#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-26
<Satoris> Four finger gestures are still broken for me. Are they working for anyone?
<Satoris> Unity 2D still works with swipe a couple of times. Then it crashes.
<cnd> Satoris, they are still going to be broken until I get some touch accounting fixes in
<cnd> Satoris, bregma_, dandrader, tvoss: standups!
<dandrader> Proposed fix for "2. UGEvent::Unref()" issue from "[Systems-team] Grail fixes" e-mail sent by cnd. Now I'll start looking into the issue described in "3. Recognizer::AcceptGesture()".
<bregma_> did the standups gets moved by an hour, or am I confused?
<dandrader> bregma_, yep. timezone shifts cased it
<cnd> bregma_, yes, europe just entered DST
<tvoss> chromium and bug work, jenkins work
<cnd> I'm going to be doing code reviews and cleaning up touch accounting fixes in grail to propose it
<Satoris> Tried to work on bugs and stuff but turned out unproductive. In a fit of rage rewrote evemu's build system in CMake. It's a proof of concept that took maybe an hour.
<bregma_> that doesn't make sense, my timezone hasn't changed
<Satoris> Chromium finalisation too.
<Satoris> Which touch bugs are fixed and worked on and which ones are not?
<dandrader> Satoris, you mean from that "Grail fixes" e-mail?
<Satoris> That, but anywhere really.
<cnd> bregma_, this is getting some attention on #ubuntu-devel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963500
<bregma_> yet another duplicate
<bregma_> I will tackle that today then
<cnd> ok
<dandrader> Satoris,  from that e-mail the only item that no one worked on yet is "6. All tests", I think
<Satoris> It's not causing any bugs (yet). cnd, what should we focus on next?
<cnd> Satoris, that would still be very helpful to have done
<cnd> I can get you a diff
<Satoris> There are no crashers or usability issues (apart from nothing working at all)?
<dandrader> cnd, do you recall the bug that caused that output? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/utouch-grail/+bug/964135
<cnd> Satoris, I'm not sure what you want?
<cnd> you can test things, find bugs, and try to resolve them
<cnd> but it will be hard for another day or two until I can get the touch accounting stuff fixed
<cnd> dandrader, that's also due to the touch accounting issues
<dandrader> ah, ok
<dandrader> maybe you could make it a duplicate or something
<Satoris> cnd: should I work on 6 or some other issue tomorrow?
<cnd> Satoris, 6 would be helpful if it's not fixed by then
<cnd> dandrader, I don't think we have a bug for touch accounting yet, so I may just use it
<dandrader> even better
<cnd> Satoris, http://paste.ubuntu.com/900536/
<cnd> it's a hand edited diff, so it may need some massaging to apply
<bregma_> was someone working on porting Unity to GEISv2?
<dandrader> bregma_, o/
<bregma_> what's the status of that?
<dandrader> bregma_, done. but not proposed yet as it doesn't fix any bug
<bregma_> well, actually I have a list of at least 6 bugs it would fix
<dandrader> in reality it does fix
<dandrader> but it's not a proper fix for the bugs
<dandrader> a proper fix being fixing GEISv1
<bregma_> well, the problem is that GEISv1 is incompatible with the new grail architecture, so the solution is to move to GEISv2 and be done with
<cnd> bregma_, ?
<cnd> it's really really late to be moving to geis v2
<Satoris> Should someone want to play with it: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/utouch-evemu/cmake
<Satoris> Not proposing for merge for obvious reasons.
<bregma_> can you describe what problems you were having with the utouch-evemu build as it currently exists?
<Satoris> It is implemented in autogarbage.
<bregma_> I find your attitude unprofessional in this regard
<Satoris> tvoss: please tell how many hours you have lost due to said build system.
<bregma_> I asked for a problem desription, not a politicl rant
<tvoss> Satoris, bregma_ it is indeed more cumbersome to adjust the auto* build systems for automatic building and testing, at least: that's my experience with it
<Satoris> I have made my point several times (more than I should have, probably). Autotools is a poor system, which is fragile, hard to use, unreliable, and causes lost productivity.
<bregma_> _is_ there a problem description?
<tvoss> bregma_, not in terms of a description that one could put in a bug report
<bregma_> <Satoris> Tried to work on bugs and stuff but turned out unproductive. In a fit of rage rewrote evemu's build system in CMake
<tvoss> bregma_, it's more like papercuts to me that add up to decreased efficiency
<bregma_> surely those bugs have descriptions?
<Satoris> They are bugs (and design decisions) of autotools, not our projects.
<Satoris> Time lost fighting the system rather than working on real issues is the main thing for me.
<bregma_> what were you trying to do in utouch-evemu that caused the fits of rage?  Surely something that bad can be described in words.
<bregma_> Given that there are zero bugs against that project
<Satoris> The fit of rage came elsewhere. I chose evemu, because it was the easiest and thus makes a good proof of concept.
<bregma_> ah, I see, purely political then
<Satoris> Loss of productivity is political?
<bregma_> I have not loss of productivity with that project
<bregma_> I builds, it runs, it has zero bugs
<bregma_> that's why I was asking
<Satoris> There have been issues raised that possibly CMake could not do some things that we need. This was made to show that it can do what is required.
<cnd> biab
<cnd> dandrader, I'm going to propose the fix to the tests for subscription deactivate before slice unreferencing
<cnd> just fyi
<dandrader> cnd,
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> that's the last thing necessary before I can look into proposing the touch accounting fixes
<dandrader> cnd, btw, should that practice be documented somewhere in grail.h?
<dandrader> (the slice before subscription thing)
<cnd> dandrader, maybe...
<cnd> I'd actually rather fix it for real
<cnd> I think if UGEvent held a shared_ptr reference to the subscription, it would work
<cnd> it's a bit of a corner case
<cnd> the user normally shouldn't be closing down a subscription while still processing events
<dandrader> I find it a bit confusing that a gesture can be active and ended at the same time
<dandrader> cnd, could the code in gesture.cpp:202 be simply a call to End()?
<cnd> dandrader, End() is a method that does ends a gesture, line 202 is an if conditional
<cnd> did you mean something else?
<dandrader> I meant calling End() from inside that if(){}
<dandrader> cnd, ^
<dandrader> instead of replicating the code. One difference is that End() also clears some lists. I don't know if that matters
<dandrader> that's why I asked
<cnd> dandrader, yeah, we should call End() there
<cnd> good catch
<dandrader> cool. I'll add this change to a branch along with some other simple refactoring commits
<cnd> sounds good
<cnd> dandrader, I just proposed the test fixes, btw
<dandrader> ok, I'll check them after lunch
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, I filed a bug for the fact that UGSlice does not have a reference to UGSubscription
<cnd> so it's a documented issue
 * cnd wishes grail and gcc had C11 _Generic support
<cnd> I just spent 20 minutes tracking down a bug where I was passing a pointer to a c++ bool instead of an int
<cnd> which are of different sizes on i386 at least
<bregma_> hint:  don't do that
<cnd> bregma_, you're always so helpful :)
<bregma_> np
<cnd> dandrader, bregma_: I just proposed a utouch-grail branch that will make gestures work properly
<cnd> it should fix all the grail warnings people see in their .xsession-errors and when running apps on the command line
<cnd> I'm going to get some lunch, biab
<bregma_> I'm waiting for MR mail to come through
<bregma_> whups, there it is....
<cnd> dandrader, help me understand why signals and slots is a better architectural solution
<cnd> the reason I'm hesitant about it is because it replaces a strong linkage between two objects with a weaker dynamic linkage
<cnd> while signals and slots look better aesthetically, to me at least, I worry that it opens us up to less maintainable architectures because it won't be quite as obvious how objects interact with each other
<dandrader> it's just about having better or true encapsulation. A Touch is shouldn't know that a Recognizer exists. It's the other way around
<dandrader> s/Touch is/Touch
<dandrader> it's a big enabler of unit testing, for instance.
<dandrader> if you have hard links between objects it gets very difficult to use them individually or to use them in different parts of the system
<cnd> hmm... that's a good point
<cnd> dandrader, I'm hesitant to make a change to using a new library at this point though
<cnd> merely because of how close we are to release
<cnd> it adds a huge new variable to everything
<cnd> though after 12.04 is released we can look into using signals
<cnd> dandrader, what do you think?
<dandrader> I think if you have objects calling each other you can easily end up with an entanglement of relationships that makes the system more complex.
<dandrader> but sure
<dandrader> at this point it might be risky to add this dependence
<cnd> I do agree about the tangled relationships
<cnd> it does make me cringe having the all_touches_ array and the Recognizer::DeleteTouch method
<cnd> dandrader, maybe we don't need Recognizer::DeleteTouch...
<cnd> maybe we can just delete it from all_touches_ when the TouchEnd is seen
<cnd> we're guaranteed not to receive any more events for that touch
<cnd> we're also guaranteed to receive the TouchEnd
<cnd> we could put a check at the end of ProcessEvent to reap all ended touches from all_touches_
<dandrader> yeah, that sounds good
<dandrader> gotta go. I'll continue reading your patch tomorrow morning. see you tomorrow
<cnd> bregma_, it dawned on me that the resolution to our aclocal m4 script daily build issue is that we should be checking in a copy of xorg-gtest.m4 into our upstream m4/ directory
<cnd> the aclocal system uses serial numbers to keep track of newer macro scripts, so it shouldn't be harmful
<cnd> and our distributed tarball includes the scripts anyways, so it's not as though the real upstream distribution will be any different
<cnd> merely the upstream source code repository will contain one more file
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-27
<bregma_> cnd: yes, that would be the simple and I believe correct solution (aclocal --install --force will overwrite with a fresh copy if it's available)
<Satoris> With dandrader's Unity and newest Grail everything works except three finger spread.
<Satoris> It's a bit laggy and the movement is overly sensitive.
<Satoris> The first one is an issue of Unity and/or GL drivers.
<Satoris> Four finger taps don't work in Unity 2D, but did they ever?
<Satoris> Whoah, on my laptop three finger drag is crazy accelerated.
<Satoris> Ahah, because it sums up the movements of all fingers.
<Satoris> This may be related to why three finger spread does not work.
<cnd> Satoris, bregma, dandrader: standups! (tvoss is unavailable)
<dandrader> continuing the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/touch-states/+merge/99410
<Satoris> Testing new Grail & stuff under various circumstances.
<bregma> one bug left: working on #944822 (post-hoc device additions to subscriptions)
<Satoris> Results in the backlog.
<cnd> I'm going to be trying to find a bug in the current grail code :), and doing my own performance review
<bregma> cnd has O(n^2) performance
<cnd> Satoris, thanks for the testing
<Satoris> Np. The spread thing is the biggest issue ATM.
<cnd> Satoris, yeah, spread needs fixing
<cnd> I can't get it to fire either
<cnd> but it's obviously a good sign that grail doesn't have any bugs it seems
<cnd> if we can't find a bug we'll have to make a decision on whether to include the touch states changes in precise
<Satoris> Why are the gesture names missing in https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch-geis/+bug/853958
<cnd> Satoris, I've not looked at the code myself yet...
<bregma> an attribute of "gesture name" makes no sense in GEISv2
<bregma> GEISv1 chooses one at random, it still mkes no sense but stop people from complaining
<bregma> if you need to find out of a gesture belongs to a specific class, you need to call geis_frame_is_class()
<Satoris> There are still a couple of "failed to get previous touch value"s.
<cnd> Satoris, yeah, I'm going to look at that today as well
<cnd> it's a bug wholly in utouch-frame (or X)
<cnd> utouch-frame-test-x11 shows the issue too
<cnd> but only for my magic trackpad
<cnd> it doesn't on behemoth's touchscreen
<Satoris> Failed to get previous value makes perfect sense for a tap, though. It is instantaneous, after all.
<Satoris> Though in practice it probably isn't.
<Satoris> cnd: preferably Skype today, is that ok?
<cnd> Satoris, sure
<Satoris> Excellent, see you then.
<bregma> cnd, are you going to implement that daily build fix for frame and grail or shall I (I probably have more bandwidth for it)
<cnd> bregma, I planned on it, but if you have some spare moments feel free
<cnd> I probably won't get to it for another couple hours
<bregma> K
<cnd> tvoss, good presentation :)
<tvoss> cnd, thanks :) my fingers are bleeding :)
<cnd> heh
<tvoss> cnd, not literally :)
<cnd> biab
<cnd> tvoss, any ideas why jenkins tests are failing when the device is a trackpad?
<cnd> tvoss, would it be possible to save the /tmp/Xorg.gtest.log file as part of the jenkins build output?
<cnd> then we'd have a better idea why some tests may fail
<tvoss> cnd, otp
<cnd> ok
<cnd> dandrader, is AtomicRecognizer::ProcessTouches instead of CollectNewTouches good for you?
<tvoss> cnd, shouldn't be much of a problem, let me check
<dandrader> cnd, yes
<tvoss> cnd, quite interesting that all tests pass for amd64
<cnd> tvoss, oh...
<cnd> I've been running i386 tests
<cnd> it would be really handy to get the log file
<tvoss> yeah, grail is green for amd64
<tvoss> cnd, checking for the logfile
<cnd> it could just be a difference in which packages are installed?
<tvoss> cnd, hmmm, no, both vm's are configured equal
<tvoss> cnd, script altered, build triggered
<cnd> great
<cnd> bregma, I just reviewed your frame daily builder fix
<cnd> bregma, tvoss, dandrader|lunch, so the touch accounting does not seem to fix any functional bugs
<cnd> I think it may fix some unbounded memory growth, but we don't have good tests for checking that yet
<cnd> it's a pretty big change, so I'd like some feedback on whether we should push it into precise at this stage
<cnd> pros: more maintainable touch state accounting
<cnd> may fix memory growth issues
<bregma> it's definitely a big change, if it does not fix anything I would be hesitant for precise
<cnd> cons: big change late in the cycle affecting larg area of code
<cnd> we can always branch utouch-grail at this point and apply it to trunk
<cnd> I also tend to think that we may be able to resolve unbounded memory growth with a few ERASE_TOUCH fixes in the current code
<cnd> so if it is an issue the resolution may not be too difficult
<bregma> it should definitely go in eventually, but let's hear what the other guys say about precise... no rush until beta freeze is off, right?
<cnd> bregma, correct
 * cnd finished his self-evaluation \o/
<dandrader> It's a big change but on the other hand it's a rather simple one.
<cnd> dandrader, you have an interesting definition of simple :)
<cnd> I gather you mean conceptually it's simple
<dandrader> simple meaning that it's mostly a refactoring mapping one-to-one the existing functionality
<dandrader> no new features
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I'm torn because it's not really a necessary bug fix, but I believe it makes the code easier to read, understand, and maintain
<cnd> I don't really want to get a week or a month into the 12.04 release and realize that we really do need it
<cnd> and we have many tests that ensure things are still working properly and no memory is being leaked
 * cnd -> lunch, biab
<cnd> dandrader, I just realized we have a meeting in 17 minutes
<cnd> would you like to have it now?
<dandrader> ah, that's true
<dandrader> sure
<dandrader> mumble?
<dandrader> cnd, ^
<cnd> dandrader, sounds good
<cnd> dandrader, any luck with synaptics?
<dandrader> it's up and running now
<cnd> is unity working any better?
<dandrader> gimme a few minutes
<cnd> k
<dandrader> forgot that  I have to get it from that ppa
<cnd> dandrader, I know why the pinch to maximize/unmaximize is broken
<cnd> there's a behavior change
<cnd> I'll make a patch and test it out
<dandrader> great. patch for utouch-grail?
<cnd> bregma, if you have an opinion on commits for white space fixes, please reply soon
<cnd> dandrader, no, unity
<cnd> the behavior change is intended
<cnd> the pinch radius used to be given in device units
<cnd> but that's really not very useful
<cnd> the device units vary greatly among devices, and resolutions reported by devices may be non-existent or incorrect
<cnd> so now we report the pinch radius as a ratio of the current radius to the gesture start radius
<dandrader> cnd, would be great to have it documented in geis.h :)
<cnd> this behavior change is pretty big, but I think it's necessary
<cnd> well, it's not a function of geis
<cnd> it's a function of the backend
<cnd> we could document it in the geis header, what is expected depending on the backend
<dandrader> but does the geis client has any knowledge on the backend used?
<cnd> I'm guessing it can query it
<cnd> bregma?
<dandrader> it's kinda odd the a geis client has to if{}else{} his code according to the backend used...
<dandrader> s/the a/that a
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> it's not the best solution
<cnd> we could make the geis layer report the attrs in device units again
<cnd> but it would be a step backwards...
<dandrader> couldn't it always be "as a ratio of the current radius to the gesture start radius"?
<cnd> dandrader, what do you mean?
<bregma> cnd, I already commented on the whitespace issue
<dandrader> I mean having the geis layer always reporting the attributes in those more useful units
<cnd> bregma, ok, just checking if there's anything more you wanted to add
<cnd> dandrader, that's essentially what it does now
<cnd> it only reports the ratio
<cnd> in the past it reported device coordinate units
<dandrader> and why can't we make that behavior backend-independent?
<dandrader> so that we can document it and users rely on it
 * dandrader is confused
<bregma> we currently only have one real back end
<cnd> dandrader, well, making it backend independent would mean making the old, obsolete, no longer available xcb backend use the ratio too
<cnd> there's really no use for updating the xcb backend
<bregma> (the dbus back end should be invisble)
<bregma> if it's documented, though, any future back end will need to reproduce the behaviour somehow
<bregma> (think: Windows, iOS)
<cnd> dandrader, the xcb backend was only ever available in ubuntu, as far as distros go
<cnd> so it's really really dead now
<cnd> bregma, good point
<dandrader> bregma, and isn't that a good thing? or could that be impossible?
<cnd> I'm thinking one big task that must be completed first in the Q cycle is full API documentation, behavior documentation, and architecture documentation
<cnd> dandrader, I think bregma is just saying that going forward we need to document it and stick to it
<cnd> now that we really may attempt to work cross-platform, cross-distro, etc.
<cnd> we picked the wrong units the first time and we learned, and now we need to standardize going forward
<cnd> dandrader, if I give you a small patch to make pinch work, would you mind applying it to your tree again?
<cnd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902870/
<dandrader> np
<bregma> sorry, my wife just came home and told me about her day (priorities)... yes, I mean we need to document it and stick to it, we needed better documentation for M, let alone Q
<dandrader> :)
<cnd> heh
<cnd> bregma, luckily, Maverick is out of support on april 10th
<bregma> I guess I can close that outstanding geis bug then
<dandrader> cnd, try that: 1- slide 3 fingers on the touchpad like crazy to that you start dragging a window 2- about ~ 1 sec later let a 4th finger on the trackpad
<dandrader> s/to that/so that
<dandrader> what I get is the dash showing up == a 4-touches tap gesture came up
<cnd> dandrader, so I'm moving a window with 3 touches
<cnd> and then I put a 4th down?
<cnd> and continue moving?
<dandrader> no. put a 4th down a lift it
<dandrader> while the other 3 remain down
<cnd> dandrader, so essentially do a tap with a 4th finger?
<dandrader> cnd, yes! :)
<cnd> ok, so it shows the dash when I do that
<cnd> :)
<dandrader> so we got ourselves a new bug!
<cnd> which is expected behavior with how we have architected the stack
<cnd> the question is: did we architect it wrong
<cnd> or do we need to fix unity
<cnd> or even: is it really a bug?
<cnd> this is actually behavior that tracks way back while we were developing the very first version for maverick
<cnd> it was behavior requested by sabdfl himself :)
<cnd> not saying that means we shouldn't change it
<cnd> implicitly leaving the subject of a sentence off doesn't work as well over irc...
<cnd> I'm not saying that means we shouldn't change it
<dandrader> I put 3 fingers down, move them around like crazy, then I tap with a fourth finger, while the first 3 stay put <= that can't be a 4-touches tap!
<cnd> I designed the new utouch architecture to mimic the old architecture unless I thought it was obviously wrong, like the pinch units
<cnd> I can't say that I can think of a reason we should make this act like a 4 touch tap
<cnd> and when we switch to geis v2 and the regular recognizer it will be more obvious what is going on
<cnd> though that will require matching up touch ids
<cnd> which we could do here just as easily
<cnd> dandrader, to sum up my thoughts: we should keep track of the touches of a gesture
<cnd> if a tap includes touches of a previous gesture, we should not honor it
<dandrader> one problem in my example is that 3 out of the 4 fingers that comprise that 4-touches tap have moved way beyond the movement threshold for a tap
<cnd> dandrader, yes, but then you left them stationary during the "tap"
<dandrader> and they also have been down for way too much time to configure a tap
<cnd> the timeout is calculated from when the gesture starts
<cnd> which is when the fourth touch goes down
<dandrader> for a tap gesture, timeout should be from the start time of its oldest touch
<cnd> dandrader should stop leaving :)
<cnd> dandrader, you should stop leaving in the middle of a conversation :)
<cnd> dandrader, the problem with your approach is that it doesn't allow the flexibility of someone who *does* feel that it should be a four touch tap to receive the gesture
<cnd> I don't like the idea of taking away a potential use case for everyone when the alternative is to tell some people to just filter out gestures they don't want
<dandrader> my x-chat lost its window decoration. had to restart it
<cnd> that sounds like it hurts :)
<dandrader> restarting compiz has its problems :)
<cnd> heh
<bregma> compiz bug, I believe
<dandrader> the thing is: what's the definition of a tap/
<dandrader> for me it's when you quickly lay down an lift a finger
<dandrader> to a 4-touches tap would be when you quickly lay down and lift *4* fingers
<dandrader> not just one
<dandrader> s/to a 4/so a 4
<cnd> yes, but that's not the only possible definition
<cnd> a tap could be defined as when going to a specific number of touches and then leaving that number of touches within a specified interval
<cnd> the initial and end states are undefined and can be anything
<dandrader> In the use case I described earlier. I think if there would be a tap gesture there it would be a 1-touch tap (containing only the 4th finger).
<dandrader> that would come and go while the 3-touches drag is still going on
<dandrader> that in a non-atomic recognizer
<cnd> then you've got multiple simultaneous gestures on a trackpad
<cnd> though that would be one appropriate response for a touchscreen
<cnd> dandrader, I guess my thinking is that this is a policy question
<cnd> "what is the definition of a multi-touch tap"
<cnd> and we can try to define the policy in the utouch stack
<cnd> or we can give all the info to the client and ask them to enforce whatever policy they want
<dandrader> I didn't really get what you meant by policy there, but that sounded like you want the client to do at least part of the work of gesture recognition...
<cnd> yes and no
<cnd> for me, a robust gesture system provides the client with gestures
<dandrader> or should we have two kinds of tap gestures?
<cnd> and the client decides which ones apply for the given context
<dandrader> according to my definition of a tap. what should a client have to do to get it?
<cnd> if they just listen to N-touch taps, then they don't have to do anything
<cnd> if they are more complex, and listen to M-touch gestures and N-touch taps, where N > M
<cnd> then they should check if the N-touch tap gesture is comprised only of touches who begin as part of the gesture
<cnd> unfortunately, geis v1 doesn't expose all the grail slices of a gesture, so that approach won't work here
<cnd> but we can find a work around as a stop-gap measure
<bregma> GEISv1 exposed all the touches of each gesture
<cnd> bregma, yes, but not all the "slices"
<cnd> to give an example
<cnd> you have a two touch tap
<dandrader> hmm... If the geisv2 version of Unity doens't have this issue then here's our ticket to get the geisv2 refactoring on board :D
<cnd> in geis v1 and geis v2 without tentative events, you will receive only one geis event
<cnd> dandrader, heh, we can more easily work around the issue in geis v1 than by moving to geis v2
<cnd> dandrader, I'm inclined in general to write this one specific bug off as won't fix, anyways :)
<cnd> i.e. unsupported
<cnd> if the work to make it function 100% correctly would be large
<cnd> bregma, dandrader: if you're still around, I'm leaning toward merging the touch accounting branch
<cnd> I think dandrader is in agreement
<cnd> bregma, do you have a strong objection?
<cnd> I'm still open to change my thoughts if you feel strongly
<bregma> the more I think about it, the more strongly I feel that now would be the best time to merge it
<cnd> interesting :)
<bregma> I think it's a slightly better architecture and if we have to maintain the code over the lifetime of the LTS release, it should go in now
<bregma> my only reservation is that it is not a trivial change and does not fix any bugs, so technically it does not quality for going in to precise at this point in the release cycle
<cnd> agred
<cnd> agreed*
<cnd> I think the pros outweigh the cons
<dandrader> me too
<dandrader> there's a very well defined period of silence in grail right after I start a 3 or 4 touches gesture. but that doesn't happen with 2 touches. any ideas? (I would like to blame synaptics, as usual)
<cnd> dandrader, you normally won't receive two touch gestures...
<bregma> I have no problem bending the release rules a little if you're confident the change does no harm and dandrader is favourably inclined
<dandrader> cnd, that's what output looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/902989/
<cnd> dandrader, what gesture were you performing?
<dandrader> cnd, any 3 or 4 fingers movement
<cnd> dandrader, if you cross the drag threshold before the 300 ms timeout, it should immediately start sending events
<dandrader> and for the two touch gestures, I just followed your instructions on how to remove interference from x stuff via synclient and xinput set-prop
<cnd> if you just lay your fingers there for 300 ms, it will wait
<cnd> ahh, ok
<cnd> I don't know what the difference would be
<dandrader> that silence period is what causes the jumps in my gestures
<cnd> hmm
<dandrader> like the launcher jumping to its final position on a 4-touches drad
<dandrader> drag
<cnd> I don't get it here
<cnd> dandrader, you're running synaptics now?
<dandrader> yes
<cnd> cool
<cnd> dandrader, so when the gesture crosses the threshold for the subscription, it should flush the slices
<cnd> so that's where I would start debugging
<cnd> to see why slices aren't being flushed
<cnd> dandrader, I have a hard time believing you should still be working today, though :)
<bregma> addict
<dandrader> I had a looong lunch break today. had to go to the bank, fetch my repaired bike from the shop, etc
 * cnd fears we are all pots calling the kettle black :)
<cnd> dandrader, I wouldn't worry too much if it's a one-time issue, btw
<cnd> if you average 40 hrs a week, with a couple hours of variation, you're fine :)
<bregma> besides, you need to put in the after-hours work on all your hobby projects
<cnd> heh
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-28
<tvoss> made grail green again, answered comments on omgubuntu and youtube, (self-)reviews, investigated test-failures for evemu
<dandrader> investigating why I'm getting a half-second or so of silence (i.e. no events coming) at the beginning of a 4 fingers' gesture
<bregma> making good progress on #944822
<bregma> tvoss, it looks like eemu tests are failing because they require root privs
<bregma> s/eemu/evemu/ not a large flughtless bird
<tvoss> bregma, considered that as well, but apparently, the device /dev/input/event10 is not present in the vm's
<tvoss> bregma, checked that the tests are executed with root privs
<tvoss> bregma, do you know if it's okay to switch to /dev/input/event0, it's only a construction test for class Device
<bregma> does the kernel in the VM not support the required functionality perhaps (would not be the first time)?
<tvoss> bregma, in general, it does. All other tests do pass and all other projects relying on evemu use that functionality as well
<cnd> I'm working on the last remaining bugs in unity gestures
<cnd> and then any miscellaneous fixes I can manage across the stack
<cnd> preparing some packages like xorg-server for the archive opening up tomorrow
<cnd> bregma, tvoss: what's going wrong?
<bregma> tvoss, yeah, it looks like event10 was chosen at random ny Duncan when he wrote the test, it can probably be changed to event0
<bregma> cnd, there is an evemu test case that fails on a non-existent device
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> it's just a poorly constructed test case
<cnd> that reminds me, we need to add device properties to evemu
<cnd> I'll open a bug and maybe get to it today
<tvoss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/903964/
<cnd> otherwise we won't be able to replicate buttonpad devices properly
<bregma> I think that functionality will have to wait for Q
<cnd> bregma, we can apply it to trunk and ask people to use our ppa when necessary
<bregma> sure, no problem, but we should probably consider the released version of evemu frozed:  I should branch the packaging today
<bregma> um, frozed was a typo but I like that word, I think I;ll keep it
<bregma> there's a bunch of evemu refactoring I'd like to do but it's low priority
<bregma> cnd, are you going to do #966367 (grail FTBFS in PPA) or should I MR what I did yesterday?
<cnd> bregma, I've already proposed it
<cnd> just waiting for someone to review
<bregma> oops, missed that -- I seem to be having weird trouble with mail a lot lately
<bregma> I especially hate when I send mail and it doesn't actually get sent
<tvoss> bregma, same here
<bregma> must be a bug in thunderbird, it happens mostly with "reply to list", but also with replying to Debian bugs (which is serious, because that's how Debian handles bugs)
<cnd> I can't wait for the switch to gmail
<bregma> tvoss, will you fix the evemu test case?
<cnd> tvoss, oops, I meant googlemail
<cnd> :)
<tvoss> cnd, indeed :)
<tvoss> bregma, ack
<bregma> yeah, I really dislike g*mail but it's sounding better lately
<bregma> especially with launchpad working better with gmail than with canonical mail servers
<cnd> I personally really like gmail for personal mail, I hope I like it for work mail too
<cnd> but I won't be 100% sure until I can try it
<bregma> I just want to do code reviews and bug administration through mail instead of a browser without having taste like @$$
<cnd> heh
<tvoss> bregma, just scheduled a one-shot build for my branch, if it passes, I'm going to mp it
<bregma> so, are we on track to do a release of the stack (evemu/frame/grail) tomorrow?
<cnd> bregma, I think so
<cnd> bregma, tvoss, dandrader: btw, if you can't get 4 touch drag to show/hide the launcher, there are two options you need to check
<cnd> in the system settings -> appearances -> behavior, ensure that Auto-hide the launcher is on
<tvoss> ah
<cnd> if it's greyed out, then you need to open up ccsm, find the unity compiz plugin, go to the behavior tab, and ensure "Hide Launcher" is set to "Autohide"
<cnd> the dock then hides/unhides properly as you are dragging
<cnd> sometimes when you lift your fingers it reverts back
<cnd> so I need to find out why
<cnd> but otherwise it's nice and smooth
<tvoss> cnd, thanks
 * tvoss waits for unity-2d-daily to finish compiling
<cnd> aha, so the last update event sometimes has a huge position delta
<cnd> bregma, got one more geis bug
<cnd> the position delta attribute value is calculated incorrectly, and it manifests when the number of touches changes
<cnd> note to self: don't edit shared events from your phone
<bregma> OK
<bregma> is the fix straighforward?  It should probably get int to 2.2.8 if possible.
<cnd> yes
<cnd> very
<cnd> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/904046/
<cnd> I have just confirmed it fixes the launcher hide/unhide reverting at the end of a gesture
<cnd> and I believe it fixes windows warping oddly at the end of a three touch gesture too
<cnd> I just need to make a test for it
<cnd> it also seems to adjust the window movement speed to be more correct too
<cnd> though I don't know exactly why that is
<tvoss> bregma, do you remember my branch for fixing the format error in geis on i386?
<bregma> vaguely
<bregma> the one where we didn;t know why it wasn't failing
<dandrader> cnd, when you call XSyncAwait() you not receive any events until the wait condition is met, right?
<dandrader> s/you not/you will not
<tvoss> bregma, ack
<tvoss> bregma, would you mind merging it? we can have utouch all green then :)
<cnd> dandrader, no, you can receive events
<cnd> I think
<cnd> I seem to be able to
<dandrader> That's not happens in my box
<dandrader> it seems
<cnd> dandrader, interesting
<cnd> dandrader, I think it will require some heavy-duty debugging to figure out :(
<dandrader> and that's also what I understood from www.xfree86.org/current/synclib.pdf
<cnd> it could be that the events are waiting on the X fd, but the fd isn't being set as readable
<cnd> hmm...
<cnd> then why is it working for me...
<dandrader> cnd, that's where the pause I'm getting comes from
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I wish the sync extension were better documented
<cnd> and way better coded
<cnd> it's really awful
<cnd> dandrader, can you find anything in the sync extension that would work the way we want it to?
<dandrader> "The mechanism used by this extension for synchronization within the X server
<dandrader> is to block the processing of requests from a client until a specific
<dandrader> synchronization condition occurs.
<dandrader> "
<dandrader> that "block the processing" part scares me a bit
<cnd> dandrader, actually, it looks to me like it shouldn't block
<cnd> simply because it's called *a*wait
<cnd> "The await is
<cnd> processed asynchronously by the server"
<cnd> dandrader, can you try switching it from an await to an alarm?
<cnd> I honestly don't know what the difference between the two is
<cnd> maybe the alarm won't block events?
<dandrader> sure, I'll check it
<cnd> biab
<cnd> dandrader, while you're at it, try using XSyncPositiveTransition instead of XSyncPositiveComparison
<cnd> I think I may have it wrong in the code and we are getting extra events we don't need
<bregma> tvoss, merged, kick off a test build if you feel the need to see green
<tvoss> bregma, thanks ... green is hope ;)
<dandrader> "The extension provides an Alarm mechanism that allows clients to receive an
<dandrader> event on a regular basis when a particular counter is changed."
<dandrader> looks like that's what we want indeed
<tvoss> bregma, build fails with a missing header file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/904102/
<bregma> tvoss, fixing....
<tvoss> bregma, thanks
<bregma> tvoss, I pushed up a fix but most tests are disabled in the packaging builds so I can't guarantee you won't get other errors, go ahead and give it another try
<cnd> tvoss, are there plans to move our jenkins work to qa.ubuntu.com?
<cnd> bregma, how's bug 944822 coming?
<cnd> I'm hitting it in my testcase for the position delta bug :)
<bregma> I'm working on it... you don't need to hit it, since your test case can create devices in advance of creating a geis instance, like other test cases do
<tvoss> bregma, scheduled a rebuild
<bregma> peachy, we'll just wee what we shall see
<bregma> I hate it when I write a test case and it fails and I spend a lot of time going through my code, only to realize the test case was wrong not my code
<cnd> bregma, I can do that, but it means I have to have multiple test fixtures
<cnd> or override the SetUp() function...
<cnd> but it's easier, and I think cleaner, if we can instantiate the device in the test body
<cnd> if you'll be done soon, I can just wait
<cnd> if not, I'll override the SetUp() method
<tvoss> bregma, geis is green again
<cnd> actually, even overriding SetUp() won't work unless we begin using value-parameterized tests, which isn't really what they are intended for
<cnd> dandrader, any luck with the sync extension?
<dandrader> cnd, yes
<dandrader> alarms work alright
<cnd> dandrader, great :)
<dandrader> although XSyncPositiveTransition doesn't work
<cnd> oh well
<dandrader> I've to create an alarm tiwh XSyncPositiveComparison and then delete it when I first get an alarm notifitation from it
<dandrader> but actually that logic would be the same for the *Transition case.
<dandrader> gotta submit a bug report now...
<cnd> dandrader, sounds good
<cnd> I'm still curious why it works here and not on your computer
<cnd> oh well
<dandrader> "works for me"(tm)
<dandrader> Why is utouch-geis implemented all in C (as opposed to C++, like in utouch-frame and utouch-grail)?
<bregma> some of the target applications are not written in C (eg. GTK) and are less likely to use a library that pulls in the whole C++ runtime
<bregma> C is the lowest common denominator for most things, C++ is not compatible with many things
<bregma> C can provide a stable ABI across compilers, C++ can't
<bregma> of course, now that tgrail and friends were rewritten in C++, the pulling-in-the-whole-runtime is shot to heck
<cnd> bregma, yeah, though that's supposed to be temporary
<cnd> we just need to get the dbus backend finished
<cnd> and make the backends into plugins
<cnd> however, the need for that has diminished since the core gtk developers have said they are ok with a c++ runtime dependency
<cnd> as long as the api is c
<dandrader> I'm missing the std goodies... Where to go for a hash table now?
<dandrader> but we do have a geis_bag :)
<cnd> dandrader, make one?
<cnd> dandrader, we could also use glib, but we were concerned about it's support across platforms
<cnd> for example, on windows
<cnd> by sticking with straight C and C++, we have a stack that *should* be cross-platform in nature, and does not bring in unwanted dependencies
<cnd> bregma, I've proposed the fix for the delta position
<cnd> I realized that since the gtest_attr tests all use the same device, we can work around bug 944822 for now
<bregma> dandrader, geis_bag is the only generic container in geis, given the nature of most data in geis anything else would be overkill (without a good standard library)
<bregma> there are many times I missed my standard library when writinggeis
<bregma> cnd, I'll try to review your MRs later today
<cnd> bregma, sounds good :)
<dandrader> bregma, I feel your pain
<dandrader> rewriting standard stuff such as containers is far from motivating indeed
<dandrader> well. time's up for me
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-29
<Satoris> With new daily builds, gestures work out of the box. Three fingers is still too fast, though.
<Satoris> Then again network is broken on my laptop. You win some, you lose some.
 * tvoss notes that green is the new black :)
<cnd> Satoris, I just merged a fix into geis last night that should make the three touch drag more appropriately fast
<cnd> I wonder if the daily builds have run yet...
<bregma> nope
<tvoss> iterated chromium patch and commented on feedback from devs, jenkins work and an itv
<cnd> tvoss, itv?
<tvoss> cnd, interview
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> I have a nice little geis merge request pending if someone is looking for something to do
<cnd> bregma, yeah, will get to that soon
<cnd> I will be reviewing bregma's patch today :), and then helping dandrader with anything he needs to get unity gesture fixes merged
<cnd> and when the archive freeze lifts, I'll be pushing packages
<bregma> will the freeze lift or is it staying in release freeze until release?
<cnd> Satoris, dandrader: standups!
<cnd> bregma, it will lift
<cnd> bregma, final freeze is in 2 weeks
<dandrader> I'm updating my patch that fixes the dragging of windows with 3 fingers in unity according to the review comments it received
<bregma> are you planning to do all the packages or should we divide and conquer?
<dandrader> Then I'll work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch-geis/+bug/967605
<cnd> bregma, we can divide and conquer
<cnd> I'm fine either way
<cnd> bregma, oh, I was also thinking of trying to fix make distcheck on as many packages as possible too
<bregma> I didn;t realize it was broken
<cnd> it is on grail and frame at least
<cnd> or it was on grail
<cnd> it might work now that jussi fixed the recording path issue
<cnd> I suspect geis is broken too
<bregma> not last time i checked
<bregma> I'll check all the packages today, I don't want to start any new bugfixes until after release
<bregma> anyone know if #940308 is still an issue after the recent frail changes?
<bregma> s/frail/grail/
<cnd> heh
 * bregma thinks there are too many different keys on the keyboard
<cnd> bregma, I'm guessing it's fixed now
<bregma> I'm sure all our recent changes were robust
<cnd> but someone needs to verify for sure
<bregma> hmm, OK, I'll check that too
<Satoris> Sorry for the delay, was talking with olli.
<bregma> dandrader, do you think you'll have #967605 fixed today (ie. before the geis-2.2.8 release)?
<Satoris> Did the script thingie. Also tested somewhat.
<dandrader> bregma, yes. I have it fixed on my test application, using std stuff from C++. Now it's just a matter of adapting it to pure C for the grail backend in utouch-geis
<bregma> how hard can it be? %}
<dandrader> :) just a bit frustrating
<cnd> Satoris, for the bug counter stuff, we want: all bugs that are for projects with a structural subscription for utouch-bugs, and all ubuntu package bugs subscribed by utouch-bugs
<cnd> we don't need to manually specify the projects we care about because launchpad can get all that info for us
<bregma> er, what's a "structural subscription"?
<cnd> bregma, it's when you subscribe a team to all the bugs for a project
<cnd> rather than directly subscribing to each individual bug
<Satoris> cnd: you mean this https://bugs.launchpad.net/~utouch-bugs/+packagebugs
<cnd> Satoris, no, for packages we can search for all the bugs we are directly subscribed to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.subscriber=utouch-bugs
<cnd> it should be possible to do the same thing that search query does, but in launchpadlib
<cnd> look at the ls-team-subscribed-package-tasks.py script in arsenal
<Satoris> The script already does that as far as I can see.
<Satoris> In addition it will add all bugs from specified projects, because utouch-bugs is not subscribed to those.
<cnd> Satoris, oh! I think I see what's going on
<cnd> you found a way to get all direct subscriptions for all bugs
<cnd> I had thought that was impossible due to a bug in lp that was timing everything out
<Satoris> For utouch-bugs? Yes.
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> Satoris, however, we're still missing the piece that gets all the bugs from the structurally subscribed packages
<cnd> basically, you manually listed the packages
<Satoris> Olli asked me to put the script to helipad, so I will do that once it's good.
<cnd> but we should be querying for what packages are structurally subscribed
<cnd> helipad?
<Satoris> lp:helipad
<cnd> hmm
<Satoris> So where in lp do you get the structural subscription info? A web page is enough to get me started.
<cnd>  look at the ls-team-subscribed-package-tasks.py script in arsenal
<Satoris> Will do. But there isn't a web page that shows it directly?
<cnd> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~arsenal-devel/arsenal/master/view/head:/scripts/ls-team-subscribed-package-tasks.py
<cnd> and we'll want to do the same for projects if possible
<cnd> bregma, just reviewed your MP
<cnd> bregma, fyi, the jenkins build isn't running the integration tests
<cnd> need to figure out why that is...
<cnd> oh, it's run with ./configure --without-integration-tests...
<cnd> bregma, we should remove the --without-integration-tests from the geis packaging
<cnd> it should be automatically set to no in the archive because xorg-gtest isn't installed
<cnd> but it is on jenkins
<cnd> I'll remove it right now :)
<bregma> please test in a pbuilder to make sure the distro builds do not break
<bregma> I really hate that
<cnd> will do
<cnd> bregma, I wasn't aware of the dh --parallel flag
<cnd> we should add that to all our stuff :)
 * cnd sings "The more you know..." tune from the nbc commercials
<bregma> you know it breaks dh_install, right?
<cnd> oh?
<cnd> bregma, how does it work for geis?
<bregma> actually, I'm wrong
<bregma> dh_install ignores it, "make install" fails with -jN where N > 1
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> a lot of Debian sponsors strongly suggest you use it in all your packaging
<cnd> makes sense
<bregma> the dh sequencer and all its little dh_friends is the greatest thing since sliced bread
<bregma> even if joeyh is a bit sructy sometimes
<bregma> um, crusty
<cnd> heh, structy
<bregma> I used to accidentally type integer where I means in after doing too much fortran programming
<bregma> my fingers would just keep on going
<cnd> heh
<cnd> bregma, I see you filter out the jquery.js file at install time for geis
<cnd> has the system-installed jquery been updated so it doesn't break the docs?
<bregma> cnd, yes, the system jquery.js work fine with the docs, and lintian is happy with the packaged one removed
<cnd> cool
<cnd> we need to update that too in the other packages :)
<bregma> yep
<bregma> Debian sponsors like zero non-pedantic lintian warnings unless there is a really good reason for overrides, and jquery.js is not one of the good reasons
<bregma> lintian -EviL +pedantic is a good mnemonic ("Debian sponsors are evil and pedantic")
<cnd> heh
<cnd> bregma, the geis configure.ac stuff for integration testing is broken
<cnd> I'm going to copy over the stuff from grail
<cnd> bregma, just submitted MP
 * tvoss is back from tax-hell
<cnd> gah, whoever maintains bzr-builder needs to be shot
<cnd> not only do they not push updates to their ubuntu package
<cnd> but now they say they have a ppa
<cnd> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/BzrBuilder
<cnd> but it's private!
<cnd> why?
<bregma> the started drinking too early in the day
<cnd> tvoss, will our jenkins stuff move to the public qa.ubuntu.com site at any point?
<tvoss> cnd, ack, the move is scheduled already
<cnd> ok, cool
<tvoss> cnd, cannot give you an eta yet but larry is working on it
<cnd> ok
<tvoss> cnd, but my hope is that he starts moving over the jobs once they have done their update
<cnd> tvoss, update to jenkins?
<tvoss> cnd, just forwarded you an email
<cnd> k
<cnd> bregma, I can't get dailydeb to work
<cnd> any issues if I push the changes to the geis ubuntu packaging branch and kick of a daily ppa build
<cnd> to see if it all works properly?
<cnd> oh, too late
<cnd> already pushed :)
<bregma> what errors are you getting from dailydeb?
<cnd> I got around the errors, but nothing was output
<cnd> bregma, have we not fixed geis for daily builds?
<bregma> it built yesterday
<cnd> I thought we did, but m4/xorg-gtest.m4 doesn't exist upstream
<cnd> yeah, but that was likely because it was built with --with-integration-tests=no
<cnd> I guess we only fixed grail and frame
<bregma> but if it was built --with autoreconf that shouldn;t matter
<cnd> bregma, libxorg-gtest-dev isn't a build-dep
<cnd> so it's missing xorg-gtest.m4
<bregma> --with autoreconf should force configure to get regenerated, which requires the m4 macro, so I can;t explain why  the daily PPA succeeded yesterday (or my pbuilder builds, for that matter)
<cnd> true...
<bregma> I seem to be getting failures in my geis test sute due to incorrect window IDs coming from grail, I'm investigating
<cnd> ok
<cnd> bregma, new MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-geis/fix-daily-builds/+merge/99980
<olli_> did you guys see the uTouch question on unity-dev?
<cnd> olli_, yeah, but I wasn't subscribed to unity-dev before then, so I couldn't respond :)
<olli_> which ted tried to route to multi-touch-dev
<olli_> cnd, ok
<cnd> hopefully they send it over to multi-touch-dev
<cnd> yeah
<bregma> hmm, my test suite problem seems to be pointer trouble somewhere in geis
<cnd> uhoh
<cnd> bregma, I hope you like reviewing MPs, because I have another: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-geis/fix-gtest-includes/+merge/99993
<cnd> :)
<cnd> My goal is to get the integration tests running on jenkins
<cnd> and I think this is the last bug
<bregma> I'm getting integration test fails due to some invalid state with X, so until I fix that I would expect failures
<bregma> obviously something missing in geis
<bregma> the most recent test leaves the connection in a weird state, or something, so subsequent tests all fail
<bregma> randomizing test order can reveal much
<cnd> interesting
<bregma> ... heh, the bad X state is a red herring, I was missing a geis_subscription_delete() at the end of my test case
<bregma> I dunno what the bad X state is, but it doesn't hurt anything
<cnd> yay?
<cnd> hrm... another jenkins failure...
<cnd> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/src/xorg-gtest-all.cpp', needed by `libgtest_geis_a-xorg-gtest-all.o'.  Stop.
<cnd> but it found it in configure:
<cnd> checking for /usr/src/gtest/src/gtest-all.cc... yes
<cnd> so the prefix isn't being used properly...
<cnd> oh wait, it can't find xorg-gtest-all.cpp, but configure found gtest-all.cc
<cnd> which are different files
<bregma> gotta run an errand, biab
<dandrader> cnd,  do all utouch projects follow the same coding style?
<cnd> dandrader, geis was created before we had a standard coding style
<cnd> so it's different :(
<cnd> basically, two spaces indents and curly braces on new lines
<cnd> everything else is fairly similar
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> I guess two space indents is common for all our projects now
<cnd> it wasn't in the beginning
<cnd> bregma, I *think* I've got the jenkins builder working
<bregma> I'm running a pbuilder right now
<cnd> bregma, it was a problem with the jenkins build script
<bregma> OK
<cnd> bregma, this is what we need to fix now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906168/
<cnd> bregma, the recordings moved yesterday :)
<cnd> if your test was working, you were probably using a stale branch
<cnd> I'm just going to commit a fix with the path prefix addition of ../recordings
<bregma> yep
<bregma> if you pass the tests locally no need for a MR
<cnd> ok, committed
<cnd> I still get one geis1 test failure
<cnd> I'm running builds in jenkins
<cnd> we'll see if it confirms
<cnd> bregma, do know how to reach jenkins?
<cnd> bregma, hmm, it passed on i386
<cnd> 83 passing tests :)
<cnd> hmm... 1 failure on amd64
<cnd> [ RUN      ] Geis1AttributeTests.tap_touch_count
<cnd> gtest_attrs.cpp:123: Failure
<cnd> Value of: saw_four_tap
<cnd>   Actual: false
<cnd> Expected: true
<cnd> [  FAILED  ] Geis1AttributeTests.tap_touch_count (3084 ms)
<cnd> could be a timing issue, I'll rerun to see if it is
<cnd> hmm... the gtest tests aren't being accounted for in the jenkins results
<cnd> probably an oversight in the jenkins script
<cnd> I'll see if I can fix it
<bregma> man, I keep getting launchpad timeouts
<bregma> it's harshing my mellow
<cnd> odd
<cnd> bregma, we got that same tap_touch_count failure on amd64
<bregma> only on amd64?
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I'm wondering if it's a timing issue due to running geis1 then geis2 gtests in rapid succession
<cnd> the geis1 dummy server hasn't fully shut down
<cnd> oops, other way around
<cnd> the geis 2 dummy server hasn't fully shut down
<cnd> before the first geis 1 gtest test is executed
<cnd> we really should be compiling all the tests together anyways
<cnd> I'll attack that after lunch
<cnd> since the archive freeze hasn't lifted yet
<bregma> OK, I gotta run, too, be back later
<cnd> oh wait, it has
<cnd> :)
<cnd> bregma, what do you do when you need to mix linker flags and archives in automake
<cnd> and they have to be in the right order
<cnd> if you put them in LDFLAGS, it rearranges all flags in front of libs, which is wrong
<cnd> and if you put it in LDADD, it errors out
<cnd> hmm.. starting to think it won't work
<cnd> bregma, I'm trying to build and link the gtest tests in each geis* directory
<cnd> and then link both static libs into one gtest executable
<cnd> the problem is that this breaks gtest test registration
<cnd> because the tests in the static libs have global constructors that aren't referenced by anything
<cnd> so they aren't pulled in to the executable
<cnd> the --whole-archive linker option would fix things, but it's non-portable and requires intermixing the flag with the libraries
<cnd> I think I'm going to give up for today
<cnd> and move on to other work
<dandrader> are utouch-geis tests all passing on your machines?
<cnd> dandrader, I get a failure in the second geis1 test
<cnd> [ RUN      ] Geis1SubscriptionTests.basic
<cnd> gtest_subscription.cpp:65: Failure
<cnd> Value of: geis_subscribe(geis(), ((GeisInputDeviceId)0), gestures, &callbacks, this)
<cnd>   Actual: -999
<cnd> Expected: GEIS_STATUS_SUCCESS
<cnd> Which is: 0
<cnd> [  FAILED  ] Geis1SubscriptionTests.basic (2010 ms)
<cnd> I don't know why
<cnd> it works fine in jenkins
<dandrader> cnd, same with me
<cnd> hmm
<dandrader> (the error)
<cnd> ok
<dandrader> but the funny thing is that with lp:~dandrader/utouch-geis/lp967605 I get a failure in some other test instead
<cnd> which test?
<dandrader> [ RUN      ] GeisSubscriptionTests.duplicate_window_subscription
<dandrader> gtest_subscriptions.cpp:91: Failure
<dandrader> Expected: (GEIS_STATUS_SUCCESS) != (geis_subscription_activate(sub2)), actual: 0 vs 0
<dandrader> mistakenly activated subscription 2
<dandrader> [  FAILED  ] GeisSubscriptionTests.duplicate_window_subscription (2128 ms)
<cnd> dandrader, so I think I know what's wrong with the subscription test
<cnd> the previous test is subscribing, but not unsubscribing is my guess
<dandrader> hmm. well, I gotta go. see you tomorrow
<bregma> ho! I have returned!
<bregma> cnd, are you running the most recent, shiniest, up-to-date geis (with my fix for the device-removed test case that caused subsequent tests to fail)?
<cnd> bregma, it's a combo of a bug in geis and a bug in the xserver
<cnd> ungrabbing a touch grab is not synchronous, unlike grabbing a touch grab
<cnd> you have to call XSync or XFlush afterwards so the request actually is sent to the server
<cnd> so from one test to the next, the window grab wasn't actually getting ungrabbed
<bregma> I have a visceral dislike of gotches
<cnd> but on top of that, it turns out that we forgot to implement touch ungrab upstream :)
<bregma> the fix I put in was ungrabs were never getting executed at all
<cnd> what fix?
<bregma> the last commit for #944822
<bregma> my test cases started to fail, so I dug in to it
<bregma> found I was returning a bad pointer from a call that caused the ungrab to never get executed
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> that, and I never called geis_subscription_delete() from the test case, which cause the XClose() to not becalled, which messed things up
<cnd> so it was a perfect storm of bugs :)
<bregma> yes, and randomizing the test run order was a good thing
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-30
<bregma> cnd, no matter what I try the pthreads libs are not getting picked up for xorg-gtest when I try to build geis HEAD, have I missed something obvious?
<cnd> bregma, the probably need to be specified manually in LIBADD or LDADD
<cnd> are they?
<bregma> you mean I need to explicitly specify a dependency of xorg-gtest that only gets used by xorg-gtest and nothing in geis?  that seems broken.  Why does it work for you and jenkins?
<cnd> I don't know, but specifying a dependency of another library that you built yourself doesn't make sense to me
<cnd> sorry, it makes sense to me
<cnd> when using the Makefile-xorg-gtest.am from xorg-gtest, it adds -lpthread to XORG_GTEST_LIBS
<bregma> why isn't that symbol defined in the xorg-gtest autoconf macro, they way it is for pretty much everything else under the sun?
<cnd> bregma, perhaps it should
<bregma> is there any reason I shouldn;t upload utouch-evemu at this point?
<cnd> bregma, nope :)
<cnd> the issue I was thinking about yesterday, device props, has been implemented since forever
<cnd> I just didn't realize it :)
<cnd> there are no outstanding bugs, so have at it
<bregma> done, one down
<cnd> bregma, MPs out: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-geis/ungrab-test/+merge/100060 https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-geis/fix-ungrab/+merge/100061
<cnd> bregma, what do you think about a geis release? should we wait for dandrader's fixes?
<cnd> he seems somewhat close, but they are also merely refinements
<cnd> since we currently have a broken geis in precise
<cnd> it's kinda late today anyway though...
<cnd> I suppose we might as well wait till tomorrow
<bregma> doesn't his MR do the entire fix?
<bregma> either way, I want his fix in if possible, and tomorrow is as good a day as any
<bregma> what about frame and grail?  are they ready for release?
<cnd> bregma, frame has one minor bug that hasn't been worked on yet, not a blocker
<cnd> grail is ready
<cnd> bregma, oh, I didn't see dandrader's MP :)
<bregma> it's just so exciting to get new releases out, it's just like Christmas
<bregma> I intend to go over dandrader's fix tomorrow, it's getting late here
<cnd> bregma, np, though I might get to it tonight :)
<cnd> or how about right now :)
<cnd> bregma, I wouldn't worry about reviewing dandrader's branch tonight
<cnd> it needs a fix before it's ready to be merged
<cnd> I see we reviewed simultaneously :)
<bregma> another 15-hour day, time to walk away from the computer
<bregma> (not a continuous 15 hours, I'm not an addict)
<cnd> heh
<Satoris> bregma: trying to execute run_pygeis with newest Geis gives AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'GEIS_INIT_SYNCHRONOUS_START'. Is this a known issue?
<bregma> Satoris, is this from an installed package or is it in the build directory?
<Satoris> Build directory.
<Satoris> In-source build.
<bregma> I suspect the problem is in trying to pick up the new python runtime from within the build tree, I've had problems with that and I'm not sure if I ever fixed them all
<Satoris> So effectively bzr branch, cd, autogen, configure, make, cd python, ./run_pygeis
<Satoris> But shouldn't SYNCHRONOUS be in the system tree also, because I have the daily build PPA.
<Satoris> And inded, running pygeis from /usr/bin fails also.
<Satoris> Should I file a bug on this?
<bregma> yes, there's a line missing from python/geis/__init__.py
<Satoris> I see it. But after fixing that I get a different error.
<bregma> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'activate' ?
<Satoris> Yes.
<bregma> that looks like a bug in pygeis itself, it explicitly passes None to a fucntion and calls .zctivate() on it
<bregma> s/.zctivate/activate/
<bregma> dunny what the developer was thinking there
<bregma> I think that tool may need to be rewritten
<Satoris> Is there an other way to test the Python bindings?
<bregma> geisview should work, it's the main python tool
<bregma> only I think you need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH and PYTHONPATH manually if you run it in the build directory, I can't remember is I wrote a wrapper script
<Satoris> There does not seem to be one.
<cnd> bregma, tvoss, Satoris: standups!
<cnd> I'll be working on releases for much of the day I think
<tvoss> chromium gyp fun, restored geis green on jenkins
<cnd> then looking through any and all bugs I can figure out
<tvoss> refactored parts of the patch to ease testing
<bregma> what's the status on frame and grail releases?
<Satoris> Found critical bug in launchpadlib, bug fixes and code cleanup.
<Satoris> s/critical/high/
<cnd> bregma, they just need to be done
<bregma> mm'kay
<cnd> bregma, geis in jenkins has one failure
<bregma> I'm waiting for dandrader's fix to get in before making a geis release
<cnd> Geis1AttributeTests.tap_touch_count
<bregma> right
<Satoris> bregma: will merge the Python fix in a few seconds.
<cnd> bregma, I'm not sure what's wrong with it off the top of my head
<bregma> I can reproduce the tap count failure locally
<bregma> I'll take a look and see if I can spot anything
<cnd> ok
<tvoss> bregma, if it helps: it only happens on amd64
<cnd> tvoss, no it happens on i386 too
<cnd> bregma, tvoss, Satoris: I'm leaving for a couple hours
<tvoss> cnd, ack
<cnd> will be back, in an undisclosed location, soon :)
<bregma> I plan to take the week end off this week
<bregma> in the mean time, if we're asked, we will neither confirm nor deny knowledge of your whereabouts
<Satoris> cnd: did not put the script in Helipad or Arsenal due to the bug and confusion on what will happen to those projects.
<bregma> tvoss, you have #950974 assigned to you for utouch-grail, it's targeted for this release and marked as 'in progress': should that be changed or is there a fix pending?
<tvoss> cnd,
<tvoss> bregma, fix is pending, I can have it in like next week
<bregma> I would like to release utouch-grail 3.0.4 today to get the tap fixes out and get some wider testing of the touch accounting changes, we can push  #950974 into the 3.0.5 release
<tvoss> bregma, that would be great
<bregma> utouch-frame has no outstanding bugs targeted, it should go out today, too
<cnd> tvoss|dinner, bregma: I'm back
<cnd> the portland posse is having a knitting session at the OSU open source labs
<bregma> do you knit?
<cnd> knitting is a euphemism :)
<bregma> not to my wife
<bregma> knitting is a religion
<cnd> dandrader, do you have a fix for xsync alarms in the utouch-grail tools?
<cnd> if not, I'll try to whip one up
<dandrader> cnd, I do but own my own version test app derived from those tools. not published anywhere. It's not in a perfect shape so feel free to do so
<dandrader> s/own my/on my
<cnd> ok
<bregma> dang, I just realized I booked the wrong return date for UDS
<bregma> I booked a return flight on Thursday instead of Saturday
<bregma> tere are no convenient flights Saturday anyway, since BART doesn't start running until 06:00
<cnd> that sucks
<bregma> evidently if you want to leave the Bay Area during daylight hours and head east you are out of luck
<cnd> that seems odd
<cnd> bregma, I'm leaving friday late morning to go to indian
<cnd> indiana
<cnd> actually, it's early afternoon
<cnd> 1:06 PM
<cnd> OAK->SLC
<cnd> SLC->IND at 5:02 MDT
<cnd> dandrader, bregma, I approved the xsync MP
<cnd> dandrader, is it necessary to delete the alarm?
<cnd> I guess I'll find out
<dandrader> cnd,  if not you will get an endless streams of alarm events from the time your timeout has been reached
<cnd> ok
<cnd> dandrader, oh wait
<cnd> you forgot an XFlush after creating the alarm
<dandrader> cnd, hmm, what its absence can cause?
<cnd> the request would be put into the Xlib queue
<cnd> but it might not be sent to the server
<cnd> so in effect, the alarm may be set now, or any time in the future
<cnd> including after it was supposed to fire :)
<cnd> so a tap may not be recognized properly
<dandrader> it has already been merged. Should I make a new proposal with this addition?
<dandrader> cnd,
<cnd> dandrader, just commit it on top
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> and reference that it was missed in the MP
<cnd> bregma, any luck on that geis test?
<bregma> not yet
<cnd> bregma, you haven't released grail yet, have you?
<cnd> I'm going to fix the tools for the xsync alarm stuff
<cnd> nope, doesn't look like it
<bregma> all I did with grail was fix the failed daily build
<cnd> k
<bregma> bah, I can't get the tap_touch_count test failure to happen locally any more
<bregma> whoops, got it again, it's very transient
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> dandrader, I think the positivetransition test is just broken in the server
<cnd> and I just don't feel like maintaining a list of alarms
<cnd> so I'm going to try fixing it instead :)
<dandrader> cnd, you're my hero :)
<cnd> dandrader, would we still have to delete the alarm?
<cnd> or do you think it would just disappear?
 * cnd digs into the source
<dandrader> cnd, I would think you have to delete in any case
<cnd> dandrader, interesting, embedded in the sync implementation is a coment and if statement that we can use
<cnd> or not
<cnd> it didn't do what I thought it would :)
<cnd> about to install my debug xserver build though
<cnd> we'll find out
<cnd> dandrader, aha!
<cnd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907656/
<cnd> notice that I set the delta to 0 and used XSyncCADelta when creating the alarm
<cnd> if the delta is 0, the alarm will only fire once
<cnd> and then there's XSyncChangeAlarm
<cnd> so we can have one alarm per grail instance
<cnd> and just keep changing it as needed
<dandrader> what if you need more than one timeout to be set simultaneously (ie. one at X+123 and another at X+345)
<dandrader> I mean, I you want to set a new timeout before the current one timed out
<cnd> dandrader, you could have two alarms, but when would you need two alarms for one grail instance?
<cnd> if you need to set a new timeout that is later than the current one, then just change it
<dandrader> so you don't need to update grail state at both moments, X+Y and X+Z? Only at X+Z?
<cnd> correct
<dandrader> ah, then that simplifies things
<cnd> whatever grail says *now* is all that matters
<dandrader> I didn't make that assumption
<cnd> admittedly, the xsync implementation didn't work quite like that
<cnd> I'm trying to fix up the grail test case right now
<cnd> to ensure it all works properly
<dandrader> cnd,  by the way: what the heck this delta means (in XSyncAlarmAttributes)?
<dandrader> now that you've been enlightened by reading the source code :)
<cnd> dandrader, apparently, it determines the *next* timeout after the alarm fires
<cnd> it defaults to 1
<cnd> so that's why the alarm continuously fires
<cnd> I think we should be using PositiveTransition, but it doesn't work
<cnd> but PositiveComparison + delta = 0 is good enough
<dandrader> what a strange API...
<cnd> sadly, I only have my netbook with me
<cnd> much slower than behemoth...
<cnd> dandrader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/907686/
<cnd> it includes a fix where the grail test was still querying the server time instead of using the alarm notify event
<cnd> oops
<bregma> it looks to me like the cause of the intermittent tap_touch_count failure is that the captive X server does not receive notification of the evdev device until the test is over: the udev message is delayed until the write on the device is closed
<cnd> bregma, hmm... interesting
<cnd> bregma, do we need to flush the uinput writes?
<bregma> I dunno, I'm still tracing through, but there's definitely something weird with ordering, because I play with the select() in the test and still nothing happens in the X server until the test starts to shut down
<bregma> except when it works
<bregma> ah, no, I think the server can;t open /dev/event/input19 (EBUSY), and gives a "PreInit returned 11" and ignores the device
<cnd> bregma, that's likely because another X server has grabbed it
<cnd> bregma, there's two remedies:
<cnd> 1. run your tests in a VT
<cnd> 2. install the xorg-gtest from git master which includes an X snippet to *not* grab virtual test devices
<cnd> and then restart your X server
<cnd> and ensure the test device has "Virtual Test Device" somewhere in its name
<cnd> dandrader, MP for grail: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/xsync-alarm/+merge/100226
<cnd> dandrader, would you be interested in releasing and creating an upload for grail after that's merged?
<dandrader> cnd, sure
<cnd> biab, going to get lunch
<cnd> dandrader, ok, lets make a release of grail
<cnd> I've started tracking bugs better, following bregma's lead :)
<cnd> so let's start by looking at the open grail bugs
<cnd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch-grail
<cnd> everything that is Fix Committed should be milestoned for 3.0.4
<dandrader> nine in total
<cnd> hmmm... wish I could search for unmilestoned bugs
<dandrader> ok, they all have their milesone correctly set
<cnd> ok
<cnd> and every other bug should be sane
<cnd> oops, I need to mark the xsync alarm bug as fix committed
<cnd> ok, looks good
<cnd> dandrader, now, we can make a release
<cnd> I fixed make distcheck (yay), so checkout trunk, configure it, then run sudo make distcheck
<cnd> probably on a VT unless you have the xorg-gtest snippet installed
<cnd> cause it will attempt to run the tests
<cnd> hopefully they all pass and it generates the tarballs
<cnd> then release it upstream on lp :)
<cnd> let me know when you're done
<dandrader> ok
<dandrader> cnd, release done. now for the package?
<cnd> dandrader, now we have to move all the bugs to fix released
<cnd> for the upstream package
<cnd> I'll start from the bottom of the bug list
<dandrader> cnd, so you will change that statuses yourself or I do it?
<cnd> I can fix them
<cnd> you can start the packaging
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> when you run bzr mu, before committing we need to add all the utouch-grail (ubuntu) bugs fixed to the changelog
<cnd> alright, grail only has one real bug that is low
<cnd> dandrader, btw, remember to leave the release as UNRELEASED
<cnd> when committing entries in the debian/changelog
<cnd> hmm, network is down here
<cnd> the network died here
<cnd> did I miss anything?
<cnd> dandrader, how's it going?
<dandrader> cnd, getting there
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I was afraid I never really reconnected :)
<dandrader> crap. clicked on the wrong button
<cnd> heh
<cnd> urgh, I think the "Warning: failed to get previous touch value" bug has a root cause in mtdev
<cnd> dandrader, you sure things are going ok? :)
<dandrader> cnd, hehehhehe. yes. every time some missing bit and I have to rollback and commit again
<cnd> heh
<dandrader> source package looks good. now running pbuilder
<cnd> cool
<cnd> nope, I think the warning is due to a bug in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<dandrader> what warning?
<dandrader> anyway, pushed stuff to lp:utouch-grail/ubuntu
<dandrader> cnd, ^
<cnd> you might see the warning in ~/.xsession-errors
<cnd> or when running any of our command line tools
<cnd> when using the magic trackpad
<dandrader> cnd,  I think the next step now is dput? so you will take it from here
<dandrader> ?
<cnd> yeah, review, sign, and upload :)
<cnd> I'm checking it out now
<dandrader> ok. I'm done for today. have a nice weekend!
<cnd> bregma, are we releasing geis today?
 * cnd guesses no...
<bregma> I don't think so
<bregma> not until I get all the tests to pass on my machine
<bregma> there appears to be some sort of refcounting problem that sometimes causes the backend not to get properly deleted, which means the X connection does not get closed
<bregma> I think I have it fixed, and it just moves somewhere else
<bregma> typical
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-31
<bregma> cnd, I'm not getting failures on XIUngrabTouchBegin with mod.status=10.... do I need to upgrade my server or something?
<bregma> sorry, I don't know what the failure is on XIUngrabTouchBegin (bad integer), but XIGrabTouchBegin gives mod.status=10
<bregma> sorry again, the XIGrabTouchBegin fail is expected, because the XIUngrabTouchBegin does not work, hmmm
<bregma> OK, never mind, my problem was a stray server running on :133 (your famous last words have bitten me on the bum and left a mark)
<bregma> I now have all tests running green on my local machine, I'm submitting a MP with some changes 'cos they're not wholly trivial
<cnd> hmm... I think my latest xserver upload may be causing problems...
<cnd> maybe something to do with actually implementing touch ungrab
<bregma> what kinf of problems?
<cnd> bregma, I had an out of date grail, and I think that was somehow causing issues
<cnd> I get geis passing all tests here
<cnd> that's what I was trying to check :)
<cnd> bregma, we've got a lot of valgrind issues when running the tests
<cnd> hopefully we can fix them up before precise is frozen
<cnd> unfortunately, the geis 1 tap touch count tests doesn't succeed under valgrind
<cnd> no idea why
<cnd> oh well,
<cnd> good work on finding the issue of the geis test failure :)
<bregma> we have time for one more release before final freeze
<bregma> I don't think we have any serious bugs left, we should focus on clean valgrind runs &c
<bregma> and.... utouch-geis 2.2.8 is out and away
<cnd> yay!
<bregma> utouch-frame went out last night, now we are all license-safe, bug free, and working perfectly (for a given definition of perfect)
<ah-> hi, are multitouch gestures currently supposed to work on a macbook pro with 12.04?
<ah-> or is this known not to work at the moment?
<ah-> i saw there were some updates to utouch today, and i get less errors with ginn, but it doesn't seem to inject any keypresses
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-01
<cnd> ah-, yes, gestures should be working
<cnd> if they aren't please file a bug
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-25
<krabador> people , are still here?
<RobbyF> yes
<krabador> too many ddos attacks  ...
<krabador> ok devs, i'm trying with many pleasure , and weekly, on my samsung i9100, the os, but i want to ask you if implementations of calls/sms/3g and sim cards with pin, will be available only with community developers outside canonical
<krabador> freenode are falling again?
<dank101> yo
<dank101> What just happened
<dank101> what was the mass kick about?
<dank101> who wants to do muti-person coding
<dank101> AT THE SAME TIME
<dank101> on the same file
<krabador> ok are you here again?
<Peto> hi, whats about ubuntu touch on galaxy note? thanks :)
<Peto> hi, whats about ubuntu touch on galaxy note? thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<squeaks>  Q do you just push apps using adb?
<bl4de> hi guys! :)
<agcalamitaITA> Any news on the daily build issues?
<ogra_> agcalamitaITA, issues ?
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_: "today's build images ( 25 March ) seems to be broken again. Device boots into black screen while accessible via adb."
<ogra_> hmm
<agcalamitaITA> Via mailing list -- was wondering if this was known before updating to the latest daily
<agcalamitaITA> ** (process:5874): WARNING **: could not find the desktop file for 'phone-app-phone.desktop'
<agcalamitaITA> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py:76: Warning: g_value_get_int64: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_INT64 (value)' failed
<agcalamitaITA>   return info.invoke(cls, *args, **kwargs)
<ogra_> there was no change to the phone app since yesterday
<ogra_> same package in *24 and *25
<ogra_> (and *23 as well)
<agcalamitaITA> Tha's all the info I have as it was sent via the mailing list. I'll give it a go on my Nexus 4 asap and report any issues booting
<ogra_> thx, i see the mail too
<ogra_> its unlikelly to be the phone app itself
<ogra_> oh
<agcalamitaITA> Found something...? :)
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130323/quantal-preinstalled.changelog looks pretty intresting though
<ogra_> but that would have affected 23, 24 as well as 25
<ogra_> lots of x11 stuff showing up suddenly
<agcalamitaITA> There is...
<agcalamitaITA> Like you said, it would have affected 23 and 24... I'll give it a go now!
 * ogra_ guesses we need to wait for rsalveti  and sergiusens  though
<ogra_> not sure if thats supposed to be there at all
<agcalamitaITA> Ok
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_: Nexus 4 seems to boot ok...
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> still the inclusion of all that X studd feels very wrong to me
<ogra_> *stuff
<agcalamitaITA> It does seem a bit strange... can you see who added them in?
<ogra_> nope
<agcalamitaITA> Hmm.... I'll do a dpkg -l and see what's been added
<ogra_> i know that sergiusens  switched to use the new seeds so it might come with some dependency
<ogra_> we rellay need either him or rsalveti  i think ... but as long as the nexus4 works i dont think we need to be to worried
<agcalamitaITA> Nope :)
<agcalamitaITA> I've been aware of quite a few boot issues with Nexus 7's recently.
<sergiusens> ogra_: I did not switch to the new seeds, that was something rsalveti was going to do
<sergiusens> ogra_: is this comment related to "all the X stuff above"?
<agcalamitaITA> sergiusens: I beleive it was :)
<sergiusens> agcalamitaITA: well "all the X stuff" is brought in by _almost_ "all the packages" :-P
<agcalamitaITA> sergiusens: What's the need for them out of interest?
<sergiusens> agcalamitaITA: there's no need for them
<agcalamitaITA> Why have they been added then? :)
<sergiusens> agcalamitaITA: because other packages we use depend on them
<agcalamitaITA> Okay.
<sergiusens> agcalamitaITA: qt for example depends on X
<ogra_> sergiusens, Xor -dev packages ?
<ogra_> that doesnt sound right at all
<ogra_> *Xorg
<ogra_> a binary should depend on -dev packages
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, dev packages... that's different
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me hook my my device
<ogra_> qt5-qmake doesnt look right either
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130323/quantal-preinstalled.changelog
<ogra_> and from the manifest:
<ogra_> libdrm-nouveau1a:armhf	2.4.39-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> libdrm-nouveau2:armhf	2.4.39-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> libdrm-omap1:armhf	2.4.39-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> libdrm-radeon1:armhf	2.4.39-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> doesnt look right at all either ...
<ogra_> (they are a dep of libdrm-dev which is in the changelog i suppose)
<ogra_> to me it looks a bit like we pull the sdk into the image or some such
<sergiusens> ogra_: culprit for -dev packages is the media-player....
<ogra_> well, it should build-dep on them, but the binaries should not have a dep on the -dev packages
<sergiusens> ogra_: the sdk is very confusing with their naming choices ;-)
<ogra_> after building the binary the packages need to resolve to their binary eauivalents
<ogra_> *equivalents
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh yeah, let me see who did this
<ogra_> [ Renato Araujo Oliveira Filho ]
<ogra_>    * Update package names in debian/control for upgrade to Qt 5.0.1.
<ogra_> according to the changelog
<ogra_> might be that this is fallout
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/new-sdk-name/+merge/154491
<sergiusens> ogra_: line 10
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: ping!
<mzanetti_> hey sergiusens
<mzanetti_> pong!
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: hey, hope weekend was fine :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, yeah
<ogra_> that looks wrong
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: yeah... quite relaxed
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: seems a dev package got in a dep in https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/new-sdk-name/+merge/154491
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: any reason for that?
<sergiusens> or renato_ perhaps
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: same thing here, did a lot of relaxing :-)
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: yeah... seems a packaging bug
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: and this is a very short week :-)
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: I'll propose an MR then
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: to make it work again for now this is a temporary "fix"
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: no...the packaging but is in the qt packages
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: need to sync with Mirv or renato_ on when this will be fixed and the dep here can be removed
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: oh, so Qt has a packaging problem?
 * sergiusens wonders if that's the reason some of the other packages aren't building for raring
<ogra_> ${shlibs:Depends} should automatically reslove the binary deps
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: nah... its a runtime dep
<ogra_> does that debian/control file use that ?
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: thats the thing... one of the .so files ended up being packaged in a -dev package for some reason... but its a qt plugin... video playback will just be black if its missing
<sergiusens> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> and qtmultimedia5-dev should be in the build-dep field
<ogra_> ugh
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's not the first time we get Qt busted with an update :-/
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: not surprised there :-)
<mzanetti_> sergiusens: its not affecting builds or anything... just video players will stay black
<ogra_> yeah, but shouldnt the qt issue be fixed instead of busting the images with X11 and DRM libs ?
<ogra_> note that you pull in half of X11 through reverse deps of the -dev packages
<dholbach> rsalveti, shall I broadcast the touch summary to all ubuntudev accounts?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well that topic should extend this conversation in IRC... I say an email to the list saying something is broken because package X needs to be fixed is good enough
<sergiusens> dholbach: rsalveti should be on holidays so don't expect him to be up early ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, the way of working around the issue isnt right
<ogra_> we should better release a borken media player than having to weed out the whole of X11 afterwards
<sergiusens> ogra_: I agree... but it needs to be agreed on, or at least everyone needs to be told that this is not the best approach
<dholbach> sergiusens, I guess that means I'll write the report
<ogra_> its a dev preview, things are expected to be broken ... and to break the whole imge just to match a WI isnt right
<sergiusens> ogra_: the X deps are brought in by other things too
<ogra_> *especially* when doing such stuff on a friday
<ogra_> sergiusens, the -dev libs and DRM ?
<ogra_> note that we only keep three images around ... so on monday if someone introduces such breakage on a friday, you dont have a sigle working image anymore
<sergiusens> ogra_: non -dev http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5646181/
<ogra_> in the distro we have a rule that such intrusive things have to be uloaded on a thursday
<sergiusens> ogra_: might be good to disable weekend builds then
<ogra_> so you have the friday to roll back potential breakage
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, might be good to not do possibly breaking uploads on fridays ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I also never introduce infrastructure changes on a Friday :-)
<ogra_> just apply the distro rules
<sergiusens> ogra_: unless I'm going to commit my weekend to fixing and monitoring ;-)
<ogra_> right, same here
<ogra_> even the distro doesnt always stick to that rule
<ogra_> but we try to
<P3T3> does it mean I am not able to get working image today?
<ogra_> and we should do something similar for the touch stuff
<ogra_> P3T3, well, the nexus4 ones seem to work ... but others report breakage on the ML
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me flash manta
<ogra_> i bet all omap based images could be affected due to inclusion of libdrm2-omap
<P3T3> same for my Toshiba AC100
<ogra_> which will claim the egl stack on omap
<ogra_> we dont have a libdrm2-tegra ... so you might or might not be affected
<ogra_> (and the above is just a theory of mine ... )
<P3T3> I am affected with latest images
<ogra_> ah, k
<P3T3> at this time I can boot only MWC image
<mutantkeyboard> ogra_ GNEX image doesn't work for me
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> intresting that nexus4 isnt affected
<ogra_> agcalamitaITA, are you sure you tested the right image ?
<ogra_> (should be build 44 in /etc/build_stamp)
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_: I'll double check -- just ran phablet-flash -l
<ogra_> yeah, that shoul dhave gooten you the right one (theoretically)
<agcalamitaITA> Within buildstamp I've got:-
<agcalamitaITA> arneb Mon, 25 Mar 2013 06:02:42 +0000
<agcalamitaITA> manhattan-quantal-armhf-20130325-1
<ogra_> looks like 44
<agcalamitaITA> Doesn't say 44 but the time/date stamp seems correct :)
<ogra_> yeah, i always forget where exactly the phablet stamp file lives , it should actually have the build number
<ogra_> but build_stamp is fine too to find out
<agcalamitaITA> Seems to be 'buildstamp' not 'build_stamp' too :)
<ogra_> ah right
 * ogra_ isnt really familiar with jenkins builds ... i do the distro side of things usually
<agcalamitaITA> Just incase you explain to someone else and they can't *find* it... :)
<ogra_> yeah, thanks
<agcalamitaITA> I know how annoying user error/incompetance can be!
<agcalamitaITA> Be interested to know what device the issue is on.
<steve_fi> I'm unsure if I've asked this previously, but any idea when the daily builds will be in a state where it can be used as a primary driver?
<ogra_> steve_fi, october
<sergiusens> ogra_: adb shell cat /system/quantal-ubuntu_stamp|grep JENKINS
<agcalamitaITA> sergiusens: Cool -- thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, noted down now ... i always forget :)
<steve_fi> ogra_, cheers, last question, is there a projected idea of when the docking mode (desktop mode) will be in a testable state?
<sergiusens> ogra_: it was easier before people made me make the name change :-)
<ogra_> steve_fi, some time between october and april
<steve_fi> hehe ok, thanks :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, dont look at me ! :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: not looking, we are not in a hangout :-)
<ogra_> haha
 * sergiusens laughs at his own dumb jokes
<Namidairo> AHAHAHAHAHA
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_: Just confirmed using cat that it's build 44
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> really intresting that nexus4 isnt affected
<agcalamitaITA> Have you had confirmation of what is exactly affected yet?
 * agcalamitaITA has just been out for lunch and is playing catchup!!
<ogra_> omap based and tegra2 based is something we know for sure atm
<ogra_> i would suspect tegra3 too if tegra2 is ...
<ogra_> (i.e. nexus7)
<P3T3> ogra_, and what about mouse cursor ?
<ogra_> P3T3, as i told you a while ago, i dont think thats in the plan at all
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_: Ok -- be interested to know what's killed them!
<ogra_> definitely not for surfaceflinger ... and for Mir also only once Mir enters the desktop
<ogra_> agcalamitaITA, a dependency on a -dev package that shouldnt be there ...
<ogra_> through its reverse deps it pulls in all X11 libs ... and DRM stuff
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_: Ahhh right! Makes sense (Sorry -- new to a lot of development stuff with Ubuntu)
<ogra_> for building and development you usually have the headers of libfoo in libfoo-dev ...
<P3T3> ogra_, what is Mir?
<ogra_> when you build a binary your binary should always only build-depend but not depend on the -dev package
<ogra_> P3T3, the new display server that will replace androids surfaceflinger
<agcalamitaITA> Makes sense.
<P3T3> I see
<ogra_> here we have the case that the dev package not only contains the headers but also an .so file
<ogra_> so the person adding the dep thought it would be a good idea to depend on the -dev package with the binary
<Claris> Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me
<Mirv> mzanetti_: all -dev packages have the .so, but other packages have eg the so.1 and so.1.0 files. the -dev package probably just pulls in the non-dev package you should be depending on
<ogra_> which in turn resolved all the non -dev libs in reverse and added all libs you dont really want
<Mirv> the .so is just a symlink
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> usually at least :)
 * ogra_ has seen all sorts of weird stuff with .so's :)
<Mirv> yeah it may be broken, a bug report against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src would be be welcome
<sergiusens> ogra_: fyi, today's build works on both my manta and maguro
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> did libhybris change by chance ?
<ogra_> so that people that didnt bzr update get broken ports ?
<ogra_> i ddint see any thing in the changelog on cdimage ... but then i dont know if ricardo included the twi bzr trees there
<ogra_> *two
<ogra_> aha !
<sergiusens> ogra_: not the lp:platform-api nor lp:phablet-extras/libhybris
<ogra_> timestamp: Tue 2013-03-19 14:48:00 +0000
<ogra_> message:
<ogra_>   Release version 0.18:
<ogra_>   * Rename telephony-app to phone-app.
<ogra_> so people that didnt pull after the 19th might get a broken phone-app
<ogra_> but i dont see how that would tear down the whole image
<ogra_> (thats platform-api)
<sergiusens> ogra_: in the platform? yes most likely, I was only going as back as not working from Friday to Monday
<sergiusens> ogra_: once mir is in, this won't be a problem
<sergiusens> correction: shouldn't!
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ likes "shouldn't" ... i use that too all the time :)
<Mirv> ok, checked it and confirming and filing the bug myself..
<ippiki> Anybody familiar with xquery? MAnaged to write a query which is working on command line but don't know how to evaluate the result in Qt C++ >.<
 * ogra_ hugs Mirv 
<Mirv> mzanetti_: fixed packaging pushed to qt5-beta-proper, building now
<mzanetti_> Mirv: thanks
<sergiusens> hey mzanetti_ seems the camera-app hasn't been fixed yet
<sergiusens> mzanetti_: this is from Friday: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+build/4391377
 * mzanetti_ checks, sergiusens
<mzanetti_> nerochiaro: sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/fix-raring-python-dep/+merge/155234
<nerochiaro> mzanetti_: have we cut over to raring already ?
<mzanetti_> nerochiaro: no... we are right now... before switching we need to make everything build with it
<nerochiaro> mzanetti_: ok, and that dep will work on older systems as well
<mzanetti_> nerochiaro: yep. its exactly how we changed all the other apps too. I mostly put you as FYI on it.
<nerochiaro> mzanetti_: thanks for doing that
<mzanetti_> nerochiaro: in case there are projects where I didn't fix it already, this is the issue if someone complains about raring :D
<hopkinskong> anyone could tell me how to start the GUI?
<hopkinskong> ubuntu_chroot shell && ubuntu-session
<hopkinskong> no gui coming out, kernel saying some kind of init exit
<hopkinskong> no errors in logs (/home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs)
<ippiki> Anybody familiar with evaluating the results of a xquery in QT? Managed to write a query, but couldn't find a example how to evaluate the it...
<agcalamitaITA> hopkinskong: What device is this on and what build>?
<pmcgowan> hopkinskong: which build do you have? the one from Friday morning had an issue
 * rickspencer3 upgrades to daily image
<hopkinskong> HTC HD2
<hopkinskong> I am using the mwc-demo
<pmcgowan> if you pastebin the errors maybe someone can help
<hopkinskong> wait.
<hopkinskong> dank101 helped me to clear out the error, but now, that error comes back.
<hopkinskong> I am going to put it on  pastebin, wait
<hopkinskong> booting
<hopkinskong> ok.
<hopkinskong> i got it
<hopkinskong> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5646644/
<hopkinskong> and this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5646656/
<hopkinskong> <agcalamitaITA>, pmcgowan?
<pmcgowan> ogra_: first shouldnt  hopkinskong update to the current image
<hopkinskong> dank101(he is not here), tell me that do not use the daily image, use the MWC one instead.
<hopkinskong> He said the mwc one are using the old window system, which would have higher compatibility
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes ... but he should also not try to run ubuntu-session as root without proc mounted
<ogra_> hopkinskong, bot normally, and then check the logs, dont try to execute ubuntu-session manually
<ogra_> (boot)
<hopkinskong> do u mean add these command in the auto-start?
<ogra_> they are in the auto start
<hopkinskong> where is the auto-start file?
<ogra_> ubuntu-session is attempted automatically on boot
<ogra_> ubuntu_chroot will not get you the right environment
<hopkinskong> where is the auto-start file located in?
<ogra_> so wipe the logs, reboot and then check the logs again
<ogra_> and show us the log content in a pastebin
<hopkinskong> i want to add mounting proc in auto-start
<hopkinskong> where is the auto-start located?
<ogra_> proc is mounted in the boot environment
<ogra_> its an upstart job
<ogra_> just do what i said above
<hopkinskong> it seems that my boot won't auto-mount proc
<ogra_> how do you know ?
<ogra_> the only logs you seem to have produced yet were by manually firing up ubuntu-session ... thats not how it works
<ogra_> clean the logs, reboot and then collect the logs in a pastebin and we can see whats broken
<hopkinskong> ok
<hopkinskong> ah, u are correct, proc should have been mounted on the boot
<hopkinskong> i just checked my customly-made init file
<hopkinskong> ok, rebooting
<ogra_> your custom made init file ?
<hopkinskong> yes
<ogra_> in android ?
<hopkinskong> pastebin/
<hopkinskong> ?
<hopkinskong> its init file in initrd
<hopkinskong> booting
<hopkinskong> mounting
<hopkinskong> adb connecting
<hopkinskong> wow, u're right
<hopkinskong> there are log files
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I am getting  phablet-network-setup
<pmcgowan> Network connection file "" cannot be read
<pmcgowan> am I doing something dumb?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: you are probably not connected to any wifi on your workstation?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: need to check latest commits there
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: specifying the network file to use should work if it is the case of being non connected
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: its this pc
<pmcgowan> so I am indeed connected
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: is that the full of the console log?
<hopkinskong> ogra_:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5646751/
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: maybe something to do with the ap name?
<pmcgowan>  network_file=
<pmcgowan> ++ '[' -z 'Ubuntu-5GHz-an 1' ']'
<pmcgowan> ++ echo ''
<pmcgowan> + network_file=
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yes, that's it...
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: this happens if I get on a roaming ap I think
<pmcgowan> they way they are named here
<hopkinskong> ogra_: nothing special
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it happens with the UDS APs
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: since they are all named the same
<ogra_> hopkinskong,  its not starting anything
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I can log a bug
<hopkinskong> yes?
<hopkinskong> and how to make it start?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: is it the space in the name?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: nope, it's not the space
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it's the ' 1'
<ogra_> hopkinskong, are you using the latest phablet image ?
<hopkinskong> ogra_: NO, i am using the mwc one
<ogra_> hmm, no idea about that one ... ubuntu-session changed quite a bit
<hopkinskong> ogra_: So, what is your suggestion?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, I have a question about using the sdk, is there a better channel for that?
<ogra_> hopkinskong, use a recent image first ...
<hopkinskong> ok
<hopkinskong> The daily one? Like, today?
<hopkinskong> ogra_ ?
<hopkinskong> Downloading 20130325
<nik90> Does anybody here have an idea on how to implement a dial similar to here http://anthonyterrien.com/knob/ using just qml?
<hopkinskong> installing
<agcalamitaITA> hopkinskong: Any further?
<daker> hey oSoMoN any idea how can i compile the browser ? i wanted to contribute some code...
<oSoMoN> daker: that’s great! it should be relatively easy, just grab the code at lp:webbrowser-app, and issue "cmake ." and then make
<oSoMoN> daker: you’ll need to install a bunch of build deps for this to work
<robru> oSoMoN, speaking of build deps, what's the deal with libhud-qt-qml?
<robru> I can't seem to find it
<daker> oSoMoN: last i have tried that but it was complaining about the HUD
<oSoMoN> daker, robru: it’s in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/
<daker> oSoMoN: ok perfect!
<robru> oSoMoN, any word on when that will land in raring?
<oSoMoN> daker: don’t install upgrades from this PPA on your desktop though, it’s going to break badly
<oSoMoN> robru: no idea, you should ask Ted about it
<kenvandine> robru, tedg has a hud branch that should fix the issues he had
<kenvandine> i had told him i would test it... but haven't gotten around to it
<robru> oSoMoN, yeah, I emailed ted, haven't heard back yet
<robru> seb128, settings meeting here, now?
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2c3a666c05f85fd29c4dcf2131e5f4b5a80d24d3?authuser=0&hl=fr
<robru> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> great
<seb128> I created http://pad.ubuntu.com/settings-meeting-note for notes
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: you there? another flash question
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I'm here
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I just trued to reflash a build already on my system, and I got a checksum error
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: did it redownload anything?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: it seemd to do the last 3% on the zip, which it should not have
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: and this is the latest build?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: no
<pmcgowan> I did -r 40
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well I can add an improvement to this and avoid trying to redownload
<pmcgowan> seems like it corrupted the zip
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: oh, don't do -r, I think it's broken with all the latest changes
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: !!
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: if you delete the zip (and maybe md5sum) you shouldbe fine
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: we tell people to do that all the time
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I _think_ it's broken... I thought we added the -p for that?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I wanted to do a quick test, redownloading defeats the purpose
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: hmm ok
<pmcgowan> will adda bug in case
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: there is little sense in -r when cdimage only holds 3 images
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: good point
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: -p is what you want, no redownloads
<pmcgowan> but I think I busted it already
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: also, -r would only work when downloading from jenkins directly
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: well it tries to now
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I will add the bug and you can pick the solution
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: thanks, I will
<hopkinskong> agcalamitaITA, ogra_: not yet
<hopkinskong> I just created a automatic scripts which help me to create my rootfs automatically
<hopkinskong> but i forgot a "sudo", now, i need to re-copy my files again
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en, I'm having some weird issues with the sdk
<rickspencer3> I am using QtCreator
<rickspencer3> when I try to use Audio{}
<rickspencer3> I get this error:
<rickspencer3> Starting /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene -I /home/rick/Projects/ZombieMob -I /usr/bin -I /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml /home/rick/Projects/ZombieMob/ZombieMob.qml
<rickspencer3> QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match. Previously registered TypeFlags(0x103), now registering TypeFlags(0x3).
<rickspencer3> The program has unexpectedly finished.
<rickspencer3> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0
 * rickspencer3 should have pastebinned that, sorry
<jppiiroi1en> hmm
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en, shall I log a bug?
<rickspencer3> if so, just paste me the right place
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3: my first impression would be that you have a different qt5 libraries installed
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3: i will try to reproduce it asap
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3: is this enough to reproduce it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5647000/ ?
<rickspencer3> hi jppiiroi1en I'm otp, will check it out in a few mins
<rickspencer3> thanks
<awe> bfiller, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-settings-infrastructure
<bfiller> awe: thanks
<awe> np
<bfiller> awe: there are no work items there
<awe> that's where they should land...
<awe> seb128 also posted a link to meeting notes
<asr33> Hello folks, I installed (regular unity desktop) Ubuntu on a Nexus 7 tablet, is there a way to install Ubuntu Touch from package system and use it instead Unity?
<awe> bfiller, http://pad.ubuntu.com/settings-meeting-note
 * asr33 is elated with having any type Ubuntu on my tablet (I'm living the dream!)
<dank101> yo
<ogra_> asr33, nope, you need to re-flash, the ubuntu touch system is completely different from what an ubuntu desktop image on the nexus7 does
<asr33> ogra_: that means I must first reflash android (aka hemorrhoid) then reflash ubuntu-touch?
<asr33> ogra_: I just wanted an excuse to refer to android as hemorrhoid ;-)
<asr33> I'll get back to work...thanks for your help
<ogra_> asr33, better dont ... ubuntu touch is based on android kernel and drivers
<asr33> google is creepy?
<jppiiroi1en> Mirv: have you seen the similar msg when you have upgraded the Qt5 which the rickspencer3 has seen ^ (few lines up) ..as for me it looks like that there are some library version issues
<ogra_> so you actually want that hemorrhoid for the best HW supprt
<seb128> thanks everyone who joined the system settings meeting, notes in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-settings-infrastructure
<jppiiroi1en> Mirv: you would not have some magic script in your pocket which would pull out all the installed qt5 libraries and version numbers?
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206532
<asr33> ogra_: alright thanks for your help!
<hopkinskong> ok done.
<hopkinskong> ogra
<hopkinskong> ogra_, after applying the new rootfs, there is no .ubuntu-session/logs created
<ogra_> chekc /var/log/upstart/ in the container
<hopkinskong> NOTHING in /var/log/upstart
<hopkinskong> i traced /usr/bin/ubuntu-session, it should have log files in /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs
<ogra_> well, looks like you didnt boot into the container at all then
<hopkinskong> but in fact, i can't find any files
<hopkinskong> how about, manually?
<ogra_> it creates that dir on frist start
<hopkinskong> ubuntu_chroot shell && ubuntu-session?
<ogra_> check /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> no
<hopkinskong> ok
<ogra_> we went through that before, remember
<hopkinskong> syslog: No such file or directory
<hopkinskong> Do you mean dmesg?
<ogra_> if there is nothing in the /var/log/upstart/ dir it doesnt look like you even reached the container
<hopkinskong> or boot?
<ogra_> no, i mean /var/log/syslog
<hopkinskong> No file called syslog in /var/log
<ogra_> if that doesnt exist either, check the android side with logcat
<hopkinskong> wait, "/var/log" = "/data/ubuntu/var/log"?
<ogra_> "in the container" :)
<hopkinskong> ah ok
<ogra_> ubuntu_chroot
<ogra_> (shell)
<hopkinskong> do that now?
<hopkinskong> do ubuntu_chroot shell?
<hopkinskong> 2|root@android:/data/ubuntu/var/log # logcat
<hopkinskong> Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<ogra_> every time i say  "in the container" i mean inside the chroot, yes
<hopkinskong> no logcat.
<ogra_> in android ?
<hopkinskong> yes
<ogra_> (if i say in android i mean with just adb shell)
<hopkinskong> yes
<hopkinskong> adb shell
<hopkinskong> logcat
<ogra_> looks like you are missing bits in your kernel
<hopkinskong> Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<hopkinskong> Missing what?
<ogra_> not sure which option that is though, ask google
<hopkinskong> you mean..?
<hopkinskong> The kernel wont log to /dev/alog/main due to kernel misconfigure?
<ogra_> the kernel will neither log nor create that device due to a missing option i would guess
<ogra_> to debug the android sidee you need that
<hopkinskong> dmesg
<hopkinskong> dmesg is not same as logcat?
<ogra_> nope
<hopkinskong> i have "dmesg" output in android
<ogra_> dmesg is the kernel ringbuffer output
<hopkinskong> and logcat is?
<ogra_> androids logging system
<hopkinskong> it outputs logs from android system? not the kernel?
<JG_72> Hi, any official dev of Ubuntu Touch around?
<hopkinskong> ah.. no clue
<hopkinskong> i am going to look into .config
<hopkinskong> i have android logger enabled
<hopkinskong> ogra: CONFIG_ANDROID_LOGGER=y
<hopkinskong> ogra_*
<ogra_> could be, as i said,, i dont know the exact option, try it
<hopkinskong> i have enabled ALREADY
<hopkinskong> but it still not found
<rickspencer3> hi jppiiroi1en
<rickspencer3> yes, I still get the bug when I do the minimal implementation that you pasted
<ogra_> hopkinskong, well, then it is probably another option or /dev isnt mounted eaarly enough or devtmpfs is missing ... sorry, my crystal ball is blurry ...
<hopkinskong> shit
<hopkinskong> i know the problem
<hopkinskong> logcat return: Unable to open... /dev/along/main
<hopkinskong> IT SHOULD BE /dev/log, not /dev/alog
<hopkinskong> it has a wrong path
<hopkinskong> how to correct it to /dev/log/main instead of /dev/alog/main?
<hopkinskong> ogra_?
<ogra_>  /dev/log shouldnt be a directory ... something is surely wrong then
<hopkinskong> /dev/log is a directory
<hopkinskong> root@android:/dev/log # ls -l /dev/log
<hopkinskong> crw-rw--w- root     log       10,  34 2012-04-25 15:46 events
<hopkinskong> crw-rw--w- root     log       10,  35 2012-04-25 15:46 main
<hopkinskong> crw-rw--w- root     log       10,  33 2012-04-25 15:46 radio
<hopkinskong> crw-rw--w- root     log       10,  32 2012-04-25 15:46 system
<ogra_> that looks broken on the kernel level
<ogra_>  /dev/log should be a socket
<hopkinskong> and?
<ogra_> while /dev/alog is a dir
<hopkinskong> alog is exists in normal android?
<ogra_> yes
<hopkinskong> weird
<hopkinskong> the kernel is stock
<ogra_> well, find out why yours  is different and fix it
<hopkinskong> and it should same as others
<hopkinskong> And other android builds uses the same kernel without problem
<hopkinskong> ogra_
<hopkinskong> You wrong.
<hopkinskong> I checked on other devices, not htc hd2, i mean a real shipped android.
<ogra_> well, get your logcat working ... however you do that
<hopkinskong> they have NO /dev/alog
<hopkinskong> they can get into ln -s /dev/log
<ogra_> i dont care ... mine all do
<hopkinskong> ln -l
<hopkinskong> ls -l /dev/log, same output as me
<hopkinskong> i am suspecting there are problem on the sourcecode
<hopkinskong> of logcat
<ogra_> get logcat working and once you have that, find out why the container does not get run
<hopkinskong> shit.
<hopkinskong> I found it.
<hopkinskong> line 33
<hopkinskong> Wrongly defined.
<hopkinskong> Searched around on other public source, they defined as "/dev/log", but NOT "/dev/alog"
<hopkinskong> I think it should some kind of typo mistakes
<hopkinskong> orga_: Can you report it? OR do any actions?
<hopkinskong> ogra_*
<hopkinskong> shit, i need to recompile the whole CM10.1
<hopkinskong> because of that littleee "a"
<jo-erlend> Does anyone know how long the Ubuntu SDK breakage is expected to last?
<hempe> whats broke for you? I just updated my device with phablet-flash -l and now I can no longer install qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin
<hempe> did someone else notice any packages missing?
<greyback> jo-erlend: hey sorry, I'm just catching up. What SDK breakage is there?
<greyback> hempe: hey, can you show us the error output then you try to install?
<hempe> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.1.10-g06b7e9c armv7l)   * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/ Last login: Mon Mar 25 18:55:40 2013 from localhost.localdomain phablet@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin  [sudo] password for phablet:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-p
<hempe> it just can't find it anymore
<robru> jhodapp, ping
<jo-erlend> greyback, well, I'm on 12.04 and followed the steps precisely, but when I run the Currency Converter example, I get a plain window with a separator and nothing else. Error output is that  QQmlComponent: Component is not ready ; /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0.
<jo-erlend> Others have reported similar.
<greyback> jo-erlend: ok interesting, that looks like a crash in qmlscene for some reason.
<jo-erlend> greyback, it's very easy to reproduce the steps. But as far as I can tell, following those guides on developer-u-c on 12.04 won't lead to success.
<greyback> jo-erlend: we'll need to investigate that. Could you please create a quick bug about it and give me the link, so I can assign it to the right person
<greyback> jo-erlend: our apologies, we'll fix it asap
<greyback> hempe: sorry, I didn't see your reply
<greyback> hempe: if you do "apt-cache search folderlist" does it give you any hits?
<robru> gusch, also ping
<hempe_> lost my connection
<hempe_> it only shows the qt4 version: libqt4-declarative-folderlistmodel - Qt 4 folderlistmodel QML plugin
<gusch> robru: pong
<robru> gusch, oh hey. can I get your input on this package: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake/packaging/+merge/153652 ? it's installing some files into weird places
<greyback> jo-erlend: hey, could you place this text into a file called "hello.qml" and open it with "qmlscene hello.qml" and see if it shows you something?
<hempe_> but i can't install the qt4 version:
<hempe_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt4-declarative-folderlistmodel : Depends: libqt4-declarative (= 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed                                       Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3) but 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu4~quantal1~test4 is to be installed                                       Depends: libqt
<greyback> hempe: hmm, ok. Are you running Quantal or Raring or Precise?
<greyback> hempe_: ^^
<hempe_> 12.10 but the problem is not on my computer. its on the tablet (nexus 7 build from yesterday evening)
<hempe_> and i know the package was in the repos for the tablet, because a couple of days ago it worked
<gusch> robru: weired places - you mean the tests?
<robru> gusch, yeah, /usr/tests is non-standard
<gusch> robru: well - they shouldn't be installed at all imho
<robru> gusch, ideally the test should be run during build, and then not installed to the system, but that's why I'm asking you: because I don't know if that file is actually needed in the system or not
<robru> gusch, right, ok
<robru> gusch so you're not aware of any other packages that are relying on that file being there?
<gusch> robru: I'm no packaging expert - and didn't have the time yet to fix that :8
<robru> gusch, it's ok, I'm working on it now
<robru> gusch, thanks
<gusch> robru: I guess the tests are not even needed by jenkins - so please remove them from the package
<gusch> robru: thx
<greyback> hempe_: ok. It appears to have vanished from the phablet repository. Could you please report a bug, I know who can look into it right away (once he comes back online)
<sergiusens> greyback: what vanished?
<greyback> sergiusens: qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin. Was it renamed to something I cannot find?
<sergiusens> greyback: so the error above mentions Qt 4 (?) in hempe_ 's comment
<greyback> sergiusens: yeah, I think he tried installing the qt4 one by accident
<greyback> sergiusens: but I also don't see why that should fail
<sergiusens> greyback: well declarative5*-folder lives happyly in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+packages?field.name_filter=declarative&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<sergiusens> aka ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<greyback> sergiusens: right. I'm flashing the latest image to check if that ppa is on the image
 * sergiusens will not vouch for state of happiness though
<greyback> :)
<sergiusens> greyback: the ppa is not in the image, you need to add it ;-)
<greyback> sergiusens: aha
<sergiusens> add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<greyback> hempe_: ^^
 * sergiusens with a prior software properties package install
<greyback> I always forget that
<matge> How can I add a Button and a Listview to a Page?
<matge> I tried anchoring the ListView's top to the Buttons bottom, but only the Listview shows. Seems that the Page only considers the Listview, because it's a Flickable?
<matge> If I put an extra Flickable like "Page { Flickable { Button {} Listview {} } }" I see both button and Listview, but the listview cannot be scrolled to the last entry
<hempe_> Updating to the daily build right now, will add the ppa after that
<matge> seems like the listview is not taking the space of the button into account
<hempe_> ^^ damit
<hempe_> how can i close my own bug
<greyback> hempe_: can mark as invalid
<matge> this started after the last update of ubuntu-sdk
<greyback> matge: what do you want to do exactly?
<jo-erlend> greyback, "this text"?
<greyback> jo-erlend: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5647326/
<matge> greyback: I have a Page-based layout. And I like to show some controls (for now a Button) fixed at the top of the Page content. And a flickable ListView below that. I don't care (yet) if the button scrolls away while scrolling the list or if the button always stays visible.
<jo-erlend> greyback, that should work, because I've been able to follow all non-Ubuntu examples. But I'll try and confirm.
<jo-erlend> greyback, yellow hello appears on my screen. No errors.
<greyback> jo-erlend: ok, I just wanted to confirm that qmlscene can show basic QML. There could be an SDK bug in there. If you use MainView instead of Rectangle (remove color property too), does it still crash?
<jo-erlend> greyback, not true: QDBusConnection: name 'org.a11y.atspi.Registry' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.1'
<greyback> jo-erlend: did it crash? That error is linked to accessibilty framework
<jo-erlend> didn't crash.
<matge> Looks like Page { anchors.fill: parent { Button { text: "test } ListView { model: contactsModel
<matge>                 delegate: ListItem.Subtitled {
<greyback> jo-erlend: then we can ignore for now :)
<jo-erlend> I'll need to import Ubuntu.component 0.1?
<matge> }}
<greyback> jo-erlend: indeed you will
<matge> Let me do a pastebin
<greyback> matge: we changed recently how the page header is attached to the mainview. I think funky stuff is done, where MainView looks for a child which is Flickable/ListView and somehow attaches to that. I suspect it's to blame..
<jo-erlend> greyback, it doesn't crash. But I see no sign of any components. That's what I experienced before as well. If you download the Currency Converter, I think you might be able to experience it if you're upgraded.
<greyback> jo-erlend: you don't see text inside a white rectangle? (bah I see an empty header there too, bug)
<jo-erlend> greyback, no while rectangle. Only a grey window with a separator and then centered text.
<greyback> jo-erlend: actually, that's is indeed what I see. MainView attaches a background texture and a Header automatically
<jo-erlend> the bug might not be any kind of a big deal in and of itself, but as a first impression, it kinda is.
<greyback> jo-erlend: Yep, it's not good to see. We need to fix the Calculator example asap
<greyback> jo-erlend: thank you for bringing it up
<jo-erlend> I have no idea what needs to be fixed, but something does.
<greyback> sorry for the trouble
<greyback> matge: I've to go afk for about 30 mins. I'll be back later
<jo-erlend> you know... It's not me I'm worried about. I'm dedicated. It's mostly the publicity that worries me.
<matge> greyback: Here's an minimal example: http://pastebin.com/tutbcxyL
<matge> greyback: see you later
<jo-erlend> give a journalist step-by-step instructions, and he might just try them. And they don't work. What does he do? He writes about it.
<greyback> jo-erlend: true. I can't deny that, only hope that he asks us what's wrong, and see how quickly we fix it :)
 * greyback bbiab
<jo-erlend> greyback, yes, but you know that's not the case. They want anything to fail as long as it generates clicks. :)
<hempe_> @grayback thats with the ppa it worked
<hempe_> that should have been thanks not thats ^^
<krabador> ok people, i'm trying with real pleasure, and weekly, ubuntu touch for samsung i9100. it's only on external community the possibility to use calls/sms/3g and sim cards with pin?
<JamesMR> Hullo, I've been googling for a while and finding nothing. I'm trying to get started with the sdk, but qtcreator isn't picking up on qt5, is there any way to change this?
<mhall119> JamesMR: did you install QtCreator for the SDK PPA (or Ubuntu Raring) or from upstream?
<JamesMR> mhall119: I installed from the SDK PPA, I think
<JamesMR> I followed the words of wisdom here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<mhall119> do you get the Ubuntu logo below the QtCreator logo on the left-side panel?
<JamesMR> mhall119: I do indeed
<mhall119> huh
<mhall119> are you writing Qt/C++ code or QML?
<JamesMR> QML
<mhall119> and it's not recognizing QtQuick 2.0?
<JamesMR> correct
<mhall119> do you have the ubuntu-sdk package installed?
<mor> hi
<JamesMR> mhall119: I do, yup
<mhall119> then I have no idea why it's not picking it up....
<Guest89204> nothing, and you
<Guest89204> ?
<mhall119> JamesMR: what's in your $PATH ?
<ajalkane> JamesMR: what does "qmake -query" and "which qmake" tell you?
<Guest89204> How do I install ubuntu on a tablet than the nexus?
<JamesMR> mhall119: bash: /opt/qt5/bin:/home/james/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:
<mhall119> JamesMR: ah, remove /opt/qt5/bin
<ajalkane> I meant "qmake -version" instead of which
<mhall119> that should fix it
<Guest89204> hi all
<Guest89204> How do I install ubuntu on a tablet than the nexus?
<dank101> explain
<dank101> i do not understand your question
<dank101> do you mean other than?
<dank101> what tablet?
<JamesMR> qmake -version
<JamesMR> oops
<JamesMR> wrong terminal
<mhall119> Guest89204: you can find the work being done on different devices and links to instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<JamesMR> mhall119: removing made no different =(
<mhall119> JamesMR: did you close and re-open QtCreator?
<JamesMR> mhall119: yup
<JamesMR> mhall119: logged out and back in again too
<mhall119> hmmm...
<dank101> did you reformat
<dank101> oh wait
<mhall119> wrong OS
<mhall119> :)
<dank101> wrong OS
<JamesMR> xD
<JamesMR> yeah, I forgot to mention, I'm running Microsoft Ubuntu 95
<mhall119> still better than Vista
<dank101> did you purge QtCreator
<dank101> then reinstall
<dank101> it helped with all my issues
<mhall119> ^^ that might be necessary, yeah
<mhall119> old versions of qt5 packages and qtcreator installed to /opt/qt5, but starting with the qt5-proper PPA they were properly installed into /usr/
<JamesMR> aah right
<dank101> im going to do that now too
<JamesMR> nope, still tries to use qt4 >.>
<dank101> Use Qt quick
<Guest89204> thanks a lot mhall119
<dank101> Use Qt quick 2
<dank101> then try again
<JamesMR> how/what is that?
<mhall119> QtQuick is what QML uses
<dank101> it's in the Project selection menu
<mhall119> the top of your .qml files should have: import QtQuick 2.0
<dank101> Yeah
<JamesMR> oh, yeah
<mhall119> so that you get the QtQuick2/Qt5 components
<JamesMR> they have that written
<awe> sergiusens, ping
<dank101> purge all Qt4 stuff
<dank101> all i can think of
<mhall119> popey: kenvandine: can we get the qml-friends packages in the coreapps daily PPA?
<kenvandine> the can get copied
<mhall119> from where?
<JamesMR> dank101: how'd I go about that?
<kenvandine> or make the PPA depend on the super-friends
<JamesMR> sorry 'bout all this mess of mine >.>
<dank101> remove everything that you installed relating to Qt4
<popey> kenvandine: mhall119 also can we get it built for raring?
<insink71> is there a way to change out default keyboard?  typing with it is.. painful at best.
<kenvandine> popey, it's all in raring already
<JamesMR> dank101: I have no idea what I have installed relating to it
<kenvandine> popey, so no need
<popey> kenvandine: hmm, i tried the other day and had no package for qml2-friends
<popey> I will try again, did it land recentlY/
<popey> ?
<dank101> JamesMR: GIYF
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<JamesMR> dank101: only when one knows what to google
<kenvandine> qml2-friends was what it was named months ago :)
<kenvandine> before we decided on the naming scheme to use
<dank101> Qt4 related ubuntu packages
<popey> kenvandine: will try again, ta
<sergiusens> awe: pong
<awe> what exactly did we change in resolvconf?
<awe> ( i.e. why are we carrying a patch?  PolKit? )
<sergiusens> awe: the link creation
<awe> can you be more specific?
<sergiusens> awe: ln -sf /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf in debian/resolvconf.upstart
 * awe looks
<insink71> so.. anyone know the ubuntu touch keyboard package name perchance?  its begging some attention.
<sergiusens> awe: felt redundant to say the resolv.con link creation in resolv-conf :-P
<awe> insink71, I think it's nemo-keyboard
<awe> anyone else ^^?
<insink71> thanks awe
<dank101> everyone
<dank101> lets do multi-person coding
<dank101> using google docs
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Cx49w8ucTVX5d0wPz01fv-3S01iZ5htYA2V2uUazcec/edit?usp=sharing
<dank101> if you need a IDE use https://neutron-drive.appspot.com
<dank101> woops
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5BIHhwzM7wWUVZ6c0gxa2xlRXc/edit?usp=sharing
<sergiusens> insink71: the source package maliit-framework and maliit-plugins
<greyback> matge: hey, in that example code, the Button is under the header. But your example is showing strange things are happening - for instance notice the ListView has lots of extra space at the top - that should not be.
<awe> sergiusens, did you see:         # Fix resolv.conf manually due to capetown/manhattan IBS bug
<awe> have we investigated fixing it in the IBS build?
<awe> ( if possible? )
<sergiusens> awe: not yet... although it seems live build was updated in offspring while I was out
<matge> greyback: under the header? I thought parent references the page content (which is the area below the header). Where should I anchor the button's top to make it visible?
<sergiusens> insink71: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=maliit&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<awe> sergiusens, what's nemo-keyboard then?
<jhodapp> hey robru
<insink71> thanks sergiusens
<awe> sergiusens, rE: resolv.conf... I just think it warrants some investigation before merging with the raring version.  Getting rid of the modified packages is a good thing
<tedg> Where is ubuntu-platform-api in Launchpad?
<jhodapp> tedg, lp:platform-api
<tedg> Ah, cool, thanks jhodapp
<awe> I can just blindly happrove, but it make more sense to try and get rid of this first if possible
<sergiusens> tedg: lp:platform-api
<greyback> matge: it appears the header draws itself on top (MainView is the source of the header). Flickables & ListViews are cleverly adjusted to compensate (you can see it's happening), but anything else doesn't appear to work well.
<sergiusens> awe: well this won't get into distro... but I can check
<greyback> matge: I don't see any obvious anchor point. I need to see how this stuff is working underneath
<matge> greyback: So any idea how to get the expected behavior?
<greyback> matge: not yet, sorry. I'm looking, will let you know when I've something
<matge> greyback: thanks a lot!
<dank101> MULTI CODING TIME
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5BIHhwzM7wWUVZ6c0gxa2xlRXc/edit
<dank101> use the web IDE neutron-drive.appspot.com
<awe> sergiusens, ack
<awe> sergiusens, if it's not possible, let me know and I'll happrove, but fixing IBS would be preferrable
<sergiusens> awe: well I'm not sure it can be done before Wednesday, but I'll see ;-)
<awe> sergiusens, is that our deadline?
<greyback> matge: so not a very nice solution to the button position: to the Button add "topMargin: root.header.height + units.gu(2)"
<dank101> anyone?
<awe> sergiusens, also couldn't this be done by the code that unpacks the filesystem?
<awe> sergiusens, the more I think about it, it's wrong to continue to carry this patch
<sergiusens> awe: well I don't recall the reasoning for this, but I do recall you or me proposing to fix in live build
<awe> we fixed in resolv.conf because we were sprinting towards CES
<awe> hack, cough, hack
<sergiusens> awe: I'm not sure I recall us fixing trying to fix though, I'll take a look... but I feel like I am always sprinting :-P
<awe> well this is an occasion to slow down momentarily
<awe> ;D
<greyback> matge: so this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5647679/
<matge> greyback: thanks, this seems to work!
<matge> greyback: should I fill a bug for that big space above the ListView?
<greyback> matge: do please
<greyback> matge: yours is a valid use-case, and right now we're not supporting it very well
<JamesMR> qt4 purged, now trying to run a project, doesn't work; qtcreator options says there's no qmlviewer installed, google has returned nothing of use =/
<ajalkane> qmlviewer is qt4 stuff. Use qmlscene for qt5
<dank101> yeah
<hempe_> I'g getting a strang error:  6 Type HeaderDelegate unavailable file:///usr/share/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/HeaderDelegate.qml:105 Header is not a type
<hempe_> And my applications don't work any longer
<hempe_> anyone here??
<dank101> anyone here?
<dank101> with BIG S3 knowledge?
<RobbyF_> I'm here, but not much
<RobbyF_> I sell them every day, but not sure that counts
<dank101> orum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206532
<dank101> Help me there?
<dank101> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206532
<dank101> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206532
<RobbyF> hmm
<RobbyF> I can't help with that
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-26
<paco_> hi everyone!
<RobbyF> hi
<paco_> i was looking for some info on ubuntu-phone, but couldnt find much on google...
<paco_> does anybody knows when a second release of the image is going to be published?
<paco_> something a bit more 'functional' than the preview from last month
<rickspencer3> paco_, there are daily images
<paco_> i see
<paco_> are they ready to replace android yet?
<rickspencer3> paco_, that's a tall order
<rickspencer3> I would say "not yet"
<paco_> i have a galaxy nexus but don't have a spare phone
<paco_> haha
<paco_> i know it's still early
<rickspencer3> but, it's functional
<rickspencer3> I use it on my Nexus 7 to browse the web a bit
<paco_> but i mean if it's usable with contacts, sms and wifi
<rickspencer3> facebook, twitter, etc...
<rickspencer3> paco_, wifi works
<rickspencer3> I don't have a phone, so I can't say how complete the experience is
<RobbyF> I've use my old galaxy nexus, it's not ready for daily use
<paco_> tbh i was a bit disapointed when i first installed it on my phone
<rickspencer3> paco_, here are the install instructions
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<RobbyF> does appear to be more stable and less glitchy
<paco_> thanks for the link rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> you can use the -l switch to install the daily
<paco_> that's just the bit i was missing :) the -l
<paco_> i was wondering because not long ago I read an article saying the image could be ready 'within two weeks'
<paco_> after some discussion on using some cyanogen code
<RobbyF> They still don't have complete core-apps
<paco_> i'm really looking forward to installing ubuntu on the phone again!
<paco_> (once it can be a replacement for android!)
<paco_> ok guys, it's flashing time!!!
<paco_> thanks for the info
<RobbyF> enjoy
<mhall119> anybody know of a way to change the ProgressBar image source?
<dank101> Mwa, ha, ha... Humans and there desires! I'm free at last! I bring you destruction... I bring you terror.. I am Czar... Prepare yourselves!
<mhall119> ok
<SpacedOut> How long does it take to do a factory reset on the Nexus 10, 32GB?  I just unlocked the Nexus 10, and it is giving me the colorful X boot logo, it has been sitting here for 20 some minutes.
<mhall119> didn't take that long on my N7
<mhall119> maybe 10 minutes
<SpacedOut> It would be nice to have some kind of a progress indicator.  I tried powering it off/back on once already.
<SpacedOut> mhall119: Apparently a bootloop is common on unlocking and requires going into the boot menu again to wipe the data partition manually to clear.  Thanks for the info.
<hopkinskong> ogra_: New logcat has been compiled, pushing
<Mirv> jppiiroi1en: dpkg -l *qt5* for starters but it doesn't list everything. better option just apt-get dist-upgrade. but I haven't seen that exact error message.
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  This is the best channel to ask about the SDK.
<histo> Is there a gesture to close a window?
<histo> Also if I install regular ubuntu desktop on a tablet will I have the ability to use gestures assuming the touch screen is detected properly by X
<dholbach> good morning
<AsGreyWolf> hello i have gt-s5570 and there aren't official cyanogen10 for my phone. are you going to port ubuntu for my phone?
<thore_> hi all
<thore_> is it possible to install ubuntu touch from clockworkmod recovery?
<tvoss> ogra_, can you help thore_?
<ogra_> thore_, just install your device specific image first, then the phablet zipfile
<ogra_> thore_, and make sure /data and /system are mounted when flashing
<thore_> ogra_: I don't use Ubuntu on my pc (I use ArchLinux) and phablet package is not available
<ogra_> well, you need adb
<ogra_> so make sure thats installed
<ogra_> (and probably file a bug in arch so someone packages phablet-tools)
<thore_> mmm.. I'm looking for an alternative way to install it.. something like a nandroid backup, there isn't?
<ogra_> i gave you instaructions above ...
<ogra_> -a
<Anidel> hi to everyone
<dun1982> thore_: good luck with Arch :)
<thore_> ogra_: ok, thank you
<thore_> dun1982: thx ;)
<h01ger> hi. i've successfully flashed my nexus 4, booted, it displays the time (which is updated) and "14 tweets received" but it doesnt accept any input
<ogra_> not even the default gestures ?
<ogra_> (swiping from either side)
<h01ger> those work
<h01ger> but i cannot enable wireless. oh. guestures do work. thanks
<h01ger> nice
<thore_> Ok, I've installed android-sdk, and phablet package, when I try to do: "phablet-flash -b -l" I get: Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com
<thore_> Jenkins data format has changed, incompatible
<agcalamitaITA> Update your phablet-tools :)
<thore_> is not so easy :D
<thore_> ok.. I'll try
<agcalamitaITA> sudo apt-get install phabet-tools
<thore_> agcalamitaITA: I don't use ubuntu
<diego_> hi guys. Is there any way to install ubuntu touch on my nexus4 without leaving android? I do not want to wipe my device. I would like to have it in a dual boot
<thore_> I've downloaded it from: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/phablet-tools/download-only , these aren't the last one?
<thore_> diego_: no
<agcalamitaITA> thore_: What OS are you using...?
<thore_> agcalamitaITA: ArchLinux
<agcalamitaITA> Not 100% familiar with that distro... no apt-get?
<thore_> No, it uses another package manager, named "pacman"
<thore_> and there isn't an official repository with phablet-tools
<ogra_> there is, see the installl wikipage
<thore_> ogra_: that repository is for apt
<ogra_> deb packages use source tarballs ...
<ogra_> and the upstream source is at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk
<popey> thore_: you dont want that
<popey> thore_: as ogra_ says you want the upstream branch, not my one
<ogra_> or the tarball from the ppa
<ogra_> (or just run ubuntu in a VM that understands USB )
<h01ger> how do i quit this events > albums > photos application/view/whatever?
<ogra_> swipe from the bottom until  the looking glass shows up under your finger
<ogra_> then press the X on the bottom left
<h01ger> thx. sigh, i tried this... (but only once and then everything else...)
<thore_> ogra_: thank you
<h01ger> is there a user guide somewhere?
<agcalamitaITA> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<h01ger> i dont see a user guide there
<h01ger> as in, how to use+modify the ui
<ogra_> look at the release notes
<ogra_> there are some hints
<h01ger> i did, thats why i'm asking. so the answer to my question is "no".
<ogra_> yes :)
<ogra_> there is no UI tutorial (and i doubt there will be, but i guess we'll have some kind of first start tutorial app like android at some point)
<h01ger> ogra_, thats all fine and dandy, but i did ask about the present
<ogra_> given its a developer preview i think for now you just need to find your way around by asking other devs :)
<h01ger> ok
<h01ger> thats totally fine for me
<ogra_> :)
<h01ger> so how do i change the location for the weather app? vi $somefile? :)
<h01ger> how do i remove apps from favorites? dpkg -r ?
<ogra_> you can change the timezone from cmdline
<ogra_> the weather app is still a fake i think ... its just a pic
 * h01ger just dpkg --reconfigure tzdata :-)
<h01ger> ah
<ogra_> there is a weather app in the default apps ppa but i dont think its ready yet
<h01ger> how can i remove (all) fake apps? ;)
<ogra_> by hacking the code ...
 * ogra_ doesnt know exactly which file 
<ogra_> "fake app" essentially just means a png :)
<h01ger> i know
<h01ger> but thanks :)
<ogra_> and a hardcoded .desktop entry in the ui code
<h01ger> ic
<h01ger> the release notes mention a notepad app but i dont see it
<agcalamitaITA> h01ger: I think it's called 'Notes' :)
<agcalamitaITA> It's definately there
<h01ger> agcalamitaITA, i definitly dont see it in the "Apps" thingy
<agcalamitaITA> What device?
<h01ger> nexus 4
<agcalamitaITA> Hmmm... should be under the apps lens
 * agcalamitaITA powers on his Nexus 4
<h01ger> its not
<h01ger> understalled, below the ebay icon, there is an "empty icon", whcih leads to the Video lens
<agcalamitaITA> h01ger: You're right! It's disappeared on mine too!
<agcalamitaITA> h01ger: 2 secs...
<krs360> hi guys. I was wondering if much had changed since the original launch of touch? Does it still contain the pre-loaded contacts, etc and is terminal included yet?
<agcalamitaITA> krs360: A few things have been updated/changed. It's still not usable as a daily phone. The terminal is still in development
<krs360> ah ok cool. :) wanted to revisit it but it's my main phone so kinda makes it a bit silly to do so! thank you for the reply.
<agcalamitaITA> krs360: Yep! Check back in October :)
<h01ger> "october" could maybe have been mentioned in these alpha-releasenotes ;)
<agcalamitaITA> It's mentioned somewhere
<cmcc> Hello. I just flashed ubuntu touch on a Samsung Galaxy Nexus (maguro) and it just turned off. Every time I try to turn it on, it displays "Google" then promptly turns off. Any hints ?
<cmcc> I tried `adb logcat' but nothing comes up and the device simply dies
<pmcgowan> cmcc: it sounds like the shell is not coming up, what version to you flash
<pmcgowan> hmm adb logcat should have worked
<cmcc> I flashed the current version
<cmcc> I mean I just ran `phablet-flash -l` and it seemed to fetch the latest build
<mkozjak> hi
<mkozjak> is galaxy nexus still without a data (internet) support?
<Mirv> a public outcry - does anyone have something to oppose copying of Qt 5.0.1 to qt5-proper PPA? I've written about it a couple of times, and it seems most parties have checked that things continue to build after the switch
<pmcgowan> cmcc: can you get a shell with adb? frankly not sure why it failed to load, that image was used by several folks yesterday
<pmcgowan> mkozjak: no data yet
<cmcc> @pmcgowan No. I simply push the power button and after a few seconds it powers off.
<pmcgowan> cmcc: is it possible its very low on battery?
<cmcc> @pmcgowan I can enter the bootloader or recovery mode if needed (I am using clockworkmod)
<cmcc> @pmcgowan Not likely, the battery was full when I started things and right now, with the phone powered down I can see it is almost fully charged
<pmcgowan> cmcc: when some other devs come online I will ask them to help, I am not as familiar with the android tools
<cmcc> @pmcgowan Thanks a bunch. Let me know if there is anything I can try in the meantime
<sergiusens> cmcc: boot the phone and provide the output of adb logcat
<sergiusens> cmcc: same for adb shell cat /cache/recovery/last_log
<cmcc> @sergiusens Like I said before. If I power the phone up it displays "Google" for a few seconds and then shuts down. Nothing comes up on logcat
<sergiusens> cmcc: oh... can you enter the bootloader? And what device is this? What was your upgrade path?
<cmcc> sergiusens: It's a Samsung Galaxy Nexus, I9250
<sergiusens> cmcc: that's a maguro, right?
<cmcc> sergiusens: I flashed cyanogen mod 10.0 and then ran the phabflash tool
<cmcc> sergiusens: Correct, it's a maguro.
<cmcc> sergiusens: I can enter the bootloader. Now what ?
<sergiusens> cmcc: try and go into recovery and adb sideload the 2 zips... if that doesn't work, download the system and boot img and install directly (what would be downloaded with phablet-flash -b -l)
<cmcc> sergiusens: Pardon my ignorance, what do you mean by "adb sideload" the zips ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you have any idea why our porting guide doesnt mention openjdk6 anywhere ? afaik we need it to sign the zips
<sergiusens> ogra_: was it never there or was it removed?
<ogra_> i dont think it was ever there
<ogra_> i just noticed it while trying to implement it in the live builder ... where we use a virgin debootstrapped chroot to build
<sergiusens> cmcc: try following the sideload part of the instructions from here: http://sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html
<cmcc> sergiusens: Hey, thanks. I'll try that straight away.
<cmcc> sergiusens: It says "error: closed"
<cmcc> sergiusens: I must be having the wrong recovery image ?
<sergiusens> cmcc: then follow the instructions on the blog fully
<sergiusens> cmcc: but change grouper to maguro
<cmcc> sergiusens: Okay, will do that in a bit and let you know
<bfiller> gusch: ping
<gusch> bfiller: pong
<bfiller> gusch: you aware of the issue in the gallery with the header? if you open a photo from event view the header stays displayed
<bfiller> gusch: in fact the navigation is broken completely. can't switch views once i open a photo
<gusch> bfiller: I made a release yesterday, that fixes it
<bfiller> gusch: ok, will update. last night's build failed so not seeing it.
<pmcgowan> bfiller: as soon as the osk MR lands we need to spin a build
<bfiller> pmcgowan: why do we need to wait on that?
<pmcgowan> bfiller: sergiusens mentioned that there was a framework update without plugin ro soemthing like that
<bfiller> pmcgowan: previous version seems to work fine so don't think that's a blocker.
<pmcgowan> bfiller: ok he was concerned that the keyboard would not come up
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I thought that too but it does come up
<pmcgowan> ah ok
<pmcgowan> so whenever you think then lets kickoff a build
<bfiller> pmcgowan: problem last night was ibs build failed - looks like a ibs hiccup. sergiusens needs to just remake the image with the -0 ibs biuld that worked
<pmcgowan> bfiller: ok
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I just approved the MR for maliit-plugins so once that finishes we'll respin
<pmcgowan> great
<tsdgeos> ricmm: any idea why test-gtest-xless: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.18/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.  may be happening in the arm CI builders on running unity tests? They work fine here in the phone
<tsdgeos> ricmm: maybe the ubuntu_application_api needs "a device" and the arm CI builders are "just" regular Ubuntu machines?
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en, hey, fyi, mterry helped me fix my issue last night
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1159967https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1159967
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1159967 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "when including Audio in a project, results in the error: Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match." [Undecided,Invalid]
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3: ok kewl
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en, of course, now I have a different issue, I can't make particles work because of weird stuff
<rickspencer3> but I'll work on that later ;)
<jppiiroi1en> ^^
<mhall119> popey: the nemo plugin build failed for Quantal
<mhall119> which means I can't test the ubuntu-filemanager-app on my N7 :(
<kaleo_> loicm: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/icon/+merge/155505
<mhall119> does anybody know how I can get an installed app to appear on the Launcher or in the Dash?
<ajalkane> mhall119: I'd guess by creating a .desktop file for it. /usr/share/applications/
<pmcgowan> mhall119: I believe that is still hardcoded unless recently fixed
<popey> yeah, it is
<popey> mhall119: fginther ^^ could you look at nemo pls?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: hardcoded in C/C++ or in a config file?
<pmcgowan> mhall119: not sure if its qml or c++
<mterry> sergiusens, what's the story with jenkins-ci testing unity/phablet merges against raring?  Aren't those guaranteed to fail?
<pmcgowan> Saviq or greyback would know
<Saviq> mhall119, be with you in 5
<mhall119> thanks Saviq
<greyback> mhall119: right now the applications being listed in the dash & launcher are hardcoded in
<greyback> mhall119: obviously it's something we need to fix, Saviq might have a better idea on the timeline
<pmcgowan> greyback: hardcoded in....
<pmcgowan> where?
<greyback> pmcgowan: mhall119: first need to add to Applications/applications.js. The launcher list is in Launcher/Launcher.qml. Dash lists in Dash/Apps/*Model.qml
<greyback> mhall119: it's it's not obvious what to add, please ping me
<pmcgowan> obviously need this fix asap
<greyback> yeah. The SDK definitely needs it too
<mhall119> greyback: SDK needs what?
<greyback> mhall119: someone cannot create an application package, install it on their phone, and have their application icon appear on the Dash/launcher
<mhall119> right, but that's a limitation of the Touch Dash/Launcher, not the SDK they wrote the app with, isn't it?
<fginther> popey, mhall119. nemo appears to have finished building for armhf and i386.  I fixed the ppa dependency issue earlier today and it looks like it just finished building those two
<sergiusens> mterry: what do you mean guaranteed to fail?
<mterry> sergiusens, I didn't think our phablet stack in raring was ready yet
<mhall119> fginther: ah, yes, looks good to go now, thanks
<sergiusens> mterry: it's not, but it's almost there, just missing a couple of packages
<mterry> sergiusens, hence my phrase "guaranteed to fail"  :)
<sergiusens> mterry: ETA is tonight for an initial live build :-)
<mterry> sergiusens, I guess I don't understand why the jenkins switch wasn't pulled tomorrow then.  I don't like blocking merges
<sergiusens> mterry: what's failing?
<sergiusens> mterry: no merge should be blocked
<mterry> sergiusens, when the ci job fails on raring, it marks the merge as failing, so it doesn't get autolanded, eh?
<sergiusens> mterry: yes, but what job is failing?
<mterry> sergiusens, for example https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<mterry> sergiusens, but I'm not sure why you need an example, since you know raring will fail, and all merges get ci runs.  So all merges should fail
<sergiusens> mterry: no merge should fail...
<mterry> sergiusens, well, OK.  Good to hear that this is a bug, rather than intended behavior
<mterry> sergiusens, so what's up with that merge above?  (and all merges since the switch was pulled)
<sergiusens> mterry: maliit-plugins?
<sergiusens> mterry: dpkg-source: info: use the '3.0 (quilt)' format to have separate and documented changes to upstream files, see dpkg-source(1)
<sergiusens> mterry: we switched to bzr bd -S a while back and the formatting in this package wasn't ok
<mterry> sergiusens, that's not the message that stopped the build.
<mterry> sergiusens, I think it was stopped for...  "no known conversion for argument 1 from 'unity::dash::Lenses' to 'const Ptr& {aka const std::shared_ptr<unity::dash::Lenses>&}'"
<mterry> sergiusens, but actually, I had expected the failure to be because some packages weren't available
<sergiusens> mterry: oh, unity....
<mterry> sergiusens, well, I'm just using the example of the merge I linked above
<sergiusens> mterry: well unity's primary task should be making it work on raring
<sergiusens> mterry: or splitting it up
<sergiusens> mterry: Saviq was working on it
<Saviq> sergiusens, mterry, we should be merging the fix soon
<mterry> sergiusens, you mean the unity team's primary task?  Is that a mandate by their manager?
<mterry> sergiusens, (I mean, I know they need it eventually; I just don't like blocking progress for a few days to force them to do it.)
<gusch> boiko nerochiaro oSoMoN renato_ anyone up for a (longer) review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-photos-view-toolbar/+merge/155510
<sergiusens> mterry: well it's in a blueprint
<oSoMoN> gusch: diff > 1000 lines. does not compute.
<oSoMoN> gusch: more seriously, I can put it in my to-do list, but I won’t get to it today
<this1guy> if my device isn't officially supported by cyanogenmod then is this line seem right     <project path="device/htc/msm8660-common" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8660-common" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />  (i looked at my device cm.dependencies it only had 1)
<this1guy> ***thats the line i put in manifest.xml and when i did repo sync it couldn't find it i guess
<gusch> oSoMoN: I think it's only "new line" at the end that is missin
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx for doing it
<mterry> sergiusens, just because it's a work item does not mean it should stop the line until we fix it.  I'm just complaining the way it was done (switch was flipped before we were ready is all)
<sergiusens> mterry: who determined "we were ready"
<sergiusens> mterry: I mean 'who determines'?
<mterry> sergiusens, if unity can build in raring, I'd guess
<nerochiaro> gusch: can't take that one today i'm afraid
<gusch> nerochiaro: that's ok
<sergiusens> mterry: well, Saviq said he was working on it, so I don't understand the point
<sergiusens> mterry: are you working on unity and is something blocked there?
<mhall119> yay! I've got a file manager on my N7
<sergiusens> mterry: and if by ready, I did tell all the teams
<Saviq> sergiusens, mterry, here I agree, we were kind of surprised by the fact that suddenly we can't merge anything
<sergiusens> Saviq: well I did give you a heads up
<Saviq> sergiusens, must not have been explicit enough
<Saviq> sergiusens, didn't stick, I'm afraid
<mhall119> now I just need a terminal app
<sergiusens> Saviq: I'll rollback, but today, unity and notify-osd are the only ones preventing a raring build
<Saviq> sergiusens, no no, no rolling back
<Saviq> sergiusens, we're almost there
<Saviq> sergiusens, I think we just simply didn't know what that meant
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok, sorry for the confusion then
<this1guy> help please    when I do  cd device/htc/shooteru i get bash: cd: device/htc/shooteru: No such file or directory and yes i have adb and all that stuff. i ran adb devices and it shows my device. im on the step where you have to pull files from phone
<sergiusens> this1guy: did you add those repos to the manifest?
<this1guy> yea i added it awhile ago and did the repo sync it went thriugh this time i believe.
<this1guy> From git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8660-common  * [new branch]      cm-10.1    -> github/cm-10.1 Fetching projects: 100% (137/137), done.   Syncing work tree: 100% (136/136), done.
<this1guy> thats what i got
<this1guy> <sergiusens>  From git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8660-common  * [new branch]      cm-10.1    -> github/cm-10.1 Fetching projects: 100% (137/137), done.   Syncing work tree: 100% (136/136), done.
<sergiusens> this1guy: so if the path in the project node in the manifest is device/htc/shooteru you shouldn't have a problem
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/increaseScrollingVelocity/+merge/155304 approved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sorry it took so long
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<this1guy> <sergiusens> So i can just skip over the step where you have to pull device files from the phone while running cm10.1?
<sergiusens> this1guy: I mean, you shouldn't have a problem changing into that directory
<boiko> gusch: I can take it, if nobody else did already
<gusch> boiko: oSoMoN could do it tomorrow - if cou can do it today, that would be cool
<this1guy> sergiusens: well it keeps saying no such file or directory when I do cd device/htc/shooteru (I'm trying to pull proprietary stuff). I see it say you can alternatively extract them from a zip. I have a zip of the rom i'm running now. I should just be able to unzip it them move the stuff to where it needs to go right? (sorry if i confused you I just started this kind of stuff)
<labsin> Is it possible to use OpenGL ES apps compiled with Qt on Ubuntu Touch?
<boiko> gusch: I can do it today
<gusch> boiko: cool! thx - oSoMoN so no need for you to review
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok
<boiko> gusch: is setting the title via property binding still a problem in latest headers? I remember seeing it fixed
<gusch> boiko: I tested it - still has issues :(
<boiko> gusch: ok, it was just to confirm
<sergiusens> this1guy: yes, you can copy from the zip if you want
<this1guy> sergiusens: alright I just got done copying them over thanks and btw when copying them over do I just overrwright the etc foler and the other folders thats there or do I have to make a folder inside of vendor and htc/shooteru then place the files there
<sergiusens> this1guy: it's probably not a direct copy
<sergiusens> this1guy: you need to read what the script does and replicate from there
<mhall119> popey: u1db-qt packages are in the PPA now \o/
<popey> huzzah!
<this1guy> sergiusens: oh alright i gottcha.
<Anidel> hi everyone...
<Anidel> I am having issues with QtCreator...having installed ubuntu-sdk on my 64-bits Ubuntu machine, I can't create new Qt Quick UI projects...it doesn't show in the list.
<Anidel> I only see Other Projects / Non-Qt Project / Import Project
<xcvb> Do you also have Qt4 dev installed?
<Anidel> I followed the instructions from the Install page...let's check
<Anidel> Qt4 was missing, I thought it'd install Qt5?
<Anidel> (and qt5 dev is installed btw)
<xcvb> I had the same issue when I had installed the Qt4 before.
<boiko> gusch: I just added a couple comments, but other than that the MR looks good
<Anidel> it doesn't detect any Qt dev at all (Tools->Options->Build&Run->Qt Versions)
<xcvb> Do you have the Ubuntu welcome screen in QtCreator?
<Anidel> yep and it's version 2.7 (i.e. 2.6.xxx)
<Anidel> anyway I manually added it...and now it shows
<gusch> boiko: ok - thx
<Anidel> go figure why it didn't automatically detected it
<Anidel> qmake was in the default path (/usr/bin)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: stupid autopilot question, but how do i assertThat something is greater than something else ?
<xcvb> Is there anything in properties->kits (I don't have a computer with qtcreator at the moment, maybe it's called a little bit different)
<Anidel> xcvb: I checked under Qt Versions and it didn't detect it. I went to Add it and gave it the path to qmake in /usr/bin/ and now it shows.
<Anidel> one other question now is how one can developer HTML5 apps... if I choose the Applications->HTML5 Application it supports Desktop only
<boiko> rsalveti: is call holding supported in the ofono side? I tested here with phonesim and it worked (phone-app putting a call on hold)
<Anidel> xcvb: missing a dev kit now...let's see
<bfiller> boiko: rsalveti on holidays this week, maybe awe knows
<seb128> hey
<seb128> do you guys log your IRC meetings somewhere?
<boiko> bfiller: ah ok, thanks
<seb128> I just learnt there was a meeting on #ubuntu-touch-meeting about the pdf app
<bfiller> boiko: speakerphone would be a good one to get done, looks like it's on the list for this milestone
<xcvb> HTML5 apps are just websites. The last time I tried Ubuntu Phone you had to define the apps inside a .js file. I guess in the future Ubuntu Phone will get the links from the .desktop files from /usr/share/applications
<seb128> but that channel isn't logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<boiko> bfiller: yep, will try to get that today or tomorrow
<bfiller> boiko: cool
<Anidel> xcvb: ok
<xcvb> Anidel: Do you want to write html5-apps, or also qml-apps? The Ubuntu SDK is only required for the qml ones. In this case you can try "qmlscene qmlfile.qml" in the console to see if it works.
<Anidel> xcvb: pure HTML5 apps
<boiko> awe: hey Tony, do you know if enabling/disabling speaker mode is implemented at the ofono level?
<awe> boiko, I haven't really looked at the ofono audio code too much, but I can check for you
<boiko> awe: that would be nice, thanks
<awe> yes, it's part of the call volume interface
<awe> one sec, I can you point you at the code
<awe> looks like it's controlled via a "Muted" property
<awe> boiko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/ofono/view/head:/src/call-volume.c
<awe> by the way, we need to chat about PIN authentication at some point
<awe> I'm not sure if this is something that should be handled by the connection manager, or by indicator-network/telephony
<awe> the latter will have to handle it for desktop at some point, as that's what happens today with network manager & modem manager
<awe> but I think it probably makes sense for the connection manager to always handle when using ofono
<boiko> awe: I think it is not limited to pin auth only, there is more stuff to manage on pin, right?
<awe> boiko, I have an "Investigate SIM auth UI" as a work item in my telephony blueprint
<awe> can I assign to you?
<awe> AFAIK, we have to impement the PIN/PUK
<awe> UI logic
<awe> We also have to implement hooks for the STK
<awe> ( SIM tool kit )
<boiko> awe: yes, I think you can reassign that to me, but actually it would be a good idea to have input from designers about that too
<awe> definitely
<boiko> awe: anyway, it makes more sense for me to handle that than it makes for you, so just go ahead and reassign it :)
<awe> ack
<boiko> awe: I'm checking the file you pointed me to, but it only seems to have methods to adjust the volume, not to switch to use or not the speakerphone
<awe> hmmm, I guess I misread your initial question...
<awe> once sec
<boiko> awe: ok
<boiko> gusch: now that I reviewed your MR, would you by chance have time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/clear_warnings/+merge/155289
<awe> boiko, it doesn't appear to have code to handle speaker mode
<gusch> boiko: sure
<awe> boiko, we'll need to discuss with rsalveti when he's back, as our current voice plugin is hard-code to set the audio out to earpiece for phone calls
<boiko> awe: ok, we postpone that then
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<awe> boiko, we'd need to have some kind of coordination between indicator-sound, and our ofono code too
<boiko> bfiller: in the app and tp-ofono it is implemented up to the point of calling something to actually set the speaker mode
<boiko> awe: yes, makes sense
<awe> cause I imagine there'd be a button in the sound settings to enable the speakerphone, as well as a button in the phone app
<boiko> bfiller: so, we postpone speakerphone setting ^
<awe> so both will have to query current state, save it, then restore properly
<awe> I'll add another work item for ofono
<awe> thanks
<boiko> awe: nice! thanks
<awe> np
<gusch> boiko: commented
<nerochiaro> gusch: renato_: if you're low on bugs, can you have a look at fixing this one in camera-app ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/manhattan/+bug/1130342
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1130342 not found
<boiko> gusch: nice, let me see
<boiko> gusch: so, the if I keep the anchors.fill: parent there, it raises me tons of binding loop errors, not sure what UbuntuShape does internally that triggers this
<gusch> boiko: ok then
<boiko> gusch: I'll reply in the MR to document it
<gusch> boiko: yes, thanks
<boiko> gusch: I replied to the comment, can you check if you agree with that?
<jhodapp> robru, ping
<robru> jhodapp, hey
<jhodapp> robru, did you get that build error figured out?
<gusch> boiko: approved
<robru> jhodapp, no not yet. the package builds on i386 but errors on amd64. I'm not a C guy so I don't know much about that stuff, but didrocks said it was some kind of incorrect cast.
<jhodapp> robru, indeed, what changed to make that start failing though? That's what I'm somewhat confused about...this has been building ok for several months now.
<robru> jhodapp, what changed is that I enabled amd64 builds ;-) previously it was only set to build for arm+i386
<jhodapp> robru: ah ok, it's erroring also because the -Wall flag is set...that must not have been set for the other two archs
<robru> jhodapp, hmmm, not sure how that happened.
<robru> jhodapp, so is the solution to fix the cast, or is the solution to drop -Wall?
<jhodapp> robru, I think I could get rid of the warning (error), let me see if I can prepare an MR
<robru> jhodapp, oh, great, thanks
<jhodapp> robru, fix the cast
<boiko> gusch: thanks!
<jhodapp> robru, the cast is fine, but I could make it so that it doesn't generate a warning through some magic :)
<gusch> boiko: np
<gusch> mzanetti boiko https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-hopefully-stable-photos-tests/+merge/155568
<boiko> gusch: so, in the previous condition it was less or equal 0.2, and now you used greater than, is that correct?
<gusch> boiko: yes - the less was always suspect to me - now there is a visible break (for the timing)
<gusch> boiko: and the way of writing it wouldn't even do that with "=>"
<boiko> mzanetti: is there a condition to check to make sure a button is already visible and ready to be clicked?  I have one last test that is failing due to app startup races
<mzanetti> boiko: the one with dialing the number where the "1" gets lost?
<robru> jhodapp, ok, sounds good. just submit the MP against the branch that I asked you to review, and then I'll merge it into mine for testing. I gotta step out for a bit but I'll be back later to merge that stuff all together. thanks again!
<boiko> mzanetti: yep, exactly this one :)
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<mzanetti> boiko: I've been thinking... maybe you can create a function like "press_number_button(int)" which uses the same pattern as I introduced for the swipe
<boiko> mzanetti: but is there a way to check if the button was actually pressed? (without comparing the text label for the result)
<mzanetti> boiko: hmm... there is a untested feature in autopilot that lets you connect to signals. I haven't ever used it so far and noone knows if it works
<mzanetti> .D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> boiko: so probably you're better off figuring something yourself
<boiko> mzanetti: hehe, ok, I'll check if I can figure out something
<boiko> gusch: got time for one more MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/fix_displaying_sent_messages/+merge/155348
<Beremus> Hi, I need help. I installed Ubuntu for tablet on my Nexus 7. Now, I didn't used the tablet over a week or 2 and the battery drained out. Now I can't boot the device... How could I fix this?
<Beremus> Hi, I need help. I installed Ubuntu for tablet on my Nexus 7. Now, I didn't used the tablet over a week or 2 and the battery drained out. Now I can't boot the device... How could I fix this?
<pmcgowan> Beremus: the 7 is notorious for low battery behavior
<pmcgowan> Beremus: it may take some time to get a minimal charge
<Beremus> Ok, I'll let it plugged for at least.... 3 hours, then it should boot?
<pmcgowan> yes, it can literally take 30 mins or more
<pmcgowan> depending on the charger
<Beremus> ok, because the only thing the tablet is doing is booting, but with a black screen with sometimes, snow.
<boiko> awe: do you know if call holding is implemented at the ofono level? I tried phone-app + ofono-phonesim and it worked
<boiko> bfiller: I moved the speakerphone item to the next milestone as this is not supported in the ofono level yet
<awe> boiko, I don't know for sure... lemme take a look
<awe> boiko, not implemented
<awe> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/ofono/view/head:/include/voicecall.h
<awe> ^^ is the ofono plugin API for voice
<boiko> awe: for instance, I call org.ofono.VoiceCallManager.SwapCalls
<awe> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/ofono/view/head:/drivers/rilmodem/voicecall.c
<awe> ^^ is the rilmodem implementation
<awe> so what you do, is look at the ofono_voicecall_driver struct in the plugin code and see what functions have been implemented
<awe> very few at this point...
<awe> dial, answer, hangup_all, and send_dtmf
<boiko> awe: is that in your (or in rsalveti's ) blueprint items already?
 * awe checks the ofono/telephony blueprint for work items
<gusch> boiko: still need someone for reviewing?
<boiko> gusch: yep, if possible
<gusch> boiko: ok - looking at it
<boiko> gusch: nice! thanks
<awe> boiko, I added a work items for call holding & multi-call support
<awe> not assigned to anyone right now.  We probably need to plan a hangout to discuss the telephony blueprint
<awe> I'll try and schedule something for next week
<awe> it's getting there, but still has some holes...
<gusch> boiko: Using qrand() in a unit test? Why not a fixed number?
<boiko> gusch: well, doesn't really matter for that case actually, I will replace by a fixed number :)
<gusch> boiko: approved
<boiko> gusch: thanks!
<bfiller> boiko: thought rsalveti said speakerphone was already in there
<boiko> bfiller: we have to wait for him anyways
<boiko> bfiller: and for call holding, the phone-app and telepathy-ofono sides are implemented, it just needs implementation in ofono, I'll my the work item for phone-app as DONE
<bfiller> boiko: ok
<awe> bfiller, the speakerphone stuff looks hard-coded to always use ear-pieces for phone calls
<awe> we'll need to coordinate with the indicator guys too, as indicator sound may have a speaker button that'd need to keep in sync with the phone-apps view of the world
<awe> bfiller, I will schedule a hangout for next week to discuss telephony work items
<awe> there's a lot to do, and it'd be nice to have some eyeballs on the blueprint/work items
<awe> I've added a bunch of stuff today thanks to boiko
<bfiller> awe: ok thanks
<awe> hey lool, can you approve my telephony blueprint?
<awe> also, would like to schedule a hangout next week to review work items, make sure folks are in sync as well...
<Beremus> I let charge my nexus 7 for about and hour and half, still not boot..... I think it might be bricked or somethimg.
<Tassadar> unless it is showing _something_ when you press power button, it is not charging
<The_Matrix> I need help with ubuntu touch on a nexus 7
<The_Matrix> I am unable to connect to my network. When I want to type my password, the keyboard does not show up.
<The_Matrix> This is in the network indicator.
<Tassadar> you should be able to get keyboard by using one of the icons in status area, the one which looks like 4 squares
<Tassadar> it should have "Show keyboard" option or something like that
<Tassadar> oh, wait
<The_Matrix> What is the status area? Is it the indicator area
<Tassadar> bad channel
<Tassadar> sorry :/
<Tassadar> thought this is #ubuntu-arm, and this is touch, so I dont know, for me, tapping to the textarea worked fine
<The_Matrix> I hate to say it, but I can across a bug. I have rebooted the device. I guess I will try again.
<The_Matrix> came
<boiko> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telepathy-ofono/fix_python_errors/+merge/155615
<boiko> sergiusens: basically fixing the issues reported by pyflakes and pep8 (with the exception for long lines, those I didn't fix, if I get the time I'll fix in a separate MR)
<boiko> bfiller: can you please review this release MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/release_0.59.3/+merge/155619
<The_Matrix> Got the keyboard. yay.
<The_Matrix> Tassadar: Thank you for your help. :)
<Tassadar> well I didn't do anything, but okay)
<The_Matrix> well, at least you tried.
<sergiusens> boiko: looking
<bfiller> boiko: approved
<sergiusens> boiko: added comment
<boiko> sergiusens: hmm, I didn't get those when running it here, interesting. ok, I'll take care of those tomorrow
<boiko> bfiller: thanks
<boiko> sergiusens: thanks for looking into it
<sergiusens> boiko: well they might only show up in pep8 1.3.3
<sergiusens> boiko: one question before you leave, which ones are the branches for telepathy-logger, telepathy-python and telepathy-logger-qt
<sergiusens> boiko: seems we have a package/branch name missmatch :-/ I'm just noticing it's the reason I was always confused :-)
<The_Matrix> Anyone know what display server the Ubuntu Touch Daily images runs? Is it MIR?
<uto_> hi there
<uto_> who has build a functionnal rom please?
<uto_> with a new device
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-27
<lool> awe: url?
<awe> lool, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-telephony-stack
<dank101> worst
<dank101> birthday
<dank101> ever
<RobbyF> dank101, Happy Birthday my friend
<dank101> thanks
<RobbyF> bad day?
<dank101> what wasn't bad
<dank101> my brother can't get a TRAIN home till the 11th
<dank101> life decided to be a B*tch
<dank101> etc etc etc
<RobbyF> gotcha
<notahipnerd> hello
<notahipnerd> any stable download servers for lg betas
<vimal2012> Hi
<Mirv> Qt 5.0.1 now available to all PPA users as well, similar to Ubuntu 13.04 development version users
<dholbach> good morning
<mlankhorst> Did anyone try to add a contact? I can't seem to find the way to continue after I filled in the details
<mlankhorst> oh nm, you have to hide the onscreen keyboard first, then bring out the menu from below
<dank101> http://i.imgur.com/gz4N8yg.jpg
<mlankhorst> \o/
<victorp> ogra_, ping
<P3T3> Hi folks, I am not able to boot current build on ac100. Stil finishing in black screen
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<oSoMoN> can someone with a Nexus 7 confirm bug #1160630 ?
<ubot5> bug 1160630 in touch-preview-images "impossible to enter url into web browser on Nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160630
<rossgb> I don't seem to have the problem described in bug #1160630 on my Nexus 7.
<ubot5> bug 1160630 in touch-preview-images "impossible to enter url into web browser on Nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160630
<bl4de> hi! :)
<bl4de> anyone can tell me about the progress of ubuntu touch on nexus 7?
<bl4de> Is there any changelog? :)
<victorp> seb128, do you or some in your team have a nexus 10 that you are flashing regularly?
<seb128> victorp, no, I don't know of anyone in our team who has one, we have nexus7 devices and some got a nexus4
<victorp> seb128, oh ok. I will put it on the shopping list :)
<sergiusens> bl4de: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog
<seb128> victorp, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> victorp, hey
<ogra_> tvoss, pong
<bl4de> sergiusens, thanks!!! :)
<ogra_> seb128, do you know when we added the gvfs mtp backends ? that causes massive havoc when flashing
<seb128> ogra_, jan 18
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/1.15.2-0ubuntu1
 * ogra_ wonders about a way to fix that ... you can flash at all while gvfs mtp stuff is running and your desktop gets filled with popups like crazy
<ogra_> weird, i only see it since a few days
<ogra_> seb128, any idea what we could do about that ?
<seb128> what's the issue exactly?
<seb128> gvfs detecting the device and automounting it as a mtp mount?
<ogra_> mtp reconnects all the time if phablet-flash tries to flash the device
<ogra_> that breaks both in the end
<seb128> does that make the device to be removed and redetected by the kernel/udev?
<ogra_> seemingly ... i have to test if that happens actually on such a low level ...
<seb128> I don't see a reason for gvfs to do stuff if it doesn't see a new device
<ogra_> in recovery mode the device shows up with a different ID, so we can catch that and avoid mtp ... but for flashing it needs to be in "normal" mode
<ogra_> and phablet-flash then puts it in adb root mode .... which apparently causes mtp to reconnect
<ogra_> which in turn kills pahblet-flash ...
<seb128> not sure what changed
<ogra_> so you end with an endless loop of these two userspace tools trying to claim the device
<seb128> we had the mtp mounts happening for quite some time
<seb128> it never broke the install afaik
<seb128> I guess we would need to add some inhibitor to gvfs
<ogra_> probably a udev change .... it surely didnt happen to me between jan 18 and ... say a week or two ago
<seb128> and have the script use those
<ogra_> but it seems to make flashing impossible
<ogra_> (and mark seems to have been hit by it this week)
<dholbach> for me flashing works just fine
<ogra_> dholbach, raring userspace on your PC ?
<dholbach> yes
<ogra_> funny
<seb128> ogra_, can you open a bug on launchpad on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+filebug about the "would be nice to have a way to inhibit mtp mounts"
<ogra_> i get these popups all over my screen as soon as i connect my phone
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> I usually get one popup when I plug the device
<dholbach> me too
<seb128> but then things are just fine
<ogra_> as soon as i run adb shell i get a new one
<ogra_> same for adb root
<ogra_> seb128, i think it is the fact that the adb server on the desktop claims the device (and auto-respawns as soon as you run adb root)
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I'm not sure what to say/do there
<ogra_> seb128, bug 1160847 (i subscribed sabdfl, since he is hit by it too)
<ubot5> bug 1160847 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "please add an option to inhibit gvfs mtp mounts " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160847
<seb128> ogra_, we have a similar issue with rhythmbox/gvfs
<ogra_> seb128, i'll try to collect some info now
<seb128> they both conflict
<seb128> because they both try to access the device, but libmtp doesn't handle that fine
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> there is no "easy solution" though
<ogra_> as i said, for recovery and bootloader mode we can catch it on the udev level
<seb128> I guess we could
<ogra_> i guess for the adb case we should make gvfs not spawn if it detects adb-server in the processlist of the user or some such
<ogra_> no, we cant ... there is no way to distinguish it on the udev level for mtp vs adb ...
<ogra_> so we need to do it one layer up i fear
 * ogra_ gets his raring machine and the phone 
<mightypixel> Hi!
<mightypixel> Anyone tested ubuntu mobile on galaxy S?
<mightypixel> any info on galaxysmtd project?
<ogra_> seb128, soo ... as long as adb-server runs on my host PC i reliably get a new popup after 60 seconds if the phone runs ubuntu touch
<seb128> ogra_, do you get a new device detected in syslog every minute?
<ogra_> seb128, i think the cause is that the mtp daemon actually expects an mtp response if it detects an usb device with the android tag
<ogra_> nothing in the logs at all
<ogra_> neither xsession-errors, nor dmesg, nor syslog
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> need debugging on the gvfs side I guess
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i dont even need to run adb shell or anything
<ogra_> let me see if it even happens with adb-server off
<ogra_> yup
<seb128> can you browse the device in nautilus?
<ogra_> so i think the reason is simply that gvfs makes assumptions here that an adnroid device definitely is also an mtp device
<seb128> or is the mount failing?
<ogra_> the mount is failing
<seb128> I guess that's the issue
<seb128> it keeps retrying
<ogra_> we dont ship anything mtp related on the ubuntu touch images
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i can trigger a new popup (and a reconnect) when i click the device icon in the launcher
<seb128> hum
 * ogra_ has like 20 popupüs all over his desktop already :)
<seb128> if I connect my nexus7 (which runs raring atm) I don't see anything in the launcher
<seb128> I wonder why it's not doing the same
<ogra_> ubuntu touch or raring desktop ?
<seb128> raring desktop
<seb128> but I would expect that both are similar
<ogra_> yeah, that wont register as android device
<ogra_> ubuntu touch runs an android core
<seb128> oh, right
<ogra_> ubuntu desktop is just ubuntu
<seb128> so it's android core with mounting failing which is the problematic combinaison
<ogra_> your dmesg output wont say "Android device" either i guess
<ogra_> its the fact that we dont ship the mtp stuff but register as android device, yeah
<seb128> I wonder if we should stop pretending being an android device in some way
<seb128> or maybe we should just implement mtp support so mounting works ;-)
<ogra_> my demsg clearly says "Product: Android" and "Manufacturer: Android"
<ogra_> *dmesg
<ogra_> i think that will likely make flashing fail
<ogra_> if we ship mtp stuff ...
<ogra_> though we will have to do it at some point
<ogra_> but during development we cant
<seb128> ogra_, what do you think gvfs should do? never retry if mounting failed?
<seb128> I also wonder what changed if you said it was not doing that some weeks
<seb128> ago
<ogra_> yeah, thats the most intresting bit i think
<seb128> could be a "fix" on the gvfs side that makes it retry if the mount didn't work
<seb128> or maybe the ubuntu touch device advertize itself differently
<seb128> ogra_, want to open another gvfs bug about "shouldn't retry mounting devices that can't be mounted"?
<seb128> ogra_, the upstream gvfsd-mtp author reads launchpad bugs
<seb128> he might have useful comments
<ogra_> ok
<seb128> thanks
<ogra_> i also added some comments to the current bug
<ogra_> rsalveti, see bug 1160847
<ubot5> bug 1160847 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "please add an option to inhibit gvfs mtp mounts " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160847
<ogra_> you probably have some useful input :)
<kaleo_> gusch: in gallery trying to add an album
<kaleo_> gusch: strange thing happens: tapping the "Add" toolbar action opens a mostly empty popup
<ogra_> sergiusens, image build failed again ...
<kaleo_> oSoMoN: on latest touch image launching the browser then tapping on the url bar: the osk goes _over_ the bar
<gusch> kaleo_: that's the album chooser (you need to have an album before)
<gusch> kaleo_: ckpringle I need a proper design for the album chooser
<ckpringle> kaleo_: gusch I haven't seen the latest; we certainly used to have a design for it; the visual design for the popup may have been missing
<oSoMoN> kaleo_: on what device?
<gusch> ckpringle we should look at gallery with oren, now that I work on gallery again
<ckpringle> gusch: gallery is my responsibility, oren was making sure it worked well enough for the demo
<ckpringle> gusch: we should have a catchup yes
<gusch> ckpringle: well, then let's have a chat next week
<ckpringle> gusch: ok
<kaleo_> oSoMoN: nexus 19
<kaleo_> oSoMoN: nexus 10 :)
<kaleo_> gusch: oh right!
<kaleo_> gusch: I had no album so it's confusing
<oSoMoN> kaleo_: I’ll check on mine then, looks similar to bug #1160630, could be due to a regression in the OSK itself
<gusch> kaleo_: at least a bit better than before ;)
<ubot5> bug 1160630 in touch-preview-images "impossible to enter url into web browser on Nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160630
<kaleo_> gusch: yep
<kaleo_> oSoMoN: Saviq has a OSK regression in shell too
<kaleo_> oSoMoN: taling about it on #ubuntu-unity
<Saviq> kaleo_, oSoMoN, yeah
<Saviq> kaleo_, oSoMoN, the OSK doesn't report its size properly\
<Saviq> kaleo_, so you can't see text entry in browser, and the field gets unfocused in shell
<oSoMoN> Saviq: ah, thanks for the confirmation
<Saviq> oSoMoN, tmoenicke is investigating
<sergiusens> ogra_: looking
<sergiusens> ogra_: seems that it never built at offspring, going to go and talk with the pes guys
<ogra_> great, yeah, i only tracked it down to the genreal scp error
<sergiusens> ogra_: well apparently it seems to be disabled... I re-triggered with the 1st one... this will take less than yesterday
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> nobody complained yet it seems :)
 * ogra_ sighs 
<zsombi> renato: ping
<ogra_> why is it so hard to find any documantation about the "server" side of mtp
<renato> zsombi, hi
<zsombi> renato: the next SDK release will bring major changes in theming so we need to work on the slider delegate you have in the mediaplayer
<zsombi> renato: and about the removable list item, have you had the chance to talk about with designers?
<renato> zsombi, I have some changes on slider theme for indicators too
<zsombi> renato ok, then we need to check those too
<renato> zsombi, what do you want from my side?
<zsombi> renato: wherever you use the StyleUtils module, declare properties in their root element with the styled property. For instance where you have StyledUtils.style("thumbSpacing"...), define a property for the root element called as thumbSpacing
<ckpringle> cheers for setting that up guest1_
<ckpringle> * gusch^
<ckpringle> sorry guest1_
<zsombi> renato: the other one: ComponentUtils is deprecated, so remove the occurrence of those, but check whether you have public properties they are referring to. Example: ComponentUtils.style(obj, "whatever", default) should be translated into property <type> whatever: [default-value]
<zsombi> renato from now on styling will assign the values for these automatically
<renato> zsombi, when the sdk will be release?
<zsombi> renato: hopefully tomorrow, depends when the MR will be approved
<renato> zsombi, I will try find some time to do this today
<renato> but I have some bugs I need to fix first
<renato> zsombi, but I hope I can get this in the afternoon
<zsombi> renato: the delegates will work, however the deprecated modules will be removed pretty soon
<janimo> rsalveti, dholbach sergiusens I added a new wikipage, it overlaps with Porting somewhat but useful on its own.
<janimo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<janimo> Porting may be trimmed to not have the whole AOSP env setup included
<dholbach> janimo, well done
<dholbach> maybe we should link it from the header menu too?
<janimo> dholbach, right, I wanted a heads up first though :)
<janimo> and did not know where the menu is kept :)
<dholbach> janimo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Menu - it's included from all the other Porting pages
<janimo> rsalveti, btw sideload did not work for me on grouper or mako, should it work normally? Just connection closed error or something
<janimo> dholbach, thanks, will add
<dholbach> great work!
<ogra_> janimo, btw, the Porting as well as your Building page should mention that you need openjdk6 installed
<ogra_> else it wont be able to sign the zips
<janimo> ogra_, indeed they should if they do not already. We should probably add a section on how to install Sun JDK as that is needed
<ogra_> no
<janimo> that is an annoying part of AOSP build setup
 * sergiusens reads
<ogra_> it isnt
<janimo> ogra_, really? That is what I read on Google's site
<ogra_> you only need openjdk6
<janimo> ogra_, ah maybe only for full Android builds not our simpler one
<sergiusens> janimo: openjdk works fine
<ogra_> it just needs the java binary to run the final signing script
<janimo> sergiusens, ok, that is a relief
<ogra_> it would even be great if we could rework that signing process at some point
<ogra_> i doubt it actually *needs* to be java based
<sergiusens> janimo: ogra_ yeah, I believe you can even build full android but the _quality_ is not guaranteed
<sergiusens> ogra_: most likely doesn't
<ogra_> yeah just a bunch of work ... for the long term plans :)
<hopkinskong> ogra_
<ogra_> janimo, btw... sudo apt-get install livecd-rootfs; export UBNUTU_TOUCH_ANDROID=true BuildLiveCD ...
<hopkinskong> log is changed to alog in the ubuntu's repo
<ogra_> janimo, that will soon do the whole build for you ;)
<hopkinskong> but not the origiaanl
 * ogra_ is just working on it 
<hopkinskong> it said it wants to avoid conflicts with syslogd
<ogra_> planning to land itr before the weekend
<tmoenicke_> sergiusens: ping
<ogra_> oh, SUBARCH=mako is missing above :)
<hopkinskong> but, idk how to change my kernel to use alog instead
 * ogra_ goes back to work on it 
<zsombi> Saviq: ping
<sergiusens> ogra_: is that what will replace jenkins and offspring?
<Saviq> zsombi, hey, otp
<sergiusens> tmoenicke_: pong :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, that is what cdimage will call on the amd64 live builder to trigger a build, yes
<zsombi> Saviq: ok, lemme know when you have time
<ogra_> only for the android side yet a,d you have to call it once per subarch
<ogra_> (and i havent tested it at all yet :) )
<boiko> kaleo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/unity/phablet-fix_phone_icon/+merge/155731
<kaleo_> Saviq: you guys aware that the notepad has an empty entry in the dash (with latest image)?
<kaleo_> boiko: thank
<kaleo_> s
<Saviq> kaleo_, yes, we have a MR
<Saviq> kaleo_, but we've been blocked
<Saviq> kaleo_, should be sorted soon
<kaleo_> Saviq: ok
<kaleo_> zsombi: I added 3 functional regressions in the latest comment
<kaleo_> zsombi: test with a freshly flashed device first so that you see what the normal behaviour should be
<zsombi> kaleo_ ok
<kaleo_> zsombi: https://pastebin.canonical.com/87884/ is a shell script that will help building the toolkit on the device
<kaleo_> zsombi: ./run_on_device -s the first time will install all the deps
<kaleo_> zsombi: ./run_on_device will build on the device
<kaleo_> (run_on_device being the name of the script)
<kaleo_> zsombi: put the script in your ubuntu-ui-toolkit folder in your computer
<kaleo_> zsombi: and run in from there
<zsombi> kaleo_ ok, will do that
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en, good morning
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, good morning
<rickspencer3> I'm having an issue with ParticleSystem, but I suspect it's due to how I've installed and reinstalled the sdk many times
<rickspencer3> good someone please look at bug #1160632 ?
<ubot5> bug 1160632 in touch-preview-images "ParticleSystem does not work with pure QML Project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160632
<pmcgowan> jppiiroi1en: ^^?
<hikiko> hello
<rickspencer3> hi hikiko
<hikiko> could you please tell me where I can find the latest ubuntu image to set up my phone and if there are any instructions?
<hikiko> (i haven't upgrade for ages)
<pmcgowan> hikiko: the topic has info for you
<hikiko> true :) sorry!
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3, pmcgowan: i will look that one asap
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en, thanks
<rickspencer3> jppiiroi1en,  it would be nice to know first off if I am the only one having this problem
<dholbach> rsalveti, sergiusens: I sent a call for updates on the redistributability front to the mailing list - it looks like a few of them are quite sure about this already
<dholbach> rsalveti, sergiusens: do we already know how/when we can get new images created?
<rickspencer3> looks like a lot of food changes in the change log today
 * rickspencer3 reflashes to today's daily
<dholbach> rsalveti, sergiusens: I think  p6800   P760  wingray   were the ones where we had more info about the blob licenses
<dholbach> the others might need a bit more investigation
<olli_> Saviq, kgunn what are the plans to get newly installed apps show up in the launcher? discussing an ETA with pmcgowan atm
<Saviq> olli_, not in the launcher, in the apps lens - daemon tweaks are in review
<Saviq> olli_, shell work is ongoing, ETA next week
<olli_> pmcgowan, ^ that sounds different from what you just said
<pmcgowan> olli_: that sounds good
<pmcgowan> thanks Saviq
<sergiusens> dholbach: well we need to forward to our lawyers first, right?
<jhodapp> robru, ping
<dholbach> sergiusens, really?
<dholbach> I thought we all had some collective experience with licensing already
<sergiusens> dholbach: ok, then let me review it :-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, let's see we get somebody's go-ahead (who has enough authority), where do we go from there?
<dholbach> s/see/say
<ogra_> new image is up on cdimage
<sergiusens> dholbach: well, the android builds are moving to cdimage
<dholbach> sergiusens, you mean the stuff which is up here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/?
<om26er> oSoMoN, hey!
<sergiusens> dholbach: I mean, the location where the build takes place :-)
<sergiusens> dholbach: also read as: I'm losing control ;-)
<ogra_> dholbach, non nexus devices dont have approved licenses at all
<ogra_> we cant just pout that stuff on cdimage
<genii-around> I find "pout" strangely apt.
<dholbach> ogra_, of course we need to look over it carefully - this is what this discussion is about
<ogra_> dholbach, the plan was to import all source changes into our tree, but for building images we would need approval for binary drivers
<dholbach> ogra_, I don't know if you read the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/wingray for example - it looks encouraging
<ogra_> which means 80% of the images wont be buildable
<ogra_> since there simply dont exist licenses for the devices
<dholbach> ogra_, I never said "build all images for all the stuff which is mentioned on the wiki somewhere" :)
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey
<ogra_> dholbach, also note that one build for one device takes 20min ...
<dholbach> yes, you mentioned that the last time
<ogra_> dholbach, we are already over 2h for the nexus buiulds
<om26er> oSoMoN, is the chewie-client working on raring ?
<sergiusens> dholbach: ogra_ if its once a week, we will have that capacity in jenkins at least for a weekly build
<ogra_> sergiusens, dholbach, iirc rsalveti proposed to build the non nexus images  in jenkins
<oSoMoN> om26er: no idea, that’s a question for renato
<ogra_> when we discussed it last time
<dholbach> ogra_, that sounds like a separate problem to me - I'm sure you'd agree that having easily testable images would have lots of benefits for us
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, any notes or email on that?
<ogra_> dholbach, sure, if we can distribute them
<dholbach> if we don't have enough capacities we should talk about that somewhere
<dholbach> ogra_, yes, of course only if we can
<ogra_> sergiusens, nope, was an IRC discussion about adding the xoom
<ogra_> dholbach, well talk to legal :) i'm sure they are thrilled to contact samsung :P
<ogra_> to get licenses for stuff that doesnt even have any licensing (like the mali drivers)
<om26er> renato, ^^
<sergiusens> om26er: it's packaged
<cyphermox> sergiusens: hey
<sergiusens> om26er: working is another thing ;-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: hey
<om26er> sergiusens, yes it is, but is it actually showing some data, to be more specific
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I sent three patches on the ML, I haven't heard back about them. any idea if someone has started a review?
<om26er> sergiusens, i was looking to add autopilot testing to the chewie-client but its pretty empty
<sergiusens> om26er: haven't tried yet, haven't bootstrapped everything for raring yet
<sergiusens> cyphermox: to the ubuntu-phone list?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: and for android/git? I'll take a look
<cyphermox> yes
<sergiusens> cyphermox: found them, I'll review and test and apply or come back to you
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3: i wrote a comment to the bug report, could you try if that example works for you?
<rickspencer3> thanks jppiiroi1en
<jppiiroi1en> rickspencer3: but i did noticed that some highlights were in the qtc
<rickspencer3> I'll try it out soon
<asr33> https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/unity/phablet-fix_phone_icon/+merge/155731
<asr33> sorry
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, so, how do I activate the new keyboard?
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke is it possible to use the alternate plugin yet
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke_ ^^
<tmoenicke_> pmcgowan: i'm working on it
<rickspencer3> is that a "not yet"?
<gusch> renato: added some questions here https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/camera-app/fix-1130342/+merge/155633
<tmoenicke_> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> thanks tmoenicke
<rickspencer3> thanks tmoenicke_
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> thanks both of you
<tmoenicke> both :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan, tmoenicke : blueprint for osk tracking created here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-apps-osk work items will get filled in today
<tmoenicke> ok great
<oSoMoN> bfiller: hey, QtWebKit is only built for quantal in the phablet-team PPA, not for raring, is that known/taken care of?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: we're cutting over to use the 5.0.1 version which should now be in the qt5-proper ppa and built for quantal and raring
<oSoMoN> bfiller: right, thanks
<bfiller> oSoMoN: althought don't see the raring version there (:
<oSoMoN> bfiller: it’s currently building (for armhf): https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+build/4404698
<bfiller> maybe because in the raring archive already, check with Mirv
<bfiller> Mirv: will you copy the raring versions of all qt 5.0.1 into qt5-proper as well as we'll be doing raring builds soon. unless the raring version have already landend in the archive then we don't need them in the ppa.
<zer0pain> Hi all
<zer0pain> can anyone help me with one install
<zer0pain> i want to install ubuntu touch on my HTC HD MINI
<zer0pain> It is possible ?
<ogra_> zer0pain, if it isnt already on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ... you might need to port it yourself (or find someone to do it for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting)
<zer0pain> ok but if i have any problems can you help me a little
<ogra_> me or one of the other 275 people in here :)
<ogra_> thjast what this channel is for ;)
<ogra_> *thats
<ogra_> there is also the mailing list
<zer0pain> ok thanks
<sergiusens> Saviq: I don't recall where unity-lens-mock lives
<sergiusens> Saviq: do you?
<Saviq> sergiusens, branch?
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> sergiusens, it might only live here lp:~saviq/manhattan/unity-lens-mock still
<sergiusens> Saviq: hmmm, and we do need it, right?
<Saviq> sergiusens, we're using it currently
<Saviq> sergiusens, and it will remain so for some time still
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can we set this up lp:~saviq/manhattan/unity-lens-mock in lp:phablet-extras/unity-lens-mock ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: oh wait, I just noticed I can register series there, I'll do it
<sergiusens> Saviq: lp:phablet-extras/unity-lens-mock
<Saviq> sergiusens, cheers
<eskimoe> hello all just wanted to see if anyone knows if there will be a beta release for 13.04 on nexus 7 soon?
<eskimoe> radiotray isnt bad for streaming radio stations
<pmcgowan> eskimoe: yes the port to 13.04 is being done now
<pmcgowan> or rebase
<robru> jhodapp, pong
<jhodapp> robru, so we shouldn't be building cameraplugin-aal for anything other than armhf
<jhodapp> robru: I completely forgot about that...there is no fix for those build issues...it's highly dependent on it being armhf
<ajovanov93> QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://gicon/gtk-go-back
<ajovanov93> anyone know why
<robru> jhodapp, you're sure it has absolutely no application to the desktop?
<ajovanov93> gtk-go-up works well
<jhodapp> robru, positive
<jhodapp> robru: same goes for qtubuntu-media
<robru> jhodapp, alright then, thanks. not even armel? armhf only?
<jhodapp> robru, well both arm types, yes
<robru> jhodapp, alright
<jhodapp> robru, on the desktop, the apps would use the gstreamer equivalent
<robru> jhodapp, hmmmm, ok. is there any way to converge these things? or is this just a hardware-ish thing that's just going to be forever incompatible?
<Deathblad> hello all !
<oakington> Hello all
<oakington> quick question....please don't flame
<oakington> toro supported
<oakington> ?
<ogra_> see ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net,
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sorry, broken paste
<ogra_> oakington, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<oakington> ogra_: Thanks
<jhodapp> robru, sorry, the convergence is through the qtmultimedia api
<robru> jhodapp, ah, ok
<robru> jhodapp, thanks
<jhodapp> robru, but yes, in general each type of plugin is specific to where it gets deployed
<ogra_> jhodapp, note that we will likely usen an x86 android for the emulator (and for entering the ubuntu archive your apps should build on all arches anyway)
<ogra_> *use
<jhodapp> ogra_, the apps definitely build on all arches, but these are more backend plugins
<ogra_> which you want to be able to run on an x86 android emulator or intel android based tablet ....
<jhodapp> ogra_, but if we still want everything to always compile on those 3 mains architectures, then we need to file a bug report because there's some work to be done still...they won't compile successfully today due to OpenGL differences
<ogra_> jhodapp, right, so there should be a bug open for that ...
 * ogra_ finds it funny that he fought for four years to make armhf a first class citizen in ubuntu ... now that it is one it seems like i need to fight for intel to not be fogotten :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, lol
<ogra_> i dont mean you need to make it work, buut such issues need to be noted down in bugs so someone can attack it at some point ...
<jhodapp> ogra_, well it just hasn't been clearly defined is what the problem is...we should work to make what archs should be supported clearly known to all developers participating.
<ogra_> well, x86 and arm ... i think we can ignore PPC for now since its focus is rather on the server ...
<jhodapp> indeed
<jhodapp> ogra_, but I've never heard an official word to support i386, arm(hf/el) and amd64 except through people going back trying to enable all of the packages to work on these
<ogra_> once your package enters the archive it should at least be documented whats missing
<jhodapp> ogra_, and I know I'm not the only one
<ogra_> its a general rule in ubuntu ... packages in the archive should build on all available arches ... if they dont, thats a bug and should be fixed
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah, I'm new to working on Ubuntu in general :)
<ogra_> yup, i understand :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, but it's a valid point still, and we should make sure everyone understands this
<ogra_> right ...
<ogra_> as for the GL differences, i guess there is a mesa package you could depend on to at least get it to build
<jhodapp> ogra_, probably
<ogra_> it wont perform great indeed ... but you should get the needed headers and apis
<ogra_> (thats how most of the hardcoded  x86 OpenGL stuff is built on armhf)
<jhodapp> ogra_, ok, good to know
<streulma> I love my Android!
<streulma> will Ubuntu run on my s3?
<streulma> where can I get a version
<ogra_> streulma, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<streulma> yeah no s3 :(
<ogra_> i see two on progress there
<mhall119> popey: initial docs for u1db-qt are available at http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/u1db-qt/u1db-qt-cheatsheet.html
<mhall119> popey: there's a new bzr revision of the package branch, but it's not in the PPA yet
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ping
<pmcgowan> hi mhall119
<mhall119> hi pmcgowan, I'm setting up milestones for the coreapps development, and I was wondering if you had some scheduled for the phablet that we could sync up with
<mhall119> right now all I have is our alpha-1 target on May 16th, and a general series goal of 13.10
<dmj_nova> Does anyone know how to play video using QT5 and QML?
<pmcgowan> mhall119: we are going to have monthly targets, so would be good to do the same
<pmcgowan> 13-05, 13-06 etc
<dmj_nova> There seem to be issues with video decoding with QtMultimedia and QtWebkit on raring
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ok, but not other major milestones?
<mhall119> dmj_nova: video decoding, or flash?
<dmj_nova> webm and h264 videos
<dmj_nova> could be others as well, but that's what I've tested
<mhall119> jhodapp: ^^ is this something in your area of expertise?
<pmcgowan> mhall119: not that I know of, like what?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: alphas/betas that kind of thing
<mhall119> pmcgowan: or any event targets where we want some specific functionality to show off
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, mhall119: what kind of issues are you seeing?
<pmcgowan> mhall119: not at this point
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ok, I'll setup monthly milestones then, thanks
<pmcgowan> mhall119: do you want to target ubuntu milestones? I am not sure whats appropriate
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I'm not either, we can always re-arrange later if we need to
<dmj_nova> If I create a Video widget using QML, it gives a codec not found error (video plays fine in both VLC and Totem), and if I play the same in QtWebkit Widget as a <video> tag, it plays as a blank white box with audio but no video
<dmj_nova> jhodapp:
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, first I'd figure out which qtmultimedia plugin it's trying to use...should be gstreamer
<sergiusens> awe: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/mountall/+merge/155843
<awe> k
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: How does one figure this out?
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, then if you can prove it's gstreamer, trying running your app with "GST_DEBUG=3 ./my_app" and see what you get
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, well it could hurt to try the GST_DEBUG route first...if you get any gstreamer debug output then you know for sure
<dmj_nova> would qmlscene be doing anything odd here?
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, couldn't, err
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, not sure, I don't have any experience with qmlscene
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, try creating a MediaPlayer widget as another test
<dmj_nova> paste.ubuntu.com/5653285/
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, how'd you run your app?
<dmj_nova> qtcreator
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, try the full MediaPlayer widget approach
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: I'll try that and see what happens
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: I get audio, but no video
<dmj_nova> just a black region
<jhodapp> now run from the command line with GST_DEBUG=3
<mhall119> popey: blueprints have all been moved and re-targeted
<popey> mhall119: nice one!
<mhall119> popey: I've also setup monthly milestones from month-0 (April) to month-6 (October)
<mhall119> so alpha-1 has become coreapps-13.10-month-1
<mhall119> now we just need cjohnston to set us up on status.u.c
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: okay, so I'm definitely getting output from gstreamer here
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, then my guess is you don't have the right gstreamer plugins
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: huh
<dmj_nova> It's strange since both said media plays in totem
<popey> mhall119: great, thank you!
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, make sure it's not trying to use gstreamer1.0 vs 0.10 (or vice versa)
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, and if you can, paste the entire output with GST_DEBUG to pastebin for me to see
<dmj_nova> oh...it's using 0.10
<dmj_nova> paste.ubuntu.com/5653325
<awe> sergiusens, did you already overwrite lp:phablet-extras/mountall?
<awe> I just pulled it, and it looks like the raring tip
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, yeah it looks like it's having trouble demultiplexing the qt container for some reason
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, also look at line 341
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, that's the issue
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, you are missing the h264 decoder element
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: Ah, yeah now I see the problem
<dmj_nova> qt5 and qtwebkit are both stuck on gstreamer 0.10
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, yes
<dmj_nova> which is weird and kinda backwards, since everyone else has moved on
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, I'm not sure if the qgstreamer qtmultimedia plugin supports gstreamer1.0 or not, haven't tried it yet
<dmj_nova> Hopefully that gets fixed soonish
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, well it may work, it might just be using your gstreamer0.10 installation by default
<sergiusens> awe: yes
<sergiusens> awe: old one is in lp:phablet-extras/mountall-quantal
<awe> so where's the quantal branch?
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: Not even sure I *had* a 0.10 installation until this point given I'm on raring
<awe> ah, I tried lp:~phablet-team/phablet-extras/mountall-quantal
<awe> oops, I used -raring
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, yeah, both are able to be installed in parallel on raring
<awe> no wonder it didn't work.  duh
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, try a test then, purge the gstreamer0.10 packages
<sergiusens> awe: scared me for a bit :-p
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: True, was just saying I think all the default apps that depend on gstreamer use 1.0 now
 * sergiusens just checked http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/mountall-quantal/files
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, you'll know quickly if it can use gstreamer1.0 then :)
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, I'm not even sure that's true yet
<mterry> seb128, you available for NEW reviews today/tomorrow?
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: hmm google search reveals that gstreamer 1.0 port isn't ready yet.
<seb128> mterry, yes
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, got a link to that, I'm also curious about that state given some of the research I'm in the middle of
<awe> sergiusens, mountall happroved
<mterry> seb128, OK, I have a couple deps of the touch stack I may push in.  (qtpim and some qt-telepathy stuff)  We have a standing FFe for such things, so should just need FFe
<seb128> "just need NEW" you mean?
<mterry> seb128, heh, yes
<mterry> seb128, getting near EOD for me apparently
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106669
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 106669 in WebKit Qt "[Qt] Switch to GStreamer 1.0" [Normal,New]
<seb128> mterry, hum, it's near EOD for you and I'm still around, I should maybe call it a day :p
<seb128> mterry, joke aside just upload, I will do a NEW round tomorrow morning
 * ogra_ laughs
<mterry> seb128, k  :)
<seb128> ogra_, nothing like the good old times
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
<sergiusens> awe: thanks
<ogra_> when we were young and beautiful
<jhodapp> dmj_nova, that's for qtwebkit...that's not qgstreamer
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: ah right
<seb128> lol
<dmj_nova> I was trying both ways last night
<jhodapp> ok
<slangasek> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> slangasek: hi
<dmj_nova> jhodapp: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695934
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695934 in qt-gstreamer "Split QtGLib and QtGStreamer" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<slangasek> mzanetti: hello!  mterry suggested you might be able to help us get a merge review on https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/platform-api/inline-packaging/+merge/153874 from the phablet-team
<slangasek> mzanetti: there was a lot of discussion on the merge between didrocks and rsalveti, but IIRC rsalveti is on vacation and didrocks isn't part of the phablet team, so neither helps us actually get it merged at present :)
<mterry> mzanetti, I think the questions about architecture have been resolved and/or can be dealt with separately from that branch
<jhodapp> thanks dmj_nova
<mzanetti> hmm... jhodapp, who would be best for a review for platform-api?
<mzanetti> slangasek: mterry: I have never touched that package before... so I'm probably not the right one either.
<mterry> mzanetti, doh, sorry, thought you had
<mzanetti> mterry: no problem... I'm just thinking who could... sergiusens should know
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm checking your greeter MP right now
<mterry> sergiusens, ^ could you review the platform-api branch
<jhodapp> mzanetti, for an MR?
<mzanetti> jhodapp: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/platform-api/inline-packaging/+merge/153874
<sergiusens> mterry: yes
<sergiusens> mterry: how urgent?
<jhodapp> mzanetti, since it's packaging stuff, I'd run it past sergiusens
<mterry> sergiusens, this week?
<sergiusens> mterry: good, I'll do it later tonight or tomorrow in the morning
<mterry> sergiusens, awesome, thanks!
<mterry> slangasek, ^
<Guest93567> how to install ubuntu touch on galaxy nexus without active internet connection?
<sergiusens> Guest93567: download full contents into a directory, then use the -p option in phablet-flash
<slangasek> sergiusens: you rock
<Guest93567> sergiusens: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/  from here? any specific folder name or something like that?
<sergiusens> Guest93567: no specific folder... so if you want that one use that one, if you want the latest, grab http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ ... you probably do want this one
<sergiusens> Guest93567: or you can deploy manually if you want
<sergiusens> slangasek: not sure about that, but thanks :-)
<Guest93567> sergiusens: thanks a lot. The only internet connection I have is from tethering my Galaxy Nexus. Was in a fix how to use phablet-tools
<Guest93567> :-)
<RobbyF> yeah, raring just around the corner.
<achiang> sergiusens: ping, about?
<awe> achiang, haven't seem him in awhile...
<achiang> awe: cool, thanks. low prio thing. wondering if he would object to me twiddling about in phablet-flash some more and changing the subprocess.check_open() calls to subprocess.Popen() instead ;)
<awe> achiang, k, sounds like fun
<achiang> the sarcasm is palpable ;)
<sergiusens> awe: will check when I get back
<sergiusens> achiang: sure, what's your timeframe?
<achiang> sergiusens: no rush, i'm still experimenting anyway. sorry for the noise. :)
<sergiusens> achiang: np... I'll bbl, but will check on what you do if anything is done today
<achiang> sergiusens: probably not, i'm wrestling with Qt5 today :)
<lessent> hi all..
<RobbyF> Hi.
<lessent> i have a question.. pls help me.. how can i develop ubuntu touch with python or can we write with python for ubuntu touch?
<RobbyF> I personally know nothing about that.
<RobbyF> someone here will know the answer. I assume you've visited the porting site? in topic
<netcurli> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235369/can-i-develop-ubuntu-for-phones-apps-in-python
<lessent> thanx..
<netcurli> so: theoretically yes
<netcurli> if you have qt5 bindings for python
<lessent> how do i do it?
<lessent> qt5 doesnt work stabily..
<bef0rd> qt5 is stable, and all ubuntu phone stuff is qt5
<lessent> it doesnt work when i update qt5
<lessent> so i removed qt5 and install again..
<lessent> no more update..
<lessent> so how can i get PyQT or PySide
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-28
<mbender71> i hear crickets chirping...
<frankencode> lessent: afaik there are no python bindings, and btw. qt5 feels very stable
<frankencode> hey, anyone started already building easter eggs?
<frankencode> or april jokes
<lessent> thanx..
<krabador> hey ubuntu-touch devs, what do you think abount the possibility of zsync daily images?
<ogra_> sadly you cant zsync zipped files
<ogra_> i mean, you can ... but it wont gain you anything over a fill download
<ogra_> *full
<krabador> oh, yes... i don't know how zsync works...
<ogra_> has nothing to do with zsync, rsync has the same issue (or any sunying mechanism) ... its due to the nature of file compression
<ogra_> *syncing
<krabador> ogra_, some zsync tool like would be great to gain time
<ogra_> the only compression tool that produces syncable files  is gzip to my knowledge ... and only due to a hack
<ogra_> sadly we cant use gzip since android expects zips
<ogra_> (someone could port the rsync hack from gzip to zip indeed ... )
<krabador> then only source sync ... :)
<onborad> hello?
<onborad> How can I install tablet with X86 platform
<holstein> !tablet | onborad pretty sure its ARM, as-is
<ubot5> onborad pretty sure its ARM, as-is: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<onborad> ubot5: oh I see, I want to know release 13.04 version support multitouch ?
<ubot5> onborad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> !13.04 | onborad
<ubot5> onborad: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> maybe you just want to install normal ubuntu or ligher on your tablet
<onborad> yes holstein
<onborad> holstein: I want  to about tec  multitouch ,is unity feature?
<onborad> 12.10 is well?
<holstein> onborad: i would just load it up live
<lilstevie> unity supports multitouch
<lilstevie> but there are a lot of programs that don't
<onborad> lilstevie, I don't know you means ,a lot of programs don't support multitouch ?
<DragunKorr> anybody on?
<dank101> me
<dank101> watching doctor who
<matge> hey
<dank101> wassup?
<matge> :-)
<dank101> can't wait for the 30th
<matge> whats then?
<TRiAGE> is there a build of touch that runs as a virtual machine? i.e. on vmware/kvm etc?
<TRiAGE> would like to install on my ESXi box then access using an iPad over vnc or teamviewer
<matge> TRiAGE: none that I know of
<dank101> TRiAGE, i can probably make a Android 86x port
<dank101> except it may not work
<TRiAGE> dank101: interesting - so ubuntu touch running on top of an android kernel?
<dank101> if the rootfs is based on Ubuntu ARM
<dank101> then were F**ked
<TRiAGE> ahh
<dank101> not just
<dank101> it needs sys components
<TRiAGE> yeah - thinking more about it, i see that it would be driver hell
<dank101> Still
<dank101> i got this
<dank101> maybe
<dank101> ajor issue
<dank101> *Major issue
<dank101> it would only work as a life USB
<dank101> *live
<dank101> and you would need to DD it
<kobioshi> Hey folks. I'm flashing my Nexus 7 with the dev preview, and it seems to be hanging at the Pushing /home/tony/Downloads/phablet-flash/48/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<kobioshi> how long should this process take?
<dank101> 10 secs to 30 mins
<kobioshi> thanks! Android OS is still operational on my tablet so I was concerned that nothing was happening. Any way to know whether there is a problem or if things are working normally?
<dank101> nope
<dank101> infact thats good
<dank101> join the doc
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Eb_7CJaYJe4UMDCrOz_BQQyRg2Loe9d9NzE-S94Cc7E/edit?usp=sharing
<dank101> hai
<dank101> worlds biggest botnet
<dank101> attacking
<dank101> #WhyIUseLinux
<dholbach> good morning
<SpartanXl> Hi all
<SpartanXl> Has anyone flashed the UoS on N4 ?
<SpartanXl> i was wondering if its possible to install the Ubuntu OS on N4 , using CWM or TWRP ?
<popey> kaleo_: bzoltan seems something has changed in the ui toolkit recently which has broken the facebook app we're developing.. https://code.launchpad.net/~hmiguellima/ubuntu-facebook-app/hlima-initial this branch...
<popey> kaleo_: bzoltan it used a hidden tab so the view either shows the tab where you can see the list of accounts pulled from online-accounts, or your facebook stream.. but something has changed which broke hidden tabs..
<popey> kaleo_: bzoltan should we file a bug in the ui toolkit?
<bzoltan> popey: yes, please
<bzoltan> popey: please assign it to tpeeters
<popey> ok
<gusch> renato: ping
<renato> gusch, hi
<gusch> renato: are you open for a MP (or 2?)
<renato> gusch, sure I can take a look
<renato> I just need to finish one bug fix here  :D
<gusch> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-move-unittests/+merge/155948 and https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/autopilot-tests-refactoring/+merge/155926
<gusch> renato: both "only" refactorings
<renato> gusch, ok
<nik90> popey: the upcoming clock app design meeting..is it in the ubuntu-touch-meeting room or in g+ hangout?
<popey> nik90: hangout
<Robin_Watts> popey: Is the doc viewer meeting this evening in ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<jhodapp> popey, ping
<gusch> renato: thx - I updated and commented
<popey> Robin_Watts: yes
<popey> jhodapp: pong
<jhodapp> popey, did give any more thought on whether you want the YouTube app to call the media player, or for there to be a component that you can embed?
<pmcgowan> ogra_: any idea why the links on cdimage are busted? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/
<pmcgowan> except for current
<popey> jhodapp: ideally both ☺
<jhodapp> popey, ha! :)
<popey> jhodapp: in vertical orientation you'd want the video embedded with ratings / comments below
<popey> in horizontal, it makes more sense to go full screen
<ogra_> pmcgowan, they arent here
<popey> if both can be done via a component, then fine
<popey> but it seemed like the landscape view would be more appropriate to be launched in the external player
<jhodapp> popey, I think we can do both, and actually the component should be close to working today
<popey> oh awesome
<pmcgowan> ogra_: works for you?
<ogra_> yes, as supposed
<popey> if you have anything the youtube guys can play with, do let them know via the mailing list
<pmcgowan> hmm
<jhodapp> popey, if you have a moment, we can hangout or mumble about it if you want
<popey> sure
<ogra_> 26 gets me to the image from 26th ... and for the others its alike
<popey> now?
<pmcgowan> ogra_: sorry my bad, works for me too
<jhodapp> popey, yes
<pmcgowan> stale page
<popey> jhodapp: http://popey.com/hangout
<jhodapp> cool
<ogra_> phew
<h01ger> do i really need an launchpad account to join the mailinglist? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install (at the very bottom) sounds like i do :(
<gusch> hikiko: what's the status here? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-max-texture-size/+merge/155675
<jcastro_> oSoMoN: would your fix for the checkboxes in the browser be in the current build yet?
<jcastro_> oSoMoN: I don't know what the delay between fix released and in an image is
<hikiko> gusch, sorry I didn't see the highlight
<Mirv> h01ger: I believe so, since that mailing lists is handled by LP infrastructure
<Mirv> LP also gets one eg. the PPA:s to build apps in, so it has probably been thought LP account is useful anyhow
<Mirv> but obviously it's one more account among the interweb's accounts
<hikiko> gusch, works fine on the desktop, I just approved it
<oSoMoN> jcastro_: it should be, let me check
<gusch> hikiko: \o/
<gusch> hikiko: please top approve it as well
<ogra_> jcastro_, check the .manifest file
<hikiko> gusch, done :)
<ogra_> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.manifest
<ogra_> webbrowser-app	0.17
<oSoMoN> jcastro_: confirmed, the fix is in the latest build
<gusch> hikiko: thx
<hikiko> welcome :)
<jcastro_> oSoMoN: thanks!
<oSoMoN> jcastro_: note that because of https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112933, the survey is not usable in the browser yet, but there’s some progress, and yesterday someone on the webkit team picked up the bug, so there’s hope we’ll have a fix soon
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 112933 in WebKit Qt "[Qt] The web process crashes when selecting an option off a dropdown at http://juju.ubuntu.com/survey" [Normal,Assigned]
<jcastro_> oSoMoN: ack, I'll follow along with the bug upstream
<gusch> renato: pushed another update
 * asr33 summation: ubuntu-touch will be amazon's netflix! I just bought this n7 hardware and I'm not going to run android on it... and I'm not going to run ubuntu-netflix either... so another useless bit of hardware for the basement! 
<ogra_> asr33, how do you mean ?
<asr33> it is just going to be an amazon shop front.
<asr33> I understand that financing must be found somewhere
<ogra_> asr33, i dont get you
<ogra_> there is no amazon stuff in ubuntu touch at all
<asr33> this is so fare from Linux it is pointless proceeding any further
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> asr33, are you here for just pointless and unfundes trolling or do you have anything constructive to say
<ogra_> *unfunded
<asr33> anyway I'm chucking my n7 in the rubbish bin
<asr33> with the trash
<Tassadar> ...silly rich people wasting n7s!
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<gusch> renato: can you approve it? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-move-unittests/+merge/155948
<renato> gusch, approved
<gusch> renato: thanks
<rickspencer3> hey, for the ubuntu components, how do I make one of those menu bar things that pop up from the bottom?
<rickspencer3> kaleo_, ?
<QtRoS> Hi guys
<QtRoS> Someone can help me with installing ubuntu-sdk?
<QtRoS> I already used it, but after migrating on Qt 5.0.1 it is disappeared...
<matge> QtRoS: did you do apt-get install ubuntu-sdk?
<QtRoS> matge: says that "ubuntu-sdk is already the newest version."
<QtRoS> But where is it?
<matge> QtRoS: then what do you mean by "disappeared" ?
<QtRoS> Qt creator haven't Ubuntu welcome page
<QtRoS> Now haven't
<matge> btw. dpkg -L ubuntu-sdk shows you where it is
<matge> but ubuntu-sdk is mostly a meta package pulling in many dependencies
<matge> did you do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<QtRoS> yep!
<QtRoS> After dpkg -L ubuntu-sdk I see
<QtRoS> "/.
<QtRoS> /usr
<QtRoS> /usr/share
<QtRoS> /usr/share/doc
<QtRoS> /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-sdk
<QtRoS> /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-sdk/copyright
<QtRoS> /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-sdk/changelog.gz"
<matge> I see that, too
<QtRoS> May be problem in Qt creator? Mb I use incorrect version?
<matge> the ubuntu-sdk-qt-creator integration is a different package. I don't know which, but it's an depedency of ubuntu-sdk
<matge> my qt-creator is 2.6.84
<QtRoS> 2.6.2 ....
<QtRoS> Old ...
<QtRoS> Hmm... Where I should get your version?
<agcalamitaITA>  QtRoS: try running sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<QtRoS> yep, I think ubuntu plugins for 2.7
<QtRoS> "ubuntu-sdk is already the newest version." :(
<agcalamitaITA> remove and re-install?
<QtRoS> Ok, trying ...
<QtRoS> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-sdk?
<QtRoS> how I can remove all dependent packages too?
<QtRoS> Sorry for this questions, I am not strong ubuntu user :(
<moocow1452> Anyone home?
<QtRoS> Guys?
<moocow1452> Hi QtRoS
<agcalamitaITA> QtRoS: Just use sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-sdk -- then re-install
<moocow1452> Hi agcalmitaITA.
<agcalamitaITA> moocow1452: Hello!
<moocow1452> Just you guys?
<QtRoS> seems like ubuntu-sdk is tiny 26 kb package ...
<agcalamitaITA> Us and the other 274...
<agcalamitaITA> QtRoS: Hmmmm...
<moocow1452> QtRoS, could you ppa-purge?
<Mirv> QtRoS: hi! it sounds like you're not having sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa as instructed there: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Mirv> that's why you don't have the new qtcreator nor the ubuntu plugin (nor the newest ubuntu-sdk metapackage version)
<QtRoS> Mirv: I entered full command from "Go mobile" sheet
<QtRoS> I have ...
<QtRoS> How I can remove them and then append again?
<QtRoS> Mb it will help?
<moocow1452> QtRoS, do that again, but break up the commands by the &&, so they don't trample on each other.
<moocow1452> That's weird, did you get my entire message or did it just send the last half or so.
<Mirv> QtRoS: if you first run: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Mirv> QtRoS: I mean: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Mirv> QtRoS: :) 3rd time sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<Mirv> QtRoS: then sudo apt-get update
<Mirv> QtRoS: you should be able to run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mirv> QtRoS: and: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<QtRoS> wait minute - where I can find QtCreator from Ubuntu SDK?
<Mirv> QtRoS: if do the four commands above ^, Qt Creator and the Ubuntu plugin get installed for you
<QtRoS> And how I can launch?
<QtRoS> It?
<Mirv> QtRoS: if you're using normal Ubuntu (Unity desktop), search for "Qt Creator" in Dash
<Mirv> it should probably appear already after writing Qt
<QtRoS> Both "Qt Creators" in dash results are not correct :(
<QtRoS> One from QtSDK, v2.4.1
<Mirv> QtRoS: after the commands mentioned you should have qtcreator 2.7rc
<QtRoS> Another from ... from my own Qt5.0.1, v 2.6
<Mirv> ah, right, QtSDK is something that gets installed in your home directory
<QtRoS> No, they both installed in /home/Qt/
<Mirv> but if you install the system Qt Creator from the SDK PPA:s, it will be at /usr/bin/qtcreator (and 2.7rc)
<QtRoS> Lol, I found it
<QtRoS> Why I can't see him in dash before?
<Mirv> :) good. maybe you just have so many of them..
<QtRoS> Because of my another Qt creator from Qt5.0.1
<Mirv> not sure why Dash wouldn't show three of them
<QtRoS> ?
<moocow1452> Anyway, I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to my Nook Color, because I promised someone on XDA I'd try, but I'm stuck modifying to Repo, as neither the Cyanogen nor the NookieDevs fork of device and kernel want to play nice. Any ideas, or could I do it locally?
<ogra_> sergiusens, looking at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-cdimage-android-builds i assume your open WI is for next month (i'm just moving the open ones to the right spots here)
<Mirv> QtRoS: anyway, as mentioned on the mailing list I'm off now, but glad that you at least found it some way now :)
<QtRoS> But it's version again 2.6.8 :D
<QtRoS> Mirv: big thanks) I can continue development on this version too :)
<Mirv> or not the mailing list but e-mail
<Mirv> you're welcome
<QtRoS> One issue - I can run ubuntu sdk QtCreator only from /usr/bin/, can't lock to launcher :(
<QtRoS> But it is not big deal to correct :)
<moocow1452> Not the right place for porting advice I guess?
<mterry> robru, did I hear you had some question on modernizing packaging for touch apps?  I recently did a couple, may be able to help
<robru> mterry, ehhh? just the ones that didrocks assigned to me in that blueprint. I was pestering jhodapp about some build failures...
<jhodapp> pestering for sure! ;p
<mterry> robru, oh, OK.  well, ask away if you do have problems, as always  :)
<mterry> robru, did the build failures get squared away?
<robru> mterry, unfortunately no... jhodapp says that particular package is arm-only, so I don't think there's much we can do with that.
<robru> mterry, at least, he said it woudl require "a lot of work" to make it build on amd64. lots of arch-specific code in it
<jhodapp> robru, were you able to file a bug against it though?
<mterry> robru, for an app?  I didn't think we had any arm-only apps, just the lower level stuff like qtubuntu
<robru> mterry, yeah, it was a lower level thing. qtubuntu-camera
<robru> jhodapp, no, I didn't file a bug... didn't realize you were expecting me to
<jhodapp> robru, if you wouldn't mind, that should be fixed and I'd greatly appreciate a bug filed against it
<robru> jhodapp, oh, ok.
<jhodapp> robru, thanks much!
<jhodapp> robru, you can assign it to me
<robru> jhodapp, oh, we didn't enable the bug tracker on the individual projects... where should I file this bug to?
<robru> mterry, ^^
<jhodapp> robru, bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images should work
<robru> gusch, ping
<gusch> robru: pong
<robru> gusch, struggling with https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake/packaging/+merge/153652 still... do you have any idea how qmake creates this /usr/tests thing? I can't see how to get it to stop creating that file
<gusch> robru: well the last error seem to be pure jenkins error
<gusch> robru: what happens if we just rebuild it?
<robru> gusch, oh yeah, no, not talking about jenkins error. What I mean is, the solution that I put in was to delete the file from the packaging data, but I'm told that's not acceptable, it needs to be fixed directly in the source.
<robru> so if I delete the 'rm -rf' line that I added to the packaging, it gets all kinds of warnings about nonstandard files ;-)
<robru> gusch, just pretend that https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake/packaging/+merge/153652/comments/335422 is the current error message ;-)
<robru> jhodapp, maybe you know a thing or two about qmake? ^^
<gusch> robru: I can take a look at how to install the tests on a proper place
<gusch> robru: but I need to go in a minute
<gusch> robru: are you around tomorrow?
<robru> gusch, probably not, good friday over here
<jhodapp> robru, I know only a little bit from my trials with it doing the media stuff :)
<gusch> robru: or if you like, you can convert to cmake ;)
<robru> jhodapp, ok, no worries
<jhodapp> robru, convert it to cmake! :)
<robru> gusch, hah, never used either
<gusch> robru: you could try something like "target.path = /usr/share/gallery-app-unittests"
<gusch> robru: and then "INSTALLS += target"
<mhall119> anybody around for the calculator app meeting?
<robru> gusch where would I put that?
<gusch> robru: in the .pro file of every test (or better include from a common .pri file)
<gusch> robru: but for a first test just adding that in every test .pro is ok
<robru> gusch, ok I'll give it a shot
<robru> gusch, I'll probably be around tomorrow "unofficially" ;-)
<robru> gusch, thanks
<gusch> robru: guarante that this works ...
<jhodapp> popey: see my email to the YouTube devs?
<ogra_> awesome !
 * ogra_ just read it
<jhodapp> ogra_, oh thanks
<mhall119> anybody around for the rss reader app meeting?
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Eb_7CJaYJe4UMDCrOz_BQQyRg2Loe9d9NzE-S94Cc7E/edit
<mhall119> anybody from the doc viewer team available for today's meeting?
<dank101> is it po
<dank101> is it possible to use AOSP code to make Ubuntu Touch instead of CM code?
<ChickenCutlass> dank101: yes it is.
<ChickenCutlass> dank101: we used CM since it had more device support than AOSP
<dank101> wait
<dank101> YOUR on the dev team?
<dank101> (assuming)
<ChickenCutlass> dank101: yes I am
<dank101> :D thanks
<dank101> that make eerything better
<dank101> and also
<dank101> must the processer be ARM
<ChickenCutlass> yes
<dank101> darn
<dank101> bye bye 86x idea
<ChickenCutlass> dank101: well you could run in on x86 assuming you had all the binary drivers
<dank101> android 86x?
<ChickenCutlass> right
<dank101> well
<dank101> There we GO
<dank101> now i can get this on VMWare and VirtualBox
<dank101> maybe even
<shaneo1> Oh my what has happened to todays daily
<shaneo1> its broken a lot of the main apps
<dank101> x86  ubuntu touch tablets :DD
<shaneo1> thought id reinstall it to see how far along it had come and how stable it should be now and the GNEX camera app just gives me a white screen
<shaneo1> there is a lot more lag than before as well
<shaneo1> I know its a dev preview still but this is taking a step in the wrong direction
<pmcgowan> shaneo1: hey no one had mentioned problems today, but I have yesterdays image installed
<shaneo1> i guess this is what happens when everyone and there android phones steps in and starts tinkering :(
<shaneo1> should have concentrated on a select phew phones
<shaneo1> few
<pmcgowan> I didnt see anything in today that would do that
<pmcgowan> we do
<pmcgowan> tere are only 4 official references
<shaneo1> well I just installed it twice and its junk
<pmcgowan> on what device?
<shaneo1> G Nexus
<pmcgowan> hmm
<shaneo1> I know
<pmcgowan> let me try it, an updated qt5multimedia went in
<shaneo1> if I try to send an sms the sms window is hidden behind the keyboard
<shaneo1> the camera app is dead
<shaneo1> there is lag on the screen shots in the video play back
<shaneo1> the gallery app images take a very long time to load in
<shaneo1> the phone-app conversation list of contacts is very laggy
<shaneo1> whats going on
<shaneo1> the mwc preview was the best
<shaneo1> lol
<pmcgowan> shaneo1: try the tues build, it was lovely
<shaneo1> it must be the easter bunny :-)
<shaneo1> ok I will check it out
<shaneo1> thanks
<Robin_Watts> [Continuing from #ubuntu-touch-meeting] Good ways to get pdf test files include 1) downloading the 100 most popular PDF files from google. 2) Downloading the Ghent PDF test suite. 3) Taking our free ones.
<Robin_Watts> or, if you have money, you can buy in test files from e.g. Quality Logic
<Robin_Watts> We run the QL test suites internally.
<kaleo_> rickspencer3: sorry about not seeing your ping earlier: use the http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html#tools-prop
<kaleo_> rickspencer3: doc is horrendous in this one so use the same syntax as in the example in http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-page.html
<shaneo1> thanks pmcgowan tues build is ok
<pmcgowan> oh good, sorry about the regression will get folks on it
<shaneo1> when are we likely to see a more active experience I heard there was talk of it just after the mwc
<pmcgowan> looking for something specific? lots is in process
<shaneo1> no worries, I know there was an issue with the daily build server over the last couple of days may have caused and issue
<shaneo1> im keen to see the music app and have a mess around with it
<shaneo1> but I know this is not a core app, but an inhouse canonical r=one
<shaneo1> one *
<pmcgowan> that one probably not anything for another month unfortunately
<shaneo1> no worries, I know its gonna be great with all the hooking up to the U-one store  :-)
<shaneo1> one thing I will say is that Ubuntu on the G Nex has improved the speaker output compaired to android much louder
<novilin> guise
<novilin> ubuntu touch is really great
<novilin> please keep up the good work
<bughead> hi
<novilin> hi bughead
<bughead> i'd like to view the code of ubuntu phone, to learn and contribute
<shaneo1> hello
<bughead> but i'm a newbie and i cant find it :(
<novilin> even I am curious
<novilin> and would like to examine the source if I can
<bughead> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps i thought it must be there
<shaneo1> its on the phone in the Ubuntu folder
<bughead> so i first have to install the preview before i can see the code itself?
<shaneo1> have a read though the wiki
<shaneo1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<novilin> making some changes to the wiki guys
<novilin> basically so that newbies have an easier time installing this
<bughead> just wondering
<bughead> i cant find anything like "phone or sms"-app in core-apps
<bughead> will android apps be used for this or will i not be able to call someone?
<shaneo1> telephone-app
<shaneo1> telephony-app
<shaneo1> but i think its changing to phone-app
<shaneo1> its not a core app, its something that is already in production
<shaneo1> no android apps are used, android apps are written using java, ubuntu apps are written using QML
<rickspencer3> kaleo_, so when I use MainView, I get this weird bar across the top of my app
<rickspencer3> and it's hard to position the conent neatly
<rickspencer3> am I doing something wrong?
<bughead> @shaneo1 kk, thx
<bughead> exit
<bughead> exit
<bughead> exit
<bughead> !exit
<pedrohms> some application interested in beta phase released
<pedrohms> ?
<rickspencer3>  I'd like to take a look at the QML for the web browser app (to see how they do their toolbar)
<rickspencer3> anyone know where the branch lives?
<rickspencer3> nm
<rickspencer3> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/files
<dank101> !totallynotexit
<dank101> !exit
<dank101> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dank101> !help commands
<k1l> dank101: can we help you?
<pa> hello
<pa> i heared of ubuntu for nexus 10
<pa> but there's one thing i dont understand: does it allow to use all the open source software available for ubuntu desktop?
<pa> it shouldnt be such a big secret, is it?
<rickspencer3> hi pa
<rickspencer3> does it, or will it?
<rickspencer3> currently, it's not the case that just any app can run
<k1l> the problem i see (besides that will it run): is it usable with touchscreen. becaus emost desktop apps arent
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-29
<mbender71> is it possible to push applications from Qt Creator to the Ubuntu Touch Device for testing? I'm trying to find information on how to do that, if it's possible that is. Thanks!
<mbender71> nevermind.. found the information in Qt Creator under Devices :-)
<mbender71> the problem now is that i don't see it on the phone... that is until i close an application and then i see it for a brief moment only for the main navigation app loads up
<hopkinskong_> ogra
<hopkinskong_> grga_
<hopkinskong_> ogra_
<hopkinskong_> Got logcat
<hopkinskong_> ogra_: Pastebinn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657145/
<hopkinskong_> ogra_: Trying to run it manually, it says: /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: 53: /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: cannot create /proc/272/oom_adj: Directory nonexistent
<hopkinskong> ogra_ what about now?
<hopkinskong> ogra_ are u still here
<xiambax> Did a port ever get written for the ATT Galaxy S3?
<Casmo> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39156949 That one? :)
<hopkinskong> ogra_?
<pa> ok but so if i cant run the available software for linux, why would i use ubuntu touch on the nexus instead of android?
<xiambax> Yeah that was the right release
<xiambax> Im tempted to sell my S3 and get a nexus
<xiambax> Ive been using my Z10 as my main phone lately now that i got instagram working on it
<xiambax> Could ubuntu get a runtime environment like Blackberry 10 for running native Android apps?
<xiambax> That would be a holy grail for the success of Ubuntu Phone
<hopkinskong> ogra_?
<sidhu> from where i shoud download ubuntu touch
<k1l_> sidhu: doesnt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install list a proper way for you?
<sidhu> no...their is not a single link regarding  this...or it is hidden somewhere else
<sidhu> is there anyone....having info about the download link of ubuntu touch
<k1l_> there is the stuff in the regular cdimage folders, iirc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<vair> hi all!
<Sgarj87> hi
<pa> ah i see
<pa> well i'm sorry, but then this is by far not documented enough
<pa> one might think that ubuntu touch is a fully fledged ubuntu for the nexus 10
<pa> and it turns out it cant run any linux software?? at least write it somewhere that is easy to see
<ogra_> pa, it can run any linux software but does not use Xorg, so any apps using X libraries will not work until you port it
<ogra_> (there are people running apache on ubuntu touch i heard)
<pa> ouch
<pa> will it get X?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it will get Mir
<pa> hm.. dont know it, but is it X compatible?
<ogra_> eventually it will get XMir that will allow you ro run X apps ...
<ogra_> but thats rather for when Mir enters the desktop
<pa> i see.. but what's wrong with X?
<ogra_> bloat
<pa> i mean, maemo runs X without any problem
<pa> and is fast as hell
<pa> in fact faster than android
<ogra_> right, but you cant run it on 50 devices, can you ?
<ogra_> ubuntu touch has been ported to that many in just a few weeks
<pa> right, but i said it meaning that X can go fast
<ogra_> the prob with X is that there are not many arm drivers
<pa> ah right
<ogra_> and it has massive protocol overheard
<ogra_> Mir works directly on the GL libs
<ogra_> no layers inbetween
<pa> well, lets hope this XMir lands on the touch soon then :)
<ogra_> (for more detail there is the #ubuntu-mir channel)
<pa> ah thanks
<ogra_> XMir will land on the desktop first, so that will still take a while
<pa> then it would have been nice to have the option of having X, for now
<pa> i mean
<pa> if one wants, one can get it, slow, but working
<ogra_> that doesnt make much sense ...
<ogra_> since the target of ubuntu touch is to develop a mobile system
<ogra_> (and later a converged device )
<ogra_> desktop apps dont really make any sense in that context
<pa> hm.. but the only edge such system would have is to provide the same software on desktop and mobile
<pa> otherwise there are tons of other mobile systems that dont
<ogra_> thoough if you own a nexus7 tablet, we actually offer a desktop system for it
<pa> you know, iOS, android, bb10, jolla, etc
<pa> oh..
<pa> not for the n10??
<ogra_> nope
<pa> i mean nexus 10
<pa> shit..
<ogra_> no xorg drivers
<pa> will it get one?
<pa> ouch
<ogra_> not unless someone offers licensed mali drivers
<k1l_> pa: i think you should take alook out if there  is a ubuntu-arm port for your device. if you want regular X apps on  your tablet, like on xda-developers
<pa> i can check
<pa> thanks for the tip
<ogra_> the only official arm ports we have are for pandaboard, n7 and (semi officially) the ac100 netbook
<ogra_> at least for the desktop side ... there are some additionally for servers
<pa> but provided that mali drivers will be available, would canonical release also for N10?
<ogra_> probably ... but it is unlikely you will see properly licensed xorg drivers for mali
<pa> i see.. i need to check.. i might have a connection with the mali team :)
<pa> so at least i'll ask
<ogra_> there is the armsoc driver (i'm using it currently on this chromebook with ubuntu)  .... but it requires the GL libs for which there is no license at all
<k1l_> pa: but i have tested a regular linux desktop on an arm tablet. dont overestimate the handling with touch. its really not that easy
<ogra_> so they cant be legally distributed
<k1l_> pa: so a touch-oriented version from ubuntu for phones and tablets makes alot of sense
<ogra_> thanks
<pa> yes i can imagine that it's not easy
<pa> i tried some desktop apps on maemo, it's difficult
<pa> but sometimes it's the only way, if you need that app
<k1l_> pa: dont mix up: you need the app vs you need the task, imho
<pa> yes, well, for example you need to open a .djvu document, and there's nothing that does not need X
<ogra_> write an app ;)
<ogra_> you can use all available backends from the archive ... just needs an UI
<k1l_> i think there is a demand for an ebook and djvu reader app
<pa> besides, one might not want to rewrite the thousands apps already available for linux, right?
<pa> i'm not saying it wouldnt be good to have a touch-friendly version of these apps, but it is a huge work, and so having a X server might be a temporary solution
<ogra_> no. it wont ... it wont blend in with the usability and UI concept
<ogra_> once we have the convergens stuff in place you will be able to connect your phone to a monitor/mouse/kbd and just run these apps though
<pa> i see
<ogra_> running them on the touchscreen will just give you a bad experience
<pa> well, not that unity gives such a great experience, no offense :)
<ogra_> did you try ir on a phone yet ?
<ogra_> (or tablet)
<pa> have you considered something more touch friendly? like the swipe ui in bb10 or maemo or sailfish
<pa> not yet, only on desktop
<ogra_> well ... try out ubuntu touch and then come back :)
<pa> i will as soon as i get the nexus :)
<ogra_> unity on ubuntu touch is quite different to unity on the desktop
<pa> i hope so :)
<k1l_> pa: at least you should try it yourself if you judge about it and compare it to other systems
<pa> k1l_, well i thought it was the same as the desktop one, as canonical always sold it as "the same ui everywhere"
<pa> but if you say it's not, i will check it out, first
<k1l_> pa: no.
<k1l_> the same look doesnt mean the same control. again, dont underestimate to have a touch only device
<ogra_> it is (or eventually will be) the same UI .... but adjusted for the use case
<vila> hi all !
<vila> ogra_: on that topic,
<ogra_> the current touch unity (also called unity next) will enter the desktop during the 13.10  development cycle (which starts in may)
<vila> ogra_: In a hurry the other day wanting to show an up-to-date version of utouch on the nexus7... I found the nexus7-installer and used it. Err, that's not uthouch ;) But nice to look at nevertheless. After an upgrade I lost the ability to use the on-screen keyboard during the install. Which means no way to type a username and as such to finish the install.
<vila> ogra_: Now, it doesn't matter that much. But I can't wind the way to install utouch again as 'adb devices' is always empty no matter what way I reboot the nexus7.
<ogra_> vila, that should be fixed with the most recent image, the installer was using compiz which was constantly crashing and killing the focus of input fields
<ogra_> we switched back to metacity a few days ago
<vila> ogra_: I'm using the most recent image according to nexus7-installer.
<ogra_> let me check when the actual change happened
<ogra_> ubiquity 2.13.18has the change ...
<ogra_> hmm, but the latest image doesnt have that ubiquity version
<ogra_> vila, i guess you found a bug :)
 * ogra_ checks why there is no newer build than from the 15th 
<vila> ogra_: great, I'll report it.
<ogra_> dont bother, i'm looking already ...
<vila> ogra_: Ha, great, let me know the bug # so I can subscribe.
<ogra_> seems there were no image builds since the 15th ... though i should have gotten mails about that, not sure what went wrong
<vila> ogra_: any work around in the mean time to get a tablet usage back welcome ;)
<ogra_> well, the installer works even with compiz if you repeat the install over and over ... it doesnt always crash ...
<vila> ogra_: but that's less important than a proper fix, don't lose time on it and thanks for the hard work !
<vila> ogra_: It's not a crash, I'm still able to navigate back.
<vila> ogra_: there is still no exit though ;)
<ogra_> HA !
<ogra_> vila, its just the /current link thats wrong  ... apparently there were newer builds ...
<ogra_> hmm, but they werent published
<vila> ogra_: so re-trying nexus7-installer right now is enough ?
<ogra_> nope
<vila> ogra_: in a few hours ?
<ogra_> something is wrong with the image publisher ...
<hopkinskong> ogra_, Is there any special in the logcat?
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/ has the right dirs ... but no images were published
<vila> ogra_: ha, tomorrow ? next week ?
<ogra_> hopkinskong, your android build is completely screwed, no idea why but the modules dont match the kernel and the like
<hopkinskong> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657145/
<hopkinskong> just leave the modules
<hopkinskong> i know why./
<ogra_> vila, not sure, everyone is on easter holiday atm
<vila> ogra_: yup, me included ;)
<hopkinskong> Because the name is different, my kernel is dirty now, but my modules don't.
 * ogra_ should be too
<hopkinskong> just leave it, it should run without those modules.
<ogra_> hopkinskong, well, that doesnt look like you did a proper image build
<vila> ogra_: so no pressure really ;)  I can just cancel the demo and wait for the fix.
<ogra_> it wont run that way
<hopkinskong> do u mean i should download another daily image?
<ogra_> vila, well, thanks for the pointer ... given i got no failure mails i didnt keven think abotu checking
<ogra_> hopkinskong, there is no issue with the daily image, your android is completely broken
<ogra_> find out why, make a new image and try again
<hopkinskong> There is no clue in the logcat.
<hopkinskong> Idk which part is broken
<ogra_> everything. it cant execute the libs and it misses the needed modules
<ogra_> i have no idea about your device, you need to find out yourself
<hopkinskong> it can execute the libs? Where do u noticed that? In the logcat?
<hopkinskong> can't*
<ogra_> it definitely is not able to execute stuff from /system
<hopkinskong> How do u know that?
<ogra_> looks like things are differently compiled
<ogra_> and it didnt mount /proc properly either
<hopkinskong> it mounted
<hopkinskong> i have output on "ls -l /proc"
<ogra_> the startup scripts didnt ... your busybox cant be executed ... sorry i really cant help ... do a proper and complete image build, make sure all bits in place come from the same build
<hopkinskong> btw
<ogra_> it looks like you have only rebuilt some bits but not others
<ogra_> and replaced only pieces
<hopkinskong> Is EGL included in the cm10.1?
<hopkinskong> i mean the .zip file
<hopkinskong> Should be "libegl" included?
<ogra_> i fyou properly added it by using the android scripts
<ogra_> like described on the porting page ...
<ogra_> without libEGL/libGLES you will nevefr get the gui to work
<hopkinskong> Because i can't find "libegl" in /system/lib, i need compile it standalone.
<hopkinskong> What i mean is "libhybris"
<hopkinskong> it seems that it won't compile into the .zip
<ogra_> libhybris is the translation layer that makes the ubuntu userspace talk to the underlying android layer
<hopkinskong> How do i know if libhybris is compiled properly?
<ogra_> one part needs to come from the android side, the other half is shipped in the phablet zip file
<ogra_> chekc your build log from the brunch run
<hopkinskong> do you mean: "brunch leo | tee > ~/Desktop/build_log.log"
<hopkinskong> and check build_log?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> or just use the scrollback in your terminal if you ran brunch
<hopkinskong> i found some entry of "hybris"
<hopkinskong> Export includes file:  ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/Android.mk -- /media/ubuntudev/android/out/target/product/leo/obj/EXECUTABLES/ubuntuappmanager_intermediates/export_includes
<hopkinskong> is it compiling properly?
<ogra_> i have no idea
<hopkinskong> target thumb C++: libsf_compat_layer <= ubuntu/hybris/compat/surface_flinger/surface_flinger_compatibility_layer.cpp
 * ogra_ goes to check the issue with the nexus7 desktop images
<hopkinskong> ah, a quick way, what ".so" would be generated if "libhybris" is compiled properly?
<om26er> chewie-client build failing on raring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657856/ help ?
<jhodapp> popey: do you think me email to the YouTube devs was clear enough?
<ogra_> vila, code fixed ... there should be a new build soon
<vila> ogra_: you rock ! I let you know asap (but casus belly with gf to try it now :-})
<ogra_> and there is is :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_: whadya fix?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nexus7 desktop image publication was broken
<pmcgowan> ah
<ogra_> nothing touch related
<ogra_> dont worry :)
<pmcgowan> I think there may have been a regression yesterday but I did not load it yet
<pmcgowan> someone complaned of the camera not working and graphics performance
<ogra_> yeah, its weird that so many ports users seem to have issues recently
<ogra_> yup saw it in the backlog
<pmcgowan> there was a new qtmultimedia
<pmcgowan> I am loading now
<pmcgowan> we may need to revise our sync strategy
<pmcgowan> someone needs to test prior to sync
<ogra_> i thought jenkins did .... or is that just buildability ?
<pmcgowan> I need to check on what tests are run but clearly not enough
<pmcgowan> not at system level
<ogra_> for cdimage there is a concept in place but not finished
<pmcgowan> but until thats improved maybe we make a manual step
<ogra_> right, thats the current plan
<pmcgowan> so we wont sync until someone blesses it?
<ogra_> QA works on automation but they havet it ready yet
<ogra_> we have new subdirs in place on cdimage
<ogra_> there is a /pending dir now ... once QA pulled the trigger the content of it gets moved to /current
<pmcgowan> just got another wrong number ;)
<pmcgowan> sounds good
<ogra_> the infrastructure is largely in place ... but the testing side isnt yet afaik
<ogra_> it should be read once we build raring touch on cdimage though
<ogra_> *ready
<pmcgowan> ok
 * ogra_ goes back into easter vacation ...
<ogra_> (fri and mon are holidays in germany)
<blindman82> hi all
<blindman82> if i use ubuntu touch instead of android on my nexus 4 what am going to lose?
<hopkinskong> datas, apps, etc
<blindman82> so i can non longer use apps like facebook whatsapp and viber?
<bfiller> pmcgowan, jhodapp : verified camera app is busted in latest image, appears to be a dependency issue. looking into it
<pmcgowan> bfiller: thanks, am still downloading
<bfiller> pmcgowan: media player works fine though
<pmcgowan> blindman82: its just for development right now, we are working on those apps
<blindman82> just one last question there is no way to dual boot android and ubuntu on nexus 4 right now?
<pmcgowan> I think thats possible but not sure
<pmcgowan> our images do not support that
<blindman82> thx :)
<namo_> привет, Русские есть ?
<namo_> Hi, would ubuntu touch for samsung p7500
<namo_> ?
<mbender71> Hi, are there any secrets to running a QT Quick 2.0 application on an Ubuntu Touch device through QT Creator (Ctrl+F12)? I see the code being copied to the target device and run but I don't see it on the device :-(
<pmcgowan> namo_:  check wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pmcgowan> mbender71: it should appear if it uses the approach in the docs
<pmcgowan> mbender71: is it in the apps lens?
<mbender71> i'm afraid I'm just starting out with Qt & Ubuntu Touch.. very green.. I've been searching and reading as much as I can but I haven't found a reference/resource/example on application details to run on Ubuntu Touch (i.e. settings, methods, etc)
<namo_> Thanks
<mbender71> I'm coming from the iOS world where pushing ANY template over (no matter how simple) to an iOS device via Xcode just runs.. period.
<mbender71> I was expecting specific templates in QT Creator and "Run On Device" to just work. I don't see specific templates..
<pmcgowan> you should see ubuntu templates
<gusch> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-release-0-0-64/+merge/156164
<bfiller> gusch: approved
<mbender71> pmcgowan: you are correct. I was using templates under "Application" since the tutorial on Ubuntu's Mobile web site actually doesn't use templates under "Ubuntu" in QT Creator
<mbender71> in all honesty, information on Ubuntu's web site (for mobile/touch) is buggy.. it's either outdated or just not enough. perhaps it's due to rapid development pace.. i dunno.
<jhodapp> bfiller, thanks
<pmcgowan> mbender71: feedback noted
<pmcgowan> mbender71: some better examples here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<pmcgowan> like clock and claculator
<mbender71> pmcgowan: fantastic! thank you for the link. I will grab an example and just to push it to my Ubuntu Touch device :-)
<bzoltan> mbender71:  how were you trying to "Run on device"?
<mbender71> bzoltan: in QT Creator you can CTRL+F12... or Build -> Ubuntu -> Run in Ubuntu Device
<mbender71> bzoltan: this is displayed on the top of the "Devices" page within QT Creator when it detects a device
<bzoltan> mbender71:  That is the correct way. All Ubuntu templates from the application wizzard runs on the device if the development mode is enabled on the device.
<mbender71> bzoltan: i used templates under Application, and not under Ubuntu as per the Currency Calculator example on the ubuntu touch web site
<mbender71> bzoltan: perhaps that is my problem
<bzoltan> mbender71:  The CtrlF12 support only qml projects with pure QML/JS applications.
<bzoltan> mbender71:  at this moment on the Ubuntu Phone you can remote deploy only Ubuntu apps
<mbender71> bzoltan: again, i'm a newbie to Qt and very green. So Qt Quick UI will *not* run through CtrlF12, only Qt Quick Applications right?
<bzoltan> mbender71:  No worries :) both the Ubuntu Phone and the Qt5 Quick2 technology are so new that nobody is expected to be  guru yet :)
<mbender71> bzoltan: I'm starting fresh here and not trying to force anything to the Ubuntu Phone. Just trying to learn the proper steps and configuration to make an app for ubuntu touch
<rickspencer3> mbender71, I'm blogging my experiences as I go
<bzoltan> mbender71:  At this moment Ubuntu Phone supports only Ubuntu applications. Both the vanilla Qt Quick Applications  and Qt Quick UI project templates will miss essential files and configuration.
<rickspencer3> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com
<mbender71> pmcgowan: just grabbed the ubuntu-calculator-app. i'm able to run it on my ubuntu desktop, but no luck at all with CtrlF12. Should i do something special on the Ubuntu Phone first before trying to run it? Perhaps be at a special screen/menu?
<pmcgowan> mbender71: if I remember that key shortcut needs to be set in qt creator
<pmcgowan> mbender71: try from the menu Build > Ubuntu > run on device
<bzoltan> mbender71:  Did you enable the development mode on the device?
<rickspencer3> here's what I do ...
<rickspencer3> click the devices button at the bottom of the left channel
<rickspencer3> click "Detect Devices" in the top right
<rickspencer3> click "Enable Developer Mode" if necessary
<rickspencer3> then I can interact with it through QtCreator :)
<mbender71> rickspencer3: good stuff there, but I managed to figure that out yesterday and have no problems with QT Creator connecting to the device (and set to Developer mode).
<rickspencer3> :)
<mbender71> *bingo* goodness.. i just decided to pull the battery, reboot, reconnect to network, and reconnect to phone to my desktop and then did Build -> ubuntu -> run on device and the calculator came up!
<pmcgowan> woot
<bzoltan> mbender71: did you try to open an Ubuntu app template and deploy on the device?
<mbender71> THANK YOU ALL (for putting up with me).
<bzoltan> mbender71:  Good job! :)
<mbender71> Now i know I have an environment/setup that I can begin learning with! Again, thank you!
<rickspencer3> have fun mbender71
<mbender71> for clarification : I must use/start with the Ubuntu templates in Qt Creator? I noticed they are all UI and not Application
<pmcgowan> mbender71: we are encouraging folks to stay within QML as much as possible
<harrisr> is the ubuntu tablet out yet or can i put it on my smaung galaxy tab 2 10.1
<bzoltan> mbender71:  the support for Qt C++/QML hybrid apps will come later, but as pmcgowan said, right now the focus is on pure QML/JS apps.
<ogra_> it wont be "out" before october .... its mainly for preview and development currently
<ogra_> harrisr, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mbender71> bzoltan: hence the absence of Qt Quick Application templates, on the UI templates right now :-)
<bzoltan> mbender71: Exactly
<harrisr> Work in progress
<harrisr> Please try to keep the tables sorted.
<harrisr> Device
<harrisr> Code name
<harrisr> Unlocking instructions
<harrisr> Install instructions
<harrisr> Code/Image
<harrisr> Contact person
<harrisr> Adevent Vega
<harrisr> p10an01
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> TabletRoms Forum
<harrisr> HyperTurtle
<harrisr> Alcatel OT-995
<harrisr> cocktail
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<ogra_> harrisr, !
<harrisr> ~fonix232
<harrisr> HP Touchpad
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175277
<harrisr> HTC One X+
<harrisr> enrc2b
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<mbender71> kick perhaps?
<harrisr> ~Lloir
<harrisr> HTC One X+
<harrisr> evitareul
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> ~Lloir
<harrisr> HTC One XL
<harrisr> evita
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> ~rohan32
<harrisr> HTC Sensation 4G
<harrisr> pyramid
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> http://www.droidevs.com/showthread.php?t=1107
<ogra_> oh my
<harrisr> DragünKorr
<harrisr> HTC Sensation XL
<harrisr> runnymede
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> ~lexmazter
<harrisr> Kindle Fire HD 7"
<harrisr> tate
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> ~hashcode0f
<harrisr> LG Optimus 4x HD
<harrisr> eternity
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> ashley.johnson [at] madmedialabs [dot] com
<harrisr> LG Optimus 2x
<harrisr> p990
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> XDA Forums
<harrisr> ~rugglez
<harrisr> Motorola Atrix
<harrisr> olympus
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> Scott Weldon
<harrisr> Nexus S
<harrisr> crespo
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> WIP
<ogra_> k1l_, would you mind ?
<harrisr> WIP
<harrisr> ~michaelevans
<pmcgowan> this could take a while
<harrisr> Notion Ink Adam PQi 3G
<harrisr> adam_3g
<harrisr> WIP
<ogra_> pmcgowan, heh, yeah, its a long lost
<rickspencer3> pastebin.ubuntu.com ... just sayin'
 * ogra_ hugs k1l_ 
<oSoMoN> :)
<k1l_> np
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, there isnt really a need to pastebin the whole Ports wikipage
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, do you know what's up with that weird bar across the top of my app when I use MainView
<tassadar_> which irc client is soooo smart it lets people send messages that long Oo
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ;)
<bzoltan> What the hack was that?
<ogra_> someone (likely accidentially) pasted the whole of the Ports wikipage
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: You just found a bug! Thanks for that.
<rickspencer3> hi bzoltan, oh, it's been happening for day
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I'll log a bug, can you remind me of the link?
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins I do not always check all templates every day... it is an issue with the single page apps
<jhodapp> awe, where'd you post that link?
<awe> in the mumble chat window!  ;)
<awe> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-telephony-stack
<jhodapp> awe, oh I never saw it
<jhodapp> awe, usually I hear a sound too, didn't hear one for a posted link
<jhodapp> thanks
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: can you approve this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-2.8/+merge/156178 fixes the broken camera in the build
<mterry> mzanetti, so my lightdm branch...  if I can fix the autopilot issues, did you approve the branch besides?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, sounds like a good place for an automated test
<davmor2> Hey guys I managed to pick up a galaxy nexus and I'm trying to flash it.  I've unlocked it, enabled debug, but the phablet-flash -b -l just reports back Device detected as crespo
<davmor2> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<davmor2> is there anyway round this?
<ogra_> davmor2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices .... seems there is no workign port yet
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, bug #1161910
<ubot5> bug 1161910 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "creating a single page app adds a weird bar to the top of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161910
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I'd appreciate it if you could tell me how to fix it
<ogra_> davmor2, you could try to port it yourself though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<davmor2> ogra_: this is a samsung galaxy nexus I bought it because it was one of the defaults
<ogra_> crespo isnt the nexus we support
<davmor2> son of a.....
<pmcgowan> someone is working on a port acc to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> davmor2, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38383768&postcount=1
<ogra_> there seems to be an early port
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap just found it seems I got the s and not the normal version
<ogra_> yup
<netanalyzer> hi
<davmor2> ogra_: and I thought I was doing so well finally finding one :)
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ just ported to an old galaxy S2 he had lying around 
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I also have another question if you have a moment, how do I add the ability for my app to quit/exit?
<ogra_> was easier than trying to find a nexus
<netanalyzer> noob question, can i port ubuntu touch to single core device?
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: I thought you got the hud for free
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, I do get the hud, but when I tell it to quit the app, it doesn't quit
<rickspencer3> in other words, the exit button doesn't work
<pmcgowan> I see
<ogra_> netanalyzer, if its cortex-a9 ... but it wont be fun to run it
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: wonder if thats an issue getting all the names lined up, match the appname to the desktop etc
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, could be
<rickspencer3> especially since the app is not installed
<netanalyzer> 1.5 GHz ARM Cortex-A9
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller: approved
<netanalyzer> yep ogra_ htc sensation xl
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: as I said, thanks
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: it should work on uninstalled apps, does that is
<ogra_> netanalyzer, should work, but dont expect miracles ... it wont perform great
<netanalyzer> ok tnx ogra_
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, it might be a bug in the the app base class or app template or something
<rickspencer3> I'll log a bug
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, I logged bug #1161918
<ubot5> bug 1161918 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "New Single Page Ubuntu Application Does Not Quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161918
<rickspencer3> I'll make a minimal reproducer later this weekend
<rickspencer3> probably don't want to spend my *whole* day off dinking with apps ;)
<vair> job done! OKAY [  0.353s] finished. total time: 0.973s Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu
<Tera_Giga_MegS> When will Qt be better intergrated into 12.04 ?
<[Mechanic]> Tera_Giga_MegS, heheeh
<robertjw> having trouble entering wifi password to bring up the network (Nexus 7).  Putting focus in the password field does not bring up a keyboard.
<robertjw> is there some workaround to bring up a soft keyboard so that the wifi password can be entered?
<pmcgowan> robertjw: there was a regression in the osk yesterday
<pmcgowan> can you connect it to your pc with usb
<robertjw> that explains it, i just flashed the most recent build
<pmcgowan> then use phablet-network-setup to copy your pc connection over
<pmcgowan> if its wifi
<robertjw> sounds like a good workaround
<pmcgowan> btw use -i and it will set up the ssh server as well
<robertjw> phablet-network-setup -i
<robertjw> that works well, thanks for the jumpstart
<harris> will ubuntu for tablet come to samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1
<harris> is ubuntu touch this http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<harris> is ubuntu touch this http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<holstein> !patience | harris
<ubot5> harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> harris: ubuntu for tablet is not "coming" to any device like that anytime soon that im aware or
<holstein> are you asking if it'll run on your device?
<harris> yes
<holstein> harris: that page is what it says it is
<holstein> harris: whats the issue?
<harris> what ?\
<harris> what does that page is what it says it is mean
<holstein> harris: what is your question
<harris> can i get ubuntu on my tablet
<holstein> harris: you cannont buy that tablet with ubuntu on it
<harris> no i have the tablet
<holstein> harris: you are wanting to know if that device is supported?
<harris> can i put http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet on it
<harris> yes
<harris> seems really cool
<holstein> harris: i searche "ubuntu supported tablet list" and came up with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TabletList
<harris> only the galaxy tab 10.1 is on list
<harris> not 2 10.1
<holstein> harris: thats what i see
<harris> so i cant get ubuntu
<holstein> also, it says no support for the 10.1
<holstein> harris: well, its all open, so its likely not that ubuntu cant run on it.. its more likely not being allowed to run there.. or too much hassle
<harris> man
<harris> the video really looked cool :(
<holstein> harris: the video coolness is likely at the same level as before
<harris> what do you mean as before
<holstein> harris: the video is still cool
<harris> yeah but i cant get it because cononical is too lazy to make it work
<holstein> !volnteers | harris
<holstein> !volunteers | harris [C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<ubot5> harris [C[C[C[C[C[C[C: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> harris: as i stated, its likely either too locked down, or too much hassle to get it running
<holstein> harris: the source is, and AFAIK, will always be available.. you can work on it as much as you like
<harris> what do you mean locked down
<harris> im going to try this
<holstein> harris: i mean, the device came with an operating system.. and the device manufacturer did say to you, in any way "feel free to run what you like on it"
<holstein> harris: running what you like on it might void the warranty
<harris> the warrenty is up
<holstein> harris: i assure you laziness is not a factor
<harris> holstein,  will pressing the POWER and VOLUME UP button or about 30 seconds until it shuts off and restarts.  "Wipe data/Factory Reset" by pressing VOLUME UP/DOWN and press POWER button to select. still work
<shrty4luvsgs3> hello have anyone heard of drivedroid
<mutantkeyboard> shrty4luvsgs3: that's some sort of thing that allows phone that boots ISO/IMG AFAIK... ?!?!
<thisguy> quick question are there any alternative ways to make a flashable zip? im on the step on making a flashable zip but when i do brunch msm8660-common it doesn't do it and does a bunch of other stuff. is there any other way to make a installable image?
<ment0s> Hello
<ment0s> I have installed ubuntu touch preview on my nexus 7 a while ago but obviously it wasn't very usefull at that stage. I would like to ask you if there are any updates on image or its still at that stage?, cannot find any info online. Please help
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-30
<eskimoe> quick question for anyone, is ubuntu touch specific to tablets and phones?  more so than the 13.04 raring ringtail for nexus 7?  i've been running 13.04 on my nexus without many problems and just wondering if touch is worth looking into.
<dank101> Yes
<eskimoe> yes worth it or just yes specific to tabs?
<eskimoe> does touch still have all the functionality of 13.04 or just a more dumbed down version for phones.  i rather like python and pygame development with gimp on the side on my tablet.
<RobbyF> touch doesn't get 13.04 until next week or so
<RobbyF> and for now it's a dumb down version.
<eskimoe> ah so best to just stick with 13.04 for nexus
<RobbyF> well it's the exact same thing really.
<eskimoe> i havent seen too much of touch but from what i have it seems like a windows 8 kind of thing
<eskimoe> just lacking a 'desktop' feel if theres such a thing for mobile
<RobbyF> desktop apps can work on it
<eskimoe> still have a terminal or all gui based?
<RobbyF> keyword can, they have to be written for it. but lots are.
<RobbyF> I havn't installed any gui working ones yet.
<RobbyF> it's a pain to launch them until more development
<eskimoe> ah i see i know all this is very early in development but just trying to keep up with the latest lol
<RobbyF> same here.
<RobbyF> I install the images daily for the past few weeks/months
<eskimoe> have there been any annoucements for beta 13.04 on nexus?  i seen they announced for desktop already
<RobbyF> There was discussion that there will be automatic daily builds for raring in early april
<eskimoe> thats not bad
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<RobbyF> the first paragraph has some info
<eskimoe> i love it so far just needs a few more bugs worked out
<RobbyF> you've been installing the daily images?
<eskimoe> ive kept up pretty good on dailies but i finally came to a fairly stable image and have been waiting for a full on beta release
<RobbyF> you use it as a regular device?
<eskimoe> i multirom with jellybean 4.2.2 for my android os
<eskimoe> as far as using it i do python and pygame programming with gimp for sprite editing and an android app for sound
<RobbyF> cool
<eskimoe> thats why ive stayed with one image for a while since it works perfect to stream radio and code away mobile
<RobbyF> ya I use nexus 4 4.2.2 for my everyday and galaxy nexus for ubuntu
<eskimoe> ah nice
<eskimoe> the only flaw is the touch controls crashes it more than anything.  bt mouse/keyboard work perfect though
<tassadar_> by the way, if you're talking about raring desktop images for nexus 7, you can update it without reinstalling the whole daily image
<eskimoe> thats what ive been doing
<tassadar_> ah, okay, just sounded like you were downloading the daily images
<eskimoe> much more stable as of late
<RobbyF> < i reflash daily for galaxy nexus
<eskimoe> i have all my stuff setup a quick apt update works perfect
<eskimoe> i cant seem to get flash to go tho i have flash player on my droid os but i cant seem to get it on ubuntu
<eskimoe> i heard you can recompile from source and dl the droid libs but if its already on here couldnt i somehow use symlinks to get it working?
<tassadar_> adobe flash sources are available? Oo
<eskimoe> google flash player archive and click the first site
<eskimoe> from tars to zips all versions to 11.2xxx
<eskimoe> droid specific ones as well
<eskimoe> a little glitchy but works well enough to youtube etc and like fb games
<eskimoe> has any successfully been able to run blender on phone/tablet besides blenderplayer, the actual program?
<dank101> Who else here is a Doctor who fan
<eskimoe> never seen it
<dank101> :O
<dank101> and you use ubuntu
<dank101> WATCH IT NOW
<eskimoe> haha hows it related to an os?
<dank101> comes from Britain
<dank101> most ubuntu user
<eskimoe> ah state side here friend haha
<dank101> most ubuntu users watch it
<eskimoe> i see mite have to check that one out
<dank101> its on BBC in a few hours
<dank101> 17 hours in Britain
<eskimoe> -5 gmt here
<dank101> same as me, eh?
<Hazza> At my local hacker space they built robot dog from doctor who
<RobbyF> -5 gmt here
<dank101> 8 a clock EST
<dank101> same as -5 GMT
<tassadar_> 2 AM, still awake, and I blame it on webOS!
<eskimoe> 9 here
<eskimoe> well -5/-4 depends on dst
<dank101> DST
<eskimoe> anyone play age of wushu?
<dank101> im BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK
<dank101> hai
<eskimoe> :D
<dank101> Yeah
<dank101> 9 for you
<dank101> #SoWorthIT
<eskimoe> ?
<dank101> Doctor Whio
<eskimoe> ah yeah
<eskimoe> im watching the universe haha
<moocow1452> Knock Knock...
<dank101> whos der
<moocow1452> Disgrunteled Porter...
<geostude> +i
<moocow1452> Anyway, what does the "refs/head/cm10.1" flag reference when importing a git from a Cyanogen project?
<dank101> make the repo not explode
<dank101> and your computer
<dank101> and your mum
<dank101> :O
<eskimoe> haha
<moocow1452> Wouldn't want that.
<dank101> Yeah
<moocow1452> I'm porting to the Nook Touch, and reffing the Kernel and Device as bn/encore seem to toss an error when looking for it. Would that be something wrong with the repo or my code?
<dank101> Nook?
<dank101> HARDCORE
<moocow1452> It's a tablet and I use it, and it can run 10.1
<dank101> ik
<moocow1452> FInally, needed to use the NookieDevs  branch, and the head flag...
<dank101> Yeah :P
<dank101> anyway
<moocow1452> Is this what good feels like?
<dank101> moocow1452,
<dank101> yes
<moocow1452> Yay...
<dank101> Now get ready for so much work your brain will explode
<dank101> JKJKJKJK
<zikalify> hi all, I've got UTouch on xoom and some text is garbled (just blocks where letters should be) I was thinking about resetting the install either by reinstalling it or something else, what will happen if i go to recovery and press wipe data, does ubuntu os get deleted then?
<eskimoe> just the install the package should still be there tho
<eskimoe> either tar.gz. or .zip or whichever
<eskimoe> just make sure to always back up everything before doing anything at least what you want to keep
<dank101> Get
<dank101> some
<dank101> older
<dank101> grapics
<dank101> drivers
<dank101> 30r0
<dank101> works
<eskimoe> is there a way to upgrade the nvidia tegra 3 drivers?  according to my sys info i have unknown drivers etc
<dank101> on your port or your comp
<dank101> nvm
<dank101> it's too risky
<eskimoe> on this preinstall desktop image
<dank101> it to dangerous to go alone take this
<eskimoe> i read something about being able to somehow build from source into the install or your system but im not quite sure on it
<eskimoe> via https://developer.nvidia.com/linux-tegra
<dank101> it's too dangerous
<dank101> and no
<dank101> android based
<eskimoe> ah
<dank101> it's CHROOT and android
<dank101> it would break it
<eskimoe> ah so there is no way to do a full install even running a rom?
<dank101> ye
<dank101> it would break EVERYTHING
<dank101> aslo
<dank101> it comes in CM
<eskimoe> lol
<zikalify> how often are ubuntu touch images released?
<eskimoe> theyre all just dev versions atm i believe
<eskimoe> nothing officially 'released' yet
<zikalify> Ah ok, my xoom is suffering from this atm D: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1157508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157508 in touch-preview-images "Keyboard not showing up for wifi password entry on Nexus 10" [High,Confirmed]
<eskimoe> it does that on nexus 7 the only way it shows up is in portrait
<zikalify> do i have to do anything to get mine to switch to portrait? simply turning the device doesnt do anything :(
<dank101> battery pull
<dank101> thats the fix
<dank101> (no joke)
<eskimoe> not sure on 10".. ^^ try that ^^
<eskimoe> you could always get a usb/bt keyboard to use that works great also
<dank101> not really...
<dank101> not implemented
<dank101> properly
<eskimoe> works not to bad for me at least
<zikalify> I don't have a way to plug in a keyboard to my tablet :/ i did leave my wifi open yesterday just to check the wireless worked (it does)
<dank101> doesn't have a cursor
<zikalify> Apparently this is the reason for the blocky text in the build im running http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38660637#post38660637
<eskimoe> also may be slightly different between touch and preinstalled.. didnt think of that
<dank101> MAWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<dank101> BLOOOD
<dank101> FOOD
<dank101> sorry
<eskimoe> food sounds about right
<dank101> i kinda like blood taste
<dank101> DON'T THROW CROSSES AT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<dank101> because it doesn't actually work
<dank101> mawahahahahahahahaha
<dank101> dinner
<eskimoe> yes
<dzpqzb> ubuntu touch is so demo
<dzpqzb> can not send sms
<dzpqzb> how long will it take that is able to send sms
<eskimoe> once theres a full release i would think at least they should be then haha
<zikalify> I think I can do with a late night mini pizza :P
<eskimoe> making me some sort of pf changs dinner thing sounds tasty
<wfire> good evening everyone
<wfire> is there anyone around who would like a curiosity discussion about the tabs qml ubuntu component for ubuntu touch
<wfire> it has me at a stand still on my app
<dank101> wfire, Ask in a few hours when it everyone is awake
<wfire> hehehe I will be asleep
<wfire> but thanks anyway
<wfire> think I am going to wipe everything out and start over
<wfire> nothing seems to be easy with this stuff
<wfire> I just keep banging my head against the wall
<dank101> what time zone
<wfire> USA eastern
<wfire> its 1 am right now for me
<dank101> i knpw
<dank101> i am USA eastern too
<wfire> yeah I am falling asleep in my chair right now
<dank101> ask abot 6am - 4pm
<wfire> too tired to fight it
<wfire> thanks dank101 I will come back
<dank101> no prob
<dank101> :D
<dank101> hai
<zikalify> 5.20am here
<dank101> anyone else here doctor who fans
<tzappel-tobi> Hello
<tzappel-tobi> @ all
<tzappel-tobi> i have installed Ubuntu on my Nexus-4 Phone
<tzappel-tobi> i have some issue on the phone and i will be sure that i don't do any mistakes on flashing Ubuntu on my phone
<tzappel-tobi> i started to installed quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip on my phone, is that right ??
<harish> hi am having a karboon tablet want to install ubuntu touch
<harish> any advice
<dmj_nova> So I'm still a bit unclear on how to theme some of the core ubuntu qt elements
<dmj_nova> how would one modify the theming on the page header?
<dank101> Mwa, ha, ha... Humans and there desires! I'm free at last! I bring you destruction... I bring you terror.. I am Czar... Prepare yourselves!
 * ogra_ guesses sergiusens isnt around ... looks like we dont have a new image today ...
<don-mc-self> Hi @ all
<don-mc-self> hi is there a possible way to close the open applications on ubuntu mobile ?? i can't find any button for close
<don-mc-self> better i mean the running apps
<ogra_> swip from the bottom until you see the looking glass ...
<ogra_> then tap on the X that shows up at the bottom
<ogra_> *swipe
<don-mc-self> thanks for that ogra ..
<don-mc-self> it's working
<sergiusens> ogra_: always around, let me ask.... there were hardware upgrades going on last night, but I think they shouldn've finished by now (might be wrong), mmrazik might know
<ogra_> yeah, as i read it they shouldnt affect the image builders
<ogra_> but i cant even reach jenkins atm
<ogra_> (though my VPN isnt really solid on the chromebook)
<ogra_> as long as it comes back i'm not worried :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: unless there were IP changes, and that just makes it _interesting_
<ogra_> ugh, hopefully not
<ogra_> i didnt plan to actually work this weekend :)
<ogra_> (though a one line change in my scripts might be doable ... )
<sergiusens> ogra_: don't forget about IS :-/
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: martin said jenkins would be out most of today
<pmcgowan> back sometime today hopefully, worst case by monday
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: thanks, let me send out an email
<mmrazik> ogra_: jenkins changed IP address
<ogra_> ah, the mail sounded different
<ogra_> mmrazik, EEK !
<mmrazik> ogra_: see the mail
<mmrazik> pmcgowan, sergiusens: I consider jenkins to be up
<mmrazik> did some tests, fixed some issues. No issues I'm currently aware of
<mmrazik> was about the send an e-mail
<sergiusens> mmrazik: thanks, I'll go and see if I can reach IS
<mmrazik> sergiusens: I was actually asking about that couple of days ago on IRC
<mmrazik> sergiusens: the VMs didn't change their IPs
<mmrazik> so I would hope all still works
<ogra_> sync script updated
<ogra_> should sync at :35
<sergiusens> mmrazik: cdimage pulls from jenkins (the webfront)
<mmrazik> oh
<ogra_> it will now ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: check if you can reach it
<ogra_> i missed the bit that talked about the IP change in the mail
<ogra_> sergiusens, i do
<sergiusens> ogra_: just to see if I need to talk to IS
<sergiusens> ogra_: so I don't need to go to IS?
<ogra_> should be all fine ... you should get sync mail around :40-:45
<ogra_> only if that mail doesnt show up :)
<ogra_> i could sync manually but i want to be sure the cron job works fine, so lets just wait
<ogra_> Ip is updated in the script and i can reach the site in my browser just fine
<ogra_> *IP
<sergiusens> ogra_: let automation do its thing :-)
<ogra_> yep :)
<sergiusens> mmrazik: sorry, I missed the IP change in the email too :-/
<ogra_> you should have used <blink><red> :) for us blind people
<mmrazik> sergiusens: I originally wanted naartjie to be jenkins and have the other stuff moved. But in the end it was more practical to move the jenkins service as it dosn't need as many resources as a virtualization and/or build server
 * ogra_ blames his age 
<sergiusens> mmrazik: yeah I recall that initial conversation, that might have made my mind slip
<mmrazik> so is the cdimage thing a big deal or can we fix easily?
 * mmrazik wonders if we need to workaround
<sergiusens> mmrazik: it's already fixed
<mmrazik> great
<sergiusens> mmrazik: read ogra_ 's comment above :-)
<ogra_> just waiting for the automation to prove its alright
<mmrazik> oh
<mmrazik> sergiusens: btw the jenkins startup time is now superb
<ogra_> sync starts at :35 and should be finished about 10min later
<mmrazik> I start to think we didn't migrate all the jobs (but couldn't find any missing)
<ogra_> the image builds are definitely fine
<ogra_> i see build 51 in my browser from today
<sergiusens> mmrazik: I'm trying to connect to the VPN and figure that out
<sergiusens> mmrazik: awesome!
<sergiusens> mmrazik: on startup time :-)
<sergiusens> mmrazik: so phablet-dput is missing
<mmrazik> sergiusens: checking
<don-mc-self> Hi, also a new question, is it normal when i try to edit a contact, that at first comes up the Keyboard Layout and later i can save or delete  the contact  or must be at first comes the submenu with delete and safe ???
<mmrazik> sergiusens: weird. the job directory is completely missing
<mmrazik> let me compare
<denz_> does anybody know how to contact canonical via email, e.t.c without leaving your job references?
<Guest1538> salve a tutti...ho appena installato ubuntu touch sul mio galaxy nexus e vorrei, se possibile, qualche aiutino
<ogra_> denz_, what team/category do you want to contact specifically ?
<mmrazik> sergiusens: phablet-dput should be back
<Guest1538> c'è qualcuno?
<k1l> Guest1538: most chances to get an answer is to ask in english
<sergiusens> mmrazik: thanks, its the only noteworthy one I saw... did you just copy over the job dir?
<Guest1538> hi i've just installed on my galaxy nexus ubuntu touch
<Guest1538> and i need help
<Guest1538> someone can help me?
<mmrazik> sergiusens: yes. comparing the "jobs/" directories there is one more missing (which is mine). I'm a bit more worried there are ~80 more jobs on psoglav
<k1l> Guest1538: what is the problem?
<Guest1538> first of all how i can import my contacts?
<mmrazik> and it looks like I was deleting a good bunch of those additional jobs recently
<ogra_> Guest1538, see the ReleaseNotes wikipage from the channel topic
<sergiusens> Guest1538: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Guest1538> i did already, but something didn't work
<ogra_> sergiusens, mmrazik.... hmm, looks like IS needs to change the firewall rules for the new IP ... i see wget being stuck on cdimage
<sergiusens> ogra_: so it isn't reachable? :-/
<ogra_> right, i assume so
<ogra_> even a manual wget doesnt work
<mmrazik> ogra_, sergiusens: maybe we scp what we need to naartjie once the job has finished?
<sergiusens> mmrazik: well the firewall rule is only for IP _and_ port
<ogra_> well, currently only the old IP via port 8080 seems to be open
<ogra_> so they need to move the rule to the new IP
<sergiusens> ogra_: no vanguard today though
<ogra_> fun
<ogra_> and an RT will also take until mon/tue at least
<sergiusens> ogra_: well I'm logging an rt
<ogra_> k
<sergiusens> ogra_: we can live without a Sat/Sun build...
<ogra_> i think so too
<sergiusens> ogra_: first vanguard should be avail Sunday evening in the far east
<ogra_> ah, yeah, they might not have a oliday on monday
 * ogra_ never is sure which countries have which days off around easter
<ogra_> we germans are spoiled :) fri and mon .... :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: I was supposed to be off from this past Thursday and be back on Wednesday ;-)
<ogra_> ahah, enjoy your vacation then :)
<don-mc-self>  Hi, also a new question, is it normal when i try to edit a contact, that at first comes up the Keyboard Layout and later i can save or delete  the contact  or must be at first comes the submenu with delete and safe ???
<webcommander> How do you import a .csv file to a nexus 4 running ubuntu touch
<dank101> get ready
<dank101> https://github.com/dankzegriefer/UbuntuTouch-86x
<JunDavis> Hi
<Tofe> Hello !
<Tofe> Is there a lightweight version of the build of the android binaries ? I mean, downloading 15Gb of sources to simply build the lowest layers seems a bit overkill...
<Sanjay> Ubuntu touch for micromax devices
<Sanjay> Is it available
<Sanjay> Is ubuntu touch developer preview available for micromax devices ?
<Guest41531> i just installed successfully. where is the keyboard?
<desktop> i'm trying to port touch to the HTC Vision/Desire Z/T-Mobile G2, there isn't official support for cm 10.1 on the Vision, however Andromadus provides unofficial support for it, is it still possible for me to port touch to my phone using the files Andromadus provides?
<dank101> Yes
<dank101> you can even use AOSP
<desktop> ahh yeah i knew that... just didn't click lol
<desktop> if i do successfully port it, how would i go about making it publically available?
<desktop> is it some lengthy complex process, or is it fairly simple/
<dank101> simple
<dank101> i'm porting to 86x right now
<desktop> cool, well i may be able to add the vision to the supported devices list then :P
<dank101> :D
<desktop> omg phablet takes forever
<MBaumi> is there any vid of clock or calendar in action?
<MBaumi> *clock or weather
<MBaumi> any1 here or all AFK? or sleeping? :D
<dank101> afk
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-31
<desktop> every time it looks like it's done downloading... it starts downloading another 500,000 things >.>
<dank101> finally
<dank101> that didn't take FUCKING FOREVER
<IdleOne> Please no swearing
<dank101> sorry
<dank101> I SPENT 8 HOURS COPYING FILES
<Namidairo> lol
<dank101> AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Xavierdarkness> o.o
 * dank101 throws a chair at the wall
<dank101> git
<dank101> yu so make mega lagg
<dank101> my lagg level
<dank101> click,
<dank101> 6 blillion year later
<dank101> it opened
<dank101> THATS WINDOWS
<dank101> WHO INSTALL WINDOWS ON MY COMPUTER AND PORTED UNITY TO IT?
<dank101> WELL?
<dank101> WHO DID IT?
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like to know if Ubuntu Touch will allow to connect several usb devices to phone as external hard drives, usb keyboard and mouse. The idea is use the phone as a desktop computer, even for gaming (with low graphic settings)
<IReboot> kenshiro: I cannot answer all your questions but I read on the mailing list that the bluetooth connectivity already includes mouse and possibly keyboards. I even think there was a YouTube demonstration of a mouse being used. The other connections will come in time.
<kenshiro> |Reboot thank you ! :)
<hopkins> ogra_
<hopkins> are u here?
<hopkins> What would cause this?
<hopkins> maliit-server: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.18/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<sam113101> will ubuntu touch be available for the ipod touch?
<hopkins> It will, if u make it
<ipesticide> hey,i got a android tablet that likes the google nexus 7 and i want to install the ubuntu touch on it.what should i do?
<hopkins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<hopkins> look it
<ipesticide> ths
<sam113101> was ubuntu touch named ubuntu phone before?
<ipesticide> maybe my device won't be spported at that time.
<hopkins> ipesticide: You can port it for yourself, like me.
<ipesticide> i have downloaded the three image files and the two zip files.
<hopkins> ogra_, in "ubuntu/hybris/hybris/install.sh", i found there are few ".so" files. I should found them in the corresponding path, right? (eg: i should found libEGL.so.1.0 in /data/ubuntu/usr/lib, right?)
<hopkins> ogra_, it seems that there are no such files in these "path"
<ipesticide> my device connect to my laptop(ubuntu 12.04),it says uncorrect device
<easy2ubuntu> 有国人在里面吗
<easy2ubuntu> is anyboady here?
<hopkins> easy2ubuntu:?
<hopkinskong> ogra_: are u still here
<hopkinskong> ogra_: I am a bit frustrated, where should libEGL located?
<hopkinskong>  /system/lib OR /data/ubuntu/usr/lib?
<desktop> desktop@Desktop-PC:~/Ubuntu Phone/stuff/.repo$ repo sync
<desktop> Fetching projects:  11% (16/138)  fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /Andromadus/android_device_htc_vision
<desktop> why god dammit
<desktop> because i need to specify remote="github", dummy
<desktop> i'm trying to port ubuntu touch to my phone, in the device/[manufacturer]/[codename] directory there is no fstab.codename
<desktop> all i have that's remotely close to that is recovery.fstab
<desktop> actually
<desktop> in device/htc/vision/ramdisk i have an fstab.vision file
<desktop> gedit sucks
<desktop> why does everything from gnome suck ass completely unconfigurable shit can't even turn word wrap off
<IdleOne> please keep the language clean
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/TCyb4VMY
<desktop> it's pulling from cyanogenmod's github
<desktop> i don't want it to, it should be pulling from the andromadus github
<desktop> sigh
<desktop> this is just pissing me off... nothing like staring at a roadblock because of a lack of info
<desktop> i'm trying to port ubuntu touch to the htc vision, i followed the porting guide and am at the brunch part now, however it isn't working
<desktop> it's not working because i need to use the andromadus repo as cm doesn't officially support the vision anymore
<desktop> and brunch is apparently too dumb to read the manifest.xml and use the repo i told it to use in the first place (sync worked fine)
<hopkinskong> ogra_: I reached the core of the problem.
<hopkinskong>  /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.18/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<hopkinskong> What would cause this?
<hopkinskong> Anyone know about this, too?
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I'd like to know if there is a way to install (or test) ubuntu touch on a lenovo tablet 2 ? (which run windows 8)
<desktop> is there a place i can actually get help porting ubuntu touch to a device?
<tobiasBora> And if it's possible only with android tablets, can we install ubuntu touch on all android tablet or only on Nexus ?
<desktop> if you can manage to port it yes
<desktop> but if your device isn't officially supported by cyanogenmod good luck
<tobiasBora> desktop: and cyanogenmod cannot be install on a device with windows 8 no ?
<desktop> idk
<desktop> probably not
<desktop> i'm so frustrated right now
<desktop> i have everything else in place but this useless brunch command refuses to recognize that i'm not using the damn cyanogenmod repo
<desktop> repo sync worked fine, pulled from the repo i specified
<desktop> . build/envsetup.sh says: including device/htc/vision/vendorsetup.sh
<desktop> but brunch doesn't list cm_vision like it's supposed to
<desktop> running brunch also only says including vendor/cm/vendorsetup.sh
<hopkinskong> brunch vision
<hopkinskong> what it says?
<desktop> sec
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/XwVFdjDR
<desktop> i'm using the andromadus repo to get all the vision files
<hopkinskong> do u have device/htc/vision?
<desktop> in my manifest i added these lines
<desktop>   <project path="device/htc/vision" name="Andromadus/android_device_htc_vision" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm10.1" />
<desktop>   <project path="kernel/htc/msm7x30" name="Andromadus/htc7x30-3.0" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/andromadus" />
<desktop> yes
<hopkinskong> inside kernel/htc/vision, do u got "Android.mk", "AndroidBoard.mk", "BoardConfig.mk"?
<hopkinskong> and cm.mk
<desktop> i don't have kernel/htc/vision
<desktop> i have kernel/htc/msm7x30
<desktop> should it be vision instead?
<hopkinskong> just leave the kernel first
<hopkinskong> You are now missing "device/htc/vision", not "kernel/htc/vision"
<hopkinskong> Brunch command seems don't recognize it
<desktop> i have device/htc/vision
<desktop> i have kernel/htc/msm7x30
<hopkinskong> You have "device/htc/vision", but "brunch" doesn't think you have it.
<desktop> i see
<hopkinskong> So you are missing something.
<hopkinskong> run this (without quotes): ". build/envsetup.sh"
<desktop> i did
<hopkinskong> what is the output
<hopkinskong> run again.
<hopkinskong> . build/envsetup
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/1CK1XnUN
<hopkinskong> remember you have a *SPACE* between "." and "build"
<hopkinskong> OK, i know what's the problem.
<hopkinskong> you are missing "device/htc/common"
<desktop> yes
<desktop> there is an "Andromadus/android_device_htc_common" repo
<hopkinskong> good.
<desktop> there's also a common for the kernel
<hopkinskong> just leave the kernel first.
<hopkinskong> Solve your "device" problem first, then care for the kernel.
<hopkinskong> <project path="device/htc/common" name="Andromadus/android_device_htc_common" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb" />
<hopkinskong> add this
<hopkinskong> then sync again
<hopkinskong> this should solve your problem.
<hopkinskong> Note: the brunch "jb", is just my guessing.
<hopkinskong> branch*
<desktop> it's probably right
<desktop> 4.2 is jellybean so
<hopkinskong> Tell me if it works of not.
<hopkinskong> or*
<desktop> it synced
<hopkinskong> I mean the device/htc/common
<hopkinskong> now brunch vision
<desktop> device vision not found
<hopkinskong> pastebin pls
<desktop> it's because of the kernel now
<desktop> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/htc/vision/cm.mk]]: "device/htc/msm7x30-common/msm7x30.mk
<hopkinskong> ok, now care for the kernel
<hopkinskong> then it should work.
<hopkinskong> it is still device not kernel, right?
<hopkinskong> https://github.com/Andromadus/android_device_htc_msm7x30-common
<hopkinskong> use this
<desktop> yep
<desktop> syncing now
<desktop> ty for the help btw
<desktop> \o/ progress
<desktop> it looks like it's doing it's thing now
<desktop> need jdk 6
<desktop> actually...
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/GQh1XBVr
<desktop> i have openjdk 6 and 7 installed
<hopkinskong> don't use openjdk
<hopkinskong> use the ordinary jdk
<hopkinskong> i met the same problem when i use openjdk.
<desktop> how do i get that on ubuntu?
<hopkinskong> Problem get solved if i use the "non-open" jdk
<hopkinskong> I've followed this guide: http://www.blogs.digitalworlds.net/softwarenotes/?p=41
<hopkinskong> modify the commands to suit your needs
<dank101> uploading Source to git
<dank101> anyone here wanna make android 86x Ubuntu touch
<hopkinskong> dank101, good to see you
<dank101> releasing a "Probably not gonna work" build
<hopkinskong> I still can't get my ubuntu touch work
<dank101> hopkinskong,  :D hai
<dank101> issue?
<dank101> did you phablet-dev-bootstrap
<hopkinskong> Do u remember that you gave me the new ubuntu_application_api?
<dank101> oh
<dank101> that
<hopkinskong> OK, now we were wrong.
<dank101> you need to branch 2 bzr's and copy it
<hopkinskong> Listen to me first, it is a bit compilcated
<desktop> it still isn't working
<hopkinskong> There is no problem on the orginal libubuntuapplication API.
<dank101> i know the issue
<desktop> i uninstalled all other instances of java and installed from the instructions in that page, and it has jdk7, i need jdk 6 i'm assuming
<hopkinskong> I get error on running "qml-phone-shell", it is saying that assertion failed.
<hopkinskong> Then, i trace back to the source code.
<hopkinskong> I found that it loads libubuntu_application_api.so, and it turns to assertion failed.
<hopkinskong> OK, then
<hopkinskong> I SYM-LINKED libubuntu_application_api.so, it works.
<dank101> there is 2 new BZR's with new lib codes
<hopkinskong> the error goes out.
<hopkinskong> ln -s libubuntu_application_api.so libubuntu_application_api.so.1
<hopkinskong> ln -s libubuntu_application_api.so libubuntu_application_api.so.1.0
<hopkinskong> like this, the error goes out.
<dank101> easy
<hopkinskong> Now, there is no error on running "qml-phone-shell", and "maliit-server"
<hopkinskong> But there is still no GUI coming out.
<dank101> is the GUI on?
<hopkinskong> No, gui is not coming out.,
<dank101> woops
<dank101> log
<hopkinskong> My console(on the screen), still sayin some kind of "init: untracked pid XXX exited"
<hopkinskong> **on the phone screen**
<hopkinskong> ok, here is the logcat, there is nothing special.
<dank101> oh god
<dank101> init pid crashes
<dank101> something important is crashing
<dank101> i HATE init pid crashes
<dank101> reboot NOW
<hopkinskong> dank101: logcat: http://pastebin.com/240JNJJf
<hopkinskong> ?
<hopkinskong> ah?
<dank101> reboot the device
<dank101> stop a PID crash loop
<hopkinskong> i rebooted it lots of times lol
<hopkinskong> no.
<hopkinskong> I turn on the phone
<hopkinskong> it loads android
<hopkinskong> and when the android loads completed.
<hopkinskong> I connect it through adb
<hopkinskong> adb shell
<hopkinskong> and "ubuntu_chroot shell"
<dank101> something is not here
<hopkinskong> and "ubuntu-session"
<dank101> a .ko
<hopkinskong> when it is running "ubuntu-session", it starts init crashes
<hopkinskong> there are total 9 PIDs, there is NO looping.
<hopkinskong> And all the pids are different.
<hopkinskong> What kernel is missing?
<hopkinskong> There is NO clue in it...
<dank101>  insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/alsa-mix-htc-leo.ko' failed (No such file or directory)
<dank101> I/busybox (  191): insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/alsa-pcm-htc-leo.ko' failed (No such file or directory)
<dank101> I/busybox (  191): insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/bcmdhd.ko' failed (No such file or directory)
<dank101> I/busybox (  191): insmod: can't open '/system/lib/modules/zram.ko'
<hopkinskong> leave that
<dank101> /proc/mic_level
<dank101> is not there
<hopkinskong> i removed those modules on purpose, and it doesn't affect.
<hopkinskong> mic_level is something from ALSA.
<dank101> oh
<hopkinskong> We can leave it
<dank101> pppd?
<hopkinskong> it doesn't do with the GUI
<hopkinskong> pppd is sth abt the network, we still can leave it
<dank101> one of the libs seems broken
<dank101> try grabbing the upgrades
<hopkinskong> i just grabbed the morning
<hopkinskong> i have done repo sync
<hopkinskong> ah yeah
<hopkinskong> DBus may responsible for this problem, too.
<hopkinskong> OK, just got an fatal error from pulseaudio.
<hopkinskong> http://pastebin.com/xzVq4ycb
<hopkinskong> any solutions?
<desktop> it's compiling \o/
<desktop> and it failed >.>
<desktop> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libgenlock_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libOmxVdec_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<desktop> any ideas?
<dank101> remove those lines in the makefile
<dank101> they are not needed
<hopkinskong> danl101
<dank101> yes, SIR!
<hopkinskong> pulseaudio could possibly cause this problem
<hopkinskong> When i run
<dank101> killall pulseaudio
<hopkinskong> pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<hopkinskong> it give me a pid exited
<hopkinskong> killall : command not found
<dank101> ADD
<dank101> BUSY
<dank101> BOX
<dank101> FOR
<dank101> GODS
<dank101> SAKE!
<hopkinskong> ah?
<hopkinskong> busybox is still in android level.
<dank101> oh
<hopkinskong> I've already "ubuntu_chroot shell"
<hopkinskong> now, i am doing an experiment
<dank101> do apt-get install busybox
<dank101> in the chroot
<hopkinskong> i am going to remove "pulseaudio" in /etc/phone_services"
<dank101> NO
<hopkinskong> i have no internet connection
<dank101> actaully
<hopkinskong> are u kidding me?
<dank101> wait
<dank101> thats ok
<hopkinskong> you mean?
<hopkinskong> i can remove?
<dank101> thought you said you were removing /etc/phone_services
<dank101> carry on
<hopkinskong> shit
<hopkinskong> i can't press "Enter"?
<hopkinskong> nano phone_services
<dank101> no
<dank101> carry on
<hopkinskong> then i modified
<hopkinskong> the file
<dank101> carry
<dank101> on
<hopkinskong> then i can't press enter
<dank101> i thought you said you were removing the file
<hopkinskong> i'm going to use vim instead
<hopkinskong> ah, vim command not found
<dank101> apt-get install vim
<hopkinskong> I HAVE NO INTERNET.
<dank101> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<desktop> which makefile?
<hopkinskong> ah, i am gonna modify it on my desktop
<hopkinskong> using adb pull/push
<dank101> will it work
<dank101> that is the question
<desktop> idk what lines to remove from what makefile
<hopkinskong> find about that
<hopkinskong> desktop: find the line that contains
<hopkinskong> libgenlocak
<hopkinskong> libgenlock
<desktop> in what file?
<dank101> make
<dank101> make...
<desktop> yeah... there are about 500 .mk files in the directory
<hopkinskong> dank101: Problem still coming out after removing pulseaudio
<dank101> TRACK
<dank101> THE
<dank101> PIDS
<dank101> KILL
<dank101> THE
<dank101> PIDS
<hopkinskong> how?
<dank101> fu--
<dank101> i remembered
<hopkinskong> ah, i know what's the problem
<hopkinskong> The files that "ubuntu-session" running is some kind of "services", right?
<desktop> No rule to make target `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libgenlock_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libOmxVdec_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<desktop> this doesn't tell me a damn thing
<desktop> i HATE cryptic error messages
<hopkinskong> For an services called 'abc', when i type abc in the console, it will just running, without releasing the terminal to me for the next command.
<hopkinskong> But for qml-phone-shell, i run it, it stop immediatelyt
<hopkinskong> but not staying in the terminal for a long time
<hopkinskong> btw, i got X11 initialization failed
<desktop> where are the makefiles i'm supposed to be looking at?
<desktop> there are about 50 of them and i don't have half a damn clue which ones it uses for the vision build
<hopkinskong> dbus-launch --autolaunch=59690a92ed5e383ed6cf7cd05155240a --binary-syntax --close-stderr
<desktop> sigh
<hopkinskong> dank101 r u still here
<dank101> hopkinskong, pretty afk
<desktop> removing the only instance of libgenlock i can find doesn't do shit
<desktop> and that's in msm7x30.mk
<hopkinskong> dank101: Do you know where are the "/dev/log" defined in the kernel?
<desktop> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhwui_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libtilerenderer_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<desktop> now i have this problem...
<desktop> fixed the libgenlock stupidity
<desktop> now i get this stupidity...
<hopkinskong> dank101: here?
<hopkinskong> Anyone know where is the android log path (/dev/log) is defined in the kernel:
<hopkinskong> ?
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/v2SenyXk
<desktop> any idea?
<dell123> Hi guys where do I ask app development questions
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/wGnCcEfV
<desktop> halp
<dell123> Is it the channel for app development questions
<desktop> this stupid library is going to piss me off to no end...
<dell123> Could you guys test my ubuntu touch app. I don't have ubuntu touch os.
<RobbyF> I would but i dont know how :)
<wilee-nilee> dell123, The is a standard hierarchy for this sort of thing I don't think it is asking here. ;)
<dell123> If you have ubuntu phone api installed you could push it to phone
<dell123> Ok I will give the link https://code.launchpad.net/loadshedding
<RobbyF> device is dead :(
<RobbyF> gotta charge it up, but i'm heading to family dinner in 30
<dell123> wilee-nilee: I only found os type questions. So was reluctant to ask
<desktop> this is just plain retarded...
<desktop> some stupid library flat out refuses to compile with absolutely NO information that can tell me why
<desktop> swiftly reminded why i don't use C++, MOST USELESS ERROR MESSAGES EVER
<dell123> Did some of you test https://code.launchpad.net/loadshedding
<desktop> http://pastebin.com/JPm4yFrK
<desktop> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<desktop> why is it always some stupid media library that fails?
<desktop> EVERY
<desktop> SINGLE
<desktop> TIME
<desktop> static ConvertFn mConvert;
<desktop> I'm pretty certain it CLEARLY states the desired type
<desktop> hardware/qcom/media/libI420colorconvert/ColorConvert.cpp:41:12: error: 'ConvertFn' does not name a type
<desktop> BULLSHIT
<tassadar_> well, that type does not exist
<wilee-nilee> mmmmm love the ignore
<desktop> yeah... what i'm trying to figure out is why
<desktop> i've determined if i'm going to build ubuntu touch using andromadus (because my phone isn't officially supported), i need to use all the available repos in andromadus
<desktop> however after doing so, i replaced one error with this one...
<tassadar_> well, it must be defined somewhere, probably some header is missing
<desktop> it's not complaining about any missing headers
<tassadar_> well it can't know where is it supposed to be defined
<desktop> i would say a header probably isn't missing
<desktop> because i'm currently running the rom i'm pretty much trying to compile, on my phone
<desktop> so it had to compile for them
<desktop> hey i made progress :D
<desktop> i didn't need to use the other repos apparently
<desktop> i just needed to add a few more lines to the makefile
<desktop> omfg..
<desktop> i'm about to rip this stupid fucking libOmxVdec library right out of this repo
<IdleOne> desktop: Please stop the swearing
<desktop> No rule to make target `/home/desktop/UbuntuTouch/stuff/out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhwui_intermediates/export_includes'
<desktop> why?
<desktop> i really wish i knew the person that wrote this colorconvert.cpp file...
<desktop> i have a few choice words for them
<spanner3003> Has anyone ported Ubuntu touch to the padfone 2?
<desktop> nope
<desktop> ubuntu touch is useless
<desktop> stick to android
<desktop> to hell with this
<desktop> 24 hours and over 20gb bandwidth wasted trying to get this stupid thing to work
<k1l_> o_O
<spanner3003> Wow what was desktop`s problem
<RobbyF> no idea.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-24
<hedz09> Hey guys,  it seems the android side is failing. I don't see any Ubuntu Touch UI yet either. Here's the dmesg output (if helpful): http://pastebin.com/YfThfxB2 Here's my rules file 70-beagleboneblack.rules: http://pastebin.com/. I haven't been able to get logcat working yet. Any thoughts?
<G_> I am a Dev,  is there a way to install Ubuntu touch on galaxy tab 10.1?
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, we still need to seed Recommends do we?
<ogra_> Saviq, yup
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Raisins Day! :-D
<ogra_> bah, raising ...
<ogra_> *raisins
<Laney> but CHOCOLATE
<ogra_> ++
<MacSlow> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: hi
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, do you have any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/mark-unsupported-examples/+merge/208113 doesn't get merged? It's approved (and top-approved).
<davmor2> Morning all
<MacSlow> hey there davmor2
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: because it needs to be train-ci-ed
<tsdgeos> i guess
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... ok Saviq ^ ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, noted
<MacSlow> Saviq, I assume that's not something I need to (can) do
<Saviq> MacSlow, it doesn't really change much, can we wait until there's meaningful changes?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, we now accrue a set of top-ack'ed branches and land them together in the image, only when they're in the archive can they be merged to trunk
<MacSlow> Saviq, well... I'm still trying to get my stuff in... to be able to mentally tick it off
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, but it'll be low on the prio list, ok :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... in that particular case.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, just because it doesn't change anything visible
<MacSlow> Saviq, "documentation"-wise it does :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure
<Saviq> MacSlow, but who's reading that ;P
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just thought starting the week with the simpler stuff would be good ;)
<Saviq> ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, on that regard... almost nobody is using notifications anymore ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, even more, apps won't be able to anyway, only system settings effectively will
<Saviq> MacSlow, since we're stopping unfocused apps, and focused app shouldn't be using notifications anyway
<MacSlow> Saviq, still have the mind-set that app could... not easy to shake that thinking off
<Saviq> MacSlow, :)
 * MacSlow is mildly amused that qt-project.org's doc-search throws 503-errors as Guru-Meditaions at the moment
<mpt> MacSlow, do notification bubbles on Touch have icons like they do on PC? I can’t find any reference to notifications at all on <http://design.ubuntu.com/apps>.
<MacSlow> mpt, there are no special symbolic notificatin-icons (e.g. Volume-Up etc) just regular themed icons or image-files
<mpt> ok, thanks
<MacSlow> mpt, btw... I stated to document the new ones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Notifications
<MacSlow> mpt, but this is very low on priority right now, so it'll take some time until I can finish it
<mpt> ok
<hedz09> Hey guys, I'm still having issues with porting. Here's the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/YfThfxB2, my rules 70-beagleboneblack.rules: http://pastebin.com/0tzu09d1, and the  fstab that's created: http://pastebin.com/QCvxrL85
<ogra_> hedz09, try running "lxc-start -n android -- /init"
<ogra_> see what that gives you
<hedz09> ogra_: lxc-start: failed (98) to create the command service point /var/lib/lxc/android/command lxc-start: ## lxc-start: # The container appears to be already running! lxc-start: ## lxc-start: failed to initialize the container
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> try: lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<ogra_> (might need an extra "enter" once you entered the console to get you a prompt)
<hedz09> ogra_: hmm, it responds back that android is not running :/
<ogra_> so try: lxc-stop -n android -k
<ogra_> then try rthe lxc-start again
<ogra_> you can also try: ps ax|grep /init
<hedz09> ogra_: when I try to stop it it says that android is not running, and the lxc-start says the same thing.
<ogra_> and see if there is a /init (which is the android one) besides the /sbin/init (which is ubuntus upstart)
<ogra_> thats weird
<hedz09> ogra_: ps ax|grep /init says: /init, /sbin/init and lxc-start -n android -- /init
<ogra_> ok, thats fine then
<ogra_> i dont get why it is not properly starting the container then :/
<ogra_> this android build is against the ubuntu android tree, right ?
<ogra_> you didnt just grab "some android for the BBB" but compiled it with all ubuntu chnages
<hedz09> ogra_: what I did was run phablet-dev-bootstrap to retrieve the code, put my CM device/ti/beagleboneblack contents in there, then did lunch and make
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> that should be fine
<ogra_> i really dont get why it doesnt find /system
<ogra_> [    5.939781] initrd: mounting /root/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img as /root/android/system
<ogra_> it should clearly be there
<ogra_> hedz09, can you chack your init.rc in your android tree to see if vold is properly turned off ?
<ogra_> there should be a line like: "#setprop vold.post_fs_data_done 1"
<ogra_> (with a hash sign in front)
<hedz09> ogra_: yes, it's there with the hash sign in front
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> hedz09, lets wait for sergiuens and rsalveti to wake up ... probably they have an idea
<hedz09> ogra_:  Ok, sure. Is it possible there's a permission issue? Also, I don't see any Ubuntu Touch UI yet on my LCD  (not sure if there should be, I'm just seeing terminal commands)
<ogra_> you cant, it needs the container
<hedz09> ogra_: ahh, gotcha.
<ogra_> it needs the binary 3D drivers from there
<ogra_> else it wont be able to display anything
<ogra_> oh, one last thing
<ogra_> mount|grep loop1
<ogra_> see what that returns
<ogra_> /dev/loop1 on /android/system type ext4 (ro,relatime,data=ordered)
<ogra_> /dev/loop1 on /lib/modules type ext4 (ro,relatime,data=ordered)
<ogra_> /dev/loop1 on /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system type ext4 (ro,relatime,data=ordered)
<ogra_> that is what you should see
<hedz09> ogra_: I'm missing the modules one
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> hedz09, you should have all your kernel modules in the android system.img
<ogra_> ls -l /system/lib/modules/
<ogra_> see if they are there
<ogra_> else make sure they get there (in android)
<hedz09> ogra_: Aha! Nothings there
<ogra_> ok, you need to make sure they are there when building your android side
<ogra_> probably there is something modularized in your kernel that prevents the container from starting properly
<hedz09> ogra_: right, that is very true
 * rickspencer3 powers up to image 250 on his phone
<asac> rickspencer3: good luck. hope its fantastic enough for you
<rickspencer3> asac, so I'm rocking Qt5.2, right?
<t1mp> is anyone else getting this when running an autopilot test on image 250?
<t1mp>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/application/_launcher.py", line 23, in <module>
<t1mp>     from gi.repository import GLib, UpstartAppLaunch
<t1mp> ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<t1mp> I never saw gi.repository before
<ogra_> rickspencer3, so you do :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, sweeet!
<asac> rickspencer3: ack :)
<asac> rickspencer3: do you feel it already?
<rickspencer3> now I patiently wait for cjwatson's libclick and all related changes, so I don't have to be patient waiting for apps anymore, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> running 256 here ... apps start a lot faster ... (still 3sec or so, but not 5+ anymore)
<rickspencer3> asac, well, the first app I ran was one of my own, where I read in a 10k line text file and create a local storage database
<ogra_> there is still room for improvement
<ogra_> but the speedup is noticeable
<asac> rickspencer3: that one broke?
<rickspencer3> asac, it's not broken, just terribly coded
<rickspencer3> :)
<ogra_> take a course :)
<rickspencer3> at start up I do a very long operation
<ogra_> i heard popey gives them at times ;)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I have a fix, just need to implement it!
<ogra_> ah
<rickspencer3> switch to u1db!
<rickspencer3> I just have to write a program to generate the qml file from the text file I have
 * ogra_ wishes all bootcharts would look like this http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-255.png
<cjwatson> app startup> yeah, the rest is all on the toolkit/app side, I believe
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and most likely also our disk IO with loop devices
<cjwatson> unless there's something in the scope, but that should be cached
<cjwatson> t1mp: should be fixed by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.4+14.04.20140319.1-0ubuntu2
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, we see weird aa-click crashes ... we were suspecting that upoad to be at fault
<cjwatson> how could an autopilot upload that adds a couple of deps break aa-click? :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, apparmor.click.AppArmorException: "Could not find '/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules'"
<ogra_> thast the error in the .crash file
<t1mp> cjwatson: thanks
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/175/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_calculator_app/_usr_bin_aa-clickhook.0.crash/*view*/
<ogra_> as an example crash
<cjwatson> ogra_: seems a stretch to connect that to that autopilot upload
<ogra_> well, autopilot-touch is the package shipping /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules
<cjwatson> I understand that
<cjwatson> But http://launchpadlibrarian.net/170373621/autopilot_1.4%2B14.04.20140319.1-0ubuntu1_1.4%2B14.04.20140319.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i looked that that already
<ogra_> sadly we dont have any test results prior to 255 ... and that exposes this crash too
<ogra_> (and has the autopilot change)
<ogra_> so its is really hard to tell when exactly the issue started
<ogra_> apparmor itself had its last upload before 250 was tested, so it cant be that
<asac> Saviq: so are the events that we would like to continue being processed being dispatched in the UI thread?
<asac> e.g. UI mainloop
<Saviq> asac, all of them that reach it, in the shell case
<Saviq> asac, it's not only about apps
<cjwatson> ogra_: could it be the *previous* autopilot change?
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> that was friday 3am ... we should have had it in 250 as well
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/250.changes ...
<ogra_> yeah, that was in when testing 250
<ogra_> hmm, and on my 256 install i clearly see '/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules'
<ogra_> so the file is definitely there
<ogra_> and i can even run the failing command manually on a freshly bootstrapped install
<ogra_> (and it imports the file fine)
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, so I put the modules in the android system.img, but the result is the same. /system/lib/modules/3.8.13-bone41 has contents, but mount | grep "loop1" still doesn't show the modules line
<ogra_> anything in dmesg about them ?
<hedz09> ogra_:  only where it shows the virtua kernel memory layout: http://pastebin.com/PyChBmNW
<ogra_> hedz09, btw, would you mind using paste.ubuntu.com (or another pastebin) my browser goes crazy with these falsh movies all the time
<ogra_> *flash
<ogra_> not sure who at pastebin.com decided its a good idea to plaster pastes with movie ads all around them
<hedz09> ogra_: certainly http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146185/ (me neither)
<t1mp> are the phabletutils python libs also deprecated, like phablet-flash?
<t1mp> if yes, are there new libs we can get somewhere?
<ogra_> t1mp, nope, they arent
<t1mp> ok
<ogra_> hedz09, thanks a lot ! ... and yeah, no messages about /lib/modules ... i fear we need rsalveti or sergiuens then ... i'm a bit out of ideas
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, sure :). When do they usually come online?
<ogra_> they are both on american timezones
<ogra_> (and might be off today, not sure)
<t1mp> I just ran into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1284612
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284612 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-config writable-image -p foobar doesn't apt-get update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<t1mp> ogra_: who maintains phablet-tools?
<ogra_> t1mp, sergio
<ogra_> t1mp, we dont want to run apt-get update from any scripts on purpose
<hedz09> ogra_: ahh ok. Hopefully they are not off today, I'm expected to demo it tomorrow night (it's part of my final project)
<ogra_> that can confuse our test tools since they expect certain versions that correspond to the snapshot of the archive the image represents
<t1mp> ogra_: why not? now phablet-config fails which makes it useless
<ogra_> t1mp, it think we could add an additional switch or so
<t1mp> ogra_: hmm. I just tried to use phablet-config to install some autopilot tests on a fresh 250 image, and it gave me a 404 for most of the packages
<ogra_> but by default it should only try to install the versions that were recent when the image was built
<ogra_> fi the tests dont match the AP version in the image you will get breakage
<t1mp> ogra_: that means that the only promoted qt52 image that we have cannot be used to run app autopilot tests
<ogra_> you can manually run apt-get update ... not sure whats the problem with that
<ogra_> (but ude to the design of autopolit you might get wrong results then)
<ogra_> *due
<cjwatson> or you could add an arbitrary empty PPA :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson>         if args.package_dir or args.ppa:
<cjwatson>             adb.shell('apt-get update -qq')
<t1mp> we have a script to run all app tests (before happroving a ui-toolkit MR) on device, and the script relies on phablet-config to work
<t1mp> I understand now why you don't want it to update automatically
<ogra_> t1mp, doe that script come from the Qa team ?
<ogra_> *does
<t1mp> perhaps a switch for phablet-config to call update is indeed a good idea
<t1mp> ogra_: no it doesn't
<ogra_> they usually keep things in sync across the test infra and enduser tools
<ogra_> which is why we have a policy that only their tools should eb used for tests
<ogra_> afaik doanac has a workitem to provide such a script to the UITK team
<balloons> mzanetti, ping
<ogra_> please talk to him
<t1mp> ogra_: then I spend two hours installing packages and manually starting AP tests every time I do an MR
<t1mp> ogra_: oh that's cool, didn't know that
<t1mp> doanac: hello
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988/comments/500423 ...
<mzanetti> balloons: hey
<ogra_> fi its not done yet, it should probably get a bump in prio :)
<balloons> mzanetti, Carla and I ran into a fun issue on Friday. Can you look at something? https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/notebook-list-test/+merge/212251
<MacSlow> Saviq, you want to see a QSortFilterProxyModel be added to NotificationModel and have it expose that said snapDecision-count?
<balloons> mzanetti, so if you grab her branch and run test_dump you'll see that the local qml files changes made for the test (added an objectname) don't exist in the tree. Meaning, it's not using the local qml files
<balloons> However they were built locally and run locally. It's a bit confusing
<balloons> This is a relevant snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132723/
<balloons> running the same binary the same way with autopilot launch and vis shows you the proper objectname. So, this might not be a question for you but I'll poke you anyway and see if you see anything
<balloons> thansk mzanetti
<mzanetti> balloons: didn't we add the parameter to explicitly tell which qml file to load?
<mzanetti> are you using that?
<balloons> mzanetti, yes we are using the -q. If I launch using autopilot launch with a locally built binary, and give it -q to the local qml file I see everything correctly in the dbus tree. In the test we are trying to launch the same way, but don't see the local modifications.
<mzanetti> balloons: searching that branch for "-q" doesn't give any results
<Saviq> MacSlow, why do we need it in QML?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, do, that's what I said in the comment :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, because that's where the special "model background" is drawn or not
<MacSlow> Saviq, s/model/modal
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, the other solution would be to count them in the backend and expose the prop
<MacSlow> Saviq, just doing that... only wished I didn't ahve to touch the backend
<Saviq> MacSlow, but that's probably fine
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, you don't need to
<balloons> mzanetti, inside __init__.py is launch_test_local. that's showing you how it launches. Regardless, since it works outside the test with AP, but not inside, it's an AP issue or something simpler than that, hah
<Saviq> MacSlow, we do have a SortFilterProxyModel in QML
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've not found anything on the QML-side regarding taht..
<Saviq> MacSlow, qsortfilterproxymodelqml.h in unity8
<balloons> mzanetti, it is given the local binary, -q with the local qml
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's a special unity8-thing?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's not exposed to QML otherwise, no
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah that explains it
<kalikiana> MacSlow: Saviq: btw as you're referring to it, I made a uitk component based on that https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sortFilterModel/+merge/211945 and api doc https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1B0yHmPr5yOHri3zZLtRba7eYhTR_K374zZAdED7xgy8/edit
<kalikiana> any input/ review welcome
<Saviq> kalikiana, cool,stuff
<Saviq> s/,/ /
<MacSlow> kalikiana, I barely know about it... not sure I can be of help yet
<kalikiana> MacSlow: you want to use it right? the api gets twice as good for every review based on how useful it is with no regard for how it was written
<MacSlow> kalikiana, first let me actually fix the issue mentioned in the review-comment that brought it up :)
<kalikiana> MacSlow: sure, no rush. just review from somebody using app before it exists is oddly enough a luxury for the uitk
<kalikiana> *api
<cjwatson> didrocks: I think I can at least confirm that this madness with click's symlinks for the apparmor hook being thoroughly confused by different versions of applications doesn't seem to be a recent regression; I'm beginning to get a handle on it and the same logic was around even before libclick
<cjwatson> FWIW
<MacSlow> kalikiana, well I'm "using" the ComboButton already :)
<ogra_> cjwatson,  you mean the carshers ?
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks for confirming and keeping posted :)
<ogra_> yeah, unlikely thats libclick
<ogra_> *crashers
<cjwatson> ogra_: I have no idea whether the crashers are related to what I'm investigating; that's not my starting point
<ogra_> ah, k
<mardy> Kaleo: hi! I'd like to try to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1296728 because it's rather bad for us; do you have any hint of what could be possibly go wrong?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296728 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Buttons in other windows appear broken" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> I'm investigating the problem sergiusens reported with the wrong versions of apps being linked into /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/ - probably also what Sam Bull reported on the list
<ogra_> (it is mine :) )
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> well, i'm still trying to find out why aa-click doesnt fint its profile file
<ogra_> (which makes *all* click tests fail)
<ogra_> but there is no obvious reason :/
<cjwatson> ogra_: well, I suppose it could be the same thing, does the relevant link in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/ point to the right place?
<cjwatson> ogra_: the symptom of the bug I'm investigating is that there are links there pointing to old user-installed versions in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ when they should really be pointing to versions in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/
<ogra_> i dont know, the infrastructure isnt that clever to list that anywhere
<ogra_> what i see is:
<ogra_> aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules
<ogra_> this is run at some point
<ogra_> and it claims /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules does not exist at all
<ogra_> which is clearly a lie
<kalikiana> ogra_, doanac: is there a bug about that planned test script? we've been using ci@home in uitk for a while now and gotten some people curious on re-using it
<ogra_> kalikiana, well, when i asked about a month ago to not use self written scripts ev did put developing a script that works the same as the test infra on doanac's todo ... i thought this was long given to you
<ogra_> since we cant really rely on home written scripts that do their own thing for something as critical as tests
<ogra_> we need to be sure they all use the same setup and environment
<ogra_> else the testing is completely useless
<kalikiana> ogra_: mind you the default expectation is humans running commands by hand
<ogra_> not sure what ci@home is
<ogra_> kalikiana, right
<ogra_> which is what we all do currently
<kalikiana> so you're suggesting a script maintained within the team is worse than that?
<ogra_> except for the automated infra ... and if we want automation it needs to be identical
<ogra_> kalikiana, if the env isnt identical to the test infra, the tests are pretty useless, yes
<hedz09> ogra_: so I tried modifying the 'touch' file in the ubuntu ramdisk. I changed [ -e ${rootmnt}/android/system/lib/modules ] && mount --bind ${rootmnt}/android/system/lib/modules ${rootmnt}/lib/modules to just mount --bind ${rootmnt}/android/system/lib/modules ${rootmnt}/lib/modules, then in 'touch' I just do ls mounts but there's nothing there for modules, still.
<ogra_> its as good as guessing then
<ogra_> hedz09, but it is definitely inside your android system.img file ?
<kalikiana> ogra_: but you do realise whatever humans do is always up to chance unlike a script that reproduces any assumptions consistently
<kalikiana> https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/+junk/ciathome
<kalikiana> in any case, it would be very useful to work together not isolated :-)
<ogra_> kalikiana, right, thats the reason QA was asked to provide such a script ... we discussed that at lenght with UITK people around and asac, didrocks etc involved
<ogra_> since they own the official testing
<kalikiana> ogra_: it does make sense to me that QA is involved if not owning it, but if florian hadn't made a few hours of his time we'd all be weeks behind in work done
<hedz09> ogra_: yes, it is. And when I log into phablet, ls /system/lib/modules/3.8.13-bone41/ has modules.dep, etc.
<ogra_> kalikiana, well, i really dont want to discuss this again, if you guys insist to do your own testing feel free to get approval from asac ...
<ogra_> kalikiana, it was discussed in a hour long discussion at the ci training with your team
<kalikiana> ogra_: no we don't, that's why i'm asking to collaborate instead of waiting without talking
<ogra_> kalikiana, if QA didnt deliver the right script to you guys yet, please poke them
<ogra_> kalikiana, collaborate in what ?
<ogra_> in creating an out of bound second test tool ?
<kalikiana> no, in creating a test tool - there's no first to begin with
<ogra_> kalikiana, there is
<ogra_> QA uses it in the testing infra we all rely on
<ogra_> and there was a request from your team to split that out into a tool you guys can run
<ogra_> which i forwarded on bzoltan's behalf to ev
<ogra_> and to my knowledge doanac is working on it
<kalikiana> exactly we need something that is available. since it isn't we're forced to improvise
<ogra_> creating something additionally just doesnt make sense
<ogra_> kalikiana, so yes, please collaborate ... with doanac ;)
<ogra_> Kaleo as well as bzoltan know that QA is the owner of this
<kalikiana> sure. in the same way uitk is the owner of qml components that apps may improvise if they're not available ;-)
<kalikiana> I know both sides of the story
<ogra_> well, except that if one core app builds improvised stuff that doesnt work, it wnt affect the whole image and all other apps ...
<kalikiana> yes it will. uitk tests explode if the apps do stupid things
<ogra_> if you get false positives in an UITK test that has the potential to kill the world
<kalikiana> we have tons of delays due to hacks
<kalikiana> or even unmaintained apps like notes
<ogra_> anyway, again, i spent multiple hours on exactly the same discussion about 1 month ago, i really dont want to have it again, there was a solution, please talk to asac, bzoltan, ev and Kaleo
<asac> kalikiana: what is ci@home?
<kalikiana> asac: it flashes the device if it's not running the latest and then installs and runs all core apps ap tests on a given merge request
<asac> kalikiana: does it use phablet-test-run?
<asac> kalikiana: do you have a link?
<t1mp> asac: no, ubuntu-device-flash
<asac> t1mp: that thing now alsy runs tests?
<kalikiana> t1mp: well, both
<asac> (not I didnt say phablet-flash :))
<kalikiana> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/+junk/ciathome
<t1mp> kalikiana: yes, true.
<t1mp> asac: yes, I am noting that now (I didn't before) :)
<asac> kalikiana: did you get 100% success on fridays build reliable with that?
<kalikiana> asac: I did stumble on some failures that's why right now I'm doing a "harmess branch" as t1mp is also to see if the image is good
<kalikiana> (though we did have some discussions on the failures last week, we weren't just waintg)
<t1mp> asac: ci@home is not meant to be a permanent solution, but it is all we have now (besides flashing, installing packages, and starting all the app tests manually)
<asac> doanac: maybe check their ciathome thing above
<asac> doanac: i remember you wanted to get a "standard tool" that would run a batch of tests with flashing etc.
<asac> similar to infra
<kalikiana> it was expected from the start that it'd only be temporary anyway - but I think somewhere communication got stuck so that was the main reason for the above discussion
<hedz09> ogra_: does /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh run? I'm trying to modify the script for testing (to see how far it gets), by adding echos, but I don't see anything
<ogra_> kalikiana, yeah, i think doanac was dragged into some important other stuff before he could finish
<asac> kalikiana: yeah, collaborate with doanac on this
<asac> ensure he embraces what you have or replaces it
<ogra_> hedz09, yes, it gets run by lxc-start
<ogra_> rsalveti, yo ... do you have any idea for hedz09 ? he tries to port to a beaglebone black, we got it to boot into the ubuntu rootfs but it seems to not be ablet to start the container ... all bits and pieces seem to be there
<ogra_> and i'm slightly out of ideas
<ogra_> init.rc complains about /system/bin/* not being found
<rsalveti> ogra_: /system/bin/* not found probably means issues when creating the android system.img
<rsalveti> usually you can validate if the container is working correctly by booting into android directly
<rsalveti> if it works, then the same image can be used by the container
<rsalveti> then all you need to do is making sure you have the needed kernel options enabled (for pid namespace and so on)
<hedz09> ogra_: not sure if this gives us a clue...but if I run pre-start after logging into phablet I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146569/
<ogra_> hedz09, no, that wont help since you are missing variables that öxc-start sets
<ogra_> *lxc-start
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, /init starts
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but init is part of the android initrd
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146185/ see line 434 and later
<ogra_> and /system is populated on the ubuntu side, so i would expect it to be available in the android side as well
<rsalveti> depends how you're booting it
<rsalveti> cdimage or system
<ogra_> system
<rsalveti> [   15.169616] init: cannot find '/system/bin/servicemanager', disabling 'servicemanager'
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> yeah, can't find the system partition/mount point
<ogra_> for all binaries
<ogra_> but if you look above
<ogra_> it properly mounts the android system.img in the initrd
<ogra_>     5.946209] initrd: mounting /root/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img as /root/android/system
<rsalveti> hedz09: can you access these files from adb?
<ogra_> rsalveti, adb doesnt run since the container doesnt start ... he is logged in via serial tty (its a beagle)
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> but yeah, /system is populated
<ogra_> and looks fine
<hedz09> rsalveti: what ogra_ siad
<ogra_> (we're on this the whole weekend already)
<rsalveti> hedz09: do you have /android/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img ?
<hedz09> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> then you should also have a bunch of bind mounted partitions under $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH
<rsalveti> which in theory is what the container would be able to see
<rsalveti> ogra_: wonder if there's a new kernel option or similar that makes the container unable to see a mount point mounted by the host
<ogra_> $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH is /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, yeah ... that would be one explanation
<ogra_> i really dont see why else it would fail
<rsalveti> this is a 3.8 based kernel
<rsalveti> not that new either
<rsalveti> maybe pinging stgraber
<ogra_> well, even the 3.0 one on the maguro still works
<ogra_> i doubt the old kernel is the issue ... a missing config option could be though
<rsalveti> I wonder if a newer kernel is the issue :-)
<rsalveti> we only tested <= 3.4
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<hedz09> rsalveti: yes, the contents of /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs is :is acct, cache, config, d, data, default.prop, dev, etc, fstab.am335xevm, init, init.am335xevm.rc, init.am335xevm.usb.rc, init.goldfish.rc, init.rc, init.trace.rc, mnt, proc, sbin, sdcard, socket, storage, sys, system, ueventd.am335xevm.rc, ueventd.goldfish.rc, ueventd.rc, usbdrive, vendor
<rsalveti> hedz09: can you check the contents of /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system ?
<ogra_> hedz09, chack if system has any content there
<hedz09> rsalveti: , ogra_ , yes it has bin, boot, xbin, etc, lib, build.prop, lost+found
<tedg> cjwatson, Heh, couldn't figure out why the url-dispatcher tests were failing, libclick broke them!  :-)  (a good kind of break)
<cjwatson> tedg: oh?
<tedg> cjwatson, Not a big deal, just using a substitute command line for the test. Need to switch to the test click DB.
<ogra_> hedz09, if you call /system/bin/logcat -d ... what is the exact error ?
<cjwatson> tedg: hm, do I need to add url-dispatcher to my list of things to libclickify, though?  I hadn't noticed it was using click
<cjwatson> tedg: or are you already doing that?
<tedg> cjwatson, No, it's using libual
<cjwatson> tedg: service/dispatcher.c isn't?
<hedz09> ogra_: it still says no such file or directory by doing that command
<tedg> cjwatson, Yes, but the branches change it significantly. I'm porting the test suite.
<ogra_> hedz09, and ls -l /system/bin/logcat ?
<cjwatson> tedg: but yeah, you should be able to port over the test changes I made to ual pretty much directly, I guess
<cjwatson> tedg: OK, I shan't worry about it for the moment then ...
<hedz09> ogra_:  -rwsr-sr-x 1 root 2000 13700 Mar 15  2014 /system/bin/logcat
<ogra_> rws ??
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> hedz09, how exactly did you convert that system.img ?
<ogra_> hedz09, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146678/ ... should been something along these lines
<ogra_> (thats from rootstock-touch-install)
<mhall119> mandel: ping
<mandel> mhall119, hello!
<hedz09> ogra_: yes, that's what I did. After you left yesterday I was thinking it was a permission issue so I must have done something whack
<ogra_> hedz09, the setuid permission clearly looks wrong
<hedz09> ogra_: should I start making the android system.img from scratch or is there a quick fix?
<ogra_> try making it from scratch i guess
<hedz09> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> pmcgowan, btw http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-255.png
<hedz09> ogra_: is sim2img from the cm build different than sim2img from the ubuntu touch build?
<ogra_> sim2img comes from the android-tools package
<ogra_> (should come from the ...)
<ogra_> hedz09, see the README from rootstock
<ogra_> iirc i added the packages there
<ogra_> (or in the script itself)
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, well I used the one built when I made CM and this is the result I got from ls -la /system/bin/logcat: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root 2000 13700 Mar 15  2014
<cjwatson> popey: do I remember correctly that you had the same bug that Sergio had, with apparmor profiles only being generated for upgraded versions of preinstalled apps in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ and not for the current version in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/ that was actually being used?
<ogra_> hedz09, that looks right
<hedz09> ogra_: /system/bin/logcat -d still gives the file or directory not found error
<pmcgowan> ogra_, if I read that right thats good
<ogra_> hedz09, ls -l /dev/alog/
<ogra_> hedz09, do the files in there exist and link to the right devices ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it is :) we need to start lightdm earlier though (teh bootsplash lives in lightdm now)
<pmcgowan> nice
<cjwatson> sergiusens: aha, somehow I'd got the idea you were off today - I have a click fix for the apparmor profile craziness you were reporting, awaiting silo assignment - are you still in a position to test it for me by any chance, once it's assigned and built?
<ogra_> he is ... (officially)
<ogra_> but so he is on the sundays you meet him here ;)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I am; at pycamp
<cjwatson> ah, not in canonicaladmin, ok
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yeah it's a holiday today;
 * sergiusens needs to fix his oudated status
<sergiusens> cjwatson, how soon will it be done; I have ~ 30' from now and then I hop on a car to drive back home
<cjwatson> won't be within 30mins
<sergiusens> cjwatson, so if it's later today I might be able to test it
<sergiusens> after I get home and settle for a bit
<cjwatson> ok, let's see
<popey> cjwatson: uh, possibly. I don't recall the specifics.
<sergiusens> cjwatson, is there an MR/MP up?
<cjwatson> popey: if you did it would be manifesting as whitescreens on starting anything in "ls -l /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/ | fgrep /opt/click.ubuntu.com" that also matches a preinstalled app
<cjwatson> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/+merge/212458
<sergiusens> thanks
<hedz09> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146860/
<ogra_> hedz09, and the devices in the /dev dir exist ?
<hedz09> ogra_: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146878/
<ogra_> hmm, that looks fine
<ogra_> i wonder why logcat still complains then
<hedz09> ogra_: does anything extra have to be added to 70-beagleboneblack.rules for it to work?
<pete-woods> bfiller: hi, is there something I can do to get this camera-app MR landed? (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/handle-quit-signal/+merge/205546)
<ogra_> hedz09, no, these links come from the 65-android.rules file and should be fine
<bfiller> pete-woods: we'll get that released in the next few days now that we're unblocked
<bfiller> sorry about hte delay
<pete-woods> bfiller: no worries, I understand there have been a series of blockages
<pete-woods> bfiller: I would also highlight this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1277488)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1277488 in gallery-app "Several HUD actions not wired up (Delete, Share, Add, Undo, Redo)" [High,Confirmed]
<pete-woods> several of the actions do nothing, even though the toolbar versions do
<pete-woods> I guess this must just mean that no-one uses the hud :p
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, hmm.. now what?
<ogra_> hedz09, i'm really out of ideas :(
<bfiller> balloons: trunk of gallery-app has all the changes now, so click release should be ready to go
<balloons> bfiller, gotcha
<bfiller> balloons: just let me know when that lands in the store
<hedz09> ogra_: hmm, I tried the lxc-start again and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146978/
<hedz09> ogra_: and now I can't see to enter any input
<hedz09> ogra_: I wonder does that help us?
<ogra_> hedz09, hmm, your system might not ship /sbin/adbd (the android side) try to remove /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/10-no-adbd
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> shouldnt do any harm actually
<ogra_> i see: run-parts /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d || true
<ogra_> so it should just jump to || true
<ogra_> hedz09, you could try to add some echos to /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh for debugging ...
<ogra_> or add set -x in the second row to get shell debug output for it
<ogra_> i think the latter is actually easier
<hedz09> ogra_: like so? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147022/
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> #!/bin/sh
<ogra_> set -x
<ogra_> like so :)
<hedz09> ogra_: oh :)
<ogra_> stgraber, do you have any idea if a 3.8 kernel could do any harm for lxc ? hedz09 tries to port to a BBB and it seems we cant get his container to start properly
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, lxc will work with >= 2.6.32
<ogra_> thanks
<stgraber> the output of lxc-checkconfig may be useful though
<ogra_> stgraber, even on touch devices ?
<ogra_> (where would it get the config)
<ogra_> or does it actual runtime checks
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks for writing that email client from scratch for Ubuntu.  Definitely a big plus for the phone even though you're not collaborating with other projects.  +1
<stgraber> it tries to look from /boot or from /proc/config.gz if neither is available then you'd have to run manually passing it the right kernel config
<hedz09> ogra_: ignore the random echos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147074/
<ogra_> stgraber, right, i guess the latter applies :)
<popey> cjwatson: dunno if it's related but I now have an app that starts with white screen on #250 - click-update-manager
<stgraber> lack of multiple pts instances is usually the weirdest one to detect because lxc will be mostly happy with it until things start failing randomly
<stgraber> the rest will usually just make lxc fail entirely with an error
<ogra_> hedz09, sp try what stgraber mentioned above
<ogra_> *so
<t1mp> can someone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1296826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296826 in messaging-app "A bunch of autopilot failures when testing with image 250" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> hedz09, run lxc-checkconfig (and hand it your kernel config if you dont have /proc/config.gz enabled)
<ogra_> t1mp, is ofono-phonesim-autostart installed prior to running the test ?
<ogra_> (it needs to be installed and running)
<t1mp> ogra_: yes,   Installed: 1.19-0ubuntu10
<ogra_> t1mp, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/250:20140321:20140304/7298/ these are the results for 250
<cjwatson> popey: I don't think that's itself a click app, is it?  if not that would be unrelated
<popey> ah no.
<ogra_> t1mp, you can check yourself from http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ (just click on the build number of the device you want to see)
<ogra_> 250 was fine
<ogra_> no errors
<ogra_> hedz09, nothing unusual in the paste btw ... so check the config
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146978/ in case you are interested in the lxc startup errors (pretty weird, mounts are there and all)
<t1mp> ogra_: ok. Still I see the errors. I updated the bug description with more information
<Saviq> beuno, hey, I can't publish my app since Friday or so, getting "Your application can not be published at this time. Please try again later.", am I doing something wrong: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/552/ ?
<t1mp> I'll see if I can reproduce it with trusty-proposed
<beuno> Saviq, looking
<mhall119> nhaines: don't make me come over there to kick you
<ogra_> nhaines, thats the issue with these Canonical people ... they never give back !
<beuno> Saviq, chasing it, I'll get back to you
<Saviq> beuno, thanks
 * ogra_ grins at mhall119 
<stgraber> ogra_: I assume you already confirmed that /android/* looks good on the host?
<ogra_> stgraber, indeed
<nhaines> mhall119: Of course that might mean you've fractured the mail client community.  :)
<ogra_> totally !
<nhaines> mhall119: actually, I'm thrilled to death there's a mail client coming.  Thank you for your hard work in getting that bootstrapped!  :D
<hedz09> ogra_:  here's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147113/ . How do I "hand it your kernel config if you dont have /proc/config.gz enabled" as you said?
<ogra_> hedz09, well,it obviously found your config ... but else, see the last line of your paste ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147113/ user namespace ? should do harm, should it ?
<ogra_> *shouldnt do
<mhall119> nhaines: I'm very optimistic about it
<popey> +1
<mhall119> we've got such a great community of designers and developers around apps now, that I think we can make a really first-class email client
<beuno> Saviq, ok, found the problem. It's unhappy about the translations to polish
<beuno> need to figure out why
<stgraber> ogra_: right, that config looks compatible with the features used by touch
<ogra_> i wishi knew whats wrong then
<cjwatson> all software expands until it has the ability to read mail -- somebody's law, I forget whose
<ogra_> mailman law ? :)
<nhaines> cjwatson: worked for emacs.  :)
<cjwatson> emacs can read mail several times over; it just isn't a very good editor
<stgraber> ogra_: assuming the container doesn't entirely die immediately, you may want to check /proc/<pid of init in the container>/mounts and "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/system" to see what's going on there
<Saviq> beuno, btw, where do we file feedback on the store? like I thought 255 limit for keywords wasn't enough for me this time...
<ogra_> hedz09, ^^^^
<Saviq> beuno, also, it would be nice if it had shown the original strings when translating :)
<beuno> Saviq, file here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+filebug
<Saviq> beuno, ok thanks
<nhaines> mhall119: it was really smart to pick trojità, and great that they're willing to accept the project upstream.
<beuno> Saviq, throw the links at me and I'll get them looked at
<Saviq> beuno, will do, thanks
<beuno> Saviq, I'll let you know ASAP about this bug
<quebre> hello
<hedz09> ogra_: how do I figure out the pid?
<ogra_> hedz09, lxc-info -nandroid
<ogra_> oh wait
<quebre> my goal is to install ubuntu touch on tablet, where do i start ? how do i load root filesystem ? do i need ubuntu on my desktop in order to install ubuntu touch on tablet? can i boot from external sdcard ? or the only way is when i connect the tablet via USB cable to my PC ?
<ogra_> hedz09, ps ax|grep init ... you want the /init (without sbin)
<mhall119> nhaines: indeed, upstream has been very keen on us working with them and gettingour work into their repo
<mhall119> it's been a great experience
<Saviq> beuno, bug #1296836, bug #1296838, bug #1296841, bug #1296842
<ubot5> bug 1296836 in Software Center Agent "255 character limit for keywords too low" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296836
<ubot5> bug 1296838 in Software Center Agent "Should show original text when translating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296838
<ubot5> bug 1296841 in Software Center Agent "Should support extracting description translations from gettext" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296841
<ubot5> bug 1296842 in Software Center Agent "Allow adding screenshots for different languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296842
<Saviq> beuno, sorry if any are duplicates
 * beuno regrets telling Saviq where to file bugs
<beuno> :)
<Saviq> :D
<beuno> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> beuno, they're mostly wishlist-style ;)
<quebre> bug #1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ogra_> t1mp, look at the messaging apps tests from 256 btw ;)
<nhaines> nhaines: that's great.  Sometimes I wonder if everyone's forgotten how to collaborate in software.  :)
<hedz09> ogra_:  /proc/<pid of init in the container>/mounts is empty, "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/system" says system doesn't exist. "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/" has the contents of the android-ramdisk
<t1mp> ogra_: where do I find those?
<t1mp> ogra_: I just ran them locally on 256: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147199/
<ogra_> t1mp, i just told you above
<t1mp> ogra_: I should bookmark that page :)
<ogra_> t1mp, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ click on the image buiuld id you want to look at
<ogra_> 256 is still running (there were server outages over the weekend)
<ogra_> but messaging just finished
<nhaines> hm, talking to myself.  :)
<nhaines> mhall119: that's great.  Sometimes I wonder if everyone's forgotten how to collaborate in software.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, as long as you have interesting stuff to tell you
<WebVisitor-1> hey does anyone know if it is possible to set up multitouch support for ubuntu 13.10?
<nhaines> ogra_: I always find myself hanging on every word.  :)
<t1mp> ogra_: that looks a lot like my failures
<ogra_> t1mp, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/253.changes
<ogra_> so messaging-app was updated in 253
<ogra_> i guess that brought some issues
<t1mp> thanks
<Alpe> hello
<hedz09> ogra_: also for the life of me I can't figure out what usage : CONFIG=/path/to/config /usr/bin/lxc-checkconfig is telling me to do
<Alpe> is this the right place to ask about touchpad?
<mhall119> Alpe: no, this is about touch interfaces (phone, tablet, etc)
<ogra_> hedz09, to use the path to the config in the CONFIG= var in case the test doesnt work (but since it worked, you dont need to bother(
<Alpe> ah i see thx anyway :)
<mhall119> Alpe: if you need support for getting a touchpad working #ubuntu is the official help channel
<mhall119> Alpe: you should also try askubuntu.com
<ogra_> Alpe, try #ubuntu-x for Xorg input devices ;)
<mhall119> ^^ that too
<quebre> mhall119: do i need ubuntu to install ubuntu touch ?
 * mhall119 didn't know about #ubuntu-x
<quebre> coz in the install page it says "    ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap"
<mhall119> quebre: no, all you really need is adb and the image files
<Alpe> ill try them out and ty again :)
<quebre> mhall119: adb ?
<mhall119> quebre: go down to the Manual section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<quebre> ok..
<ogra_> mhall119, i think manual installs dont work anymore
<mhall119> quebre: adb is an android tool that lets you connect to a device over USB, that's what phablet-flash and ubuntu-device-flash use internally
<mhall119> ogra_: they don't?
<mhall119> ogra_: if that's the case, the wiki needs to be updated
<ogra_> havent tried myself, but thats the feedback i grokked over time in here
<quebre> mhall119: so i must have android first in order to install ubuntu touch ?
<mhall119> quebre: yes, it only works on Android devices currently
<quebre> oh
<ogra_> mhall119, yes, people should use rootstock-ng or so ... but that will require ubuntu (as ubuntu-device-flash does atm)
<mhall119> no windows phone or iphone
<mhall119> ogra_: who can update the wiki for this?
<mhall119> I mean, who has the knowledge to update it properly
<ogra_> mhall119, someone who verified it ...
<mhall119> because it's not me
<mhall119> ogra_: have you verified it? :)
<ogra_> mhall119, it is something i wanted to do but i have always some more importatnt stuff to handle
<mhall119> a likely story
<quebre> mhall119: im confused coz there is PC and ARM EABI images to select, i want it for my tablet so i should select ARM image, right? why i would have to choose PC image if im doing it for android tablet ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<mhall119> quebre: I assume PC means x86 architecture
<quebre> yes..
<ogra_> these are only for the emulator
<quebre> oh
<ogra_> ignore them
<quebre> ok
<pitti> $ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup --channel devel-proposed
<pitti> ERROR:phablet-flash:https://system-image.ubuntu.com/devel-proposed/mako/index.json cannot be retrieved
<pitti> /devel-proposed/ indeed does not exist
<pitti> any idea about that?
<popey> phablet-flash is deprecated
<popey> use ubuntu-device-flash
<cwayne> pitti, phablet-flash is deprecated, ubuntu-device-flash is now used
<pitti> seems there is a missing /system-image?
<pitti> cwayne, popey: oh, thanks; we still ship that binary though, and it doesn't say "deprecated"
<popey> pitti: known bug
<ogra_> pitti, there is a branch that has a warning message added
<pitti> ah, better
<ogra_> didnt land yet
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> ooh, finaly! not trampling into my home directory any more with ~/phablet...
<pitti> but using ~/.cache/ properly
<pitti> thanks
<ogra_> send flowers to serguiens
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> and it is written in go ;)
<pitti> ogra_: can't, he's offline
<ogra_> yeah, at some conference
<pitti> ogra_: ah, that's why it is now so big :)
<ogra_> should run on MAC too now ;)
<pitti> but at least still way smaller than these ridiculously huge juju binaries :)
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> well, we'll go fo go even on the desktop
<ogra_> so petter get used to it ;)
<ogra_> *better
<pitti> not with the brokenness that golang is; gcc-go is hopefully doing it right
<hedz09> ogra_: ok,  btw I think you missed my message earlier: /proc/<pid of init in the container>/mounts is empty, "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/system" says system doesn't exist. "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/" has the contents of the android-ramdisk
<pitti> cwayne, popey: before I ask again, is phablet-network deprecated too? I don't see an ubuntu-device-* counterpart
<popey> no
<ogra_> hedz09, no, i didnt, but stgraber is probably the better address ...
<cwayne> pitti, nope, just phablet-flash
<ogra_> hedz09, but if it doesnt have system thats most likely the issue ...
<ogra_> though i still have no idea why that would be
<pitti> cwayne: thanks
<hedz09> stgraber: do you have any thoughts?;  /proc/<pid of init in the container>/mounts is empty, "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/system" says system doesn't exist. "ls -l /proc/<pid of init in the container>/root/" has the contents of the android-ramdisk
<ogra_> stgraber, this is pre-start.sh with set -x http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147074/
<ogra_> obviously there /system is mounted fine
<stgraber> might be worth adding a ls -lh in the pre-start script to see what the container root looks like before init is started, if looking at /system from there shows its content fine, then the problem is likely to be one of the init rc script playing with mounts
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<hedz09> stgraber: , ogra_ , at the end like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147354/ ?
<stgraber> hedz09: "ls -lh $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/" and "ls -lh $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/system"
<stgraber> oh you may need them to output on stderr to have them visible
<stgraber> so add 1>&2 at the end of both lines
<ogra_> yeah
<nhaines> I can't wait for the new scopes stuff to land.  :)
<ogra_> ++
<cwayne> ++
<hedz09> stgraber: , ogra_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147433/
<ogra_> (though i'm not thrilled by white everywhere)
<hedz09> stgraber: that's the output of adding those lines
<ogra_> hedz09, looks all fine to me
<hedz09> ogra_:  ok, stgraber was suggesting the problem could be with one of the inits, here's the ones I have in my android-ramdisk (besides init.rc): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147481/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147482/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147483/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147484/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147485/
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/256:20140324:20140304/7337/
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> hedz09, mount_all /fstab.am335xevm ... in the first file
<ogra_> take a look at that fstab
<hedz09> ogra_:  I don't see any problems in the fstab, do you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147504/
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> looks ok
<cwayne> popey, hey, have you tried out weather app on desktop? i cna never seem to get any data..
<hedz09> ogra_: hmm...I don't see any mounts in the other init files
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> there is theoretically no reason why it shouldnt work
<ogra_> the ls -lh outputs also look fine
<ogra_> unless stgraber sees something i dont
<hedz09> ogra_: what about the loop1 thing, where the modules still isn't there.
<ogra_> that shouldnt have any ill effect though
<hedz09> ogra_: what about "init: ureadahead main process (279) terminated with status 5"
<ogra_> not relevant
<ogra_> just makes your boot a little slower if ureadahead doesnt run
 * dobey wonders what the "correct" debian Section: for scopes would be. "gnome" doesn't quite seem right
<gerlowskija> cwayne: do you get anything when you change the data provider to "openweatherdata" instead of TWC, in the settings tab?
<dobey> hah. and unity8's Section is 'x11'
<dobey> lol, so is mir's
<ogra_> x11 translates to "graphical stuff"
<ogra_> should be fine for the scopes too
<dobey> eh
<cjwatson> technically there ought to be a new section but that's effort
<dobey> specifying a section feels like we're stuck in the 90s
<cwayne> gerlowskija, yep
<cjwatson> dobey: I wouldn't recommend spending more than ten seconds' thought on it
<cjwatson> dobey: it's overridden anyway
<davmor2> charles: \o/
<charles> davmor2, :-)
<dobey> yeah, i was just making a branch to kill the vala scope for when the new unity8 lands, and noticed it. thought maybe i should change it to something more correct, but none of the obvious ones are "correct" either :)
<davmor2> charles: didn't even know it was a bug, just seemed odd that one linked to clock and the other could be clicked but didn't go anywhere :)
<asac> beuno: so can you provide us a simple staging pocket, with an API that we can then track and publish to store through CITrain?
<asac> beuno: click is a big PITA now as its not really easy to stage and publish
<asac> beuno: let me know if there are plans already
<popey> cwayne: bug 1296610
<ubot5> bug 1296610 in Ubuntu Weather App "Desktop: TWC key is missing in the daily-ppa " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296610
<cwayne> popey, ah thanks
<AskUbuntu> Porting Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7560 | http://askubuntu.com/q/438701
<rsalveti> ogra_: any idea why we have a migration blocker in place for initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch?
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/blocks.txt
<rsalveti> hm, it seems xnox blocked it
<rsalveti> bug 1293678
<ubot5> bug 1293678 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "new fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293678
<rsalveti> love the lack of a proper bug description
<rsalveti> well, will ping him tomorrow
<pmcgowan> nik90, can you give me a pointer how to use the UCDK?
<davmor2> rsalveti: let me clear that one up for  you a bit, the "Whatsit" did fit in the "OOjit"making it impossible to run the "thingy-ma-jig"  hence xnox blocking it.  I hope that is much clearer not and don't forget all that technical jargon you'll need it to report the issue fixed ;)
<beuno> asac, no plans currently, I'll add it to my ToDo
<rsalveti> davmor2: lol, got it
<nik90> pmcgowan: UCDK?
<pmcgowan> nik90, hey, Lucas's design kit
<davmor2> nik90: dyslexic DUCK :)
<nik90> pmcgowan: hey, actually Lucas designed my app using UCDK. I did not use it directly myself :)
<nik90> davmor2: hehe ;)
<pmcgowan> nik90, oh rats, trying to figure out how to use it
<pmcgowan> not a designer
<nik90> pmcgowan: but I believe the UCDK is more directed at designers who want to use it to create mockups
<pmcgowan> nik90, I kinda want to take a test ride with it, but not sure where to start
<davmor2> pmcgowan: isn't it just a design pack for scribus or something?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, right good question
<pmcgowan> I loaded it in inkscape and I see lots of goodies
<nik90> pmcgowan: yeah you should contact Lucas in g+..he will be quite receptive to coming up with some cool designs for your app.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: inkscape that's the one
<nik90> davmor2: you use inkscape and then use the UCDK components to design your mockup
<pmcgowan> and then how do you see them on the device? guess I need to ask him
<nik90> pmcgowan: yup you should ask him. But my guess is that he opens them using the gallery app
<pmcgowan> heh ok
<nik90> pmcgowan: since the image size has the same ratio as the N4 and so on..
<davmor2> pmcgowan: deposit the image on the device open it in gallery?
<nik90> pmcgowan: also there are free online services like "placeit" which does those stuff :)
<nik90> pmcgowan: they simulate the mockup in a N4 in real life
<pmcgowan> the implication was it was more interactive
<quebre> hmm
<quebre> i installed ADB on android, on my desktop i have windows 7, how do i exactly get this Ubuntu Touch installed on my tablet ? ..
<cwayne> danielholm, ping
<danielholm> cwayne: hey mate!
<cwayne> danielholm, heya, sorry it's taken so long for me to get back to you re: online-accounts for lastfm
<danielholm> cwayne: no worries. I get that you are busy
<cwayne> danielholm, i'm trying a build right now, hoping it works :)
<danielholm> cwayne: I talked to Planela, who told be that I kinda misunderstood the use of the online account and that it would probably be a lot easier than I thought
<danielholm> cwayne: a build of the last.fm online account?
<cwayne> danielholm, yea
<danielholm> cwayne: amazing!
<danielholm> cwayne: your own code?
<danielholm> cwayne: I got really excited now :) I was going to give it another go tomorrow during the Music hack day. if it works I could focus on the functions inside the app instead
<cwayne> danielholm, yeah, that's why i wanted to see if i could get it so you guys could concentrate on that stuff :)
<cwayne> hm, looks like lastfm isn't standard oauth though
<danielholm> cwayne: that was very kind of you. could I help by trying it out or something?
<danielholm> cwayne: they have like three different types of authentication, I believe: http://www.lastfm.se/api/authentication
<danielholm> cwayne: I really got stuck on that. signing this url with that key and so on.
<cwayne> mardy, you around?
<cwayne> danielholm, yeah, it's very not even a little bit normal oauth
<cwayne> lol
<danielholm> cwayne: haha
<cwayne> danielholm, so bad news is we definitely can't do this with the oauth2 signon-plugin
<danielholm> cwayne: that's really too bad. how do we proceed then?
<cwayne> danielholm, well, someone wrote a signon-plugin for lastfm back in 2009, i say we hack on that for a bit and see if we can ake it work
<cwayne> otherwise, we'd have to write one from scratch, or just have the app handle the authentication for now
<danielholm> cwayne: ok
<danielholm> cwayne: how fun! :P
<danielholm> cwayne: I don't know when last.fm updated their auth last time. But doenst Rhythmbox use some kind of oauth?
<cwayne> danielholm, rb does it in-app instead of using the online account
<danielholm> cwayne: yeah, but I was more asking why oauth seem to work for them?
<cwayne> they're likely not using oauth
<cwayne> it's just developed to work directly with last.fm's shenanigans
<danielholm> cwayne: okay, hah. But hopefully we can get it to work anyway
<cwayne> danielholm, yeah, im looking into it, but it's *way* more complicated than a normal account-plugin :/
<danielholm> cwayne: that actually feels way better for my sake. I've been pulling my hair over this
<cwayne> danielholm, yeah it's... not a normal case for sure
<danielholm> cwayne: wounder why they've made it this hard. Everything with signing, and gettint a token, signing with the token. Probably because of security or something, but come on
<cwayne> yeah, they really should have just implemented oauth
<cwayne> it would have been easier for them
<danielholm> cwayne: http://hybridauth.sourceforge.net/userguide/IDProvider_info_LastFM.html ?
<cwayne> that's all random php bits
<Aurion-tech> Hello
<Aurion-tech> How is everyone doing today?
<Aurion-tech> I have some questions.
<hedz09> Hey guys, I almost have a successful port, but I'm still having issues (on the android side I believe). Here's my output via serial debug paste.ubuntu.com/7148597/, around line 560 it finishes booting, line 571 I have the logcat output, line 750 I have the /var/log/syslog output, line 2662 I have the /var/log/lxc/android.log  output
<Aurion-tech> Hello
<hedz09> anyone here?
<rsalveti> Saviq: did you fix the issue with your adb push failing every time you were running dualboot-one-device.sh? it's disconnecting here as well now
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, the script works for me, but under android it started reconnecting every 5s again :|
<hedz09> rsalveti: I almost have a successful port, but I'm still having issues (on the android side I believe). Here's my output via serial debug, do you have any ideas? paste.ubuntu.com/7148597/ , around line 560 it finishes booting, line 571 I have the logcat output, line 750 I have the /var/log/syslog output, line 2662 I have the /var/log/lxc/android.log  output
<hedz09> rsalveti: I think the /var/log/lxc/android.log  output is the most useful.
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, getting the reconnecting issue now
<Saviq> rsalveti, so yeah, only thing helped me with that was complete fresh flash
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-25
<rsalveti> hedz09: cool, so you got the container at least now
<rsalveti> [   15.837413] init: cannot find '/sbin/upstart-property-watcher', disabling 'upstart-watcher'
<rsalveti> this means you're not building the upstart-property-watcher
<rsalveti> hm, but it's actually running
<hedz09> rsalveti: I don't get any gui
<rsalveti> hedz09: try with mir, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<rsalveti> bbl
<hedz09> rsalveti: still no gui :( after trying with mir
<hedz09> rsalveti: LCD eventually goes black
<hedz09> rsalveti: I'm debugging using this upstart provided by ogra_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142002/
<logical> hey guys quick question, can  install ubuntu on samsung gt s5660
<jakew02> anyone run into this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7149040/
<jakew02> from BoardConfigCommon.mk
<jakew02> i already tried to comment-out BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 880803840 # 840M
<jakew02> and i added in capability to mount partition by-name to /build..
<rsalveti> hedz09: if LCD is actually black during boot, it probably means the display-server is in place
<rsalveti> either mir or SF
<rsalveti> hedz09: try using phablet (sudo -u phablet -i), and starting apps
<hedz09> rsalveti: well during boot I see the same messages that I see on my serial debug output, but when it asks me to login on via the serial connection the LCD goes black, but then resumes showing dmesg messages
<hedz09> rsalveti: how do I start apps?
<rsalveti> hedz09: hm, they you might have an issue with the display-server
<rsalveti> hedz09: remove /home/phablet/.display-mir, reboot and paste me your logcat
<hedz09> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7149090/
<rsalveti> hedz09: it seems everything is running fine
<rsalveti> hedz09: try calling 'test_sf'
<rsalveti> might be wrong dev permissions
<rsalveti> if you still didn't create your udev file
<hedz09> rsalveti: it says  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rsalveti> hedz09: anything on logcat?
<hedz09> rsalveti: I didn't notice anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/7149109/
<rsalveti> I/ARMAssembler( 1279): generated scanline__00000077:03010108_00000A08_00000000 [  4 ipp] (25 ins) at [0xaab6c1f0:0xaab6c254] in 188917 ns
<rsalveti> E/libEGL  ( 1279): called unimplemented OpenGL ES API
<rsalveti> do you know if this actually supports opengles 2?
<rsalveti> I/SurfaceFlinger(  614): renderer  : Android PixelFlinger 1.4
<rsalveti> wonder if the pvr drivers are installed properly
<rsalveti> brb, dinner
<tshirtman> is the libsdl2 built in the ubuntu repository (on ubuntu-touch) mir-enabled?
<hedz09> rsalveti: I'm not sure if it does support opengles 2
<hedz09> rsalveti: I don't think it does https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/beagleboard/bPrO73EbNSo (I'm using the BBB)
<cjwatson> tshirtman: not yet, bug 1295389, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/enable-mir-support-ffe/+merge/212072
<ubot5> bug 1295389 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Enable Mir video support for 2.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295389
<hedz09> rsalveti: is there any other option?
<Laos> Does Ubuntu Touch support WPA2 Enterprise?
<hedz09> rsalveti: when building android, here under Kernel 3.8 this guy mentions how to disable sgx: http://nelenkov.blogspot.ca/2013/07/building-wireless-android-device.html, can the same be done here?
<hedz09> rsalveti: if I go offline I'll be back shortly... hoping you can provide some guidance
<jakew02> is this flag defined in any of the supported devices' BoardConfig? INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_ANDROID
<jakew02> because i can just remove that from build/core/Makefile and it will compile just fine, but that's not the right way to go about resolving this..
<hedz09> rsalveti: back
<nhaines> Hey, does anyone know when the cron job triggers new builds?  I'm anxious for the new scopes.  :D
<timppa> With today's image (r257) ubuntu touch get much "cleaner" look :) (:
<nhaines> timppa: I think r257 doesn't have Unity8, so we're waiting for r258.
<timppa> nhaines: I thought so too
<nhaines> And *I'm* waiting impatiently!  But I'm really happy Qt 5.2 landed and settled and now we're on to the really fun stuff.  :D
<timppa> nhaines: I'm waiting for the scopes also + mediahub :)
<nhaines> timppa: mediahub will be big.  :)
<timppa> yes it will
<timppa> nhaines: Is the r258 already building?
<nhaines> timppa: I have no idea.  I was asking.  :)
<timppa> ok :)
<nhaines> With r257 I have zero Dash plugins.  Probably they all got upgraded to the new format that Unity 8 doesn't support.  :)
<timppa> yep, that's what I meant about the "clean look" :D
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> timppa: nhaines: #258 started just building
<Mirv> without the new "clean look" :)
<timppa> Mirv: great! Thanks for the update
<Mirv> let's hope so at least. it got delayed because robert's #257 build was still ongoing when the cron job would have started #258, so it was only manually started now by didier.
<timppa> Mirv: It's ok, calls still work with 257 so not that big issue after all
<nhaines> dholbach: morning!  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Mirv: oh, I just saw that update.  :)  But I want the new clean look.  :(
<nhaines> dholbach: hiya.  I mentioned the App Dev School stuff you have prepared.  So awesome.  :)
<dholbach> nice :-D
<nhaines> nhaines: ah forgot a clause.  I mentioned that on the LoCo Teams Update over Ubuntu on Air on Saturday.  :)
<ogra_> hedz09, that blogpost you posted last night says: "... hardware acceleration (support for the BBB's PowerVR SGX 530 GPU) is not yet available for the 3.8 kernel ... ". You *need* hardware accelerated graphics to run Ubuntu Touch on your device, you need working EGL/GLES, so you will need a kernel that the binary drivers support (and you will indeed need the binary drivers themselves)
<tshirtman> cjwatson: thanks
<phill> hi ubuntu-touch. Curiosity got the better off me (and i was hoping to have a look at so development if i can find time) so i installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 using the dual boot instructions. I'm impressed! For the moment though what i would like to know is can i dock my phone and use the Ubuntu desktop?
<ogra_> phill, thats not implemented yet ... will happen on the way to 16.04, once the desktop uses unity8 too, for now we concentrate to have a rock solid phone OS first
<phill> ogra_: that's a shame, from my prospective that been the feature that made my next phone an Ubuntu phone!
<Mirv> #258 image built
<phill> still its good fun to play with and hopefully ill get a chance to dev an app or two and help the eco system out.
<phill> Thanks.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Tuesday, and happy Tolkien Reading Day! :-D
<timppa> Mirv: updated. apport seems to be doing crazy stuff and hoggin all CPU it can get
<ogra_> timppa, thats sadly normal once it finds something valind in /var/crash
<ogra_> *valid
<timppa> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> timppa, it will settle eventually
<timppa> ogra_: yes, I'll let it cool down a while
<timppa> Wow! This is insanely good looking stuff! :D
 * timppa updating Nexus 7
<timppa> background image cannot be changed anymore from settings
<timppa> has be media hub landed also?
<timppa> My internet radio app seems to working :D
<Chipaca> looks like my mako just died :-(
 * Chipaca adds black candles to his shopping list
<Saviq> Chipaca, what's the symptoms?
 * Chipaca leveled up his “phone resucitation” skill
<Chipaca> Saviq: it's back! kinda.
<Chipaca> Saviq: I let the battery drain, and on plugging it in it booted on its own (strange, that), but then shut down as soon as it finished booting. This repeated a number of times (10? 20?), and then it died completely. The red light of critical charging or whatever it's called didn't come up, but phone was unresponsive.
<Saviq> Chipaca, yeah, mako does that sometimes, usually just requires patience and a high-current charger
<Chipaca> but just now I plugged it into the charger again, and the red light came on briefly, and it's booted into recovery
<Chipaca> Saviq: yes, but usually it shows the red light (i had left it charging for quite a while)
<Chipaca> anyway. back in business.
<Saviq> Chipaca, yeah, if it's really drained, it won't even light HAL up
<Saviq> beuno, hey, I filed a bug for my publishing problem, so that I can follow it: bug #1297196
<ubot5> bug 1297196 in Software Center Agent "Can't publish app with polish translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297196
<rufus13> hello people of the world, trying to install ubuntu touch on nexus 4, getting following error
<rufus13> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as mako
<rufus13> INFO:urllib3.connectionpool:Starting new HTTPS connection (1): system-image.ubuntu.com
<rufus13> ERROR:phablet-flash:https://system-image.ubuntu.com/stable/mako/index.json cannot be retrieved
<rufus13> the command changed or anything?
<timppa> rufus13: do you use phablet-flash or ubuntu-device-flash ?
<rufus13> i did it before using phablet-flash and it worked(eventually switched back to android, now switching back again), so i did phablet-flash, didn't work so then tried ubuntu-flash, neither worked
<sil2100> oSoMoN: AP changes to messaging-app and dialer-app work fine on mako as well, publishing!
<timppa> what is the command exactly?
<rufus13> got this one "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup", the one i originally used before that worked had bootstrap in it somewhere if i remember correctly
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Filing bugs detailed at: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA | phablet-flash is depre
<popey> dammit
<timppa> :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA | phablet-flash is deprecated, use ubuntu-device-flash
<timppa> rufus13: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rufus13> yes am aware of that, no worries thanks people.
<asac> Saviq: news on our famous bug?
<asac> Saviq: seems we are close to get another promotable image, but this one is blocking
<asac> Saviq: shall i ask bzoltan to add more folks to this issue?
<asac> tvoss: do we know what to do yet?
<asac> tvoss: managed to catch sletta
<asac> ?
<bzoltan> asac: ping me if you  think the SDK team could help.
<tvoss> asac, yup, talked with him
<asac> tvoss: so whats the way forward?
<tvoss> asac, I think we need to adjust how we do things
<tvoss> asac, I will grab bzoltan, Saviq and kgunn as soon as kgunn is around
<asac> tvoss: do you need kgunn?
<asac> :)
<tvoss> asac, yes I do, we need to talk about how we implement eglSwapBuffers
<asac> kk
<hedz09> ogra_: sugar.... what kernel version(s) support EGL/GLES ?
<ogra_> hedz09, no idea :)
<ogra_> hedz09, how did you get the container up btw
<ogra_> hedz09, the binary driver will be built against a certain kernel version, a) find the binary driver for the BBB, b) get the kernel source of the matching version and inject it to your build (with the right config)
<hedz09> ogra_: I recalled that I did some changes to my device/ti/beagleboneblack files and when I tried to deploy the build I had a similar issue with CM on the /system/bin/sh part. At the time I thought it was a permission issue. I went back to a previous revision and it worked.
<ogra_> cool !
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/bb53c1417a42ad5963219f4244f7447f7f5b1042 suggests there is a new issue/segfault with the most recent telephony-service update
<seb128>  (not sure if that's known, I'm reviewing e.u.c and noticed it so mentioned it in case)
<Madhan> I have a Windows tablet, want to install ubuntu touch
<Madhan> Is there any USB based installer
<Madhan> ?
<davmor2> Madhan: no
<tshirtman> Madhan: afaik windows tablet are protected, you can't boot anything else on them
<davmor2> Madhan: also it's based off of android not windows
<tshirtman> it's *the* place where secure boot is a real issue
<ogra_> seb128, i guess thats either mterry or boiko ... (neither is here) they uploaded the last version
<seb128> ogra_, right, I mentioned that on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ogra_> ah, didnt see it, sorry
<seb128> before moving here
<seb128> going to wait for them I guess
<ogra_> yeah
<hedz09> ogra_: is sgx egl/gles
<hedz09> ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> sgx is the powervr (pvr) chipset that does the graphics acceleration on the BBB
<ogra_> you wont get ubuntu running without
<saket> i have cyanogenmod 10 on my samsung galaxy s. But i m not seeing ubuntu touch after i flashed unofficialcyanogen and later the ubuntu touch firmware
<davmor2> mhr3: I keep seeing an odd issue.  Open an app, swipe from right to left to close the app and the screen will just lock on the new apps scope, doesn't happen all the time but enough to be annoying
<mhr3> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> davmor2, hmm can't repro with just one app, if I had to guess it has to do with performance, the click scope refreshes very often, and reloading it all could result in a second or two hang
<Saviq> mhr3, you not blocking the gui thread yet?
<mhr3> Saviq, i dont think the scope is refreshing
<davmor2> mhr3, Saviq: oh interesting this one is easily reproducible, open an app, swipe from right to left, if it doesn't lock up first time click on the app again repeat until it locks.  When the screen blanks it unlocks the device when you hit the power buttin again
<mhr3> Saviq, and when we do block we never block the ui thread for more than 300ms
<davmor2> s/buttin/button
<Saviq> davmor2, swipe from left to right, though?
<davmor2> Saviq: left to right yes sorry
<ajalkane> newly created ubuntu-emulator has a process "mmcqd" that uses most of the CPU. EMulator UI is not responding. Any idea how to fix?
<Saviq> davmor2, did that like 50 times now... no lockup
<mhr3> davmor2, ^^ same, no lockup
<mhr3> but i did see that once
<mhr3> a few days ago
<ajalkane> nevermind, after about 10 mins unity died in out of memory error and problem is no more
<hedz09> ogra_: perfect, how do I go about injecting those binaries into the kernel build? (I'm doing the kernel build separately)
<davmor2> Saviq: okay try this way, goto the scopes scope, click on the weather channel scope, in the weather channel scope select the big blue weather channel icon, then click on hourly, then swipe the screen from left to right with that app
<davmor2> mhr3: ^
<ogra_> hedz09, no idea :) usually devices have a script to pull the binaries from somewhere and put them in the build tree, i never had to do with that part of the build
<ogra_> hedz09, rsalveti might be able to help if he gets online later
<davmor2> I can open and swipe the app about 1-15 times and it will lock up till I blank the screen
<davmor2> no crash though
<Saviq> davmor2, nope, all fluent here...
<mhr3> davmor2, fine here
<Saviq> davmor2, one interesting question: do edges work still when it locks up?
<Saviq> davmor2, or the whole UI stuck?
<davmor2> Saviq: let me try
<mhr3> Saviq, edges worked when it happened to me
<mhr3> that was able to get it unstuck
<davmor2> Saviq: yes the edges still work
<davmor2> Saviq: so the left edge pulls out the launcher and the right edge bring the app back up and then the device is unblocked
<Saviq> davmor2, right, so that's one thing we need to look at, unrelated to new scopes
<Saviq> davmor2, somehow Qt gets confused about mouse input, as opposed to touch input, which the edges use
<Saviq> I thought it was reported somewhere... can't find it now...
<davmor2> Saviq: interestingly dragging out the launcher doesn't unlock the device but drag from right to left to pull the app back does
<Saviq> davmor2, interesting indeed
<hedz09> ogra_: ok :)
<davmor2> Saviq: I guess if I click on an app in the launcher it might I'll try that in a second and see
<davmor2> yeah apport killed my phone
<davmor2> Saviq, mhr3: does you device have some local music on?
<Saviq> davmor2, yes
<mhr3> davmor2, yea
<Saviq> a hundred songs or two
<mhr3> 5 here
<mhr3> and 1 video
<davmor2> if so goto the music lens do a search then hit the x in the search bar, the search is temporarily locked till the scope resets
<davmor2> 4.3GB of music here
<davmor2> then anything you types magically appears after the scope resets
<mhr3> guess 5 items isn't enough for that to happen
<davmor2> mhr3: maybe not but Saviq might see it
<Saviq> davmor2, that I confirm
<Saviq> davmor2, and say that's the performance issue
<davmor2> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> davmor2, we're creating more items than are on screen, and they're too complex, we need to play some tricks to simplify them
<pmcgowan> davmor2, just loaded 258 and it immediately hung switching the default scopes
<pmcgowan> after a resume its stuck on the apps scope, was stuck between the music and video prior
<pmcgowan> now its moving
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah, had the same and pointed Saviq to it
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where did you see the new back button?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, open a preview
<ogra_> (if it only wouldnt make me want to smash it at the wall now with that annoying back button)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, open a scope
<Saviq> or ↑ from the scopes scope
<davmor2> Saviq: ah that isn't as bad as I thought, which was that the mediascanner app was running each time to refresh the screen then :)
<pmcgowan> dash keeps locking up
<ogra_> the only way to get out is to tap in the most top left place
<ogra_> pmcgowan, and afaik thats planned for all apps too
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeah I think me, popey and didrocks all hit similar issues
<ogra_> so you need a very long finger or two hands now
<pmcgowan> ogra_, it is, I have already heard the concern
<Saviq> shame /we can't reproduce...
<davmor2> pmcgowan: is that swiping apps closed
<pmcgowan> davmor2, first time was just switching scopes, but this time returned to dash from app
<pmcgowan> davmor2, any way to clear it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: and it you swipe the app back from the right hand side it unlocks the device again right?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, indeed
<davmor2> pmcgowan: that or power button twice
<pmcgowan> yep
<davmor2> Saviq: ^
<davmor2> not just me woohoo!
<pmcgowan> ogra_, you just need to use your left hand
<pmcgowan> ;)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, :P
<davmor2> ogra_: you just need a bigger hand no issues here at all
<davmor2> ogra_: I can reach all 4 corners :)
<ogra_> davmor2, wow, you must have giant hands
<popey> So can an orangutan
 * popey wouldn't ask one for phone advice
<ogra_> well, an orang utang might hold it with his left foot while tapping with the right hand
<popey> I also cannot reach the top left corner
<ogra_> (and climb a tree while doing that)
<cwayne> Saviq, so now I have to ask when I'll be able to customize the new-scopes background
<Saviq> cwayne, we still have plenty of questions on what exactly, and how, we want to do customizations of, will be chasing that soon
<pmcgowan> popey, I am seeing apparmor deinals for gallery
<popey> pmcgowan: I'm not
<popey> oh, am now
<popey> [Tue Mar 25 12:26:00 2014] type=1400 audit(1395750361.946:510): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=15160 profile="com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.934" name="/tmp/fileKPbwkn" pid=15232 comm="vs-thumb" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> [Tue Mar 25 12:26:00 2014] type=1400 audit(1395750362.016:511): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1946 profile="com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.934" name="/usr/share/unity/icons/video_missing.png" pid=15160 comm="QQuickPixmapRea" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<popey> those?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150956/
<ogra_> mknod ?!?
<ogra_> why would it create device nodes
<ogra_> oh, its a pipe it seems
<beuno> Saviq, ack, assigned to the dev working on it
<Saviq> beuno, thanks
<Saviq> pmcgowan, davmor2, could you please file a bug and gather your lockup issues there, and describe what you're seeing as much as possible
<Saviq> and maybe some details about your devices (amount of music, video matters)
<pmcgowan> Saviq, any log we can look at as well?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, no, not really
<Saviq> pmcgowan, the lockups are most probably just performance related
<pmcgowan> Saviq, its hard to reproduce once it stops happening it seems
<Saviq> pmcgowan, sounds like it settled, maybe?
<pmcgowan> maybe
<jdstrand> pmcgowan, popey: bfiller and I worked through those yesterday. there are 3 issues: bug 1296987, bug 1288742, and then the missing icon one, which I am fixing in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<Saviq> pmcgowan, hmm I wonder if it was due to music being refreshed
<ubot5> bug 1296987 in Thumbnailer "thumbnailer should honor TMPDIR to work with apparmor policy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296987
<ubot5> bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app, gallery, etc using incorrect path for config file due to StateSaver" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288742
<hedz09> ogra_: is kernel v3.2 fine to run Ubuntu Touch
<pmcgowan> Saviq, when I ran top nothing was running while it hung
<jdstrand> 1288742 has a branch, it just needs to land
<ogra_> hedz09, any kernel should be fine i think ... as long as your config is right
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ok cool
<Saviq> pmcgowan, ah, next time you see it, can you please check if edges still work, we seem to have a weird input issue recently resulting in taps, swipes etc. not working, but edge-swipes still work fine
<Saviq> pmcgowan, unrelated to new scopes, maybe triggered more easily
<pmcgowan> Saviq, left and right worked for sure
<Saviq> pmcgowan, right, so that's the same
 * Saviq tries to find the bug
<Saviq> davmor2, pmcgowan, bug #1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "shell is unresponsive after a night of suspend, while all other UI elements work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, so if I'm able to compile a kernel with sgx, this will be resolved? init: cannot find '/system/bin/sgx/rc.pvr', disabling 'pvr' ...or do I have to put this file in android's system.img ?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, sounds like the same symptom
<ogra_> hedz09, well, you will need an sgx version that works with your android tree indeed
<timppa> getting random reboots with latest trusty, just to let you know...
<ogra_> rc.pvr sounds very specific
<Saviq> if only that was somewhat easy to reproduce... or we had any idea wth happens
<pmcgowan> Saviq, but seems more like something is locking the ui thread for the scopes
<Saviq> pmcgowan, there is no separate thread for scopes
<pmcgowan> Saviq, what happens at first boot and after a long period of time
<pmcgowan> hmm
<Saviq> pmcgowan, if it would really lock up, edges wouldn't work either
<pmcgowan> Saviq, I can no longer get it to happen
<Saviq> pmcgowan, yeah new scopes performance is another matter we'll soon be looking into - bug #1297197
<ubot5> bug 1297197 in Unity 8 "Vertical scrolling Apps scope is more jittery with new scopes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297197
<Saviq> pmcgowan, we fell victim of flexibility, need to play some tricks
<pmcgowan> ack
<davmor2> tvoss: did you ever speak to sletta on irc about https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37677
<tvoss> davmor2, yup
<davmor2> tvoss: awesome is there an outcome?  I didn't see anything on the bug?
<tvoss> davmor2, still in flight, but it will be us working around that particular behavior
<davmor2> tvoss: thanks
<tvoss> davmor2, will update the bug on qt-project once we have reached a conclusion
<davmor2> didrocks: ^  bit of a bummer but on a plus side should get fixed (this is the music and alarm issue)
<davmor2> tvoss: thanks
<pmcgowan> Saviq, I added a description to that bug
<Saviq> pmcgowan, great, thanks
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, I think I found something useful: http://code.google.com/p/rowboat/wiki/JellybeanOnBeaglebone_WithSGX#Build_Android,_Kernel_and_SGX
<mhall119> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> mhall119:  hello there
<mhall119> bzoltan: hey, I'm still wondering if qt 5.2 is going to get backported to saucy in the sdk team ppa
<bzoltan> mhall119: as we stated once with pmcgowan, the full Qt5.2  will not be backported, only the dependencies of the QtC... what is quite a significant portion.
<mhall119> ok
<seb128> mterry, boiko: hey
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/bb53c1417a42ad5963219f4244f7447f7f5b1042 suggests there is a new issue/segfault with the most recent telephony-service update
<seb128> (not sure if that's known, I'm reviewing e.u.c and noticed it so mentioning it in case)
<boiko> seb128: let me check
<seb128> the retracing seems to fail though, so no useful information :/
<mterry> :(
<boiko> mterry: I know what it is already
<mterry> boiko, you're the best  :)
<mterry> boiko, hopefully not from my code?
<boiko> mterry: unfortunately it is
<boiko> mterry: so, the contact fetching is for some reason taking a bit long to return (not your fault, something renato will have to investigate at some point)
<mterry> boiko, oh sorry  :(  I can help fix
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/c9dad012-b420-11e3-b4a5-fa163e707a72 has a bt
<seb128> non debug, but that has function names
<boiko> mterry: then if you get a message, and click the notification before the contact matching happens, when the contact fetching returns, the notification instance is already deleted and then crashes
<boiko> seb128: oh, that's a different one than the one I'm explaining to mterry, let me check
<mterry> boiko, we don't ref the notification object before contact fetching?
<boiko> mterry: well, we do, but when we click it, we dismiss the notification
<boiko> mterry: and then when the contact info arrives, the notification is already gone
<boiko> seb128: I will check the code and see what might be causing the problem with the VoicemailIndicator, thanks
<seb128> boiko, yw!
<mterry> boiko, OK, I think I understand.  Want me to work on it, or do you already have something?
<boiko> mterry: I'm looking at other stuff right now, but I think I can handle this one
<mterry> boiko, OK.  Sorry man, I owe you a beer  :)
<boiko> mterry: /me takes note of that ;)
 * mterry will bring lots of beer money to Malta
<boiko> lol
<bfiller> kenvandine: can you help Saviq - he's getting the same issue with hub not launching, think he might have stale gsettings keys
<kenvandine> bfiller, sure
<kenvandine> gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^
<kenvandine> what does that return?
<Saviq> ['com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.927']
<kenvandine> bfiller, on image 259, starting gallery from the shell seems to be using the legacy upstart job... and trying to start with upstart-app-launch with the click appId fails
<kenvandine> gsettings reset-recursively  com.ubuntu.content.hub.default
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^
 * kenvandine wonders how that got set... 
<kenvandine> that should have never been the default... it used to be "gallery-app" before it was a tuple of the appId for the click package
<Saviq> kenvandine, doesn't seem that helped, lemme reboot
<kenvandine> Saviq, did you ever massage any of those settings while testing the gallery switch to click?
<Saviq> kenvandine, didn't know about that setting 'til now
<Saviq> kenvandine, yeah, rebooting helped
<mhall119> bzoltan: Kaleo: when running an SDK app locally it uses my desktop icon theme, is there a way to make it use the ubuntu-mobile-icons theme instead?
<asac> cjwatson: coming?
<mhall119> using something like iconSource: 'image://theme/messages'
<ogra_> asac, he is off this afternoon
<tonikasch> Hi! Porting to a unsupported device following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting. Using "repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-saucy" and using device/<provider> from my android kernel tree. I get some errors when linking vendor-provided prebuilt libraries against ubuntu-touch code... any ideas?
<tonikasch> sorry, *android kernel tree = android source tree
<tonikasch> well, going to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel "Android ROM changes made in order to support Ubuntu Touch" but I don't know Android so good...
<Saviq> davmor2, see my chat above ↑↑ with kenvandine on content hub issues
<kenvandine> davmor2, did you have the same problem?
<davmor2> kenvandine, Saviq: right so I get stuck in loading for a bit then eventually get Error, Fail to Load contacts and a big grey cancel button
<kenvandine> davmor2, in what app?
<davmor2> kenvandine: contacts adding a photo to a contact from gallery
<kenvandine> gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures
<kenvandine> davmor2, ^^
<davmor2> kenvandine: as root or phablet?
<kenvandine> phablet
<kenvandine> davmor2, was it your or popey that i had run that last week?
<popey> not me
<davmor2> kenvandine: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures
<davmor2> ['com.ubuntu.gallery', 'gallery', 'current-user-version']
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so not the same problem as Saviq
<kenvandine> that's good :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, does gallery start as a click for you?
<kenvandine> it isn't for me right now...
<davmor2> kenvandine: no I think you asked me to run that so you knew what it displayed but I had no issues with it
<davmor2> kenvandine: yeap gallery opens fine here
<kenvandine> upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.934
<kenvandine> like that?
<kenvandine> if i start it from unity8, it is launching with the legacy upstart job
<kenvandine> which is very weird...
<davmor2> kenvandine: running your command opens it too
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that must just be from all my install-local stuff last week
<kenvandine> davmor2, kill the content-hub-service process
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<kenvandine> then try the address book
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7151572/
<kenvandine> oh... that looks like it worked
<kenvandine> i bet it's the same bug bfiller saw the other day
<kenvandine> i think there's a bug in the UI there
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<davmor2> kenvandine: I still got the unable to load error
<davmor2> kenvandine: and no image in the contact
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah, that might be the other bug
<kenvandine> it looks like the picking operation was successful though
<davmor2> \o/ so only mostly broken then :)
<nik90> pmcgowan, popey: Can we decide on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1297300
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297300 in Ubuntu Weather App "Package names and executable names for ubuntu-core-apps are not consistent." [Undecided,New]
<boiko> MacSlow: hey. quick question: how do I get the contents of the input field when setting the com.canonical.snapdecision.textfield hint?
<boiko> MacSlow: salem_ needs that now
<nik90> pmcgowan, popey: Do we go for ubuntu-<appname>-app? or just <appname-app> ?
<MacSlow> boiko, it's put in data for the action-callback
<MacSlow> boiko, have salem_ take a look at lp:unity-notifications/examples/sd-example-password-entry.py
<popey> nik90: I think we decided in the past to remove the ubuntu- prefix from all the apps, but never got round to it. right pmcgowan ?
<nik90> popey: Even if we change the project name, the project link will still point to the old name
<pmcgowan> popey, correct, the question is do we even care now, is it worth changing
<salem_> MacSlow, thanks, I will have a look.
<nik90> pmcgowan: perhaps we can move this post 14.04? Since there is a possibility that while changing it now could potentially lead to the apps not loading on desktop due to a mistake.
<pmcgowan> nik90, +1, I do not see it as a priority
<popey> ditto.
<pmcgowan> was just commenting on his bug report
<pmcgowan> ok
<tonikasch> cu, thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, just installed osmtouch and it does not launch for me
<popey> pmcgowan: same here
<popey> ah yes.. file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/me.yohanboniface.osmtouch/0.1.3/OSMTouch.qml:3 module "QtPositioning" is not installed
<popey> ybon is aware of this
<popey> Mirv: did we get a bug filed for this?
<ybon> yep
<ybon> popey: have you finally made it work on your laptop?
<popey> no
<ybon> Once installed dependencies I mean
<popey> oh, not tried.
 * popey looks
<ybon> it works for me, once installed qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin
<ybon> and qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin
<popey> right, works on desktop with those ybon
<ybon> okay
<ybon> so is it worth pushing a new click?
<ybon> but then I don't know who to bug for the issue that some package seem to be missing on the phone
<popey> ogra_: how do we go about getting a new package seeded on device? qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin specifically
<ogra_> popey, make an MP against the seed
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty
<popey> ok
<ogra_> feel free to assign it to me
<pmcgowan> popey, did this used to work? how  did we get here
<popey> yes
<popey> packaging change in qt5.2 i believe
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, rats
<pmcgowan> popey, should have caught that
<ogra_> should AGPS already work ?
<popey> dont think so
<ogra_> or do i still need to wait 45min
<popey> → tvoss
<ogra_> (out in the garden ... in the rain *sniff* )
<ogra_> :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, with latest toolkit the icons are the mobile ones by default
<ogra_> i wonder why plain GPS got so slow ... i remember my n900 didnt have AGPS but it never took more than 10min
<tvoss> ogra_, nope
<tvoss> ogra_, cold start with gps only is ~15 minutes
<ogra_> tvoss, not here
<ogra_> i never managed to get a fix in under 45min
<ogra_> with the N4 at least
<popey> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/fix-missing-positioning-plugin/+merge/212670  is that sufficient?
<ogra_> popey,  totally ...
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> i wouldnt even have asked for an MP, but then i'm not responsible for typos ;)
<popey> i typo'ed it first time I did it ☻
<popey> you nearly ended up with cd^C on the end of the line
<ogra_> haha
<dobey> is 258 still the latest image?
<ogra_> 261
<dobey> how can i tell what image build i'm on, from adb shell? the UI is hard freezing on my quite a bit
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> guess i'll reflash, looks like i'm on 260 right now
<mhall119> Kaleo: is that the latest toolkit on Saucy, or just Trust?
<mhall119> Trusty
<ogra_> dobey, bug 1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<Kaleo> mhall119, trusty, we do not support Saucy
<Kaleo> mhall119, (only in emulators)
<ogra_> emulated sauce ...
<mhall119> guess it's high time I upgrade
<Kaleo> mhall119, (ie. only if you have a trusty emulator running on Saucy)
<jdstrand> hrm, I wanted to reflash my phone since it was acting funny. I didn't want to blow away /home, so I did: ubuntu-device-flash --revision=250 --channel=devel --device=mako
<dobey> ogra_: no, none of the gestures worked, and unity itself would freeze halfway through sliding away the unlock panel
<jdstrand> it rebooted and is stuck at the Google screen. if I adb shell in, I am in busybox
<jdstrand> did I use the wrong command? how do I fix? (this is my dogfood device)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152072/
<Laney> what did I do wrong?
<Laney> is it the 'ubuntu-touch/'
<Laney> ?
<popey> i think so Laney
<Mirv> popey: I believe no bug, but the QML positioning plugin should be added to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty
<Mirv> now that it was split up by upstream
<Mirv> popey: notable that qtlocation was one of the packages with the disclaimer in package description, sort of "git snapshot, prone to change, no guarantees"
<popey> oh
<Mirv> now it's released for the first time by the upstream, but actually only the positioning part while location portion is still non-supported
<popey> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> well, please update with the right package name
<Mirv> second
<ogra_> (bzr push --overwrite )
<Laney> yeah it worked with just --channel trusty-proposed
<Laney> no background in unity any more
<popey> Mirv: oh, i misread, ogra_ i think i had it right
<ogra_> ok
<mhall119> anybody know why df says that /home uses 5.1GB but du says /home has only 800M in it?
<Mirv> popey: ogra_: listening and reading at the same time, no comprende but branch here https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/add_qtpositioning_qml_plugin/+merge/212681
<popey> hah
 * ogra_ tries hard to make out a difference between https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/fix-missing-positioning-plugin/+merge/212670 and https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/add_qtpositioning_qml_plugin/+merge/212681
<ogra_> :P
<Mirv> oh, popey had a branch too :D
<popey> \o/ consensus!
<Laney> SHIP IT
<mhall119> oh, nvm, it's /userdata/
<ogra_> mhall119, its all the same disk ... different loop devices on top of it though
<mhall119> yeah, lots of device mounting going on
<sergiusens> jdstrand, you did it right
<sergiusens> jdstrand, you don't need the '=' nor the '--device' arg
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so I was reading Touch/Install and it says it will take a long time. how long is long? it still just says Google
<sergiusens> jdstrand, long time to flash/copy, not to boot
<sergiusens> jdstrand, do you still have the output from what was executed?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152200/
<jdstrand> looks ok
<jdstrand> note, that was more than an hour ago
<dobey> is anyone else having issues with installing/removing apps on #261?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, do you still have shell? Can you give me /cache/recovery/last_log and if you went into recovery after the flash; give me /cache/recovery/log
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm not sure what you mean by that. if I do 'adb shell' I am in BusyBox. there is no /cache
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ah, thats different
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you adb reboot recovery and give me those files?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I did 'adb reboot recovery' followed by 'adb pull /cache/recovery/log .':
<jdstrand> remote object '/cache/recovery/log' does not exist
<jdstrand> adb shell still gets me to busybox
<sergiusens> jdstrand, and on screen you see the recovery screen?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I see 'Google'
<jdstrand> it did reboot
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you go to recovery manually?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, on what image where you when doing this?
<sergiusens> it should just work
<jdstrand> it was 250, I wanted to reflash to 250
<jdstrand> sergiusens: remind how to boot into recovery by holding the buttons? I can't remember (I never do it, and the wiki doesn't seem to tell me)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I always press vol up & down + power
<sergiusens> that takes you to the bootloader
<sergiusens> from there I use the vol buttons to boot into the recovery image
<jdstrand> should the cord be plugged in?
 * ogra_ wonders if your disk is full or some such 
<ogra_> so that it couldnt unpack the tarball properly
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, I would know with the logs :-)
<ogra_> well, he could check from initrd
<jdstrand> ok, I am in recovery
 * sergiusens waits for pastebin
<jdstrand> its big. do you need all of it?
<jdstrand> Starting recovery on Mon Mar 10 19:25:12 2014
<jdstrand> maybe I'll start there. if you need more, let me know
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152303/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ^
<jdstrand> it looks like line 1108 is the start of today's update
<sergiusens> jdstrand, it's as if nothing was really copied
<sergiusens> Skipping missing file: device-456bc5a53bcbb0481be13acacc4de673433c4ea0255ffabe0cbc35925481715d.tar.xz
<ogra_> broken cable ?
<ogra_> sounds weird though if adb shell works
<sergiusens> ogra_, ubuntu_commands which is copied last was though
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you check free space?
<sergiusens> full disks do make adb push fail though
<jdstrand> sergiusens: did you start at 1108?
<ogra_> you should add a check for that
<jdstrand> oh, my /home is 100%
<ogra_> which means your / is too
<jdstrand> so, should I just clean that up, then try the command again?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> my laptop is 100%
<ogra_> they are the same
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> lol
<jdstrand> the device is no
<jdstrand>  /data is 76%
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> that should be fine
 * jdstrand blames oxide mir review
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ok, you should be fine by rerunning the same command you showed me from recovery
<jdstrand> k
 * jdstrand tries
<jdstrand> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152328/
<sergiusens> ah, sounds like a better error
<jdstrand> /home/jamie/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/device-456bc5a53bcbb0481be13acacc4de673433c4ea0255ffabe0cbc35925481715d.tar.xz is only 45M
<jdstrand> truncated?
<sergiusens> O wonder why it didn't fail originally though
<sergiusens> jdstrand, fastest way is to ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache
<sergiusens> will also give you some space back
<jdstrand> sergiusens: should the device not be in recovery mode now, or does it now matter?
<jdstrand> s/now/not/
<sergiusens> jdstrand, recovery is fine
<sergiusens> jdstrand, only thing you want to avoid is bootstrap and wipe ;-)
<jdstrand> ok. I cleaned the cache and am redownloading. it will be a while
<jdstrand> yes! that is exactly what I was trying to avoid :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks for your help
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'll see if I can reproduce downloads on a fill disk
<sergiusens> going to be hard, as lots of randomness happens during that state
<jdstrand> cool\
<dobey> is anyone testing #261 right now? davmor2?
<davmor2> dobey: not me I'm still breaking 258
<dobey> oh
<dobey> davmor2: have you installed/uninstalled multiple apps on it?
<davmor2> dobey: I've installed an app a couple of time and removed an app why?
<popey> dobey: i have
<dobey> davmor2: i'm seeing a problem with install/removal of apps on 260/261
<dobey> after rmoving an app, i can no longer remove or install other apps
<davmor2> Mirv: you about still?
<dobey> hrmm, actually i can't seem to install, regardless :-/
<davmor2> dobey: just installed another here
<popey> hmm
<popey> i get a blank window if I try and uninstall a click that was locally installed
<davmor2> popey: hmmmm one for cjwatson maybe?
<popey> yeah, probably
<popey> but I bet it's because it's not in the store
<popey> apps lens thing
<davmor2> popey: yeap I would image so I see the app and install when I uninstall a regular app
<dobey> popey: the preview is just always blank for a locally installed click, that's not in the store?
<davmor2> anyway time for tea
<popey> yes
<popey> dobey: bug 1297436
<ubot5> bug 1297436 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Cant uninstall locally installed app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297436
<dobey> popey: why unity-lens-applications?
<dobey> there is no unity-lens-applications on phone. that's the unity7 lens
<dobey> it's unity-scope-click
<popey> ok, thanks
<asac> [Ubuntu-phone] Qt 5.2 - Events are queued when rendering blocked
<asac> smart folks shouild read that
<asac> and we are missing something
<asac> and see
<davmor2> tvoss: thanks for the email write up made everything much clearer :)
<cwayne> thomi, hi, wasn't this fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1263182
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263182 in Autopilot "Use upstart/upstart-app-launch to launch and monitor application under test" [High,In progress]
<cjwatson> sergiusens: do you think you could test silo 6 and see if it fixes the missing apparmor profiles for click packages that you were seeing?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, redownloaded. I am now at 25 minutes in at the Google screen with busybox in adb shell. it seems the same thing happened
<thomi> cwayne: OTP right now, but yes.. probably just haven't changed the bug status yet
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes I can; one sec until I upgrade
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you give me the /cache/recovery/log again?
<jdstrand> ok
<sergiusens> jdstrand, we can also get ogra_ to help out navigating busybox
<sergiusens> he has xp with that
 * jdstrand is having trouble booting into recovery
<jdstrand> it is insisting on rebooting when I let go of the power button
 * jdstrand keeps trying
<adfad666> Has Ubuntu Touch been tested on msm8974 hardware / Android 4.4 binary files?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: last_log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153031/
<jdstrand> my $HOME on the laptop is not full
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'll need the full log as it seems recovery was booted into before
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is this enough: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153053/ ?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, is that all? frm those logs, the update never happened
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you give me the listing for /cache/recovery ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: there is stuff from before, but that is what I gave earlier in the day
<jdstrand> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153063/
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ah, last_log.X .... can I see those?
<tvoss> davmor2, glad that it helped
<davmor2> tvoss: added some sensible tests for the poc to the email thread I hope they makes sense
<jdstrand> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153086/
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I've tested it myself and it seems OK, but I didn't have the original problem so it depends on whether I managed to accurately reproduce the key element of it in the test suite :-)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sure, my flashing to devel-proposed and going to confirm in a bit
<sergiusens> jdstrand, so 3 seems to be the delta update you did to 250 from the ui; 2 is the failed update and no more updates came
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you rm the files in /cache/recovery and run the flash command again?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, seems nothing was flashed
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I didn't do a delta update today. I was already on 250. I was trying to reflash cause things seemed weird
<jdstrand> re rm> sure
<sergiusens> jdstrand, log.2 says so Applying update: ubuntu-6da8e29395f74a38c1473fe3a1dccba8cb3cb686c418aac0668584cdbf5bcc4e.delta-ubuntu-42dea174efd5f94b417a7debd3770fe47b0f9f2b3af0f2875029d1680612f071.tar.xz
<tvoss> davmor2, it does, will reply tomorrow
<sergiusens> jdstrand, Applying update: version-250.tar.xz
<tvoss> eod'ing now
<davmor2> tvoss: no worries :)
<dobey> gi._glib.GError: symlink /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/.net.nutsfactory.curator.new -> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/net.nutsfactory.curator/0.2 failed: Permission denied
<dobey> meh
<dobey> cjwatson: ^^ i keep getting errors about that /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/ and symlinks trying to install/remove apps
<cjwatson> dobey: what's the ownership of /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I don't know what to say. I didn't do that. at the time is said that (Starting recovery on Tue Mar 25 16:03:21 2014) that was around the time the first flash completed
<dobey> whee, and unity just froze on me
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm confused
<jdstrand> I will delete the files and try again
<cjwatson> dobey: and did you create that directory by hand at any point?  there was a bug a week or two back where it wasn't auto-created, and I suspect some people manually created it with the wrong ownership as a result
<dobey> cjwatson: it's phablet.phablet now
<dobey> cjwatson: no, i never created it by hand
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'm not saying you did it today; on Sat Mar 22 16:38:07 2014
<jdstrand> sergiusens: actually, I might have done that-- I had two devices plugged in. I could have made a mistake
<dobey> and unit froze so i have to reboot it now
<cjwatson> dobey: phablet:phablet should be fine - can you figure out some kind of reproduction case for me?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, delete everything in recovery or just the tar.xz files?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, it's impossible to flash delta images with ubuntu-device-flash, it filters "full" images only
<sergiusens> jdstrand, sould be safe to delete everything in there
<dobey> cjwatson: i just did an "ubuntu-device-flash --wipe --channel trusty-proposed" today, and it started happening after i removed the amazon click
<jdstrand> sergiusens: right, but I did do a system-image-cli ealier, thinking it was on the tablet. it is conceivable I picked the wrong device and did it on the phone. I don't know at this point, I lost the terminal...
<cjwatson> dobey: I was hoping for something that wouldn't require me to spend hours reflashing (my network is slow).  perhaps if you could provide "find /opt/click.ubuntu.com -ls" and a command that fails
<dobey> bah, after that last rm -rf /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click it seems to work now :(
<cjwatson> command or UI action
<cjwatson> ah, well, can't help you if you destroy evidence :)
<cjwatson> maybe somebody else will run across it
<dobey> well i've done that several times today already
<dobey> and it would let me remove one app, and then it would break again
<cjwatson> at least move it aside, next time
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hrmm... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153152/
<jdstrand> Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz.asc: EOF
<cjwatson> dobey: do you still have the full traceback?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: tried again, it seems to have gotten past that
 * jdstrand crosses fingers and toes
<dobey> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7153159/
<sergiusens> jdstrand, did you use the sdk to create an emulator instance at all?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: no. on my todo list, but not yet
<sergiusens> jdstrand, can you check file permissions in that dir?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I see a twirling ubuntu logo!
 * jdstrand hugs sergiusens 
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I don't know why I got EOF, but doing it again worked
<jdstrand> </shrug>
<sergiusens> jdstrand, oh, so never saw it before?
<jdstrand> only once over the weekend
<sergiusens> the spinning logo that is
<jdstrand> certainly not today, which was the source of the concern :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, interesting... I'll try and see if I can reproduce that
<jdstrand> ok, it rebooted...
 * jdstrand crosses fingers and toes harder
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I can launch my previously broken apps now
<sergiusens> jdstrand, keep me posted
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> I see the greeter
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks again :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, that's good to hear
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'll add a check for disk space prior to downloading
<sergiusens> should help a bit
<cjwatson> dobey: hm.  thanks.  can't reproduce yet - if you see it again can you get that find output?  maybe the permissions are bonkers are something
<cjwatson> *or something
<cjwatson> sergiusens: brilliant, thanks, I'll see about releasing that
<dobey> cjwatson: yeah
<cwayne> hmm, im not sure that fix is in, from the CI dashboard, it's still not seeing the themes..
<cwayne> oops, thomi ^^ re: the autopilot upstart stuff, still seeing theme not found errors
<thomi> cwayne: bummer - got an AP log file handy I can look at?
<cwayne> thomi,you mean like this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/91/consoleFull
<cwayne> or actual local logs?
<thomi> cwayne: the test log for a failing test
<cwayne> thomi, where would i find that?
<thomi> cwayne: either in a jenkins job, or on the CI dashboard, if your test results end up there
<thomi> ...or from a local run, I suppose, if you just run one test and save the output file
<AskUbuntu> email client for ubuntu 14.04 touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/439195
<cwayne> thomi, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/91/artifact/clientlogs/address_book_app/
<thomi> cwayne: from this list: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/91/testReport/
<thomi> cwayne: which tests are failing that you expect to pass with the dbus stuff in place?
<cwayne> thomi, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/91/testReport/address_book_app.tests.test_delete_contact/TestDeleteSelectContact/test_select_multiple_delete_/
<cwayne> failing because of "theme not Found"
<thomi> cwayne: right, so:
<thomi> 16:10:44.063 INFO testcase:256 - Attempting to launch application 'address-book-app' with arguments '--desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/address-book-app.desktop' as a normal process
<thomi> cwayne: the test suite is not launching the app as an upstart / click app
<thomi> cwayne: so the new code isn't being used. The test authors need to tell autopilot to launch the app as an upstart or click app
<thomi> cwayne: using http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/testcase.html#autopilot.testcase.AutopilotTestCase.launch_click_package or http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/testcase.html#autopilot.testcase.AutopilotTestCase.launch_upstart_application
<cwayne> i thought the whole point is that it should always be launched as upstart apps?
<cwayne> as in, there shouldnt be a way to launch an app not with upstart
<thomi> cwayne: not at all. If we did that we'd break all our desktop clients
<thomi> cwayne: the point was to support launching apps via upstart. But test authors need to opt-in
<thomi> we wouldn't be able to land an opt-out model anyway
<sergiusens> thomi, you might not want everyone t call the launching method upstart
<sergiusens> both are upstart jobs fwiw
<sergiusens> one is legacy, the other is click
<sergiusens> more so since the upstart name will become irrelevant soonish (not so soon, but systemd timeframe soon)
<thomi> sergiusens: sure, we may need to rename things in the future
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-26
<cwayne> thomi, so something like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/address-book-app/autopilot-upstart/+merge/212747
<thomi> cwayne: yup, that looks good. Not sure what else was in 'self.ARGS', and if you need that in upstart-land
<thomi> but that's the right idea
<thomi> I gotta go to lunch, but ping me if you need anything else
<cwayne> all that was in there was --desktop-file-hint
<solock> hello
<lotuspsychje> whats the progress of ubuntu touch on tablets? any stable yet?
<lotuspsychje> oh nvm i found this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ubuntu-tablets-coming-year
<luxixsd> 这里可以说汉语吗？
<luxixsd> 我想知道手机安装ubuntu系统方法
<adh0c> Hey, does anyone know why the Nexus 7 (WIFI 2012 - grouper) has been deprecated?
<adh0c> At the time, Ubuntu touch was about half the reason I got the tablet in the first place. :-(
<nhaines> adh0c: Because it's a different chipset, whereas the 2013 Nexus 7 has the same chipset as Nexus 4, I believe.
<nhaines> adh0c: the goal is just to get the OS ready so that devices can ship and OEMs can pay for hardware enablement.  Nexus support is only around until devices are out.
<adh0c> nhaines: That would make sense.  Guess I'm stuck with boring old android.
<nhaines> adh0c: afraid so. :(
<Mirv> davmor2: nope
<tvoss> w00t, good morning
<w00t> the only good morning is a dead one ;)
<tvoss> that sets the stage ;)
<zenpit> ho
<zenpit> howdy*
<zenpit> anyone on?
<zenpit> I have a quick ? on how to set up mobile networks. Very new to ubuntu, and only dabbled with linux for 3 years (Mint 12 to Fedora 17-19)
<zenpit> :p
<zenpit> hey guys
<zenpit> yall manage to get the network running for carriers on touch?
<zenpit> howdy
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Purple Day! :-D
<davmor2> Saviq: I have a general bug against scopes what package do I target?
<Saviq> davmor2, what do you mean "general"? :)
<Saviq> davmor2, probably unity8, and we'll reassign as needed
<davmor2> Saviq: it effect all scopes
<Saviq> davmor2, could mean you want unity-scopes-api, too
<Saviq> davmor2, that's the scope-facing API
<davmor2> Saviq: with the new scopes scroll up the page till the header disappears, then pull it back down, then on the header select a new scope
<davmor2> Saviq: when the header says you are on the new scope scroll back up and the icons run into the header as a secondary bug
<Saviq> davmor2, that's UI - unity8
<Saviq> davmor2, all UI bugs are unity8
<davmor2> Saviq: great thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, see comment on bug #1297770
<ubot5> bug 1297770 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes scroll down till header goes seems to lock the scope in place" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297770
<Saviq> davmor2, we really don't want to touch the header unless the issue is really bad
<Saviq> since we'll be replacing the header whole
<davmor2> Saviq: do you know when that work is likely to land?
<Saviq> davmor2, hopefully within a few weeks - if not, we'll spend some time fixing them with the old header then
<davmor2> didrocks: ^  so scope swipe side to side still works just the header that is broken.  Hence saying I wouldn't block on it.  Also it seems pretty pointless work if it is going away anyway  but I'm not sure how to address it.  We can make a comment on the bug I guess
<didrocks> davmor2: needs to be discussed and approved by QA + management
<didrocks> davmor2: I won't give advice on promotion or not seeing the latest feedback :)
<davmor2> didrocks: that's fine I'll pass it up my line then
<sergiusens> Mirv, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/qtbase-opensource-src-gles/+merge/211808 ?
<davmor2> Saviq: So I'll let jfunk know in a bit and comment on the bug.
<Saviq> davmor2, ok
<dpm> hi ogra_, we're adding a scopes template project to the SDK, which will require new dependencies to be installed: libunity-scopes-dev unity-scope-tool - after a discussion with bzoltan it seems we could add them to the seeds or to the qt creator plugin, but you'd be the best person to ask for advice. So what do you recommend we should do to ensure these dependencies are installed for Qt Creator to work properly with the new scopes template?
<ogra_> dpm, is it needed at runtime ?
<dpm> ogra_, libunity-scopes-dev is needed at build time to actually build the scope, and unity-scope-tool is needed at run time to run the scope from Qt Creator
<ogra_> dpm, libunity-scopes-dev should go into sdk-libs-dev in the seed then (and if it has a runtime equivalent this needs to go to sdk-libs), unity-scope-tool sounds like it should be a dep of the SDK itself
<dpm> thanks ogra_
<dpm> pstolowski, bzoltan ^
<ogra_> (runtime would likely be libunity-scopes0 by the looks of it)
<dpm> I'm guessing libunity-scopes0 is already installed so that scopes can work at all
<ogra_> though a dep perhaps ... it is not seeded atm
<ogra_> yeah, comes in via unity-scope-scopes
<dpm> ok, cool
<ogra_> so only the -dev side needs seeding
<dpm> sounds good
<ogra_> dpm, seeds changed, i'll take care for the meta upload
<pstolowski> dpm, ogra_ looks sensible, thanks
<dpm> ogra_, to make sure I get it right: you're adding it to the desktop seeds so that Qt Creator has those dependencies installed, but not to the touch image, correct?
<ogra_> dpm, i'm adding it to ubuntu-touch-sdk-dev
<ogra_> (which i assume the SDK depends on) ... i.e. to our API framework
<dpm> thanks ogra_. pstolowski, bzoltan, could you comment on that, to make sure we've got them in the right place? ^
<ogra_> ah, sorry, the binary is only called: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<ogra_> no touch in the name :)
<dpm> ah, ok
<ogra_> on any case the meta package is ready for upload here ... i'll upload once i get confirmation
<dpm> thanks ogra_, we'll come back to you as soon as I can get hold of the sdk guys
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> no hurry
<t1mp> dpm: the sdk guys are now all in a meeting
<dpm> ok, thanks t1mp :)
<dpm> I'll bug you when you're done :)
<dpm> marcustomlinson, re: bug 1297397 I was helping kyleN trying to reproduce it, but to answer the questions in the comments, it seems that he had up-to-date packages. I'm not sure if the Author= think would be the cause for the missing symbol error. Do you have any ideas?
<ubot5> bug 1297397 in unity-scopes-api "missing symbol" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297397
<tonikasch> hi, any help with porting guide?
<marcustomlinson> dpm: the author field is not the only problem but it is one of them. The missing symbol I'm pretty sure is due to linking against an older lib.
<dpm> marcustomlinson, yeah, it seems the symbol comes from libzmq3, but he had the latest version installed
<tonikasch> hi! using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel   "Removals"... do you know how to make this error go away? *** ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media: MODULE.TARGET.EXECUTABLES.codec already defined by frameworks/av/cmds/stagefright.
<marcustomlinson> dpm: you mean libzmqpp3?
<dpm> marcustomlinson, yes, sorry, the C++ bindings, so libzmqpp3
 * ogra_ wonders if people that name libs *ever* try to promounce what they name their libs :P
<seb128> Mirv, seems like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.2.1-3ubuntu11 has regressions
<seb128> Mirv, e.u.c has reports starting with that version, see https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/85c403c4a05cd32a48a73b226340850faa45e785
<seb128> in fact those seem to hit an abort in libqubuntumirclient.so
<seb128> so maybe it's qtubuntu that has a regression ... but that didn't change recently
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: ^ were there some new crashes recently? can you think if those patches in ubuntu11 could cause some problems? there are the V4 patches that replaced the abandoned x86 register fix, and then Don-t-crash-on-Runtime-getQmlImportedScripts.patch and Fix-global-object-handling-in-worker-script-JS-files.patch
<Mirv> seb128: in the image results there doesn't seem to be a bump in crashes when that qtdeclarative went in
<Mirv> but there are some untraced crashes otherwise with qt 5.2
<seb128> Mirv, well look at the non debug bt in e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/3f8e7c0c-b4d3-11e3-90de-fa163e707a72
<seb128> #4 0xb3e0d94c in ?? () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqubuntumirclient.so
<seb128> that hits an abort()
<seb128> so maybe a change in qtubuntu or mir (though those didn't change recently)
<seb128> issues started yesterday
<Mirv> none of the 5 images with the ubuntu11 have a qmlscene .crash file in the image dashboard, just unity8 etc crashes. it would be useful to get a traceable crash.
<seb128> it would
<seb128> those might come from a silo somebody is tested
<seb128> e.u.c could be better at providing those infos
<seb128> is qtubuntu or mir in a silo?
<Mirv> I guess the 3 V4 patches all should only affect x86, and the other two patches were fixes for bug #1294181 and bug #1294019
<ubot5> bug 1294181 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests crashing in switch_to_tab helper" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294181
<ubot5> bug 1294019 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "WorkerScript loaded script cannot define functions or variables" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294019
<Mirv> qtubuntu is in the right edge preparation silo
<seb128> well, it's unsure it's qtdeclarative, reports goes there because it's qmlscene which hits the bug
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> and mir in the greeter silo
<seb128> so my bet would be that it's a bug in one of those silos
<Mirv> that would explain not seeing it in the image results
<seb128> is the right edge silo owned by Saviq?
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<Mirv> yes, as is the greeter one
<hedz09> ogra_: I built the 3.2 kernel with sgx, it seems to boot fine but the kernel doesn't support the LCD :(. Is there any other way to display the UI to see if it is working?
<ogra_> hedz09, i dont know of any other than actually having a screen
<cwayne> zsombi, hiya, any idea why the ubuntuuitoolkit autopilot tests are getting stuck at: 08:29:48.917 DEBUG dbus:432 - Selecting objects of any type with attributes: {'objectName': 'testListElement5'}
<cwayne> 08:29:49.482 INFO logging:45 - QQuickListView: _show_more_elements_below. Arguments (). Keyword arguments: {}.
<cwayne> 08:29:49.639 DEBUG _uinput:546 - Dragging from 432,413 to 432,100
<cwayne> for 5 hours?
<ogra_> must be many objects :)
<cwayne> but it also only happens on the touch_custom suite, which shows up as never finishing :(
<zsombi> cwayne: no idea....
<cwayne> zsombi, damn.  i logged a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1297846 for it, this is kinda blocking the customized image testing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297846 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ubuntuuitoolkit tests hang on touch_custom suite" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Mirv, seb128, still not sure you need me for anything :)
<seb128> Saviq, those reports might be an abort in the edge ppa, so it's a fyi
<zsombi> cwayne: if it only happens with the customized image, I'd need more input to reproduce it
<Saviq> seb128, which reports?
<seb128> Saviq, it's an issue with qtubuntu that started somewhere yesterday, we didn't have archive uploads
<seb128> Saviq, read backlog?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but didn't see what this related to...
<seb128> Saviq, the urls I gave to Mirv 35 minutes ago
<cwayne> zsombi, sure, what input would be helpful?
<Saviq> seb128, /me reads further up
<seb128> Saviq, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/85c403c4a05cd32a48a73b226340850faa45e785
<cwayne> just steps to reproduce? it's been hard for me to repro locally, but happens in the dashboard 100% of the time
<Saviq> Mirv, no, no new crashes that could be caused by v4 afaict, we have three distinct ones we're looking into, one we can't reproduce, another is fixed by thumbnailer going into UITK, one more on exit, so not critical
<zsombi> cwayne: like what is the custom stuff you are using, so I can set teh same env
<seb128> Saviq, click on individual reports are the bottom of the page, those have non debug bts but they hit an abort in libqubuntumirclient.so
<cwayne> zsombi, ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed-customized has it all
<zsombi> cwayne: would you mind to add this to the bug?
<Saviq> seb128, mhm
<cwayne> not at all, i'll add as much info as i can get
<seb128> Saviq, since that started yesterday and neither qtubuntu or mir changed in the archive, I guess it might be reports from testers of a silo
<Saviq> seb128, could be, yeah
<zsombi> cwayne: also, would be nice to know what this image contain that is custom: theme? where's that located? what else?
<Saviq> shame we don't get that info in errors :|
<seb128> indeed :/
<seb128> it's qmlscene which hits the error
<seb128> so we get depends info from that one
<seb128> but it's not very useful there
<seb128> we might want to add some apport hook to collect more infos for qmlscene issues
<seb128> like we could always include ppa in use versions, or versions of other things in the stack
<seb128> like qtubuntu or mir
<cwayne> zsombi, the theme AIUI should be the only thing that would affect this.. just added a bunch of info to the bug
<hedz09> ogra_: hmm, no vnc server I guess?
<zsombi> cwayne: awesome! thx!
<ogra_> hedz09, heh, nope, Mir is still pretty young, no fancy third party apps that support it yet
<cwayne> zsombi, np, please let me know if there's anything else I could add, i've been trying to figure this guy out for awhile now :)
<ogra_> hedz09, we just only got screenshooting support :)
<zsombi> cwayne: I hope I'll be able to repro on the device :)
<zsombi> cwayne: it could be that there was some style element the AP is trying to look after...
<cwayne> zsombi, i hope you're able to reproduce too :)
<kyleN> hey marcustomlinson. Thanks for looking at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1297397. As you can see the undefined symbol happens when running unity-scope-tool even without a scope (no .ini file as arg).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297397 in unity-scopes-api "missing symbol" [Undecided,In progress]
<hedz09> ogra_: ahh :).
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can't really say tbh
<cwayne> zsombi, i think i reproduced here
<cwayne> im not seeing the same output though, but it appears hung
<cwayne> yep, definitely got it frozen here
<sergiusens> slangasek, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/qtbase-opensource-src-gles/+merge/211808 when you have a minute? Need to know if this is the right direction
<cwayne> zsombi, ^ any logs, debugging I can add to the bug since i've got it int his state
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i ran crypto.js in the phone that is the problem that was because of the register thing and works fine
<tsdgeos> so may be or may not, but at least is not the exact problem we had
<Mirv> tsdgeos: sounds good
<zsombi> cwayne: add whatever you get
<cwayne> zsombi, nothing useful that i can see.. just dpkg-architecture: warning: couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation) a bunch
<zsombi> cwayne: that's irrelevant
<cwayne> yeah, that's what i figured
<cwayne> but that's all that i see in stdout
<cwayne> unless there's some logfile it dumps somewhere
<rickspencer3> hey all, is there a way for me to take a screenshot using adb these days?
<seb128> rickspencer3, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06853.html
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> that looks complicated lol
<ogra_> time to get that merged into phablet-screenshot i guess
<nijo> is there any way i can be a part of ubuntu touch dev team??
 * ogra_ saw seb128 pasting this twiice already today
<rickspencer3> thanks to ogra_ for making it simple :)
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> I was wondering why seb128 had it so easy at hand
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, people keep asking about it :p
<ogra_> right
<rickspencer3> nice one ogra, works great
<ogra_> enjoy
<ogra_> next stop ... videos :)
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, there's an MR from someone which I acked and ogra_ seems to as well; but not sure about the contributor agreement and all that stuff
<ogra_> sergiusens, nope, i set it to "needs work"
<sergiusens> I think we decided phablet-tools was free for all, but need to confirm
<ogra_> asking to get the hardcoded resolutions ripped out first
<sergiusens> ogra_, oh, did you see the updates though? it has
<ogra_> but i think i'll just prepare another MP that does this
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ogra_ you are asking if phablet tools falls under the contributor agreement?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, no, i didnt see code updates :)
 * ogra_ goes checking
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, I don't think it does, pmcgowan ^ do you know? is it listed on the wiki?
<ogra_> it is a bunch of scripts ... i wouldnt put it under the agreement ... but IANAL :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok, one issue with manta in that code change ...
<sergiusens> ogra_, put that in the MR :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, we do not have it listed, but that was not an explicit decision afaik
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan okay
<rickspencer3> I think that we probably won't list it, but let me follow up
<pmcgowan> seems fine either way
<pmcgowan> just scripts as ogra says, and a little Go?
<ogra_> i dont think there is go in phablet-tools
<ogra_> shell and python
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, when I do adb devices -l on a Flo it tells me the following:
<pmcgowan> 05f10a69               device usb:2-1.2 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako
<pmcgowan> is that expected?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, totally not
<ogra_> is that fully booted into a working system ?
<pmcgowan> yes
<sergiusens> ogra_, didn't you already log a bug for that?
<ogra_> and there is definitely nowhere a mako attached to that machine
<pmcgowan> nope
<pmcgowan> and nope
<pmcgowan> yes its fully booted and there is no mako attached
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, it should not happen anymore except from initrd where we have it hardcoded
<pmcgowan> rick saw the same
<pmcgowan> I have build 237 here
<pmcgowan> should update this thing
<ogra_> the gadget setup happens completely from the android side now
<ogra_> which means it should use the values from there
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, you are missing out on the new scopes; they look really nice.... and useful!
<ogra_> so on flo it should also say flo
<pmcgowan> ogra_, but rickspencer3 saw it with latest promoted
<quebre> hello all
<quebre> i have question
<quebre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ adb devices -l
<ogra_> List of devices attached
<ogra_> 07b2f660               device usb:3-1 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako
<ogra_> me too
<pmcgowan> huh
<quebre> do i need to have bootloader unlocked in order to start building ?
<sergiusens> quebre, not for building; just for installing
<quebre> sergiusens: i have Samsung tab 3 SM-T210 - i think it have locked bootloader - if it is locked, can i unlock it ?
<sergiusens> quebre, not sure how that one works, if it uses fastboot, yes; don't think there's a concept of locks for other devices
<quebre> sergiusens: hmm, how can i check if the bootloader is locked ? and how to check if it uses fastboot ? sorry if questions are lame but i'm complete noob, just started learning this stuff..
<sergiusens> quebre, I really don't now the specs of your device; can you google around a bit?
<quebre> ok
<quebre> sergiusens: in specification it should say whether it uses fastboot right ?
<sergiusens> yes
<sergiusens> well, not sure
<sergiusens> quebre, just figure out how to get a custom recovery
<pmcgowan> ogra_, any idea what the issue is?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, not without digging
<ogra_> we dont set anything for the device on the ubuntu side anymore ... at least we shouldnt, i have to check if i have overseen anything
<quebre> sergiusens: you meant recovery from the TWRP program ?
<quebre> sergiusens: i have TWRP installed on that rooted tablet..
<ogra_> on the ubuntu side we only start adbd now when the property is set in android, we dont put any additional configuration in
<sergiusens> quebre, yeah; then you should be fine, we use a different recovery, but if you can install the built recovery, you should be fine
<quebre> sergiusens: built in recovery ?...
<quebre> ;/
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i assume it properly says Nexus7 in nautilus and other places ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yes
<sergiusens> quebre, after you do the portig, you will have a recovery.img
 * ogra_ will check after the meeting he is in ... had to move to another machine
<slangasek> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/qtbase-opensource-src-gles/+merge/211808> I'm surprised you need to build separate gles versions of the database packages (libqt5-sql5-{mysql,odbc,sqlite,...}) ?  Surely these binaries are unaffected by the GL/GLES ABI, and we should have only one version of these in the archive
<slangasek> sergiusens: likewise a number of the other binaries listed there
<sergiusens> slangasek, I'm just building them, but don't plan to use them to avoid to a big delta in the packaging; should be easy to remove though
<slangasek> sergiusens: I don't want them in the archive at all :)
<sergiusens> slangasek, I'll remove that then ;) is the rest ok though?
<slangasek> sergiusens: as far as I can see
<sergiusens> great
<rickspencer3> mhall119, is that click package validator available in QtCreator today?
<popey> rickspencer3: been in there for a while
<rickspencer3> popey, how do I get to it?
<popey> packaging button on left
<rickspencer3> popey, right, so I get hte packaging form, but I don't see the validation
<popey> sorry, publish button
<ogra_> slangasek, probably the databases work faster if they have hardware acceleration support :)
<popey> rickspencer3: qtc 3.0.1?
<rickspencer3> popey, I did a dist-upgrade this morning, so should have the latest, right?
<rickspencer3> fwiw, the plugins dialog says the plugin is 3.0.1
<popey> rickspencer3: hmm, i last tested it some weeks back..
<popey> rickspencer3: do you have click-reviewers-tools installed?
<rickspencer3> popey, nope
<rickspencer3> shall install that package?
<popey> yes
<popey> you need that
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm sure it's possible to write stored procedures in GL
<rickspencer3> now restart QtCreator, I guess?
<ogra_> mterry, nice new animation for the bootsplash !
<mterry> ogra_, you like it?  Nice.  MacSlow is working on a tweak that makes it a spinning logo instead of just a busy spinner  :)
<rickspencer3> nice!
<mhall119> bzoltan: click-reviewers-tools really should be a recommends on the ubuntu sdk metapackage
<ogra_> i like the current one though ... but yeah, spinning logo will be nice as well
<popey> rickspencer3: ya
<rickspencer3> ok
<bzoltan> mhall119:  it is afaik
<MacSlow> ogra_, newer bling soon :)
<rickspencer3> now time to try the new scanner, etc... :)
<ogra_> MacSlow, cant wait !"
<popey> its very neat
<MacSlow> maybe I can manage to sneak in cloth anim ;)
<mhall119> bzoltan: ah, so probably just rickspencer3 needed to apt-get install --fix-policy to make it add that
<popey> mhall119: heh, just ran that and pulled in a bunch more packages
<ogra_> mterry, hrm, looking at a bootchart of the split greeter atm, is iot really necessary to start *all* indicators in the lightdm session ?
<mterry> ogra_, which ones aren't used?
<ogra_> even multiple times
<mterry> multiple times?  that sounds like a bug
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, its only three indicators, but they start 6 times each ... i mistook that for 18 indicators :P
<mterry> ogra_, start 6 times!?
<mterry> ogra_, I did not notice that
<mterry> ogra_, hmm I bet they are starting before unity8 is up.  I'll play with that
<ogra_> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/greeter-bootchart.png
<mterry> ogra_, neat thanks
<ogra_> -datetime only starts twice
<mterry> good ol' datetime
<ogra_> but -power and -location seems to be in a loop
<ogra_> maliit-server starts twice too
<ogra_> hmm ... and the greeter itself seems to also start several times
<ogra_> ah no the first two seem to be some script the text is cropped after greeter-
<seb128> dbarth, oSoMoN: seems like the 03-19 webbrowser-app updated started hitting errors, see https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/3b4bb118a9479a6dd49d5fe57af9934f7f331ee4
<seb128> hum, those are issues from qtubuntumir.so as well though
<seb128> could be the same issue I pointed Saviq at earlier
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<ogra_> pmcgowan, aha .... ! i think that wrong naming is  PC side, the udev rules for adb dont know about flo
<pmcgowan> I wondered
<Saviq> seb128, it's unlikely that silo 015 has anything to do with that, though...
<davmor2> popey: pffff rickspencer3 had my hopes raised then I thought that app was call dbiscuit :D
<popey> gets me every time too
<seb128> Saviq, right...
<Saviq> seb128, there's only removal of sflinger support in that silo
<Saviq> seb128, doesn't actually touch any existing code
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, likely something else then...
<pmcgowan> ogra_, which files is that?
<seb128> Saviq, shame we don't have a debug bt and versions info
<ogra_> pmcgowan, /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android-tools-fastboot.rules ... but adding 4ee2 there doesnt change it
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that weird :|
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think there is code involved in adbd too
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_>     static const char *values[] = {
<ogra_>         "occam",
<ogra_>         "Nexus 4",
<ogra_>         "mako",
<ogra_>     };
<ogra_> there we go
<dbarth> seb128: what's that?
<dbarth> ouch
<ogra_> pmcgowan, so the bug is in android-tools, adbd has the values hardcode
<ogra_> d
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I see
<ogra_> pmcgowan, rickspencer3, bug 1297927 for reference
<ubot5> bug 1297927 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "adbd should not hardcode mako " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297927
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<pmcgowan> ogra_, you wrote "we hardcode" is that code we modified?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> when we didnt have properties available on the devices we needed to use a hardcoded value else adbd wouldnt start
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> it is one of these duct tape and string interim hacks that worked so well that it was forgotten :)
<dobey> is unity freezing hard for anyone else on image 262? i've as of yet been unable to unlock the screen at boot up, after 4 reboots
<ogra_> the prob here is that we still want to be able to start adbd in situations where the property system isnt there ... for porters
<ogra_> dobey, works fine here apart from some bugs
<ogra_> (teh shell can go unresponsive but the edges still work for example ... thats a known one)
<dobey> no, the edges aren't working at all for me
<ogra_> right, that sounds like a new one then
<dobey> this time for example, the lock screen froze halfway across the screen
<dobey> and i can't do anything
<ogra_> no issues here
<ogra_> do you have a lot of music on the phone or some such ?
<dobey> no, and it's not a phone
<dobey> it's 2012 n7
<dobey> i have nothing on it
<ogra_> ah, unsupported HW
<dobey> just ubuntu touch and a couple apps i installed
<davmor2> dobey: I have 99 issues but that ain't one
<ogra_> yeah, thats most likely tegra related
<ogra_> we had our reasons to drop it :)
<dobey> that's great, but not helping me
<ogra_> well, you could file a bug, but i doubt it will be worked on soon
<ogra_> most likely Mir
<ogra_> dpm, so i still have that meta upload sitting on my desktop ... did bzoltan1 answer your question at some point ?
<dpm> ogra_, not yet, just re-pinged him again
<ogra_> thx
<bzoltan1> ogra_: dpm: sorry, i am commuting right now :) I think it is fine to add that tool to the sdk-dev
<dpm> thanks bzoltan1
<bzoltan1> dpm: thanks to you :)
<ogra_> bzoltan1, great, thanks !
<daniele_> HI, I have read info on ubuntutouch here "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install" , I'd like to buy a "Nexus 10 	  manta 	  mantaray 	  Active development " .  anyway I don't know how to be sure to recognize the right model, may it be a "samsung"?? may I search a particular "model name" "model number or code"?? thanks
<ogra_> daniele_, there is only one nexus10
<daniele_> is it made by samsung?? I found this on amazon http://www.amazon.it/Samsung-Nexus-32GB-Tablet-Computer/dp/B00GZNHHZC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1395850593&sr=8-8&keywords=Nexus+10#productDetails
<ogra_> yes
<daniele_> there are also these models anyway ,are all of them to be considered as "nexus 10" ??  http://www.amazon.it/Samsung-Google-Nexus-10/dp/B00ABYXNC2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395850593&sr=8-2&keywords=Nexus+10#productDetails   AND http://www.amazon.it/Samsung-Galaxy-Google-Nexus-16GB/dp/B00AGHO3LO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395850593&sr=8-1&keywords=Nexus+10#productDetails
<davmor2> dobey: I blame you entirely for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1297965 ;) feel free to spread the blame though :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297965 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "If I install an app it still shows in Available section" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: confirmed
<davmor2> popey: \o/ thanks
<dobey> davmor2: does it have a different title on the icon, after you install it?
<davmor2> dobey: looks like the space has been removed on the installed version
<dobey> davmor2: ok, it's a dup
<dobey> and totally not my fault :)
<cwayne> popey, hey, any idea where shorts app gets it's feeds list from?
<davmor2> dobey: I didn't say it was your fault I said I blamed you ;)  But then did add to feel free to spread the blame
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<popey> cwayne: how do you mean, the two it gets by default or how it searches for new ones?
<cwayne> popey, well, either really
<cwayne> mostly the two default though
<sil2100> dobey: hi, so you have any idea what is causing the problem?
<popey> shorts-app.qml:            DB.addFeed("" , "http://design.canonical.com/feed/")
<popey> shorts-app.qml:            DB.addFeed("" , "http://voices.canonical.com/feed/atom/")
<popey> shorts-app.qml:            DB.addFeed("" , "http://blog.canonical.com/feed/")
<popey> cwayne: it seeds the database on start if empty
<dobey> sil2100: the app showing in installed and available both?
<cwayne> ah, which db is that?
<popey> cwayne: alan@deep-thought:~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.shorts$ ls
<popey> Databases  ShortsSettings
<davmor2> cwayne: the one you never are allowed access too :P
<popey> /.local/share/com.ubuntu.shorts/Databases is where it is for me
<cwayne> ah, cool
<cwayne> so we could pre-seed that in the custom image then :D
<popey> you could
<davmor2> cwayne: other people could but you break things so you can't :P
<cwayne> davmor2, hah, its not my fault i break things, it's part of my job :)
<pmcgowan> hey popey I am still getting errors on OSMtouch app, even with the package seeded
<pmcgowan> at least it tries to start now
<popey> pmcgowan: interesting.. lemme test here
<popey> pmcgowan: which image?
<popey> pmcgowan: 262 here
<pmcgowan> 262
<popey> davmor2: did you file a bug about the scopes and headers being out of sync?
<popey> pmcgowan: works here
<popey> pmcgowan: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-26-175131.png
<popey> move to Europe. That'll sort it
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> popey, I get this in the log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7158076/
<popey> pmcgowan: I'm on osmtouch 0.1.3, you're on 0.1.2
<pmcgowan> popey, aha!
<pmcgowan> I just installed it yesterday though
<popey> latest version in the store is 0.1.2 - ybon you probably want to push 0.1.3 to the store ☻
 * popey goes to do fatherly duties, back later
<ybon> popey: sure, I was waiting to a confirm that it works for you
<ybon> but now I've updated my phone to 5.2 too, so I will be able to test it myself
<popey> ybon: works for me.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-26-175131.png
<popey> and http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-26-175235.png
<kalikiana> I'm getting "Failed to locate image 262" with "ubuntu-device-flash --revision r262 --wipe" - does anyone spot the problem?
<sergiusens> kalikiana, maybe 262 is not on the server anymore
<sergiusens> or wrong channel
<sergiusens> --channel devel-proposed
<sergiusens> or devel
<kalikiana> hmm lemme add that
<pmcgowan> devel-proposed
<ybon> popey: thanks
<kalikiana> yay that's it, thanks!
<ybon> popey: pushed a click
 * ybon afk for diner
<jdstrand> rsalveti: hey, you had a question for me regarding powerd?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, solved already, no worries :-)
<rsalveti> but thanks for pinging me back
<jdstrand> oh, now that is what I like to hear :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: curious what you implemented
<rsalveti> jdstrand: just changed the dbus config file for powerd to export just a few methods and properties for the normal user http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154678/
<rsalveti> had to add a separated 'allow' for each interface, as we don't want the user to be able to request a suspend blocker
<davmor2> popey: I did
<davmor2> popey: however it isn't going to be a blocker as the header is going to change soon
<jdstrand> rsalveti: cool
<jdstrand> rsalveti: there was some talk last week about really tightening it down. I think what is here is reasonable, but if we want to go farther, we can
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, we might want to tune it later on indeed
<rsalveti> but as we're moving quite a bit of that to unity8 itself (screen on/off, etc), we can revisit this later
<rsalveti> unity8/usc
<quebre> sergiusens: hi are you still online maybe ?
<popey> ybon: thanks, approved
<quebre> sergiusens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building - you said i don't need to have the device in order to build Ubuntu Touch.. but on the site i see the build process is using the device to build..
<quebre> it's confusing
<quebre> can someone tell me whether it is possible to build the Ubuntu Touch without having the smartphone/tablet whatever the target is ?
 * jdstrand nods
<mhall119> quebre: yes
<mhall119> quebre: specifically are you interested in building the shell (unity8) or a device image?
<kenvandine> is anyone else having ofono problems on mako?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158338/
<kenvandine> i just noticed my phone isn't connecting to cellular... image 262
<kenvandine> awe_, ^^
<awe_> kenvandine, that's the first report I've seen
<awe_> the NM warnings are harmless ( although I'd love to see that code removed from NM )
<awe_> however the SIM status too small, doesn't look very good
<kenvandine> i tried the sim in my android phone, worked fine
<awe_> kenvandine, we haven't landed anything new at the ofono layer that would cause this
<awe_> do you see the problem with the last stable image?
<cyphermox> awe_: that code won't get removed; the best I am willing to do is drop the severity to debug
<kenvandine> i haven't tried flashing to the stable image
<awe_> cyphermox, you can't ifdef it???
<kenvandine> i'm also not sure when it last worked...
<cyphermox> awe_: that code is required for non-ril modems.
<kenvandine> i probably haven't made any calls on it in a couple days
<awe_> sigh...
<Stskeeps> awe_: totally random question, have you guys ever seen a qcom device just shut down or reboot due to bad RIL interaction?
<kenvandine> awe_, any chance it could have anything to do with the multi modem code that landed?
<awe_> Stskeeps, I haven't although I know some rilds do behave in that manner
<awe_> we've seen the Mtk rild drop it's connection when the radio is powered on for instance
<awe_> Stskeeps, but I haven't seen that with any of the qcom rilds
<Stskeeps> ok
<awe_> which is what mako includes
<awe_> kenvandine, possibly
<Stskeeps> i made a xperia z reboot at least, we're seeing this in production so idly wondering if modem is to blame
<kenvandine> list-modems only lists the one modem though
<awe_> kenvandine, however AFAIK, we only landed the telepathy-ofono bits
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158376/
<kenvandine> output of list-modems
<kenvandine> i assume powered = 1 is powered on?
<awe_> kenvandine, the changes made were infrastructure changes in tp-ofono to support multiple accounts ( which each represent a modem )
<awe_> kenvandine, yes
<awe_> kenvandine, the we essentially auto-power on ( hence the NM messages ), and the radio power is controlled via the Online property
<kenvandine> oh... so i ran online-modem and it brought it online
<awe_> ah, and you're not Online
<awe_> why?
<kenvandine> no idea :)
<awe_> and it works?
<kenvandine> what could put it offline?
 * kenvandine tries
<awe_> nothing should right now...
<ChickenCutlass> kenvandine: awe_ I think there might be a race with the new multiple account code.
<ChickenCutlass> kenvandine: awe_ I know bfiller was seeing something
<awe_> boiko, you guys didn't land the tp-onfono code with the auto-online code removed did you?
<awe_> ChickenCutlass, there's only one modem on a mako!
<awe_> ;D
<ChickenCutlass> I know
<davmor2> kenvandine: you know that power switch on the side if you press and hold that long enough it will be offline
<kenvandine> davmor2, oh?
<boiko> awe_: nope, but our latest changes uncovered a bug in ofono-qt that salem_ already has a fix for
<awe_> ChickenCutlass, so how could there be a race?
<kenvandine> that's annoying
<ChickenCutlass> awe_: I am just repeating what I was told
<awe_> davmor2, what??
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm teasing it'll turn the phone/tablet/etc off
<mhall119> davmor2: too subtle
<awe_> davmor2, ;D
<kenvandine> haha :)
<bfiller> awe_, kenvandine: this is a bug in ofono-qt, salem_ has a fix for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297586
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297586 in touch-preview-images "Calls and messaging stopped working again" [Critical,In progress]
<davmor2> awe_: you have to it would power down the modems
<Stskeeps> awe_: also, if you guys didn't see yet: https://github.com/nemomobile/mms-engine (i don't recall your mms approach)
<kenvandine> and the dialer won't let me place calls...
<kenvandine> bfiller, ah
<bfiller> kenvandine: same bug
<boiko> kenvandine: mc-tool reconnect ofono/ofono/account0 should do the trick
<awe_> kenvandine, mystery solved
<awe_> Stskeeps, no I hadn't seen that
<bfiller> kenvandine: or pkill telepathy-ofono I think works too
<awe_> Stskeeps, guess they decided against using mmsd too
<mhall119> popey: have we figured out why Terminal won't launch in the latest stable images?
<awe_> Stskeeps, we're using a slightly different architecture that includes DownloadManager, and a new component called Nuntium
<Stskeeps> awe_: alright
<popey> news to me mhall119
<kenvandine> ok, working again :)
<mhall119> popey: r250, Terminal won't run
<popey> mhall119: launches here
<mhall119> popey: on r250?
<popey> mhall119: oh, on the stable image..
<popey> mhall119: i seem to be able to reliably crash unity by search for "ter"
<popey> mhall119: terminal loads fine here
<mhall119> aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_0.5.44' does not exist
<mhall119> trying to run it manually
<popey> why?
<popey> oh
<popey> to debug?
<mhall119> I just wnat my terminal back
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-26-190025.png
<popey> look at the debug log in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart ?
<mhall119> jdstrand: mdeslaur: any idea what might be wrong?
<mhall119> popey: which one?
<popey> the terminal one
<popey> look for the most recent log, usually holds clues
<jdstrand> mhall119: the aa-exec command is clear, the question is why
<mhall119> popey: no terminal log there
<jdstrand> mhall119: what do 'click list | grep term' tell you as the phablet user?
<bfiller> popey: are you still seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1297395? testing it with your artic monkeys vid on image 261 and working fine
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297395 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "mediaplayer-app crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_do_syscall()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mhall119> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list |grep term
<mhall119> com.ubuntu.terminal	0.5.44
<jdstrand> mhall119: what does 'sudo aa-status | grep term' give you?
<mhall119> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo aa-status |grep term
<mhall119> [sudo] password for phablet:  com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_0.5.41
<mhall119> so...wrong version in the apparmor
<jdstrand> ok, I think this is the bug cjwatson has been working on
<popey> bfiller: lemme see
<mhall119> jdstrand: any way for me to correct it manually so I can use the terminal again?
<jdstrand> mhall119: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.20
<jdstrand> mhall119: I suggest installing that package. I haven't seen the issue myself
<mhall119> installing click 0.4.20 or installing the terminal package?
<jdstrand> mhall119: I bet you could 'click unregister ...' then 'click register ...' to correct it
<mhall119> would click unregister remove it completely if only phablet user has it?
<popey> bfiller: not seeing the issue on #262
<t1mp> plars: I think I'm calling it wrong tim@ideapad:~/dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/scripts$ TESTS=all APPS=all ./run-smoke --no-provision
<popey> bfiller: updated bug
<bfiller> popey: great, thanks
<jdstrand> mhall119: not if it is preinstalled
<popey> np
<jdstrand> mhall119: I was saying install click 0.4.20
<quebre> mhall119: device image..
<mhall119> jdstrand: installed click 0.4.20, unregistered terminal from phablet user and re-registered with 0.5.44, but aa-status still show 0.5.41
<mhall119> jdstrand: is there a way for me to tell apparmor to update itself to use 0.5.44?
<jdstrand> it isn't apparmor
<jdstrand> click isn't setting up the symlinks
<mhall119> which symlinks is it missing?
<mhall119> I'll create them manually if it'll fix things
<jdstrand> the one in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks is wrong
<sergiusens> mhall119, jdstrand for the apparmor links, cjwatson landed a fix yesterday forcing reproccessing of all packages
<mhall119> hmmm, I only have 0.5.29 for terminal in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<jdstrand> I presume that is 0.4.20 that is in the archive?
<mhall119> sergiusens: where does the pre-installed terminal get put?
<jdstrand> mhall119: /usr/share/click/preinstalled
<jdstrand> mhall119: you are going to want to followup with cjwatson
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> mhall119: the thing is, if you updated to 0.4.20 and it still isn't right, you fixing your terminal will destroy the evidence he probably needs
<mhall119> jdstrand: I'm just creating the symlink, I can remove it later to help debug
<mhall119> jdstrand: but I'm leaving on a roadtrip tomorrow morning, and would very much like to have a working terminal while I'm gone
<jdstrand> once the symlink is updated, run 'sudo aa-clickhook -f'
<jdstrand> mhall119: actually, without -f should be enough
<mhall119> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.44.json'
<mhall119> it doesn't like that file...
<mhall119> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158558/ anything look amiss?
<jdstrand> mhall119: that fine. the error is about the click manifest, not the security manifest
<jdstrand> mhall119: you need to update the symlinks in /opt/click/.click/users/phablet
<jdstrand> mhall119: mind you, I am not recommending this :) fair warning
<mhall119> jdstrand: what do I need to do with that symlink? it already points to 0.5.44
<jdstrand> I have a basic knowledge of the click database; I could easily miss something
<quebre> mhall119: i prepared ubuntu VPS just to build it the device image but i don't know what instructions to follow..
<quebre> could you give me few hints ..
<mhall119> jdstrand: ah, it's working now!
<mhall119> aa-status shows both 0.5.41 and 0.5.44 now
<quebre> unless it's not doable ...
<mhall119> quebre: it should be, didrocks posted something about it on the ubuntu-phone list a while back IIRC
<quebre> im scrolling back thru the chat log but cant find it ;f
<mhall119> I cna't find it either,sorry
<ivivek> What is the right way to mount /system as rw
<ivivek> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount -o remount,rw /system
<ivivek> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/mmcblk0p8 read-write, is write-protected
<ivivek> If I try changing /etc/fstab android does not seem to start inside lxc
<ivivek> I only see these processes
<ivivek>   475 ?        Ss     0:00 lxc-start -n android -- /init
<ivivek>   500 ?        S      0:00  \_ /init
<ivivek>   514 ?        S      0:00      \_ /sbin/ueventd
<ivivek>   520 ?        S      0:00      \_ /sbin/watchdogd 10 20
<ivivek>   522 ?        S      0:00      \_ /sbin/upstart-property-watcher
<ivivek>   523 ?        S      0:00      \_ /sbin/healthd
<ivivek> if i mount /system rw in fstab
<ivivek> @ogra_ can you please help
<popey> ivivek: phablet-config writable-image
<ivivek> @popey where do I have to run this command
<popey> on your ubuntu computer
<ivivek> I have built my images from code
<ivivek> I am not using automatic download and flash tool
<popey> not sure that makes a difference
<ivivek> ok...let m try
<facundobatista> Hi all
<facundobatista> question, do you know how to change the virtual screen resolution for the ubuntu-emulator?
<popey> hi, rsalveti may
<sergiusens> facundobatista, the resolution is a bit more complicated; pixel density is easy
<rsalveti> right, you can easily change the size of it, using the scale option
<rsalveti> for resolution I guess it depends on the skin
<sergiusens> facundobatista, /usr/share/android/emulator/development/tools/emulator/skins/EDGE/layout has the resolution settings
<sergiusens> facundobatista, that said, you can change the skin
<sergiusens> ust do --skin WQVGA432
<sergiusens> *just
<facundobatista> sergiusens, which is the best way for the phone to not be taller than my laptop screen? ;)
<sergiusens> facundobatista, --scale 0.7 or lower
<facundobatista> sergiusens, the --skin is in the create, or in the run?
<sergiusens> facundobatista, in the run
 * facundobatista tries scale
<facundobatista> sergiusens, --scale did the trick, thanks!
<ivivek> @popey I get the following error "subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '"touch /userdata/.writable_image ; echo ADB_RC=\$?"' returned non-zero exit status 1
<ivivek> "
<sergiusens> facundobatista, np; now wait 30' :-P
<ivivek> looks like it tries to create /userdata/.writable_image but there is no /userdata/ on the device
<popey> yes, thats all it does
<popey> that should exist
<ivivek> there is /data
<ivivek> no /userdata
<popey> for my nexus 4 /userdata is /dev/mmcblk0p23
<ivivek> is this same as the userdata partition od andorid ?
<ivivek> /dev/mmcblk0p9 on /data type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro)
<ivivek> i see this on my nexus10
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, o/
<rickspencer3> so, I copied a video onto my flo and tried to play it, but it was slightly slow
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, care to share the video with me so I can try?
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, here's the info from mplayer:
<rickspencer3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7158809/
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, never mind, it is going slowly on my desktop too, I think
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, that seems to be using a software decoder
<rickspencer3> either that, or I took too much cough syrup at lunch time
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, right, so I infer that it is in a format that lacks hardware decoding support
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, yes indeed
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, that info was from my desktop, btw
<rsalveti> jhattara: remember it shouldn't play if using software decoder
<rsalveti> jhattara: sorry
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ^
<rsalveti> we only support hw decode and rendering
<jhodapp> rsalveti, right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, got confused by the debugging output
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, do you want me to share the file with you, still?
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, sure I'll give it a try
<rickspencer3> it's only 73 megs, so must be ultra compressed
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, have you seen Rick and Morty before?
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, I haven't
<rickspencer3> then you are in for a treat :)
<rickspencer3> this is the pilot episode
<jhodapp> excellent :)
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, for the record, this particular copy of the video is of ... let's say ... questionable origins
<jhodapp> np
<rickspencer3> I suspect, now, that Ubuntu was playing the file just fine, but that the file is ropey :)
<pmcgowan> popey, davmor2 I updated several apps via update manager and none would run until after a reboot
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, I got the same effect today, I assumed the applications scope needs to be tweaked
<davmor2> pmcgowan: on what image?
<barry> sergiusens: any chance we can get this mp into a silo and landed?  it's blocking all other py3 autopilot port branches https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/phablet-tools/py2-3/+merge/205608
<popey> pmcgowan: sounds like the two bugs davmor2 and I filed today
<davmor2> I just updated OSMTouch with no issues
<sergiusens> barry, welcome to the future; that landed into the archives an hour ago :-)
<davmor2> so I wonder if it is related to the installed click having a different name to the Available click package and that is the cause of the problem
<sergiusens> barry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools
<davmor2> pmcgowan: one of the apps that you updated can you see if it is listed in both Available and installed please
<barry> sergiusens: no way!  i guess it just takes some time for the mp to get marked, etc.
<barry> sergiusens: that's awesome
<sergiusens> barry, oh, ther merge-and commit thing may not have been run :-P
<barry> sergiusens: my gallery-app and address-book-app mp's are currently failing because of py2/py3, but maybe they just need to be retried?  e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/gallery-app/py3autopilot/+merge/208055/comments/503378
<sergiusens> barry, looks strange... could not import package gallery_app: No module named gallery_app
<barry> sergiusens: /var/local/autopilot/setup.log: Python choice: python2
<barry>  
<barry> that's weird
<sergiusens> barry, might want to ping fginther on the setup; they test through the debs on ci
<pmcgowan> davmor2, 262, I updated OSMtouch, gallery, and a couple others, neither gallery or osmtouch would start until I rebooted
<barry> sergiusens: k, thx
<pmcgowan> davmor2, they are only in one category now, but again I rebooted
<barry> fginther: can you take a look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3707/console
<barry> fginther: any thoughts on why it's still picking py2 instead of py3?
<fginther> barry, looking
<barry> fginther: thx.  interestingly, it doesn't look like phablet-tools is getting installed.  if that's the case, then xnox's phablet-test-run support isn't either and i guess at that point it wouldn't auto-select autopilot-py3
<fginther> barry, the ci test you pointed to is the desktop test, it is specifically looking for a dependency on python3-autopilot to trigger use of py3
<barry> fginther: ah, got it.  i'll add that dep and re-push.  thankx
<barry> *thanks
<sergiusens> barry, fginther the mako test does fail, and for that you would need the latest test; is this box raring?
<fginther> barry, I believe you're still going to run into a failure on the touch device testing
<sergiusens> fginther, the latest phablet-tools landed into trusty
<fginther> sergiusens, yes it's still raring, the upgrade was wrecked due to usb hub issues
<fginther> *sigh*
<sergiusens> fginther, you can just download the deb manually from trusty and install into raring I guess
<barry> wow, raring still
<fginther> sergiusens, hmmm
<barry> sergiusens, fginther yeah. the address-book-app branch already dep'd on python3-autopilot and it's touch tests failed too (but just generic-mediumtests-runner-mako and generic-mediumtests-trusty-touch): https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/address-book-app/py3autopilot/+merge/210724/comments/503417
<barry> i guess ultimately they're the same tests?
<barry> could not import package address_book_app: No module named address_book_app
<barry>  (which would make sense if ap py2 was trying to run the tests)
<quebre> i try to build ubuntu-touch, i did: phablet-dev-bootstrap ubu-touch
<quebre> 4gb of files downloaded
<quebre> but what now ?
<quebre> i want it for samsung galaxy s4
<fginther> barry, I'm working on a solution, hang on
<davmor2> pmcgowan: hmm osmtouch works fine here after the update only think I had to do was look it up via search to open it after update
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I did not search
<pmcgowan> that bug was solved with old scopes, so seems its back
<davmor2> pmcgowan: if you search does it open then?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, well, they all open now that I restarted
<davmor2> ah yeah same result I guess
<davmor2> hmmm still can't add an image to a contact :(
<fginther> barry, I'm going try an upgrade later tonight (say 4 hours from now). I'll send you an update on how it goes
<barry> fginther: sounds great, thanks.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, before new scopes landed, the old one was changed to invalidate the entire results, which showed the new apps in the right place, but created a poor experience repainting the entire list
<davmor2> pmcgowan: indeed
<josharenson> Hi, I just flashed Ubuntu for the first on a Nexus 7 and wi-fi doesn't seem to work. Is there anything I need to do to enable it?
<nhaines> josharenson: No, it should just work.
<josharenson> ... Disregard, 2 reboots seems to have resolved
<josharenson> weird
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> 'sudo phablet-network' on your computer with the tablet attached should push your wi-fi settings over.
<josharenson> nhaines: cool, thanks
<nhaines> josharenson: just a little timesaving tip. :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-27
<JoinTheRealms> Hey guys, im attempting a port to the LG optimus 4x HD (tegra3 SoC) and having a bit of trouble, i wanna give a android 4.4 base a try to see if it solves some issues, anyone know how to change the branch?
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> zsombi: I got a better look at the convergence bug I had. I made a new video about it at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE-4NywIfZc&feature=youtu.be
<nik90> dholbach: hey. I need some help with some debian packaging. Are you free?
<dholbach> nik90, how can I help?
<nik90> dholbach: I was helping out a friend create a deb package of his application, and it seems to spit out errors while running "debuild -us -uc"
<nik90> dholbach: here's the debian packaging that I implemented for his app -> https://github.com/krnekhelesh/project-dashboard/commit/fd3beb47d41b7a09f14daa8682902ba415c0cae4
<nik90> the error that I got was http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161502/
<dholbach> nik90, whatever the clean target in the Makefile is trying to do - it shouldn't be there
<nik90> dholbach: here is his MakeFile -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161512/
<dholbach> nik90, I checked out the code
<dholbach> try commenting that part out
<nik90> dholbach: on commenting the clean, backup and restore commands, it still fails
<nik90> dholbach: if I comment the check, it then works
<dholbach> yeah, but that's a separate issue, no?
<nik90> the thing is I have had to comment out the check line in about 3 projects that I did debian packaging for.
<nik90> the unit tests pass 100%..which is why I was curious why this was happening
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161535/ is what I had to do to make "debuild" pass
<nik90> ok so the check and the clean lines are incorrect
<dholbach> running the check thing would be nice, but I don't know what to do to enable it properly
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<jamesh> t1mp: how should we move forward on https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/albumart-dbus/+merge/212362 ?
<jamesh> it'd be useful to have a clear decision on where these image providers should live.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Spanish Paella Day! :-D
<t1mp> bzoltan: you know more about the packaging and sdk dependencies than I do. What do you think we should do with https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/albumart-dbus/+merge/212362 ?
<jamesh> t1mp, bzoltan: the new dependency in that branch is just another binary package from an existing source package dep
<t1mp> jamesh: dependencies like the thumbnailer some times caused issues in backporting the UITK, that's why I am a bit worried in adding more dependencies
<jamesh> it was added since it has different multi-arch requirements (you want a copy of the library for each arch, but a single copy of the d-bus service can serve all architectures)
<bzoltan> jamesh:  are the dependencies back portable to 12.04 and 13.10?
<jamesh> bzoltan: it should be: we're making use of features from existing dependencies (dbus support in gio and Qt)
<jamesh> no new source package dependencies have been introduced
<t1mp> jamesh: why doesn't the thumbnailer provide a qtquick binding? Then people import Ubuntu.Thumbnailer instead of having it in uitk?
<jamesh> t1mp: I don't know what the original reasoning was: I've asked Satoris to join to see if he can provide the background
<t1mp> jamesh: ok, thanks
<t1mp> I was just thinking the same :)
<jamesh> (he is the primary author of thumbnailer and the other thumbnailing image provider)
<jamesh> satoris: hi.  t1mp and bzoltan were wondering what the initial reason was for putting the thumbnailer image provider in ubuntu-ui-toolkit as opposed to a separate QML module
 * cjwatson posts the next layer of his attempt to make ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:armhf cross-installable - I do hope this will end at some point
<cjwatson> Hopefully another nail in the coffin of the practice of having libraries depend on run-time services, in the process
<cjwatson> oh, yikes, that's relevant to the above isn't it
<cjwatson> jamesh: what do thumbnailer-service's own Depends look like?  I'm concerned that this will cause a problem for cross-installation in development chroots
<cjwatson> jamesh: and it's pretty questionable whether e.g. the d-bus service should be mandatorily installed during development
<cjwatson> those are usually run-time facilities that tests would have to mock anyway
<cjwatson> jamesh: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/qml-friends/avoid-friends-dependency/+merge/213014 and https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/libfriends/recommend-friends-dispatcher/+merge/213015 for background on why I care
<jamesh> cjwatson: it depends on libthumbnailer + its dependencies (which is already a dep for ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<cjwatson> jamesh: right, but in cross-install situations that'll involve following the dep trees on both architectures
<cjwatson> best avoided if we don't have to
<jamesh> cjwatson: if the service isn't available, the image provider should present a fallback image and log the problem
<jamesh> I guess it could be a "Recommends" in that case
<cjwatson> jamesh: ok, so that sounds like it should be Recommends not Depends, and we should take other measures if necessary to ensure that it's on our images
<cjwatson> this sort of thing is very difficult to track down but we're not actually that far from the whole cross-install stack working
<cjwatson> so I'm trying to preemptively avoid regressions :)
<jamesh> although that doesn't necessarily settle t1mp's desire for all the libthumbnailer providers to be moved out of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<cjwatson> for reference the cross-install stuff is *also* rooted in SDK team requests, so hopefully incentives are lined up here
<t1mp> cjwatson: we were discussing this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/albumart-dbus/+merge/212362
<t1mp> or rather, that MR started a discussion about where to put the thumbnailer
<cjwatson> yes I know, I saw that in scrollback
<t1mp> ok :)
<cjwatson> I'm just trying to avoid it breaking "click chroot" improvements
<cjwatson> Recommends should be good enough for that purpose, if it also meets your needs (or can be made to do so)
<t1mp> we had some difficulties backporting to 12.04 with thumbnailer (and other dependencies)
<t1mp> in general I think less dependencies means less potential difficulties
<cjwatson> Recommends should help backporting too, I'd've thought, since it doesn't have to be satisfied
<t1mp> moving all thumbnailer providers out of uitk is one possibility. If you know of better ways, please educate me
<cjwatson> I'm not qualified to comment on that
<doomlord_> ubuntu touch .. does it have a terminal app , and can it compile software locally
<doomlord_> (even if it hasn't got 'full desktop integration' yet)
<jamesh> t1mp: but the libthumbnailer portability issues have since been solved, right?
<t1mp> separate modules may also be easier to support (for the UITK team because there is a bit less code in UITK), and for the thumbnailer maintainer because they can have their own policies for MRs
<t1mp> jamesh: I am not sure. The status of this bug is not clear to me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237045 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu UI Toolkit no longer builds on precise, quantal and raring" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> bzoltan, satoris is UITK now perfectly packaged on p, q, r?
<t1mp> ^see the bug above
<satoris> t1mp: yes it is.
<satoris> Is gdbus available on precise, though?
<jamesh> yes
<satoris> Then we should be good.
 * t1mp reading the friends MRs for background information
<satoris> If the thumbnailer image provider moves from uitk to thumbnailer, can we preserve API and ABI for apps?
<jamesh> Looks like gdbus was added in glib 2.26, and precise has 2.32
<cjwatson> t1mp: I suspect most of it is in the category of "you don't want to know if you don't have to", but you never know
<t1mp> satoris: is ABI relevant since the UITK only provides a qml interface?
<t1mp> satoris: API-wise, we could keep in as deprecated in uitk for a while?
<satoris> With a message to shell guys saying "transition as afast as you can"?
<t1mp> satoris: keeping it deprecated means it will still work, but a warning is printed that the thumbnailer moved to a separate package
<t1mp> satoris: yes
<satoris> Works for me.
<t1mp> satoris: more a message for people who use it that we don't know they are using it
<t1mp> satoris: also for shell guys, but we can work with them to make the changes at the same time as the UITK changes are done
<jamesh> more relevant, the file descriptor passing support in gdbus is from 2.30, which is still earlier than precise
<jamesh> t1mp, satoris: only one module can install a provider with a given name, although ubuntu-ui-toolkit currently includes a try/catch block around the call
<t1mp> cjwatson: I read the MRs, and so far I understand that you don't want compile-time deps because that will further complicate the chroots used to build the packages?
<jamesh> so we could potentially copy the image://thumbnailer image provider to an Ubuntu.Thumbnailer module and have them both importable at once
<cjwatson> well the existing problems render it impossible to build coherent ones right now
<cjwatson> this is why click chroot is not really working right for you guys today
<jamesh> the app compatibility problem comes when you go to remove the ubuntu-ui-toolkit version
<t1mp> jamesh: oh to have them both work is cool, that eases the transitioning
<cjwatson> run-time services shouldn't be hard dependencies of libraries because they *aren't* hard dependencies - you can reasonably have the library installed in development contexts without the run-time
<t1mp> jamesh: I propose initially we keep it working, but we print a warning message in UITK
<t1mp> jamesh: next step: keep the API and print a warning message, and don't show the thumbnail (or a thumbnail with a warning)
<t1mp> jamesh: only after that remove the API
<jamesh> t1mp, satoris: so I guess it's agreed that we add a QML module?
<t1mp> jamesh: +1 from me
<jamesh> t1mp: alternatively, perhaps it is possible to have ubuntu-ui-toolkit import the Ubuntu.Thumbnailer QML module?
<t1mp> jamesh: I liked your previous idea of having them both importable at once. I'm not sure how that will work though
<t1mp> jamesh: can we do that? or would we need a new name for example image://thumbnail for the thumbnailer instead of image://thumbnailer?
<jamesh> t1mp: if we had two copies of the provider, it would depend on which order you imported Ubuntu.Thumbnailer and Ubuntu.Components
<t1mp> jamesh: for UITK we have this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7162114/
<t1mp> jamesh: so the try would fail if Ubuntu.Thumbnailer was already imported, and all is fine for the app?
<jamesh> t1mp: right.  it is just logging the error and continuing.
<jamesh> If we do the same in the (not yet existing) Ubuntu.Thumbnailer module, it would also be importable after Ubuntu.Components
<davmor2> Morning all
<t1mp> jamesh: yes. And we can print a deprecated warning in requestImagein uitk's thumbnailgenerator.cpp
<t1mp> jamesh: just if the app imports thumbnailer, but after uitk, the app will still have deprecated warnings
<jamesh> and we'll get complaints about breaking thumbnailer on PowerPC after adding QML to the mix, but that's relatively easy to ignore :)
<t1mp> jamesh: how would you break thumbnailer on powerpc? wouldn't the qtquick module of thumbnailer be a separate package that doesn't have to be installed on powerpc?
<jamesh> t1mp: Qt's Javascript engine (V8) is not compatible with PowerPC
<jamesh> so the package would fail to build due to missing dependencies
<jamesh> the PPC guys complain whenever a package that previously built on PPC stops building there
<t1mp> jamesh: you would keep the thumbnailer package that you have now and works on powerpc, and add a qtdeclarative5-thumbnailer-plugin package for the qml binding
<t1mp> jamesh: so there will only be an additional package, no change to the old packages
<jamesh> which I can sympathise with, but can't do much about in this case
<jamesh> t1mp: we've gone though this a number of times (e.g. for the Media Scanner's QML API).  The real fix is for V8 to be ported to PPC rather than fighting against QML
<jamesh> I don't think we've got any libthumbnailer users outside of QML apps anyway
<t1mp> jamesh: what will break the thumbnailer on ppc if the qml binding is provided by a new package?
<jamesh> t1mp: the package will have to be dropped from the architecture.
<t1mp> jamesh: which package? libthumbnailer or the qml plugin?
<t1mp> the qml plugin was never there before, so I think it doesn't break anything. Does it?
<jamesh> t1mp: probably everything built by the source package.
<t1mp> ah, a single source package builds everything
<satoris> Yep, that's the problem.
<t1mp> can we make the qml plugin a separate source package?
<t1mp> I don't have a lot of experience with packaging, so excuse my questions
<satoris> A separate source package requires a separate launchpad project.
<satoris> So preferably not.
<jamesh> A separate source package is a lot of work
<jamesh> and having the QML module and backend library under one umbrella has its own advantages: they can be updated in tandem
<t1mp> jamesh: yes it sounds easier to have it together
<t1mp> is it possible to set a flag on ppc that prevents the qml package from being built?
<t1mp> or use #ifdefs to build an empty plugin on ppc
<jamesh> the build will fail due to missing dependencies
<jamesh> I don't think we want to explicitly exclude PPC though
<t1mp> not that I care so much about ppc.
<t1mp> so far only unity8 uses thumbnailer?
<jamesh> if we did, someone would have to go around removing all those exclusions once V8 is ported
<jamesh> it uses the thumbnailer image provider from ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yes.
<asac> rsalveti: ChickenCutlass: how is media-hub and emulator coming along?
<satoris> Can you set per-architecture build deps and output packages?
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^
<cjwatson> jamesh: eh, the stuff you say above is no longer true with Qt 5.2
<cjwatson> jamesh: Qt 5.2's script engine is a new thing called v4 that's portable
<t1mp> I wonder how the other qtdeclarative5-* plackages do it
<jamesh> cjwatson: cool.  I haven't tried adding a a Qt dependency to a package in the ~ 1 week we've had 5.2, so hadn't noticed
<cjwatson> satoris: you can but as I say above it's entirely unnecessary now
<t1mp> maybe the other qml plugins have separate lp projects, like this one https://launchpad.net/qml-friends for qtdeclarative5-friends0.2
<cjwatson> there are plenty of embedded ones too
<jamesh> and looking at Launchpad, I have PPC binaries of mediascanner2 now
<jamesh> good thing we didn't manually disable it :)
<cjwatson> e.g. content-hub: Binary: content-hub, libcontent-hub0, libcontent-hub-dev, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1, libcontent-hub-doc
<cjwatson> Or mediascanner2, as you say
<satoris> I love it when a plan comes together before we need to start doing anything.
<asac> ogra_: did you do "Bootchart for daily iamges"?
<asac> ogra_: how and where are those done? can you expand a bit more :)
<ogra_> asac, i do one bootchart a day, yes
<ogra_> not per image though
<asac> ogra_: how and where?
<ogra_> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/
<ogra_> currently by running a local script by hand with my N4 with the broken screen
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162200/
<asac> hmm. doesn't feel like something we should highlight as DONE :P
<ogra_> there are still issues with pybootchartgui and detecting when the system is properly idling .... only http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-255.png has proper cropping yet
<asac> ogra_: did you give up getting this into proper automation?
<ogra_> asac, no, but the change in the CPU core behavior causes issues with idle detection there too ... i plan to put that into automation, just not right now yet
<asac> ogra_: ok i change that item to "daily bootchart prototype by ogra online"
<asac> not dail bootchart done
<ogra_> which item ?
 * ogra_ doesnt know what you refer to
<asac> ogra_: your boss claimed this as a highlight and it read as if it was finished
<asac> now it reads better :P
<ogra_> well, its an ongoing thing since one release already
<Saviq> ogra_, is your screenshotter script still the way to take shots, or was that wrapped in something now?
<Saviq> ogra_, (and if it is still the way, where is it again?) ;D
<ogra_> and will be ongoing for a while still until it is fully automated ... we get daily bootcharts, thats the important point
<asac> ogra_: so what is the problem with getting this in proper automation?
<asac> ogra_: if its one release, we should figure how to finish this up
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, i thought the phablet-screenshot fix landed yesterday
<asac> (if we want it)
 * Saviq tries
<asac> ogra_: do you know what part of MMS is supposed to be delivered soon?
<asac> rsalveti: ^^
<ogra_> asac, fixing pybootchartgui to properly crop after unity8 is mapped
<Saviq> ogra_, seems it works indeed
<ogra_> asac, it is in the works, but we might be blocked by distro freezes now
<ogra_> Saviq, great :)
<asac> ogra_: but why can't we just land it so it produces these... even if the data isn't perfect
<ogra_> asac, because indicator-network and ofono are desktop packages too ... as is NM
<asac> ogra_: this chart, isn't this based on data? i think that data is also valuable to have in a parsable format
<ogra_> we can ship the daemon, but that wont help much without all the other changes
<ogra_> asac, you mean the bootchart tarball ?
<asac> ogra_: i dont understand. it seems we have everything to start producing bootcharts
<ogra_> i can upload that alongside, sure
<ogra_> asac, but they are inaccurate
<asac> the charts are not perfect, but we can already start producing them in automation :)
<asac> sure. not sure why we would block landing it because of that
<ogra_> because they dont reflect the actual boot time
<ogra_> they just keep running, they dont stop when the boot is done, so you cant really compare if a boot was faster or slower than another boot
<ogra_> lets do it proper before we rely on the data please
<asac> ogra_: adding it to be run daily doesnt mean we rely on the data
<asac> just that the work to do that is already done
<asac> step by step
<ogra_> i have no issue uploading the tarball and setting up a cron job to get it automted
<ogra_> but i dont want to publish it until it produces reliable data
<asac> ogra_: we want to produce it from devices in the lab
<asac> not from your home device
<asac> that part will take a while, so we should start proactively imo
<asac> ogra_: but you already publish it now :)
<ogra_> right, i'll give the script to CI once it is ready for wider consumption
<ogra_> i dont promote the published charts :P
<ogra_> and i dont ask anyone to rely on them
<asac> ogra_: well, your boss did :)
<asac> so now i want that proper
<asac> anyhow
<asac> dont think its right to have this run as a low prio effort on your desk
<asac> we probably would like to put more folks on it
<ogra_> well, i dont think it is good to not have proper data
<ogra_> i'll work with apw tomorrow (once he is back from vac.) to see what we can do about the idle stuff ... thats already planned
<asac> ogra_: does the data give us accurate boot time?
<ogra_> no
<asac> ogra_: if the chart is buggy its not really a blocker
<ogra_> it doesnt give us accurate boot time until we get proper CPU data
<asac> ogra_: because it uses a systemsettle like mechanism to figure when a process is done starting?
<ogra_> for which i need the kernel teams help ... which as i said is already planned for tomorrow
<asac> k
<ogra_> asac, well, look at the charts ... it doesnt get proper CPU data at all
<ogra_> and yes, it checks for idle after the process that you name started ...
<ogra_> that idle was only reached once in chart 255 ... by accident i think
<ogra_> asac, i'll work with plars and doanac next week to get their setup prepared ... note though that this needs a dedicated device for the test run ...
<asac> ogra_: constantly allocated? or just a separate run?
<ogra_> separate install ... several reboots and sleeps ... takes about 15-20min
<ogra_> not completely dedicated, but for this test run you cant use an install where ap tests are installed ... that would taint the data
<ogra_> i wouldnt run it as part of the test suite, but as something that runs when spare devices are available
<ogra_> (in parallel)
<ogra_> in any case the charts show that we need to fix ureadahead ... which i was planning to work on today ;)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, just got 263 with rather odd results in the scopes, although seems nothing changed there
<pmcgowan> davmor2, my video scope is empty and I have no remote content in any
<ogra_> smells like fallout of removing empty video thumbnails from the gallery app
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I have local video content still and online stuff.  Although when I installed R250 without a wipe I lost it but then when I upgraded to 262 again it was fine and 263 this morning was fine. So maybe the R250 had the fresh gallery and knock my videos off.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I will reboot and see if it fixes
<davmor2> pmcgowan: bfiller will be the man to ask
<pmcgowan> about scopes?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no for the gallery fix I think to ensure that is nothing to do with it
<pmcgowan> it couldnt imo
<pmcgowan> I have 3 scopes acting wrong
<pmcgowan> apps scope has no store content
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the scpopes here are fine for me
<pmcgowan> davmor2, reboot fixed it
<popey> pmcgowan: works here, and gallery has no videos
<pmcgowan> davmor2, will see if I can reproduce, I had it set to use 3g only, maybe something timed out
<davmor2> pmcgowan: oh it might be that you had low to no signal in which case it would be blank I think for the online stuff
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah but videos should have shown
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeah videos should of been visible. That might be due to the video data being removed from the gallery though
<pmcgowan> davmor2, just reproduced it
<pmcgowan> if I turn off wifi no content
<davmor2> might be low 3g data where you are
<pmcgowan> davmor2, well whats worse is I have no 3g connection even though its enabled
<pmcgowan> hmm I have an address
<ogra_> a route as well ?
<ogra_> (route -n)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so if I turn off cellular and wifi and reboot I get no online stuff but I still see all my local content
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> how about DNS
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I am just missing videos
<pmcgowan> dns not working, cant resolve names
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> file a bug against NM then
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I lied, cockpit error
<pmcgowan> it can see hosts fine
<davmor2> pmcgowan: open the browser I find a reliable test for if the net is working
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yes it is, so my network is fine, but my scopes are not
<pmcgowan> davmor2, what do you see on 3G only after a boot
<davmor2> pmcgowan: give me 5 I'm setting up screenshots currently
<davmor2> pmcgowan: this is with no data connection http://ubuntuone.com/7AcO0qnGT6vjJCCsm2jBPA and a reboot
<pmcgowan> davmor2, do it with a data connection on 3g?
<pmcgowan> 3g but no wifi is what I have
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeap that is what I'm doing now
<davmor2> pmcgowan: right so I've enabled 3g now and everything stays the same, Now I'm going to search for something and see what happens then
<pmcgowan> davmor2, so searching makes them all show up
<pmcgowan> let me search on video
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it refreshes the scope
<davmor2> didrocks: Yay got a unity8 crash search in music scope
<pmcgowan> davmor2, still no local videos
<didrocks> davmor2: easily reproduceable?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: open file manager and search in Videos
<didrocks> reproducible*
<pmcgowan> davmor2, well I know they are there
<davmor2> didrocks: I will see if I can
<pmcgowan> gack
<pmcgowan> davmor2, they are not there
<davmor2> pmcgowan: which is what I said, I think the gallery fix might remove them but I'm forever wiping my system so it's hard to tell
<pmcgowan> davmor2, where did my videos go?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, indeed, youa re correct sir
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not much of a fix Id say
<pmcgowan> davmor2, are these both known issues then
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so I hit it late last night but but I only hit installing R250 so wasn't sure if it was that the only way I can think to check would be to install the old gallery click package on R262 and upgrade to 263 and see if the updated gallery app and upgrade wipes them
<pmcgowan> davmor2, that seems the case a I just went from 262 to 263
<davmor2> didrocks: ^ I think that just killed my dogfooding for the day
<didrocks> pmcgowan: Bill told it was fixed though
<didrocks> pmcgowan: and we don't know about any design (if it's supposed to be shown or not)
<davmor2> didrocks: it fixed them showing in the gallery app
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm wondering if the database purge removes them
<t1mp> jamesh, satoris did we agree to move the thumbnailer out of UITK in its own package in the thumbnailer project?
<didrocks> so the videos themselves are removed?
<davmor2> didrocks: indeed
<didrocks> urgh, seems critical
<didrocks> and seems that they will need a test for it
<didrocks> davmor2: you are going to try to confirm that?
<davmor2> didrocks: indeed hence me saying I'm going to dig into it and that might kill my chances at dogfooding
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seems a priority to me anyway
<ogra_> well, it is kind of fixed ... you wont have empty thumbnails if you dont have videos at all :P
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap.  I'm going to file this unity8 crash first though and see if it matches either mine or your crashes
<didrocks> right :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, could I have lost the videos going to 262?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'm going to do a range of tests
<pmcgowan> vg
<satoris> t1mp: assuming all the packaging stuff etc works then that's fine by me.
<t1mp> ok, cool
<t1mp> satoris, jamesh I rejected the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/albumart-dbus/+merge/212362
<t1mp> thanks for clearing stuff up
<davmor2> didrocks: bug #1298370 is my unity8 crasher this time which looks different again :(
<ubot5> bug 1298370 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298370
<davmor2> now onto the gallery app issue
<davmor2> didrocks: okay so now I'm getting lockups/crashes on every scope opening sections so I am assuming data retrieval is to blame
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: okay so any Idea how I get the old click package?  currently trying an upgrade with the fixed version in place see if it is the upgrade that broke something then I'll want to try with the older click package installed and see if the update is what breaks it
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, I tried the video you shared with me on a 2013 Nexus 7, seems to play just fine for me (normal speed)
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, that's very weird, the voices are def. slowed down when I play it
<rickspencer3> on my desktop as well
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, give it another try after media-hub has landed (which should be early next week)
 * tshirtman waves at didrocks
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, you are talking about a different issue than the gallery-app one, right?
<didrocks> hey tshirtman
<popey> davmor2: which old click package?
<tshirtman> :)
<davmor2> popey: gallery the package before the latest one
<tshirtman> didrocks (and others :P) nice job on ubuntu-touch :)
<davmor2> popey: we have a horrible felling it removes local videos
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, tbh, I think I already wasted too much of your time with this
<rickspencer3> it's an interesting puzzle, I guess
<rickspencer3> but I suspect that when I play dodgey videos, I should expect dodgey results
<didrocks> heh, thanks tshirtman :)
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, popey would know, I don't
<popey> i have a cache of old app clicks
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, actually it's not a waste, each video is more test ammo for me
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, ok, in that case, maybe check out Rick and Morty from a legitimate source, and then compare
<davmor2> popey: so I need the last but one version that had the blank dates in so I can see if the update is magically removing the local videos or not
<rickspencer3> and then when someone "busts" you watching Rick and Morty at work, ...
<popey> davmor2: i have 937, 934, 931, 927, 922
<popey> pick one
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, lol
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, that's why I love my job...watching movies is "testing" :)
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, when I lived in Seattle, I knew some game testers from Microsoft, and some from Nintendo
<rickspencer3> talk about a mind f*ck
<jhodapp> ha, what an awesome role
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, I dunno, playing the same level of a game all day, everday, for a week
<rickspencer3> one may find Rick and Morty less entertaining after 50 viewings ;)
<jhodapp> it'd be fun for a bit...you'd be the god of that game though
<davmor2> popey: I'll take 931 please looks like I have 934 installed now
<cjwatson> mm, I'm pretty sure game testing would make you hate games
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.931_armhf.click
<davmor2> cjwatson: but I don't hate Ubuntu and I test that all day :P
 * rickspencer3 high fives davmor2
<cjwatson> dobey: what would be a decent lightweight way for me to benchmark the scope?  I don't need anything super-accurate, I just want to make sure that my conversion of Interface::get_manifests and Interface::get_manifest_for_app to libclick has actually sped things up.  Maybe something like a way to force the scope to refresh things?
<davmor2> okay now I have that blank dates again I will now update the app and see if there are videos still
<cjwatson> dobey: I'm also a bit confused that Interface::get_manifests doesn't seem to be called anywhere.  I know that your drop-vala branch hasn't landed yet, but are we using the C++ scope now or not?
<davmor2> didrocks, pmcgowan: so updating from gallery 931 to 937 delete videos from the device but you have to open the gallery app on 931 or it doesn't.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so you got it because it updated gallery in the update from 262 to 263
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok, and I had opened it previously
<davmor2> pmcgowan: and did you see dates with blank entries when you opened it?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I did not look closely but I believe so, was focused elsewhere at the time
<davmor2> if so then I think we nailed it. and the data being removed from the DB is removing the videos
<davmor2> didrocks: I will write up a bug for it then
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, we need a bug, ping bfiller and revert the version in the store
<didrocks> popey: you can revert to a previous click version in the store, right?
<Saviq> tvoss, greyback, got time for a hangout?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, but this is the case independent of the image? i.e. folks updatign from the store?
<popey> didrocks: I can, but why do you want to?
<tvoss> Saviq, gimme 5
<Saviq> tvoss, k
<pmcgowan> davmor2, so will people on promoted images see this?
<didrocks> popey: it deletes videos on user's device
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah, they would if they update the apps
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<popey> "Changed published version to 2.9.1.934"
<popey> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> popey: hum, dave tested 931, how old is 934?
<popey> New version: 2.9.1.934 on 2014-03-24 16:27 - 2 days, 21 hours ago
<dobey> cjwatson: yes, we're using the c++ scope now. i don't know of a way to benchmark the performance though, no
<didrocks> ok, so it was the one with the empty videos
<didrocks> popey: sounds good then, thanks!
<popey> np
<cjwatson> dobey: ok, any clue as to why get_manifests seems to exist but be unreferenced?  the scope doesn't seem slow enough to be forking/execing click once per installed app
<didrocks> davmor2: critical, assign it to Bill
<dobey> cjwatson: have you talked to tvoss about libclick being gobject/vala/exposing json-glib? it doesn't fit terribly well with the idea of new scopes not using gobject, qtc, etc…
<popey> 116 people have gallery 237
<popey> *937
<cjwatson> dobey: yes
<popey> (from the store) - more probably got it preinstalled on the latest image
<tvoss> dobey, yup, we talked about that. will get back to you later today
<dobey> cjwatson: i don't know where it's called or not. gatox might since i think he added the get_manifests bits
<cjwatson> dobey: libclick is for more than just the scopes, and the dependency isn't complex/intrusive here
<cjwatson> we're not talking about an event loop dependency or anything crazy like that
<didrocks> popey: ah, this is tracked as well?
<popey> ya
<davmor2> popey: is it okay to link to your click version of 931?
<popey> davmor2: no, can you upload it?
<davmor2> popey: D'oh of course I can
<popey> ta
<davmor2> long day
<didrocks> popey: no DDOS! come on :)
<popey> ☻
<cjwatson> dobey: if you'd really prefer not to use json-glib, I can expose an interface that just gives you the manifest as a string and the scope can parse it itself
<cjwatson> then json-glib will be entirely an implementation detail too
<gatox> dobey, mike was the one who added the get_manifest thing
<cjwatson> gatox: get_manifests plural
<cjwatson> get_manifest_for_app is used
<dobey> gatox: ah, ok
<cjwatson> hm, get_manifests was added together with code that was since converted to get_manifest_for_app
<dobey> cjwatson: i think that would be best. no need for us to be using 3 different json parsing APIs in the scope (hopefully we'll be down to just one soon)
<cjwatson> but then how does the scope get the list of all installed click packages?
<cjwatson> does it just rely on walking .local/share/applications/ now?
<dobey> cjwatson: yes, it just walks the applications directories to get the .desktop files of apps you can launch
<cjwatson> ah, ok, I was expecting something different based on how the vala scope worked
<Saviq> greyback, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpieom02h9u0k30sj9fmnpe4
<dobey> cjwatson: there may be some changes related to that coming soon thogh, as we will start having to deal with clicks that aren't apps, and such
<cjwatson> dobey: well; I'll push the branch that nukes the currently dead code, and let you folks tell me whether it needs to be kept around for that kind of purpose; if it does then I'll need to translate it
<dobey> cjwatson: i think we're going to need to keep it around, yes
<cjwatson> Hm, OK, I'll drop that branch then.  It does mean that the conversion is currently untestable
<cjwatson> in part
<dobey> it shouldn't be terribly hard to add unit tests for that code, if there aren't any already, with fake data
<davmor2> bfiller: :( bug #1298400
<ubot5> bug 1298400 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Upgrading gallery from 931 to 937 removes any videos you have on the device" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298400
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ^ care to confirm
<MacSlow> mterry, any new visuals-related work I push against e.g. lp:~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-spinner-visuals or do we have a working branch for that already?
<bfiller> davmor2: yikes
<mterry> MacSlow, I've just been stuffing them into new-gl-screen
<didrocks> bfiller: we reverted in the store, we have to kick an image now
<mterry> I mean, it's already approved, but they don't care about visuals
<didrocks> to avoid people getting the wrong version
<davmor2> bfiller: yes I think you got a little agressive removing the videos from gallery ;)
<MacSlow> mterry, saw that... but since it was top-approved I didn't want to mess with that
<MacSlow> mterry, but if you fine with it I can put things there
<mterry> MacSlow, meh, I'm fine with it
<MacSlow> mterry, then that will be it
<davmor2> bfiller: on a plus side it is triaged for you and you should be able to reproduce with the step I added cause that's how I just did it :)
<davmor2> and with that I go for Lunch
<bfiller> davmor2, didrocks: this was a known bug we have a fix for already, but the fix we landed yesterday must have made it occur https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1295344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295344 in gallery-app "galley-app is removing media files from disk " [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, feel free to prepare a landing for that bug, meanwhile, I started an image build
<bfiller> I guess because Videos were in the gallery database then we modified gallery to only show Videos recorded by camera, so the code deleted them. quite bad
<didrocks> bfiller: please, add that as part of your test plan, to ensure nothing is removed on upgrade :)
<bfiller> yup
<Stskeeps> 19
<Stskeeps> er, ignore me
<didrocks> as I don't see any AP test on the branch
<MacSlow> mterry, is it normal for the landing-004 to have the greeter/lockscreen be above everything... even notifications and other egl-screens?
<mterry> MacSlow, hrm.  other egl-screens?
<mterry> MacSlow, it should show some notifications (like wifi connect and such)
<MacSlow> mterry, btw... pushed the updated  artwork which just drops in ... still working on all the new animation fading stuff
<mterry> MacSlow, OK.  Should I rebuild now or is the animation fading stuff a quick deal?
<MacSlow> mterry, just got a bbq-invite from a friend (heard the pling-sound) but had to swipe the greeter aside to see the notification
<mterry> MacSlow, was it a text?
<MacSlow> mterry, the animation stuff will still take me some time... also the split artwork and GU-size info from Jouni I didn't get yet
<mterry> MacSlow, did your commit change the spinner to a logo?
<MacSlow> mterry, SMS yes... so should have been an interactive notification
<MacSlow> mterry, yes r135 is the commit with the updated artwork... kept the filename
<mterry> MacSlow, OK I will look at why text didn't work
<mterry> MacSlow, thanks for new artwork  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, even incoming-calls (snap-decisions) are behind the greeter screen now... maybe you mixed up the surface-z-order by accident?
<mterry> MacSlow, no, it probably just means telephony-service isn't running in greeter
<MacSlow> mterry, ah you mean a permission-issue then?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, i think that I am hitting a bug in some qml code using XmlHttpRequest ... where should I log the bug report?
<mterry> MacSlow, I don't know.  We run a second telephony-service for the greeter.  It is supposed to throw up those notifications in greeter (as well as user session)
<mterry> Something went wrong apparently
<MacSlow> mterry, not sure if related to the landing-004 PPA, but I can't dismiss the osk anymore... did that happen to you yet?
<MacSlow> mterry, on mako and manta
<mterry> MacSlow, yes, that's a known issue.  And presses on OSK fall through and hit shell behind.  That's a Mir bug to my knowledge.  bug 1297878
<ubot5> bug 1297878 in mir (Ubuntu) "OSK touch events "fall through" and hit surface behind them" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297878
<MacSlow> mterry, ah ok
<mterry> MacSlow, super annoying
<MacSlow> mterry, sure... but there's still ssh :)
<mterry> MacSlow, only affects silo 004 because we are using mir/devel
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, thoughts on where I should log this bug report? it's on xmlhttprequest ....
<rickspencer3> I have it all written up, just not sure which package
<ogra_> stgraber, would moving the container root into a tmpfs do any harm to lxc ?
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, is that on qt itself? let me find it
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, it's part of qml
<rickspencer3> they support the xmlhttprequest w3c standard
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, isn't it already a tmpfs?
<rickspencer3> for doing ajaxy things
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  file against the UITK, i will take care of it
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, ok will do
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, LXC_ROOTFS_PATH isnt i think ... we unpack the initrd to disk still
<stgraber> if [ -e /android/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img ]; then
<stgraber>     mount -n -t tmpfs tmpfs $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, so, there are 4 ubuntu-ui-toolkit-* packages, none of them look quite right :/
<stgraber> we can't possibly unpack to disk, we are read-only
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<ogra_> ignore me then :P
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: file against the project: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, will do, but i can't use ubuntu-bug with that, I think
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, put it on the qtdeclarative package and we can also effects as needed
<pmcgowan> but if its qml thats the right one
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, pmcgowan I really have no idea what you guys are going to do with this one ;)
<rickspencer3> bug #1298426
<ubot5> bug 1298426 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "XMLHttpRequest onreadystatechange never called when doing a post to certain https urls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298426
 * rickspencer3 pictures bzoltan1 scratching his head
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, if need be we push it upstream
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, I suspect, strongly, that the bug is upstream
<rickspencer3> or it's not a bug
<rickspencer3> but hte behavior is different than in Firefox and Chromium
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, hey, if I create a scopes project in QtCreator, is the project set up for the new scopes API?
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: I do not know much about the content, I just pulled the template from satoris and tailored to be a customizable project template in QtC
<bzoltan1> satoris:  consider it as a 'ping'
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, did you see the bug I entered on the nexus 7 issue
<rickspencer3> dpm, soooo, I am looking at your (very nice) tutorial for creating a scope on d.u.c., and comparing it to what QtCreator made for me when I created a project
<t1mp> rickspencer3: could this be related? https://www.mail-archive.com/qt-qml@qt.nokia.com/msg00595.html
<rickspencer3> I am assuming that I got something out of sync somewhere?
<dpm> rickspencer3, we're just updating it now!
<dpm> as in right at this very moment :)
<rickspencer3> ah, thanks dpm
<rickspencer3> t1mp, that looks suspiciously like my issue, indeed
<dpm> rickspencer3, now that the scopes API has landed we've got a WI to update the scopes docs by the end of the week. We've just ported the example code and we're updating updating the tutorial next
<rickspencer3> dpm, is there somewhere I can get a preview of the docs?
<rickspencer3> I'm anxious to write my first scope! :)
<rickspencer3> t1mp, so, my workaround is to do the work in C++
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> that seems like really the hard way around
<dpm> rickspencer3, we've just gotten the code working literally a few hours ago, but kyleN is working on the new tutorial. What I can share is the code that you can compile with Qt Creator and run it with the unity-scope-tool, let me send you an e-mail
<dpm> unity-scope-tool is really cool
<rickspencer3> dpm, cool
<rickspencer3> if you could send me any notes or anything to get me started, I would love that
<cwayne> i wanna write a scope in go
<rickspencer3> dpm, yeah, I saw kyleN 's video and now I am anxious!
 * rickspencer3 can't tell if cwayne is serious or trolling
<dpm> rickspencer3, sure, on it
<t1mp> rickspencer3: yest that seems like a hard way around. I don't know anything about http requests, but I was searching for the difference in what is supported in xmlhttprequest in qml and the browsers and happened to find that discussion
<rickspencer3> thanks dpm!
<rickspencer3> t1mp, I'm assuming for now, that it's a bug in Qt
<rickspencer3> that someone just threw away the request
<rickspencer3> I doubt the w3c standard says to do that
<rickspencer3> but ... maybe it doesn
<rickspencer3> does*
<cwayne> rickspencer3, im actually being serious, i think it'd  be fun :)
<rickspencer3> cwayne, hmmm, I think the API is C++ only for now
<t1mp> rickspencer3: with some more searching I find more people discovering that the request doesn't work if the SSL certificates are not ok, but no solutions
<rickspencer3> t1mp, right, i saw all that, but ...
<cwayne> for now, yeah
<rickspencer3> I used some site that beuno showed be to see if certs were ok
<rickspencer3> and the sites said they were ok
<rickspencer3> t1mp, http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html#hostname=https://api.npr.org/identity/v1/npr
<rickspencer3> t1mp, I know next to nothing about such certs, but those are a lot of green check marks ;)
<Laney> curl https://url should tell you if your system thinks it's ok
<Laney> unless Qt is doing something of its own here ...
<t1mp> Laney: curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to api.npr.org:443
<t1mp> maybe the browsers are doing something of their own
<satoris> rickspencer3: the template uses the new scopes api, yes.
<rickspencer3> thanks satoris
<MacSlow> mterry, is there a way to "force" the spinner to show... atm starting it manually it's not getting drawn somehow
<MacSlow> mterry, I'm getting the FPS-output but all I see is the greeter
<mterry> MacSlow, right because USC knows it's not supposed to be active
<MacSlow> mterry, testing is really hard because of that... before I could just run an egl-based app as is
<mterry> MacSlow, you can revert your system USC to trusty
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... thought there might be some usc trick to get it to work
<mterry> MacSlow, not easily that I can think of
<mterry> MacSlow, I mean, you can see it on boot if you install your egl app as the spinner app right?
<MacSlow> mterry, sure it works on boot
<ogra_> rsalveti, hah! forcing all cpu cores on (by making the sysfs node readonly) gains me 3 sec on boot
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, and kills your battery as well? :-)
<ogra_> i wonder if we could move mpdecision to late_start or some such
<ogra_> so that it starts last
<rsalveti> do we really want to have all cpus on during boot?
<ogra_> that will keep them on for a little longer
<rsalveti> I'd prefer a slower boot but consuming less power
<ogra_> for the first 10-15 sec
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ChickenCutlass: what do you think^?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I would want faster boot, whats the math say on the tradeoff?
<pmcgowan> less total time says battery as well
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, so its only more power for a short period of time
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I don't care for boot time
<sergiusens> I only prefer not to need to reboot
<rsalveti> right, that's the question
<ChickenCutlass> its onyl 3 seconds
<ChickenCutlass> could go either way
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: need to check the real impact of that
<rsalveti> if I'm rebooting with only 6% of battery I want to make sure it boots at least
<pmcgowan> its way better than android classic anyway ;)
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks for the additional info on the list!
<dpm> rickspencer3, scopes howto instructions sent
<rickspencer3> dpm thanks!
<rickspencer3> I'm going to get into it in an hour or so, after this call
<dpm> cool
<mterry> MacSlow, if you install dbus-x11 on your device, do you see incoming notifications?  (after reboot)
<mterry> MacSlow, seems that change isn't in PPA yet
 * MacSlow tries...
<mterry> (greeter should depend on dbus-x11)
<seb128> mhr3, hey, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1047517 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047517 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_mount_spec_to_dbus_with_path() ... from unity::IconLoader::Impl::IconLoaderTask::LoaderJobFunc()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> mhr3, those have a "g_mount_spec_to_dbus_with_path (spec=0x32e2c30, path=0x7fdc6c01a440 "/smartscopes/anonymiser")" .. is that a valid url to use?
<MacSlow> mterry, I see incoming notifications... but they are still behind the greeter
<mterry> MacSlow, what the donk.  I get them fine (using phonesim.  maybe I should try real incoming texts)
<MacSlow> mterry, ah... now they do show up... sometimes
<mterry> sometimes?!
<MacSlow> mterry, yeah... let me test some more...
<MacSlow> mterry, oh... my N10 screen flashes oddly
<MacSlow> mterry, I've to press the power-button a few time to make that stop
<mterry> MacSlow, seems...  bad
<MacSlow> mterry, so what's also odd is the the height of notifications is... ~3 GUs to  high
<mterry> ogra_, the indicator stampede with split mode should be better with latest PPA updates
<ogra_> mterry, great, i'll try to find some time to test later
<mterry> MacSlow, I see what you mean
<mterry> MacSlow, not flush with buttons
<mhr3> seb128, yes, valid
<seb128> mhr3, ok, well, feel free to fix your segfault still ;-) (or to blame it on desrt, you didn't do that for a while!=
<MacSlow> mterry, so the odd notification height... when the notifications are shown ontop of the greeter - probably triggered by the special telephony-service for the greeter - hte notifications are too high... if the phone is unlocked and I'm on the dash or some app the notification-height is correct
<mterry> MacSlow, it's not just telephony notifications.  wifi notifications do same bad height issue
<MacSlow> mterry, just guessing that there might be a GRID_UNIT_PX issue in the environment the special greeter telephony-service is started in?
<MacSlow> mterry, all notifications on top of the greeter are wrong yes
<mhr3> seb128, yea, it's clearly desrt's fault!
<mterry> MacSlow, well notifications are actually drawn by unity8-greeter, not telephony-service
<MacSlow> mterry, ehm... just wondering... the greeter not responding to swipes... is that because of this special brightness-branch you talked about in the stand-up... where the screen isn't shut down?
<MacSlow> mterry, one tap on the power-button fixes the unresponsive greeter.
<mterry> MacSlow, not that particular branch.  But another bug -- I'm guessing what happened is you turned device off..  After a few seconds, the display turned back on (but doesn't accept input)
<mterry> MacSlow, yup, turning power back on turns input on
<MacSlow> mterry, yes
<mterry> MacSlow, that's bug 1297876
<ubot5> bug 1297876 in mir (Ubuntu) "Screen turns on when a new session/surface appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297876
<mterry> MacSlow, well I guess I'll look at these notifications being too high.  And why notifications might only appear sometimes?
<mterry> But first, lunch, then MIR work
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... I'm back to the spinner anim-work
<timppa> I just read the thread regarding background image on mailing list. Are you serious about users not being able to change the background? That's insane!
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, fun ... so "on_charger" the mako init.rc actually forces all cores except cpu0 off .... so as long as i have a cable attached i only get one core .... now thats fun
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, which kind of makes sense
<ogra_> it does ?
<rsalveti> during boot only, right?
<ogra_> why would you throw away 3/4 of your cpu power if you are on a reliable power source
<ogra_> no
<rsalveti> afaik I was able to use more than 1 core
<ogra_> its in the on_charger section of init.mako.rc
<ogra_> it writes to sysfs ....
<rsalveti> ogra_: just check your mako
<rsalveti> see if it's indeed just using one core
<ogra_> i do
<rsalveti> run udevadm --monitor and you'll see
<rsalveti> the cpu governor will enable/disable the cpus as you use the device
<ogra_> since when does the governor handle core onlining ?
<rsalveti> well, who else would handle that?
<ogra_> mpdecision indeed
<ogra_> thats a userspace job
<rsalveti> how do you know if mpdecision is doing that?
<ogra_> by parsing /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online regulary
<ogra_> (or any other core)
<rsalveti> and check /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<ogra_> thast where it writes to afaik
<rsalveti> it should be 'powersave' right? following your logic
<fps> hi
<ogra_> no
<rsalveti> but it's ondemand here
<ogra_> why would the governor change
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, check 'on charger'
<fps> is there a way to manually set the recording level for calls?
<ogra_> cpufreq != hotplugging
<fps> it seems on this nexus 4 (and the one of a buddy) the gain is set too high
<rsalveti> ogra_: it sets powersave when 'on charger'
<fps> so speech is distorted on the other end unless one speaks very softly or moves the mic away from the mouth quite a bit
<rsalveti> I wonder what this on charger really means
<ogra_> yeah, weird
<ogra_> well, i wonder if it even gets used at all
<rsalveti> might be only useful when android boots into that 'charging' mode
<ogra_> ah !
<ogra_> ok, that makes sense
<rsalveti> is_charger = !strcmp(bootmode, "charger");
<rsalveti> from android's init
<ogra_> right
<fps> ok, another question: is it possible to upgrade the image without losing all data [contacts, calender entries, etc]
<fps> ?
<ogra_> i misinterpreted it as "when charger is plugged in"
<ogra_> fps, sure
<rsalveti> ogra_: so we might have a slower device if we boot by connecting the cable
<fps> ogra_: only OTA or also by flahing a new image?
<rsalveti> as we're not handling the charger bootmode properly atm
<ogra_> rsalveti, only if that bootmode arg is set
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, and afaik that happens when the bootloader is started because the usb cable was connected
<ogra_> which we dont do
<rsalveti> when the device is completely off
<ogra_> ah, right, that could be
<ogra_> but not in regular mode
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> fps, both ... just dont use --wipe or --bootstrsap when you flash
<fps> ogra_: ok, cool, thanks for the info
<fps> 2014/03/27 18:12:02 Cannot push /home/fps/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-f4a69d4df9f37ee60b3afe8d9c9725b55068de67e413b235a34da3c0af91157c.tar.xz to device
<fps> hmm
<josharenson> Hi, I flashed Ubuntu on my nex7 yesterday, and it was working wonderfully. Today, it won't turn on. I figured the battery was dead, but when I plug it in, I see no charging indicator. Also, dmesg seems to indicate 'some kind' of activity, but neither fastboot or adb recognize the device. Is it toast?
<fps> ah i'm stupid
<dansuf> Hi, should test_egl give some output to the screen?
<josharenson> dansuf: If you are talking to me, I have no way of executing commands on the device currently as adb doesn't work.
<seb128> mhr3, how did you determine that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1274669 was due to the manpage scope?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274669 in libunity (Ubuntu) "scope-runner-dbus.py crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> mhr3, I hit a similar issue today on trusty (I've the update with the fix for the manpages scope, so I'm wondering if it's not fixed or if another scope is having similar issues)
<davidcalle> seb128, indeed, and fixed. Unless, another scope with the same issue is acting up? I've checked most of them.
<seb128> davidcalle, hey, how do I determine if that's the case?
<dansuf> josharenson, no, I mean in general as it gives me nothing on the screen and I'm not sure it's right
<davidcalle> seb128, well, they crash ;-)
<seb128> davidcalle, no, scope-runner-dbus.py does
<seb128> I never had a report about the manpages scope
<davidcalle> seb128, they are using an outdated method to build their results, and the bindings were fine with it until this cycle. I *just* need to check that specific point in the code of each.
<davidcalle> seb128, and I thought I had done it, but if you tell me it happens again, I've missed one
<seb128> davidcalle, I'm sure unsure how mhr3 determined that manpages was the fault one from the report last time
<seb128> or maybe he did local debugging
<mhr3> seb128, ProcCmdline: /usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unity-scopes/scope-runner-dbus.py -s code/manpages.scope
<dansuf> Is 'chmod -R 777 /dev/' enough to determine that my graphics problems aren't a result of wrong permissions?
<seb128>  /usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unity-scopes/scope-runner-dbus.py -s help/texdoc.scope
<seb128> davidcalle, mhr3: ^
<seb128> there you go
<mhr3> seb128, but you can think of me as a wizard :)
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, we know you are, just don't brag about it!
<seb128> mhr3, I might if you fix the gmount segfault I pinged you about earlier
<seb128> davidcalle, yw, thanks for fixing those issues ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, i'm on holiday! :P
<seb128> mhr3, nice, that seems like the perfect bug to enjoy while hacking next to the pool
<seb128> ;-)
<davidcalle> mhr3, no you are not, there is a silo to setup for that but :p
<davidcalle> bug*
<mhr3> i wish i had a pool
<seb128> mhr3, then you would wish that London has the weather that would allow you to use it ;-)
<mhr3> davidcalle, Saviq deals with those this week ;)
<mhr3> seb128, true :) but maybe in malta ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I even landed two today :P
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Saviq, mhr3: btw, is the new app scope supposed to be fully alphabetic? not "most useful at the top on a default installation"?
<mhr3> seb128, alecu would know
<Saviq> seb128, I don't think that's defined anywhere
<seb128> Saviq, mhr3: or asked different, is that a regression or a design decision?
<mhr3> seb128, but he's on holiday :)
<davidcalle> Saviq, I'm eoding, I'll talk to you about ^ tomorrow if you have time
<Saviq> davidcalle, sure
<Saviq> o/
<seb128> mhr3, you guys are kidding right? no holidays before release! :p
<Saviq> eoding is overrated
<mhr3> seb128, complain to thostr
<davidcalle> Saviq, tell that to my gf :)
<mhr3> seb128, oh wait... he's on holiday :D
<Saviq> davidcalle, weird, my wife understands :D
<mhr3> Saviq, note the "gf"
<seb128> mhr3, shrug, you are not even bluffing, you are marked as being on holidays
<mhr3> of course wife understands :)
<Saviq> ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, hehe
<seb128> mhr3, get off IRC!
<mhr3> seb128, but this is where malta is discussed ;)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> mhr3, more holidays to come? ;-)
<mhr3> indeed
 * seb128 is taking some as well there
<seb128> with desrt and larsu and pitti
<mhr3> we're trying to make a plan with nick and Cimi
<fps> hmm, i'm confused by the instructions
<fps> in what state does the device have to be to be able to use ubuntu-device-flash?
<SonikkuAmerica> fps: fastboot
<fps> SonikkuAmerica: ok, on a nexus 4 that means?
<SonikkuAmerica> fps: (Unlock the bootloader, root the thing, and then) turn the thing off and hold down the power button and volume down button at the same time.
<fps> SonikkuAmerica: i did that before for the initial setup. i just want to flash a newer image since OTS is broken in that particular version
<SonikkuAmerica> fps: Well, the Nexus 4 is ubuntu-device-flash'able
<dansuf> How could I solve this problem? "W/Adreno200-EGL( 2855): <qeglDrvAPI_eglSwapInterval:3645>: EGL_BAD_CONTEXT"  It appears on boot when surfaceflinger tries to run (.display-mir is removed as mir also fails)
<rickspencer3> dpm so, I created a scope in QtCreator, but there is no src/myscope.ini file that came with it :(
<rickspencer3> when I do cntrl-R it says "no executable specified"
<ogra_> rsalveti, soo ... using http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164219/ actually gets me proper CPU values in the bootchart ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/hotplugging-bootchart.png ... but it also shows that there is a lot of bg noise (which I assume is the issue for not cropping the chart at the right point)
<ogra_> effectively the CPU should be idle after ~35 sec ... but it isnt
<ogra_> (it should have cropped the chart at 28 sec btw)
<rickspencer3> satoris I ran into a small bug in the scopes template, where should I file it?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'm wondering if that noise is the wakelock
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, ^^^
<dpm> rickspencer3, when you build it, the executable (lib$YOURSCOPENAME.so) is put in a build directory outside your source tree. The .ini file lives there
<rickspencer3> hi dpm
<dpm> rickspencer3, Ctrl+R integration with Qt Creator is still in the works
<rickspencer3> ok, so that explains that
<rickspencer3> dpm so I had to use cmake and make manually
<rickspencer3> and then I had to add Author = to .ini.in
<rickspencer3> now I'm finally able to load the scope in the scope tool, which is "cool as f*ck™"
<rickspencer3> so time to start figuring out how to get it data ;)
<dpm> yeah, it is!
<dpm> rickspencer3, so I assume you tried the scope template instead of the tutorial code. Yes, we've got a bug and MP to add the missing Author key to the template. You can check the tutorial code on how to parse a JSON feed, I'm thinking that as it's not something the scopes API provide (generic JSON parser) we should probably add it to the template too
<rickspencer3> thanks dpm
<rickspencer3> dpm I just now have the example code loaded in QtCreator
<dpm> ah, cool
 * rickspencer3 dons mask and snorkle
<dpm> there Ctrl+B should work to build it
<dpm> but Ctrl+R support is not quite there yet
<rickspencer3> dpm btw, nice job getting the tutorial out so fast along with the new api and the template, etc...
<rickspencer3> it's really good to have it all land so close together
<dpm> rickspencer3, indeed, but most of the credit goes to pstolowski and ssweeney who put together the port of the code to the new API, and to kyleN, who's now writing the new tutorial
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> nice job ssweeny and kyleN and pstolowski, who's not online atm :)
<rickspencer3> man, I haven't looked at c++ like this in probably years
<rickspencer3> really brings me back :)
<dpm> :-)
<ssweeny> thanks rickspencer3
<kyleN> nice day to have my comcast modem die ;)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, which noise
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, well, look at the bootchart above
<ogra_> theoretically the CPU should be absolutely quiet after ~35sec
<ChickenCutlass> right
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, what is that
<ogra_> but there is a constant noise level in the CPU graph
<ogra_> i have no clue
<ogra_> there is no process doing anything ... the only explanation i have is that there is something in the container
<ChickenCutlass> right
<ogra_> but even there you should see some blue bars in the chart
<ogra_> for CPU usage ...
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, cpu usage is only use space processes and not kernel?
<ogra_> the other explanation would be that the kernel itself produces this
<ChickenCutlass> that is what I was thinging
<ogra_> bootchart uses stat and runs as root ... i would expect it shows the sum of user/kernel spaces
<ogra_> i think we should ship these twoo upstart jobs though ... to force all cores on while booting
<ogra_> (from the paste above)
<ogra_> (screen comes up about 3sec earlier with it)
<ogra_> on desktop we do something similar with the ondemand governor ...
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I am +1 for that.
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, want to really know what that cpu usage is
<ogra_> yeah, rsalveti sounded a bit scared :)
<ogra_> yup ... lets discuss it in tomorrows standup ... probably the others have an idea
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> and i want to look into bootchart in general with apw tomorrow
<ogra_> he has probably also an idea what the kernel could do to cause this
<ChickenCutlass> yeah
<ogra_> i was thinking the wakelock could be involved ... but thats a slightly to high frequency for a wakelock
<ogra_> i guess :)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, don't thnk its a wakelock.
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, but looks like something spinning
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: is this before accepting the welcome screen?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> ogra_: that will consume the cpu as it'll render non-stop
<rsalveti> if you accepted it at least once, it shouldn't be that
<ogra_> bah, crap ... that eans we'll never get accurate bootcharts without killing it
<ogra_> *means
<rsalveti> wakelock would block the system to suspend
<rsalveti> but not necessarily using the cpu
<ogra_> right, i wasnt sure if it wouldnt produce any extra noise
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, you need to make sure that before you run bootchart, you set whatever settings that needs to be set to skip that
<ogra_> though that would be quite heavy :)
<rsalveti> guess mterry and Saviq would easily know what needs to be done to "accept" the welcome screen
<ogra_> rsalveti, what do you thing about the upstart jobs ?
<ogra_> i know what needs to be done, i got the code somewhere on disk for that
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> ogra_: I think it's fine, but would like to know if it works fine again after executing chmod 644
<mterry> You're talking about how to programmatically unlock?
<rsalveti> mterry: yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, on mako it does, i need to test the other arches of mpdecision gets along
<mterry> we ship a helper script in unity8-autopilot (process_helpers.py: unlock_unity())
<mterry> But I have a branch to make it an all-in-one script that you call
<ogra_> mterry, no, about the first boot welcome thingie
<mterry> ogra_, oh the welcome wizard?
<mterry> ogra_, or the edge demo?
<rsalveti> yeah, we just want to skip the welcome wizard
<rsalveti> yeah
<mterry> I'm guessing you mean edge demo
<Saviq> phablet-config
<ogra_> mterry, yep
<mterry> That you can skip by setting an AccountsService field
<ogra_> mterry, see the CPU usage after everything is up on http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/hotplugging-bootchart.png
<mterry> ogra_, ah right
<ogra_> i guess thats the bouncy animation ...
<Saviq> ogra_, `phablet-config edges-demo --disable` should do
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<mterry> kgunn, so you added the Mir fixes to silo 004?  If you don't mind, please restart unity8 (I merged in the greeter-ux-fixes branch since it is taking so long to hit trunk)
<mterry> Saviq, what?!  so fancy
<mterry> kgunn_, so you added the Mir fixes to silo 004?  If you don't mind, please restart unity8 (I merged in the greeter-ux-fixes branch since it is taking so long to hit trunk)
<Saviq> mterry, no changes to the list of MPs, just new commits?
<mterry> Saviq, right
<Saviq> mterry, it's building one already
<mterry> Saviq, though kgunn_ had mentioned some Mir fixes I'd like to get in the silo too.  Though I think he made thos
<mterry> Saviq, I just pushed a new commit.  Ah well
<Saviq> mterry, ok, let's
<Saviq> ah, and it's been executing 6hrs now?
<kgunn_> ^ yeah i wondered bout that
<Saviq> it was waiting for lightdm, didn't we drop that?
<kgunn_> didn't look close but thot...geeze that's for along time
<mterry> lightdm can be dropped
<pmcgowan> kgunn_, right edge?
<Saviq> looks like we didn't reconfigure right
<kgunn_> wonder if the new reconfig capabilities for landers went wonky
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: left edge
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: jk....what's up ?
<pmcgowan> wah?
<pmcgowan> just saw your status right edge in silo
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: yep, Saviq gonna put it in (if he hasn't already)
<Saviq> kgunn_, pmcgowan, waiting for previous unity8 landing to reach distro
<Saviq> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7164957/ looks like the right list of MPs?
<Saviq> actually looks like we need a build of unity-mir, since distro overtook it
<mterry> Saviq, yes?  but recent changes in Mir might need newer fixes in unity-mir platform-api.  I haven't tried rebuilding those
<Saviq> mterry, ok, let's see, just kicked new unity-mir
<Saviq> pmcgowan, what about the right edge?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, nothin, just waiting for it
<Saviq> pmcgowan, ah, then yeah, really hope to get it tonight
<pmcgowan> need the daily crack
<Saviq> got delayed a bit by the beta freeze
<pmcgowan> yeah
<pmcgowan> lots of that
<pmcgowan> always something
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> still in proposed :|
<Saviq> mterry, I think you need to merge trunk and fix changelog for unity8 split
<mterry> Saviq, hrm, ok
<Saviq> or maybe not
<Saviq> mterry, wait for it!
<Saviq> mterry, no need, it was due to unity8 being stuck in proposed
<Saviq> mterry, kicked unity8, unity-mir, platform-api then
<mterry> Saviq, can you re-kick unity8 again pretty please?  One last fix before I jot off for the weekend
<mterry> sorry
<Saviq> mterry, didn't reach unity8 yet, we good
<mterry> Saviq, great
<Saviq> mterry, you off tomorrow?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, but I'll be on and off IRC for any disasters
<Saviq> mterry, don't be, enjoy the weekend
<mterry> in case this rebuild of the silo explodes
<Saviq> mterry, can wait, enjoy your time off
<mterry> but explosions!  :)  Have a good weekend yourself, Saviq!
<Saviq> o/
<mterry> even if you have to wait longer  :)
<SamZaNemesis> How can I enable framebuffer terminal on the kernel on embedded devices so I can see what's going on instead of pulling a file every time it crashes?
<SamZaNemesis> Or rather just debugging the kernel through serial/usb, my device is an HTC Ville which is msm8960-like
<Saviq> crap, forgot to reconfigure
<Saviq> oh good, it failed anyway, build-forcing
<kgunn_> Saviq: don't think it'll work tho...says we need ted to put a commit msg in the mp
<Saviq> ted!
<Saviq> and he just quit
<Saviq> kgunn, seems texas had a network issue, first ted then you :)
<kgunn> seriously!
<kgunn> it like from 3:30 - 4:30 my router gets grumpy
<pmcgowan> kids get home
<kgunn> pmcgowan: streaming CoD
<pmcgowan> yep
<Saviq> kgunn, you tricked me, we can set ted's commit message ;D
<Saviq> kicked again
<kgunn> Saviq: huh...i didn't realize...
<kgunn> Saviq: so you can just go to lp and add one? even if your not the branch owner ? weird
<Saviq> kgunn, it's a team thing
<pmcgowan> balloons, did you figure out that saucybacon failure?
<balloons> pmcgowan, I didn't narrow it further than assuming it's 5.2 related
<pmcgowan> balloons, its odd, qmlscene is not taking that -I option only on arm
<pmcgowan> I bet we did something like backport
<balloons> pmcgowan, did things change with qmlscene for 5.2.. I mean argument wise?
<pmcgowan> not according to the --help
<balloons> so pmcgowan you are saying it works on the desktop?
<pmcgowan> yeah but not sure it means anything
<pmcgowan> any option I give it on the phone it says invalid option
<pmcgowan> popey, rsalveti did we do anything nonstandard with qmlscene do you know?
<rsalveti> not that I know,no
<rsalveti> but I always had the invalid option error afaik
<Saviq> mterry, FYI, looks everything built in the ppa now
<Saviq> pmcgowan, rsalveti, I just created a new emulator and scopes show just fine?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, using 264?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, whatever's the latest, yes I believe so
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, weird, I created one at the same time pmcgowan created one as well, and both were without scopes
<rsalveti> let me start it again
<Saviq> Creating "devel-proposed" from devel-proposed revision 264
<Saviq> so yeah
<rsalveti> Saviq: pmcgowan: working now =\
<rsalveti> maybe just not during first boot?
<rsalveti> let me reboot it again
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, oh man, will try again
<pmcgowan> balloons, I reported this fwiw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1298659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298659 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene reports invalid option -I" [Undecided,New]
<YesIamKrisz> Hi Everybody!
<YesIamKrisz> Is here anybody who can help in some question?
<balloons> pmcgowan, ohh you know what, reminders does the same I believe
<pmcgowan> maybe thats why I get empty pages for it
<pmcgowan> but it runs
<Saviq> aarrgh damn ^C
<pmcgowan> lol did that earlier
<balloons> YesIamKrisz, just ask your question, no need to ask to ask
<Saviq> we should just disallow logging in on tty0
<YesIamKrisz> Who are working on the Ubuntu Touc for Moto G?
<balloons> YesIamKrisz, no one listed. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices.
<Saviq> rsalveti, afaict it's Qt leaking, any qmlscene app will leak, too
<Saviq> obviously much slower
<Chipaca> hey all. dumb question about the phone: what's the component that handles the notification when an sms arrives?
<Saviq> Chipaca, telephony service kicks a notification via libnotify to unity8
<Chipaca> Saviq: what package is the telephony service as such?
<Chipaca> telephony-service?
<Saviq> Chipaca, yup
<Chipaca> Saviq: crazy, this idea of obvious names
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> Saviq: thanks
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, probably qt, just didn't investigate to see the culprit yet
<Chipaca> have all the http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/... pages gone away? Was looking for http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ but there's nothing there
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-28
<ypwong> get the error assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "manta" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "manta" when installing trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+manta.zip in recovery on nexus 10
<Mike> hello
<Mike> anyone here?
<mpt> 2014/03/28 07:55:56 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<mpt> 2014/03/28 07:57:07 Failed to enter Recovery
<mpt> \o/ It worked after all
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Something On A Stick Day! :-D
<t1mp> nik90: in addition to the tabs failures that zsombi mentioned in the AP tests, I got another one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7167683/
<t1mp> nik90: any ideas? We are testing changes in UITK including https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tab_selection_timing/+merge/210219 which should actually fix it
<nik90> t1mp: looking at it now
<t1mp> nik90: do you have a nexus4?
<nik90> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> do you happen to have image 264 installed on it?
<t1mp> I like to figure out if any of these errors can be reproduced with a stock 264 that doesn't have our changes for ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I can re-flash it myself after I finish these tests of course
<nik90> t1mp: I am waiting for my phone to start up..but I am definitely on the proposed images for sure
<nik90> t1mp: what exactly do you want to test on the phone?
<nik90> t1mp: the AP failure above?
<t1mp> nik90: phablet-test-run ubuntu_clock_app
<t1mp> that's all :)
<t1mp> uh I got lucky Ran 20 tests in 516.560s
<t1mp> OK
<t1mp> some times the tests pass
<nik90> t1mp: could be a timing issue that caused it to fail before
<nik90> t1mp: that's usually the suspect when you get StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name
<t1mp> yes. Then https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tab_selection_timing/+merge/210219 was not enough to fix it
<nik90> no no
<nik90> the above MP is for the tab selectio
<nik90> selection*
<nik90> the failure is due to the listview not appearing on time
<nik90> t1mp: the failures that zsombi pointed out at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7166706/, those are the true tab timing failures which the above MP is supposed to fix
<t1mp> the results seem a bit random
<t1mp> nik90: yes, I got those before also, with the same UITK version installed that should include the fix
<t1mp> I'm running the tests 10 times now, to see how many pass with the changes
<nik90> t1mp: if you got zsombi's failures, then the MP doesn't fix the tab timing issues reliably.
<nik90> t1mp: as for the other failure you linked above, that is localised in the clock app and something I need to take a look at my end :)
<nik90> t1mp: I just update image 265 on my phone. Should I install it and then test as well?
<t1mp> nik90: clock app tests look very reliable in the result history here http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/264:20140327.1:20140304/7399/ubuntu_clock_app/
<t1mp> nik90: so I wonder why I am getting errors, and the smoke tests all pass.. am I just unlucky?
<t1mp> nik90: we're trying to figure out if we introduced a regression, so I think it is better to first see if you can reproduce the failures without the updated UITK, and then add the PPA and check with the new version
<nik90> t1mp: ok...I had just a more deeper look at the failure you linked. It seems that the timing issue is related to the toolbar. The AP is trying to click on a toolbar button that is not visible yet.
<t1mp> results for image 265 look weird http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/265:20140328:20140304/7406/ so I don't know what's up with that image
<nik90> t1mp: and I used the UITK toolbar emulator function here
<t1mp> yes the toolbar emulator should take care of that
<t1mp> there is a wait in there to wait for the toolbar to be opened
<nik90> t1mp: yes. I have *never* had timing issues with the toolbar before
<nik90> t1mp: to flash a specific image do I do "system-image-cli -c trusty -v -b 264" ?
<t1mp> nik90: huh? I  never used system-image-cli
<t1mp> nik90: I use ubuntu-device-flash
<nik90> t1mp: ah the above command is to switch from trusty-proposed to trusty as told by ogra_ a long time ago
<popey> nik90: that should work..but you need trusty-proposed for the channel
<nik90> popey: ah ok
<popey> as 264 isnt in trusty
<t1mp> why do we have multiple commands to flash the device?
<t1mp> and where does system-image-cli come from? the command doesn't exist on my laptop
<t1mp> nik90: I had a few runs of the AP tests for clock now without any failures
<t1mp> zsombi: ^
<ogra_> t1mp, thats on the device
<popey> we dont have multiple commands
<popey> one is on device, one is from pc
<t1mp> ahh
<t1mp> I never did that from the device
<t1mp> thanks, it makes sense now :)
<popey> ☻
 * zsombi back
<zsombi> t1mp: so, everything is cool now then?
<t1mp> zsombi: no, it is flaky
<t1mp> zsombi: I had two full test runs without problems, and now another one that gave an error
<zsombi> t1mp: excellent
<t1mp> zsombi: if the tests show the same flakiness in image 264 without the changes that we try to land, then we can land
<t1mp> zsombi: but we must make sure that we did not introduce them
<t1mp> zsombi: I am still testing with the landing ppa enabled
<zsombi> t1mp: ok
<ogra_> t1mp, 264 had no errors http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/264:20140327.1:20140304/7399/
<t1mp> ogra_: I know. I get errors with UITK changes *some times*
<t1mp> ogra_: so I cannot reproduce them consistently. I wonder if that is the case with 264, and we were just lucky
<ogra_> might be, didrocks usually sends a summary in the landing mails about known flaky tests
<didrocks> t1mp: no flaky tests are known as of now, but there are some unity8 crashers, maybe look if they are linked
<zsombi> t1mp: ok... I'm continuously getting unlock_screen() failures on AP tests on any MR I create
<zsombi> didrocks: is the unity8 crash related to the unlock_screen()?
<didrocks> zsombi: no, this is a bustage in powerd
<didrocks> zsombi: I revert it in the distro and an image is going to be kicked
<zsombi> didrocks: okay, thx
<didrocks> same than dashboard results
<didrocks> zsombi: if you want to speed it up, install latest powerd
<ogra_> zsombi, install the powerd from the archive
<zsombi> orga_ you mean the powerd to get the ulock_screen() issue workaround?
<ogra_> the fix ...
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, just apt-get install it
<didrocks> reboot
<didrocks> and you should be fine
<zsombi> didrocks: okay :)
<didrocks> zsombi: see, everyday is fun here :)
<zsombi> didrocks: I have ~2 MPs failing on Jenkins because of this unlock thingie
<zsombi> didrocks: I have no doubth about that :D
<ogra_> bugs happen
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, next image is going to be published in ~50 minutes
<zsombi> orga_ no, that's sh*t, that happens :D
<didrocks> so then, you should be fine on jenkins
<ogra_> :)
<zsombi> didrocks: awesome! I anyway have loads of other stuff to do, so I can wait till then ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<zsombi> didrocks: I know I'm a lazy bastard :D
<didrocks> zsombi: well, if you can avoid loosing this time and focus on something else, that's fine :)
<zsombi> didrocks: the bug backlog is never empty, so... ;)
<t1mp> zsombi: better hurry up and clear the bug backlog then :)
<didrocks> zsombi: I'm not surprised :p
<zsombi> t1mp: look who's talking :D
<ogra_> you mean there are bugs in our UITK ?!?
<zsombi> orga_: uhm... no, there're loads of features :D
<t1mp> ogra_: no, only people who use it wrong ;)
<ogra_> :)
<zsombi> we need some toxins for the bugs :D
<zsombi> ok, /me goes back to dig into Layouts
<t1mp> zsombi: speaking of bugs, do you know what is expected from this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1187335 can I close it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1187335 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tests are missing a short description from the beginning of the file" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zsombi> t1mp: well, there was a sheet (yet another one) back then to fill in about which test has what. I guess it can be closed, the sheet is not in use, at least I haven't seen it afterwards...
<t1mp> ok I closed it, finally :)
<zsombi> :)
<t1mp> Ran 20 tests in 518.940s
<t1mp> OK
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ after purging the landing ppa...
<t1mp> I'll repeat it a few times
<Saviq> ogra_, lool, rsalveti, I identified two files that need cleanup due to dropping sflinger support:
<Saviq> lxc-android-config: /etc/init/boot-hooks/set-display-mir.conf
<Saviq> ubuntu-touch-session: /etc/profile.d/qpa_plugin.sh
<Saviq> /etc/environment could lose the QML2_IMPORT_PATH, not sure where that comes from, though
<ogra_> Saviq, from live-build ...
<ogra_> Saviq, there are more files
<ogra_> (which is why it scares me to remove the .display-mir file ... easy to miss something)
<Saviq> ogra_, well, we need to drop it somewhen anyway...
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> you want to drop it from usc-wrapper too
<ogra_> and most likely we need to rework the lightdm session
<Saviq> ogra_, so, are you saying you'd rather do that separately?
<ogra_> no, would be good to do it all in one silo
<ogra_> but when we do it we should drop the special casing that enables the back/forward switching for lightdm in ubuntu-touch-session as well
<Saviq> mzanetti, please coordinate with ogra_ ↑
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> hi Oli :)
<ogra_> hey
<ogra_> mzanetti, there are a few bits in ubuntu-touch-session that mterry put in place to enable the switching in lightdm ...
<ogra_> we should probably just ask him to clean it up since he knows best what can go
<mzanetti> ok. will take care of that when he shows up
<Saviq> he's away today :|
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> yay timing
<mzanetti> ok. at least we can prepare everyhting else today I'd say
<ogra_> yep
<mzanetti> so those are to be cleaned up for sure: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/213172/comments/504199
<Saviq> "cleanly shot down"
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/trunk/revision/163 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/trunk/revision/133 are the related revs
<Saviq> it doesn't look like there'd really be a lot to change
<Saviq> type=unity;surfaceflinger
<ogra_> hmm, i thought there was more
 * Saviq greps for MIR_SOCKET, too
<Saviq> ubuntu-touch-session: /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-touch-session/drop-sf-support/+merge/213243
<Saviq> mzanetti, usc-wrapper, too
<pmcgowan> Mirv, popey any thoughts on that saucybacon issue with qmlscene?
<Saviq> should we put the QT_QPA_PLATFORM somewhere else (/etc/environment), now that it's not dynamic?
<popey> pmcgowan: fixed, new version in store already
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑? do we need it in both profile.d and separately in u-t-session?
<pmcgowan> popey, did you just change the app?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not exactly sure what to do with usc-wrapper
<Saviq> mzanetti, just drop the "return 1"
<pmcgowan> popey, is it not a real issue with qmlscene? i.e. will other apps hit it
<ogra_> Saviq, well, profile.d is used by adb/sudo
<Saviq> mzanetti, the whole if [] actually
<mzanetti> yep
<popey> pmcgowan: i notified the developer, gcollura, who updated the app
<ogra_> Saviq, we need to make sure that we have the same variable available in both, session and adb sudoed session
<mzanetti> pushed
<pmcgowan> popey, I am still concerned that qmlscene is complaining
<pmcgowan> do we understand why?
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, 52-ubuntu-touch.conf
<Saviq> mzanetti, drop ;surfaceflinger
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, doesn't /etc/environment give us that? or should we move stuff out from /etc/environment?
<ogra_> i think we should move it out there
<Saviq> as part of this change?
<ogra_> if you feel like :)
<ogra_> its in livecd-rootfs
<gcollura> pmcgowan, what are you referring to if I may know? :)
<popey> gcollura: bug 1298659
<Saviq> ogra_, I'm just not sure what's The Right Thing™ to do there, I only know a few of the vars there, and not sure we only want them in the touch session
<ubot5> bug 1298659 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene reports invalid option -I" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298659
<pmcgowan> gcollura, the issue with the -I option
<Saviq> ogra_, I know we won't need QML2_IMPORT_PATH at all, we're cleaning that up
<ogra_> so lets drop what we are sure about
<ogra_> the rest is for a later review
<mzanetti> +1 :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ frop QML2_IMPORT_PATH from /etc/environment, shipped in livecd-rootfs
<mzanetti> ack
<gcollura> pmcgowan, ok that is weird
<Saviq> drop
<mzanetti> pushed ubuntu-touch-session btw
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we also need unity-mir to install in the path from unity-api.pc
<pmcgowan> is Mirv around
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then we need to clean unity8's main() to not try and mangle the existing QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<gcollura> pmcgowan, if I remember correctly I've noticed that kind of error a week or two ago, but I didn't get worried much actually
<Saviq> main.cpp:22
<popey> pmcgowan: < Exec=qmlscene -I modules/ app/saucybacon.qml
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> main.cpp:122
<popey> pmcgowan: > Exec=qmlscene $@ -I backend ./app/saucybacon.qml
<popey> thats the diff between the broken and working versions
<pmcgowan> oh really
<popey> i just diffed between saucybacon 0.14 and 0.15
<popey> well, not entire diff ☻
<pmcgowan> that looks more like a syntax fix between qt versions or something
<popey> but diff in .desktop file
<pmcgowan> popey, ok guess I will stop worrying about it
<gcollura> pmcgowan, no wait I was referring to another thing
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> gcollura, ?
<mzanetti> ogra_: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/livecd-rootfs/drop-sf-support/+merge/213249
<gcollura> pmcgowan, nothing, forgot the last two messages
<ogra_> looks fine
<pmcgowan> gcollura, what messages
<Mirv> pmcgowan: hi, it doesn't seem to happen on desktop, which is the odd part
<pmcgowan> Mirv, right noticed that
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're onto lxc-android-config, too?
<Mirv> so far I don't have a clue how it can be different, but I haven't been able to look at that much either. I'll get someone to help me if I don't find anything myself.
<mzanetti> yeah... autopilot bailed out of course... fixing that
<pmcgowan> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, will you do uploads to the silo? (I don't think livecd-rootfs goes through CI train? does -session, lxc-android-config?)
<ogra_> session should now, i think robru reworked it (never tried to use it since though)
<ogra_> the others need to be uploaded ... will happily to that
<mzanetti> Saviq: ogra_: that set-display-mir.conf file can go away completely, right?
<ogra_> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/drop-set-display-mir/+merge/213251
<Saviq> mzanetti, debian/*install?
<mzanetti> do'h
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure it's there, just check, please
<mzanetti> Saviq: says "etc"
<Saviq> mzanetti, good
<t1mp> nik90: it looks like I cannot reproduce the failures after purging the landing ppa
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, whenever you're ready, please push lxc-android-config and livecd-rootfs to silo 015
<ogra_> ok
<Mirv> popey: pmcgowan: ok one more datapoint: the same error about -I is gotten also with image #237, ie Qt 5.0. so it has seemingly never worked. but it also doesn't prevent trying to start up.
<ogra_> Saviq, pushing livecd-rootfs to the silo doesnt make sense ... you wont be able to test it until there is a new image
<ogra_> mzanetti, ^^
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, but don't we want to land it together anyway?
<ogra_> Saviq, that var is only used in SF ?
<Saviq> ogra_, both, but not when we move things around
<ogra_> hrm
<Saviq> ogra_, and make them proper
<pmcgowan> Mirv, yes, I am hearing "we always got that warning" but the apps do run
<ogra_> how long will your testing take ?
<pmcgowan> just saw it in qtc with the emulator
<Saviq> ogra_, which will happen in the same silo, but we can't remove that before we land that silo
<ogra_> the issue is that the branch that others use for distro build stuff can go out of sync
<Saviq> ogra_, we're fixing bits'n'pieces in unity8 and unity-mir still
<Saviq> ogra_, the env can be there
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs is used by all flavours too
<Saviq> ogra_, so let's just leave it until after the silo landed?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sounds better
<Saviq> ogra_, that's fine, ok /me removes from silo
<ogra_> i have a ready made source package locally, just ping me once the silo landed
<ogra_> lxc-android-config is uploaded to the silo
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_, just make sure that the hook runs always (in case you missed it); or if you want to do it properly, remove appmanager from android and to the least sf from init.rc
<ogra_> sergiusens, ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, we are dropping all traces of ~/.display-mir
<ogra_> uh oh !
<sergiusens> ogra_, exactly; don't forget /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/30-no-surface-flinger
<ogra_> Saviq, kill that öxc.-android-config package from the silo please
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, thanks a lot !!!!!
<ogra_> i *knew* we would miss stuff
<Saviq> ogra_, I can't
<Saviq> ogra_, but will wait for another upload then
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: are Ubuntu Touch's specifications revealed?
<OttOmanTR> I mean phone
<ogra_> Saviq, ok, upploaded with the same version, lets see if the PPA likes that
<Saviq> ogra_, if different contents, it won't, afaict :)
<ogra_> sigh
<Saviq> ogra_, and deleting the old one wouldn't help
<ogra_> double sigh
<Saviq> ogra_, not for a few hours/days at least
<sergiusens> ogra_, you need someone to do a "real" delete
<sergiusens> webops person
<Elleo> mandel: looking at it I think it will be best if setLocalPath just sets the directory, either that or the download will need to expose the original path for us to retrieve the filename from (we're not sending any of the original URL info to the content-hub-service, so all its aware of is the download id)
<Elleo> mandel: I'll do something temporary for now for testing purposes though
<nik90> t1mp: so it is a regression in the UITK update?
<Mirv> popey: so was saucy bacon updated recently? I'm just wondering since in the Qt 5.2 manual testing it was tested to be working, so I'm wondering what has changed
<Mirv> popey: at least it's not probably the -I that prevents it from working
<popey> Mirv: yes, today
<popey> 0.15 works, 0.14 does not
<Mirv> ok
<pmcgowan> popey, last question on that, do we have any idea what changed between manual testing when it worked and now?
<sergiusens> Mirv, popey why are you using -I?
<Mirv> popey: um, I have it running for me
<popey> pmcgowan: I don't, no. sergiusens I am not. its saucybacon we're talking about, not my app
<Mirv> popey: 1.0.15, I installed it on my #266 from app store and started from command line with upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon_saucybacon_1.0.15
<popey> Mirv: does it work from icon?
<Mirv> popey: ye
<Mirv> s
<Mirv> I just assumed it wouldn't so I went for command line
<popey> *boggle*
<popey> confused
<sergiusens> popey, Mirv sure, so if it's a compiled app, use the upstart-app-launch locations; I have something sort of summarized, albeit for go, here: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/click-packaging-for-golang-based-binaries/1557
<mandel> Elleo, yes, make sense, I'll take care and of that and will rename th method accordingly
<Elleo> mandel: great, thanks :)
<t1mp> nik90: yes it seems like a regression
<t1mp> nik90: a regression in a *proposed* landing, so nothing broke yet :)
<nik90> t1mp: technicalities :P
<nik90> popey: my app was using ubuntu-sdk-13.10. Do I change this to ubuntu-14.04-qmldev1 when I push an update?
<popey> nik90: you can update but you need to use the right name and version.. from ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
 * nik90 reads through it
<mardy> tedg: hi! Sorry I had a shorter day yesterday and couldn't participate in the discussion about the trust sessions
<tedg> mardy, You missed out on all the fun! :-)
<mardy> tedg: I have a slightly unrelated question: what happens when the URL dispatcher gets a URL to dispatch, and the target app is already running?
<tedg> mardy, It sends the URL to the app over DBus.
<mardy> tedg: would it be possible for the target app to specify that it prefers having another instance launched, instead?
<nik90> popey: could you approve my app. I fixed the authentication error bug and uploaded a new update to store.
<popey> ack
<popey> done
<nik90> ty
<popey> np
<Ellendway> Hi there, I am planning to buy a tablet and I am thinking about the type. I want Ubuntu there and not sure what kind of tablet I should get. Is Nexus 10 still supported?
<popey> rsalveti: ogra_ any reason we couldn't add screen/tmux/byobu onto the phone ?
<rsalveti> no specific reason besides image size
<ogra_> popey, well, people wouldnt be able to use it with the terminal-app and i dont know how the adb tty behaves with it (remember nano ?)
<ogra_> popey, so some testing in advamce would be nice ... and then you need to distract pmcgowan while i seed it
<pmcgowan> hmm?
<ogra_> (to prevent the complaints about image size waste)
<popey> I'm thinking more for me doing "adb shell start ssh" and then sshing into my phone and poking stuff
<ogra_> popey, pfft, thats so obsolete
<popey> and having screen / tmux would let me leave stuff runing on the phone
<ogra_> setprop persist.service.ssh true
<ogra_> popey, ^^^^
<popey> suh-weet
<popey> thanks
<gcollura> ogra_, what's the phablet ssh password?
<popey> phablet
<ogra_> gcollura, phablet indeed ;)
<gcollura> thanks popey ogra_
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch 13.04 stops clicking | http://askubuntu.com/q/440366
<popey> ogra_: on a scale of 1 to 10 how much will I break my phone if I change /etc/hostname?
<popey> don't like having 3 devices on my network with the same hostname
<sergiusens> popey: ask cwayne; but it should just work
<ogra_> popey, check if you can use hostnamed
<ogra_> (or was that called hostnamectl ?)
<popey> the latter
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# hostnamectl set-hostname foobar
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# exit
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/touchbootchart$ adb shell
<ogra_> root@foobar:/#
<ogra_> seems to work
 * ogra_ reboots ... lets see if it persists 
<tedg> Saviq, So has your kill-surface-flinger branches landed?
<tedg> Saviq, I'd like to remove the SF code in UAL as well.
<ogra_> i know we have a mechanism for the pretty hostname ...
<ogra_> (for bluetooth)
<cwayne> just changed it here, worked fine
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks chaps
<popey> phablet@blue-phablet:~$
<popey> \o/
<cwayne> thank you for validating that making /etc/hostname writable was a good idea :)
<popey> this makes me very very happy indeed
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> root@foobar:/# hostnamectl set-hostname ubuntu-phablet
<ogra_> root@foobar:/# exit
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/touchbootchart$ adb shell
<ogra_> root@foobar:/#
<ogra_> i cant change it back
<cwayne> you can echo "stuff" > /etc/hostname
<ogra_> sure i can
<ogra_> but there is something wrong that it doesnt set it now
<ogra_> i wonder if thats the dash in the name ... but then i would expect hostnamectl to properly issue an error
<Saviq> tedg, not yet, soon
 * tedg starts flinging surfaces to fill the time
<cwayne> ogra_: works if you put ubuntu-phablet in quotes
<ogra_> cwayne, well, it should still spill an error or tell me it couldnt set it
<ogra_> pitti, is hostnamed in your realm ?
<cwayne> ogra_: well, that's got nothing to do with us
<cwayne> blame systemd
<ogra_> cwayne, right, thats why i pinged pitti ... want to know if he considers it a bug too before i file it :)
<cwayne> :)
<ogra_> it shouldnt no-op silently if it fails
<cwayne> i agree
<asac> how is media-hub going :)?
<asac> ok seems it at least built now
<asac> good
<asac> rsalveti: jhodapp: how is testing going?
<rsalveti> asac: test is on going
<asac> I assume wont be before next week that we see this go through?
<rsalveti> creating a custom image and we'll all test it later today
<rsalveti> no, will land next week for sure
<rsalveti> too many moving parts to land this today
<asac> rsalveti: ok. dist-upgrade isn't good enough to test this quickly?
<rsalveti> asac: no, because we also got changes in the android side
<asac> oh right
<asac> are they in the silo too?
<jhodapp> asac, yeah what rsalveti said
<rsalveti> asac: they will be in a few, but can be tested without it already
<rsalveti> as to test the custom tarball, you can also use a custom android image
<rsalveti> that jhodapp already has
<asac> right
<jhodapp> asac, I'm creating a rootstock image and system.img...should be ready in about an hour
<asac> whats the testplan?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/media-hub
<jhodapp> asac, look at the media-hub one
<asac> found one
<rsalveti> yeah, this one
<asac> ok. you should also call out which AP tests you run in the silo
<aquarius> How can I know what the most recently promoted image is?
<asac> at least the ones of the clients
<jhodapp> asac, right, tests are still being written right now
<asac> you can however run those of all the clients
<asac> that you should do
<asac> e.g. mediaplayer etc.
<jhodapp> yep
<asac> music
<asac> etc.
<asac> maybe call the ones you want to run out in the wiki
<jhodapp> sure I can add those
<jhodapp> good idea
<asac> or link to the tesplans of the clients
<ogra_> aquarius, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/mako/index.jsonscroll to the end
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/mako/index.json
<asac> i think in theory one should just run the testplans of the clients
<asac> and those should call out which AP
<asac> seems mediaplayer-app calls out which APs to run
<asac> guess because its obvious
<popey> aquarius: just added it to the nexus status sheet above
<aquarius> ogra_, ooh, good answer. And that's the normal trusty channel, yes?
<ogra_> aquarius, right
<asac> "Dash video lens"
<asac> what componetn is that?
<aquarius> it'd be cool if the Android "Ubuntu dual boot" app said this, so I'd know when to update, but I suppose that that's not getting worked on because it's supposed to go away at some point and dual boots will be upgradeable through System Updates, yes?
<aquarius> (it is of course my own fault for dual-booting. :))
<ogra_> i think the multirom app does system image upgrades fine
<ogra_> not sure if the dualboot one could do that too
<ogra_> (but i think it could)
<aquarius> ogra_, ya, apparently making system upgrades work from inside Ubuntu when dual booting is on the roadmap, and that's cool; I don't mind doing it the long way around because I'm using a non-ideal configuration by dual booting :)
<cyphermox> cwayne: actually, about the pretty hostname thing
<cyphermox> I think we have a slight issue with the quotation marks :D
<cwayne> cyphermox: ah, really?
<cyphermox> cwayne: yeah, discoverying my nexus I'd see
<cyphermox> "Nexus 4"
<cyphermox> as the name of the device, with quotes
<cwayne> hm
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, we just need to make sure we run all the autopilot tests for everything media related
<rsalveti> put as a requirement
<jhodapp> done
<jhodapp> ogra_, rootstock didn't seem to complete successfully, but I don't see an error
<ogra_> jhodapp, hmm
<ogra_> jhodapp, how did you call it ?
<jhodapp> ogra_, emailed you my build log
<jhodapp> ogra_, ./rootstock-touch -a armhf -p ppa:train-ppa-service/landing-006
<ogra_> and you have qemmu-user-static installed ?
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah, it complained at me to install it first time I ran it
<ogra_> did you reboot since ?
<jhodapp> no
<ogra_> try that
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> what are we, Windows? :)
<ogra_> qemu-user-static uses a kernel module
<jhodapp> yeah hehe
<ogra_> (binfmt-misc)
<ogra_> might be that the registration is flaky
<ogra_> (it shouldnt indeed, but if it is, a reboot will help)
<jhodapp> ogra_, it's ok, I'm due for a reboot
<AskUbuntu> In Ubuntu 12.04, two finger scrolling not working | http://askubuntu.com/q/440392
<lotuspsychje> whats the best tablet to run touch smooth on?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, nexus7 2013
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: does it run perfect yet?
<ogra_> well, it is the one we also use for development
<ogra_> so you wont find a better supported one ...
<ogra_> runs pretty good, yeah
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: cool! if you can tell me the basics work good
<lotuspsychje> browsing, terminal,..
<ogra_> yup
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: nicely! tnx for advice
<lotuspsychje> lets see if i can get a cheap nexus7 then :p
<ogra_> but get the 2013 model ...
<lotuspsychje> i will tnx
<ogra_> jhodapp, gah
<ogra_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/train-ppa-service/landing-006/ubuntu trusty main
<ogra_> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ogra_> P: Begin unmounting filesystems...
<lotuspsychje> so lets say ubuntu touch gets stable, this model of nexus will also still be supported right
<jhodapp> ogra_, it requires a GPG key?
<ogra_> jhodapp, so there is your error ... not sure why it does that though ... it should pull the PPA key for apt
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: nobody's promising that :)
<ogra_> PPAs do
<jhodapp> ogra_, ok, so it is an error then
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i dont really get why though
<jhodapp> ogra_, I specified the PPA correctly, right?
<ogra_> looks like
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: :p
<jhodapp> ogra_, do you want to try it on your end with my same rootstock command?
<ogra_> jhodapp, aha, the ppa url doesnt work
<jhodapp> hmm
<ogra_> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006
<ogra_> you missed ci-
<jhodapp> doh, nice catch
<ogra_> i usually just copy/paste that part from the dput line from the launchpad page
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah I should have
<jhodapp> ogra_, computers are so much more reliable :)
<ogra_> :)
<jhodapp> is there an easy way to verify the PPA URL is correct that you could add to rootstock?
<ogra_> i can try
<ogra_> at least i can make the error a bit more informative :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah exactly, that would be helpful for those of us prone to error ;)
<doomsayer> About how long would you say first boot takes?
<ogra_> a minute ... probably less (first one is very slow)
<frank69> Hello, is there anybody from Canonical? Yesterday I have installed Ubuntu Phone on my Samsung Galaxy Nexus but it doesn't really work fine. It crashes sometimes and the performance is bad. When does the final version will be launched?
<popey> frank69: phones pre-installed with ubuntu will ship later this year
<asac> Saviq: tvoss: kgunn: when can we make a decision on what to do wrt to the event blocked by eglBuffer situation?
<asac> do we feel strong enough that upstream did a mistake? e.g. is it sane to really stop the UI thread if the screen is off?
<asac> otherwise, i guess we should just go with the initially proposed approach
<t1mp> frank69: performance on galaxy nexus is not too good, and I don't think that will improve with newer ubuntu versions because there are some hardware restrictions
<asac> we actually have abandoned the GN
<asac> the fact that there is a build still is just until we have the x86 emulator
<t1mp> popey: is there no link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install to the latest images to install?
<popey> t1mp: eh?
<t1mp> popey: a friend installed it (flashed from a windows computer), but he searched for the image first.. and he found the MWC image from februari 2013
<t1mp> that's kind of old, so I referred him to the wiki page but there is no link to the image there
<popey> we could probably put a link there which says where to get the latest images
<popey> there is, in manual install iirc
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<popey> the link that says "here"
<frank69> OK. That means in the future Ubuntu Phone will only work with a limited mobile phones? That's bad.
<popey> frank69: I didnt say that
<frank69> Or I have to wait for a longer time until Ubuntu phone is stable enough for different hardware?
<popey> we have images for the nexus 4, nexus 7 (2013) and nexus 10.
<t1mp> frank69: it is stable enough, but the galaxy nexus hardware is slow
<t1mp> frank69: I used to run it on GN, I didn't get crashes but it was kind of slow
<t1mp> popey: yay. The images are linked in the manual download&installation section. you were right
<frank69> Ok. Thanks. But I think I have used the right one. But it was very slow. It has not responded on my touches.
<Saviq> asac, no, it's not that they *want* to block the UI thread when screen is off, it's just that they don't see the way we're handling screen off like the right way, that's where we disagree
<Saviq> asac, basically, in their opinion, apps should be "told" they can swap frames even when they can't, we're saying that's incorrect and against the standard
<Saviq> asac, we have an idea about decoupling those two by letting the ui thread to run even though the rendering thread is blocked, we're working on that now
<Saviq> asac, ultimately we'd like to convince upstream Qt that their assumption is incorrect and work with them to fix it, the above is a first step towards that, which will also unblock us in the mean time
<AskUbuntu> Synaptics driver installed still two finger scrolling doesn't work | http://askubuntu.com/q/440447
<pulu90> good evening (at least in finland)
<pulu90> I just succesfully installed ubuntu touch on Nexus 7
<pulu90> and was left wondering wether I should be able to view pdf-files with it
<pulu90> if I try to open them from file manager nothing happens
<pulu90> and I can't find document viewer anywhere
<pmcgowan> pulu90, no there is no viewer, some efforts were spent months ago but not completed afaik
<pulu90> dammit :/ I guess I have to stick with android in the long run then, for now.
<pmcgowan> pulu90, pdf is that important for you?
<pmcgowan> there were some candidate libs but no one to work on it at the time
<pulu90> yeah, I'd like to read Linux Voice on that thing
<pulu90> well hopefully support will be added some time sooner than later
<pulu90> they are trying to sell these things quite soon after all
<josharenson> Having been hacking at it for a while now, is there an easy way to run glmark2 on touch?
<josharenson> nm, got it
<rsalveti> Saviq: are you still holding the silo that disables SF?
<rsalveti> it seems so, silo 15, let me drop that support from powerd as well
<rsalveti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/powerd/drop_support_sf/+merge/213340
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-29
<AskUbuntu> How to recieve call to custom URL handler in Ubuntu Touch QML | http://askubuntu.com/q/440672
<ogra_> rsalveti, stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7174169/ (along that patch I would like to drop the unzipping from pre-start.sh for system-image installs, should gain us a few seconds during boot)
<ogra_> (well, probably more in the 1 second realm)
<ogra_> ah, wait, ignore that, needs to use a tmofs mount too ...
<timppa> Is there a bug open for messagin app regarding "smileys"? Text messages appear empty if it contains smileys.
<timppa> Nokia Lumia has built in smiley icons and if you add one then message is empty.
<Stskeeps> you probably mean emoji and they're nightmares in messaging
<timppa> yes
<popey> yeah, we dont have an emoji font
<timppa> I mean these: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYhyN6k5HcQ
<tshirtman> timppa: looks a lot like the selection hangout now have, and it's unicode in the end
<tshirtman> so a font with a large unicode cover should be enough for a decent rendering?
<tshirtman> has*
<adriannnn> hi everybody
<SonikkuAmerica> HEY YOUUU GUYYYYYYSSS :)
<adriannnn> did anyone manage to install ubuntu touch on a phone other than nexus 4,7 or 10 ?
<adriannnn> im trying with galaxy s4, nexus 5  and htc sensation, no luck on any of them
<SonikkuAmerica> adriannnn: You can't use ubuntu-device-flash, if that's what you're asking
<SonikkuAmerica> adriannnn: Galaxy S4 = i9505 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505
<adriannnn> SonikkuAmerica: ill try the link that you just sent me, thanks
<adriannnn> which recovery should i use? the google default one ?
<Spud_> Hello fellows, can anyone tell me the latest version of Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> 267
<adriannnn> if someone could assist me in installing ubuntu on galaxy s4 i am willing to pay, i have all the base knowledge with adb and fastboot
<AskUbuntu> Synaptiks error "No touch pad found" in Hp probook 445 G1 | http://askubuntu.com/q/440809
<dansuf> Should I be afraid of these two lines?
<dansuf> W/SurfaceFlinger(  668): no suitable EGLConfig found, trying without EGL_FRAMEBUFFER_TARGET_ANDROID
<dansuf> W/SurfaceFlinger(  668): no suitable EGLConfig found, trying without EGL_RECORDABLE_ANDROID
<dansuf> Both surfaceflinger and mir fail for me with this error: W/Adreno200-EGL( 2690): <qeglDrvAPI_eglSwapInterval:3666>: EGL_BAD_CONTEXT
<dansuf> But mir gives alsop more egl-related errors
<dansuf> also*
<basketball> when was the last time https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0     was updated
<rww> 2014-03-14, as it says at the top of the page
<basketball> mine doesnt say it at top of page
<thecrazyheadboy> anyone tried ubuntu-touch on multirom in nexus 7 2013 aka flo?
<dkessel> thecrazyheadboy: yup. works just fine
<zeeshan595> Hi is going ubuntu touch going to have support for a stylus?
<thecrazyheadboy> dkessel: how about ubuntu desktop? Multirom Xda thread says to simply download the img.gz file and select the file in the custom twrp
<thecrazyheadboy> but in the multirom option in twrp, we have only the option to install ubuntu touch through its custom files
<thecrazyheadboy> andy idea as to how to approach this. Having a full fledged linux distro would be cool :D
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-30
<toli> i needd help for my xpria z  tab
<toli> i need to make with ubuntu touch
<toli> how can install
<toli> halp me pleas
<bin> hello
<Diab0lix> So I installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<Diab0lix> but can't seem to log into ssh
<Diab0lix> it says the connection was refused
<Diab0lix> what should I do?
<ogra_> enable ssh on the device via adb
<Diab0lix> alright
<ogra_> log in via adb and do:
<ogra_> setprop persist.service.ssh true
<ogra_> then reboot and sshd should be running
<ogra_> set the property to false and reboot if you want it stopped
<Diab0lix> thanks
<Diab0lix> ok
<Diab0lix> hmm
<Diab0lix> it still says the connection was refused..
<ogra_> do you see sshd running ?
<ogra_> ps ax|grep sshd
<Diab0lix> yes
<ogra_> how do you try to log in ?
<Diab0lix> ssh
<Diab0lix> ssh 192.168.42.139
<ogra_> ah, that would try to use your current username :)
<ogra_> try ssh phablet@192.168.42.139
<Diab0lix> oh
<ogra_> you want to log in as the phablet user
<rekado> Hi, I'm about to install Ubuntu Touch on a 2nd gen Nexus 7.  Are the manual instructions still up-to-date? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation)
<ogra_> rekado, no, dont use them
<rekado> okay
<ogra_> use ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> we need to update the manual part ...
<Diab0lix> ssh phablet@192.168.42.139 ssh: connect to host 192.168.42.139 port 22: Connection refused
<Diab0lix> :/
<ogra_> and you are 100% sure the IP is the right one ?
<rekado> ogra_: I'm on Fedora; is this tool available for other systems than Ubuntu?
<Diab0lix> yes it's the right ip
<Diab0lix> maybe I'll try with the hostname?
<ogra_> rekado, well, it is written in go and statically linked afaik ... but you would have to comehow do a surgery to get it out of the deb
<ogra_> *somehow
<Diab0lix> still no luck
<ogra_> Diab0lix, wont work
<rekado> hmm, I see.  Do you happen to have a link to the sources?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools
<ogra_> goet-ubuntu-touch is the source package
<ogra_> *goget
<rekado> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> Diab0lix, check /var/log/auth.log on the phone, it should tell you why you cant log in
<Diab0lix> it's allright I just fount it :)
<Diab0lix> I logged is with adb
<Diab0lix> ifconfig
<Diab0lix> and the ip was wrong
<ogra_> thats what i thought :)
<Diab0lix> thanks a lot :)
<ogra_> enjoy
<Diab0lix> thanks
<Diab0lix> do you know the default password for phablet?
<Diab0lix> oh it seems to just be phablet
<ogra_> right
<dennes544> somebody there?
<Diab0lix> yup
<dennes544> how to download latest ubuntu touch sources? (14.04)
<Diab0lix> I don't know :/
<ogra_> stgraber, if you take a look at the CPU graph on i.e. http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-268.png you will notice that the init inside the container only consumes two if the four CPU cores (see seconds 8-10 in the CPU chart), is there any way to tell the container to use all of them ?
<stgraber> ogra_: we haven't set any cpu limit on the container, so short of fixing their init to use more parallel threads, no
<ogra_> well, i dont mind if it works serialized as long as it uses all available CPU :P
<ogra_> it simply is odd that it takes 50%
<ogra_> (i coulld imagine it to be 25% because it uses ojnly one core, but obviously it uses two)
<anonynimity> hello. How would I go about downloading the source in my browser?
<AskUbuntu> Having trouble installing Ubuntu Phone SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/441194
<echeij> anyone here?
<AskUbuntu> Running apps from sdk on nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/441258
<AskUbuntu> Where do I downlaod ubuntu touch from | http://askubuntu.com/q/441266
<rekado> I'm failing to flash the Nexus 7 2013 with ubuntu-device-flash.
<rekado> Getting this error: Cannot push /root/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz to device
<rekado> the device boots into recovery directly and then errors out
<Diabolix> have you tried running it as root?
<rekado> I'm running as root
<Diabolix> oh
<rekado> could this be because of secure boot?
<Diabolix> I don't think so
<Diabolix> can you connect to your nexus via adb?
<rekado> I can.
<rekado> I booted into the bootloader and then ran ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<rekado> the first two files were pushed, then the device went into recovery mode (showing an Ubuntu logo and a few options, such as reboot, wipe, etc)
<Diabolix> yes
<Diabolix> you don't have to do anything there
<Diabolix> just wait until your computer has finished all the steps
<rekado> but ubuntu-device-flash stops with an error.
<Diabolix> do you have a nexus 7 3g?
<rekado> no. It's the wifi version
<Diabolix> you then may have to run ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --device=grouper instead
<Diabolix> ok ok
<Diabolix> oh*
<Diabolix> did you try wiping the data partition?
<rekado> Yes.
<Diabolix> hmm
<Diabolix> what error does it say when it stops?
<rekado> Cannot push /root/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz to device
<rekado> that's all it says.
<Diabolix> maybe try to run ubuntu-device-flash in normal user, but with sudo
<Diabolix> instead of root
<Diabolix> or even without sudo
<Diabolix> still in default user
<rekado> I did use a normal user with sudo first; when it failed I noticed that the cache was in /root/.cache, so I retried with plain root.  Same failure.
<Diabolix> and if you run it without sudo in normal user?
<rekado> The bootloader is unlocked, yet I think there may be something else on the device that needs unlocking.  I'm pretty sure it's not a permission problem on my machine.
<rekado> without root privileges I cannot access the device.
<rekado> (I tried)
<Diabolix> weird
<Diabolix> normally you should be able to adb or ubuntu-device-flash your device without root privileges
<Diabolix> At least with my Nexus 4 it was the case
<rekado> adb works without root, fastboot however doesn't work without root.
<rekado> I'm on Fedora; compiled ubuntu-device-flash by myself.
<Diabolix> allright
<Diabolix> I'm on kubuntu, so yeah I didn't have to do that.
<Diabolix> you could try doing it on a live usb/cd or so just to test? :-)
<Diabolix> of ubuntu I mean
<rekado> I might be able to try that tonight, but I doubt it would make a difference, to be honest.
<rekado> Is there a verbose mode that could tell me more about the error?
<Diabolix> not sure
<Diabolix> not mentioned in the man page at least
<rekado> gotta go now, will play with this in a few hours again.  Thanks for your help.
<Diabolix> you're elcome :-)
<Diabolix> welcome*
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-23
<rsalveti> try to start it manually to see what happens
<Talustus> hmm
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.576 INFO lxc_conf - lazy unmount of '/lxc_putold'
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.576 DEBUG lxc_conf - drop capability 'mac_admin' (33)
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.576 DEBUG lxc_conf - drop capability 'mac_override' (32)
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.576 DEBUG lxc_conf - capabilities have been setup
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.576 NOTICE lxc_conf - 'android' is setup.
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.577 NOTICE lxc_start - exec'ing '/init'
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.579 NOTICE lxc_start - '/init' started with pid '1613'
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.579 WARN lxc_utmp - '/proc/1613/root/var/run' not found
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.579 WARN lxc_start - invalid pid for SIGCHLD
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.668 DEBUG lxc_start - container init process exited
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.668 DEBUG lxc_start - unknown exit status for init: 4
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.668 INFO lxc_conf - running to reset 0 nic names
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.668 INFO lxc_error - child <1613> ended on signal (4)
<Talustus> it starts
<Talustus> and shuts down
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.579 NOTICE lxc_start - '/init' started with pid '1613'
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.579 WARN lxc_utmp - '/proc/1613/root/var/run' not found
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.579 WARN lxc_start - invalid pid for SIGCHLD
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.668 DEBUG lxc_start - container init process exited
<Talustus> lxc-start 4136.668 DEBUG lxc_start - unknown exit status for init: 4
<rsalveti> yeah, wonder if you're missing some kernel configs
<Talustus> i used a script to check the config
<Talustus> https://github.com/Talustus/android_kernel_samsung_galaxys4/blob/kk-4.4_new/arch/arm/configs/check-config
<Talustus> that one
<rsalveti> Talustus: do you have /proc/config.gz?
<Talustus> yes
<rsalveti> want to check the options you got in there
<rsalveti> Talustus: mind pasting that?
<Talustus> moment pulling it down
<Talustus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10656550/
<Talustus> there u go
<Talustus> its a Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE GT-I9210T msm8660 based if tahts important for u to know rsalveti
<rsalveti> hm, seems to be all in there
<rsalveti> lxc-start 4136.579 WARN lxc_utmp - '/proc/1613/root/var/run' not found
<rsalveti> tjat
<rsalveti> that's probably because it failed right after init then
<Talustus> yeah something isnt going well in the
<Talustus> early stage i guess
<rsalveti> maybe trying to get the console
<rsalveti>   -c, --console=FILE     Use specified FILE for the container console
<rsalveti>   -L, --console-log=FILE Log container console output to FILE
<rsalveti> yeah
<Talustus> i have set console=tty0
<Talustus> kernel cmdline
<Talustus> i hope thats ok
<rsalveti> probably, yeah
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.929 DEBUG lxc_conf - mounted '/var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs' on '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lxc'
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.929 DEBUG lxc_conf - Set exec command to /init
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.929 INFO lxc_conf - created /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lxc/dev/lxc
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.930 INFO lxc_conf - console has been setup on lxc/console
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.930 INFO lxc_conf - 4 tty(s) has been setup
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.930 DEBUG lxc_conf - created '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lxc/lxc_putold' directory
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.930 DEBUG lxc_conf - mountpoint for old rootfs is '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lxc/lxc_putold'
<Talustus> lxc-start 4959.930 DEBUG lxc_conf - pivot_root syscall to '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lxc' successful
<Talustus> and then stops again
<Talustus> -C, --close-all-fds If any fds are inherited, close them
<Talustus> If not specified, exit with failure instead
<Talustus> should i try that?
<rsalveti> not sure if it will help
<Talustus> rsalveti -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10656659/
<rsalveti> yeah, hard to debug that way, failing right when starting android
<Talustus> i need to get off to sleep work is calling in few hours
<muka> I think this is a bug. when I turn off wifi, cellular data should work, but it doesn't work automatically, unless I reboot phone.
<muka> also I can send mms but can not receive them.
<ahoneybun> muka: that would be a bug
<ahoneybun> both
<ahoneybun> mms could fall to the carrier maybe
<muka> possible
<muka> it there anyone that can receive mms
<ahoneybun> muka: I sadly don't have a device to test
<ahoneybun> test/confirm
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ how was your weekend? :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, very good, thanks
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, how are the eyes?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, nice to hear :-) Fine, thanks! It's amazing to don't have to use lenses anymore
<oSoMoN> it must be!
<salih-emin> does anyone have an extensive documentation about wepapps on Ubuntu SDK ?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, sorry to bother you on monday morning, but I found another couple of bugs implementing the new tab view. I don't know if I'm unlucky or if this branch hasn't to land, lol
<salih-emin> a link maybe ?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, first bug: we use a custom listview for bookmarks, called limitedlistview, developed by unity8's team I think: it doesn't emit a signal when the number of bookmarks change
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, so if you have 5 bookmarks, open a new page, bookmark it, and then return to the new tab view, there isn't the button 'show more'. But there is if you open a *new* new tab
<rpadovani> I maybe can work on this, but it will take some time
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yeah, I think that looking back this model may not be suited for our use case
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, how about we leave that one aside for now, and focus on settings this week?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, works for me :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’ve already started the preliminary work, see https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/searchengine-qml/+merge/253505
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, next up is to migrate to use Qt.labs.settings, which I’ll do this morning
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, cool! What do you want I focus on? Something not urgent, as usual, I think I can work on it a bit tomorrow :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> (or if you prefer I can review code, I'm quite good at it, as popey can testify :D)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yeah, your reviews would be very welcome
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, what’s the state of your settings UI branch? I can do the backend work, and you take care of the UI, if that works for you?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, of course it works, I didn't change it in a while, I need to port it to PageStack instead of expandable listitems as it is atm
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, so let's say I wait you land the Qt.labs.settings branch, then I update it, could work?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yeah
<rpadovani> we have a plan then, let's make it rocks!
<oSoMoN> and let’s make it roll :)
<Brainard52> hiya everybody.  I saw a video a little while ago with somebody showing off windowed mode.  However,  they semed to have a spreadsheet editor and other productivity paps installed.  Are these any idea on what they were specificlly:
<Chipaca> Brainard52: I think you're talking about (part of) the convergence demo, in which case the main app you were seeing is/was openoffice
<Brainard52> I see.  Doing a bit more reseaech yields the answer of xmir. The answer I see right now says to create a specific lightdm confession file and add [SeatDefaults] type=unity.  Does this sound correct to you?
<Brainard52> whether or not I will be able to install an office suite after is a diferent matter...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Near Miss Day! :-D
<dholbach> could it be that the newest vivid/devel-proposed image doesn't boot?
<dholbach> anyone else having problems?
<ogra_> the ojne that just landed a minute ao on the server ?
<dholbach> I don't know when it landed
<dholbach> I just saw the notification and installed it
<ogra_> well, the changeset is rather small http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/144.changes
<dholbach> I restarted and it looks to be working fine now
<ogra_> new initrd though
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> lets see if other reports come in
<dholbach> hum... I just enabled developer mode to check the logs, but 'adb devices' doesn't list it
<dholbach> ah now it does
<dholbach> maybe just ignore me for the next few minutes :)
<didrocks> ogra_: any touch vivid seed change planned today? (don't want to conflict with an incoming upload from you)
<popey>  /ignore dholbach
<popey> oops
<ogra_> didrocks, nothing planned, no
<didrocks> ok ;) will keep you posted once my tests are done
<robin-hero> Any news about when you change Ubuntu Touch to vivid base, instead of utopic?
<ogra_> rowithin the next weeks
<ogra_> robin-hero, ^^
<robin-hero> ogra_: Thanks, but about how many weeks? :) "Next weeks" can means 2 or 10 weeks too :D
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> somewhere between 2 and 10 :)
<robin-hero> ok, I understand :)
<ogra_> we wont switch the phones out there over to it before it is ready ...
<ogra_> all development and QA focus is on vivd though
<dholbach> hey davidcalle, is https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11608.html something that could be added to the porting guide?
<dholbach> and hi janimo :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh thanks, I missed that, nice one :)
<janimo> dholbach, hello :)
<Tassadar> s-i server can make the tarballs itself, just use "cdimage-device" type in the file_device channel config and give it a directory structure like this http://cdimage.tasemnice.eu/
<JamesTang> please do you know the gps （in location item of status bar ）？what is its calling process?
<JamesTang> unity8->qt-dbus->ubuntu-location-serviced?
<JamesTang> ??
<ogra_> there is the trust service somewhere in the loop
<ogra_> tvoss could tell you more, but he doesnt seem to be around atm
<tvoss> ogra_, o/
<ogra_> JamesTang, there is tvoss :)
<tvoss> JamesTang, o/
<JamesTang> 3q
<tvoss> JamesTang, how can I help?
<JamesTang> hi tvoss:all app invoke gps must use ubuntu-location-serviced?
<tvoss> JamesTang, yup
<ogra_> well, even more specific, they should use https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtLocation/
<tvoss> JamesTang, under the assumption you are using Qt/QML, please rely on QtLocation to get the job done
 * ogra_ doesnt think apparmor will allow any other access to location 
<tvoss> ogra_, apparmor does not know about qt or qml
<ogra_> ah, so you could driectly talk to the service ?
<ogra_> i thought confinement will block that
<tvoss> JamesTang, if you are not using Qt/QML, you can use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/files/head:/include/ubuntu/application/location/
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, confinement can only operate on a dbus level, it does not know anything about the toolkit (on purpose)
<ogra_> ah, cool
<tvoss> JamesTang, does that answer your question?
<JamesTang> Hi, could I know more about ubuntu-location-serviced?
<ogra_> JamesTang, didnt you see the answers above ?
<JamesTang> yes, about QTLocation
<tvoss> JamesTang, so what do you want to know?
<JamesTang> but I want to write a app not QTUI
<ogra_> <tvoss> JamesTang, if you are not using Qt/QML, you can use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/files/head:/include/ubuntu/application/location/
<JamesTang> I want to call ubuntu-location-serviced
<JamesTang> directly
<ogra_> seems you missed that line
<ogra_> :)
<tvoss> JamesTang, the platform api offers you a low-level c api to access the location service
<tvoss> JamesTang, this example should get you started: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/examples/test_location_api.cpp
<JamesTang> thks very much
<tvoss> JamesTang, sure, let me know if you need any further help
<JamesTang> ok,thanks
<leousa> hey all, I've been using the Bq phone for 3 days and want to know how to properly report the bugs i've encoutered so far
<bjoern__> ### Anyone interested in WHATSAPP for UbuntuTouch ????    https://github.com/loqui/im/issues/660 ###
<rpadovani> bjoern__, we have telegram that's so much better :-)
<bjoern__> @rpadovani: Especially the not working notifications...
<bjoern__> And thats not the point... My phone is able to start multiple messengers
<bjoern__> So why I shouldn't use WhatsApp, too ?
<bjoern__> Telegram is better ? How you send emoticons ?
<rpadovani> bjoern__, I see your point, indeed :-) But notification and emoticons works fine here
<bjoern__> Could you please tell me, how to get notifications working ?
<bjoern__> (I am logged in with my UbuntuOne account)
<rpadovani> karni, could you help bjoern__?
<bjoern__> Which phone do you use ??
<bjoern__> (Mine:  BQ Aquaris)
<rpadovani> bjoern__, works both on nexus 4 and bq aquaris
<bjoern__> Hmmm...
 * karni reads
<bjoern__> We are 3 people with Aquaris and no device gets the notification sounds working....  :-(
<rpadovani> bjoern__, for the emoticons you have to go to settings -> keyboard -> available keyboards (or similar, I don't have english on the phone) -> emojis
<karni> bjoern__: rpadovani: lack of sound during notifications is a known issue on BQ phones with RTM :/
<rpadovani> bjoern__, oh, you was talking about sounds
<karni> bjoern__: It does vibrate at least, correct?
<rpadovani> I thought about notifications at all
<bjoern__> Yes... phone vibrates.. but no sound... I have tried different sounds from the library
<karni> joc_: Do you you know where the bug regarding lack of sound in notifications has been moved to?
<karni> bjoern__: How did you try different sounds? The app doesn't have a way to change notification sound.
<bjoern__> I have changed notification sounds in system settings
<bjoern__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1435051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435051 in ofono (Ubuntu) "'Telegram' app plays no notification sounds" [Undecided,New]
<karni> bjoern__: thanks, there's actually long standing bug on this issue :(
<karni> can't find it now, but thanks for bringing it up bjoern__ .
<karni> bjoern__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1413818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413818 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification sounds aren't being played back" [Undecided,New]
<bjoern__> Hi Karni: Thanks a lot... but I have tried Positive.ogg and Mallett.ogg... not working for me
<karni> bjoern__: please do leave that feedback on that bug report (including this, if you can: system-image-cli --info )
<bjoern__> Ok, I will do so...
<ogra_> wow, gross ...
<bjoern__> @ karni: done
<karni> bjoern__: cheers
<jgdx> omg
<jgdx> I found my bq open sim slot thing
<davmor2> jgdx: hahaha
<dadexix86> jgdx, ahahah
<jgdx> you've been a wonderful audience, good night!
<jgdx> but seriousely, it opens the mako slot as well
<ogra_> unbelivable !
<ogra_> so multifunction !!
<davmor2> jgdx: yes it's like magic, it'll probably open a laptop cdrom too
<jgdx> and my car
<davmor2> jgdx: might not be long enough for that
<brunch875> arrghh first time I take the phone outside
<brunch875> sometimes loses phone network
<brunch875> bad bug :(
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, ping
<brunch875> internet won't work grrr
<dadexix86> brunch875, I have no problems on that side, both on 3G and 2G and with both sims, are you sure it's not a net problem?
<brunch875> hmmm it COULD be
<brunch875> I recently contacted my provider to change line
<brunch875> but it seems... bizarre
<brunch875> now I get phone
<brunch875> but no 3g
 * brunch875 brbs
<jgdx> dadexix86, you are able to switch 3g from one sim to the other?
<dadexix86> jgdx, yes, it is enough to select the 3G on the second one and the first one goes automatically to 2G
<dadexix86> but I cannot try the net on the second one because it's a foreigner one
<jgdx> dadexix86, okay, thanks!
<brunch875> I just rebooted the phone, which solved the problem :/
<brunch875> might be a bug, might be on provider's fault
<ogra_> file it if you see it again
<brunch875> I know a friend in college which also got the same phone
<brunch875> I'll ask him if he uses the same operator
<brunch875> and whether he has the same problem or not
<brunch875> but as long as I suspect it might be the provider's fault, I'll avoid filing bugs
<ogra_> well, even if it is, there is perhaps a way on our side to compensate it, yu never know :)
<brunch875> internet gone again!
<brunch875> rebooting...
<brunch875> solved
<brunch875> weird!
<brunch875> oh, another thing
<brunch875> Tunneled TLS isn't implemented, is it?
<ogra_> nope
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I've been talking to some people using windows phones, and when someone spams them with text, the phone freezes and slows down and requires a reboot, does anyone know if Ubuntu he this problem?
<brunch875> define spam
<brunch875> like two per second?
 * ogra_ definitely had no probs on the weekend when getting like 300 telegram messages in one group 
<ChloeWolfieGirl> well a good few messages quickly,
<brunch875> I assume you mean via SMS
<ogra_> (rarely more than 20 in one chunk thouh)
<brunch875> telegram goes well
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yeah through SMS, I don't know if sending via SMS or telegram makes a difference but I'm glad telegram won't suffer from this
<brunch875> I'm not losing internet anymore
<brunch875> I think it was a punctual provider issue
<brunch875> I remember sometimes having this problem on android too
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ii don't tend to get a lot of texts in a row, but I know that sometimes I will get 5 or so texts in a roa , J
<ChloeWolfieGirl> and some of my friends are like 15 so I expect spam from them at somepoint, so I was just wondering if this is something I'd actually need to be worried by on Ubuntu
<Talustus> i guess they get removed if they start to spam and troll :)
<Talustus> not sure thought
<diwic> sounds a like testcase :-)
<diwic> measuring if performance goes down when many SMSes are received quickly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> via SMS so they won't be removed, I've just been worrying about if spam would be a major issue and slow down the os and make me turn my phone off and on like my friends windows phone xD. turn from a minor annoyance into a major one
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yeah when the OPO has Ubuntu with text, If any of my friends have unlimited text, I'd record a test of how well it works!
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: i've not had any issues with that so far i don't think, but it's just software and hardware. there's always a chance something could go arbitrarily wrong
<bjoern__> @ brunch857:   WhatsApp on UbuntuTouch --->  https://github.com/loqui/im/issues/660
<bjoern__> 875
<chloewolfiegirl> sorry had to refresh the page, it kept jumping to the top of the page ((hope it's fixed now))
<brunch875> bjoern_, you're the boss
<brunch875> I think the first app I'll develop will be an irc client
<brunch875> I have some code in C I can recycle
 * chloewolfiegirl is using web version of irc, a native app would be greatly appreciated xD
<dobey> brunch875: app lifecycle will make that a not particularly fun endeavor
<brunch875> but it's possible, right? I mean... telegram works.
<dobey> better would be a native client for something like irc cloud, if you really want irc on the phone. or perhaps a decent interface for IRC, and getting the IRC support for telepathy enabled by default on the phone images
<popey> telegram isnt realtime
<dobey> brunch875: possible yes, but it will lose connection every time the app goes to the background (or screen locks)
<dobey> and yeah, telegram is not always-connected, and they've implemented push notifications on the server
<brunch875> you mean the ubuntu server is connected and then sends the push notifications? I'm not really getting this quite right...
<dobey> no, telegram's server sends push notifications
<chloewolfiegirl> couldn't he use the same thing that keeps it so even if you're not on the music app still let's you play music?
<ahayzen> chloewolfiegirl, we have a lifecycle exception, no other 'normal' app can do that ;) ...and we'll hopefully be removing it soon in the music-app
<brunch875> ... is that really a good thing?
<popey> brunch875: yes :)
<brunch875> I'm sure it helps with performance and battery life. But I love listening to music whilst browsing the internet
<ahayzen> brunch875, you'll still be able to listen to music ;) just the platform itself will play the tracks for us...so then the app can be suspended :)
<brunch875> oooh...
<dobey> chloewolfiegirl: yes. work with the core devs to get the IRC back-end for telepathy installed and usable by default on the phone, and just provide a decent UI in an app to use it.
<brunch875> any alternatives to run on the background stuff?
<dobey> no
<ogra_> only system services are allowed to run in bg
<ogra_> works well if your apps makes use of them :) doesnt work so well for stuff we dont offer any bg services for
<ogra_> you can indeed at any time build your own stuff and install it in your $HOME ... but that will only work for hackers and not for store apps
<dobey> yeah, i wish we had a more complete solution for that in place
<ogra_> we should at least have some howtos how to install stuff in your home dir so people dont always make their phones writable
<jdstrand> mardy: re apparmor rule to read its own desktop file-- no. that said, it should be able to read the one in the install directory of the click already
<jdstrand> mardy: sorry, that probably needs more context. 'no, I'm not against the app reading its own desktop file'
<bjoern__> @ brunch875: Why we do not ask the LOQUI developers to add irc protocol ???
<brunch875> but their whatsapp is a web service, isn't it?
<brunch875> web app*
<charles> jfunk, ping
<brunch875> I've just shown the phone to my teacher
<popey> brunch875: not really - you have to have a phone on too, nearby, for it to work
<ogra_> popey, nearby ?
<ogra_> i thought you can just leave it on your desktop at home :)
<brunch875> he was outraged when I told him things packages won't be installed with apt-get
<ChloeWolfieGirl> brunch875 I don't understand whatsapp, if you go onto whatsapps web version, it uses your phone, so if your phone dies your connection onyour computer does to!...
<popey> ogra_: on the same network i thought
<ogra_> ah, i thought you just get a QR code and after signed in you are fine
<ogra_> not that i ever used whatsapp :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I used whatsapp reluctantly
<brunch875> which makes me wonder... will ubuntu ditch the apt-get packaging system? Ubuntu desktop is going to use click packages too?
<popey> i only used whatsapp to tell my wife i left a message for her on telegram :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey beautiful!
<ogra_> brunch875, the phones (and desktop) will likely switch to snappy at some point
<ogra_> which doesnt use/ship apt
<brunch875> snappy?
<brunch875> that ubuntu core stuff?
<ogra_> yeah
<mardy> jdstrand: thanks, that's a good answer anyways :-)
<brunch875> isn't that going to bring problems with debian packages?
<ogra_> what kind of problems ?
<ogra_> debian packages are simply only used to build stuff, they are not supported in snappy
<dobey> i think you mean "what debian packages?"
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I thought that we wherent giving up .deb's in the desktop?
<dobey> :)
<brunch875> I mean, even if ubuntu changes the way of installing things, new stuff coming to debian will still use /usr/share
<brunch875> yeah, the .debs; that's what I meant
<ogra_> not in snappy ...
<ogra_> like you dont use debs in the ubuntu phone
<ogra_> snappy (and snap packages)  is simply the next evolutionary step of the phone OS (and click packages)
<brunch875> what about the desktop, though?
<brunch875> I thought the aim was to converge everything to the same OS
<ChloeWolfieGirl> if Firefox, libreoffice, steam etc would work perfectly with snappy and .click then I can see giving up on .deb but if they don't work perfectly with .click then I don't think we can.
<ogra_> same thing ... there will be tools to enable you to include deb binary stuff inside your snap package
<ogra_> brunch875, richt, that is exactly the aim
<ogra_> *right even
<ChloeWolfieGirl> how would downloading games on steam work in a .click / .snappy desktop?
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: steam doesn't even really use .debs anyway
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: the same as it works now
<brunch875> steam initially installed in home if I remember correctly
<ogra_> yeah, snap package (like click packages) dont install in home
<dobey> steam still does
<brunch875> I saw click packages in /opt
<dobey> in ~/.local/share/Steam/
<brunch875> no more /usr/share /usr/local then? :p
<dobey> the steam .deb packages is just an installer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I can't wait to see things work in .click packages, if they do work seamlessly then its going to be amazing in my po, its just the worry if it doesn't
<ChloeWolfieGirl> *if they don't
<dobey> the main issue with most traditional apps, is they aren't designed for touch interfaces
<ChloeWolfieGirl> and who's saying that libre office, krita etc will package a .click package?
<ogra_> brunch875, wouldnt make any sense in the click/snap model ... since the package can not talk to the other packages anyway
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: it doesn't matter if they do or not, the same as they don't build the current packages that are in debian or ubuntu
<ogra_> you only have a few limited dirs the app can use
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey they don't?
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: someone else can build them
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: no. mozilla doesn't build the packages either. we do
<ChloeWolfieGirl> til
<ogra_> well, click and snap enables upstreams to provide packages more easily
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I knew that Mozilla made Firefox. I thought they made a .deb and then canonical takes the
<dobey> nope
<ogra_> if you as mozilla wnat to provide an official deb for ubuntu you need to be an ubuntu developer with upload rights to the archive
<ChloeWolfieGirl> .deb and then canonical did some unity integration with it, then pushed it out
<ogra_> with click packages you dont need to
<dobey> ogra_: right. the namespacing also means that multiple people might provide the same app in a package, and they won't conflict
<ogra_> right
<brunch875> namespacing is a great thing
<ogra_> i can provide my own hacked up firefox with $cool_feature enabled
<ogra_> for the desktop you can be sure that the most important bits will indeed be availble as snap packages once the snappy switch happens
<dobey> ogra_: well, aside from the trademark issue it will present if you do, sure :)
<ogra_> i would just call it icewombat :P
<dobey> spacegoat
<ChloeWolfieGirl> windbuiscuit
<ogra_> i think ice* is mandatory :P
<studio_> hi
<brunch875> hello
<dobey> i think whoever came up with ice* didn't understand the true opposite of fire :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> waterfox, vaporeon xD
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> just how to be cheeky
<brunch875> firefox, flareon xD
<ogra_> dobey, or was simply a GOT fan
<ChloeWolfieGirl> brunch875 xD
<dobey> winter already came and gone
<brunch875> can't click packages interact with each other?
<dobey> brunch875: no
<ogra_> nope
<brunch875> that's some heavy isolation
<dobey> well, not exactly
<brunch875> I'm thinking of stuff like postrgres or apache
<dobey> one can use files from another via content-hub for example
<ogra_> yeah, not exactly :)
<studio_> what about bluetooth and ubuntu touch?, i was able to send files to the phone (/tmp) but i was not able to sync contacts, share files from the phone or stream music.
<ogra_> you can talk to each other through system services
<ChloeWolfieGirl> addons and extentions
<brunch875> is there a name for that architecture so I can study it?
<ogra_> studio_, playing music via BT to a speaker definitely works here
<studio_> aha
<dobey> studio_: available BT profiles support is very limited right now
<ogra_> right, completely focused on audio playback, headsets etc
<ogra_> i think in vivid some input methods should work too (kbd mouse)
<studio_> i tried the sync-tool on my ubuntu desktop to sync contacts, but it was not working. ist it working for you?
<dobey> contacts sync is not supported yet no
<studio_> ok
<dobey> not over usb nor bluetooth
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'd love to not depend on Google for contact syncing
<studio_> dobey, why /tmp is the default folder for sending files to the phone?
<dobey> 10:32 < dobey> studio_: available BT profiles support is very limited right now
<dobey> ie, OBEX is not supported yet afaik
<studio_> i understood, but can i change the folder?
<dobey> sure. fix obex support to expose things in the same way that mtp does
<studio_> hmmm ... :(
<brunch875> is there anywhere I can read more about the transition to click-packages and how services will work?
<ogra_> i think rsalveti recently added some obex bits in vivid ... but not sure they fully work yet
<ogra_> might just have been the packages without any config
<studio_> btw. this is i think outdated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425315/ubuntu-touch-how-do-i-import-vcf-contacts it was not working, but "syncevolution --import /path/to/file/allcontacts.vcf backend=evolution-contacts database=system-address-book" was working :)
<ogra_> studio_, adda comment then :)
<ogra_> so other people know about that
<studio_> my english is not so good :(
<ogra_> it was good enough for the sentence above :)
<studio_> :)
<ogra_> and you dont really need more than this sentence ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> oh get a room you two ;P xD
<ogra_> lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> has anyone properly looked at user customisation? I know that its heavily customisable for people with technique skills, but does anyone know what kind of customisable things we'd see in store and how…
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> … much the user could change the GUI?
<rsalveti> ogra_: for the contact sync with your carkit it uses obex
<rsalveti> we just don't yet support transferring files via obex, but because we don't have an interface for it
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: pong
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, thats what i thought
 * genii adds "Sync contacts to Ubuntu One to his wishlist"
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> genii: +1
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, How audio chip in Bq Aquaris 4.5 knows which modem is active? It's dual-sim phone, right?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: yup, it knows internally, all you need to do from the audio hal perspective is enable the audio mode modem
<ogra_> genii, send patches too !!!
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, My phone is also a dual-sim too. From how rild calls AudioFlinger, I guess it's how to tell which modem is calling.
<peat-psuwit> It calls "setParameter" with keys "vsid" and "call_state".
<peat-psuwit> And from my research, "visd" seems to be different when I use 2nd slot.
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl2: i expect there won't be too much in the way of general customization like themes or such. apps will be designed by the authors, and will specify their own colors or such if need to. likewise, scopes can spefiy the header color and a custom logo iamge to use.
<genii> ogra_ , ChloeWolfieGirl2 Bah, doesn't look like Ubuntu One would be an option. http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<brunch875> that's just the 'dropbox' thingie
<brunch875> Ubuntu One is still running
<genii> Hm
<ogra_> genii, only the file service .. you can stil (and will always be able to)  use the DB backend
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> dobey I imagine not a lot to begin with, but I think there needs to be some customisability/themeing for people, even if its just font, indecator icons, or how the indecator menus looks when pulled do…
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> …wn, etc
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> genii Ubuntu one is how Ubuntu tells what apps are bought from the software center so I imagine that contacts will be synced via Ubuntu one at somepoint
<dobey> eh, i wish we could move away from the whole concept of "sync"
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey why?
<dobey> because sync is never what i want. i don't want all my contacts everywhere (which is what sync is). what i want, is to access all the services where i have different contacts, in the same consistent UI/manner, but keep them as separate services.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey so you want them not to be locally, but you want them to act like they're local?
<dobey> no
<dobey> a local cache is fine
<ogra_> so you *are* syncing again :)
<dobey> what i want is that if i add a contact on my phone, i don't want it to magically appear in google, or linkedin, facebook, etc…
<dobey> no
<dobey> a cache is not a sync
<ogra_> just less persistent
<brunch875> I like sync. I loved how I could import my google contacts in utouch
<dobey> what i want is the contacts system on webos :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Magically appear in google, linkedin or facebook?
<studio_> dobey, +1 :)
<dobey> anyway i really need to go get lunch
<brunch875> late!
<melvster> does chrome / chromium work with ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> well, the browser uses the same engine
<mcphail> I'd like a "yellow pages" automatically sync'ed to my phone. Ideal for finding a late night taxi/kebab shop without having to have internet access. I'm sure there's a business opportunity there
<melvster> oh good
<ogra_> but no, chrome/chrmium are Xorg apps
<ogra_> so you cant just use them directly
<ogra_> (like you cant use firefox)
<melvster> ogra_: thanks, maybe some time in the future, tho ... having issues getting client side certs to work in the stock browser
<ogra_> melvster, oh, let dbarth_ and oSoMoN know
<ogra_> (by filing a bug perhaps)
<melvster> oh thanks ... will do!
<oSoMoN> melvster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+filebug
<melvster> oSoMoN: thank you!
<brunch875> www.xkcd.com doesn't load too well on the web browser
<mcphail> brunch875: what about the mobile version?
<brunch875> I've noticed some webs getting cropped
<brunch875> the mobile version works well
<brunch875> but some desktop web pages get cropped and that's not good
<AskUbuntu> BQ Ubuntu Phone - How do I set media to save on a Micro SD storage card? | http://askubuntu.com/q/600260
<studio_> hmm, i think there is a big bug in the video player
<ogra_> depends on your definition of "big" :)
<studio_> the video play only can handle videos via event, and it makes temp files, but it kan't play direct from for exp. usb-stick
<ogra_> as long as it is in the Videos dir on the USB stick this should work
<studio_> no
<ogra_> how do you start the playback ?
<ogra_> from filemanager, scope ... different app ?
<studio_> fileexplorer, usb-stick, video. direct video-player is not possible
<ogra_> and the usb stick was formatted using the app on the phone ?
<studio_> no, ist is just fat32
<ogra_> studio_, works fine here ... if i record a video with the camera set to sd it shows up under the right dir in Videos on the SD ... going there with the file manager offers me to open gallery, if i tap on the video there it plays it in mediaplayer
<ogra_> does the same video work for you from the internal Video dir (if you copy it using MTP)
<studio_> wait, will try ...
<ogra_> perhaps your video uses a codec the phone cant handle
<studio_> error unmount device is busy ...
<studio_> :(
<studio_> it "seems", that the video only can be played via galerie and not direct via video-player. also playing the video via galerie means it will be stored/"copied" to "local" on /Videos, that makes no sense!!!
<ogra_> no, it shouldnt be copied anywhere ... gallery is well able to play from the SD
<ogra_> jhodapp, are we missing a content-hub hook for the media player ^^^
<studio_> after unmounting my usb-stick i have these videos on my device in /Videos!
<jhodapp> ogra_, no idea, ask bfiller's team
<ogra_> so you dont need to take the detour via gallery
<ogra_> that seems like an extra step we could avoid
<jhodapp> ogra_, should be there, I just don't know the specifics myself
<ogra_> studio_, yeah, i see the same, please file a bug against gallery app, it definitely copies the videos around
<studio_> ogra_, i didn't tried SD-Card, i used an USB-Stick
<ogra_> well, even thouh we dont support it, gallery shouldnt copy the external videos to the internal videos folder
<ogra_> no matter if you use a usb stick or Sd
<mcphail> noobUser: /me 's wife has phoned to say there has been a UPS parcel delivery...
<studio_> ogra_, beleve me, i tried 3 times, and you are wrong!
<studio_> do you need screenshots?
<studio_> movies are allways copied from the usb-stick to the phone into /Videos
<ogra_> studio_, thats what i just said
<ogra_> <ogra_> studio_, yeah, i see the same, please file a bug against gallery app, it definitely copies the videos around
<studio_> but why "gallery app" isn't it a problem from the video-player?
<ogra_> no
<studio_> ?
<ogra_> the player is dumb
<ogra_> it cant copy anything
<ogra_> gallery is the evil bit here
<studio_> so the video-player isn't working "direct"
<ogra_> it is
<studio_> no, it needs a buffer
<ogra_> you can run it from commandline if you dont belive me :)
<ogra_> mediaplayer-app ~/Videos/my_video.mp4 --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop
<ogra_> that will just play the video
<studio_> ok, need to enable ssh again to try that ... :)
<ogra_> or use adb :)
<Isotop7> Hello! Im trying to port ubuntu touch for my galaxy s4 jfltexx. When i run make it fails with an error saying that the file esd.h is not found. How can i fix this? esd.h seems to be accessible in the prebuilts path...
<Isotop7> the error is located in external/qemu/audio/esdaudio.c
<ogra_> sound like stuff you can just disable
<studio_> ogra_, adb with otg?
<ogra_> otg ?
<Isotop7> okay...but where can i do this? it isnt defined in the main makefiles...
<studio_> ogra_, how do u use an usb-stick without otg?
<ogra_> studio_, so you hacked your kernel ?
<studio_> no
<studio_> ogra_, how to us otg and adb in the same way?
<ogra_> well, you cant, physically indeed
<studio_> :)
<studio_> therefore i need ssh
<Isotop7> nevermind....found it, hopefully :D
<Isotop7> is there any limitation in devices which rootstock-ng supports?
<Isotop7> it needs fastboot, am i right?
<ogra_> it needs fastboot and a working recovery with adb
<Isotop7> oh...thats a showstopper :D
<Isotop7> and how do get an image to the device without fastboot?
<ogra_> doesnt samsung have another tool ... haskell or so ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> some nordic name ...
<ogra_> with h
<brunch875> husky!
<brunch875> huskies come from the north, don't they?
<Isotop7> heimdall?
<ogra_> yeah
<Isotop7> oh okay...then im able to flash the system.img?
<ogra_> you would use that to flash boot.img and recovery.img
<Isotop7> oh okay...thanks :)
<ogra_> then boot into recovery and use rootstock for the rest
<Isotop7> is the recovery also built when im using the porting guide?
<ogra_> it should, yeah
<ogra_> you should get an recovery.img file
<Isotop7> okay...
<dobey> i thought heimdall was a kerberos implementation
<ogra_> that too
<Isotop7> i have a message saying 'no private recovery resources'...should i be worried? :D
<studio_> ogra_, how groovy, video format not supported, but still playing with mpga-audio: mediaplayer-app /media/phablet/DFB6-AFF9/Videos/bbb_sunflower_1080p_30fps_normal.mp4 --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop
<studio_> thumps up :)
<ogra_> flowers go to jhodapp :)
<jhodapp> studio_, that's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1417950
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1417950 in mediaplayer-app "Wrongly reported "video not supported"" [Undecided,Triaged]
<studio_> jhodapp, but i still can't change to ac3 ;)
<jhodapp> studio_, yep :)
<studio_> so the "gallery app" is the problem ...
<ogra_> as i said :)
<studio_> yupp, thanks :)
<Isotop7> what do i ned in order to run 'make otapackage'? is there any documentation?
<studio_> ogra_, but why the video-player app "needs" the "gallery app"?
<ogra_> studio_, that is what i was asking before ... ask bfiller :)
<ogra_> i personally think there should eb a mediaplayer-app entry in the content-hub (the place you select which app to use with a file)
<studio_> +1
<xhoch3> hey, anyone here who managed to write Ubuntu apps with qmake?
<xhoch3> Ubuntu Touch I mean
<bfiller> ogra_, studio_ : sorry reading scrollback, what is the question exactly?
<ogra_> bfiller, two things ...
<ogra_> bfiller, 1) why does mediaplayer-app not have a content-hub hook (you need to open a video in the gallery first all the time)
<dobey> xhoch3: #ubuntu-app-devel but just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<ogra_> bfiller, 2) gagllery-app forcefully copies videos i open from the SD card Videos folder into the internal ~/Videos folder before playing them
<ogra_> 2) kind of defeats the purpose of using an SD at all :)
<bfiller> ogra_: 1) that was a design decision as media player is not a "library". if we allowed that you'd have no way of finding the video once you closed it so the logic was show it in gallery as that is a library that allows you view videos
<bfiller> ogra_: 2) forcefully copies in what use case?
<bfiller> ogra_: if it's doing that it's surely a bug, wasn't the intent
<ogra_> bfiller, i use the camera and set it to "store on SD" ... take a video and see it appear in the subfolder on the SD card
<ogra_> then i open the file manager, navigate to the video on the SD and tap it
<ogra_> content hub offers me gallery ...
<bfiller> ogra_: right
<ogra_> i open it and see the video appear in gallery ... at the same time i see the video also appear in ~/Videos
<bfiller> ogra_: so that is a bug with file manager actually
<bfiller> ogra_: it shouldnt' be requesting content-hub to transfer that file
<ogra_> but file manager was used before gallery
<bfiller> ogra_: it should simply be issuing a url-dispatcher result
<bfiller> ogra_: to open it, as it lives in a knows location on the system
<ogra_> i only see it copy the file when i play
<studio_> why filemanager? shoult i try bq image without filemanager? i think it will be the same problem ...
<bfiller> ogra_: by definition content-hub will copy it into the destination directory on transfer (~/Videos)
<ogra_> well, with that theorey it shouldnt copy when you open it from the videop scope
<bfiller> as that what is being requested
<ogra_> thats quite gross
<bfiller> ogra_: file manager should simply be doing media://<path> request to url-dispatcher
<ogra_> i assume people will actually put the big movies onto the SD :)
<bfiller> then no copying would take place
<bfiller> if you ask content-hub to tranfer it that is an import operation
<ogra_> i wouldnt want a 4GB blockbuster being copied to my home just to watch it :)
<bfiller> and a copy does take place
<bfiller> ogra_: it shouldn't be
<ogra_> right, ok
<bfiller> ogra_: don't use file manager and it won't
<ogra_> filemanager bug then
<bfiller> ogra_: play it back from within camera
<ogra_> well, that wont involve any external app :)
<ogra_> but i see what you mean
<bfiller> ogra_: yeah, so I think for filemanager if the file is of a know content type and in a system accessible directory then it just needs to use url-dispatcher rather than content-hub
<ogra_> yeah
<studio_> hmm, this is not funny, with ubuntu-touch, without additional apps, i got only 4.5 gb free disk space
<ogra_> confirmed, works fine from the video scope
<bfiller> ogra_: and gallery will traverse your sd card for videos and pictures and display them, and will play them back without copying them
<ogra_> right
<bfiller> I believe the video scope will as well, but not sure
<ogra_> well, video scope definitely works fine here
<ogra_> (and i never use gallery, i totally prefer the camera roll ... so much more beautiful)
<ogra_> (and a lot faster too)
<dobey> studio_: sounds like your phone is using the old partitioning scheme. that's not an issue with ubuntu, but with the way the android version of the phone is partitioned from the factory
<ogra_> yeah, i thinnk the official phones actually have a 5:3 GB split
<ogra_> while the android ones leave a lot less space in the writable area
<ogra_> closer to 4:4 GB
<studio_> dobey, last file i flashed was "KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2019_150219.zip" and is newer than the bq "default" phone-file
<dobey> studio_: well, ask bq then. not really something we have anything to do with, in here
<ogra_> i'm not sure these zip files set up the partitioning
<ogra_> that is usually something happening at factory level
<studio_> ogra_, for sure
<ogra_> with some special non-free tool
<ogra_> i know for the ubuntu partitioning we have top send them a sheet with sizes and all
<ogra_> so nothing you can change at home easily
<studio_> ubuntu-touch is not easy ;)
<dobey> let's go shopping
<studio_> *lol*
<studio_> :)
<Anon239574> How well does Ubuntu Touch work (on Nexus 7) with a bluetooth keyboard? I've just ordered one but it's just dawned on me I'm not sure how useful it will be given UT is based around touch gestures.
<Anon239574> I can imagine it'd be okay for typing but... Moving between apps/scopes/etc?
<studio_> dobey, beleve me bq know nothing, they are depending from canonical!
<dobey> studio_: canonical doesn't make phones or make any decisions on what the android version of the phone is like
<studio_> and if they know, they say ask at Canonical
<dobey> bq is whom decides what the sizes of the partitions on the phone are
<studio_> sorry, but i get no support from bq! they told me in the beginning it is a dev-version and we do not support that, now it is "still" a dev-version and i get no support ...
<studio_> here in the chat i get support! and that is fine!
<dobey> studio_: then buy the real ubuntu version of the phone, if you want a supported phone running ubuntu
<dobey> otherwise this specific partitioning issue is specific to the android version of the phone, and if bq can't/won't help you change the partitioning, then that's something you will have to deal with outside of this channel. we cannot change the partitioning on your phone either
<studio_> dobey, i tried to buy a "real" ubuntu-phone, but it is still not on the market ....
<dobey> plenty of others have purchased them. you'll have to watch for a flash sale if you want to buy one
<dadexix86> studio_, I have it in my hands now and assure you, I bought it ;)
<studio_> dadexix86, what phone and what ubuntu-version?
<dobey> the aquaris e4.5 ubuntu edition
<studio_> version?
<dadexix86> there's only one version of that device
<studio_> no!
<ogra_> sure
<studio_> what number?
<dadexix86> do you want the serial number or what?
<studio_> version number ubuntu build
<focus4> got me first bq Ubuntu phone ;)
<dadexix86> the one that come with the official updates of the phone, aka Ubuntu 14.10 (r20)
<ogra_> yeah, 20 is the latest
<dadexix86> welcome in the club, focus4! :D
<focus4> yeah!!!
<focus4> I love it so much already!!! :)
<ogra_> awesome !
<popey> focus4: yay
<studio_> dadexix86, i am using 15.04 r156
<focus4> I I installed terminal and ssh into all servers in seconds :)
<focus4> thats what phones were meant to do from day 1
<ogra_> and if you want to, you can do it the other way around too ;)
<focus4> ogre - wow!!!
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/ubuntu-touch-apt-get-install-openssh-server-error/599041#599041
<Anon239574> Anybody used a bluetooth keyboard with Ubuntu Touch?
<adrian47> Anon239574, i heard that someone has problems, when/if I fix bt, I will try :)
<Anon239574> adrian47: Thanks :) Really hope it works... My bq arrived today and I'm convinced, so I ordered a Nexus 7 for tablet use... Followed by (in a bit of an accessory haul) a bluetooth keyboard case... Then it dawned on me maybe it's not going to work - Doh!
<focus4> 'crashed terminal - how to close the app?
<ogra_> focus4, swipe from the right so you see all open apps
<ogra_> then swipe the one you want to close up or down
<focus4> Than you ogre!!!! :)
<focus4> works like a charm
<studio_> dobey, so what is a real Ubuntu-Phone?
<dobey> studio_: bq.com/ubuntu
<adrian47> Anon239574, it shouldn't be hard to fix that I think, so ubuntu developers will fix that when they will have some time for it :)
<studio_> dobey, where is the different tu my phone? 15.04 r156?
<daniel_> hey folks
<Anon239574> adrian47: Fingers crossed :)
<brunch875> heyho
<daniel_> you probably been asked this lots recently
<dobey> studio_: as i already said, the partitioning is different and it is the supported version of the phone. if bq doens't want to provide support for installing ubuntu on the android version of the phone, and to allow you to repartition it the same as the ubuntu phone, there is nothing we can do about that in here
<daniel_> is it possible to sync sim contacts to the new ubuntu bq phone?
<brunch875> yes!
<brunch875> I got my bq and after logging the google account, all contacts magically appeared there
<daniel_> i can sync gmail contacts but cant seem to sync contacts from sim
<ogra_> i think that isnt in the official image yet
<dobey> daniel_: not in the image version that comes on the phone; the in-development version of ubuntu will have support, so when that update comes it will be possible
<dobey> or if you switch to the develpment version channel, it will be possible
<daniel_> mmm how the hell do i phone me mom and tell her the cats on fire?
<studio_> dobey, as i know from users who get their first bq e4.5 ubuntu-edtion, thay wrote from version 16, 16 is a dev-version. same as "KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_16_150129.zip"
<dobey> studio_: enough.
<studio_> ok :(
<adrian47> ogra_, popey, I need small idea :) Because of my system freezing problems, I did small (1 line :) ) sh script in rc0.d folder to save android logcat on system partition at shutdown. It is so short and doesn't have to many logs
<daniel_> anyone know how long the wait will be?
<dobey> this has been explained to you already. if you can't understand that, then re-read the backlog until you do.
<daniel_> for the sim update?
<daniel_> sim sync i mean!! i guess i'll have to be patient!
<dobey> daniel_: i don't know, no. hopefully soon.
<ogra_> adrian47, /proc/last_kmsg always has the logs of the last boot
<ogra_> the kernel stores it there on shutdown
<adrian47> is there a way to save logs during system work? (I don't know how to say it)
<daniel_> i dont really want to add the development image! as just got the phone and dont want to brick it
<daniel_> guess i'll pm a few friends on facebook and add manually
<adrian47> ogra_, i don't have it, after shutdown, but i can try to copy it at shutdown thanks
<ogra_> adrian47, i guess you dont have that enabled in kerne then ...
<ogra_> iirc it was called something like "ramconsole" or some such
<brunch875> just how hard can we brick the phone if we fiddle with it? Can we break fastboot?
<brunch875> I never managed to absolutely destroy my computers like that
<brunch875> (software-wise)
<adrian47> ogra_, before my system booted completely (bootloop etc.), i had it. But now it doesn't exist?
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> it is job of the kernel though
<ChloeWolfieGirl> a lot of people seem to be like "don't mess with your phone, you might brick it" but no matter how many times I've derped up installing ROMs, I've never bricked one
<adrian47> I think that 'reboot to recovery' option should be added (for porting especially) to the power menu
<ChloeWolfieGirl> adrian47 but only after activating developer mode
<adrian47> ChloeWolfieGirl, or in other way like it is with writable image (file), in my case activating developer mode hangs whole system... :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> adrian47: damn...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> has anyone got any update about when anyone will beable to grab the scopes that are currently only on the bq Ubuntu phone?
<popey> cwayne: ^
<cwayne> actively being worked on :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :D
<Isotop7> when running make it gives me 'error, forbidden warning: xt_connbytes.c:43' in phablet/kernel/samsung/jf/net/netfilter/xt_connbytes.c....any ideas?
<Isotop7> nevermind...found a fix
<herrP> Anyone ever booted up Ubuntu Touch on a Samsing SM-P905?
<dobey> !devices | herrP
<ubot5> herrP: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<herrP> !devices
<herrP> Oh, ah, yes. Thank you. :)
<brunch875> oooo ubot is such a rebel
<muka> i'm on ubuntu-touch-devel channel. looks like network mngr is not updating. I have to turn wifi off and on to update networks. also cellular data is not updating. I have to turn into plain mode than turn it back on and after 3-5 min. cellular data works again.
<muka> my phone is nexus 4
<Isotop7> does it work on another channel? maybe flash another baseband!
<Isotop7> muka: also tried reflashing?
<muka> Isotop7, twice. first I was on devel-proposed same issues so I changed to devel, twice.
<ogra_> muka, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/ ... see at the bottom
<ogra_> i think switching networks is also having issues that are not on that list atm but known
<muka> yes that looks like same issues
<muka> it worked fine when phone was on stable channel
<Isotop7> muka: maybe flash another baseband?
<muka> if i have time tonight
<muka> it's not a problem i know im using devel channel so it is expected. I just hope that my reporting will help a little to build better system.
<Isotop7> make fails with an error in GalaxyS3Settings APK
<Isotop7> i know i can disable it, but where?
<adrian47> Isotop7, you should grep your source
<adrian47> Isotop7, in device.mk probably
<Isotop7> thanks :) i should think before i ask more often :D
<attente_> Elleo: hi, is https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit/1245925/+merge/250311 ok to you?
<adrian47> Isotop7, Asking is ok, it's good way to learn something :)
<jgdx> us on holidays or what?
<jgdx> s/us/US
<jgdx> … or is my gmail stuck or something. Hm.
<Isotop7> now im stuck with hardware/qcom/display/msm8960/libqdutils/mdp_version.cpp....it says linux/msm_mdp.h is not found but its present under various paths...
<Dan_9383> Hello! Has anybody with a newly arrived BQ E4.5 that when connected to the charger there is a very faint red LED on the top left of the phone. Not anywhere near as bright as the green LED in the centre but there's definitely a lightly lit small red LED too...
<popey> Dan_9383: not seen that
<Dan_9383> Hmm... It's to the left of the green LED. I only noticed it when in a pitch black room...
<popey> you sure you're not just seeing the light sensor or front facing camera?
<Dan_9383> Hope there's nothing wrong :( Not even turned the device on yet!
<Dan_9383> Hmm, I'd need to double check (will do later, girlfriend is asleep in that room now), but not sure how I'd have seen it given there was no other light in the room..
<Dan_9383> Does the light sensor and/or front facing camera look red when very  close up?
<popey> yes, vaguely
<Dan_9383> Hmm, I'll have to double check then. Maybe I'm getting worried about nothing :| (Too excited, I think!)
<adrian47> Dan_9383, it can be infrared sensor, it disable screen when you are talking.
<muka> I clean cache by ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache touch but still I het free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<Dan_9383> Oh, okay... And again it would look red when not powered up? (Unless of course it is receiving some power even when the device is not on but is connected to charger).
<adrian47> Dan_9383, It has infrared LED diode, theoretically invisible for human light but sometimes you can see dark glow (good word?)
<adrian47> It should (probably) light up only when you are talking by phone
<Dan_9383> adrian47: When powered only or just generally you can see it?
<Dan_9383> It looks to be in the correct location for this looking at the user guide.
<adrian47> Dan_9383, it can be bug maybe, but it will not make anything bad :)
<adrian47> You can try take photo with other camera (phone) in the normal light, if you will see it = it is ir sensor :)
<Dan_9383> Possibly if it device was booted but unlikely given the device has power (charger connected) but not turned on. I will have to look further (better to get this sorted ASAP if it's bad hardware). Hopefully nothing though. At least now I know what it *might* be I can look for that :)
<adrian47> If screen goes black when you are talking, all is probably ok, it can be normal.
<Dan_9383> I have taken a photo, uploading now...
<Dan_9383> adrian47: Interesting it shows up VERY easy on the photo... Worse than by eye!
<Dan_9383> By eye you have to look close and it's still not bright.
<popey> lets see it! :)
<adrian47> Dan_9383, Yes, it's infrared :) Camera see it, you can try it with your TV remote control it has IR led too but usually much stronger
<Dan_9383> Light in pitch black room: http://i.imgur.com/Pk9XuJm.jpg
<Dan_9383> And with a light quickly turned on so you can see where it is relative to the phone http://i.imgur.com/3nuAnOT.jpg
<Dan_9383> Sorry for awful images (partner was sleeping and did not want to disturb)
<Dan_9383> Does anybody else see this??
<Dan_9383> Or is this a bad unit?
<adrian47> Some of galaxy's phones has this LED turned on permamently, so it isn't anything bad :)
<popey> its the ambient light sensor isn't it?
<Dan_9383> I don't know
<Dan_9383> Does your phone show this?
<adrian47> light sensor? no :)
<popey> well, your camer is making it look worse than it is, surely?
<Dan_9383> Indeed, it looks much worse on the camera.
<popey> thats expected
<popey> cameras show up ir
<popey> like a tv remote
<Dan_9383> But in a dark room you can still it by the naked eye
<Dan_9383> (I've never noticed the IR on tv remote visible to the naked eye)
<popey> I haven't seen this on mine
<Dan_9383> Can you try connecting it to the charger and looking at through a camera? Need to know if it's necessary to contact bq or not :(
<adrian47> The light from this IR led reflects from your head/ear, and reaches to ir sensor, it's all what it do :)
<adrian47> It works for few cm
<Dan_9383> Sure but I've had other phones with that sensor and never noticed visible light from it :S
<popey> i dont see it, no
<Dan_9383> Hmm :(
<adrian47> And you can see it because LED is smaller than remote one, and sometimes you can see it (more light in smaller place)
<adrian47> popey turn on phone app (call best) and try again :)
<Dan_9383> adrian47: Seems as though it's an issue with this handset rather than the design in general
<adrian47> Dan_9383, you are usign factory charger?
<adrian47> original*
<Dan_9383> No because it's EU charger, I'm using a PortaPow (good quality) micro usb charger instead.
<Dan_9383> (I'm in the UK)
<adrian47> UK, has 50Hz too?
<popey> yeah, i see it when in phone app in camera
<popey> but not visible without camera
<Dan_9383> popey: When in the photo app can you see it with the naked eye (very close in in a dark room)?
<popey> no
<adrian47> popey, only a few people can see it :D
<Dan_9383> adrian47: Yes 50 Hz so I'd need to find a converter
<Dan_9383> adrian47: Which I don't have
<Dan_9383> Could it be the charger, you think? I can try a different uUSB tomorrow...
<adrian47> 50Hz should be ok, but it can be caused with charger
<adrian47> Dan_9383, try with usb connected to PC
<popey> mine isn't charged, so I dont have the green light
<Dan_9383> popey: You think it could be related to the green LED?
<adrian47> PC has good stabilization
<popey> no, just saying mine isnt the same state
<popey> also note my phone was made a year before yours
<popey> so different batch
<Dan_9383> adrian47: Will try this tomorrow (I dont want to disconnect it just yet as the instructions say to charge for 4 hours and it's only been on charge for 2 hrs)
<popey> different front glass too
<adrian47> battery level can change anything :)
<Dan_9383> adrian47: Can or can't? :S
<Dan_9383> popey: Is yours one of the original E4.5s then? (Not Ubuntu Edition?)
<popey> yes
<popey> well, i have both
<popey> but not taken my ubuntu edition one out of the box yet
<Dan_9383> adrian47: I just tried the TV remote trick and the colour (on my camera display) is identical so I think you've definitely got it... Just a question of whether this is okay or not. I know it's only minor but it it's a fault I'd rather return for a faultless unit
<Dan_9383> popey: Why not taken the Ubuntu Edition out of the box? :)
<popey> not had much time today, been busy
<popey> ok, now i have
<Dan_9383> Hmm, when you try it can you let me know? I don't have myself logged into IRC but I can PM you tomorrow
<popey> put it on charge, and i have green light, and see no light in ambient light sensor
<popey> but the phone is off
<Dan_9383> My phone is also off
<popey> ok
<popey> no idea then
<adrian47> charger i think :)
<Dan_9383> When connected it immediately showed the bq logo on the white display, then a battery icon with a charge percentage and then it all went blank again
<Dan_9383> At that time I did not have a close look (so did not notice the red IR) but checked it ~2 hr later and that's when I noticed
<popey> yes, same here
<adrian47> It can be caused by voltage stabilization, some chargers can even 'touch' your screen when they have bad stabilization.
<popey> i like the animated batter charge thing
<Dan_9383> adrian47: This is good quality charger... Though it is highly rated (up to 4.2A) but I don't know what the bq will draw
<adrian47> you shouldn't have to worry, it isn't anything bad if only works :)
<Dan_9383> But I guess it's possible it's a consequence of the charger difference :S
<Dan_9383> Yeah but if it's on all the time when it shouldn't be that cannot be a good thing. Harmless as it may be.
<adrian47> I think 0.7A is usually max, so it's ok,
<adrian47> This can can ligh for about 100000 hours, and it takes really small power, maybe one minute of your use time when fully charged :)
<Dan_9383> Well I'll investigate it tomorrow... See if it happens off charge, with the device on, etc, etc. If I'm still not sure I'll ask bq but I can guess they'll be unable to explain it (and probably say it's how it is meant to be despite the fact on our small sample size of 2 units it would appear not).
<adrian47> Dan_9383, when you will try with USB connected to PC you will now anything :)
<adrian47> know*
<Dan_9383> Yeah, if it turns out it's just related to the charger that's fair enough I guess.
<Dan_9383> Was going to get my screen protector installed tomorrow (because I am rubbish at applying them!) but a bit hesitant to incase I have to return the device :P Third world problems, eh? :)
<Dan_9383> First* ;)
<adrian47> Phone charges are usually (always almost) are inverter, they are generating high frequences, it can be good but generate other frequence as original one
<adrian47> When the frequence will match to something, then can happen strange things :)
<Dan_9383> Similar questions about GS5 http://forums.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s5/383398-anyone-else-notice-red-light-sensor-s5.html
<martian-a> Hi. Does anyone here know if it's possible to use an e4.5 as a wifi hotspot?
<adrian47> Yes S5 has acticvated IR permamently as i know
<Dan_9383> So I guess it's just a phenomenon with phones? Perhaps only certain people can see it? I don't know :S
<adrian47> You need to have wide spectrum of view, but on camera it should be visible
<Dan_9383> Yes, very visible on camera :)
<Dan_9383> I don't think you'd notice it by eye unless looking at the phone close up which you'd be unlikely to do in normal use.
<Dan_9383> Odd that it is on when the phone is off, though!
<Dan_9383> I see no reason for that to be the case...
<adrian47> When you turn S5 off, ir is dabled.
<Dan_9383> I'm talking about the bq :)
<Dan_9383> (I don't own an S5, just did a search to see if others have noticed it)
<adrian47> Yes i know, only saying that in S5 it is disabled :) But S5 uses probably it to sens your hand moving over it (gallery etc.) so it needs to be activated permamently
<Dan_9383> Oh okay, makes sense
<Dan_9383> I'll try and call bq tomorrow I guess, see if it's a potential issue or not. No harm checking :) I guess at least they'll have other handsets to hand to see if others (how many?) do it or not.
<adrian47> My english isn't best so sometimes it's hard to understand what I mean :)
<Dan_9383> Not at all, I understand
<Dan_9383> Thanks very much for your help diagnosing it, I'll find it much easier to describe to bq now :)
<adrian47> No problem, when you will have other questions I'm at your service :)
<adrian47> With hardware best :)
<Dan_9383> I'll let you know what they say :)
<adrian47> Thanks, i am curious about that :)
<lotuspsychje> anyone using telegram on nexus7?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> lotuspsychje, I am
<lotuspsychje> ChloeWolfieGirl: does that work good on n7?
<lotuspsychje> i tought telegram was only for phone, as it asks for a cellphone nr?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> It works well, but yeah you need a cellphone
<lotuspsychje> i have a cellphone, but how does it work on the n7 then? can you explain?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> lotuspsychje, you put your number in, then you get a text with a pin and type that in on the nexus 7 then you dont need the phone again unless you need to log-in again
<lotuspsychje> so you can chat free over wifi with contacts on the n7?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yeah
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx for info ChloeWolfieGirl
<ChloeWolfieGirl> You're welcome
<lotuspsychje> : )
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-24
<g105b_> Help, my phone is stuck in a rebooting loop after I turned it off for the first time.
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: wich image are you on mate?
<lotuspsychje> and wich device?
<g105b_> It shows the black bq logo on white background, waits 8 seconds, then goes to black screen, then starts again forever
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: its the E45 aquaris
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: I have only used it for 10 minutes, I would not know about images
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: is it the ubuntu phone version you bought?
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: try the recoverymode maybe?
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: not sure how on Bq, but you can try power + volume down hold
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: I tried it with volume-up + power, it shows an ubuntu symbol for about 5 minutes, then continues the loop
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: it should show something like a recoverymode list
<lotuspsychje> try power + vol down
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: yeah it shows three options, fast boot (which just says "fast boot" when selected, with no response to any keys), recorvery mode (which does the ubuntu logo thing), or "normal", which gets stuck in the loop also
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt sound good indeed, was that after an update?
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: I let it update, rebooted fine. Then I turned the phone off, but forgot to remove my alarm for the morning (don't know if it would start the phone up?) so tried to turn it on again.... then it got stuck
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: sounds like you might wanna reinstall the image manually
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: you got a pc with ubuntu?
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: yep, my primary OS
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: see the wiki to install, in the chats topic
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: then install all needed tools and look for the official BQ image in the image list
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: wow that sucks for the first 10 minutes of usage.
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: i had this loop after an update also on my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> and had to reinstall manually
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: man, I just thought that maybe I would have an issue with a particular app or something, not just turning the thing on.
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: no, this really sounds like an update loop problem
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help, need to sleep now... hopefully it won't turn on for my alarm.... will it?
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=DEVICE
<lotuspsychje> try this to view all images
<lotuspsychje> after you installed all tools
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: will do after sleep :)
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: tell me it won't alarm in the morning?
<g105b_> I guess it won't if it can't turn on ...
<g105b_> I just remember an older phone of mine set alarms in some kind of pre-boot bios-like thing.
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: if it loops, it wont alarm neither
<g105b_> great, well I really must go, thanks for your help, night night
<lotuspsychje> nite
<Elleo> attente_: sorry, meant to double check that on the desktop last week but ran out of time; I'll do that now
<attente_> Elleo: awesome, thanks :)
<Elleo> attente_: approved from me, I figured out why it was still working on the phone despite the incorrect value, looks like that's also being set in /etc/environment on the phone images
<Elleo> not sure why it's duplicated
<Elleo> attente_: you might want to ping rsalveti about actually landing the change, he's been handling most stuff on that package recently I think
<attente_> yeah, i'm not sure. we're going to have to have a plan at some point about what to do when the session switches from desktop to phone form factor
<attente_> Elleo: ok, thanks
<JamesTang> Hello?
<JamesTang> now I have already one App which is based standard C++ but old version not 11
<JamesTang> and I need to talk with ubuntu-location-serviced directly
<JamesTang> so I need porting library or source code like boost/dbus(c)/dbus-cpp, right?
<JamesTang> ogra_?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu on a Sony xperia c1905? Can this be done? | http://askubuntu.com/q/600505
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ask
<ubot5> ask: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<JamesTang> hello?
<ahoneybun> hello JamesTang
<JamesTang> oh, hi
<JamesTang> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> sup
<JamesTang> now I have already one App which is based standard C++ but old version not 11
<JamesTang> and I need to talk with ubuntu-location-serviced directly
<JamesTang> so I need porting library or source code like boost/dbus(c)/dbus-cpp, right?
<JamesTang> please do you know boost version in ubuntu-location-serviced?
<JamesTang> I will go to have lunch,wait for U
<JamesTang> your reply
<roasted> is there any way as of now to communicate via google hangouts on ubuntu touch
<ahoneybun> JamesTang: way above me sorry
<ahoneybun> roasted: not that I know of, but there is telegram
<roasted> ahoneybun: yeah, I'm aware of telegram. telegram's desktop app seems to be lacking, though.
<roasted> ahoneybun: I quite despise hangouts due to the hangouts "desktop client" being nothing more than a god awful chrome extension
<ahoneybun> ok
<roasted> ahoneybun: telegram desktop client is better but has a few glitches
<ahoneybun> never used either
<ahoneybun> just hangouts on android and in the browser
<roasted> I washoping for a hangouts app of some sort thatmight drift over to ubuntu desktop come unity 8
<ahoneybun> that would be  cool
<ahoneybun> roasted: all depends if there is a API to use
<JonTheNiceGuy> Hey all. I got my UbuntuPhone yesterday and I've got a few questions. My main one is how do I paste passwords into the account screens? I use KeePass on my Android device, and while I know its unreasonable to expect a Keepass port yet, I've been using the qrcode app on my android device to share the strings in, but I can't make use of them when I get them.
<JonTheNiceGuy> Just for context, I'm using the BQ phone with ubuntu 14.09 update 20 on it.
<JamesTang> Hello?
<JamesTang> please what version to boost library in Ubuntu Touch 15.04?
<RAOF> JamesTang:
<RAOF> JamesTang: 1.55
<JamesTang> thanks
<g105b> where can i get the official bq ubuntu image to downalod?
<g105b> I need to re-install on the Aquaris E45 Ubuntu edition, because after upgrade it is in boot-loop... where do I download the image?
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> g105b: ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --recovery-image recovery.img
<popey> using this recovery.img http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery.img
<konrad_> hi
<konrad_> how to connect to bg 4.5 from ubuntu?
<konrad_> via usb
<seb128> konrad_, what do you mean?
<seb128> to download photos, etc?
<seb128> just plug it into your computer?
<konrad_> yes, that works, but I need want to edit
<konrad_> WPA2 Enterprise
<seb128> konrad_, you can use adb, but you need to enable the developer mode in system-settings->about and have a pin or password set and the device to be unlocked
<konrad_> so linke on Android!, thanks a lot
<konrad_> will wpa2 enterprise be implemented some time?
<seb128> konrad_, yes, not sure when though
<seb128> we have a long list of things to do still ;-)
<popey> konrad_: there's a workaround for it http://askubuntu.com/questions/279762/cant-connect-to-wpa2-enterprise-peap
<popey> actually that may not help, ignore me
<konrad_> thanks again
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Raisins Day! :-D
<Tassadar> Raisins? eww
<AskUbuntu> How do I reorder scopes on Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/600610
<g105b> popey: where is there docs to tell me what you just told me?
<ogra_> you mean a "popey dictionary" ?
<focus> got an Aquaris E4.5 plug into USB get ttyACM0: USB ACM device - doesn't show up as mass storage - any way to get it into mass storage mode for file transfer?
<focus> Ubuntu on aquaris, and 12.04 ubuntu desktop
<g105b> to image with the recover.img, do I need the phone in FASTBOOT mode?
<brunch875> just contacted BQ. They say the warranty extension for accidents doesn't cover the ubuntu phone
<brunch875> that's bullshit. The webpage clearly states ANY BQ DEVICE
<brunch875> besides, it's still the same E4.5. Why is the android one covered and not this one? I'm really angry at them now...
<brunch875> what a ripoff, this calls for boycott
<g105b> popey: My device is still stuck in a boot loop, I *think* I've done the recovery successfully... but with no guide, I'm not sure what to do.
<g105b> brunch875: what did you do to the device?
<brunch875> it's still intact
<brunch875> but I'm scared I'll drop it and break the screen
<g105b> brunch875: don't drop it.
<brunch875> easier said than done :p
<g105b> I'm sure they would agree to change the terms for you.
<brunch875> I bought it with the warranty extension in mind... otherwise I would have waited for the meizu one
<brunch875> I'll contact support
<brunch875> but if they don't cooperate I'll be angrmode
<g105b> don't
<brunch875> I have no idea how well those devices respond to dropping
<brunch875> I've dropped the galaxy S+ and gs3 many times and they held alright
<seb128> oSoMoN, you still have the issues you described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1429135 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429135 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app crashed with SIGSEGV in XQueryExtension()" [Medium,New]
<seb128> oSoMoN, try to "sudo systemctl start cgmanager"
<oSoMoN> seb128, haven’t tried again, will test in a moment
<seb128> oSoMoN, just for the record it's happening also on the desktop next live cd image
<oSoMoN> ok
<g105b> How do I get notified when there is a new email? Emails are there but no notifications happening?
<ogra_> g105b, i think that only works with the gmail app currently ... and only for certain folders
<lemmster> Hi, is it somehow possible to install Mailvelope into the phone's browser? I need a way to read encrypted mail for as long as Dekko doesn't support GPG.
<ogra_> g105b, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2zzq4s/experience_after_3_days_with_bq_ubuntu_phone/cpnyjcx for details
 * mcphail would love to see k9mail as the default mail app
<ogra_> mcphail, you dont like dekko ?
 * ogra_ thinks it is far superior to k9
<ogra_> (just not feature complete yet)
<mcphail> ogra_: I haven't had a chance to play with it yet as my phone is 180 miles away from me :) But I need GPG encryption
<ogra_> yeah, will happen ... just hasnt yet :)
<mcphail> cool
<ogra_> i guess DanChapman would also appreciate patches :)
<tsdgeos> cwayne: hey, do you know which scope would this be https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199934046/picnotloading.png ?
<ogra_> (if you feel like helping with that)
<mcphail> ha - perhaps an encryption layer is not a field for an amateur like me :)
<ogra_> tsdgeos, thats from victorp i think
<tsdgeos> the bug at least is :)
<ogra_> well, to become a pro you start as amateur ;)
<tsdgeos> victorp:  which scope is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199934046/picnotloading.png ?
<victorp> tsdgeos, that is the formula one scope
<victorp> in the store
<tsdgeos> victorp: k thanks
<victorp> but I am getting that from all scopes when it happens
<DanChapman> ogra_, mcphail: patches always welcomed :-D
<tsdgeos> victorp: can you clarify if it's vivid or rtm you're having this issue with?
<tsdgeos> victorp: sure i understand that
<victorp> tsdgeos, rtm
<mcphail> ogra_: I can see the headlines in 2020: "Ubuntu phone has become the dominant phone OS but we have just found a longstanding security flaw in the email app which can be traced back to a patch by mcphail in 2015"
<ogra_> victorp, it surely is because doesnt like to be squeezed into 40gu ... free the scopes ! :)
<victorp> I had the issue this morning again, it only happens with the art in the scope
<ogra_> (SCNR()
<tsdgeos> victorp: what do you mean it happens with the art only? other images that come from the web still load?
<victorp> tsdgeos, yes, see that pic , the mascots also come from the web
<tsdgeos> victorp: you mean the sky sports thing?
<victorp> yes
<tsdgeos> those probably were cached and that's why they show up
<tsdgeos> but it's all unclear as to why it's happening
<tsdgeos> i wish i could make it happen here :/
<tsdgeos> victorp: are you on rtm stable or rtm proposed?
<ogra_> there isnt a difference atm
<ogra_> same image
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> t
<tsdgeos> x
<bn> anybody facing any bt issues w/ bq?
<attente_> rsalveti: hi, could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit/1245925/+merge/250311? it's been breaking input methods under u7
<diplo> Hi all, In the next few days I intend to start writing an app and will investigate more than, but just thought I'd ask if anyone knew of any apps that utilised REST apis that I can look at for examples of best practice etc
<diplo> more then*
<robin-hero> Hi! Is there information somewhere about which is the last released ubuntu touch version for bq aquais and a changelog?
<davmor2> diplo: you can try developer.ubuntu.com the docs there have had a serious overhaul
<diplo> Had a quick look last night davmor2, nothing stood out.. I'll look in a few days but thought I'd try and get a heads up :D
<focus> g105b: the device is probably not stuck in boot loop - it took about 10 mins yesterday to do the 300Mb+ update - you know that CPU is not like a desktop CPU
<ogra_> focus, for what did it take 10min exactly ?
<ogra_> if you boot takes 10min with one of the official images this is a bug
<ogra_> (on a -proposed channel it is not)
<focus> ogra_: the 380 odd mb of update that it downloaded and then updated the Ubuntu Aquaris E5
<g105b> focus: ogra_: the screen shows the bq logo, then turns off, then shows the bq logo again, forever. Been on for about half an hour until I turned it off using the hold-switch.
<focus> g105b: hmm that different to mine - I left it for about 10 mins and it did that cycle in one step
<ogra_> g105b, and that is just a normal upgrade with the default channel, no tweaks, image not writable or hacked up in any other way ?
<focus> (I know the CPUs in phones are slow compared to desktop so when I see 300mb+ download, i figure go for coffee break! :)
<g105b> ogra_: this is fresh out of the box.
<ogra_> very weird
<focus> g105b: when I plug into ubuntu PC it comes up as ttyACM0 when I type dmesg - may be you get other messages?
<focus> g105b: may be powering off and then holding down volume(+) volume(-) and power buttons for about 1 minute will default the device?
<focus> hi, anyone know how to access mass storage on the ubuntu E5? All I get is ttyACM0 when I type dmesg - nothing else on nautilus
<focus> hi, notice another problem with browser - it can't log into https web sites that ask for password because it never puts up the dialog box. Any way to get around this?
<focus> (aquaris E5 ubuntu phone)
<robin-hero> focus: Is the a community support for E5? I didn't know that :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qt-labs-settings/+merge/253889 to migrate to Qt.labs.settings, your comments welcome, and if it looks good to you you can base your UI work on that branch
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, cool, thanks, I take a look :-)
<focus> robin-hero: just too excited - ubuntu touch
<focus> robin-hero: I did put ubuntu touch on Nexus 7 a long time back, but it was just first release code - needed a real keyboard before I can enter username and password - no onscreen keyboard at the time :(
<Isotop7> next error: when running make it says 'linux/msm_ion.h not found' even though it is accessible in the kernel includes of the device...any ideas?
<dobey> focus: basic auth isn't implemented yet it seems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1422534
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422534 in webbrowser-app "No user name and password prompt for http basic authentication protected pages" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> focus, known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1422534
<rpadovani> mhh, lol, a bit late
<focus> thanks dobey, rpadovani - a bit of a downer as everything is on https servers now to give NSA trolls something to do :)
<dobey> focus: most sites use form based auth these days too. basic auth is pretty rare. but i agree it's annoying that something so standard isn't provided yet
<popey> yeah, fix it rpadovani ㋛
<rpadovani> dobey, indeed. Like my uni website, it uses basic auth :/
<dobey> i think those bugs should probably be marked dupes of https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1435850 instead too, which i just filed :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435850 in Oxide "oxide requires app to provide standard browser dialogs" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> can you work around the basic auth flaw with the usual user:pass@ syntax?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, code looks good to me, I'll another read and then leave a comment on the mr. Just one question: how do you plan to add 'reset settings' feature?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, settings have a default value (defined towards the top of Browser.qml), so resetting the values of the properties to their default would achieve that
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, mhh, and how do you do that?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, we’d need to store the defaults separately, maybe as readonly properties of the internal QtObject
<seb128> oSoMoN, I see chrisccoulson took over the webbrowser/unity8 bug, I guess you discussed that with him? is the issue going to be fixed for vivid?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, so for example we’d have "property url homepage: internal.defaultHomepage", and when resetting, we’d just do "browser.homepage = internal.defaultHomepage"
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, he’s working on fixing it now
<seb128> great
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, indeed this could be a good way
<oSoMoN> seb128, with oxide’s update model, the issue will eventually be fixed for all supported releases
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I can add that to the MR now
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, great, thanks
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, going for a quick lunch first though
<focus> mcphail: thank you for suggestion - it comes back with network error for  user:pass@ in the URL
<focus> (works in normal browser)
<mcphail> focus: shame
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, enjoy :-) I start to work on the UI, your change will be a minor one to merge
<mcphail> focus: that should be a bugreport as well as it is standard url syntax
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, excellent, thanks!
<focus> mcphail: ok I file it later today
<rsalveti> attente_: sure
<attente_> rsalveti: thanks
<Ste_> Hi
<Ste_> Hello
<zsombi> tedg: ping
<tedg> Howdy zsombi
<zsombi> tedg: are you sure dropping an appid.url-dispatcher into ~/.config/url-dispatcher/urls works?
<zsombi> tedg: I have a test - perhaps I did sthing wrong - which doersn't seem to work... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/disable-statesaver-from-urihandler/revision/1454
<tedg> zsombi, I haven't done it recently, it is kinda a test feature, so I'm not 100%. But I do think it does.
<zsombi> tedg: basically I create a desktop file under ~/.local/share/applications and a url-dispatcher file under the config, and then try to launch it using openUrl() and that returns me false
<zsombi> tedg: could you take a quick look on the revno I posted?
<tedg> zsombi, Do you make the directory?
<zsombi> tedg: yep, QDir.mkpath() supposed to do that
<zsombi> tedg: and the faulure happens at the openUrl() not at the file creations
<zsombi> tedg: I get this: FAIL!  : tst_StateSaverTest::test_open_url() 'QDesktopServices::openUrl(QUrl("test_app://whatever.org"))' returned FALSE. ()
<zsombi>    Loc: [tst_statesaver.cpp(685)]
<karni> rsalveti: hi, how's it going :)? so you guys working on audio issues this week, correct?
<karni> rsalveti: was wondering if there's someone who would find time to repackage that codec we were missing
<tedg> zsombi, Can you look at ~/.cache/upstart/url-dispatcher-update-user.log ?
<zsombi> tedg: huh.... no such dir... I so far tested on Vivid desktop, is this missing there?
<zsombi> tedg: uhm no susch file I meant
<tedg> zsombi, Hmm, the desktop doesn't use URL Dispatcher.
<zsombi> tedg: :(
<tedg> I think it's all tied to XDG Open.
<zsombi> tedg: then it would be hard to make any tests which would work on all envs...
<tedg> zsombi, Yup, different platforms basically.
<zsombi> tedg: helluva convergence :D
<tedg> zsombi, It should work file on Unity8 desktop, you should use that! ;-)
<tedg> fine
<zsombi> tedg: yeah... I should
<dobey> or fix the qpa to allow url-dispatcher to work under x11 :)
<tedg> It works fine, it's the QPA doesn't use it.
<zsombi> crap... no time for that :/
<rsalveti> karni: yup, also in my list
<karni> rsalveti: thank you so much
<karni> gcollura: FYI ↑
<rsalveti> np
<karni> gcollura: (re re-packaging the codec that we need)
<dobey> tedg: i wonder if there's some way we could tweak the config by providing another package, so that gvfs-open will run url-dispatcher instead of xdg-open?
<gcollura> thanks rsalveti!
<Talustus> hello
<tedg> dobey, Probably possible, but I imagine the QPA isn't using gvfs.
<Talustus> :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, pushed update to my qt-labs-settings branch
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ty!
<dobey> tedg: if i add Qt.openUrlExternally("settings://online-accounts") in a simple qml project in the sdk, i get this when that code runs:
<dobey> gvfs-open: settings://online-accounts: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<dobey> tedg: so seems like it is using gvfs via glib or something, there?
<tedg> dobey, Huh, yeah. Would seem so. Odd stacking of projects... does GNOME even use gvfs still?
<dobey> tedg: yes of course it uses gvfs; are you confusing it with gnome-vfs?
<dobey> gvfs is the bit inside gio
<tedg> Ah, yes. Sorry, yes I am.
<tedg> Still odd, but makes a ton more sense then.
<dobey> if we could somehow easily tweak that so that it ends up calling url-dispatcher for things, that would be sweet
<dobey> now if i could just get autopilot to do things reliably
<tedg> dobey, It reliably fails randomly.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oSoMoN told me that you'll provide me with beer if I fix that webbrowser-app/unity8 bug for vivid :P
<Isotop7> when running make linux/msm_kgsl.h is not found in hardware/qcom/display/msm8960/libcopybit/copybit_c2d.cpp...any ideas?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, a little question, do you prefer onClicked: browser.restoreSession = checked; or onClicked: browser.settings.restoreSession = checked;? Both works
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol, I would be happy to pay you some beers for the awesome work you are doing ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not too bad thanks. and you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm doing well, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> actually, browser.settings.restoreSession doesn't work, so nevermind
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, the former
<seb128> mandel, hey, could you get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1398067 looked at? it should be easy enough to fix and it's something anyone booting our unity8-desktop iso is hitting in the live session
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398067 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook:FileNotFoundError:/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook@119:main:collect_helpers" [High,New]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you have any idea when/if the fix for qtdeclarative will hit a rtm stable image?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm not sure what's the schedule for next OTA. mid-April?
<tsdgeos> don't know :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but i guess it should hit ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed tomorrow?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, whenever a new image is built
<Mirv> I'm not 100% sure if one is built daily nowadays or only selectively
<Mirv> but there's now two new landings to it today
<tsdgeos> ok
<om26er> tsdgeos, seb128 if I do "sudo gdb --pid PID /usr/bin/unity8" unity8 comes to a halt till I detach from gdb. Whats happening there ?
<tsdgeos> you need to continue
<seb128> om26er, you need to type "c" in gtk
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gtk->gdb
<seb128> mterry, hey, in what qml is the desktop/password lock screen/greeter code?
<mterry> seb128, unity8/qml/Greeter mostly -- with some of the UI in unity8/qml/Components/*Lockscreen.qml
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<Isotop7> when i try to symlink the correct path into libcopybits path it fails with the message that im trying to use kernel headers from user space (duuuh!)....
<tsdgeos> victorp: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1430828/comments/12 something you can try?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430828 in Canonical System Image "scopes dont load pictures" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ UI is ready, but I have a problem with homepage: if I set it to 'www.ubuntu.com' then it goes to file://home/whatever/www.ubuntu.com. I see there is a fixUrl() function in Addresbar.qml. Could I just copy and paste it (8 lines) or for more cleaner code I move it in an external js file and load it both in Addressbbar.qml and settingPage.qml?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yes, it would be better if you moved the function to an external JS file, and imported it in both places
<seb128> mterry, ok, I though https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1435923 might be a simple matter to add a forceActiveFocus() or focus: true, but seems not, so I'm going to let it to you :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435923 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[greeter] the password entry is not focussed by default" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> seb128, ugh!  I remember trying very hard to ensure it was focused by default.  There are tests
<seb128> mterry, doesn't seem to work for me, neither on my vivid install nor on a current desktop-next daily
<mterry> seb128, humph
<seb128> mterry, does it work for you?
<mterry> seb128, on desktop?  I haven't tried in a while
<mterry> seb128, and now that I'm thinking about it, the tests may only cover the phone UI
<seb128> mterry, yeah, it's on desktop, the wide variant of the greeter with user/password entry
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/settings-page/+merge/253974
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, now I delete all my old branches about settings :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, cool! can you modify the MR to mark ~osomon/webbrowser-app/qt-labs-settings as a prerequisite? this will ensure that only the relevant changes are displayed in the diff
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, right, sorry, done!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Isotop7> Where do i add TARGET_SPECIFIC_HEADER_FILES if i need them in hardware/qcom/display/msm8960?
<brunch875> I don't like the ringtones much
<brunch875> except the ubuntu one
<brunch875> that one's amazing
<brunch875> reminds me of akira
<ChloeWolfieGirl> akira was that spooky scare anime right?
<brunch875> I would say yes, but it would be probably a better idea if you typed akira on google images
<brunch875> I'm sure that would freshen mind better
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I watched it on PSP when I was young, to spook and scare for me
<ChloeWolfieGirl> it was
<brunch875> telegram notifications make phone vibrate
<brunch875> but no sound :|
<brunch875> am I the only one??
<ogra_> brunch875, on which channel ?
<ogra_> iirc there was an issue that was fixed in 15.04 already ...
<brunch875> ogra_: what do you mean by channel?
<ogra_> ah, it is the default one ?
<ogra_> we have different image channels ... for testing different things ... and a release channel that goes onto the phone
<ogra_> on the default channel there was such a bug ... it was fixed in development but will take a bit to migrate through QA to the phone
<brunch875> aah
<brunch875> neato
<brunch875> is it the same bug which caused muting a game muting the whole system?
<brunch875> the PathWind game
<brunch875> if you click the ingame mute, it'll mute everything
<ogra_> no, i think it was actually telegram specific
<brunch875> well if you mute PathWind from inside it'll mute everything else, including other apps
<brunch875> only way to unmute youtube would be to launch PathWind and unmute it
<ogra_> yeah, i heard of that one
<brunch875> on the other hand "silent mode" won't mute videos
<brunch875> I discovered that tonight haha
<ogra_> oh, not sure if we have a bug for that
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ^^^ ?
<pmcgowan> we have a bug for that yes
<pmcgowan> ogra_, brunch875 ^^
<brunch875> ;)
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, is aware
<ogra_> cool
 * ogra_ wasnt sure
<brunch875> I hope it's some "oops" thing rather than a bug
<brunch875> debugging those things can be a nightmare
<jhodapp> brunch875, https://bugs.launchpad.net/tangxi/+bug/1434459
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1434459 not found
<jhodapp> brunch875, that's just one, it's reported by several others all over the place
<ogra_> one he cant read most likely :P
<brunch875> 404
<brunch875> only cool cats from the vip club can see huh? :p
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, feel free to make a public bug and dupe that one over
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, ok I was wondering what to do there, thanks
<Isotop7> i have a samsung galaxy s4 jfltexx and i want to build ubuntu touch for it. when i run make it fails with the message that several header files were  │ azizLIGHT
<Isotop7>                  | not found in hardware/qcom/display/msm8960/libcopybit. Where do i have to define the path in which they are present? the header files are for example        │ baldybadgers
<Isotop7>                  | linux/msm_kgsl.h
<Isotop7> i have a samsung galaxy s4 jfltexx and i want to build ubuntu touch for it. when i run make it fails with the message that several header files were not found in hardware/qcom/display/msm8960/libcopybit. Where do i have to define the path in which they are present? the header files are for example linux/msm_kgsl.h.
<Risy> Does anyone have any idea why a Aquaris Ubuntu Edition doesn't appear in the Ubuntu Device section of the Ubuntu-SDK?
<popey> zsombi: do you know what our plans theme wise are for the phone? Specifically will it be possible sometime soon for us to deliver more than just ambiance ? (asked by AlanBell on the Q&A)
<dobey> Risy: developer mode is enabled on the phone and it's plugged into USB right?
<Risy> It's just plugged in, I didn't touch anything else yet. What about developer mode?
<dobey> Risy: you need to enable developer mode on the phone for the sdk to be able to deploy apps to it for testing
<Risy> Alright, thankyou very much for the info!
<brunch875> dobey, know the feed reader shorts? Go for that theme! It looks very ubuntuish
<dobey> brunch875: hmm?
<popey> thats the old theme
<brunch875> I really really really like that theme :(
<brunch875> oh sorry, that was meant for popee
<brunch875> we only need someone named qopey and another one named bobey and my confusion will be complete
<Isotop7> ->nick doublewhopey
<dobey> eh, themes are boring anyway
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I added a few comments to your MR, good job so far!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks for the fast review, I think I'll address them tomorrow if it's ok for you. If needed I can do it tonight
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no urgency, I’m done for today myself, so tomorrow is fine :)
<rpadovani> ok, have a nice evening :-)
<ahoneybun> howdy rpadovani
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> got your phone?
<kwah> Hi
<kwah> Just got Aquaris 4.5
<ahoneybun> kwah: cool :)
<kwah> Setup Wi-Fi connection
<kwah> But... Phone claims that it does not have network connection: can't enter any account info
<kwah> At the same time web-browser "just works"
<kwah> Any hints???
<brunch875> are you on wifi?
<kwah> yes
<brunch875> strange! You say you can't enter accounts but web browser loads pages without an issue?
<kwah> yes, exactly
<kwah> I also find it rather strange
<brunch875> how bizarre, that never happened to me
<kwah> so, would I be the first one? great.
<kwah> I do not have SIM installed into the phone.
<brunch875> I didn't have a SIM when I got mine either
<kwah> So, basically trying to use it as wi-fi enabled tabled
<kwah> tablet
<kwah> heh
<brunch875> I had some issues getting the accounts up but that's because the wifi signal was really low
<brunch875> so I just went upstairs :p
<kwah> I sit next to the router
<kwah> All green and shiny :D
<kwah> Oops. Got different error after disconnecting/connecting to the network
<kwah> Argh. Now I can't activate keyboard to modify/enter different password.
<kwah> Finally...
<kwah> Wow, it is in the air.
<kwah> After android polished for so many years feels like voodoo.
<Talustus> its magic :D
<kwah> Is SD-card hot-pluggable?
<amiguetemelide> hi: i have a bq phone with 20150312 version, the information in the changelog http://bit.ly/1ljube1 is valid for all devices or it´s only valid for nexus?
<dobey> amiguetemelide: generally all, but http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/ would i think be what you are looking for if you want a list of changes in the stable images. at least for all devices, for which there are development target images being built. i don't think it includes the production phone images
<amiguetemelide> dobey: thanks, i will take a look
<Se7> hi ppl
<Se7> enyone available
<Se7> my question it s : how to root ubuntu phone??
<popey> define root
<Se7> if i type su on the terminal and put the passw that i set up for the phone doesn t work
<popey> sudo -s
<popey> not su
<Se7> i try
<dobey> why do you want a root shell?
<Se7> nice popey
<Se7> thank you very much
<Se7> bye
<Edward_Morbius> hello, anyone here knows where I can file a bug concerning keyboard layout in Ubuntu Touch? cant find category for keyboard on launchpad
<mariogrip> is gerrit slow/down, or is it just me?
<Edward_Morbius> I think I found it
<dobey> Edward_Morbius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard
<kwah> Hm. Ubuntu 14.10 (r16) dated 01/01/14 is pre-installed on Aquarius e4.5
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well that date is wrong, would be 2015 not 2014, and not jan 1st
<kwah> And it's 2015 out there. Do I miss something?
<kwah> :D
<kwah> Ah.
<Edward_Morbius> @dobey thanks
<kwah> What is the latest and greatest at the moment?
<dobey> 30-Jan-2015 15:07
<dobey> that's the date for image #16
<dobey> image #20 is the latest version in the stable channel
<dobey> should show up if you go to System Settings -> Updates
<kwah> Yes. I see. Thank you.
<kwah> it takes time... and no real progress indicator :|
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch mobil phone browser htaccess not accepted | http://askubuntu.com/q/600849
<adrian47> error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503
<adrian47> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<adrian47> Anyone has this problem too?
<Talustus> it syncs properly for me
<mariogrip> adrian47, i have tried for hours without luck, my vps struggles too
<g105b> How does my app get access to the microphone?
<mariogrip> Talustus, you repo might be up to date
<Talustus> possibly
<Talustus> lets see will sync on my server
<dobey> g105b: your app needs to have the audio security profile specified in it's apparmor json, iirc
<g105b> dobey: thanks. I'm thinking of porting an app I wrote for my business to Ubuntu touch now I have a device.
<nhaines> g105b: ooh, sounds fun, and a great way to get familiar with programming for Ubuntu.  :)
<Talustus> hm it still syncs well on my server located in australia
<adrian47> Talastus, i am after format, and i was downloading clear source, it goes to 94% (126/134), and then error appeared, now is the same situation, errors are coming after 94%
<Talustus> hm did u try to download the specific repos by hand and put them to the folder
<mariogrip> my stops at 97%
<Talustus> then try sync aqgain
<mariogrip> now i get this error: Cannot fetch ubuntu/libhybris
<adrian47> so as mariogrip said, it can be because you have up to date source :)
<mariogrip> error: Cannot fetch ubuntu/libhybris
<mariogrip> error: Cannot fetch ubuntu/assets
<mariogrip> error: Cannot fetch ubuntu/platform-api
<mariogrip> humm, all of them are placed ubuntu folder
<adrian47> i didn't downloaded 100% of source, so i still have only .repo folder here
<mariogrip> popey, restart gerrit maybe?
<popey> is it busted?
<adrian47> yes, probably :)
<mariogrip> me and adrian47 cannot fetch
<mariogrip> so i think so, yeah
<Talustus> yeah looks like clonig hybris into a single repo also fails
<g105b> What is the difference in performance between native and html5 using ubuntu-sdk ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, need to ask #is
<rsalveti> restarted
<rsalveti> should be able to fetch the repos again
<themeles> Can somebody tell me how I get my selfmade Ubuntu click package installed on my new Ubuntuphone?
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-03-22 08:45:15 AM PDT]  <ogra_> push it to the device ...
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-03-22 08:45:24 AM PDT]  * jjohansen has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-03-22 08:45:43 AM PDT]  <ogra_> then: adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /path/to/click
<DonkeyHotei> themeles: ^
<themeles> DonkeyHotei: i ll give it a try, thanks
<themeles> DonkeyHotei: worked well, thanks a lot!
<DonkeyHotei> yw
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-25
 * luckybunny hears there are a lot of other Aquaris owners here, so came to join the fold
<luckybunny> in other words, my phone arrived :)
<luckybunny> so far, the only problem i have is one I already expected. The OS is great, but there are quite a few apps that need to be developed before I can switch from my android
<luckybunny> as in actual on-device things, not webapps
 * luckybunny would get right on that if he knew the second thing about programming
<cwayne> luckybunny, any specific examples?
<luckybunny> firstly an email app/scope that covers multiple gmail accounts, allows you to read the full email, and supports/uses audible notifications on email receipt (as opposed to a scope you have to manually refresh to see new emails from only one account, or the gmail webapp that you need to sign in to each account in individual sessions on the gmail website
<luckybunny> also... citymapper
<luckybunny> being a londoner, the closest thing I found to citymapper is a london underground scope
<luckybunny> which I personally couldn't figure out
<luckybunny> btw, I'm so happy that Telegram is not only supported, but pre-installed
<luckybunny> I've used it for well over a year on my Xperia
<luckybunny> ah.. there's another thing... A good robust IRC client, equivalent to Andchat, would be amazing
 * luckybunny just realised that he was referring to push messages when he mentioned audible notifications
<luckybunny> the tl;dr version is that i have always expected apps would be thin on the ground. There's more than I thought there would be, but mostly the ones I don't tend to use
<Elleo> luckybunny: what can't you figure out about the tube scope?
<luckybunny> seems that you click a line and it shows an image of the map of the line, as opposed to letting you pick a station and see the upcoming timetable for that station
<Elleo> luckybunny: you pick a station by typing it in the search box
<luckybunny> ah
<Elleo> might be handy to be able to list all the stations on a line with links to them, not sure if the scopes infrastructure is flexible enough for that at the moment though
<luckybunny> I see
<luckybunny> Scopes (particularly the Today scope) remind me of Google Now cards
<luckybunny> which is a good thing, btw
<Elleo> :)
<cwayne> :)
<cwayne> luckybunny, I'm glad you like them
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2015-03-24 06:08:22 PM PDT] <luckybunny> ah.. there's another thing... A good robust IRC client, equivalent to Andchat, would be amazing <---- not gonna happen. ever. by policy.
<JamesTang> Hi :build issue:dbus-cpp/include/core/dbus/signal.h:21:25: fatal error: core/signal.h: No such file or directory
<JamesTang> do you know core/signal.h?
<JamesTang> and core::Signal is from core/signal.h?
<JamesTang> Hi :build issue:dbus-cpp/include/core/dbus/signal.h:21:25: fatal error: core/signal.h: No such file or directory
<JamesTang> do you know core/signal.h?
<anpok_> JamesTang: i would guess part of libproperties-cpp-dev or if not then maybe libprocess-cpp-dev
<JamesTang> core::Signal is from core/signal.h?
<JamesTang> hi : core/posix/signal.h in libprocess-cpp-dev is not core/signal.h
<anpok_> JamesTang: yes better install the dependencies
<anpok_> JamesTang: as i said it is from libproperties-cpp
<anpok_> and use pkg-config and cmake
<anpok_> or a build tool
<JamesTang> thank anpok_!
<dholbach> good morning
<adrian47> rsalveti, thanks, works now
<JamesTang> HI , how to resolve :g++-4.9:armhf : Depends: gcc-4.9:armhf (= 4.9.2-10ubuntu11) but it is not going to be installed?
<JamesTang> in cross build environment：/var/lib/schroot/chroots/vivid-amd64-armhf
<JamesTang> HI , how to resolve :g++-4.9:armhf : Depends: gcc-4.9:armhf (= 4.9.2-10ubuntu11) but it is not going to be installed?
<JamesTang> in cross build environment：/var/lib/schroot/chroots/vivid-amd64-armhf
<JamesTang> ？？？
<salvo80> hi guys, does anyone know who maintains nexus 5 images?
<popey> Tassadar: 09:03 < salvo80> hi guys, does anyone know who maintains nexus 5 images?
<Tassadar> I know the guy, yeah, he's pretty cool
<popey> :)
<seb128> jgdx, hey, is there any reason you only comment approved https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/give-focus-to-entry/+merge/252594 ?
<Nyms> Hello guys, I'm connect throughout my aquaris
<Nyms> Is it normal the battery life is very short ??
<tvoss> bzoltan_, dpm could you guys give JamesTang a hand for his cross build issues?
<bzoltan_> tvoss:  sure, let me read back
<tvoss> bzoltan_, awesome, thank you
<bzoltan_> JamesTang: Let me understand the issue first :) What ubuntu do you use? What version of the click* packages (apt-cache policy click-dev -> pastebin it) do you have and what do you do when you see that?
<salvo80> Hi Tassadar! You are doing a great work ;-)
<popey> +1
<ogra_> ++
<JamesTang> hi bzoltan_:my ubuntu version is 14.4.
<bzoltan_> JamesTang:  Okey, so it is the LTS edition. Cool, it is supported :) Do you have the Ubuntu SDK PPA enabled?
<JamesTang> how to check whether enable SDK PPA?
<JamesTang> or not
<JamesTang> I have execute :sudo apt-get install sbuild debhelper ubuntu-dev-tools packaging-dev
<JamesTang> sbuild-update --keygen
<JamesTang> mk-sbuild --target=armhf vivid
<JamesTang> and then:sudo schroot -c source:vivid-amd64-armhf -u root
<JamesTang> and then:(vivid-amd64-armhf)# apt-get build-dep --host-architecture=armhf <your_package_name>
<JamesTang> and then appear issue above
<JamesTang> hi bzoltan_??
<bzoltan_> JamesTang: I am here ... it is good to use my nick, so my irc client tells me that somebody needs me :D
<JamesTang> the issue is in (vivid-amd64-armhf)
<bzoltan_> JamesTang:  okey .. so you need this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<JamesTang> thanks,i will read it
<bzoltan_> JamesTang:  the main story is that you need the schroots set up by the click wrapper
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tolkien Reading Day! :-D
<AlanBell> is it me, or is that browser icon the safari icon from a mac?
<AlanBell> and what on earth are the apps in the app store under the accessibility section?
<popey> it does look a bit like the safari icon, yes.
<popey> AlanBell: developers choose which category their app goes in.
<AlanBell> loving the rest of it so far
<AlanBell> few rough edges here and there, but it feels fast
<lotuspsychje> and secure
<lotuspsychje> android playstore is a virus nightmare
<popey> feel free to try to upload viruses :)
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<popey> or maybe don't :)
<popey> I didn't say that ㋛
 * lotuspsychje didnt hear nothing
<popey> I'm not convinced Android has lots of viruses. It certainly has a lot of anti-virus packages.
<popey> and apps with crappy popup ads, or fake warnings
<lotuspsychje> popey: readed an article even that flashlight app got malware inside
<popey> oh, sure.
<lotuspsychje> (on android of course)
<popey> We need to be careful not to gloat over other platforms, our day will come when someone attacks us.
<lotuspsychje> i agree on that one popey , stick to the alternate, safe ubuntu click apps :p
<lotuspsychje> but i would have loved to see a terminal packages way, in the future
<lotuspsychje> i have so many wanted apps to love on touch, like nmap
<AlanBell> so far I am fairly happy with it, but I am learning it all from scratch, my prior experience with Ubuntu counts for nothing
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone should 'cage' a terminal a safe way to install packages
<AlanBell> anyone know how to get the home page of the today thing to display something more interesting than a review your google settings button
<cwayne> AlanBell, tap the "Get started" button on the very bottom
<AlanBell> cwayne: ah, ok, I clicked something there and now it asks me how I am
<AlanBell> bored, hungry, thirsty or stressed
<AlanBell> it knows me too well
<AlanBell> these is quite a curious list of feelings, "on the move" isn't really an answer to how do you feel, and the others, are kinda downers
<AlanBell> you can't say you are feeling exhilarated, excited, extatic, astonished
<AlanBell> oooh, I see what it does now, it fixes your downer
<AlanBell> lol, I am stressed -> go have a hair cut
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<jgdx> let me know if it's good for top approve
<tekojo> hello, which image should I try on a nexus 5, vivid or rtm ?
<themeles> is there a way to cache data in an ubuntu webapp, so it can be displayed offline?
<Elleo> themeles: I believe so, but it has to be done on the webapp side, using the offline webapps spec: https://html.spec.whatwg.org/multipage/browsers.html#offline
<Elleo> themeles: i.e. if you're not the author of the webapp there's not currently much you can do about caching unfortunately
<daker> themeles: localstorage or the appcache http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/appcache/beginner/
<themeles> Elleo: i m the author thanks for the hint. would you like to answer this question(asked by another user) http://askubuntu.com/questions/574068/ubuntu-webapps-caching-preload-offline-ability
<paulito> Hello out there anyone who knows why I can't connect my Aquaris e 4.5 via cable to my mac? Android File Transfer doesn't work.
<Elleo> themeles: sure thing
<paulito> I tried to reinstall the program and tried all usb ports on my mac, but nothing happend
<paulito> At the beginning it went good for some time but know a few days later I can't connect.
<anpok> paulito: the standard response would be, do you have a pin/password configured? the device still pin locked? is the developer mode active?
<seb128> jgdx, it should be good to top approve yes, not sure why you only comment approve in those cases?
<anpok> but no idea about mac osx
<jgdx> seb128, because I'm not sure why I should top approve. I thought the mr author requested that when happy with reviews.
<seb128> jgdx, oh, weird workflow, to me the top-approver is a reviewer which knows enough the project to be happy for the change to land
<seb128> jgdx, I don't top approve my own changes by principle, if I submit a mp it's because I think it's ready to be reviewed/commited
<jgdx> seb128, so … I'm Mr. Top Approver?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> or let it to kenvandine if you prefer ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<jgdx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHYFzDY9xnI
<seb128> hey kenvandine ;-)
<themeles> How can I access an Ubuntuphone shell via USB. The description here seems not work anymore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/ubuntu-touch-apt-get-install-openssh-server-error
<ncls> hi guys, is it possible to share a 3G connection with a computer with the Ubuntu Phone ?
<ogra_> themeles, via USB or via ssh ?
<ogra_> themeles, the only valid instructions in that article are http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/ubuntu-touch-apt-get-install-openssh-server-error/599041#599041
<themeles> themeles: both would be fine. Maybe SSH is even more convenient.
<ogra_> everything else would be a really gross hack
<ogra_> you need adb to copy the key over ... or you need to pull it with wget via the terminal-app and copy it in place as described there
<themeles> ogra_: great, thank you. should we vote the answer up!?
<ogra_> that would be nice, yeah
<themeles> maybe you can add a comment how to get into the developer mode, i haven't got enough reputation to comment.
<themeles> ogra_ ^
<ogra_> themeles, like this ?
<ahayzen> jamesh, FYI bug 1436110 looks like mediascanner is exploding while scanning certain audio files, i've added ms2 as also affects. Also do you think that it is possible this is causing the database to be locked and imports failing?
<ubot5> bug 1436110 in Ubuntu Music App "Music refuses to play file opened via file manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436110
<themeles> ogra_ just mention thats it under systemsettings -> About Phone
<ogra_> themeles, yes, reload your browser ;)
<themeles> ogra_: ahhh, YES!
<ogra_> :)
<themeles> ogra_ thanks!!!
<ogra_> thanks for helping to improve it :)
<themeles> ogra_ :-)
<ncls> no idea about 3G connection sharing ?
<ncls> I mean, turn the phone into a wifi hotspot
<ncls> can I follow a desktop-ubuntu tutorial for this ?
<ogra_> ncls, not implemented yet ...
<ncls> ogra_, ok. is this planned ?
<ogra_> ncls, indeed :)
<ncls> cool !
<ogra_> if you have the bq phone you can use USB tethering
<ogra_> as an alternative
<ncls> ogra_, oh cool
<ncls> how does this work ? I'll try to find docs about it
<ogra_> ncls, adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis ...
<ogra_> should eb all you need ... then your desktop should start scanning for an IP on your USB0 interface
<ncls> huh, what ogra_ ?
<ogra_> in some cases you need to disable the old connection
<ncls> my laptop is a macbook
<ncls> i'll get some docs
<dobey> you need to enable developer mode and then use the android tool 'adb' as described by ogra_
<ogra_> well, whatever your mac uses to manage the connections should recognize there is a usb0 interface it can use
<ogra_> right, either adb or you can call the command in the terminal-app
<ncls> dobey, ok thanks. ADB is on the computer, right ?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> you will probably need to install the android sdk on mac to get it, or something similar
<ncls> dobey,
<ncls> ok
<dobey> if you have ubuntu in parallels or something, you can install phablet-tools to get it, and use it on ubuntu
<ogra_> yeah, i guess just installing the terminal app and calling the command in there is easier
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable rndis
<ncls> ogra_, so I don't need adb ?
<ogra_> that switches the usb port to be a usb0 device
<ogra_> no, you can use the terminal-app
<dobey> oh right, you can install the Terminal app from the store on the phone
<ogra_> to switch back you can call android-gadget-service disable rndis
<ogra_> (conveniently tab completion works also well with that ... )
<ncls> ah so I use the Terminal App on the phone and just launch android-gadget-service enable rndis ?
<ogra_> i.e.: and<tap the terminal> enable rndis
<ogra_> right
<ncls> by the way, I was unable to use apt-get, is this normal ? I always get an error about "lock"
<ogra_> i must admit that i dont own a mac or windows PC ... so i'm not sure if/how it will work there
<dobey> ogra_: does the current terminal app have a "tab" button? i didn't see one last time i was looking for that to mess with ofono scripts :-/
<ogra_> i know it works with ubuntu desktops and laptops ... tested on plenty of them :)
<ogra_> dobey, no, you doubletap on the screen
<dobey> ncls: yes, the phone / partition is read-only and it is not designed to work with apt
<dobey> ogra_: oh, how intuitive :-/
<ncls> ok
<ncls> thank you both for your help, I'll try that
<ncls> what is "rndis" ?
<ncls> ok found it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RNDIS
<ogra_> the network device type the android usb gadget driver provides
<ncls> ok
<ncls> what are the other android gadget services ? what are they used for ?
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, ping
<popey> AlanBell: sorry, moved it quickly to the top section
<ogra_> ncls, android-gadget-service was initially only written to en/disable services of the android usb gadget driver ... so originally it only has en/disable switches for adb, mtp (file transfer) and rndis ... nowadays it kind of grew a few tentacles ... like en/disable ssh
<genii> Heh, tentacles
<ncls> ok ogra_ thanks ! So Canonical implemented stuff from android into the OS ?
<ncls> I mean, they adapted and packaged them ?
<ogra_> ncls, yes, we use the android drivers inside a small lxc container ...
<ncls> ogra_, ok cool
<ogra_> else you wouldnt be able to make calls, use any of the sensors etc  ...
<ncls> ogra_, you made a pretty good work ! the interface is awesome and the OS is promising. Sure it's hard to start from scratch, and it missed a lot of apps that I loved on iOS & Android, but I'm so glad you guys provided an alternative
<ncls> ogra_, do you have a public roadmap or development blog where we can follow future devs & releases ?
<ogra_> the landing team (sil2100) sends daily mails to the ubuntu-phone mailing list, but that is rather technical
<ncls> ok ... if you find some time to communicate about the dev on the website, that would be really cool, keeping us with "l'eau à la bouche"
<Cfcm> Hello
<ncls> hi
<ogra_> ncls, "find some time" ... thats the problem here  :)
<ncls> hehe, yes, I can guess
<dobey> the trouble with finding time is that you can never get to the end of the rainbow
<sil2100> hm, a landing team blog doesn't sound like a bad idea
<ogra_> but if you do, you get the pot full of gold !!
<ogra_> (or just a carrot)
<ncls> or unicorns
<dobey> it's actually a pot of rufies
<ncls> sil2100, yes that would be awesome, to know what's going on, what to expect, etc
<ncls> but I understand that's an extra-work
<ncls> so I can just ping you on IRC everyday to know what you are doing
<ogra_> yeah, you can definitely do that :)
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: pong
 * ogra_ watches the ball flying over the net
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Where should I handle multi-sim modem selection in a call, if it's not managed internally in audio chip? (as in bq)
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: it all depends how that actually gets set
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: you said rild was responsible, in your case, to set the active modem
<rsalveti> talking directly to audioflinger
<rsalveti> (this is only an issue because dual-sim wasn't properly supported by android, allowing the vendors to do such weird hacks)
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: do you know what are the calls that rild uses? also, do you know what they actually do at the hardware/HAL level?
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, It calls function AudioSystem::setParameters in libmedia.
<peat-psuwit> with ioHandle=0 and keyValuePairs="vsid=(some number);call_state=(1 or 2)
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: iirc that goes directly to the audio HAL
<rsalveti> do you have source code for that?
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, For audio HAL, it comes as a blob.
<rsalveti> right, then you could mock audioflinger (so rild can call your service), and then just forward that to the HAL
<rsalveti> without changing our userspace
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, I don't know how to forward that call.
<peat-psuwit> As far as I know, audio HAL is loaded by pulseaudio.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: let me find the interface for you
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: right, but you can use that in parallel with pulse
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: https://source.android.com/devices/halref/audio_8h_source.html
<rsalveti> there is a set_parameters call in there
<rsalveti> you could create an android service that would mock the audioflinger calls, that then would just call the HAL directly
<rsalveti> and set the right parameters
<rsalveti> hopefully that shouldn't case any conflicts with pulseaudio
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, What if AudioFlinger runs side-by-side with pulseaudio?
<rsalveti> that would cause issues, for sure
<rsalveti> but you can try
<rsalveti> maybe if will just use these function calls you need
<themeles> can i add custom stylesheets to a webapp? and how? (i'm not the hoster of the page)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Well, then let me try. I'm not familiar with writing service.
<rsalveti> you could just fork audioflinger
<jcbjoe> whagts that
<jcbjoe> first off how do i get my phone out of the jolla logo its stuck
<jcbjoe> wrong place
<jgdx> indeed :)
<mcphail> jcbjoe: yep :)
<popey> lulz
<jgdx> kenvandine, want to take a look at [1]? You're third most familiar with that code, no? :) [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apn-no-overwrite-1415495/+merge/254000
<Se7> hello ppl
<ogra_> hello Se7
<Se7> someone here get ubuntu phone ??
<Se7> hi ogra_
<popey> I would imagine a few people do.
<Se7> i m one of them :)
<ogra_> awesome !
<Se7> i notice that the bluethoot doesn t work very wel :(
<ogra_> did you update to the latest image already ?
<Se7> can i talk here about some think about the phone yes??
<Se7> yes ogra_
<Se7> and i notice another think
<ogra_> what BT issues do you see ?
<Se7> when i make video
<ogra_> essentially everything audio related should work
<Se7> i cant play them through the gallery
<ogra_> can you play them from the video scope ?
<Se7> yes from there yes
<popey> someone mentioned to me that their krillin kept disconnecting from their car stereo while playing podcasts (I think with podbird)
<popey> wondered if podbird may have been killed which might have caused it
<ogra_> popey, yeah, zymon reported something similar with lautfm-player
<ogra_> *szymon
<ogra_> i suspect if you run enough apps to get a bg app OOMed and your player is that bg app it dies
<dobey> well, or if the screen locks
<ogra_> no
<dobey> and the app isn't using the media player stuff
<ogra_> not with a proper app like lautfm-player or podbird
<Se7> in my car he cant connect to the vivavoce
<Se7> he recognise the phone but the call doesn t work
<Se7> and same whit a galaxy s3 cant send image to ubuphone
<ogra_> obex support isnt there yet
<ogra_> so file transfer is not yet expected to work
<ogra_> will come with one of the next OTAs
<Se7> kk
<Elleo> popey: podbird uses media-hub so I'd guess it'd have to be media-hub that's getting killed
<ogra_> Elleo, yeah, most likely OOMed
<Elleo> popey: unless media-hub stops a stream when the app that called it gets killed
<popey> HMM
<popey> asked him to test on the way home tonight, will try and get some more debug data from him
<ogra_> i.e. if you have the here maps up and the screen set to not suspend, it will constantly load maps ...
<ogra_> and slowly eat your ram
<ogra_> at some point it eats enough that the bg apps get OOM klilled
<Elleo> didn't realise here didn't free any of its unused tiles :/
<Elleo> I should hurry up with getting modrana ported
<ogra_> not sure if they do or not
<ogra_> that was just an examply of how your ram can get eaten alive :)
<Elleo> ah, okay
<ogra_> *example
<ogra_> you can as well just use one of the 100 G+ apps from the store and keep scrolling
<ogra_> at some point it consumes all your ram
<Se7> done saved
<ogra_> (and turns white)
<Se7> sorry wrong tab
<ogra_> (or the uReadit app ... if you scroll long enopugh you hit the HW limits ... not much we can do about that ... apart from blaming mhall119 perhaps :) )
<jcbjoe> topic
<jcbjoe> oops
<mhall119> ogra_: hey now, I unload images and even remove components when they're off-screen, you have to scroll a *long* way to encounter resource problems
 * mhall119 suggests ogra_ spend less time on Reddit and more time optimizing Ubuntu's resource management
<ogra_> mhall119, long is relative :)
<ogra_> on a krillin long isnt as long as you might think :)
<mhall119> it's the web apps (and browser) that are the worst culprits, if I have Facebook and G+ and the browser open, it's going to kill something pretty much guaranteed
<dadexix86> Hi, where is the SD mounted?
<mhall119> ogra_: ok, fair enough, it has less RAM than the N4 doesn'tit
<ogra_> dadexix86, under /media/phablet/
<Elleo> ogra_: do you know if anyone's investigated using zram to reduce the memory constraints a bit?
<ogra_> Elleo, yes, i investigated that before we switched it on by default :P
<mhall119> lol
<ogra_> like 6 months ago :)
<Se7> how big the sd it s supported??
<Elleo> ogra_: ah, heh didn't realise it was already being used; cool
<ogra_> Se7, i run a 64GB one in mine .... "officially" only 32G are supported
<dadexix86> ogra_, so I cannot save the photos to it, nor access it from the USB, right?
<ogra_> mhall119, yeah,. a lot less
<ogra_> dadexix86, the camera app has an option (swipe up from the bottom) ...
<Se7> ok because my one doesn t be recognised
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I wonder, if the online version of libreoffice is going to have a portable version on the phone, I wonder if the native one will to, and then I wonder how much tweeking it would need to beable to push a click package version that would fit in and work with ubuntu touch... I'm pretty excited xD
<ogra_> dadexix86, and via MTP connection you should see the SD to drop files onto it from your PC
<Se7> let me see  from terminal
<ogra_> Se7, needs to be vfat formatted
<Se7> ok ogra_ tnx
<ogra_> there is a disk management tool on the phone you can use for that
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl, you could nag SweetShark in #ubuntu-desktop to make sure he takes care that happens ;)
<dadexix86> ogra_, thanks, one needs to reboot the phone after putting it in to have it shown in mtp :)
<popey> ogra_: do you know what brand of sd card you have out of interest?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: at SCaLE I spoke to someone from LibreOffice about a mobile version, unfortunately the Android one wouldn't be easy to port, and the desktop one would need a lot of toolkit work, so the web might be our only near-term option
<ogra_> dadexix86, i never remove mine, not sure :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, damn...
<dadexix86> ogra_, mine just arrived from amazon, so I plugged it in with the phone turned on and connected to the pc.
<Se7> it s possible to add apps to the menu bar??
<ogra_> dadexix86, you need to unlock the screen
<ogra_> Se7, long press the icon when the app is running
<ogra_> (in the sidebar indeed)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, I'd be like "Lets hope the web app version is amazing" but then I imagine how much data it might take and how long it might take to load over things like 3g...
<ogra_> popey, having a hard time to find out the brand without unpligging the card ... i'll tell you if i found it :)
<dadexix86> ogra_, I needed a reboot to have the SD shown in nautilus, even with the screen unlocked :)
<ogra_> dadexix86, ok, good to know ... i think mandel works on a fix for that
<Se7> great ogra_ :)
<dadexix86> Se7, you can also drag the icon in the position you want (in the sidebar), this will pin it
<ogra_> Se7, you can also re-order them that way, after long-press they are movable
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<dadexix86> ogra_, good to know that it is a known problem :)
<Se7> tnx guys :))
<mhall119> Se7: enjoy your phone :)
<Se7> tnx mhall119
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /sys/devices/platform/mtk-msdc.1/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1:0007/name
<ogra_> SD64G
<ogra_> thanks so much ... very informative :P
<dobey> ogra_: "sudo lshw -c disk" might be more helpful :)
<ogra_> dobey, if we only would ship such bloat on the phone :P
<dobey> ogra_: ls /dev/disk/by-id probably gives more info too :)
<ogra_> mmc-SD64G_0x012fabea you mean ?
<dobey> oh i guess not then
<dobey> well, it's useful for my bluray player :)
<ncls> have you guys received tickets or remarks about ubuntu phone not being recognized on mac ?
<ncls> because mine won't show up in Finder, but it works well on windows, and I can't find anything about this in Google
<ogra_> [    1.388324] mmc1: new ultra high speed DDR50 SDXC card at address 0007
<ogra_> [    1.388651] mmcblk1: mmc1:0007 SD64G 58.4 GiB
<ogra_> not much in the boot lo either
<ogra_> *log
<ogra_> cyphermox, doe mac users need to do anything special for MTP to work ?
<dobey> hmm, lshw doesn't actually so anything useful for an sd card in a usb reader for me either
<ogra_> yeah, because the reader shields it
<ogra_> native MMC readers should theoretically give you proper info
<dobey> yeah
<Se7> <ogra_> Se7, needs to be vfat formatted   how to? in gparted i don t found that :)
<popey> never mind :)
<popey> ncls: does OSX support MTP?
<popey> ncls: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/106156/does-mavericks-support-mtp
<dobey> Se7: a windows FAT32 partition, and format it
<Se7> okok
<mcphail> ncls: i think there is a driver linked on the bq website (or was it from the pdf manual??) for a mac driver
<mcphail> ncls: I may be imagining that as I can't find it now
<ncls> mcphail, ok thanks
<ncls> popey, I didn't know about this, I'm running Yosemite but I'll try to find the driver mcphail just suggested
<ogra_> Se7, just use the disk tool on the phone :)
<Se7> to format the sd you mean
<ogra_> yeah
<Se7> kk
<dobey> ncls: http://mac.eltima.com/sync_mac_mtp.html
<mcphail> ncls: the manual directs you to "www.android.com/filetransfer/"
<ncls> meh
<ncls> it's not only about files but also usb tethering
<mcphail> surely tethering doesn't require mtp?
<ogra_> they are mutually exclusive on the bq
<ogra_> the USB gadget can either do mtp or rndis (networking)
<dobey> yeah tethering has nothing to do with mtp
<dobey> mtp is for transfering media
<ncls> ogra_, ok so I should see it as a network interface or so ?
<dobey> hence "media transfer protocol"
<dobey> ncls: it should appear the same as any android phone would with usb tethering
<ncls> kinda newbie with all this, so I have no idea what it's supposed to look like
<dobey> ncls: though i guess it might require a special driver to be installed for the PC to see it as an interface
<ogra_> ncls, if you have rndis enabled it will not show you files ... if you have mtp enabled it will not show you a network device on the USB
<dobey> ncls: once rndis is enabled, it should roughly be the same as this: http://dossy.org/2011/04/android-usb-tethering-on-mac-os-x/
<ogra_> enabling rndis while the cable is connected should make your network connection scan for an IP the phone hands to it
<ncls> ogra_, ok cool thanks, will try this
<dadexix86> how do you enable tethering on the phone?
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable rndis
<ogra_> (in the terminal app or via adb)
<dadexix86> ogra_, great
<mcphail> there isn't a status bar widget to enable tethering?
<ncls> ogra_, doesn't work from terminal app
<ncls> I mean, nothing seems to establish a connection, nothing shows up in network settings
<AlanBell> works for me from terminal app, that is awesome
<ogra_> mcphail, tethering isnt officially implemented yet (will come with proper wlan AP support and all) ... the android-gadget-service thing is a hack i implemented as interim solution since i use tethering every now and then
<AlanBell> but needs some UI
<ogra_> ncls, sorry to hear that ... i never tried it on a mac
<ogra_> i know it works on windows and ubuntu PCs
<mcphail> ogra_: thanks for doing it. I'm picking up my phone tomorrow and rely on tethering from my existing phone for internet access
<ncls> ogra_, it's ok, I can wait for the hotspot update
<ncls> ogra_, might need to install "HoRNDIS driver" as mentionned here : http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/configure-android-usb-tethering-mac-os-x/
<ogra_> btw, the android-gadget-service providea a dbus interface (dbus-property-service) ... shouldnt be hard to write a QML app for this that uses the dbus backend :)
<ogra_> ncls, aha !
<ogra_> yeah
<mcphail> ogra_: when I get my phone I'll make that my first project
<ogra_> :D
<dobey> ogra_: is that accessible by a confined app?
<mcphail> dobey: all ogra_'s apps break the rules!
<popey> dbarth: it's not possible to switch between multiple google email accounts with the gmail webapp, is it? Can we make that easier? Is it planned to?
<mcphail> ogra_: just looking at your dbus-property-service package on lp. Any links to docs?
<ogra_> dobey, sure, that is why there is a dbus interface
<ogra_> mcphail, not really :)
<ogra_> dobey, developer-mode uses the same interface from system-settings
<mcphail> ogra_: i've never really understood dbus :(
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure, i'm just setting up phonesim now to look at the pin lock bug too
<dobey> ogra_: system-settings is unconfined; are you sure access to the dbus API isn't blocked by the apparmor profiles for confined apps? :)
<ogra_> no, i'm not ... :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i haven't used phonesim in a while, for some reason the cellular panel is showing no SIM
<kenvandine> jgdx, ideas?
<ogra_> i just imagine it is possible
<mcphail> ogra_: actually, looks quite simple. Didn't realise it was a shell script. Self documenting!
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll test your branch on a device too, but i could take a quick swing with phonesim since i need it anyway
 * ogra_ prefers shell over anything ... 
<ogra_> a kernel and busybox is all you need to write a complete OS :)
<mcphail> ogra_: does setting one of mtp|adb|ptp|rndis disable the others?
<ogra_> ptp,mtp and rndis are mutually exclusive iirc
<ogra_> and ptp is only supported on certain devices ... i forgot if the krilling is among these
<mcphail> ok
<dobey> mtp is an extension of ptp anyway
<mcphail> is krillin the codename for the bqphone?
<ogra_> tell that to the gadget driver :P
<ogra_> yeah
<mcphail> googling for krillin is spectacularly unhelpful unless you're into anime
<ogra_> haha
<dobey> only one show in particular
<mcphail> it doeesn't help therre is another character called "android"
<dobey> that's google's fault for picking such a generic term
<mcphail> dobey: looking at the search results i suspect they picked it on purpose
<dobey> krillin? or android?
<mcphail> dobey: it looks as if "android" is "krillin"'s partner
<dbarth> popey: for google apps, all have an internal account switch feature
<dobey> it's dragonball, everyone is everyone's partner
<popey> ah true
 * mcphail has no idea about that corner of popular culture
<dbarth> popey: for example for gmail, you go into the gear menu, and from there you should see a drop down to sign in with another account
<dbarth> popey: that's part of our test plan btw; so i know it works
<dobey> but i'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with why google picked android as the name :)
<dbarth> for gmail at least
<mcphail> dobey: :)
<dobey> dbarth, popey: does gmail webapp use the online-accounts account? or it requires signing in via web?
<dobey> dbarth: the former i think is a general problem for webapps that use online-accounts integration
<dbarth> dobey: it uses OA
<dbarth> but once you're authenticated with your main account (the one that is checked by account-polld btw), then you can also switch internally to another account
<dobey> dbarth: sure, but then you're just logging in via the browser itself, and not using the online-accounts integration
<mcphail> ogra_: if I write a standard (contained) app, can I call the "dbus-send" command directly or do I have to go through your interface?
<ogra_> mcphail, no, i think you will need a C++ Qt snippet to provide yo a QML interface
<ogra_> you can surely steal that from the developer mode implementation in system-settings
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - can do the standard qt part. Just wondering about the apparmor constraints about what I can and can't call
<ogra_> yeah, i'm not sure about that
<mcphail> ok - i'll experiment
<dobey> dbarth: i think we should probably try to come up with a better solution that works with multiple online-accounts accounts, if yu've got them set up. that way pepoople won't have to log in to the same accounts N times and can just switch at will
<dobey> one more benefit of native apps
<dobey> whee
 * ogra_ just dropped online accounts from the recent vivid image btw :P
<jgdx> kenvandine, still having issues?
<dbarth> dobey: actually mardy is implementing a bit of that, but not to support multi account right now, but improve signon scenarios
<dobey> ogra_: so nobody can install apps on it? :P
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/149.changes
<ogra_> dobey, apps are overrated ... we use scopes !
<jgdx> kenvandine, I do a ofono restart (not sure if that's necessary), and $ /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enable-modem /sim1
<dobey> not without online accounts you don't :P
<kenvandine> jgdx, i think i need to reboot, i can't restart any upstart services :)
<ogra_> yeah, there is that :)
<mardy> dbarth: well, in practice we'll have multi account support :-)
<AlanBell> is there a recommended way to run a simple web server on the phone?
<kenvandine> dbus errors
<mardy> ogra_: scary, why is that?
<ogra_> AlanBell, grab a statically built lighthttpd and run it in /home/phablet :)
<ogra_> mardy, dont worry, thats only desktop libs
<AlanBell> thanks ogra_
<dbarth> mardy: at some point, but this is not a priority for now
<mardy> ogra_: ops, right, and you were talking about touch images. All is fine then :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i just wanted to scare dobey ... but that didnt work, he shot back with facts :)
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> ogra_, dobey is cool like that
<kenvandine> bullet proof :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, after discovering i couldn't restart any services... i decided to do a dist-upgrade before rebooting, it's been like a week
<kenvandine> but now i'm terrified to reboot... forgot i've seen some people complaining about failure to boot vivid desktop since the systemd change
<ogra_> and people complain that you have to reboot more when using systemd ... obviously all lies !
<kenvandine> oh, i wonder if the dbus error from upstart trying to restart ofono has anything to do with the systemd transition
<ogra_> on the phone ?
<kenvandine> desktop
<ogra_> or on the desktop
<ogra_> yeah, that could be
<kenvandine> sigh... i need phonesime :)
<kenvandine> phonesim even
<ogra_> have some confidence in your colleagues :)
<jgdx> I'm on vivid, haven't seen any issues like that
<ogra_> just reboot ... pitti tested it
<kenvandine> yeah, just saw a couple comments on g+ over the weekend
 * kenvandine reboots
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure phonesim was ported to systemd yet
<jgdx> byeeee
<ogra_> (and it kind of lives from the upstart job hackery)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, running AudioFlinger with pulseaudio does not work.
<peat-psuwit> I modify mediaserver to run only AudioFlinger. setParameters is called, but there's no effect.
<jgdx> kenvandine, a ok?
<kenvandine> nvidia woes... just had to reconfigure
<kenvandine> jgdx, settings still says no sim detected though
<kenvandine> even though phonesim is running
<kenvandine> ogra_, what's the systemd way of restarting services?
<ogra_> systemctl | grep servicename
<ogra_> systemctl restart <servicename>
<jgdx> kenvandine, did you enable the sim?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i have to uncomment those lines in the .conf file right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> yeah, that's why i wanted to do this restart now
<kenvandine> but... never seems to finish restarting
<jgdx> so list modems is empty?
<kenvandine> it shows /phonesim
<kenvandine> but no interfaces
<kenvandine> restart is taking forever... just not returning
<kenvandine> finally... i tried stop instead... that only took a couple minutes :)
<jgdx> enabling the sim is not uncommenting the lines in the .conf file, btw
<kenvandine> oh crap
<kenvandine> i thought it was :)
<kenvandine> so what do i need to do?
<jgdx> you need that
 * kenvandine is rusty
<jgdx> but you also need to run the enable-sim script
<kenvandine> oh, with it running?
<jgdx> yes
<jgdx> like urfkill does
<kenvandine> where do i find that?
<kenvandine> in ofono scripts?
<jgdx> kenvandine, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enable-modem /sim1
<jgdx> s/sim1/phonesim
<kenvandine> i see
<jgdx> kenvandine, you'll also need /usr/share/ofono/scripts/online-modem /phonesim
<kenvandine> i already tried to stop the service again... that'll take a couple minutes
 * kenvandine wonders why it's so damn slow
<jgdx> how do you run phonesim?
<kenvandine> sudo systemctl start ofono-phonesim.service
<kenvandine> using the service
 * kenvandine misses upstart there
<jgdx> okay, I have no experience there. I just run ofono-phonesim -p 12345 /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml
<jgdx> that's upstart?
<kenvandine> that's what upstart used to run, with the ofono-phonesim-autostart package
<kenvandine> now it takes forever to start
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, now i see the SIM but it has not tech preference UI shown
<jgdx> kenvandine, phonesim does not support that
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so this is expected :)
<jgdx> yes, the interface isn't implemented
<kenvandine> jgdx, confirmed your branch works
<jgdx> kenvandine, wunderbar
<kenvandine> now to see what happens with pin locking :)
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: right, but you're running the full server, right?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: were you able to see if it's setting the parameters correctly?
<rsalveti> logcat should help showing what is going on
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, sorry, but I just see that audioflinger isn't loaded successfully.
<rsalveti> what is the issue?
<peat-psuwit> logcat show one line for audioflinger: Using default 3000 mSec as standby time.
<peat-psuwit> I guess I forget to enable audiopolicyservice
<rsalveti> right
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, is there anything else I need to enable?
<rsalveti> I think just the policy service
<rsalveti> not sure if that will interfere with anything though
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Let me try once more.
<peat-psuwit> (I have to sleep soon)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, seems like audioflinger doesn't load "primary" hw module.
<rsalveti> hm, that should be the audio HAL itself
<rsalveti> weird because it seems pulse was able to see it
<rsalveti> were you able to get pulse to work with it?
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Yes, pulseaudio is working.
<peat-psuwit> Maybe pulseaudio is preventing audioflinger from opening that. But from the log, audioflinger doesn't even try.
<rsalveti> right, it seems it couldn't even find the HAL
<rsalveti> usually it just gets the device id and looks for the HAL
<rsalveti> maybe something is missing in there, but just try to debug a bit more
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, But I think nothing has instructed audioflinger to do so. Who calls loadHwModule() normally?
<jgdx> seb128, would this need an rtm branch as well? Rtm fails to build for me with that failure.
<jgdx> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1421607
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421607 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Misses #include, failing to build on Qt 5.4" [High,Fix released]
<luckybunny> my aquaris had a weird glitch today
<luckybunny> it started continuously vibrating and sort of got stuck
<luckybunny> this is the point where I'd normally take the battery out. Fortunately it became responsive and allowed me to reboot
<jgdx> luckybunny, I think that is known. bfiller ^?
<dobey> luckybunny: there are reports of that happening sometimes when lots of sms come in or similar
<luckybunny> but should the same happen in future.... the battery isn't removable afaik
<luckybunny> I had no sms
<luckybunny> only one notification.. that it had found the SD card that's been in it since monday
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: I think it's audioflinger itself, but would need to check
<rsalveti> because it's the only audio hal client
<jgdx> kenvandine, rtm mp here https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apn-no-overwrite-1415495-rtm/+merge/254129
<ryan_evos> mariogrip, Hey, long time no see.
<ryan_evos> mariogrip, how's it going
<ryan_evos> ?
<rsalveti> mariogrip: were you able to have any progress regarding the wifi driver?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> ext3/4 is still not supported for external devices via usb?
<dobey> external devices via usb are supported?
<studio_> sure
<studio_> lsusb
<dobey> i don't have an otg cable so i clearly can't plug anything into my phone over usb
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ I wasn't sure about your comment on removing hisotryClear() signal, and also I'm not sure what's the best way to expose the count property. This could work?
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/settings-page/revision/943
<studio_> i bought one for 3 Euros and it is working fine
<dobey> anyway, if they actually work and are handled the same as SD cards, then it was already previously explained to you that only vfat is supported for automount
<studio_> dobey, so everything what is supported via otg is depending from the kernel and its drivers?
<Zasplas> hi :)
<studio_> hi
<dobey> no there are userspace elements too
<dobey> like udev
<studio_> dobey, sorry, don't understand for exp. lsusb shows me Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser, but keyboard and mouse are not working. but Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c012 Logitech, Inc. Mouseman Dual Optical is working?
<dobey> studio_: what does that have to do with ext3/4 storage devices?
<studio_> hid is also not working
<dobey> well hid is apparently working
<dobey> logitech unifying devices are apparently not working
<studio_> ok
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, mostly, yes. rowCountChanged shouldn’t take any arguments, and it should be emitted whenever a new entry is inserted, whenever entries are removed, and when all entries are cleared
<dobey> if hid was not working, the mouseman would not work either
<dobey> but since the e4.5 doesn't really support the convergence stuff, using it there is probably not worthwhile
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, cool, thanks, Do I should leave it  also in the constructor?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no, no need for it there
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, and ideally, we’d need additional unit tests for this count property in tests/unittests/history-model/tst_HistoryModelTests.cpp
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I'll take a look, thanks for informations :-)
<studio_> dobey, the "Mouseman Dual Optical" is an additional usb-device not a hid and it is working, but mir still got no mouse pointer ;)
<studio_> dobey, what do you mean with "convergence stuff"?
<dobey> studio_: it is a hid device. what do you think "hid" means?
<studio_> human interface device, but what does "convergence stuff" means?
<dobey> it means the work that's been going on to enable convergence
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, added flickable and fixed (I think) rowCount(). Have to go now, I'll work on it again tomorrow morning - need to implment abstractbutton (easy) and fix encapsulation (not so difficult I think)
<rpadovani> If you have any urgency feel free to fork it and continue the work :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, awesome, no urgency yet so I’ll leave it to you, you’re doing a great job on it
<rpadovani> thanks :-) Have a nice evening o/
<studio_> dobey, i really do not understand, convergence between bq and canonical?
<popey> studio_: device convergence - same code base on phone / tablet / laptop / desktop / fridge
<dobey> convergence as in plug in a mouse and keyboard and have them be useful
<jose> fridges!
<studio_> popey, thanks.
<hoxer> Hello. Is there a way to connect an Ubuntu Touch device with Ubuntu SDK? It seems it doesn't work out of the box. I have plugged the device with a usb cable
<dobey> hoxer: you must enable developer mode on the device first
<hoxer> check
<hoxer> Perhaps reboot it
<dobey> hoxer: if you're on 14.04, you also probably need to add ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa and upgrade the sdk and tools, so it will work
<hoxer> Ahhh thanks dobey
<nik90> hoxer: and also ensure that the screen is unlocked (after enabling developer mode)
<hoxer> Oh this awesomeness. My head will explode
<popey> buy a hat
<hoxer> and a new face
<mariogrip> ryan_evos rsalveti: I have been sick (got the flu), so i haven't be able to do much...
<DonkeyHotei> i've been recovering from a flu myself
<rsalveti> mariogrip: hope you get better soon!
<ryan_evos> Heh, ironic
<ryan_evos> I just came down with something
<adrian47> Is there an alternative to logcat? (it is too short) or way to make logcat buffer bigger?
<adrian47> Eventually to save logcats output to file in maybe 10s periods? I am using now one line script inserted to rc0.d folder to get logcat on partition while powering off device
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Turns out that there is some problem in my audio_policy.conf
<peat-psuwit> So, I fixed that, and Audioflinger is now running.
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<peat-psuwit> But calling doesn't work anyway. Parameters is passed to HAL, but voice isn't forwarded.
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> what I did before was comparing the logcat from android and from ubuntu
<rsalveti> to make sure that all the HAL calls were actually happening
<rsalveti> we might be missing another device specific parameter in your case
<rsalveti> even if not done by rild
<adrian47> And where sdcard is mounted?
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Maybe that's the case.
<rsalveti> I had cases before where audioflinger would be doing device specific things
<peat-psuwit> Anyway, I have to go to bed now. Thank you for your help!
<rsalveti> because on android they can fork anything
<rsalveti> sure, np
<rsalveti> adrian47: /media/phablet on bq
<adrian47> rsalveti, /media/phablet/sdcard ?
<adrian47> or whole phablet folder is sdcard?
<rsalveti> adrian47: that depends on the sdcard name/id actually
<rsalveti> like /media/phablet/5BCB-723C (mine)
<rsalveti> but there is only that folder in there
<adrian47> rsalveti, ok thanks
<studio_> adrian47, the name from the sdcard is phablet. it is a little bit confused
<mariogrip> rsalveti: do you have an idea why android fstab is not mounting firmware correctly?
<studio_> adrian47, /media/phablet/<device>, sorry :(
<rsalveti> mariogrip: my guess from the other day is that the mount command, from busybox, might not be accepting all the additional options you got in there
<rsalveti> mariogrip: let me see if I can include the real mount in there
<rsalveti> but one thing to help is just removing the extra options from the fstab
<rsalveti> just to see if it gets mounted
<adrian47> mariogrip, can i see one any line from your fstab?
<adrian47> i see that touch script doesn't support by-num option
<mariogrip> https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_device_oneplus_bacon/blob/v4.4/configs-ubuntu/fstab.bacon
<adrian47> I am working at it too now :)
<genii> heh blobs of bacon
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<Tassadar> especialy "context=..." probably won't work with ubuntu's kernel
<brunch875> haha nice webpage
<genii> popey: :D
<studio_> +1
<adrian47> :)
<mariogrip> Tassadar: I will try to remove that
<adrian47> I fixed mounting in my case some time ago but I am starting from scratch and i don't remember how I did that :D
<studio_> ehm, how to edit stored contacts in the phone?
<popey> open contact app
<studio_> and how?
<adrian47> I see in touch script:  [ -e ${rootmnt}/userdata/SWAP.img ] && swapon ${rootmnt}/userdata/SWAP.img
<dobey> studio_: tap on a contact then the edit icon
<dobey> the pencil/lines icon
<adrian47> And it isn't setup my SWAP.img file
<adrian47> file is ok, because mounting manually with that command works
<studio_> dobey, i can't edit?
<adrian47> and it should be in system partition, yes?
<studio_> i can share and delete, but not edit?
<dobey> studio_: i'm not questioning your personal abilities
<popey> studio_: tap the contact, tap the little head next to the contact, tap edit
<brunch875> studio_: swipe contact to the right
<dobey> oh right, the head icon first
<brunch875> bin in red will appear
<popey> brunch875: he doesnt want to delete
<brunch875> oh
<brunch875> whoops!
<rsalveti> mariogrip: remove the options and see if it helps, if that works, I can update the inird to include a proper mount binary that is not from busybox
<dobey> popey: on the other hand, why doesn't that swipe action also show the edit icon :)
<studio_> wipe to the right it offers delete?
<mariogrip> IT worked!
<popey> studio_: dont do that
<popey> studio_: do what me and dobey said
<dobey> studio_: tap contact, tap head icon, tap edit icon in toolbar
<brunch875> the one which looks like a pencil
<brunch875> that's edit
<rsalveti> mariogrip: what worked exactly? :-)
<mariogrip> it mounted modems
<mariogrip> .mdt files
<rsalveti> mariogrip: great, what did you change?
<rsalveti> was the mount options?
<mariogrip> yes
<rsalveti> great
<studio_> again, when i tab on the contact, for exp. own number, nothing happend. when i wipe to the right i cab delete ...
<studio_> cab=can
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195254.png
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195301.png
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195308.png
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195315.png
<popey> ^ like that
<dobey> omfg
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195354.png
<popey> one more :)
<dobey> the contact name, not the number
<dobey> the number is for making a call/sms
<cotton> hello everyone :)
<brunch875> I never thought I'd be using totem as my favourite music player
<cotton> i've got a bq aquaris 4.5, and with the Ubuntu 14.10(r20) update seems there is a drop in performance am i right?
<studio_> popey, no, when i tab on my "own number" i also can's see my own number. maybe it is depending from the addresbook-version (ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-027) i installed on my 15.04?
<dobey> cotton: shouldn't be
<popey> studio_: you're not explaining well what's happening
<studio_> :(
<popey> you're effectively saying "It doesnt work" and not saying how
<popey> take a screenshot / photo to show us what's wrong
<studio_> again, tab on contact nothing happend
<popey> screenshot?
<studio_> how?
<studio_> where?
<popey> press vol up and vol down together
<popey> will create a screenshot in your Pictures folder
<cotton> dobey: battery drains faster, web content sync slows down,... is there any place where i could see the bugs and changelog for versions? 14.10(r20)
<brunch875> you can also connect phone to USB using developer mode. Then on PC type phablet-screenshot output.png
<cotton> dobey: or new features that are coming? thanks
<studio_> popey, i know how to make a screenshot with the bq e4.5 but how to show, that nothing happends, when i touch an contact?
<popey> I want to see what's on the screen
<dobey> cotton: that version had fixes for battery life, so if it's draining faster something else is wrong
<dobey> studio_: you have a contact with a phone number assigned to it, yes?
<studio_> where can i upload temporary a screenschot?
<popey> imgur.com
<cotton> dobey: ok dobey, where could i see that these bugs have been fixed? Could you copy a link please?
<cotton> dobey: thanks
<cotton> i think is called a changelog
<popey> we don't have an easily digestible change log, the data is spread over many places
<dobey> there's http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/ but i don't know what image matches up exactly with r20 in stable
<cotton> dobey: thanks  :)
<cotton> dobey: And my last question, is there any place on the web where i could see what is coming on ubuntu touch and the new versions
<cotton> ?
<dobey> not really
<cotton> dobey: i mean new features, thanks
<dobey> there may be blog posts from design team or marketing or such, or meizu might post teasers of the device or such
<brunch875> like cc-c-cconvergence
<brunch875> check this out
<dobey> other than that though, you can subscribe to the ubuntu-phone mailing list, and follow the updates from the landing team
<brunch875> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M
<brunch875> pretty weet
<cotton> dobey: i see, thanks alot dobey
<cotton> and thanks brunch875
<brunch875> ;)
<cotton> :)
<brunch875>  I'm assembling a team in college to create a native IRC client for this summer
<brunch875> hopefully learns some utouch on the process
<popey> studio_: tap the little head next to the person, on the right
<popey> studio_: it should expand like this http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195301.png
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey whay do you have B&Q's phone number?
<popey> why not
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I mean... fair enough xD
<dobey> b&q? or bq?
<dobey> though i think bq probably publishes their number on their web site too :P
<brunch875> I can't see it anywhere
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey b&q on popey 's contact, I was just wondering why you'd have there number :P
<davmor2> dobey: definitely B&Q  popey is a geek and an infernal tinkerer
<ahayzen> lol and BBC Breakfast?
<dobey> talk radio
<dobey> i presume
<dobey> or at least some morning show
<ahayzen> its the morning tv show on BBC ONE :)
<popey> ya
<genii> brunch875: http://www.bq.com/gb/technical-support.html "Call us on +44 20 70 48 01 42 office hours Monday to Sunday 8:00 to 19:30"
<ChloeWolfieGirl> and its very inportant that alan has there number when he's watching it
<genii> brunch875: Great Britain tz
<dobey> how else would he call in to tell them about ubuntu?
<brunch875> ooo there it is
<dobey> of course
<dobey> now i'm hungry for some bbq
<brunch875> Llámanos al
<brunch875> 91 142 06 82
<genii> Mmmmm ribs
<brunch875> Horario de atención
<brunch875> Lunes a Viernes
<brunch875> 9:00h a 20:30h
<brunch875> that's probably a better one
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey  same, first time I saw B&Q I thought BBQ!
<dobey> i'm sure that's why popey calls them. gotta refill the gas tank for the bbq somewhere
<popey> (I used to work for them)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I like how this channel is just talking about popeys contact, who the contact is, why he might call said contact, and now popeys work history xD
<studio_> popey, so, does it help?
<popey> 20:17 < popey> studio_: tap the little head next to the person, on the right
<popey> 20:17 < popey> studio_: it should expand like this http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-25-195301.png
<mariogrip> Hey, ChloeWolfieGirl. are you still waiting for bacon WIFI? xP
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Oh hey mariogrip yups xD
<studio_> sorry, i do not unterstand that, please try the url i posted im the pm window
<studio_> popey, "tap the little head next to the person" ... how to explain you, that this is not working?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> studio_ when you tap the name does it show the little head? if so what happens when you tap the head?
<studio_> n o t h i n g
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: sorry for working slow xP
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip PFFFFT xD
<studio_> maybe it is helpfull, bq E4.5 Ubuntu 15.04 (r160)
<adrian47> Anyone knows waht can I do to restart UT into recovery? maybe some hack? My volume button will die in moment
<studio_> adrian47, use the original MTK-Tools from bq and flash the image via mtk-tools to your device
<studio_> hard-reset
<dobey> studio_: i'm pretty sure adrian47 is porting to another device, and not asking about the bq
<adrian47> studio_, i am porting it to my device
<studio_> ah, sorry, ok
<dobey> adrian47: "adb restart recovery" ?
<adrian47> studio_, but thanks for trying help :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> adrian47,  adb bootloader  ?
<adrian47> dobey, when i turn on developer mode or connect by adb or ssh, Ubuntu Touch freeze...
<adrian47> and I really don't know why, debugging is hard for now
<dobey> don't know other than doing it from bootloader then
<adrian47> is the way to change how power off button in power menu works?
<dobey> don't know
<dobey> well not without changing code anyway
<dobey> anyway, i have to go
<dobey> later
<studio_> btw. what about orga's 64gb sd-card for the bq-phone, is it a sandisk "48" or "95"?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> later dobey
<studio_> hmm, seems to be i have the latest version from "address-book-app" on my phone "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert."
<studio_> so, please, can someone confirm or disconfirm that it is a bug or not?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> studio_ I'd report it as a bug if the software isn't working correctly, wether thats something you've done, or something thats just not working with 15.04 on the bq phone is beyond me though
<adrian47> [  179.343719] mmc_can_erase: called
<adrian47> [  179.343719] mmc_erase: mmc_erase() disabled for protection. from = 781824, nr = 512, arg = 1
<adrian47> It's normal?
<adrian47> I have it maaaany times in dmesg
<Tassadar> adrian47: which phone is that?
<adrian47> I am porting UT to HTC DHD
<Tassadar> :D
<Tassadar> it might have buggy emmc firmware, so some erase commands which might cause bricks might be ignored in kernel
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I cant wait to see all the different phones people will be able to put ubuntu on, it'll be interesting!
<Anon_38721> Hey, is bluetooth working on BQ E4.5? I've tried pairing with my (a) car handsfree kit, (b) bluetooth keyboard and (c) original Samsung Galaxy S... Nothing! Am I doing something wrong or is bluetooth not yet functional?
<brunch875> not entirely...
<Anon_38721> Ah okay. It seems to get as far as finding *something* - The Galaxy S it shows the correct name but the keyboard just shows '...'
<Anon_38721> But I cannot seem to click on the entries or actually do anything.
<robin-hero> Anon_38721: It works for me with bluetooth headphone and my computer too.
<Anon_38721> Okay. The problem is me then :)
<Anon_38721> I'll have another look, I must be missing something *pretty* obvious :)
<Anon_38721> Hmm, the entries are just grayed out. Not a clue.
<robin-hero> Is somebody know when will the new calculator app hit the store?
<adrian47> Other question: what is init.svc.rmt_storage property? :)
<adrian47> Hahahah:   [    5.537139] [USB] Charging with 1800mA current
<adrian47> :D
<Anon_38721> Also, is it me or does the browser take *ages* to render a page? It seems to download pretty quickly but then the progress bar sits still for 10s+ before displaying the page.
<Anon_38721> Only just using the phone for the first time this evening so it's all new to me :) Not sure where to set my expectations!
<brunch875> 10+ seconds?
<brunch875> it has to be a poor connectivity!
<brunch875> mine's blazing fast
<Anon_38721> Well, I'm sat here on my laptop next to the phone and that loads the same pages instantly
<Anon_38721> It seems to be the rendering
<brunch875> is your laptop ubuntu?
<Anon_38721> No- Accept my apologies :)
<Anon_38721> Win 8.1
<brunch875> I think the desktop ubuntu has the same web browser as the phone
<brunch875> keep in mind you're comparing a small CPU to a big one!
<mota_> hello; please is there any way installing skype on ubuntu touch ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mota_ theres only a webapp which I don't think works
<DonkeyHotei> there's a skype webapp? where?
<mota_> ChloeWolfieGirl: : thanks what about skype .deb is it worthy to try ?
<brunch875> is that one ARM compatible?
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu touch does not use .dev
<DonkeyHotei> *.deb
<mota_> so is there any voip port i can use ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mota_ theres no voip app on ubuntu touch yet if thats what you mean
<mota_> ChloeWolfieGirl: thanks a lot ...
<Anon_38721> I'm torn 50:50. I like the idea of using a cutting edge mobile OS but at the same time I'm not sure it's quite ready for the market. To return or not to return...
<Anon_38721> Then again, I'm sure development will be rapid with devices in hand :)
<brunch875> why do you think it's not ready? To me, it feels much more responsive than the average android
<Anon_38721> The scopes thing feels great. The bluetooth thing is annoying, lack of email notifications is also a bit of a shame. I'm coming from a 4 yr old (I think) Samsung Galaxy S so my expectations were low. If it could do everything that could do I'd be happy but not being able to use in the car, slow browsing, etc.
<Anon_38721> What's good is great, but there are a few holes.
<Anon_38721> I'm sure those holes are different for every user, which makes targetting development that bit harder still
<mota_> ;-)
<mota_> sudo su - is a challenge
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, I beleive email notifications have a high rating in the Dekko launchpad bug!
<Anon_38721> I'm amazed a production Ubuntu handset has hit the market and everybody should be so proud of the achievement. Give it another few months and it could be awesome... But I'm not sure I want to carry two devices for the moment :)
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl: Interesting, thanks :)
<brunch875> I moved from the galaxy S+ myself and the internet feels much faster on the BQ device
<Anon_38721> It's little things that seem a bit restrictive. I cannot seem to change bluetooth device name for example. Is it a deal breaker? Not at all. But that sort of thing seems to be standard these days (note, though, that I never change it from the default so it cannot be that much of an issue :) )
<mota_> ChloeWolfieGirl: There is no way to port skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb to ubuntu-touch ?
<brunch875> yeah, bluetooth is annoying. But it's enroute
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mota_ IDK much about porting an app, but I'd assume if theres a arm version, if you make the device read and write, I'd assume you could run it, I mean someone got Libre Office to run on Ubuntu on a nexus 4 and 7
<Anon_38721> The gestures are smart. Not sure how much I'll find use for 'Near by' given the stuff it's showing me is really not relevant. Having said that, it's *different* and I find that exciting.Some real potential but (for me) not quite there.
<Anon_38721> It'd be great if I was able to contribute, alas I'm not sure I'd be much use! :)
<Anon_38721> First launch of HERE maps: "Download the HERE app for Android" <--- That's the sort of thing I'm on about. Don't get me wrong, I''m sure it's hard to iron out *everything* but just trying to look at it from an impartial, person-on-the-street point of view.
<Anon_38721> Also, how is voice search/control coming along? Is it on the roadmap? Indeed, is there a roadmap I could look at? Thanks!
<brunch875> hah, you mean something like siri or cortana?
<brunch875> I've heard they're working on something, but it's probably far away in terms of time
<Anon_38721> Yes
<Anon_38721> Oh, okay.
<Anon_38721> Hmm, panning in the HERE app is not working for me either.
<Anon_38721> Moving up/down seems to scroll instead.
<Anon_38721> However, pathwind is epic. So you win some and you lose some:)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Its because its a webapp, most websites you go to seem to tell you to go to the Android app store..
<brunch875> yeah, utouch is recognized as android
<brunch875> I personally prefer using google maps
<Anon_38721> Okay...
<brunch875> but that's a matter of taste
<Anon_38721> As a question to those involved in the development, or indeed who have closely followed the project: Do *you* see this as an end-user device? Or do you still see it as a technical preview? Do you think it's really for anybody and everybody?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> OSMTouch :3
<Anon_38721> Where do *you* think it's being pitched?
<brunch875> I'm not inside development, but I do see it as an end-user device
<brunch875> mostly if you compare it to early versions of andorid/iphone/winphone
<brunch875> especially winphone, which bricked when updated to mango
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, if it had the apps I'd say its more or less ready, but since it doesn't I see it as only for the more technical/can deal with limitations.
<brunch875> :D
<Anon_38721> I had a Google G1 - I'm not sure if you'd consider that early or not but I think for it's time it felt more polished than this does.
<Anon_38721> I remember being able to load Shazam and it identify a song playing on MTV and was amazed.
<brunch875> shazam didn't come bundled with android, did it?
<brunch875> apps take some time to develop
<brunch875> this has just hit the market
<Anon_38721> No, but it was available the day I got my handset, which as an end-user is all that mattered to me, same as it does now.
<Anon_38721> The G1 was, as i understand it, the first android phone to hit the market.
<Anon_38721> I may be wrong, though.
<Anon_38721> I'm not sure how much development there had been prior to G1 launch, for example.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> brunch875, I'm not saying they don't, I'm just saying if ubuntu had them I'd say that ubuntu would be ready for most people
<Anon_38721> But its the entire package that matters to the man in the street. If I gave my brother-in-law this handset and told him to use it for a day he'd fail in that task. And that's what I'm getting at... Not sure it really is end-user. As it is, I cannot help but find it charming and hope it succeeds because it's something new and I love the idea of the community effort that has gone into bringing this to fruition!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, they would fail at android 5 if they've never seen or used android at all as well
<Anon_38721> I'm not sure it's at all helpful to *anybody* to compare this to Android 5, the latter has had much longer to develop and I'm positive most people could get by with it.
<brunch875> I managed to move around with maps, places calls, battery lasts longs, plays music and webms...
<brunch875> personally I'm much more happy than what I was when I got the first windows phone
<Anon_38721> I like the defensiveness of the community, the real apparent love of the system butI think it's important to have an eye over the full picture.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721,  it is because if someone whos never seen or used android can't use android 5, then of cause you shouldn't expect anyone who's never seen or used ubuntu touch to beable to use ubuntu touch, it doesn't matter what version of android or what version of ubuntu, it always takes a while for someone to get used to something new/something they've never seen or used before
<Anon_38721> Android 5 is much more ready as a use-out-of-the-box experience than this. It *will* change and I'm excited to see that happen but actively comparing it at this stage does *this* a diservice, surely?
<brunch875> you can't compare android 5 to this stage of development
<Anon_38721> Well I've not met a single person who cannot use Android 5 or who has been unable to do what they've needed with it. Are you that person?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, what I'm saying, is if you grab someone whos never used a phone or seen a phone before, give them a nexus 4 with android on and one with Ubuntu on, NEITHER of them will be used that day
<brunch875> I put kitkat to my galaxy s+, I had no issue with that
<Anon_38721> (This coming - by the way - from somebody sick of Android, my main reason for considering Ubuntu)
<brunch875> sick of it? why?
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl:  I disagree.
<Anon_38721> brunch875:  Not sure. I suppose I did not feel any innovation going on. For the past few years phones were getting faster but nothing new came of it.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, but you're compairing it to people who use Android, or iOS, sure if ubuntu worked like Android, but then it'd be the same, why would we want that?
<Anon_38721> You guys,however, are doing something new and exciting. That's great.
<mota_> ChloeWolfieGirl: do you think quemu will work ?
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl: I think you've missing my point. I'm not sure how else to phrase it - Android feels more polished, right? Android has more apps, right? The average person can find the tools they need to do what they want in the day with Android. I cannot with this.
<brunch875> I have big hopes on utouch because it'll converge with the desktop and runs without the damn heavy java virtual machine
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl:  But your right, this is pushing boundaries. I don't feel Android is.
<brunch875> Android is much more developed, man. You're just stating the obvious
<Anon_38721> Sure
<brunch875> I mean, you can't just buy the first ubuntu device and expect it to have a torrenting app
<Anon_38721> But what I'm saying is *to the man in the street* does that matter? They want to hand over dollar and get a device. That's it. Until it catches up then it will be overlooked. And while Ubuntu catches up the other devices will be further developing. I'm sure it'll be possible to bridge the gap! But like anything, it can be hard to compete with the competition, especially as the new kid on the block.
<Anon_38721> brunch875: I appreciate that and that's why I don't think it's ready for everybody but ready for those who can work around that detail.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mota_ IDK but emulating on the devices out now wouldn't be recommended even if it did, mostly due to the low spec
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, sure if you got 1 person who knew how to use both and needed to use skype, they're going to go for the android phone
<Anon_38721> Hence my interest in whether this was being pitched as a technical preview (in which case it beats my expectations and has a lot of potential) or as an end-user device (in which case I think the competition is stronger *at this stage*)
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl: Give me an alternative to Skype, then?
<Anon_38721> You cannot.
<Anon_38721> That's the issue, right? :) I'm not *blaming* I'm trying to look at it from the other view.
<Anon_38721> If you're used to having that functionality then you expect that functionality... Even if not available in the form of the same app.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, I didn't say I could, previously I said, If Ubuntu had the apps then I'd say it was a device for everyone
<DonkeyHotei> alternatives to skype simply do not exist
<Anon_38721> Without that functionality you have (duh!) a less functional device :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> DonkeyHotei, theres plenty of VOIP that exist, none that I'd like to use much other then TOX but they exist, not on Ubuntu touch
<DonkeyHotei> skype does not qualify as voip
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl: And that's the point, surely? :)
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl: Your passion is clear, however, I'll give you that :)
<mota_> skype is voip
<brunch875> anon, are you not liking your device?
<mota_> until you not have coaxial
<brunch875> you should at least be impressed by the gain of performance, no?
<Anon_38721> brunch875: Liking? Yes, it's very nice. Met my expectations? No. But then in hindsight they were set too high, given.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, I was saying earlier that if ubuntu HAD the apps then it'd be aimed at the mass, but it doesn't so its not yet :P
<DonkeyHotei> skype is its own private protocol with server-side contact lists that simply cannot be accessed without an official client
<Anon_38721> ChloeWolfieGirl: In which case, I agree. Until then I think my phone will be going back :)
<studio_> Anon_38721, have you ever tried the skype app from then on official store? i think it is a trojan :)
<Anon_38721> I had hoped I'd be able to 'get by' but I'm just not sure I can *yet*.
<Anon_38721> studio_: I've actually never used Skype (personally) on a mobile anyway :p
<mota_> DonkeyHotei: u joking
<DonkeyHotei> ?
<studio_> skype is a trojan :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Anon_38721, I plan to have a ubuntu phone and a back-up Android device for anything that I need, and just keep it at home for things like KIK and instagram but I can be super light weight when I want something xD
<mota_> if it use tcp stack it is ip (proto) and voice over is only codec used
<Anon_38721> I kind of thought that would be me :) I think if I came back in a year I'd be happy...
<brunch875> hah, the only thing I miss from android is that cool rougelike named pixel dungeon
<brunch875> and the email notifications
<brunch875> but that's coming pretty soon, I'm sure of taht
<Anon_38721> Well, lack of bluetooth support for the car handsfree kills it immediately for me. I cannot swap sims every time I jump in the car and it's not a feature I'm willing to lose.
<Anon_38721> Bluetooth support for keyboard? Less bothered :)
<brunch875> but man
<ChloeWolfieGirl> brunch875, I think Popey said that it'd be pretty easy to package it up in a .click
<brunch875> it said clear in the BQ store
<DonkeyHotei> there is one feature i simply cannot live without, and that is t-mobile wifi calling (UMA/GAN)
<studio_> btw. a sip-client would be nice, but it should also can handle sip-encryption!
<brunch875> BQ alredy stated bluetooth wasn't readuy
<Anon_38721> 'Bluetooth® 4.0, Bluetooth® 4.0 hardware compatibility (software not currently integrated).'
<Anon_38721> I mistaken took that as BT 4.0 support was lacking
<Anon_38721> But that older version was not.
<Anon_38721> My mistake, I appreciate.
<Anon_38721> I (stupidly) thought something my 7 year old car has built in and my 4 year old phone supports would be supported. But I appreciate I misunderstood the line in the specifications.
<popey> I think we need bluez5 for that
<popey> which should arrive in 15.04 I believe
<brunch875> popey, will it arrive for desktop too?
<DonkeyHotei> 15.04 is WAY past feature freeze
<Anon_38721> So when would we expect 15.04 to hit OTA?
<brunch875> april 2015 :D
<DonkeyHotei> april 23 i think
<popey> a few weeks before 15.04 is ready for the phone I think
<Anon_38721> Hmm.. Maybe I'll try again when the Meizu hits the market ;) A chance to get excited about that one too...
 * Anon_38721 hadn't realised how near to April we are :p
<Anon_38721> So I guess alternatively I could but the bq back in the box and retry again in a month :)
<DonkeyHotei> i am in possession of a quint-boot nexus5 (android 5.1, firefox os, sailfish os, ubuntu rtm, ubuntu devel) but i will likely sell it and get a samsung note 3
<Anon_38721> put*
<popey> the meizu device is really nice
<studio__> Anon_3872, sorry, was disconnected. what is not working on BT?
<popey> never thought I'd like bigger phones
<Anon_38721> I cannot pair with my in car hands free or bluetooth keyboards. Or come, to mention it, my old Samsung Galaxy S.
<brunch875> so you like em' bigger, huh?
<Anon_38721> I can however, at least *see* some other device that I don't reconise at all and connect... SO bluetooth surely works to a degree!
<popey> call me Professor Peach
<DonkeyHotei> for 7 years my phone was a V60g, and phones never got much smaller than that
<Anon_38721> DonkeyHotei: I loved the size of my Sony CMD-Z5 :)
<DonkeyHotei> i don't know that model
<Anon_38721> Though what a fool I felt at school, at the time, playing Clay Pigeon Shooting rather than Snake :P
<brunch875> the web explorer needs to respond to CTRL-L and/or F6
<brunch875> I hate using my mouse
<studio__> since when is a mouse working in ubuntu touch?
<brunch875> I meant for the desktop
<DonkeyHotei> there is no touch for the desktop yet
<brunch875> but there is the web browser :D
<brunch875> did you not test it yet?
<brunch875> it looks exactly the same
<brunch875> I assume it's exactly the sam
<studio__> brunch875, have you ever tried "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Windowed" ?
<brunch875> on the phone?
<studio__> yes
<brunch875> if I brick it it's your fault
<brunch875> gimme a sec :p
<brunch875> how to revert?
<brunch875> before I do anything crazy
<studio__> so switch off use "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Staged"
<studio__> that ROCKS !!!, but i need Miracast or MHL for that!
<brunch875> no such schema
<brunch875> did I typo?¿
<brunch875> I think I typed it correctly
<brunch875> No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity8'
<studio__> hmmm, on my phone it is working.
<brunch875> mine's vanilla BQ
<brunch875> last update
<Anon_38721> brunch875: Update 20?
<Anon_38721> brunch875: Or am I missing one? :)
<brunch875> I'll check
<brunch875> r20, yes
<studio__> i use 15.04 r160
<brunch875> hah
<brunch875> that's cheating
<studio__> :)
<brunch875> r160
<brunch875> I wanna go to the bleeding edge
<brunch875> to help with the testing
<ChloeWolfieGirl> messing with windowed mode on unity 8 is fun xD
<brunch875> arrrgh
<brunch875> when is unity8 hitting desktop?
<brunch875> I can't wait
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: using it on a touch screen?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> brunch875: you can try it now, but it's still early in feature development
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: it's nice, isn't it?
 * mhall119 wishes he had a touch-screen laptop now
<studio__> brunch875, i you want to play, try on your own risk, ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<brunch875> nice thanks
<brunch875> if anything fails, fastboot will still work, right?
<brunch875> I can just re-flash... right?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, really makes me feel like convergence is just around the corner xD
<brunch875> I'm dead-scared of ending up with a phone which can only blank-screen
<brunch875> happened already with windows phone 7 when updating to mango
<studio__> for me it was working and i was able to reflash android for exp. on the bq e4.5
<brunch875> but microsoft is an etirely different story...
<brunch875> I just want to know if I can brick my BQ to an unrecoverable point just touching the software
<brunch875> I think I'll askubuntu!
<studio__> i used ms xp to flash the device
<brunch875> I need to learn more about flashing and bricking before I play
<brunch875> I can't afford a new phone
<studio__> 130 euro is ok for "to play" :)
<brunch875> on the pc it's easy because if anything bad happens, you can just stick the live USB and retry
<brunch875> I must go now
<brunch875> my planet needs me
<brunch875> good night!
<Anon_38721> Is there a way to get iPlayer working? :)
<Elleo> Anon_38721: I've vaguely been considering writing a wrapper around get_iplayer (or reimplementing it in C++), but am already massively overcommitted to other projects
<Elleo> Anon_38721: but it'd certainly be a workable approach
<Anon_38721> interesting :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nigh nigh ever one
<studio__> bye
<mcphail> ogra_: I've been looking at your dbus PropertyService to set/unset rndis but I can't get my app to change or get status. Is this an apparmor issue?
<jjohansen> mcphail: grep DENIED /var/log/syslog
<jjohansen> if it is an apparmor issue, there should be denials relating to dbus in there
<mcphail> jjohansen: yes, lots of DENIED
<jjohansen> mcphail: can you pastebin them?
<mcphail> jjohansen: hard to say if they are dbus related, though
<mcphail> jjohansen: yes, 1 sec
<mcphail> jjohansen: http://pastebin.com/3uhBBNnj
<mcphail> for example
<jjohansen> mcphail: none of those are dbus
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-26
<mcphail> jjohansen: hmm. I don't really understand dbus. Should I be selcting "systemBus" or "sessionBus" for my QDBusConnection?
<jjohansen> mcphail: that would depend on who you are trying to communicate with. A system service or a session based service/task
<jjohansen> session = what goes on in a users login
<mcphail> jjohansen: I presume systemBus, then
<mcphail> jjohansen: if i pastebin my qt code can you have a quick look and see if I'm missing anything stupid?
<jjohansen> mcphail: I haven't had a change to play with qt code yet, so I probably won't be able to pick out anything with a quick look
<mcphail> jjohansen: ok. thanks anyway
<zain> Any CDMA phones on the project list?
<DonkeyHotei> those still exist?
<zain> Here in the great heartland we are stuck on yesterday and thats all the choices we have
<DonkeyHotei> i was not aware of any cdma smartphone made after android 2.3
<zain> Verizon...
<nhaines> It's just one of many reasons I stick with T-Mobile.
<DonkeyHotei> verizon has been switching away from cdma for years
<zain> wish I had that choice
<nhaines> Should be LTE sometime next year, I heard.
<nhaines> zain: in any case, the only information is that Verizon is on the Ubuntu Mobile Carrier Advisory Board since it started up.
<nhaines> Otherwise, the bq Aquaris and the Meizu MX4 are both GSM phones, as will probably be all other major phones.
<lotuspsychje> alot of happy users received their ubuntu phone so it seems :p https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<luckybunny> indeed we did
<luckybunny> well. I wasn't a happy user until I received it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> luckybunny: are you happy with the Bq's performance?
<luckybunny> so far, yes
<lotuspsychje> luckybunny: fast?
<luckybunny> it beats my Sony Xperia M
<lotuspsychje> thats nice to hear
<luckybunny> around the same price point
<lotuspsychje> im still on my nexus7 with touch
<luckybunny> so I'm assuming the people reporting bad performance might be more accustomed to higher end hardware
<lotuspsychje> yeah, i also agree, they cant compare hardware, nothing to do with ubuntu
<luckybunny> while I've been on the low-mid range since time immemorial
<nhaines> Donno, I used the bq Aquaris with Ubuntu for a weekend last month and it was pretty smooth.
<lotuspsychje> for me the big reason is ubuntu's ease and security
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: im on devel-proposed now and going crazy smooth :p daily system updates==> very happy here
<luckybunny> for me it's because I finally have a phone that might natively work with my OS of choice
<luckybunny> most androids come with their own software package for windows (and sometimes mac) only
<luckybunny> despite the device running a linux kernel
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats a good view, manufatcurers choose android in our place..
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu has jumped nicely with ubuntu touch and ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<luckybunny> my only gripe with ubuntu touch so far is the lack of certain apps I kinda rely on with android. But that's not a gripe with the OS, more the early stage in its lifetime that it's at now
<luckybunny> as time goes on, and more stuff hits the store, those gaps will be filled
<lotuspsychje> well me and popey dicussed about it yesterday, touch should stick to ubuntu apps and not mix too many others for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> like that telegram app was a nice alternative
<lotuspsychje> secure..
<lotuspsychje> im sure more nice apps will follow in the future
<lotuspsychje> who wants broken android malware packages anyway :p
<luckybunny> Telegram has been around for a while
<luckybunny> I've had it on android for over a year
<lotuspsychje> if they can hijack android on remote, they can read whatever been said on telegram too
<lotuspsychje> so far for android security
<lotuspsychje> luckybunny: but now your a lucky ubuntu touch owner :p
<luckybunny> yeah. I was one of the 250 from the first flash sale
<lotuspsychje> nice
<luckybunny> when the site got overloaded
<lotuspsychje> i hear its already the 5th flash
<luckybunny> and nobody could buy
<lotuspsychje> you from europe?
<luckybunny> UK
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> belgium here
<luckybunny> it's 4:30am
<luckybunny> I like Brussels
<luckybunny> though you probably don't live in Brussels
<lotuspsychje> pretty nice to live here
<lotuspsychje> no bruges
<lotuspsychje> city of lace and chocolats :p
<luckybunny> last time I was in Brussels, I stayed in a youth hostel, had loads of Duvel and then went to parliament the next day
<lotuspsychje> loool
<luckybunny> the folks I was with drank the bar dry in the youth hostel
<lotuspsychje> duvel is nice but dangerous, i never drink more then 3 :p
<luckybunny> yeah, it's my favourite beer
<lotuspsychje> sharp taste duvel
<luckybunny> I really should try other ones though, but I'm not much of a beer man
<luckybunny> rum is my drink
<lotuspsychje> i like rhum too
<lotuspsychje> with ice
<lotuspsychje> or mojito's
<luckybunny> yup
<luckybunny> morgan's spiced with cola
<luckybunny> at a bar, anyway. With dr pepper at home
<lotuspsychje> here they drink bacardi razz with sprite, also nice
<LetsGoGo> Just opene me eMail for ebayUK & realised that bq mobiles with definantly #UbuntuTouch are starting to stream-thru http://imgur.com/tZ1M5s6
<LetsGoGo> For example this 4.5 aquarius is starting it's bidding at 99p and ending on April Fools day at 13:00pm : Would you buy it ? http://ebay.eu/1D0pZOb
<nhaines> dpm: Just wanted to say thanks for helping with the coordination between Canonical and bq and getting the Aquaris sources clarified.  :)
<dpm> nhaines, thanks, it's appreciated - john-mcaleely and victorp should really take the credit, and the bq guys who worked over holidays to fix it!
<nhaines> Couldn't have been too fun, and of course it might not have been certain how seriously bq would take the issue.  Some very nice work all around.  :)
<robin-hero> Hi all! My bq phone arrived yesterday, and it is fantastic, I really like it. But the battery life is terrible. I poweroff everything (GPS, location, wifi, mobiledata, bluetooth) when I was going to sleep last night. The battery was full (100%), and now 8 hours later it is 76%.So the battery discharged 24% in 8 hours without any interaction. Is it 3% per hour. It is "normal"?
<nhaines> robin-hero: make sure you check for any available updates in System Settings.  This will help.
<robin-hero> nhaines: I use r20, the latest version
<robin-hero> Can anybody confirm this battery life is "normal"?
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> morning
<robin-hero> Is is too early or noone can answer my question? :)
<dholbach> maybe too early - what was it?
<robin-hero> My bq phone arrived yesterday, and it is fantastic, I really like it. But the battery life is terrible. I poweroff everything (GPS, location, wifi, mobiledata, bluetooth) when I was going to sleep last night. The battery was full (100%), and now 8 hours later it is 76%.So the battery discharged 24% in 8 hours without any interaction. Is it 3% per hour. It is "normal"?
<dholbach> I personally don't know and I don't know where you could find statistics about it, sorry.
<dholbach> you could ask on ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net though
<robin-hero> np. thanks I'll give it a try.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> is anyone looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1414799?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1414799 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "click-hook crashed with FileNotFoundError in collect_helpers(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/username/.local/share/ubuntu-push-client/helpers'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<motabhai> hello ; please is any pigdin client available for ubuntu touch ? (arm ) ?
<robin-hero> motabhai: Don't think so
<Se7> morning all
<robin-hero> morning
<CoZo> 'lo
<Se7> i was thinking it s possible to have a different messages in the circle of the ubuphone?
<Se7> my one tell me how many message i send in a day
<Se7> would be nice to have the message and the call you receive or you  miss
<robin-hero> Se7: it works like that now :)
<robin-hero> you need to knock twice on the circle
<robin-hero> and the message changes :)
<Se7> good tnx robin-hero :)
<robin-hero> Se7: you're welcome.
<Se7> i m learning :P
<robin-hero> but it would be better if it would change every X minutes
<CoZo> hello
<Se7> i don t know i think like that the battery go down faster no?
<Se7> hi CoZo
<CoZo> do know if it's yet possible to share 3G connection via wifi ?
<robin-hero> Se7: it is possible
<Se7> you mean thentering CoZo ?
<motabhai> after i switch off gps the icon remain on is it a documented bug ?
<CoZo> yep
<Se7> i don t know CoZo sorry
<Se7> but someone was talking yesterday about that...maybe you get answer soon :)
<CoZo> how i have to read logs ;o)
<Se7> motabhai, i notice that as well
<CoZo> thx Se7
<Se7> no prpbs
<ncls> CoZo, it's not possible for the moment, will be available in a future update (but don't know when)
<ncls> CoZo, you can use USB tethering by installing the Terminal App on your phone, open it, and type : "android-gadget-service enable rndis"
<ncls> didn't work for me on a macbook but it might work for you
<JamesTait> Good morning, people! Happy Make Up Your Own Holiday Day! :-D
<robin-hero> Can I turn off the Camera sound on UT?
<CoZo> thx ncis
<robin-hero> It is very annoying
<sturmflut-work> JamesTait: In that case, June 13 should be "James Clerk Maxwell Day" IMO. It is celebrated by increasing the transmit power of your WiFi router and handling strong magnets near old CRT televisions.
<popey> sturmflut-work: good vacation?
<sturmflut-work> popey: Yeah, 37 degrees at the beach and stuff like that
<JamesTait> sturmflut-work, you should submit it: https://www.daysoftheyear.com/contact/
<sturmflut-work> popey: ...and I ate a lot of things I can probably never speak about in public. The Vietnamese sure do not waste anything.
<popey> hah
<robin-hero> Can I turn off the Camera sound when I take a picture?
<ogra_> if you can then there is definitely no UI option
<popey> should file a bug in camera app imo
<ogra_> wait for Kaleo to get up (brazilian TZ)
<ogra_> he probably can tell you if there is a non UI way
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+filebug?no_redirect
<ogra_> right, filing a bug will also help :)
<robin-hero> ogra, popey: ok, thanks, I'll do that.
<robin-hero> I found a bug about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+bug/1292003
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292003 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "It's not possible to disable the camera shutter sound in QML's Camera component" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> ah, good, and it is on jhodapp's radar already
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, good mornig :-) I think I addressed all your request, I also added a unit test for history model. I left a comment on the branch to explain poin by point :-)
<lotuspsychje> BQ website open to buy ubuntu phones again
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, good morning! just seen that, I’ll be reviewing it in a moment, thanks
<mcphail> I'm picking mine up tonight. very excited!
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: picking up where
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: my house. I work away from home
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> you live in europe also?
<mcphail> yes
<lotuspsychje> cool
<mcphail> Got an email from bq yesterday to say it had been dispatched: 4 days after it was delivered!
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: alot of users got their Bq phone, shows on the twitter page
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: i suspect my wife will have hidden it so I give some attention to her and the kids before playing with my new toy :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: she knows my priorities
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: you can use the nearby app, maybe she will show up on your phone :p
<mcphail> :)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: im already playing on my nexus7 with touch
<ogra_> Se7, mpt, bug 1436801
<ubot5> bug 1436801 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Volume notifications ive no audible feedback for volume changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436801
<Se7> i saw ogra_ :(
<ogra_> subscribe to it, then you can see the progress :)
<lotuspsychje> someone knows how many devices being sold already?
<lotuspsychje> its like the 5th flash sale right?
<ogra_> yeah, someone does :)
<lotuspsychje> smart to produce on flash sales like this, when sold out, make more
<ogra_> you save a lot of storage costs, which is kind of essential for such a small manufacturer
<Se7> i will subscribe now ogra_ :)
<lotuspsychje> smart guys, of course they chosen ubuntu as Os :p
<k1l> flash sales reduce the risk for the manufacturer. which is quite understandable on a brand new phone OS.
<mcphail> For those who have made the switch already, what do you miss most from android/ios/bb/whatever?
<lotuspsychje> k1l: but they already sell many android devices also, so they dont take risks with ubuntu?
<k1l> i mean even webOS failed although it was made from palm/HP which were like giants on the IT/mobile device business.
<k1l> lotuspsychje: they make a slightly different frontpanel on the ubuntu device. so extra production
<mcphail> k1l: HP were on a suicide mission at that point
<lotuspsychje> right
<rpadovani> mcphail, I haven't anymore backup of my data on my favourite storage provider: NSA :(
<k1l> mcphail: well, selling a new product for the same price as the apple ipad. who could have seen that :X
<ogra_> mcphail, nothing att all :)
<k1l> but i dont want to complain, i got a hp touchpad on the firesale for really cheap money :)
<mcphail> ogra_: :)
<mcphail> I suspect I may miss a swipe-y keyboard
<ogra_> (but i'm an exclusive ubuntu phone user since a year now, no whatsapp in my life etc, so this is easier :) )
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: your on telegram?
<ogra_> yep
<lotuspsychje> nicely
<k1l> ah yeah, a swipe keyboard would be nice. i like the google keyboard on my android because of swipe funtion
<lotuspsychje> i love the scopes on touch
<mcphail> Such a shame ubuntu one shut before the devices came on line. Would have been nice to have a central sync store
<mcphail> I really liked ubuntu one
<k1l> mcphail: yeah
 * lotuspsychje dont like things in the cloud
<mpt> thanks ogra_
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: yes, but it was nice to come home and find today's photos on your desktop already
<lotuspsychje> true
 * ogra_ guesses someone will send patches to make the auth system support owncloud at some point :)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: try sdk for noobs :p
<k1l> did someone poke owncloud guys abou that stuff?
<mcphail> ogra_: that would be great
<k1l> *t
<ogra_> then you can run an ubuntu snappy instance at home ... install owncloud with one click ... and just point your phone to it
<k1l> i mean if you think of how long it took the websites to get to know there are mobile devices and to make mobile versions, there might be some interest to fasten that process on the mobile apps front :)
 * k1l would like to see some more open source involvement on the open source phone OS then only wanting to have prop. android apps ported
<lotuspsychje> k1l: would that not mean a security flaw to port android apps?
<ogra_> not in our design
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ogra_> an app can do whatever it wants ... but as soon as it accesses hardware or data of otzher apps (or the system) it has to interact with you
<ogra_> there is no way around this, so you can surely package malicious apps ... but they can only be malicious inside their own environment ... which doesnt offer you much to be evil
<k1l> lotuspsychje: i mean: at the moment on every new mobile OS the question is: will it work with android apps.
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: so they cant record data 'caged' on ubuntu?
<ogra_> they can record all data they can access :)
<ogra_> but they cant do that without you knowing
<lotuspsychje> k1l: yeah compatiblity is always a prob in this world, the masses use windows,android,etc
<k1l> even for stuff where open source apps could be a good solution people tend to demand "$player" because they know it from android and maybe purchased the pro edition there etc.
<ogra_> i.e. your app cant access location info without the system showing a question to the user if it tries to do that for the first time
<ogra_> so you have to allow/deny
<ogra_> nothin is possible secretly in the background like on android ...
<lotuspsychje> ok i understand
<k1l> but as we all know, most users will click on "ok" anyway, no matter what the message was :X
<lotuspsychje> and if its malicious and reaches ubuntu app store, wont take long as the comunity will know right
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: the apparmor restrictions are pretty solid. I've been trying to break them for days... ;)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i love security pentesters :p
<ogra_> k1l, sure, but it is a different model than on android, where you simply blindly confirm world access at app install time (most do that i uess)
<ogra_> *guess
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: did you try to nmap ubuntu touch device yet?
<k1l> ogra_: yes. its a flaw in the security design. you cant install if you dont give the app the access it demands.
<k1l> so we end up on a flashlight app reading the whole phonebook
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> on ubuntu thats impossible
<mcphail> k1l: I'm not sure that is true. Back when the google app store clearly showed permissions, there were always lots of comments and downvotes for apps with inappropriate permissions. That's why they hid them
<lotuspsychje> well thats nice to hear
<k1l> mcphail: the security interessted user will notice that and will not install the app. but $user, who just wants quickly install a flashlight app, doesnt care about as long as he gets the flashlight going.
<ahayzen> popey, jhodapp, Hey who do I need to talk to raise the importance of bug 1421620 ? We have now have had another duplicate which states, to quote directly, "this bug should be nominated for weirdest bug ever!" :) I feel from the music-app point of view this is high/critical so can this be tracked on the canonical-devices-system-image and given a milestone?
<ubot5> bug 1421620 in Media Hub "Music starts playing after a missed call" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421620
 * lotuspsychje is nmapping his n7 touch
<jgdx> pete-woods, hi, could you add a comment re: the change made to bug 1301429 ?
<ubot5> bug 1301429 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Available networks:" heading is missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301429
<pete-woods> jgdx: I was bulk moving all indicator-network project bugs over to the indicator-network package
<pete-woods> looks like I messed that one up
<lotuspsychje> Starting Nmap 6.40 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2015-03-26 13:00 CET
<lotuspsychje> Nmap scan report for 81.11.170.96
<lotuspsychje> Host is up.
<lotuspsychje> All 1000 scanned ports on 81.11.170.96 are filtered
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: you know if touch run firewall?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, not yet ... but it follows the same policy the desktop does "no open ports by default (with exception of DHCP)"
<lotuspsychje> nicely
<lotuspsychje> no service to exploit :p
<ogra_> right ...
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: apart from dhcp :)
<lotuspsychje> how about browser infection?
<ogra_> i know that the security pleans to also integrate firewall functionallity into the security profiles though ...
<ogra_> but thats not there yet
<motabhai> some1 from canonical team ?
<lotuspsychje> your user agent: Mozilla/5.0(linux; Ubuntu 14.04 like android 4.4)
<lotuspsychje> shows on whatsmyip
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, the "reset browser settings" entry worked once, but now it’s not working any longer in my tests, and the changes don’t seem to be saved to the config file either
<ogra_> oSoMoN, oh, btw, my browser doesnt keep the open tabs again .. i guess if i delete the persistent data that will work again as usual, but i wonder why it happens so often for me recently ...
<lotuspsychje> your user agent is not vulnerable :p
<lotuspsychje> and good protocol support
<davmor2> motabhai: just talk the canonical guys are busy but anyone can reply
<lotuspsychje> laterz dinner
<oSoMoN> ogra_, could it be that you changed the value of the "restoreSession" config option in ~/.config/webbrowser-app/settings.conf ?
<ogra_> not on purpose
<oSoMoN> (it should be true for sessions to be restored at startup)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat ~/.config/webbrowser-app/settings.conf
<ogra_> cat: /home/phablet/.config/webbrowser-app/settings.conf: No such file or directory
<oSoMoN> so it will default to true
<motabhai> is there a way how to compile pigdin from sources ?
<popey> apt-get source pidgin; apt-get build-dep pidgin; cd pidgin*; debuild -uc -us
<ogra_> not really a phone task though :)
<Se7>          how about xchat?
<Se7> any irc client app in project?
<motabhai> popey: can i use ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa and compile for arm ?
<popey> motabhai: yeah, but it won't work on the phone I imagine.
<davmor2> Se7: there are 2 webapps for irc
<motabhai> popey: thanks a lot. what about qemu or wine ?
<Se7> i saw davmor2
<popey> motabhai: what about them?
<robin-hero> wine? Omg, do you want to run wine on your device? :O :D
<Se7> another 1 million dollar question ...how about anonimity? like there is a tor project for the phone?
 * popey wants to run scummvm on his
<popey> Se7: not yet, but it would be awesome to have more things like that
<Mirv> popey: do you know anything about SDL Mir support coming pre-installed at some point?
<Se7> yep popey :) just asking and give idea :)
<popey> Mirv: I thought it was already!
<ogra_> Mirv, SDL2 should work OOTB
<popey> well, mir has sdl2 support, but you need to ship your own libsdl in your app, or static build
<popey> AIUI
<ogra_> i dont think there is any 1.x support planned in Mir though
<popey> no, but I did learn something interesting
<Mirv> popey: ogra_: yes the archive version should be new enough, but I don't see it on the image so that our store could containt SDL apps
<popey> they're planning to add a shim, so apps built for libsdl1.2 can have sdl2 underneath
<popey> and sdl1.2 shim translates the calls
<Mirv> right, ship-your-own-libsdl
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> like for all click packages :)
<mcphail> Is there a way to set/constrain orientation for SDL apps?
<Mirv> does there happen to be any sort of "click packaging for dummy debian developers" guide? like, if I've a .deb building, how to migrate to click?
<ogra_> there is a way to do it in QML/Qt apps so i wouold imagine SDL apps can do it too
<davmor2> Mirv: developer.ubuntu.com
<Mirv> davmor2: I've tried that thing, but eg https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/packaging-click-apps/ talks about newly created SDK apps from within Qt Creator, not how to manually build click packages most easily if the debian packaging is already in place
<ogra_> Mirv, there is no general solution ... you need to dump your libs into the right place that ubuntu-app-launch adds to LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ogra_> and indeed fiddle manually with any settings a maintainer script would do, to make it work in your env
<Mirv> ok
<ogra_> Mirv, see "Runtime Environment" https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<motabhai> is it worthy to flash from 14.10 to 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Daily Build ?
<ogra_> not if you want a stable phone
<ogra_> (15.04 has plenty of unfixed bugs)
<robin-hero> Is Vivid has better battery life than Utopic?
<ogra_> probably ...
 * ogra_ hasnt compared the two on the same hardware
<robin-hero> Do you use 14.10 on your bq phone?
<ogra_> sure
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks, that looks useful!
<ogra_> i cant wait to have snap packages come to the phone though
<robin-hero> And do you statisfied with the battery life?
<ogra_> so much easier to package
<ogra_> robin-hero, i get ~2 days out of the device with one charge and occasional browsing and music playback ... yeah, i am stisfied
<ogra_> not sure how long the bq lasts on android, but i doubt it is much more
<ogra_> the battery is quite small ...
<robin-hero> ogra_: 2 days would be okay for me, but now it is about 28 hours...
<robin-hero> should a reflash solve this battery drain problem?
<ogra_> well, it really depends on your screen time ... if the screen is on a lot it will surely draw a lot ... also if you have automatic brightness on plays a role
<sturmflut-work> If all my data and assumptions are correct, the revenue bq made by selling Ubuntu Phones surpassed a million euros today.
<ogra_> why would a re-flash solve anything ?
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, you and your guesswork ... :P
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, but awesome !!!
<ogra_> :)
<popey> sturmflut-work: interesting
<popey> probably not much compared to how many android devices and 3d printers they sell
<robin-hero> ogra_: But for me it decreases 3% per hour with turned off screen
<ogra_> hmm, thats 1% more than i see
<mcphail> popey: do they sell a lot of android phones outside Spain? I've never seen any in Scotland. The ubuntu phone has been selling europe-wide, so that might be big news for them
<ogra_> do you have two SIMs ?
<ogra_> that might cause more wakeups
<popey> they have shipped beyond spain for ages, yes
<sturmflut-work> popey: Ubuntu should now make up about one percent of the phones they will sell this year. I have no data regarding 3D printers.
<robin-hero> ogra_: no, only one
<mcphail> robin-hero: my android phone drains more or less depending on strength of nearest cell tower/wifi hotspot etc. Perhaps location plays a difference
<robin-hero> mcphail: I disabled location, no change...
<ogra_> it surely does, but shouldnt be a massive one
<ogra_> i think he meant pyhsical location towards your cell tower
<robin-hero> it decreases 3%/hour with almos everything turned off
<robin-hero> ogra_: oh, I've got it
<mcphail> robin-hero: my android phone drains in 18h at home, 26h at work or 12h if I'm in the linac bunker
<mcphail> (roughly)
<robin-hero> mcphail: I understand this, but my Android phone with similar scpecs drains in 2-3 days with the same usage
<ogra_> robin-hero, similar specs say nothing
<robin-hero> Btw the System Settings' battery page isn't too informative.
<CoZo> robin-hero: did you switch off all feature ?
<ogra_> you would need an identical SoC that uses exactly the same battery management HW
<ogra_> the only proper comparison to android would be to compare the bq to the same model on android
<CoZo> sure
<CoZo> maybe you have to do some powercycle (charge full and discharge) to have a good fuel gauging
<robin-hero> CoZo: yeah, I am trying that now
<Mirv> tosky: o/
<tosky> Mirv: hi :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, strange, it works like a charm on both my computers
<Isotop7> building ubuntu touch for my jfltexx fails with an error saying that 'linux/msm_mdp.h not found' even though the file is present in the kernel includes...can somebody help me?
<nuclearbob> can anybody tell me the expected values for /sys/class/gpsdrv/gps/state
 * ogra_ guesses 0 and 1
<brunch875> mine says 1 by default
<nuclearbob> mine says 1 right now, it seems like it says 2 when gps is actually on
<nuclearbob> I'd like to confirm that so I can write a test around it
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’ll test again after lunch
<pete-woods> pitti: https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/1/files pingly ping and welcome back! I'm sure you aren't being pinged left, right and center :p
 * ogra_ pings pitti from the left 
 * ogra_ pings pitti from the right
<pitti> pete-woods: heh, queueing :)
 * pitti does a jump to the left and a step to the right
<pete-woods> thanks :)
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, what's the deal with rtm? I though we were done doing landings there and focussing on vivid?
<kenvandine> that's the hope
<jgdx> is that a Jerry Seinfeld joke?
<kenvandine> no... but would have been good :)
<jgdx> What's the deal with rtm? I mean, it's released already, and …
<jgdx> IANAC
<jgdx> seb128, are you referring to my two rtm branches?
<seb128> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> you can safely ignore them, it took me two minutes and I saw no harm
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, I just marked a dozen a rejected yesterday
<kenvandine> just preparing in case we don't switch to vivid soon enough
<seb128> so checking that was ok
<kenvandine> oh, i hadn't seen that
<seb128> well, all the pending ones
<kenvandine> that's fine
<seb128> that spams the activereview summary
<seb128> k
<pmcgowan> yeah dont bother making rtm silos if its not on the approved list
<kenvandine> i was leaving them just in case the vivid switch takes to long
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do we have any settings bugs on the rtm approved list?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, are they critical issues?
<kenvandine> i wasn't planning to do any landings there
<pmcgowan> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-products/+milestone/ww13-ota
<kenvandine> bug 1415495
<ubot5> bug 1415495 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "APN editor: default Internet APN is ignored/overwritten" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415495
<kenvandine> it's marked critical
<jgdx> not a blocker for rtm though
<kenvandine> but frankly our apn stuff is in such bad shape... not sure we should jump through hoops to land it
<pmcgowan> that was originally thought to be vivid only
<brunch875> popey, how did you get ar working on utouch?
<popey> brunch875: hmm?
<popey> brunch875: oh, i unpacked the binary and put it in ~/bin
<brunch875> but where did you get the binary?
<brunch875> apt-get download says no candidate
<popey> packages.ubuntu.com and unpackaged the armhf deb
<brunch875> aaah thanks man
<brunch875> I can't find the armhf on packages.ubuntu.com but I found binutils for that architecture at packages.debian.org
<sturmflut-work> brunch875: Isn't the armhf stuff hosted on ports.ubuntu.com
<brunch875> I have no idea, I'm new to this
<brunch875> but I got it from debian and it works :D
<brunch875> I even learned about LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<brunch875> it's the first time I manually install into some place other than /usr/share and I must admit packaging is way easier than I thought
<dobey> sturmflut-work: packages.ubuntu.com should list those as well i think
<dobey> or you can just go to launchpad
<brunch875> dobey, I must thank you
<brunch875> I'm learning quite a ton
<brunch875> damn, I confused names again
<brunch875> well to be honest I must thank all of you ;D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> brunch875: I know how you feel, joining the channel you Learn a considerable amount just from watching and reading occasionally
<mariogrip> popey, this time i didn't miss the flash sale. now the waiting game begins. :P
<popey> \o/
<lentzi90> I received my bq phone yesterday and now I am having problems with the sound.
<brunch875> don't worry, fixes are enroute!
<brunch875> what problem do you have?
<lentzi90> I get no sounds except for ringtones and such. Any suggestions? I have rebooted several times.
<brunch875> did you play the wind game and mute it from in there?
<lentzi90> hmm i might...?
<brunch875> it also mutes everything else...
<lentzi90> oh I see :D
<brunch875> launch the game and unmute
<lentzi90> thanks! I'll try! :)
<brunch875> ar
<lentzi90> Now working! Thanks a lot! :)
<brunch875> hehe I'm a computer wizard now
<brunch875> I manged to install stuff in home via dpkg -x whatever.deb $HOME
<brunch875> still, that doesn't cover the dependencies
<brunch875> so apt-get download whatever followed with dpkg won't do the trick
<brunch875> it works fine with binutils, but not quite with gcc :P
<ogra_> yeah, for that you better use a chroot
<ogra_> grab the armhf tarball from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<ogra_> untar it
<ogra_> (in your home)
<ogra_> then you can chroot into the unpacked rootfs and use apt and whatever you like without tainting your system
<brunch875> hoorray thanks man
<ogra_> make sure to always mount proc sys and dev in the chroot ... and also to unmount it when you leave the chroot
<brunch875> that escapes my skill
<mcphail> ogra_: would it not be easier to run debootstrap?
<ogra_> mcphail, dunno, surely takes 10x the time over just tar xf
<ogra_> and you have to get debootstrap in place first
<mcphail> ogra_: you'd only download a minimal package (and it can be run from your main computer over SSH so no need to install)
<DonkeyHotei> but you get a system with apt-get
<brunch875> I found some cookie
<brunch875> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1156240.html
<ogra_> mcphail, have you ever run debootstrap ? takes ages ... and it will produce *exactly* the content of the tarball i pointed to :)
<mcphail> ogra_: doesn't take ages at all - cuts out the middle man!
<mcphail> ogra_: I do all my ubuntu and debian installs with debootstrap now
<ogra_> your installs ?
<mcphail> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> then you have quite broken installs i guess
<ogra_> or at least miss a lot
<mcphail> ogra_: I make a new btrfs subvolume, set up the build with debootstrap and switch over
<ogra_> right, and miss all the debconf setup a proper install would bring
<mcphail> ogra_: not at all. The only tweaks you need are for /etc/fstab
<mcphail> ogra_: debootstrap was one of the only ways to do it in the old days
<ogra_> in debian ... yeah
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt debian
<ogra_> but anyway, up to you :)
<mcphail> ogra_: no, but it has the ubuntu-desktop metapackage which does everything you need to set things up
<ogra_> i promise you that you dont get the same someone gets when using the installer though
<mcphail> ogra_: I'd challenge anyone to tell the difference
<Rejis> Hi
<ogra_> well i told you one already ... there are plenty more
<brunch875> Hello!
<ogra_> else we wouldnt have to have an installer :)
<Rejis> wow, this actually works!
<mcphail> ogra_: installers are for wimps :)
<brunch875> IRC? It's ancient but still amazing  :P
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> Rejis, just dont put the client in the background, it will disconnect after a while :)
<Rejis> .
<Rejis> I see
<Rejis> Sorry, still struggling with it
<brunch875> hmmmmm the real question is... can I use the programs I install into the jail from the outside?
<brunch875> which one will execute if I add them to the path?
<ogra_> from adb or ssh you can do anything ...
<ogra_> from a click package you wont
<Rejis> I think I'll scurry and get the phone a SIM.
<Rejis> thanks for the fair warning in regards to DCs
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, additional comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/settings-page/+merge/253975
<brunch875> tar: dev/tty: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted
<brunch875> I think I'm doing something wrong
<brunch875> tar -xf vivid.tar.gz -C jail
<brunch875> on the other hand it seemed to work :\
<Se7> any chance to make bright the icon when you scroll down
<Se7> i mean where there is network battery ecc ecc
<dobey> Se7: that happens already
<Se7> ??
<dobey> when you open the indicator menu, the current one is brighter and the others are all dimmed
<Se7> yep...would be better if they will be a little more brighter
<Se7> i think
<brunch875> are you using the BQ phone?
<Se7> yep
<dobey> well they are white, i don't think they can get any brighter :)
<brunch875> looks pretty bright to me
<dobey> switch to the battery and raise your screen brightness maybe? :)
<Se7> i ve tried dobey...in house it s ok but outside mmm
<Se7> anyway just a thought :)
<dobey> Se7: well, it's white, so it's already the brighest thing on screen. the only other thing you can change is screen brightness :)
<dobey> if the bq phone has the auto-adjust option for brightness, perhaps you could enable that
<Se7> i ll try
<Edward_Morbius> hello, anyone have high battery drain overnight with BQ device?
<sturmflut-work> Edward_Morbius: There is a thread on the mailing list about that issue
<sturmflut-work> Edward_Morbius: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11683.html
<Edward_Morbius> ok thanks, hope they fix it soon as the phone loses 40% of charge overnight, will check the link.
<ogra_> Edward_Morbius, about 2% per hour is normal currently ...
<ogra_> 40% is definitely not
<ogra_> (unless you have 20h nights where you live :) )
<dobey> finland?
<ogra_> at this time of year rather the south pole i guess :)
<Edward_Morbius> but it does drain around 40% for me, wifi is off, only one sim active, maybe my battery didnt calibrate properly yet?
<ogra_> might be that it needs a few cycles before it gets accurate
<brunch875> maybe
<brunch875> you're using the BQ one, right?
<Edward_Morbius> yes
<Edward_Morbius> and its fully updated
<ogra_> (hard to tell, i use my phone since several months already and am not sure if it needed that)
<brunch875> what I did was let it discharge completely before starting to charge it
<brunch875> fully
<brunch875> those are the instructions my sister gave me. She has a BQ too and told me the instructions stated that
<Edward_Morbius> I will try letting it shutdown when battery is drained and charge it again and see if anything changed
<brunch875> try completely discharging the phone and then fully charging it
<dobey> ogra_: i've been using ubuntu only on my nexus5 for almost a year now, and have had wildly different levels of battery drain
<ogra_> yeah, but thats you ...
<ogra_> :)
<Edward_Morbius> 7% now, I will let some youtube videos play to drain it faster.
 * brunch875 is down for a power-nap (as in poweroff/hibernation for a few days)
<ogra_> if i charge my bq on friday and just leave it idle (with all services enabled) over the weekend it still is alive on sunday evening
<ogra_> (red battery icon though)
<Edward_Morbius> btw does anyone know is 15.04 image coming to devices anytime soon?
<dobey> ogra_: with a SIM installed?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> dobey, yup, only one though
<ogra_> Edward_Morbius, we will switch with one of the next OTAs (teh next will still be 14.09 based ... not sure if the following or the one after will be 15.04 then ... depends on the qualit)
<ogra_> y
<popey> Edward_Morbius: yeah, a few weeks away i think
<Edward_Morbius> thanks for the information
<Se7> any skype surrogate? lol
<dobey> it's proprietary, so no
<Se7> kk
<Edward_Morbius> I saw Skype on Intel tablet in Will Cooke's convergence demo, dont know if it works via XMir.
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and that's x86
<ogra_> the browser sadly still lacks WebRTC support ... else we could use our own hangouts like implementation
<dobey> well skype is qt i think, so probably doesn't need xmir
<dobey> ogra_: hangouts doesn't use webrtc either :-/
<ogra_> once that is there i'll write a client for snappy-chatroom ... then you can run your own hangouts server and use it with the phone :)
<ogra_> dobey, hangouts "like" :)
<ogra_> snappy-chatroom provides everything but screen sharing (and hangout apps)
<dobey> ogra_: well, i have to use hangouts for work, so "like" isn't like enough :)
<ogra_> you got a crazy employer ... who would route all his company info through hangouts !
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> plus i want to write some magic so when i click on google URLs it opens with the right account and such
<dobey> heh, i know right
<Edward_Morbius> and telegram with sound notifications would be nice, I was kind of surprised it doesnt have them.
<ogra_> it does
<ogra_> but only in the unstable 15.04 images yet
<ogra_> ... and as mentioned above, these still need some stability love first
<Edward_Morbius> good, it works well in the current state minus the sound.
<Edward_Morbius> had to coerce my gf, brother and few other people to use telegram once I got my BQ device, everyone is on Viber unfortunately.
<ogra_> you could alternatively convince viber to provide an ubuntu client :)
<Edward_Morbius> I was kind of thinking about that, maybe all the Ubuntu Touch users should send a petition of some sorts, 1 user emailing them would hardly make a difference.
<dobey> there is no touch
<dobey> there is only zuul
<dobey> er, i mean ubuntu
<ogra_> and gosa ?
<davmor2> dobey: no I think you were right the first time
<dobey> gozer the traveller?
<ogra_> yeah
<Edward_Morbius> they already have linux client so I am guessing viber is probably the closest to having a ubuntu client, whatsapp highly unlikely anytime soon.
<ogra_> we just need to make sure to send eth whole dev dept. of such companies free ubuntu phones ...
<ogra_> viral development encouragement ;)
<Edward_Morbius> those few popular applications like skype and viber is all some people need, I showed my phone to some Android users and they liked how it works but said they need skype and viber to switch over.
<ogra_> yeap, and whatsapp
<mcphail> What is viber, anyway? I'm not up to speed on these things
<Edward_Morbius> yes though viber is much more important to most people, as whatsapp lost a lot of ground to viber, at least judging from people I am in contact with, many of them initially used whatsapp but switched completely to viber
<Edward_Morbius> not to mention free calls over viber that are available
<pmcgowan> viber is a qt5 app, interesting
<ogra_> well, i know for sure that whatsapp is bigger than viber in germany
<Edward_Morbius> they have a linux client so I am guessing it would not be too difficult for them to port it to ubuntu touch if they wanted to
<ogra_> if you want the masses i dont think there is a way around whatsapp
<ogra_> but then ... i'm not sure we want the masses
<Edward_Morbius> we want their applications :D
<ogra_> true :)
<Edward_Morbius> with viber and skype a more enthusiastic parts of masses might switch over, average joe wouldnt.
<Se7> i agree Edward_Morbius ...because most of people like to have the plate good and ready to eat :)
<Edward_Morbius> yes and applications like viber are important in any case, other people use it so without it the linux enthusiast is also...you know
<Se7> yep
<Se7> it s difficult change  for people
<Edward_Morbius> which is why it is good these early phones didnt went on regular sales
<Se7> yep:)
<Edward_Morbius> this way people who can deal with early deficiencies will buy it and help with real life testing
<Edward_Morbius> my phone shutdown and is now on charger, lets see if it helps the battery.
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I was thinking about the custom list model for the search engines, and I realized that this is useless :) I explained why in the settings document, together with a code snippet (also available here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10684572/)
<ogra_> well, if that has any effect it wont help to just do one discharge cycle
<Edward_Morbius> I know, 3-4 should help though.
<ogra_> you will need a few more
<ogra_> yeah
<EdwardMorbius> can you guys suggest what is best to learn for writing something for Ubuntu Touch? Qml,HTML5?
<ogra_> either :)
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: more love seems to have gone to QML, from what i can see
<EdwardMorbius> as I am quite a noob at programming I am looking for the easier one to learn :)
<ogra_> well, QML and html5 are not that much different after all
<EdwardMorbius> I will check some manuals and decide
<sturmflut-work> EdwardMorbius: IMO HTML5 is a waste of time. If you want to do something that the existing APIs do not allow, you are completely stuck with HTML5, but you can just go and extend QML with Qt/C++ modules or even flip everything around and write a native Qt/C++ which happens to load a QML file at some point.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, cool! I'll take a look both to doc and branch later :-)
<EdwardMorbius> what I would like to do is simple image viewer and music player, would html5 be enough to do that? or QML is better
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, usually even a few javascript functions suffice in QML
<ogra_> QML is surely better integrated if it comes to things like music playback
<ogra_> not sure if html5 apps can already use the media-hub
<ogra_> and without it your app stops playing if you background it
<EdwardMorbius> ogra I see, this player would be simple though, based on folder playing, but I am guessing it would need media-hub too if you say it would stop playing if it is in the background.
<ogra_> right
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: phablet-test-run webbbrowser ?
<EdwardMorbius> its qml then as I would like it to play in the background
<tsdgeos> what's the correct name?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, webbrowser_app is the name of the test suite
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, there’s also another testsuite called webapp_container
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: tried that and didn't seem to work either
 * tsdgeos tries again
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<tsdgeos> i have three b in there :D
<tsdgeos> webbbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> too many b’s :)
<tsdgeos> soooorry
<oSoMoN> you meant sorrry, right?
<tsdgeos> right
<dobey> Tassadar|nym: hi. seems like maybe hammerhead builds are broken for rtm or something? 14.09-proposed latest is 214, but mako has 216 now (and 215 was 2 days ago)
<ogra_> dobey, if you like working audio you perhaps want to wait for 217 before syncin though :)
<dobey> hmm, ok
<dobey> anyway, time to go lay down for a day or so to hopefully get over this cold :-/
<ogra_> uh, get well
<dobey> thanks
 * BOHverkill has ordered a BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition :D
<ogra_> yay
<Se7> well done BOHverkill :)
<BOHverkill> ;)
<Se7> n8fr8> Se7: we're thikning about it. We played around a bit last year, but need to take a look again.
<Se7> <n8fr8> the standard tor linux binary compiled for arm should work
<Se7> <n8fr8> you just need a way to set proxy setitngs
<Se7> <n8fr8> amoghbl1: sure pull requests are fine
<Se7> <n8fr8> yes, we'll have to switch to gradle soon i suppose.
<Se7> <n8fr8> _hc i put a new key for dev.gp.info into the
<Se7> was a question about tor for ubuphone
<ogra_> so your next step should be to send some patches to oSoMoN to make the browser support proxies ;)
<Se7> on #guardianproject
<Se7> ogra_, _hc> Se7: is there a way to set the network proxy in Ubuntu Phone?
<ogra_> iÄm not sure if the http_proxy variable would have any effect on the UI ... the general ubuntu mechanisms surely work on the lower layer though
<ogra_> but i guess for browser and webapps you would need additional implementation work in the webbrowser app
<Se7> can you come in #guardianproject
<ogra_> not today anymore, i'm about to end my day
<Se7> right no probs :)
<Se7> how about vpn ?
<Se7> like openvpn will be available at some time?
<popey> Se7: I'm sure at some point
<Se7> tnx :)
<DanChapman> ogra_: ouch, white text don't sound very good, I tested the upgrade like 20 times before uploading :-/. Does a reinstall solve it?
<nik90> DanChapman: it crashed the first 3 times after the update but now seems fine. I suspect that when you switch to using the SDK new listitems (when vivid transition is complete on the phone) you should see good performance improvements.
<DanChapman> nik90: 3 times? thats nasty! we were originally targeting vivid with these new UI changes and performance seemed pretty good on devel-proposed. Have you had a go at implementing that new bottom edge concept gventuri sent your way?
<ogra_> DanChapman, ah, havent tried a reinstall ... i had the dark theme selected though
<ogra_> nope, no change
<DanChapman> ogra_: ahhh i think i know what it is now you mention the dark theme
<DanChapman> ogra_ could you try changing preferences.theme to Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance in the ~/.config/dekko.dekkoproject.conf file. And tell me if it fixes it. I forgot that was still being set so it will most likely be screwing with the theme. If that fixes it i'll push an update
<dragonkeeper> hello
<dragonkeeper> new phone came today xD
<k1l_> \o/
<dragonkeeper> it runs so nice but, apps are needed now
<k1l_> its called lenses. lenses
<k1l_> ;p
<dragonkeeper> atm im curious of android apps being put on UT
<dragonkeeper> is it possible to easily port with/without source ?
<nik90> dragonkeeper: which apps are your missing?
<dragonkeeper> dont really have a list, atm its just .. ingress, bluetooth filetransfer
<nik90> DanChapman: I had a brief go at it during the week I saw the slides. Having worked on it since. been awfully busy
<dragonkeeper> sort of just setting up for daily device atm , not played with it much yet
<ChloeWolfieGirl> k1l_, You mean scopes? ;)
<k1l_> ChloeWolfieGirl: oh, yeah :)
<asdASDs> Hi. I have a nexus 3 with ubuntu on. Now the screen is black and the blue light is blinking. Charging or pressing the power button dosnt make any change.
<asdASDs> Do anyone have any tips on what I could do to make the phone work again? :)
<pmcgowan> asdASDs, you mean nexus 4?
<pmcgowan> do you have it charing with the original wall charger?
<pmcgowan> charging
<asdASDs> pmcgowan: Atleast the one phone which was supported best a month ago.
<pmcgowan> I suspect it completely ran out the battery, and leaving it charging with the wall wart should get it going
<asdASDs> pmcgowan: which light indicates its charging? And what does blue blinking mean?
<pmcgowan> asdASDs, thats all in the firmware, I have not seen this for some time so trying to remember
<nik90> DanChapman: I tried downloading the mockup video from the dropbox link, but it seems to have been removed. Can you upload to google drive or some place easily shareable?
<dragonkeeper> what is everyone using as a email client , not gmail, ? and ssh client.  former being most important as i can use ssh to read emails
<dragonkeeper> the latter should i say ;)
<pmcgowan> asdASDs, although low batter should e the red light, you may want to try holding power button to force it to shutdown
<nik90> dragonkeeper: try "dekko".. its a native email client which just had a new release today
<nik90> dragonkeeper: its still in beta..and with the new 0.5 release today, the performance seems to be a bit slow but that should hopefully get better with updates
<dragonkeeper> nik90, ill try it , thanks
<asdASDs> pmcgowan: Problem is that I cant cut power.. as the battery is not possible to pull out. And holding down the power button dosnt make it do anything.
<DanChapman> nik90 let me just check I have it copied somewhere.
<nik90> DanChapman: I did remember copying it since I was playing it on 0.5x speed in vlc..but cant find it any more
 * dragonkeeper wants ingress xD
<dragonkeeper> nik90,  aww dekko imap only
<nik90> dragonkeeper: yes..feel free to make feature requests at their project page https://launchpad.net/dekko ;-)
<dragonkeeper> will do :)
<nhaines> DanChapman: I tried Dekko about an hour ago.  It took a bit of a long wait before the interface responded after the upgrade, and that was worrisome.  But it looks very pretty now.
<nhaines> So I do like the UI updates.  :)
<DanChapman> nik90: can't find it :-/ popey hey ^^ would you be able to try and track down those animation videos the new edge concept. I have no idea who was the owner of them when they were on dropbox
<DanChapman> nhaines: yes the performance is rather laggy atm. The next couple of weeks will be working on improving the apps performance before we add any more new UI features.
<dragonkeeper> prob stupid to ask since its early days. is there maps or navigation as an app ?
<nhaines> DanChapman: that's good to know.  I didn't play with it enough to see if it was every launch or just the first launch.  Once it loaded it worked very well.
<nhaines> Definitely looks beautiful though.  :)
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: the bq phones have HERE as a map.
<dragonkeeper> yeah i have that but it doesnt want to find my location .
<dragonkeeper> its a webapp too
<nhaines> Test with Google Maps, too.  It should work everywhere or nowhere.
<dragonkeeper> hmm my location is on with  gps ,wifi and mobile option ticked,  then google maps and HERE ticked to allow access ,  neither can get a location nhaines
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, did you accept the here thing at first boot or in settings?
<pmcgowan> if in settings you will need another reboot for it to kick in
<dragonkeeper> pmcgowan, unsure what you mean
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: Yup, so that tells us that it's not a problem with HERE and a problem with the location services framework, which probably just means it's disabled.
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, when prompted by the setup wizard did you say ok for Here services
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, that provides the agps support
<dragonkeeper> i dont remember it asking me
<pmcgowan> otherwise location fix is slow or not at all indoors
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: it did ask you, though.  It's one of the last two screens.
<fummy> nexus 5 latest devel-proposed, got battary drain close to charging speed, is that normal for this build or some bug on my side?
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, go to settings > security > location access and see if HERE is enabled
<nhaines> So in that case, you should look in System Settings, as indicated by pmcgowan.
<nhaines> fummy: it's "normal".
<nhaines> For the moment, anyway.
<fummy> k, ty
<dragonkeeper> using gps ....by accepting this option you accept nokia HERE terms.... ticked and here maps location access is ticked
<pmcgowan> hm in that case you shoud get a pretty quick fix in Here and gmaps
<pmcgowan> you do need to request it more than once generally
<pmcgowan> first time enables the location service
<pmcgowan> that is in the map app hit the locate button then wait a min and hit again
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, oh, have you gotten the latest update yet?
<dragonkeeper> yeah, 1st thing i did after wizard
<pmcgowan> ok then should work
<dragonkeeper> should but isnt liking me lol
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, are you connected to wifi (sorry for all the dumb questions)
<dragonkeeper> nope just 3g
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> that could be it
<dragonkeeper> if u need wifi them that renders navigation void
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, we have a bug logged that when wifi was never enabled there were problems with location
<pmcgowan> seems you need to have it first time, which is of course wrong
<dragonkeeper> hmm now i have a location
 * dragonkeeper facepalams 
<dragonkeeper> pmcgowan, so your saying if im outside i need wifi on to get location ? regardless if wifi is connected ? :s
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, no I think this is a first time initialization issue, once it works it will work without wifi
<dragonkeeper> hmm on , so ill disable wifi and reload HERE
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, enable a wifi connection, use Here to get a location fix, then disable wifi
<jgdx> hey kenvandine, if you're still got phonesim running, would you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/no-empty-contexts-1433278/+merge/254318 ?
<dragonkeeper> i disabled and loaded here , as if im traveling i wont have a wifi connection to locate myself with , seems to work after 5 taps to locate me but position radius is enormous
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, while I am not completely sure, I think it will work on 3g only from now on
<dragonkeeper> i will have to have a play with it while im travelling tomorrow. kinda essential since my job requires i know where i am 24/7 lol
<pmcgowan> if you see an innacurate location its likely because gps has not kicked in which makes it very precise
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, please report back, hope it works for you
<jgdx> kenvandine, since the other apn branch is blocked by glibc, maybe we bundle them together if we get it through quickly? :)
<dragonkeeper> maybe if im in a better area ill get better signal pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, a gps lock takes 5 to 10 mins
<pmcgowan> yep
<asdASDs> pmcgowan: the phone was fully charged, but I had to push power+volum down to get it out of the black screen+blue blinking state.
<asdASDs> Do anyone know the delivery time on an ubuntu phone?
<dragonkeeper> next day from email being told its being sent
<dragonkeeper> well was for me
<asdASDs> dragonkeeper: Where do I buy it?
<dragonkeeper> they did flash sales on bq.com
<asdASDs> On http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html it says Its only available in eu. And i'm in Norway. within schengen, outside EU.
<dragonkeeper> then i dont know how you would get one, sorry
<brunch875> tally ho!
<asdASDs> dragonkeeper: so its possible to buy it from that page within the EU?
<dragonkeeper> not atm , they was doing flash sales that lasted an hour or two , and there was a buy now button . its not there now
<asdASDs> Ah, ok.
<asdASDs> How long time is that?
<asdASDs> time ago
<dragonkeeper> i ordered mine at end feb
<dragonkeeper> got it today lol
<brunch875> neat
<brunch875> the veredict?
<brunch875> do you like it?
<dragonkeeper> love it, alot smoother than ports to android ive used.  everything seems to be working alright. and i will take full advantage of the dual sim
<brunch875> :D niiiice
<brunch875> well hold your boots
<brunch875> 15.04 is coming
<brunch875> with maassive updates
<dragonkeeper> eta?
<brunch875> ~ 22 next month?
<asdASDs>  Oh. I want it even more now.
<dragonkeeper> :)
<brunch875> I read someone said the date yesterday
<brunch875> but my memory is really poor
<dragonkeeper> only thing ive seen blank so far is notification bar. files tab.. whats that for ? transfers?
<brunch875> downloads
<nhaines> It's supposed to be.
<brunch875> probably transfers too
<dragonkeeper> ah makes sense
<brunch875> but I've seen it go green when downloading stuff
<brunch875> which reminds me, there are some apps you should download
<brunch875> which in all honesty should come as default
<brunch875> such as the PDF reader
<brunch875> man, that really rocked my socks last night
<nhaines> Negative.  I don't want or need a PDF reader.
<brunch875> I was doing late homework and I had to tab between the internet browser and a big PDF
<dragonkeeper> yh this bq phone didnt even arrive with file manager as stock
<brunch875> I remember how that used to kill my android
<brunch875> but tabbing here was smooth and instant
<brunch875> just like a pc with a little screen
<nhaines> I don't want or need a file manager, either.  That's what the terminal's for.  :)
<nhaines> What I *would* like is a way to filter the Ubuntu App Store for Ubuntu Core Apps.
<dragonkeeper> id agree if terminal emu came installed as stock
<nhaines> Negative, most people don't want or need a terminal.
<brunch875> it's probably a bad idea to ship terminal as default
<brunch875> that scares people off
<nhaines> I like the way the bq phone shipped.  Phone apps included, and go and grab the extras you want.
<dragonkeeper> "its so user friendly ... i dont like that"
<dragonkeeper> lmao
<nhaines> Besides, this way there's no fights between OEMs, carriers, and Canonical about terminals.
<nhaines> It's simply impossible to keep a user who wants a terminal from downloading one and having full system control, and meanwhile there's no liability on the carriers or vendors.
<nhaines> Everybody wins.
<brunch875> :D
<dragonkeeper> , so do you have to use the store or can i grab a term and apt-get ?
<brunch875> you *can*
<brunch875> but there are buts
<brunch875> for starters, anything which belongs to root is read-only
<brunch875> you can (with ease) make the phone read-write
<brunch875> which isn't too much of a good idea
<brunch875> it disables delta OTA opdates
<dragonkeeper> o.O
<brunch875> from what I know the only way to revert from this state is to re-flash
<jgdx> you can still get those by using udf, though, right?
<brunch875> ubuntu is transitioning from debian packages to click packages
<nhaines> brunch875: you can't.  The terminal isn't available as a debian package, so it has to be via the store.
<nhaines> And Ubuntu is *not* transitioning away from debian packages.
<brunch875> is it not?
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> They can't.  It's how Ubuntu images are built, at minimum.  :)
<brunch875> I've read some articles about it to ease it a bit with the dependency nightmare
<nhaines> But when Unity 8 is available on the desktop, they will *add* click/snappy packages.
<brunch875> that's what I meant
<brunch875> of course debian packages will stay around for long
<nhaines> Not to hear some news sites talk.  :)
<brunch875> STILL, today I installed binutils using dpkg on the ubuntu phone
<brunch875> so apt-get DOES work
 * dragonkeeper hugs gentoo "we dont need packages" xD
<brunch875> but it's perhaps a better idea to install your stuff on your home directory instead of /usr/share
<brunch875> so you don't turn off the readonly method
<brunch875> that adds to security
<brunch875> and apt-get upgrade breaks the system from what I've heard
<nhaines> It does.
<dragonkeeper> hmm ok what does the developer option do ? does that effect ota ?
<brunch875> developer mode is just like in android
<nhaines> No.  It allows adb access to the phone.
<dragonkeeper> ah ok
<nhaines> phablet-screeshot is kinda nice, even if VolUp+VolDn works now.  :D
<brunch875> I'm really excited about the new packaging methods the ubuntu team is leaning towards
<dragonkeeper> its like u read my mind...with a delay
<brunch875> especially after hearing torvalds talk about it
<brunch875> he's a very angry person but he's right :D
<dragonkeeper> i was pressing power + volup/down to try take a scrreny
<dragonkeeper> so is there an app to send and get files over sftp ?
<tmpRAOF> dragonkeeper: There's always the terminal :)
<dragonkeeper> i know, got alot of files to get , wondering if there was a better way to do it wirelessly
<RAOF> Well, any sftp client will be able to push files to the device.
<RAOF> (I think you might need to be running developer mode for ssh to be enabled?)
<dragonkeeper> hmm ok
<dragonkeeper> does user have a known default pass?
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> Or maybe 'phablet'.
<nhaines> But your sudo password will be your PIN code.
<RAOF> Is also your password for the phablet user.
<dragonkeeper> hmm ok ill see
<dragonkeeper> cant seem to get it working
<dragonkeeper> ah
<dragonkeeper> Permission denied (publickey).
<ahoneybun> dragonkeeper: are you ssh keys on lp?
<dragonkeeper> lp?
<ahoneybun> launchpad
<dragonkeeper> i just started the ssh service on UT . not moved or saved anything
<ahoneybun> oh
<dragonkeeper> guess i need to make a key on the device
<ahoneybun> dragonkeeper: are you just trying to start the service?
<dragonkeeper> i want to connect a client to the phone . service is started but auth fails on publickey
<SharpBombsMC> Hey guys!
<dragonkeeper> o/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-27
<SharpBombsMC> I am getting a error when i do phablet-dev-bootstrap it replies "Invalid clone.bundle; Ignoring." HELLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!
<kenvandine> SharpBombsMC, what are you trying to do?
<kenvandine> use ubuntu-device-flash
<ahoneybun> dragonkeeper: I think you should run "ssh-keygen -t rsa" on both devices
<ahoneybun> then ssh in like normal
<SharpBombsMC> I am trying to Port ubuntu
<SharpBombsMC> nvm
<dragonkeeper> ima just give up n use otg cuz i got work soon n need sleep
<dragonkeeper> cya guys soon
<dragonkeeper> o/
<lotuspsychje> theoriginalpines: the wiki shows you what tools you need to install
<theoriginalpines> lotuspscheje ok checking it out right now
<rudolfs> Ubuntu phone keyboard is lacking Latvian languge (and Baltic language group in general) input support. Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview the proper place to report the issue?
<rudolfs> Or is this Maliit keyboard issue?
<dholbach> good morning
<knightwise> morning
<rudolfs> monin
<knightwise> hey rudolfs
<rudolfs> knightwise: hey! How is weather in Vilnus?
<rudolfs> or more seriously, does Ubuntu touch support Lithuanian character input?
<knightwise> rudolfs: vilnius ? ? :) I'm in Belgium
<knightwise> don't know. I just ordered my Ubuntu phone yesterday. looking forward to playing around with it
<rudolfs> knightwise: oops, too early morning. Can't even read WHOIS data properly.
<rudolfs> the one month waiting time for me was bit too painful, but result is worth it
<rudolfs> or at least it will be worth it, when translations will be updated
<knightwise> Which model did you get rudolfs
<rudolfs> knightwise: Aquaris E4.5
<knightwise> same one i ordered yesterday
<rudolfs> I guess the waiting time will be less than for Eastern Europe
<knightwise> I think I should get it in the beginning of europe
<knightwise> of april
<knightwise> man .. not awake yet
<rudolfs> :)
<Se7> morning all
<CoZo> morning
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, good morning! new comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/settings-page/+merge/253975
<Se7> ubuntu phone on ebay lool
<mcphail> Got my bq phone yesterday (!) but after system update I've lost icons for camera, gallery, tagger and weather. How can I restore them?
<Se7> lost from where mcphail ?
<mcphail> app scope and sidebar. Just blank icons now
<Se7> mmm for the sidebar
<Se7> you can pin them when the app it s open
<mcphail> Se7: yes - the blank icon is there
<Se7> long press on the icon and pin them
<mcphail> Se7: yes, but the icon is blank
<Se7> strange
<mcphail> mmm hmmm
<Se7> wait maybe someone can answer better than me
<Se7> or remove the wait one
<Se7> and try to put new one from app page
<mcphail> Se7: it is blank on the app page as well
<Se7> reboot then
<mcphail> Done that
<Se7> and see what up
<Se7> very strange for me
<Se7> mcphail, wait for some developer to answer
<Se7> i can t help more than that sorry :(
<mcphail> ok
<Se7> my one work great :)
<popey> mcphail: that sounds strange.
<mcphail> popey: i get this with the emulator too
<popey> mcphail: what version does it say in system settings -> about this phone -> OS.
<popey> Mine is Ubuntu 14.10 (r20)
<CoZo> did you try to reset your phone via system settings ?
<mcphail> popey: same as you
<popey> hmm
<popey> reboot it and see if it does it still
<popey> sounds very strange
<mcphail> popey: still same after reboot
<Se7> <CoZo> did you try to reset your phone via system settings ?
<Se7> and update again maybe?
<popey> i wouldn't do that
<popey> we lose the ability to debug it then
<Se7> right
<CoZo> sure
<popey> thats the windows way "re-install"
<ogra_> mcphail, did you make it writable or tinker in any other way with it on the low level ?
<Se7> k popey
<Se7> sorry for the idea :/
<mcphail> ogra_: nothing. Charged it overnight. Switched it on for first time this morning. Set up ubuntu 1 and google accounts. Updated apps. Updated OS
<ogra_> very werid
<ogra_> *weird even
<popey> is the wifi on?
<popey> in the app scope, what if you pull down to refresh?
<mcphail> popey: yes. wifi is on. Pull down on app scope doesn't refresh the icons
<popey> only some icons missing, not all?
<ogra_> you mean you dont get new content or does it literally not refresh the scope ?
<mcphail> ogra_: the scope rereshes but the icons don't reappear
<mcphail> popey: just missing camera, gallery,tagger and weather
<mcphail> is tagger a core app?
<popey> its delivered in the image, yeah
<mcphail> popey: then presumably something has been borked with the update?
<popey> well, something is gone awry, yes. Strange that you're seeing it and I'm not
<popey> we can re-install the latest update
<mcphail> popey: worth a try. How do I do that?
<popey> ogra_: there's a system-image-cli option to re-install don't we?
<ogra_> popey, not that i know of
<popey> oh, i thought you could force a "re-install a full update"
<ogra_> i fear you need to use u-d-f
<ogra_> oh, that
 * popey tries
<ogra_> you can force the base version to 0 using -b 0
<popey> base being the original release, then you get an OTA, right?
<ogra_> bease being 0 then so it will try to install latest from the server as full install
<popey> let me try that here first
 * mcphail is glad to have popey as a guniea pig
<popey> well, ubuntu-download-thing is doing stuff
<popey> so it's downloading at least
<mcphail> Does this install a vanilla image or bq's branded one with their scopes?
<popey> the same one it shipped with
<mcphail> ok, good
<popey> it keeps the same channel, you shouldn't lose data either
<popey> but yeah, let me test first :D
 * popey is glad he bought a bq phone and kept it vanilla
<popey> i haven't even installed any apps on it
<mcphail> popey: data isn't a problem. haven't done anything with it yet
<popey> hmmmm
<popey> drat
<mcphail> ?
<popey> I have more than one device connected, and am flashing the wrong one :)
<mcphail> doh!
<popey> lets try that again :)
<mcphail> popey: ogra_: anything you would like me to do with this current image in the meantime which would help with debugging?
<popey> do you have a usb cable? can you adb shell into it?
<popey> be good to extract the unity8 logs I think
<mcphail> i'll enable dev options
<mcphail> ok, have adb shell
<popey> if you can just "mkdir ~/phablet_logs ; adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart ~/phablet_logs"  we can look at them later
<popey> also tail ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log and watch when you pull down to refresh, see if you get any errors
<mcphail> popey: nothing added in the refresh
<popey> ok. well, mine is now downloading
<ogra_> i guess thats some scopes component, not unity8
<popey> (and my nexus 7 is reflashing)
<popey> oh, the app scope, yes.
<mcphail> lots of camera icon erros in the logs
<popey> unity8-dash.log ?
<mcphail> application-click-com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.log
<popey> that log gets written when the actual camera app is running
<mcphail> and unity8-dash
<mcphail> 234:Invalid size for   QUrl( "file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.camera/share/icons/camera-app.svg" )  QSize(-1, -1)
<popey> anything interesting in unity8-dash.log ?
<popey> my device is flashing now
<mcphail> du -sh .
<mcphail> whoops - wrong terminal!
<popey> hmm, my nexus 7 seems unwell now. not sure this was wise
<ogra_> wow, kudow to the Mir team ... vivid got a lot better with the very last image
<ogra_> *kudos
<mcphail> popey: http://themcphails.uk/phablet_logs.tar.gz
<popey> ta
<popey> my bq phone came back after a long time of downloading and unpacking
<popey> mcphail: can you get a screenshot of these missing icons?
<mcphail> popey: let me know when you've got the log files and I'll take them down from my server in case they contain anything sensitive
<popey> i have got them
<mcphail> popey: yep - how do I do that?
<popey> hold vol+ and vol-, pic will go in ~/Phablet/Pictures
<mcphail> ok
<popey> you can adb pull it off the device
<mcphail> popey: http://themcphails.uk/pics.tar.gz
<davmor2> popey: it's ~/phablet/Pictures/screenshot or something like that isn't it
<mcphail> davmor2: don't worry - got it
<popey> yeah
<popey> mcphail: got them
<mcphail> popey: ok
<popey> ok, lets take one of them for now, camera.
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep camera
<popey> com.ubuntu.camera       3.0.0.516
<popey> we're on the same version, right?
<mcphail> popey: yes
<popey> go to .local/share/applications
<mcphail> yep
<popey> cat *camera*
<popey> should be one big desktop file
<popey> Icon=/usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.camera/share/icons/camera-app.svg
<popey> so ls that file, does it exist?
<popey> ls -l /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.camera/share/icons/camera-app.svg
<popey> -rw-r--r-- 1 clickpkg clickpkg 903965 Feb 18 18:39 /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.camera/share/icons/camera-app.svg
<popey> if you md5sum it, you should get 7e93fe8ae1dd4cf68de9d89ff60d78f5
<mcphail> popey: my Icon path is different in the camera desktop file
<mcphail> Icon=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.camera/share/icons/camera-app.svg
<popey> huh, interesting
<mcphail> md5sum: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.camera/share/icons/camera-app.svg: No such file or directory
<popey> aha!
<mcphail> popey: your file exists and has correct md5sum
<ogra_> yeah, that path is definitely wrong
<popey> but the .desktop file points to the "wrong" one for you
<popey> what makes that .desktop file? click?
<ogra_> which one are you looking at exactly now ?
<ogra_> (sorry, had a reconnect)
<mcphail> popey: actually, do you mean I should have a file "camera.desktop"? I only have "com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.desktop"
<ogra_> what exact desktop file are you looking at ?
<mcphail> com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.desktop
<ogra_> (note that click packages can have multiple ones)
<ogra_> in which path
<mcphail> ~/.local/share/applications
<mcphail> $ ls | grep camera
<mcphail> com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.desktop
<popey> com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.desktop is the only one I have
<popey> 66e4ee3daf690a95e19eb47f6fd995b3 is the md5sum
<popey> yours wont match that as you have a different icon path
<ogra_> well, that file is created by upstart-app-launch i think
<mcphail> popey: yep
<popey> we need to track this in a bug somewhere.
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ubuntu-app-launch i shopuld say nowadays :)
<ogra_> it should be re-created if you remove it and reboot
<popey> logs for that are in ~/.cache/ubuntu-app-launch
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop$ ls -l *cam*
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet 84 Mar 25 12:07 com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.desktop -> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.camera/camera-app.desktop
<popey> what do you have in there mcphail
<popey> (no logs actually, just symlinks)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, more comments and suggestions on your branch
<mcphail> lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet 84 Jan 30 15:28 com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.516.desktop -> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.camera/camera-app.desktop
<mcphail> Jan 30?
<popey> march 25 here
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Theatre Day! :-D
<mcphail> Is this because I updated the camera app before doing the system update?
<ogra_> yeah, that doesnt look like it was properly upgraded
<brunch875> Good mornning James!
 * mcphail can't remember if camera was one of the ones needing update
<popey> interesting
<popey> obviously this shouldn't happen.
<mcphail> natch
<popey> not sure where a bug should be filed tbh
<mcphail> Should I try a "reset launcher"?
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you remember what sets these .desktop file links for preinstalled clicks ? is that click itself via a hook, or ubuntu-app-launch later ?
<popey> mcphail: i would be inclined to get a bug filed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bugs and we can poke someone with it.
<mcphail> popey: ok - will do that later today. Is it safe to upload those logs to the bug report?
<mcphail> popey: ag -i imei doen't show anything...
<popey> should be, but you can mark your bug private if you want
<mcphail> popey: think it is OK as I've searched through them for personal info
<popey> ok
<mcphail> popey: has your reset procedure worked?
<popey> yes
<popey> so adb shell in, then "sudo system-image-cli -b 0"
<popey> not sure this will help you though
<mcphail> popey: worth a try, if you already have all the info you need
<popey> the other thing you can do
<popey> is remove and install each app in turn
<popey> long press on icon, uninstall, then find it in the store and re-install it
<mcphail> popey: can I remove system apps?
<popey> you should be able to remove anything
<popey> command line works too
<popey> sudo click unregister com.ubuntu.camera 3.0.0.516
<mcphail> popey: camera icon is back!
<popey> after doing what?
<mcphail> popey: uninstall/reinstall
<popey> "nice" :)
<mcphail> for a rather broad definition of "nice" ;)
<popey> hence the quotes
<mcphail> yep
<mcphail> I'll file that bug after I've done my chores
<popey> thanks mcphail
<popey> do mention the order you did your updates. i think that's relavent
<mcphail> popey: ogra_: thanks for your help again
<popey> no problem!
<mcphail> popey: will do
 * Se7 love this help in real time
 * brunch875 has already finished his popcorn
<ogra_> popey, mcphail if re-install fixes it it is probably rather a click hook that failed here
<popey> true
<mcphail> Need to go, but I'll catch anything else you need in my awaylog
<tnozyrox_> hello, there is video-calling on ubuntu-phone?
<ogra_> not yet, no
<tnozyrox_> why ?
<Se7> tnozyrox_, it s growing :)
<Se7> don t rush everythink will be ready a some point :P
<popey> tnozyrox_: nobody wrote one yet.
<Se7> they doing an amazing job here
<tnozyrox_> no webapp ... with sim-card ???
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Is there any plans to put Sirius or what ever theoriginalpines  free opensource voice recognition software into Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> once we re-enable the hud, it might use that
<ogra_> (if we re-enable the hud)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks, on it :-)
<ogra_> (no idea what the plans are(
<ogra_> )
<ChloeWolfieGirl> the HUD was one of the big selling point of ubuntu touch in my po, I think it'd be a massive shame not to re-enable it at somepoint
<AlanBell> HUD was always a solution waiting for voice recognition to be added to it
<popey> yeah.
<AlanBell> I tried on the desktop with Sphinx a bit
 * popey goes afk for the rest of the day.
<popey> ttfn
<AlanBell> o/ popey
<ChloeWolfieGirl> HUD makes apps like GIMP SOOOOOO much easier
<ogra_> well, the issue with the hub is that it is a global tool ... after we disabled it on the phone the concept completely changed to individual scopes
<ogra_> so i'm not sure how well it will go with the new design, it might need a lot of changed  to work in the new world
<ogra_> *changes
<ogra_> i assume the global-menu stuff still works ... but we dont have apps using global menus on the phone
<ogra_> (i think)
<AlanBell> I haven't used the HUD on the desktop for ages, I got annoyed with the keybinding clashes and never really noticed when that got fixed
<jgdx> huh, I've used the hud five times the last two minutes
<jgdx> nothing makes me sadder than having to move the mouse pointer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I don't use it a ton, but when I do, I greatly appreciate the fact I do, I mean I go to a different desktop environment/GUI its easily one of the biggest things I miss!
<davidcalle> The HUD makes everything so fast in apps like Gimp, it's really powerful.
<jgdx> not to mention vanilla eclipse
<AlanBell> because alt and super grabbed focus out of virtualbox I turned off the bindings and stopped using it, now I don't use virtualbox so much I need to start using it again!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx how about looking through several lists trying to find the a option then realising it was in one that had another list in the list, and searching around in all of those, then forgettif what you w…
<ChloeWolfieGirl> …as doing xD
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, I tried that, but then I got carpal tunnel and had to stop. :S
<jgdx> yeah, eclipse is not a master of consistency
<ogra_> just get a splint and move on ... :P
<jgdx> :p
 * ogra_ just recovered from a month with CTS ... so annoying 
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I expect that some apps would benefit greatly from the HUD, especially in a convergent world :P
<ogra_> definitely
<ogra_> i'm just sayin it might take a while since it will need changes for the new concept in unity8
<ChloeWolfieGirl> *goes on Mac at uni and opens gimp* I don't need the HUD, *tries to find the correct crop* I NEEEEEEEEED IT!
<davidcalle> sergiusens, ping
<AlanBell> "you have an approximate of 2 additional unread messages" <- what writes that gramatical monstrosity?
<ogra_> AlanBell, where do you see it ?
<AlanBell> ogra_: notifications, from gmail
<AlanBell> is it google's fault or ours?
<ogra_> so in the notification indicator ?
<ogra_> yeah, i guess thats the app side setting this text
<AlanBell> yeah, in the indicator
<ogra_> yeah, thets likely google ... dbarth ^^^ ?
<AlanBell> "approximate" does not exist in lp:unity-webapps-gmail
<AlanBell> ooh, it is a popey fix that is unmerged
<AlanBell> popey is teh awesome
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/account-polld/fix-1365206/+merge/233294
<AlanBell> bug 1365206
<ubot5> bug 1365206 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "Odd wording in email notifictaions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365206
<AlanBell> is that merge waiting on sergiusens? not sure if I am reading it right I don't know much about translations
<ogra_> i doubt sergiusens works on account-polld
<AlanBell> just trying to interpret what the comments on the merge proposal mean
<dbarth> same here
<ogra_> ah
<Chipaca> AlanBell: hello
<Chipaca> dbarth: and hello
<Chipaca> AlanBell: dbarth: i got around to that bug too late, and we're in translatable text freeze afaik, otherwise i would've landed it
<Chipaca> it's a bit more involved, as sergio pointed out, but i've got it in a shelve here
<ogra_> is accound-polld used on the desktop ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: no
<Chipaca> ogra_: unless you put it there yourself ;)
<Chipaca> ogra_: it depends on push, which depends on url-dispatcher and click and such
<Chipaca> ogra_: very much a phone-ish environ
<Chipaca> but you can probably get it running if you persevere (in the “are perverse enough” sense)
<Chipaca> perversere?
<dbarth> so the freeze is probably not in effect in that case
<Chipaca> oh!
<ogra_> Chipaca, then it isnt under strin freeze
<ogra_> *string
 * Chipaca unshelves
<Chipaca> AlanBell: dbarth: popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/account-polld/fix-1365206/+merge/254383
<Chipaca> sergiusens: if you could once-over that ^ i'll merge it
<Chipaca> then we need some brave man to take it to the train
<Chipaca> or woman! person. i usually say person.
<brunch875> Chipaca we all know there are no women on the internet
<Chipaca> man, why did brunch875 run away before i told it where it could stick it
<Mirv> renatu: do you have any estimation when you (and others) could start piling up the qtpim upgrade branches? even if it would land after vivid is released, the API changes could be brewing already somewhere and collected to the CI Train spreadsheet
<Se7> f**k just charged 100% after completely discharge and less than an hour 7% less
<sergiusens> ogra_: AlanBell I used to, I think Chipaca is on it now
<sergiusens> Chipaca: I'll take a look
<Chipaca> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, seems like
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> I went into windowed mode and somehow pushed the scopes out of the screen so I can't access it in windows mode ;-;
<ChloeWolfieGirl2> when using android, I miss simple things like the ability to just pull the keyboard down to make it go away
<renatu> Mirv, I can start doing that when I find some time, but for sure I need that before implement contact merging. Unfortunately no dates yet
<renatu> Mirv, btw could you get this MR on vivid? :D https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109444/
<Mirv> renatu: yeah, I was just thinking if some month like May could be the month, before Qt 5.5 so that they don't collide
<Mirv> renatu: sure, if you're ready to do the upstream testing for it (test plan at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/qtpim), I can add a line for it, patch & build it and ping you when there's action to be done like executing the test plan.
<Mirv> renatu: please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src so that it can be referred to from the changelog
<renatu> Mirv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/+bug/1437300
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437300 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Missing detailTypesHint property on QDeclarativeOrganizerItemFetchHint" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> renatu: thanks!
<Se7> xubuntu desktop doesn t recognise ubuntu phone
<Se7> developer mode enabled
<Se7> lsusb
<Se7> Bus 002 Device 020: ID 2a47:0c02
<Chipaca> Se7: how would you want it to recognise it?
<Se7> i mean no icon appear on the desktop
<muka> what is the newest image as of today. I have 20141119, and I'm on devel channel.
<nik90> muka: that's indeed the latest devel image...we haven't had a new image in the devel channel for a long time
<nik90> muka: you should try the devel-proposed channel for more recent images
<nik90> muka: hopefully in the coming weeks we might seem a promotion to the devel channel
<muka> nik90, thank you
<Chipaca> Se7: does it appear for other phones?
<Se7> yes Chipaca
<Se7> if i connect my s4 appear an icon on my desktop
<Chipaca> Se7: and what happens when you click the icon?
<Se7> lol
<Chipaca> Se7: i'm serious, i don't know
<Se7> empty open window
<rbasak> So I have a new bq phone, have never touched an Ubuntu phone before, and am finding things that I'd like to see tracked in bugs. But I need some help getting reports to the right place. First: I see no bug for "no timer or stopwatch" filed against the clock app. Am I missing something?
<nik90> rbasak: there is a no timer bug filed against the clock app already :) .. let me find the bug report
<SkidzRulez> Hi all
<nik90> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1427566
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427566 in Ubuntu UX "[Clock] Add back timers functionality" [High,Triaged]
<Chipaca> Se7: can you elaborate a bit? as i don't use xubuntu, i don't know what it's poking at on your s4 that it's not being able to poke at on your bq
<Chipaca> Se7: "empty window" is not helping, here
<rbasak> nik90: thanks! I couldn't find it.
<nik90> rbasak: Can you report a bug for the missing stopwatch feature. I can confirm and triage it.
<nik90> rbasak: those functionality are all planned. Just waiting on a design for them
<Se7> Chipaca, if i connect the s4 and on the phone i choose the options camera(ptp)
<Se7> i can looking all the pics and video on the phone
<Chipaca> Se7: i don't think we do ptp, but i might be wrong
<Chipaca> we do the other one
<rbasak> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1437313 - thanks!
 * Chipaca can never remember the names of those two
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437313 in Ubuntu Clock App "No stopwatch" [Undecided,New]
<SkidzRulez> My phone does not connect to the store anymore, and so I cannot check for updates.... All works (Internet etc) and my Ubuntu One account works, but from the store it says "Network error" for the last few days. Did a restore from the OS and from the boot menu but no go. Ideas?
<nik90> rbasak: thnx :)
<Se7> if i connect my ubuntu qb via usb nothing appear on my deskpot
<rbasak> I have a third one for the clock app. I can just file the bug. It seems too easy to accidentally turn off the alarm when I want to snooze. The snooze button should be large, and the "turn off alarm" button should be harder to activate in some way (eg. slide?)
<SkidzRulez> I have adb shell and i'm not afraid to use it :P
<Se7> desktop*
<Chipaca> beuno: SkidzRulez' thing might be one for you ^
<nik90> rbasak: hmm interesting..bug pls..I will take it straight to the designer asap
<Chipaca> Se7: if you tell your s4 to use mtp instead of ptp does it work on your desktop?
<Se7> yes Chipaca
<rbasak> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1437316 - thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437316 in Ubuntu Clock App "Too easy to accidentally turn off the alarm instead of snoozing" [Undecided,New]
<Se7> from s4 mtp://[usb:002,025]/Phone/DCIM/Camera/
<Chipaca> Se7: that one should work. not an expert on this, but, two things might be interfering: first, have you tried unlocking the phone?
<Se7> lol yes
<Chipaca> Se7: with it plugged in on usb?
<Se7> yep
 * SkidzRulez fetches a coffee
<Chipaca> Se7: and the other thing i can think of is that maybe we disable mtp in developer mode, but i don't know for sure if that's the case
<Se7> so i have to disable developer mode and try to plug in again?
<Chipaca> Se7: i don't know. maybe.
<Chipaca> Se7: and unlock the screen
<Chipaca> it won't work if locked afaik
<Se7> of course
<Chipaca> Se7: with it in developer mode though you could get your stuff via scp :)
<Chipaca> or adb pull
<Se7> i cant disable developer mode without unlock the screen :P
<Chipaca> Se7: most android devices let you get data off them via usb without unlocking the screen though, which is why i've underlined that you can't do that with the ubuntu phone as far as i know
<Se7> right Chipaca :)
<Se7> i unplugged from usb unlocked the screen disable developer mode plug again in the usb but nothig appear on desktop :)
<SkidzRulez> Can't figure out where the Unbuntu One reg process places logfiles, if any. Is there a rule of thumb, except the obvious /var/log?
<Wnt> How can I take a screenshot on a bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition?
<k1l_> Wnt: press volume up and down at same time
<Wnt> and how can I enable ssh server on the same device?
<Wnt> Thanks k1l_!
<dobey> rbasak, nik90: ugh slide for turning off or snoozing the alarm would not be nice at all :/
<nik90> dobey: just exploring ideas :) .. currently it is too easy to turn of an alarm despite wanting to snooze it. The slide was one such suggestion to prevent that. Let's see what design comes up with..since it also needs to be supported by the notification dialog either way
<Wnt> how do I become root in the device terminal?
<dobey> nik90: funny. i think it's difficult to turn off the alarm now, because the button is not particularly large
<SkidzRulez> sudo su -
<SkidzRulez> then the pin used for unlock
<dobey> why do you want to be root?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> no need to be root ...
<SkidzRulez> mount -o remount,rw / ?
<ogra_> just prefix commands you want executed with admin provs with sudp
<dobey> sudo mount -o remounte,rw /
<ogra_> like you do on any ubuntu desktop
<ogra_> *privs
<Wnt> dobey: I might want to install some packages with apt-get or similar tools
<Wnt> and start sshd
<nik90> dobey: well without my glasses in the morning, I can hardly distinguish between the 2 buttons "Snooze" and "Dismiss"..and such always end up turning it off for good ;P
<dobey> Wnt: apt-get is not supported on the phone
<SkidzRulez> tbh, if you don't know how to become root, well...
<ogra_> Wnt, note that you lose upgrade functionality of you install stuff with apt
<SkidzRulez> But apt-get *does* work :)
<k1l_> SkidzRulez: sudo su is not best way on ubuntu anyway
<ogra_> s/of/if/
<dobey> nik90: are you colorblind? (grey vs green could be a problem for some people)
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, yes, it does ... to install a single package when you develop on the core system and throw it away afterwards
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, point is that apt-get upgrade doesnt work and the system image upgrade will just revert your apt changes
<k1l_> nik90: i always blame the alarmclock for that, too :)
<dobey> i'd hardly say apt works on the phone
<dobey> but apt-get is a very good way to fill up / very fast
<ogra_> well, it does for certain tasks ... but all of them end with "you reinstall the device from scratch"
<dobey> if you really need to install extra packages for some reason, make a chroot in ~ and do stuff inside that chroot
<ogra_> unless you actuall work on the core system :)
<nik90> dobey: hmm no..although I think I just ignore all that and just press the button on the right in my sleep state
<ogra_> *actually
<SkidzRulez> Meh, I have the idea that only a fresh image flash will clear *all* you can break on the phone somehow.
<dobey> nik90: vol dn for snooze should be supported, if it isn't already
<nik90> dobey: we have a bug similar to that..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1421559 for silencing the alarm.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421559 in Ubuntu UX "Should be able to silence alarm using power button" [Medium,Triaged]
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, right, we dont block people from shooting themselves in the foot ... ubuntu on teh phone is 100% hackable :)
<ogra_> but if you do hack it, you got to keep the pieces yourself :)
<SkidzRulez> ...As i found out already ;)
<ogra_> ... in case it falls apart
<nik90> dobey: so yeah we need to explore the use of physical buttons to perform certain alarm actions
<SkidzRulez> Anyway, I just went back to square 1 again (Boot into menu, cache erase, data erase) so let's see if Ubuntu One works now
<dobey> eh? ubuntu one has always worked
<SkidzRulez> On my BQ it didn't
<dobey> what didn't work?
<Wnt> I installed ubuntu-sdk on my 14.04 desktop and enabled the phone's developer mode, but when I plug in the phone with USB and run "adb devices" returns an empty list. What else do I need to do to get adb access to the device?
<nik90> Wnt: is your phone screen also unlocked?
<SkidzRulez> System settings > Accounts > Ubuntu One > Fillin my credentials > "Network error - please retry"
<dobey> Wnt: add ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa and upgrade, some of the definitions on 14.04 are not updated
<Wnt> nik90: yes, screen lock is not active
<Wnt> Yes, I added that repo and apt-get updated before installing ubuntu-sdk
<brunch875> does 2G work for anyone?
<dobey> SkidzRulez: well network errors are network errors. could be anything between you and the server that could have failed
<dobey> Wnt: phone must have developer mode enabled too
<Wnt> but it seems that dist-upgrade gives some updates
<SkidzRulez> True. But one.ubuntu.com in the browser *does* work, including logging in
<Wnt> yes, as I said: ..."and enabled the phone's developer mode..."
<Wnt> ok, the dist upgrade did the trick, thanks for the help
<Wnt> maybe these docs: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ should mention about running dist-upgrade on 14.04 too, not just 14.10
<SkidzRulez> dobey: Is there a way to debug these errors? Can't find it in the usual logs...
<dobey> SkidzRulez: should show up in ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log i'd think
<rbasak> dobey: I don't care what is slide or not - I just want it to be much easier to hit snooze than it is to turn it off.
<dobey> SkidzRulez: if not, you can "echo U1_DEBUG=1 >> /etc/environment" and reboot, and should get a lot more debug info at that point
<SkidzRulez> tailf reveals no new entries in that log after a failed attempt, i'll set the debug and reboot
<rbasak> So my next issues might be bq-specific. Where do I check or file these please? First, the terms and conditions for HERE are unreadable on first run because they go off the right of the screen and you can't scroll there.
<AlanBell> is there a thing for sharing screenshots, like a share to an imagebin or something?
<rbasak> Second, scrolling sometimes jumps - eg. I'm reading a browser window scrolling slowly and suddenly it decides I'm scrolling at a million mph right down the bottom, so I lose my place.
<rbasak> Some glitch with touchpad reading maybe that either needs fixing directly or smoothing.
<dobey> AlanBell: there's a webapp for that photo sharing thing that aquarius wrote
<dobey> rbasak: that scrolling behavior i often get in firefox too, particularly when scrolling down g+ or twitter, and it jumps way down when new posts load
<brunch875> wow, the dekko update rocks my socks
<AlanBell> dobey: that sounds good, any idea what it is called?
<SkidzRulez> Hmmm, so far for debugging options:
<SkidzRulez> 2015-03-27 14:12:42,307 - DEBUG - UbuntuWindow::handleSurfaceFocusChange(focused=false)
<brunch875> where's the dekko developer? I want to congratulate him personally
<brunch875> it's so bloody amazing
<SkidzRulez> Finally notifications?
<brunch875> no idea
<brunch875> but the client feels more polished than gmail on android
<dobey> AlanBell: soonsnap
<mcphail> popey: ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1437355 - bugreport for missing icons as discussed earlier
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437355 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Icons lost from various apps after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> dobey: awesome, thanks
<ogra_> mcphail, thanks a lot
<DanChapman> hey brunch875, yes it has had quite an overhaul for this update :-D there's still currently no notification support but that's out of our control at the moment
<brunch875> are you responsible for this?
<brunch875> kudos man
 * DanChapman is one of the dekko developers btw
<ogra_> brunch875, yeah, its all his fault :P
 * brunch875 starts clapping
 * SkidzRulez follows suit
<SkidzRulez> Great work on Dekko man!
<mcphail> DanChapman: ha - I'm actually just installing it just now :)
<SkidzRulez> Wish I could install it ;)
<ogra_> DanChapman, if you dont get any other reports about missing/white font on grey bg, i'm inclined to blame the graphics driver of the device i see this on ...
<_hc> ohai Se7
<_hc> found it
<Se7> good _hc
<_hc> Se7: and there is a log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/26/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<Se7> good
<_hc> Se7:  I don't see anything about tor though
<DanChapman> ogra, ive seen another comment on g+ for vivid but i run vivid and don't see it. Did you try changing the theme preferences in the config file from my comment yesterday?
<Se7> was just a question if someone will write it
 * DanChapman scans backlog for it
<Se7> or are interested to do so _hc
<ogra_> DanChapman, i only did a uninstall/reinstall
<ogra_> DanChapman, i used the ambient theme with the former version on this device though
<DanChapman> oh not the dark one then?
<DrGnomage> Hey guys, is there a good way to do IRC or am i stuck with kiwiIRC?
<SkidzRulez> BitchX ;)
<ogra_> DanChapman, i used the dark one ... isnt that ambience ?
<ogra_> i thought the bright one is radiance
<ogra_> DrGnomage, write an IRC client :)
<DanChapman> ogra_: No that SuruDark, Ambiance is the light one on the phone that used to confuse me too
<ogra_> ah, then i used suru dark, sorry
<DrGnomage> ogra_: dont have the skills yet unfortunately!
<ogra_> DrGnomage, well, then you are stuck with kiwi until someone writes one i fear
<mcphail> DanChapman: how do I delete multiple mails at once with dekko? If i drag them to the right, I still have to click on the trash icon one at a time...
<ogra_> you could install irssi in your home dir and use it via the terminal app ... not sure that is more convenient than kiwi ... (and it wont solve the issue that the client disconnects when in bg)
<DrGnomage> ogra_: alrighty was just seeing if anyone know of one that wouldnt appear in a generic search for IRC on the store
<DanChapman> ogra_: could you try changing .SuruDark to .Ambiance in the preferences.theme= field of the config file. I think this be the issue as that value is still getting pulled in some where
<DanChapman> mcphail: longpress a message to enter multiselect
<DrGnomage> ogra_: Thanks anyway!
<mcphail> DanChapman: got it. Cheers!
<DanChapman> np
<ogra_> DanChapman, that fixed it !
 * ogra_ hugs DanChapman 
<ogra_> thanks !!
<DanChapman> ogra_: excellent! i'll get a bug filed for that then
<SkidzRulez> A sign-in attempt results in two external IP's being contacted. login.ubuntu.com is one, but the status is TIME_WAIT instead of ESTABLISHED
<kenvandine> awe_, looking at bug 1361864
<ubot5> bug 1361864 in ofono (Ubuntu) "add "Tag" property to ConnectionContext interface" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361864
<kenvandine> awe_, is that going to be in someone's backlog soon?
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ that's the bug about the preferred context i was talking about this morning
<kenvandine> awe_, should we add a network-manager task to that?
<mcphail> Does the default kernel have inotify enabled?
 * mcphail has plans to subvert the security model
<ogra_> yes, it does
<mcphail> ogra_: incrontab isn't installed. Are there any plans to install this as part of te base image?
 * ogra_ never heard of "incrontab"
<mcphail> ogra_: it is "crontab" for inotify.
<ogra_> i doubt we will seed it ... unless anything in the core system would need it
<ogra_> time to create ~/bin ;)
<mcphail> ogra_: You can trigger a script when a file is written to a directory. It owuld allow store apps to trigger system processes by "touching" a file in a directory they could write to
<ogra_> right, we use upstart for such stuff
<mcphail> ogra_: is upstart staying?
<ogra_> you shuld be able to create your own upstart jobs in your homedir
<mcphail> ogra_: inotify triggered?
<ogra_> for the session itr will surely stay for a while, yeah
<ogra_> look at the upstart cookbook ;)
<mcphail> OK
<mcphail> ogra_: trying to find a way to let my rndis switcher app trigger the switch withour having extra privs
<ogra_> well, talk to jdstrand, he can surely tell you whats possible ... i assume you tried dbus and it doesnt work due to apparmor ?
<mcphail> ogra_: think so. Might just be my code is buggy but doesn't seem to work. Lots of DENIED in logs
<awe_> kenvandine, ack
<awe_> sorry, had too many threads going on
<ogra_> well, might be that your app simply cant talk to dbus at all then :/
<awe_> abeato and I discussed this, and it's something we agree needs to be fixed
<awe_> we have a bunch of other issues stacked up in front of it...
<mcphail> ogra_: yes, but all it has to be able to do is touch a file in a directory which it has write permissions. Inotify can do the rest
<ogra_> well, thats most likely in ~/.local/<appname>/ then
<kenvandine> awe_, ok, i think it'll be pretty critical to getting the apn editor working right
<ogra_> but you wont be able to ship your watcher in the click package, since it needs to run outside with bigger permissions
<awe_> kenvandine, please add a nuntium task too
<awe_> kenvandine, agreed
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - the watcher would have to be installed separately
<awe_> abeato, can you take the lead on the "tag" enhancement?
<kenvandine> awe_, done
<awe_> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> awe_, btw... i like your suggestion in the bug better
<kenvandine> just adding a preferred property seems to be the right thing to do
<abeato> awe_, more than a tag it should be just a flag I guess?
<awe_> ack
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks, oh my. Have no idea how that noop snuck in. Thanks for spotting it.
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed fix, r1360
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> bfiller, the bugs for these couple of branches aren't in the milestone
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'll add
<kenvandine> bfiller, bug 1388046
<ubot5> bug 1388046 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "APN Editor is disabled when cellular data is off" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388046
<kenvandine> bug 1433278
<ubot5> bug 1433278 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "APN Editor: clicking 'Cancel' or '<' on Custom Internet or MMS APN creates empty ofono Internet context" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433278
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<jgdx> thanks ken
<dobey> SkidzRulez: oh, actually. i just remembered, getting the logs for that is a bit more difficult, because it's a separate process
<SkidzRulez> dobey: /usr/bin/online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop --socket /run/user/32011/online-accounts-ui/ui-3 is what happens when it runs
<dobey> SkidzRulez: yeah, you need to do something like "U1_DEBUG=1 OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service" and then try to log in, while that is running
<dobey> and you should see the output on the console there
<SkidzRulez> dobey: This is the only error after clicking "Sign in": "2015-03-27 15:13:34,589 - CRITICAL - Error occurred creating token: 0 (Invalid status attribute in Network::OnReply)"
<SkidzRulez> Just added my Ubuntu One-account to my emu, running over the same wifi as the phone.
<mcphail> Thanks to everyone working and contributing to Touch. The bq phone is fab. Cheers all
<SkidzRulez> bug 1233951
<ubot5> bug 1233951 in ubuntuone-credentials trunk "Network::OnReply received empty document" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233951
<dobey> SkidzRulez: hmm, ok. that's weird. thanks
<SkidzRulez> It's not *exactly* similar so could still be a one-off
<SkidzRulez> This might be *too* coincidental ;)
<SkidzRulez>  namespace UbuntuOne {
<SkidzRulez> 550
<SkidzRulez> 551@@ -51,30 +53,35 @@
<SkidzRulez> 552     /* TODO: see if we really need to do this check, we could just operate
<SkidzRulez> 553        on a bad value as being an error rather than the extra check? */
<SkidzRulez> 554     if (!statusAttr.isValid()) {
<SkidzRulez> 555-        qDebug() << "Invalid status received!";
<SkidzRulez> 556+        QString errmsg = QString("Invalid status attribute in Network::OnReply");
<SkidzRulez> 557+        // Use login failed code, which results in generic error message:
<SkidzRulez> 558+        emit ErrorOccurred(ErrorResponse(0, NO_HTTP_REASON, LOGIN_FAILED, errmsg));
<SkidzRulez> 559         return;
<SkidzRulez> 560     }
<SkidzRulez> Oops, wrong cut
<SkidzRulez> I meant this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/update-13-10/+merge/182490
<SkidzRulez> So, I just realised i'm in a deadlock here. I can't update because I have no account signed in to update the errors I have ;)
<ogra_> DanChapman, oh, btw, the german translation needs some serious love, was that originally produced by google translate ?
<mardy> jdstrand, tedg: FYI, I thought more about the need for reading the .desktop file and came up with bug 1437393; comments welcome, maybe there are other solutions I'm not aware of
<ubot5> bug 1437393 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Allow a confined app to read its own .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437393
<SkidzRulez> That sounds like a well-crafted insult ;)
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, do you mean me ?
<SkidzRulez> ogra, yes sorry I didn't mention you there
<ogra_> heh, well, it wasnt meant as an insult :)
<ogra_> it definitely looks like g translate did it
 * ogra_ will definitely help fixing it 
<SkidzRulez> The Dutch version is not much better on some points, but hey, that can be dealt with later right
<DanChapman> ogra_: yeah i'm aware they are in bad shape :-/ Someone contributed some translations a while back which got uploaded in the source branch seems they were bad quialty. Won't make that mistake again. Niklas Wenzel has been helping to get them fixed up, but any extra help would be greatly appreciated. :-)
<tedg> mardy, Commented. Added a better idea :-)
<ogra_> DanChapman, i'll take a look on the weekend
<DanChapman> ogra_: thanks :-)
<SkidzRulez> Also weird behaviour: In a freshly restored phone, I have two mentions of Telegram in Settings > Notifications. One without an icon, btw.
<mardy> tedg: that would work too, not sure it's a better idea though, as it's again duplicate work for the developer (though definitely bearable :-) )
<mardy> tedg: btw, what's the deal with desktop files? what will replace them?
<rbasak> SkidzRulez: I've seen that too
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, yeah, there is a bug open for that somewhere ... scopes shouldnt show up in that window
<tedg> mardy, Helpers that need a desktop file should use their own click hook to get it
<ogra_> (snce they have no icon)
<tedg> mardy, It's not that the desktop files would go away, it's that the copy in ~/.local/share/applications would
<mardy> tedg: what's the benefit? I see only drawbacks :-)
<tedg> mardy, Full home directory, no cache files in ~/.local, helpers can (and should) generate specific caches that are faster
<SkidzRulez> Any ideas how to tackle the "Invalid status attribute in Network::OnReply"? I'm running dry on ideas...
<mardy> tedg: what do you mean by "Full home directory"?
<tedg> mardy, If you install an app and your home directory is full, we can't write the file and then ogra_ chases me down :-)
<ogra_> :D
<mardy> tedg: but whatever replaces these files will also write to $HOME, somewhere
<Scooty-loo> new sprout kernel source :o
<SkidzRulez> Trying to add an Evernote account also fails, different error
<tedg> mardy, Perhaps, but for many it's just a symbolic link which is less problematic.
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, any proxy in your network ?
<SkidzRulez> Nope
<tedg> mardy, Or sometimes in-memory cache, depending on helper.
<ogra_> probably something swallows info on the way
<SkidzRulez> Device > router> modem>internet
<ogra_> and your provider doesnt have a "transparent" proxy either ?
<k1l_> ogra_: if there is a need for translation help maybe a talk to the translations team and/or a call on ubuntuusers.de could help
<tedg> mardy, On a modern file system each of those desktop files is a block, so 4K :-/
<SkidzRulez> ogra: Nope. Turning off the wifi and sailing on the GSM modem gets the same results
<ogra_> :/
<rbasak> So my next issues might be bq-specific. Where do I check or file these please? First, the terms and conditions for HERE are unreadable on first run because they go off the right of the screen and you can't scroll there.
<rbasak> Second, scrolling sometimes jumps - eg. I'm reading a browser window scrolling slowly and suddenly it decides I'm scrolling at a million mph right down the bottom, so I lose my place.
<ogra_> k1l_, well, i'm find contributing a few strings too :)
<rbasak> Some glitch with touchpad reading maybe that either needs fixing directly or smoothing.
<ogra_> it is not like dekko has many
<balloons> pstolowski, hey, thanks for looking at the missing scopes api docs. We pull from the libunity-scopes-doc package, which seems to be missing some of the headers
<ogra_> *fine even
<mardy> tedg: well, it's not that I'm especially fond of how or where they are stored, I'm just worried that if we don't have a centralized source for this info, it's going to be a mess
<mardy> tedg: like, the shell needs to read them, Online Accounts too, the Webapps too, several applets in the System Settings too...
<pstolowski> balloons, ah, that's probably because the mocks have no documentation
<mardy> tedg: a symlink takes also 4k, or am I wrong?
<tedg> mardy, No the symlink is an item in the directory table. Assuming it doesn't grow.
<tedg> mardy, They don't *need* them, they use them because they're there.
<SkidzRulez> All services that use a web page to allow acces work fine, all that must go through the online-accounts-service crash horribly.
<tedg> We've left in a crutch and so now everyone is limping.
<balloons> pstolowski, is that something you can change perhaps? Maybe even some basic doc stubs?
<Mardad> Hi
<pstolowski> balloons, nb i think there is some confusion... in the link to "the old doc" (where these headers were listed) doesn't contain any doc for them either, the doxygen docs just link to the raw .h files. so no regression afaict
<pstolowski> balloons, sure, we can try, i don't know how doxygen likes gmock macros
<mardy> tedg: I think all these components need just *something* that takes an APP_ID and returns a translated name and an icon; but if there isn't anything which provides this info, and they all have to implement their hooks, you risk ending up having much more space wasted
<balloons> pstolowski, right that makes sense. The old style was just a link to the raw source, so indeed nothing has changed. Expect now we import the actual docs, which as you say don't exist
<balloons> pstolowski, that would be great if you could. Is there a project I can add to the bug to better track it?
<tedg> mardy, So if I wrote a code snippet that turned an appid into a GKeyFile would you stop using ~/.local/share/applications ?
<pstolowski> balloons, just unity-scopes-api
<tedg> Or probably a path is better.
<g105b> Is there an official email app coming to the OS soon? The gmail web app is poor when in low cell coverage areas.
<tedg> g105b, Try Dekko, it's beta but really nice.
<g105b> tedg: I tried it, but it crashes if I try to open a folder.
<mardy> tedg: mostly yes, if GDesktopAppInfo (or whatever it's called) could read this file
<SkidzRulez> Anyway, thanks sofar. I'll go feed some ppl before they start rioting here ;)
<g105b> tedg: also it doesn't get new emails without opening, changing mailboxes, swiping down a few times.
<tedg> g105b, Hmm, for me it doesn't do those things. But clearly that's why it's labeled "Beta" :-)
<studio_> hi
<studio_> thanks for fixing address book app :)
<mcphail> If I make the filesystem writable to edit /etc/hosts, will this block future system updates?
<lentzi90> Is there anything special I need to do to make ubuntu SDK detect my phone?
<ogra_> mcphail, no, but the update will likely replace the file again
<ogra_> (if you do a regular update)
<ogra_> lentzi90, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<lentzi90> Ok, thanks!
 * SkidzRulez thinks he's done it, this time
<SkidzRulez> My BQ phone is stuck at the white loader screen. Already did a flash wipe/cache wipe, no go. Ideas?
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, give it some time ...
<SkidzRulez> It's lying there for 10 minutes now
<cotton> Hi everyone :)
<studio_> in the calendar, monthly and yearly dates are not working. ist that a known problem?
<popey> studio_: define "not working"
<studio_> can set monthly/yearly
<studio_> can't i mean
<popey> Indeed, you cannot.
<cotton> When is the next big update going to be release? I am looking forward for new features :D  Thanks
<ogra_> cotton, for now its all bug fixes for the next updates
 * ogra_ forgot when exactly the next is due, but shouldnt be long anymore
<popey> next week
<SkidzRulez> Will there be images to flash externally? Or will all updates be OTA-like?
<ogra_> there are images to flash already :)
<SkidzRulez> Yes, just not in the public domain :P
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash knows how to handle them
<SkidzRulez> Orly?
<SkidzRulez> why didn't i think of that, dammit...
<ogra_> ;)
<SkidzRulez> well, off to reboot into Ubuntu then. Thx sofar!
<SkidzRulez> (If this fixes the one problem i'll be laughing, too :P )
<studio_> btw. thank you for "mc" in ubuntu-touch :)
<otto_> hi
<otto_> hot to see ppl online on fb app?
<otto_> how*
<otto_> on ubuntu phone obviouvsly
 * ogra_ has no fb account ..
<otto_> good for you ogra_
<studio_> what is fb?
<ogra_> heh, yeah, but not for you ... i could probably tell you :)
<studio_> *lol*
<ogra_> studio_, facebook obviously :)
<cheeseboy> there any instructions for setting up hotspot?
<otto_> yes
<ogra_> if you mean wireless AP mode, thats not there yet
<cheeseboy> i read you could do it with cmd prompt
<ogra_> usb tethering is possible though
<otto_> it was not for yoy cheeseboy
<cheeseboy> how do i tether?
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable rndis
<ogra_> (and disable to disable it indeed :) )
<ogra_> in the terminal app or via adb
<AlanBell> looks like the x and z accelerometers are not callibrated right (or I am not on the planet I think I am on)
<ogra_> the latter
<studio_> ogra_, the problem with the videos (copy to own videos) and gallery is still not fixed?
<ogra_> but we knew that before :)
<AlanBell> :)
<ogra_> studio_, ask the filemanager people ... (not sure who that is, ask in #ubuntu-app-devel) ... did you file it yet ?
<cheeseboy> ogra_, is that setting persistent?
<ogra_> cheeseboy, hmm, not across reboots, since we force mtp on at boot time currently
<ogra_> and rndis and mtp are mutually exclusive
<cheeseboy> ok
<ogra_> AlanBell, there is the "SensorStatus" app in the store
<AlanBell> ogra_: yeah, I am using that
<studio_> ogra_, i am not sure where the problem is, filemanager, mediaplayer or gallery?
<AlanBell> ogra_: it should read 9.81 m/s^2 at rest when oriented on one of the axis (flat/upright/on the side)
<ogra_> stfilemanager-app
<ogra_> studio_, ^^
<studio_> ok
<AlanBell> but I am seeing 10.2, which means I am on a planet slightly smaller than Uranus, but bigger than earth
<AlanBell> or with a different density I suppose
<ogra_> AlanBell, ricmm is our senso specialist ... but not around atm
<studio_> and when will be the mediaplayer fixed to play direct videos?
<ogra_> i dont think we do any explicit calibration though
<AlanBell> probably not, and it is likely that most things reading that don't need calibrated sensors
<ogra_> studio_, they play direct from the video scope
<studio_> ogra_, when i call the mediaplayer i allwys get an error, there are no videos to play, so that is normal?
<ogra_> yes
<studio_> ?
<ogra_> the mediaplayer is not supposed to be used directly ... but some weird concept denies that we hide the icon
<ogra_> so this message was implemented instead :/
<ogra_> to play video directly, use the video scope
<ogra_> or the My Video scope if you dont want to see stuff thats not local
<studio_> oh, ok ...
 * ogra_ really wishes we had a way to hide icons 
<studio_> to "cache" all videos isn't the right way i think ...
<dobey> ogra_: we do. it's called, don't make them apps, because they aren't :)
<ogra_> dobey, so mediaplayer and payui arent apps ?
<ogra_> how do you deliver them as clicks if you cant deliver clicks without .desktop file and icon
<dobey> ogra_: payui isn't. mediaplayer is currently because there isn't a thing which makes it a trusted session thing instead of an app
<ogra_> right
<dobey> ogra_: payui is a trusted session with a special hook in the click. manual review is always required for the uploads, becasue we only want our thing to use that hook
<ogra_> well, eventually all apps will have to be clicks
<studio_> ogra_, will "privat" videos or for exp. videos from adult-apps also be "cached" (shown with a thumbnail) in the galerie?
<ogra_> yes
<studio_> not good ...
<dobey> if you don't want porn on your phone, then don't watch porn on your phone?
<dobey> AlanBell: are you standing on top of a uranium deposit? :)
<ogra_> dobey, so pragmatic
<dobey> it's what i do :P
<studio_> dobey, think a little bit more before you write
<dobey> studio_: don't be rude
<dobey> and no, if you watch videos on a random site that has html5 video player support, they won't appear in the gallery
<dobey> only videos you watch in apps that play videos through the mediaplayer service i guess would be cached and appear in gallery
<studio_> dobey, i am not "rude" (had to look what rude means in german), i am sensible with datas, especially when the phone is shared in the family ...
<dobey> studio_: saying "think a little bit more before you write" is a bit rude.
<studio_> sorry, my english is not so perfect :(
<SkidzRulez> pfffff, the bq phone seems to get the best of me ;)
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, still issues ?
<SkidzRulez> Boot in fastboot > ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --wipe > I see stuff going across the screen > phone goes into recovery > ubuntu-device-flash terminates with "Failed to enter Recovery"
<SkidzRulez> But I can see the phone is in recovery mode... The purple-ish screen with the white logo...
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, recovery doesnt have adb ...
<SkidzRulez> I found an article describing you should use an intermediate image, but the --recovery-image is not in my version of ubuntu-device-flash (14.10)
<ogra_> oh, you should definitely use ubuntu-device-flash from a PPA
<SkidzRulez> So not the default one from the distro?
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools
<ogra_> that also has the latest phablet-tools (phablet-shell, phablet-network, phablet-screenshot etc etc )
<studio_> "Failed to enter Recovery" is normal !!!
<studio_> wait!
<studio_> it takes a minute
<ogra_> yes, with the factory recovery thats normal
<ogra_> else you would be able to adb pull all data from a stolen device
<SkidzRulez> It's pushing the tarballs now ;)
<ogra_> even if developer mode is disabled
<SkidzRulez> True
<SkidzRulez> Good thing you guys thought of that! I'm impressed ;)
<SkidzRulez> *phone reboots*
<SkidzRulez> Victory!
<ogra_> you should see the spinning logo
<SkidzRulez> (Spinning logo)
<ogra_> :)
 * SkidzRulez jumps up and down
<studio_> :)
<SkidzRulez> Guys, really. This is soooooooo impressive compared to ios or ubuntu stuff...
<ogra_> or ubuntu ?
 * ogra_ raises an eyebrow
<nik90> lol :P
<SkidzRulez> Android I meant, excitement typo :P
<ogra_> seems w emade it ... !
<ogra_> *we made
<ogra_> we replaced android in just a few weeks !
<SkidzRulez> hehehehe, you too I see :P
<ogra_> (in user brains at least)
<SkidzRulez> From a tinkerer standpoint (I fit nicely in that category) this is a really cool device, and it will most likely only be replaced with a superphone (Desktop replacement)
<SkidzRulez> But to impress the wife will be a bit more difficult ;)
<ogra_> we're working on it ;)
<EdwardMorbius> Is it just me not figuring something out or you cant send a file via bluetooth?
<ogra_> heh, no, it is the yet non existent obex support
<ogra_> i think i saw a fix floating by for that today
<EdwardMorbius> hoping for that fix in 15.04 :)
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu-touch-session/fixing_fork_export_multimedia_dirs/+merge/254342
<ogra_> there it is
<ogra_> pmcgowan, did you get around to test that obex stuf from rsalveti ?
<ogra_> (code looks fine, i'd top approve it)
<studio_> you can't sent to /tmp?
<EdwardMorbius> common multimedia dirs hmm will that enable opening music files via file manager in music, currently music says waiting for file, file not found.
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, on your PC you mean ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yes I just put the new upstart file in place and worked great
<studio_> EdwardMorbius, what happend when you send a file via bt?
<EdwardMorbius> no, on the phone
<EdwardMorbius> studio I cant even try sending the file from phone, no sharing via bluetooth option, when I send a file from desktop to phone I get transfer failed
<studio_> ah, from the phone, not to the phone ...
<EdwardMorbius> to the phone fails also though it is paired correctly with my desktop
<studio_> wait, i'll try to the phone ...
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, hmm, i can open the Music folder just fine on my phone
<ogra_> using the filemanager
<EdwardMorbius> and it plays correctly in Music?
<ogra_> lists all subdirs and files in there
<ogra_> i never play music from the filemanager
<ogra_> it plays fine in the music app
<EdwardMorbius> If I open mp3 from file manager it offers Music to play it with, I do that and then Music reports waiting for file, file not found.
<EdwardMorbius> like it cant recognize files opened from external application
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, yes, just plying a file here
<ogra_> works fine
<ogra_> if you have a lot music in there the app might take a while for the mediscanner to index them
<EdwardMorbius> not for me, I always get the same error message for some reason and I tried opening different mp3 files. files are indexed :(
<ogra_> why do you use the filemanager in the first place if i may ask
<EdwardMorbius> I did report a problem with mediascanner locking db with mp3 files missing a value, it is confirmed now in launchpad.
<EdwardMorbius> because I want to have folder playing by proxy as music does not support it, I find it easier and more convenient.
<ogra_> well, after all you end up in music app in any case so why not use it directly
<EdwardMorbius> plenty of old music in my collection, lots of it aint properly tagged which makes for mess in Music, retagging it is a weeeee bit cumbersome.
<EdwardMorbius> which is why I always used folder players on android, they skip all that hassle.
<ogra_> yeah, a bit tricky in our security concept
<studio_> weird, i can't pair via bt my phone to my desktop? two days ago it was working ...
<EdwardMorbius> likely I will have to retag the offending albums, something I am not looking forward to :D
<ogra_> even if you could, you cant transfer files currently
<EdwardMorbius> I can pair mine but like ogra said, useless.
<EdwardMorbius> as you cant move any files
<ogra_> well,i just approved the fix above
<rsalveti> you can send files from your desktop
<rsalveti> not from the phone, yet
<studio_> two days ago i was able to push files to /tmp to my phone!
<rsalveti> studio_: that should still work
<rsalveti> studio_: we just changed now to be able to send files to the multimedia folders instead
<EdwardMorbius> I couldnt, Ubuntu on desktop said "transfer failed" or something like that. I tried the standard send to device transfer
<rsalveti> like Music, Documents, Downloads, etc
<rsalveti> EdwardMorbius: try browsing files from your desktop
<rsalveti> connect to the bt device, go to bt settings (desktop) and then browse files
<EdwardMorbius> I tried, doesnt work either or to be more accurate it shows some weird folders and files
<rsalveti> EdwardMorbius: right, that's /tmp/ on your phone
<EdwardMorbius> not documents, music, pictures etc.
<studio_> rsalveti, any idea why i can't pair anymore?
<rsalveti> EdwardMorbius: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu-touch-session/fixing_fork_export_multimedia_dirs/+merge/254342 changes to be something else
<EdwardMorbius> so I can transfer in tmp, thats something at least until fix comes in updates
<rsalveti> studio_: even after removing the connection and trying to pair again?
<EdwardMorbius> I am presuming the bug with keyboard appearing when it should is also known? like when you scroll in browser and it appears
<EdwardMorbius> shouldnt*
<simosx> Does the bq play .mp3 files? It appears as if it is playing them, but nothing can be heard from the speakers (or handsfree).
<rsalveti> probably, just don't know the bug number from the top of my head
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1400372
<rsalveti> simosx: yes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1400372 in Oxide "keyboard re-appears in webbrowser after dismissing" [Undecided,In progress]
<EdwardMorbius> bq plays mp3 for me with no problems via headphones and speaker
<rsalveti> simosx: you might be having bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1398560
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398560 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Music playback randomly stops working" [Critical,In progress]
<simosx>  rsalveti, cannot figure out how to debug this problem. /var/log/syslog does not show something relevant.
<EdwardMorbius> I also posted a minor bug with keyboard layout
<rsalveti> if you can still hear alarms and ringtones
<pmcgowan> the other issue was due to the mute during a game
<rsalveti> right, there is that one as well
<EdwardMorbius> but got no replies, maybe I posted in the wrong place.
<rsalveti> EdwardMorbius: have the bug number?
<EdwardMorbius> one moment
<EdwardMorbius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1436045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436045 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "(Krillin) Keyboard layout suggests wrong national domain as shortcut" [Undecided,New]
<EdwardMorbius> its a minor error in domain suggestion
<ogra_> simosx, did you ever play pathwind on your device ?
<rsalveti> simosx: if you can try
<ogra_> simosx, there is a bug where the app mutes the whole phone
<rsalveti> rm -rf /home/phablet/.config/pulse, then reboot
<simosx> ogra_, I did play Pathwind (highscore: 520)
<ogra_> to revert that, start the game again, toggle mute and it should be fine again
<simosx> rsalveti, I removed that directory and the phone is booting up again.
<ogra_> yeah, thats the sledgehammer method :)
<simosx> ogra_, rsalveti: it's OK now, sound plays well.
<studio_> rsalveti, i removed devices and reconnected, made a new pairing. now i can see in ubuntu-desktop the keys (upper right) but no device?
<rsalveti> great, hope to have a fix for that during the next OTA
<rsalveti> studio_: not sure I understand the issue, you can't find the device in the bt indicator/settings?
<EdwardMorbius> rsalveti you need any additional information about the bug I posted?
<rsalveti> EdwardMorbius: nops, it's clear, bfiller will probably take that in a few (bug 1436045)
<ubot5> bug 1436045 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "(Krillin) Keyboard layout suggests wrong national domain as shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436045
<EdwardMorbius> ok great
<otto_> hi again  the ubuntu phone doesn t got the alarm?
<studio_> rsalveti, one minute ago, yes, but now i can't find the e4.5, but ubuntu desktop still means it is connected, but no device is shown. but i can see the keys ...
<EdwardMorbius> otto you mean clock alarm? it has it, open clock and swipe from bottom.
<rsalveti> otto_: you can use alarms from the clock app
<rsalveti> studio_: you usually can only scan the e4.5 device if you have the bt settings page opened in system-settings (touch)
<rsalveti> but it seems you were able to pair and such
<rsalveti> guess trying to disable bt and enabling it again to see if it helps (both desktop and touch)
<dragonkeeper> o/ hey guys
<SkidzRulez> @all, it works again...
<studio_> rsalveti, i'll reboot the ut device ...
<ogra_> SkidzRulez, congrats !
<SkidzRulez> thx ;)
<rsalveti> studio_: I know the destktop app also got some issues
<studio_> 2 days ago i had no probs
<otto_> rsalveti i cant see any alarm on the clock for that i asking
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: is it known why battery life on hammerhead is much worse than on android? here is the wakelock list http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631710/
<rsalveti> otto_: open clock app, then swipe from bottom->top (see the 'No active alarms' label), that will take you to the alarms page
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: no idea, but if you can fix it, beers!
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, hey there
<otto_>    cheers rsalveti found it
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: nice, but i don't drink
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: hard to know if it's indeed because of the wakelock list or not
<rsalveti> would have to profile to see
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: root beers if you wish then :)
 * ogra_ is sure dobey will also brew hot chocolate for DonkeyHotei if required 
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: profile?
<rsalveti> yeah, understand why the device is not suspending, and so on
<rsalveti> usually you can get that from syslog
 * dragonkeeper is wanting updates 
<bfiller> EdwardMorbius: thanks for filing that bug, we'll fix it
<otto_> and rsalveti you know as well how  to see people online on facebook app?
<SkidzRulez> You boys have a shared paypal for beer donations?
<EdwardMorbius> bfiller thanks
<pmcgowan> SkidzRulez, genius
<abeato> rsalveti, the problem with flight mode seems to be ofono
<rsalveti> abeato: oh, really?
<abeato> rsalveti, there was a bug that was supposed to be solved by 1.12.bzr6890+15.04.20150317-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> otto_: in the webapp, you can go to chat, I think that will tell who is online or not
<rsalveti> need to check
<abeato> rsalveti, but, latest image still has 1.12.bzr6888+15.04.20150224-0ubuntu1
 * rsalveti checks
<studio_> rsalveti, i think you was right. it seems to be a problem with my desktop an bt.
<abeato> (it was a problem introduced by the changes for arale, rtm is safe)
<rsalveti> abeato: oh, it got migrated today only
<rsalveti> abeato: so next image should have the new version
<dobey> SkidzRulez: well, there's the "donate to support ubuntu" thing when downloading the .iso of ubuntu on the web site, but not quite the same as passing out beers to random devs :)
<abeato> rsalveti, ok, it should solve this thing
<dragonkeeper> is there a good tut floating about for creating ubuntu apps with the sdk?
<rsalveti> abeato: great, we can trigger a new image, let me check
<abeato> cool
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690791/
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, sure on the developer site
<studio_> bbl
<otto_> tnx agai rsalveti found it ;)
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, how was your first day with the phone
<pmcgowan> did location ever work for you?
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: most suspend worked fine, so would be surprised if the consumption was really that worse
<studio_> back
<EdwardMorbius> I got large overnight battery consumption too on BQ but my device still needs a few cycles of full discharge/charge before its calibrated I presume because I read that drain on BQ is fixed
<dobey> rsalveti: battery consumption on hammerhead is really quite bad :/
<rsalveti> hm, something else might be helping on that then
<dobey> could be something with some of the devices that aren't supported in ubuntu
<dobey> like bt/gps
<rsalveti> right
<dobey> but my phone today has already lost 32%, and i've not made any calls or even used it since removing it off the charger, and wifi is disabled
<tvoss> dobey, do you have twitter or facebook accounts configured?
<dobey> so i can only guess that maybe gps/bt
<dobey> twitter yes
<studio_> rsalveti, i think my phone got alzheimer ... no wifi and no bt is working after a reboot :(
<tvoss> rsalveti, ^
<tvoss> dobey, thx
<rsalveti> studio_: can you enable that via the indicator?
<dobey> tvoss: so account-polld might be part of the problem?
<studio_> bt an wifi is enabled on the phone
<SkidzRulez> But on a more serious note: I had screwed my config causing online-accounts-ui to keep on crashing, even through restores
<rsalveti> dobey: it's currently the piece that drains most of the battery when in idle
<studio_> but not working
<dragonkeeper> pmcgowan, great ! except no gps. but seen bug has gone to high priority
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, hey there :) do you get no position at all?
<pmcgowan> dragonkeeper, we are trying to reproduce it even now, but not much luck
<rsalveti> studio_: can you see access points with the indicator or is it not even showing that?
<dobey> rsalveti: well, i'll delete that account and see if it's any better without it :)
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, or just no high accuracy fix?
<tvoss> "just"
<rsalveti> dobey: just as a test, run 'stop ubuntu-push-client'
<studio_> no, i can't see any accesspoint
<rsalveti> studio_: try $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<rsalveti> then we can check network manager
<bfiller> EdwardMorbius: I don't know if you like to hack your phone but until we land the fix you can modify this file: /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/lib/hr/Keyboard_hr_url.qml
<bfiller> that is where the extended keys are defined
<dragonkeeper> tvoss i get position if i use wifi to get position 1st  then use gps but radius estimate is so far its not worth trying .... if i dont use wifi 1st then i get no gps lock , which is useless outside
<dobey> rsalveti: but that's for actual push notifications right, not the account-polld bits which go through the local postoffice stuff?
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, do you actively disable wifi?
<rsalveti> dobey: push is the one responsible for setting up the hardware alarms and waking up the phone at every 5 minutes
<dobey> oh
<EdwardMorbius> bfiller thanks for the information but I think I will leave it until its officialy fixed, its no big deal I can wait.
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, the gps lock can easily take like ~20 minutes if you don't have wifi enabled
<bfiller> EdwardMorbius: no problem
<EdwardMorbius> concerning hacking the phone, how much one can hack around it without compromising ota updates?
<dragonkeeper> tvoss doesnt make a difference if its on and not connected or if its just off
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, but you get a position at least with wifi on?
<dragonkeeper> yes if wifi is connected to a network
<studio_> rsalveti, where to post the result, i a privat window?
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, if wifi is off, do you have mobile non-roaming data available?
<dragonkeeper> yup mobile network works fine ,    /var/log/ubuntu-location-service/com.ubuntu.location.ERROR  shows permission issues .
<bfiller> EdwardMorbius: guess it depends on your comfort level and how much you want to change. Making edits to qml files is usually pretty safe
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, mind pastebin'ing that file?
<dragonkeeper> tvoss eh sure, give me a moment
<rsalveti> studio_: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rsalveti> then paste me the link
<EdwardMorbius> bfiller I see, in case someone screws up too much is it at all possible to revert to clean factory image that is ota capable?
<bfiller> EdwardMorbius: yes I believe you can reboot into recovery mode to restore the factory image, rsalveti this is true right?
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, grabbing a quick bite, just ping me the link
<rsalveti> EdwardMorbius: bfiller: yup, you can can flash later on without erasing your personal data
<rsalveti> that will make the image compatible with ota again
<studio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690874/
<EdwardMorbius> thanks thats what I wanted to know
<EdwardMorbius> one more question, the nearby scope, from where does it pickup data on restaurants etc?
<studio_> rsalveti, normally i have a lot of ap here in the near ...
<rsalveti> studio_: right, that shows that the hardware couldn't see more than that one
<rsalveti> try enabling flight mode and disabling right after
<rsalveti> $ nmcli d wifi list
<rsalveti> that shows what network manager is capable to see
<rsalveti> the indicator just basically displays what network manager can see
<rsalveti> iwlist wlan0 scan is a direct query to the driver
<dragonkeeper> tvoss,  yup will do. just need reset my connection
<studio_> enable flight mode do not disable bt/wifif/gsm in the status bar!
<studio_> disable flight mode is the same
<studio_> btw i am on 15.04
<rsalveti> oh, might be the fix that just landed then
<dragonkeeper> tvoss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690912/
<rsalveti> next image (which is currently building) has this fix for the flight mode issue
<studio_> so i can still work on 15.04 or switch back to 14.10?
<rsalveti> yup, RTM 14.09 is way more stable atm, but we're working hard to stabilize 15.04
<studio_> i know that you are working on 15.04 and i love it :)
<EdwardMorbius> has 15.04 any visual differences from 14.09? or they look the same
<studio_> visual differents, like desktop-manager would be a nice step :)
<EdwardMorbius> I liked the "old" look of Touch better, when the colors were more Ubuntu like, maybe in the future we get theming support so we can change such things :)
<yashy7x> hi
<AlanBell> dobey: no, however, that might explain the chicken pictures https://plus.google.com/+AlanBell/posts/2ke92qaDfp2
<studio_> EdwardMorbius, i also use gnome and xfce on ubuntu desktop, so i have a choice ...
<EdwardMorbius> I use Unity, its configurable enough for my taste, unity tweak tool and gtk3 themes can alter it just enough though I like Ambience
<EdwardMorbius> old Ambience-like look of Touch felt better, not that the current white design is bad but the old one just felt more Ubuntu to me.
<studio_> EdwardMorbius, but on ut u do not have the choice ...
<yashy7x> Yeah, the new touch interface is way too 'white'.
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, ah, those entries are from yesterday, though
<EdwardMorbius> studio_ yes we dont but I read something about theming support someday, maybe I got it wrong.
<rsalveti> it will happen, for sure
<EdwardMorbius> and that white background looks very dazzling if you increase the brightness a lot
<dobey> i hope not. i would rather just have a better default
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, thanks for the log
<EdwardMorbius> dobey I would like old theme back as default but that is unlikely to happen
<dragonkeeper> tvoss i can try it again see if i get any errors pop up
<studio_> rsalveti, i beleve that, for sure. to change from windows to ubuntu was, because i was able to choose my desktop and tools.
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, yeah, that would be super helpful
<dobey> eh, you don't really get to choose your environment and tools on ubuntu (or any other linux) any more than you do on windows. but w/e
<studio_> dobey, to make a 3D desktop, how to make that on windows?
<dragonkeeper> windows running awesomewm
<dragonkeeper> lolz
<dobey> what do you mean by 3d desktop exactly?
<studio_> a burning mouse pointer, that rockz
<tvoss> dragonkeeper, see pm
<dobey> you don't need 3d for that, and windows has supported animated cursors for a very long time now
<dobey> the packard bell running windows 3.1 i had in 1994 had a "3d desktop" even
<studio_> dobey, go to youtube for exp. and search for 3d desktop
<studio_> this is yust 3d and "not" stereoscopic!
<studio_> steroscopic is more cool :)
<dobey> who said anything about stereoscopic?
<EdwardMorbius> linux always had more eye candy than windows, the things you can do in KDE for example with all those themes and effects.
<dobey> and why would you want to stare at a million colored dots for a half hour, to figure out which icon is which?
<studio_> dobey, for "real", for what are all the sensors in the for exp. bq E4.5 needed? 3D (stereoscopic) display would be nice.
<dobey> not really, but like i said… w/e. the crazy effects and nonsense gets pretty boring quick. like neon underglow lighting on cars
<dobey> so it can determine if you're falling down the side of a cliff, then it can record a video and post it on youtube while you lay unconscious waiting for the EMTs?
<dobey> that's how the robot revolution will begin :P
<studio_> what means ETM?
<studio_> EMT?
<dobey> emergency medical tech
<dobey> the people in the ambulances
<studio_> and what does it have to do to a display manager (2D/3D)?
<ferri> hi
<dobey> you asked what all the sensors were for
<ferri> I have bq aquaris ubuntu edition and is little bit buggy by now
<ferri> i'm looking for some documentation about using some nigthly builds channel to update it
<dobey> it was a silly answer to a silly question. sensors are for sensing things, obviously. they can be used for all kinds of things
<studio_> dobey, yes, and not all sensors are supported in ut right now, or?
<ferri> anybody knows how to change the update channel?
<EdwardMorbius> ferri it will get sorted out in future updates, I believe 15.04 will arrive soon enough.
<zubozrout> Hi. I am here to ask you for steps to run legacy apps in Unity8 on a tablet. Could someone plese point me to the right direction. I've got legacy app launchers listed in the menu, like geany and chromium, but when I click on any it doesn't run. and in .xsession-errors a new error emerges "... terminated with status 1". What are the prerequisites for launching it properly please? Thank you very much for you answers.
<ferri> the loss of conection in the wifi - 3g transition is soooooo anoying
<dobey> studio_: i don't know which ones are supported or not; but just because the sensor data is not used in a manner which you personally want to have it used, doesn't mean they are not supported, either
<rsalveti> ferri: we hope to have a fix for that in our next OTA
<ferri> the phone locked my sim... almost bricked the phone... :(
<ferri> thans rsalveti
<ferri> thanks
<EdwardMorbius> zubozrout that should work via XMir I believe but I dont know how to make it work, someone else hopefully does know.
<ferri> but when will be relased next OTA?
<ferri> :/
<rsalveti> ferri: in 1-2 weeks
<ferri> ok, no solution for the wifi/3g issue before?
<ferri> its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anoying :(
<zubozrout> EdwardMorbius yes, currently xmir is probably the only way to go. But I haven't been able to find anything related to how to get this working even with intense Googling.
<rsalveti> ferri: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1418077
<ferri> rebooting the phone everytime i leave home or office
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1418077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After connection drops, mobile-data takes ~5m to re-connect" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> enabling/disabling flight mode usually fixes it
<dobey> zubozrout: probably because it's not really supported yet :)
<ferri> yep, i tried the flight mode, but phone crash :(
<EdwardMorbius> zubozrout Will Cooke should know how as he made those convergence demos
<ferri> all system hanged
<dobey> zubozrout: the demo video you probably saw of that, had a lot of very special configuration to make work, and is not a generally available solution (nor will it likely be the final implementation)
<rsalveti> ferri: oh, didn't reboot?
<EdwardMorbius> but like dobey said it isnt supported yet
<ferri> rsalveti: the phone remains with black screen with backlight turn on
<rsalveti> hm, unity8 probably crashed then
<rsalveti> there should be a crash file under /var/crash/
<ferri> rsalveti: i try all key combinations, and after some time, i could turn off the phone and reboot it
<rsalveti> yeah, probably a hard unity8 crash
<rsalveti> we know we got one, and that we got people actively working on it
<ferri> rsalveti: but when i resrted, fligth mode was enable, and when i turned it off, phone says me that SIM was locked
<EdwardMorbius> unity8 froze once on me but I managed to turn the phone off and on
<ferri> rsalveti: i rebooted again, and all seems to work fine now
<studio_> dobey, for me it is difficult to explain in english, but for exp. the "proximity sensor", can it handle gestures in combination with the cam?
<zubozrout> dobey & EdwardMorbius I think I am a bit too impatient. I've been using Ubuntu on my device since september and I've been watching the progress closely being on the proposed channel all the time. Those videos and screenshots looks exciting.
<ferri> rsalveti: i love to tinker with the phone, but i'm going crazy with stability issues
<rsalveti> ferri: oh, sorry for that, we are working hard to get them fixed
<dobey> studio_: no, the proximity sensor is to detect when you pull the phone away from your head for example
<EdwardMorbius> zubzrout I like them too but it will take some time before it officially works
<studio_> ok
<ferri> rsalveti: yes, i know, and thanks :) when i bought it i know that it was a risky step, but i love ubuntu and i want to make a try
<ferri> rsalveti: btw, i'm currently using linux mint, but... well.... ;)
<rsalveti> thanks for that, it's going to improve soon for sure, we're going to have constant OTA
<EdwardMorbius> rsalveti ota we get often is one of the major advantages over other mobile OSes, no need to wait for months for the manufacturer to release new firmware to fix bugs
<rsalveti> indeed
<EdwardMorbius> and many never release new updates if the phone is low to midrange or very few updates
<EdwardMorbius> I am off, have fun guys :)
 * dragonkeeper wonders how easy ubuntu app creation is, he wants a ssh client
<dragonkeeper> setting up the sdk :)
<studio_> rsalveti, are you still there?
<rbasak> dragonkeeper: use the Terminal app. Run "ssh" :)
<rsalveti> studio_: yes
<studio_> i was able to reconnect via bt, but ...
<dragonkeeper> rbasak, its lot of effort when im outside. plus i like to save alot of different ips
<studio_> a hidden wifi seems to make problems
<studio_> the hidden wifi is still in the list, but i am not able to re-connect
<studio_> i can delete, but not connect to it
<dragonkeeper> random question but has anyone tried sdr on phone yet ?
<rsalveti> studio_: were you able to connect to it before?
<studio_> rsalveti, first whe i inserted the data, also after a first reboot, but after a shutdown i was not able to re-connect automaticaly or manually ...
<AlanBell> is there a vlc based media player?
<dobey> AlanBell: not afaik
<AlanBell> what I actually want to do (just to see if I can) is play some MP3+CDG karaoke files :)
<davmor2> AlanBell: no there is media player
<rsalveti> studio_: hm, wonder if signal is just not too low
<AlanBell> can't quite figure out the video player yet, these things are kind of mp3 files plus a .cdg file which is somewhere between images and video
<AlanBell> work fine in vlc
<studio_> rsalveti, i never had this problem on the original bq image, just on 15.04
<dobey> AlanBell: i don't know how they work, but probably shouldn't be too much trouble to get them working in mediaplayer-app.
<rsalveti> studio_: right, next image should have some fixes that could be related with this
<davmor2> AlanBell: Assume not and be pleasantly surprised if it works ;)
<studio_> ok
<AlanBell> davmor2: as far as I can see they don't work - yet. there is python support http://www.kibosh.org/pykaraoke/development.php but the phone isn't very pythonish
<dobey> AlanBell: can you play them with gstreamer?
<dobey> ie in totem or something?
<AlanBell> nope
<studio_> dobey, there i a gstreamer for ut?
<dobey> pretty sure gstreamer is what's used to actually handle all the codecs
<AlanBell> let me pop one somewhere for you to have a look at . . .
<studio_> dobey, sorry for naive question, but how to install gstreamer on ut?
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/karaoke/
<AlanBell> if you grab those two files and do vlc test.mp3 it should play with the lyrics
<dobey> studio_: it's already installed. it's a library, not an app
<studio_> hmm, and why it can't play ac3?
<dobey> because it can and you simply failed to file a bug about it not working for you
<studio_> i do not understand, it can but not for me?
<dobey> i don't know, but you keep mentioning ac3 not working, and afaik you haven't filed a bug about it, or anything
<dobey> maybe ac3 isn't supported on the phone. i don't know. i don't have any ac3 files to test with, and i don't work on that part of the phone. file a bug if it doesn't work. or complain to bq support. complaining in irc isn't going to fix it
<studio_> sorry, i do not understand you do not know, is ac3 working on your device? if yes, what device are you using?
<dobey> iirc, ac3 is encumbered, so there might not be any support on the phone
<studio_> i thought they (you) use the same codecs as on android, aren't they (you)?
<dobey> no, why would you think that? ubuntu is not android
<studio_> sorry again for my naive questions, but you, here in the chat, told me, you need the android-stuff for the ubuntu-phone
<dobey> the only parts of android used on ubuntu on the phone, are the kernel and very low level things
<dobey> all the high level stuff is not there and we don't use it
<SkidzRulez> Is the low level stuff to circumvent baseband issues?
<studio_> so and why ac3 is working on android but not on ut?
<SkidzRulez> ac3 is high level and not included (yet)
<dobey> SkidzRulez: well, it's to be able to use the baseband at all, because the hardware is proprietary
<dobey> studio_: again, ubuntu is not android.
<dobey> hardware drivers are not audio codecs
<SkidzRulez> I remember stuff from the OpenNokia project that the baseband couldn't be fiddled with because of operator restrictions etc
<SkidzRulez> (Whilst that is the area to fiddle, from a security standpoint ;) )
<studio_> dobey, sorry, i am still learning, and as i can see, to compare ut to other for exp. debian os, there is still a lot of android-stuff.
<dobey> *sigh*
<SkidzRulez> lol
<studio_> sorry :(
<dobey> there is extremely little android stuff
<AlanBell> it isn't android stuff, but there is parallel evolution
<dobey> one might say, a minimum amount
<AlanBell> in many ways I have found that a decade of using Ubuntu is of no value in learning to use the phone, however my android experience is much more helpful
<SkidzRulez> Most phones run two or more OS'ses, albeit mostly *the same* ;)
<dobey> anyway i was just trying to help AlanBell
<SkidzRulez> I have a reasonable amount of Linux under the belt, both apt and rpm based distro's, but managed to fsck the phone in like 3 hours ;)
<studio_> dobey, can you please give me a hint, how to build ffmpeg for my device?
<dobey> with a compiler
<studio_> cool ;)
<jhodapp> AlanBell, the mp3+cdg files won't work at present
<dobey> studio_: if all you want is ac3 support, and you've already change / to be writable, you could probably just install gstreamer1.0-libav
<dobey> jhodapp: we determined that :)
<jhodapp> dobey, cool :)
<dobey> seems there is no gstreamer support for them anywhere either :-/
<jhodapp> dobey, studio_ and yes, installing libav for gstreamer will help you play almost any type of audio file you can think of
<jhodapp> dobey, interesting
<SkidzRulez> studio_: http://goo.gl/zBxdXF
<dobey> might be useful when OTG video support lands to have it though
<jhodapp> dobey, OTG?
<dobey> jhodapp: usb to video adapter (external display on the phone)
<jhodapp> dobey, ah right
<dobey> usb on the go
<dobey> jhodapp: i'm guessing we don't/can't ship libav on the phone because legal reasons?
<jhodapp> dobey, correct
<AlanBell> jhodapp: yeah, I will put it on my very long term todo list :)
<jhodapp> dobey, we can only take subsets of it, certain codecs that we or an OEM already have paid for a license
<SkidzRulez> dobey, jhodapp, can't you use the licenses bq payed for the 'Droid verios?
<SkidzRulez> s/verios/versions
<jhodapp> SkidzRulez, that's what I just said :)
<dobey> jhodapp: ok. i guess we should bq to update their documentation, or see if we can't get support for a couple more codecs on the phone, since http://www.bq.com/es/ubuntu.html says ac3 is supported for example :)
<studio_> SkidzRulez, thanks, but i only want to install packages, that are "normally" also working on ubuntu desktop. if i need a compiler, would be nice to give also other users the chance to in install it.
<jhodapp> dobey, I'd file bugs for the bq device specifically where anything that their docs claim to support for media but we don't support
<dobey> or does the official device image have ac3 support?
<jhodapp> dobey, don't remember off hand
<dobey> i don't have a bq phone, so i can't check easily either
<SkidzRulez> Want me to test?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> if you have something with ac3 available
<SkidzRulez> mom, dl ac3 test file :P
<jhodapp> dobey, if you wouldn't mind filing a bug for this making sure it's related to BQ specifically, that'd be very helpful
<dobey> jhodapp: well, the bq page says we support .ppt and .xls too. i'm pretty sure even the bq image doesn't have that :)
<jhodapp> dobey, of course, but in this case ac3 is a very valid thing for us to support and either the solution is to change the docs, or we make sure it's supported
<dobey> right
<dobey> we might have some issues with image and video formats there too. i haven't got a bq device to test any of that on though
<jhodapp> dobey, for video we support everything that the hardware decoder supports
<dobey> some of them would probably be fine on the regular devel images though, since they're not all encumbered.
<dobey> well i can't see any video on the nexus5 anyway :P
<jhodapp> dobey, probably a simple thing to fix too
<dobey> maybe DonkeyHotei will fix that too *hint*
<jhodapp> thanks dobey
<DonkeyHotei> what isn't being played?
<dobey> well no local videos play for me
<dobey> but the audio usually does
<dobey> and no thumbnails in gallery or the scope
<DonkeyHotei> what codecs/formats are *supposed* to work?
<dobey> .3gp/.mp4/.flv/.webm/.avi/.mov/.mkv
<dobey> those are the ones listed for the bq device
<dobey> i'd guess the nexus devices would have similar hardware decoding support
<dobey> video plays fine in youtube webapp though. just videos playing in mediaplayer-app don't seem to work quite right
<SkidzRulez> I copied an avi to the video folder with ac3 sound but it is not visible in media player
<dobey> i guess because mediaplayer is trying to do something via hardware, and on hammerhead it's probably not quite configured right or missing something
<dobey> SkidzRulez: does the sound work?
<dobey> SkidzRulez: if the video is divx, it probably doesn't work
<SkidzRulez> I'll have to find another testfile then ;)
<luckybunny> I'm hearing Touch only allows foreground apps to be active
<SkidzRulez> ac3 in ogg works
<luckybunny> might explain why I disconnected from IRC as soon as I switched to sudoku
<luckybunny> that's kinda inconvenient though
<SkidzRulez> dobey: Found an OGG file with AC3 that works nicely
<dobey> that's odd
<SkidzRulez> dobey: I only don't hear the audio for the rear speakers, front left/center/front right I can hear
<dobey> you have surround sound on your phone?
<SkidzRulez> No, but it supports the ac3 decoding I guess
<SkidzRulez> testfile on http://www.mysurround.com/en/info-test
<SkidzRulez> Used http://www.mysurround.com/test/TestMySurround-en.dbr.oggto be exact
<dobey> http://www.mysurround.com/test/TestMySurround-en.dbr.ac3 <- not that one?
<SkidzRulez> The audio player does not recognise the ac3 extension, the file is in the folder but it does not 'see' it
<dobey> the ogg is not ac3
<SkidzRulez> wait
<dobey> it's 5.1 vorbis
<studio_> just for explain, ac3 is just, when it is working on pcm. digital is not supported!
<SkidzRulez> it sees this ac3, another test file didn't show up
<SkidzRulez> let me rename forclarity and i'll test it
<studio_> ac3 is using ace -> pcm
<studio_> ac3 -> pcm
<studio_> nothing more
<dobey> you are not explaining anything
<studio_> ac3 is digital, digital output is only supported via hdmi or mhl
<SkidzRulez> False alarm. The ac3 file does not show up.
<dobey> everything is digital. we're talking about bits on a phone
<dobey> huh, the .ac3 file from that site says "N/A" for the audio codec in totem
<studio_> dobey, how to ac3 5.1 to 2 speaker phone?
<dobey> this new technology called "software" using this other new technology called "downmixing"
<studio_> downmixing is pcm
<SkidzRulez> wut
 * dragonkeeper looks at his phone that has a mini hdmi port 
 * dobey looks at his brain, sitting in his palm
<studio_> *lol*
<cheeseboy> why when i try to open picture from gmail it stuck in dl quque?
 * dragonkeeper looks at his phone that is using camera to look at dobey looking at his brain 
 * SkidzRulez wants to smoke the same stuff dragonkeeper and dobey have
<anpok> dobey: and there is a thing called usb dac and hifi headsets..
<dragonkeeper> eh my ubuntu-sdk design tab is chucking up error qml module not found +  qml_import_path
<SkidzRulez> Like you go buy a 169 euro beta phone for the audio quality *shrugs*
<dragonkeeper> SkidzRulez,  sounds .. logical
<dobey> SkidzRulez: i wouldn't buy any phone for audio quality :)
<SkidzRulez> That's because it's digital ;)
<studio_> ok, mpga is working again, was also working 2 days ago ... i'll try now ac3
<SkidzRulez> Not really practical, vacuum tubes in a phone. Standby time 30 hrs, talktime 3 hrs, music listening 4 minutes :P
<dragonkeeper> talk time on loud speaker <1min
<SkidzRulez> hehehe
<SkidzRulez> Class AA phone amp
<dobey> for audio quality i have my home studio, home theater, and cars :)
<SkidzRulez> Hot pocket, I guess ;)
<SkidzRulez> Thank TFSM for difference in taste
<Chipaca> sergiusens: plz https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/account-polld/fix-1365206/+merge/254383
<SkidzRulez> cars for audio quality *shivers*
<studio_> hmm, i do not understand this gallery, on my usb-stick are 2 videos, one with ac3 only and one with ac3 and mpga. how to change them?
<dobey> SkidzRulez: sound quality in a car isn't terribly hard to do, but does require a bit of work and being smart about building the sound system
<dobey> most annoying thing is all the plastic and such in the interior
<SkidzRulez> dobey: So you take a bad geometrical shape, fill it with dampers and hard reflective surfaces, and try to drown out the outside noise with quality? You can get decent audio in a car by using over-ear headphones of a decent make ;)
<SkidzRulez> Like I said, difference in perspective ;)
<dobey> fill it with hard reflective surfaces? you don't know anything about car audio do you? :)
<SkidzRulez> Do you take out the windows then ;)
<SkidzRulez> I meant the factory makes a bad shape for audio so you have to make a huge effort to get it corrected
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: i see what you mean about videos not playing. any logs i can look at to see errors?
<dobey> it's not a bad shape for audio
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: i don't know
<dobey> well, i don't know what kind of cars you've driven. but most of the ones i've driven aren't a bad shape for audio :)
<SkidzRulez> Opel Aguila ;)
<dobey> and sometimes, the intake/exhaust is all the sound system i need
<SkidzRulez> I knew some guys taking cars really seriously, it's a cool thing to fiddle with
<studio_> gallery allways copied videos from the otg-usb-stick to /home/phablet/Videos, and video are allways, shown by date in the gallery app, to play. that makes no fun :(
<SkidzRulez> Hmmmm, the plopping of an intake on a single cylinder opening the gas valve...
<studio_> is mplayer supported in ut?
<dobey> no
<studio_> :(
<SkidzRulez> Is the av hardware also behind the Droid HAL or can UT reach it directly?
<SkidzRulez> ppl, i'm signing off. Thanks for the help and the laughs ;)
<dobey> not sure
<SkidzRulez> I'll find out tomorrow ;)
 * dragonkeeper kicks ubuntu-sdk 
<studio_> why do you want to hide the media-player and not fix it?
<dragonkeeper> outta sight outta mind lol
<dobey> what are you talking about re media player?
<studio_> dobey, for me, media-player is something like vlc on ubuntu desktop, i am wrong?
<dobey> it isn't. it's designed more like a "widget" so it's not really an app
<studio_> so are you going to port (real) vlc to ubuntu touch?
<dobey> the right "fix" for its current design is to have it not appear as an app, and be a trusted prompt thing instead
<dobey> i'm not touching vlc, no
<dobey> and now, i am leaving, because it's past time for me to be gone already
<dragonkeeper> hmmm.... torch app ?
<studio_> vlc-player is a "compromise" to kodi, but nothing like that i've seen for ut
<dragonkeeper> oh nvm my store was being a pain
<studio_> hehe, ut, unreal tournament, would be nice on ubuntu-touch :)
<dragonkeeper> counterstrike
<studio_> yepp :)
<dragonkeeper> possible, if u can make controls nice . or use otg for controller
<studio_> in the "beginning" i'd like to see a demo of quake :)
<dragonkeeper> i want my gps fix and ingress  for phone and my sdk to work on desktop , lol thats all atm
<dragonkeeper> only be nice to have those games if multiplayer worked
<studio_> just a simple demo from Xonotic would also be nice, to show what is possible ... :)
<dragonkeeper> xonotic is fun
<studio_> yes, but how to show on ut?
<studio__> xonotic is old school :)
<studio__> Devs, is that: "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io920ID423A" possible on UT?
<studio__> come on, don't watch that video so long, i know it is cool, but is something like that possible on ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-28
<bzoltan_> dragonkeeper:  the UI designer is useful only when you use stock Qt components and widgets. With Ubuntu  components is as useless as with any other custom created components. Sadly it is a fundamental flaw of the QtCreator, that the designer does not render custom components.
<Charlie1> Hello
<Charlie1> hello
<zed123> hi
<zed123> are there any ubuntu phone devs here?
<zed123> i think it should be possible to download (free) apps without creating an account in ubuntu touch. firefox os allows this, so i see no reason why not ubuntu touch also.
<zed123> also, see this thread: "Why do I need a ubuntu one account to download apps" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265106
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu bq Aquaris 3g always showing roaming is on | http://askubuntu.com/q/602303
<Se7> opened for the first time the clock on bq phone, didn t set up location straight away but i did later with manual mode, the clock still give the message location service error. I have to enable locations for that message?
<akahroba> hi
<akahroba> anybody there?
<dadexix86> hi akahroba
<akahroba> my friend is facing some difficulties porting ubuntu touch to LG Optimus G.
<akahroba> I wanna know if there is still anyone here who can help? He's facing demigod kernel crashes.
<dadexix86> akahroba, there is already someone working on that, as you can see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices . I think that it is better to directly contact that person :)
<dadexix86> akahroba, and on that page there are also the links to the instructions on how to install it
<akahroba> Thanks but actually he's not working on it. Haze028 stopped working on it a year ago and the stuff there is pretty old.
<dadexix86> akahroba, ok I did not know it :)
<akahroba> So, will it be helpful if I invite him to join here?
<akahroba> I see many members here but have no  idea how many of them are experts.
<Se7> time e who knows akahroba :P
<brunch875> hmmm home+scopes kind of got stuck
<brunch875> can't swipe nor click on anything
<brunch875> but the rest of the gestures + launching apps from side panel work
<akahroba> we've already booted up with his build but we have no sim and no sound.
<brunch875> issue is I'm not at home so I only have a charger but no USB
<brunch875> is there any way I can use apport?
<brunch875> before I reboot the device, that is
<Se7> brunch875, if you put in standby and wake up it again works?
<brunch875> nope
<brunch875> I'm sure rebooting it will fix the issue though
<Se7> think so
<brunch875> I just want to take a snapshot of the process so I can send it to launchpad
<ogra_> brunch875, if somethin crashed it will create a crash dump in /var/crash ... once you can submit a bug for unity8-dash, you can look up the .crash file in the security and privacy settings and point to its ID in the bug
<ogra_> you should be fine to reboot ...
<brunch875> neat
<Se7> lol was looking at /var/crash from terminal and he crashed
<brunch875> I just found a cable!
<Se7> and terminal app doesn t work now...i got flat battery can be that?
<brunch875> what's the procedure to report this?
<brunch875> it seems to report automatically... does it?
<ogra_> no, it only uploads the crash dump automatically ... it does not file a bug on your behalf or submit any personal info
<ogra_> thats up to you to do in a bug reports
<ogra_> *report
<g105b> My bq aquaris e4.5 takes a good 25 minutes to boot. Always has done. It flashes the bq logo constantly as if in an endless loop, but does eventually boot. How can I fix this?
<brunch875> wow, that sure is long
<brunch875> did you try a factory reset?
<g105b> Yep, tried that, also tried using a recovery image, but I was being guided by someone here rather than following any documentation.
<Se7> ogra_, if i understand well the crash report will be automatically send ?
<g105b> If I try to flash the phone using `ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel --bootstrap` while logged in as root, I get the following error message: mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied (whole transcript here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694284/)
<brunch875> hmmm maybe the device is just defective...
<ogra_> Se7, if you didnt deny that in the welcome wizard when setting up your device, yes
<ogra_> g105b, logged in as root ???
<Se7> tnx
<ogra_> Se7, you can turn that off in security and privacy in th settings at any point as well
<g105b> ogra_: `echo $USER` root
<ogra_> why woould you loug in on *any* ubuntu system as root ?
<ogra_> *log
<g105b> ogra_: Well I mean sudo -i
<ogra_> yes, why ?
<ogra_> what do you expect to gain from this ?
<g105b> ogra_: because I was getting a permission denied error, and nothing I could do (including being root) would stop it.
<g105b> ogra_: because xkcd.com/149/
<ogra_> so you use --bootstrap ... that would fail on the locked down recovery ...
<g105b> I don't know what --bootstrap does, I'm just following the only bit of documentation I can find at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5
<ogra_> see the second post
<ogra_> and there is no need to ever be root with ubuntu-device-flash ... it doesnt even get tested in that context and might do harmful stuff
<g105b> ok I won't
<Se7> opened for the first time the clock on bq phone, didn t set up location straight away but i did later with manual mode, the clock still give the message location service error. I enabed location but the message still
<brunch875> Ugh... I wonder why SMS still cost money and why MMS are so ridiculously expensive
<brunch875> people only use stuff like whatsapp or telegram nowadays
<Se7> lol true :)
<brunch875> and I bet it's just as expensive for the provider to send SMS
<Se7> agree brunch875
<brunch875> maybe it's just an obsolete technology
<brunch875> I've never studied the mechanics behind SMS
<brunch875> but TCP/IP is very reliable
<Se7> i never studied at all :P
<brunch875> they should probably just migrate the whole SMS stuff into TCP/IP
<brunch875> and make it free for people who have an internet connection
<AskUbuntu> Permanently disable error reports on Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition | http://askubuntu.com/q/602365
<motabhai> is this latest image for  aquarius ? https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/krillin/version-1.tar.xz ?
<dirk_> anybody awake?
<popey> maybe
<dirk_> got a question about scopes and extending them
<dirk_> take the news scope for example, is it possible to add sources to it? besides the default ones that are there now
<popey> probably a question for cwayne when he's around, try again during the week, or ask on askubuntu.com
<popey> or on the mailing list
<popey> quiet here on weekends.
<dirk_> ok, i'll give askubuntu a try then
<Se7> this is exactly the problem. apps aren't easily proted between those os, so you settle with the mayor players at best (or even just _the_ dominant os).
<Se7>  unfortunately the "people" are not buying devices for being "some sort of free-ish"... and if you want to enable others to communicate secure, you have to be where those others are..
<Se7> if you only target your own kind of peopfle, i wouldn't be in the mobile world at all ;)
<Se7> lol
<AskUbuntu> Where is the terminal in Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602398
<AskUbuntu> Extending scopes | http://askubuntu.com/q/602400
<Se7> was talking with someone about app fror privacy
<popey> haha, flood of answers to that
<Se7> lol je all at same time unbelivable
<Se7> ye*
<popey> quite handy having that bot in here
<Se7> yep
<AskUbuntu> Youtube on BQ Ubuntu Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/602424
<AskUbuntu> Where is any tuner FM application in bq Aquaris 4,5E ubuntu phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602425
<popey> I am willing to bet "you****" does not mean youtube
<Se7> lol popey
<brunch875> how weird
<brunch875> both youtube and youporn work on mine
<popey> Se7: you may want to rephrase http://askubuntu.com/questions/602427/privacy-app-for-ubuntu-touch-phone as it isn't actually a question.
<Se7> mmmm i ll try :)
<popey> (the fact it has no question marks is a clue)
<Se7> :)
<popey> its still a bit vauge, and might be rejected by the admins.
<Se7> mmmmm
<Se7> to muck weed :P
<Se7> much*
<taree> I noticed there is a bug report for the clock app for not having a stopwatch, with the "importance:Undecided -> Wishlist". does anyone here know if that usually means "maybe in the future sometime", or more like "this will happen sometime soon"?
<taree> (the clock app claim to have this functionality, but doesnt)
<Se7> popey, i did my best now if admin reject i will ask in a different way..
<nik90> taree: which bug report are you referring to?
<taree> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1437313
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437313 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock] No stopwatch feature present" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nik90> taree: I am just waiting on a design for it. Once I get it, I can start implementing it.
<taree> oh sweet. I was thinking of maybe trying to make a simple stopwatch app, but if it's going to be included I'll just wait. thanks
<nik90> taree: Wishlist meaning that its planned but still waiting on design or platform support
<ogra_> who needs a stopwatch anyway
 * ogra_ wants an egg timer instead 
<ogra_> P
<nik90> ogra_: seems like you and Martin Pitt really want the timer back https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1427566
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427566 in Ubuntu UX "[Clock] Add back timers functionality" [High,Triaged]
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90> ogra_: wave your magic wand at the design team and get me the design :P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> if only i had one
<nik90> ogra_: clock app doesn't have a designer.so most likely the priority for this is low atm. So I cant give a ETA.
<ogra_> hmm, so if i have an app ... and the url-dispatcher wants to talk to the already running app, how do i get the data from the url dispatcher
<ogra_> (in my app)
<ogra_> is there any global property i can query or some such ?
<nik90> ogra_: I thought there was a urihandler component provided by the sdk which one can you to get the data from the url dispatcher?
 * nik90 looks for the docs
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher doesnt really talk about the receiver side
<ogra_> only about the calling one
<nik90> ogra_: check out https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<nik90> it could be what you want
<ogra_> hmm, trying
<ogra_> nik90, cool ! thats it, thanks
<nik90> ogra_: yw
<taree> random question while I'm here, is it problematic to use licenses that aren't listed in the DFSG? for example public domain and very permissive licenses?
<ogra_> taree, do you mean in an ap in the store ?
<ogra_> *app
<taree> yes, sorry I should have specified that.
<ogra_> thats totally up to you
<ogra_> the store doesnt expect any license, you can make your app totally free or totally closed
<taree> oh, I see, I thought it was open source only for some reason
<ogra_> nah, we want big game companies to provide apps as much as we want opensource devs to do that :)
<nik90> Elleo: the web store https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/ now lists Podbird as an essential app to have :) .. as a result we have been getting quite some reviews since the past few days
 * DanChapman is yet to try out podbird and downloads it now
<popey> \o/
<popey> podbird is one of my most-used apps
<DanChapman> it's rather nice
<nik90> DanChapman, popey: The next release should bring theming support, translations, auto-delete of old episodes, haptic feedback.
<popey> \o/
<popey> sd card support would be nice :)
 * popey looks at his 32GB SD Card
<nik90> I don't the app armor allows for that though popey (as much as podbird wants to use it)
<popey> you can use read_file and write_file though
<nik90> really? hmm I wasn't aware of that
<popey> forces manual review of the app when you submit to the store, is the downside
<DanChapman> nik90: beru has an example of it https://github.com/rschroll/beru/blob/master/apparmor/beru.access.json
<nik90> popey, DanChapman: thnx. I will look into that. SD card support would indeed be awesome.
<ilario> Hi! Is there a webpage with suggested apps? (I mean, apps that quite everyone needs, like uTorch)
<OerHeks> ilario, this page https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps maybe ? >> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps?q=utorch
<ilario> thanks OerHeks , that link seems really useful https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps?sort=-points
<OerHeks> oke, have fun!
<DonkeyHotei> popey: what do you make of this?
<DonkeyHotei> Mar 27 14:38:58 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 9600.639471] msm_vidc: 4: Opening video instance: e8a40000, 1
<DonkeyHotei> Mar 27 14:38:58 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 9600.728244] pil_venus fdce0000.qcom,venus: venus: Brought out of reset
<DonkeyHotei> Mar 27 14:38:58 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 9600.760662] msm_vidc: 1: State not recognized
<DonkeyHotei> Mar 27 14:38:58 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 9600.760755] msm_vidc: 1: Failed to move from state: 2 to 16
<ilario> regarding "cellular data": by default it is on, but I would suggest to set that to off by default (I've lost some euros before noticing that it was on...)
<juzzlin> What's the default orientation in Ubuntu Touch? I mean if I port my Qt OpenGL game to Ubuntu Touch will it appear in the landscape mode by default like on Android?
<popey> juzzlin: pretty sure you can detect it and force one orientation or the other
<popey> look at MvM in the store, it forces you to turn the phone landscape
<juzzlin> For example in Sailfish the application itself has to transform all input events and graphics from portrait to landscape and I think that's insane. So far my experience has been that those platforms that actually use Qt are the hardest to develop for in Qt (something other that Twitter and RSS clients) :)
<DonkeyHotei> popey: this is what happens when i try to play a video http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696198/
<popey> juzzlin: ask mzanetti - he made MvM so he'd know
<popey> DonkeyHotei: what device?
<popey> hmm, wonder why ssh no longer works to my phone
<DonkeyHotei> hammerhead
<popey> DonkeyHotei: no idea, sorry
<DonkeyHotei> popey: it's looking like it's trying to talk to the kernel and the kernel doesn't understand
<popey> Mar 28 17:52:16 ubuntu-phablet sshd[9245]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<popey> Mar 28 17:52:16 ubuntu-phablet sshd[9245]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<popey> well that looks odd
 * popey regenerates keys
<ilario> is there a way to import address book from the SIMs?
<ilario> what's the point to have an active brightness slider when the "adjust automatically brightness" is active? (in such a case the slider has no effect)
<bala> hi
<bala> is there one
<mzanetti> juzzlin, standard orientation is portrait and right now the app will rotate when the device is rotated (including input)
<mzanetti> juzzlin, if you want landscape only, right now you'll probably run into the same problem as on sailfish
<mzanetti> juzzlin, however, there's a bunch of branches waiting to land which greatly enhance the rotation experience for app developers
<mzanetti> you'll be able to specify supported orientations in the app's .desktop file and the app will start up in that orientation, including rotated input
<juzzlin> mzanetti, that sounds great :)
<mzanetti> not sure when it'll land in trunk though. probably soon after 15.04 is released and trunk is open for features again
<mzanetti> juzzlin, if you want to get started with that now, there is a silo with all those branches. obviously it's a moving target right now so you'll hit issues until it is released
<juzzlin> yeah, I guess I can wait a bit more :)
<mzanetti> juzzlin, so right now you can start with development and just ignore the fact that that app rotates to portrait. and at some point in the future you'll just set one property and it'll be locked to landscape
<juzzlin> mzanetti, I'm still developing the application for desktop anyway. Btw...will OpenGL work on Ubuntu touch via Qt5 without any QML stuff?
<mzanetti> juzzlin, yes
<juzzlin> great
<Vacuity> depri
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Phone BQ Aquaris E4.5 USB Problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/602488
<brunch875> my woman grabbed me to go shopping with the promise of a new keyboard
<brunch875> my mother used to get me games if I went shopping with her
<brunch875> some things never change
<CereS> Hi i'm havin problem wit the sound on nexus 4 (ubuntu r153) it doesnt play any only says "the phone is in silent mode"
<faenil> nemo
<faenil> oops
<vgrade> faenil: :)
<faenil> vgrade: :D heart kicks some times :D
<vgrade> faenil: took delivery of a bq this week so having a look around inside
<Dragonkeeper> AskUbuntu: usb function ? usb port works. i use otg alot .
<Dragonkeeper> AskUbuntu: and the storage shows up when i plug phone into ubuntu desktop
<faenil> vgrade: oh cool :)
<Dragonkeeper> CereS: tried pulling  notifications bar down , going to sound tab and unticking slient mode ?
<adrian47> I downloaded newest preinstalled, and now wifi doesn't work with my port.
<Dragonkeeper> define 'doesnt work'
<adrian47> I can turn it on, but it isn't finding any networks
<adrian47> with rtm, the same image works (tested 20mins ago)
<Talustus> rsalveti u are arround?
<adrian47> Adding my network as 'Hidden Network' works
<adrian47> oh, maybe bad alarm, flap (?) wasn't properly mounted as i see, I will try again in a second, sorry
<adrian47> flap with wifi antenna...
<adrian47> yes, it works, sorry again
<Dragonkeeper> my apparmor looks like its denying requests
<adrian47> As I see now, newest preinstalled doesn't hang/freeze system (my before problem) when activating developer mode, but connecting by ssh or adb still do it...
<adrian47> Anyone know what was changed with developre mode? Maybe this can fix my problems
<ogra_> developer mode hasnt changed in 2 or 3 months
<adrian47> interesting, I will try with RTM again, maybe i have fixed something? :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-29
<muka> looks like terminal in devel-proposed channel is missing CTRL +X key. this is needed to save file in nano, or better yet, there should be CTRL + 'any key pressed' option available so users can select it as needed.
<muka> but other than that I like the new terminal much better! Good job.
<muka> will  notify-send work on touch?
<lotuspsychje> someone got a link to show what changed in updates of devel-proposed?
<nhaines> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11711.html
<nhaines> They're published daily.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: thank you mate
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: next week we should get a new OTA and then a couple weeks after that, we might get the first vivid OTA.  :)  Lots and lots of work for vivid before then, though.
<lotuspsychje> whats OTA?
<nhaines> "Over-The-Air"
<lotuspsychje> and that means what exactly
<nhaines> It means anything that isn't when someone plugs their phone into a computer via USB and starts messing with things.
<nhaines> It's what happens when you take an unmodified retail phone and update it.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> i saw the new external media icon show up, and tought: i wanna see a list of internal changes :p
<lotuspsychje> almost daily system updates on devel-proposed
<nhaines> Is there a new icon for that?
<lotuspsychje> few days before it was a HD icon, now its an SD card icon
<nhaines> Ah, I hadn't noticed.
<lotuspsychje> i like the new changes :p
<lotuspsychje> the 1 notification on system settings in sidebar when there's a new update
<nhaines> I've literally never gotten that type of notification for updates.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: on wich channel are you?
<nhaines> ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<lotuspsychje> ah, im on devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> on nexus7
<nhaines> Nexus 5 for me.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: you also got dailty updates?
<lotuspsychje> daily
<nhaines> Nope.  Every two weeks or so.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: maybe thats why you dont see the things that changed, from devel-proposed?
<nhaines> So much the better.  I can't afford to set up my phone again every time devel-proposed breaks.
<nhaines> I'm considering getting a Nexus 7.  Although I'd sort of like some reassurance that anything's going to happen with tablet mode.
<lotuspsychje> well im very happy with tablet on devel-proposed myself
<lotuspsychje> not sure if that will work the same on n7
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lotuspsychje> i bought the n7 specially for ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> and proposed works best now on it
<bala> is there any one??
<AskUbuntu> Mobile Internet on Ubuntu bq aquaris doesn't work | http://askubuntu.com/q/602682
<bala> recovery.img && boot.img were too lagre to flash
<AskUbuntu> How to add a new keyboard layout to Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602690
<AskUbuntu> Google Talk on ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/602702
<AskUbuntu> Where to report a bug/feature for the Today scope of Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602703
<AskUbuntu> How to share a file on bluetooth with Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602705
<Dragonkeeper> anyone here have the bq phone and live in london, using giffgaff  ?
<studio_> hi
<Dragonkeeper> o/
<studio_> i have a question about the kernel for the bq e4.5. where is the different between rtm and master in the git?
 * Dragonkeeper shrugs
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper: what's your problem? i suppose its to do with 3g connectivity?
<Dragonkeeper> i keep getting dropped data connection , or dropped connection alltogether with sim name label 'denied'
<Dragonkeeper> i paid for a 3g package specifically for this phone
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper: Have you notice similar things with another phone. It could be your location?
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: data speed sucks on other phones too but connection doesnt drop.  but on other hand if i use my three sim in bq phone data is fast and works fine. but i want the giffgaff sim in this phone n its just a headache
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper: looks like you are too far from the gsm antenna with giffgaff network. I suppose this happens when you are at home.
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: yeah im at home. but my signal bars are full and area coverage says my house should have great signal .
<Dragonkeeper> even if i was too far. doesnt explain why sim says denied when using data
 * Dragonkeeper wonders if its because its ubuntu they think im tethering
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper: mm i am also having  issues with my gsm-provider and get the denied message when i am abroad. Cannot call or text pretty annoying but i do not think its related.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper you did activate your sim?
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: yeah i paid for unlimited data  (i dont use roaming mode)
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper: You should use roaming mode in the UK but not abroad.
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: how come?
<CereS2009> Hi, i have ubuntu touch installed on nexus 4, r154. However i can't get sound to work. Is there something i forgot to flash?
<taiebot> dragonkeeper: I think giffgaff is a virtual  gsm provider they use different providers antenna.
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: i know they use o2 connection, but also thought roaming to different networks wants to  incur charges
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper. that's abroad but not in the uk.
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper: well that is my understanding but always did this and never got charged extra
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: ill attempt it but just think ill get alot of lag as it denys then jumps and denys  lol
<taiebot> Dragonkeeper there is also quite a few bugs in network connectivity at the moment. hopefully they will be ironed out because they are the most annoying ones.
<Dragonkeeper> taiebot: yeah its exactly whats happening. i will leave it as it while im working tomorrow , as ill be moving around london area alot, it could just be the area . but as i say , my three network sim works fine o.O
<Dragonkeeper> i also think i have a problem with apparmor
<studio_> bbl, bye
 * Dragonkeeper reboots
<Dragonkeeper> is it possible to add a android runtime layer into ubuntu touch that will use all of the hardware, to run apps that cant be ported?
<Talustus> why running ubuntu then?
<studio_> back
<AskUbuntu> Location of edited text files on Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/602727
<nhaines> There should not be apps that cannot be ported.
<studio_> how do i set the bq e4.5 ubuntu-edition into fastboot?
<Dragonkeeper> if you cant get hold of source code there is  lol
<nhaines> If you do not have the rights to a program you cannot port it.
<nhaines> In any case, a runtime layer might be possible but would be a massive amount of work.  I do not know that anyone is investing their time on one.
<Dragonkeeper> sounds like ill be carrying 2 phones around for a bit longer then
<Dragonkeeper> ubuntu store should have a 'apps added this week' tab . so we can see new things people have made
<studio_> cool, i was able to flash my own kernel :)))
<Dragonkeeper> anyone using qvba-m successfully?
<Dragonkeeper> im getting apparmor=DENIED in dmesg   and rom section of screen is just white
<Dragonkeeper> scratch that , i get denied on all apps it seems , even ones that work . hmm
<dragonkeeper> would be nice if the data icon turned green or orange if data was recieving or sending , like the notifications does when u get a message
<lotuspsychje> dragonkeeper: i think you can submit ideas somewhere
<adrian47> [   11.021667] initrd: mounting /dev/mmcblk0p27 as /root/android//cache
<adrian47> this double dash is normal?
<dragonkeeper> yeah im not sure exactly where lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> not sure if its on brainstorm ubuntu, or launchpad bug
<lotuspsychje> dragonkeeper: maybe through the mailing list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<dragonkeeper> hmm mail list seems like best idea so far
<lotuspsychje> dragonkeeper: yeah good ideas will sure come up on there
<Wardster> hi guys im running 15. 04r1 on my nexus 7 is there update to that available
<lotuspsychje> Wardster: wich channel are you on mate?
<Wardster> devel I think :)
<lotuspsychje> Wardster: its reccomended to install devel-proposed on nexus7
<lotuspsychje> Wardster: then you will receiver recent updates
<Wardster> ah OK sweet thankyou :)
<lotuspsychje> Wardster: try the same as you installed with devel-proposed this time
<studio_> back
<studio_> how to add a new user to ubuntu-touch?
<dragonkeeper> terminal $ sudo su    $  useradd      ?
<lotuspsychje> dont think that will work on touch
<studio_> that's my problem :(
<studio_> so it is not possible?
<dragonkeeper> dunno but the command is there
<studio_> yupp
<studio_> but how to switch via UI ?
<lotuspsychje> dir is locked on touch, so i dont think its possible
<studio_> "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" is working, but i am "hanging" on for exp. "sudo adduser test"
<dragonkeeper> is there a way to get a dark theme for main screen  .  not a great fan of the white
<nhaines> No.
<Sebsebsebb> Hi two things...
<Sebsebsebb> On the bq Ubuntu phone....
<studio_> lotuspsychje, any idea?
<studio_> dragonkeeper, try to figure out how themes are working on UT and after that pleae give me an advice :)
<studio_> i gave up with these themes ...
<dragonkeeper> studio_, im going to assume the theme is in the ro part
<dragonkeeper> i heard changing root to rw disables ota
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch .... how do you change the wallpaper? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602745
<studio_> "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<studio_> i still get ota
<dragonkeeper> studio_, what device ?
<studio_> bq
<dragonkeeper> ah okay
<studio_> but i do not use rtm-channel
<Sebsebsebb> How come unpicking send diagnostics has it turning itself back on after a whike on bq Ubuntu phone? Also how come changeling the setting to lock the screen with. The in bet code from the detail 1 minute to 10 minutes doesn't then make it lock after 10?
<Sebsebsebb> Uh tablet text mistakes
<studio_> so, no chance in the moment to add a user and switch on UI ?
<dragonkeeper> doesnt look like it
<studio_> that must be fixed ...
<dragonkeeper> probs will be, but doesnt sound high priority  . only reason i cant think of multi user is if a kid was playing with it. i wouldnt let a child play with my bq phone xD
<studio_> phablet for all UT devices as "default" user is "not good" ... to try a for exp. a 4-pin password like "0000" will be too easy, isn't it?
<dragonkeeper> use a passphrase ?
<studio_> user is the same
<studio_> ok, other way, how to disable user "phablet" ?
<dragonkeeper> sudo usermod -l studio_ phablet
<dragonkeeper> maybe
<dragonkeeper> change name but should keep the home dir the same
<studio_> but first i need to add another user for exp. "my_phone" or "test" to make that user later as default user :(
<dragonkeeper> mkdir /home/phablet/newuser  && sudo useradd -D -m -d /home/phablet/newuser newuser && mkdir {documents,pictures,ect..}
<dragonkeeper> then figure out how to change default login ?
<dragonkeeper> then change the phablets name to something else so a random cant login
<studio_> dragonkeeper, why " /home/phablet/..."? phablet is the default user?!
<dragonkeeper> because of above mentioning locked dir to user. but i suppose you could dump on sdcard as well
<dragonkeeper> experiment with it and report back :)
<studio_> how to show user phablet and its groups? i need that for an example to add a new user.
<dragonkeeper> $ groups
<studio_> oha ...
<studio_> phablet is also a group?
<dragonkeeper> users have there own group too by default
<studio_> so "adm tty dialout cdrom sudo dip video plugdev radio bluetooth android_graphics android_input audio android_media sdcard_rw gps android_cache android_net3 android_net android_net2 android_nvram" is enough?
<dragonkeeper> i assume so, if thats all phablet is in
<studio_> will try ...
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to mount samba shares with ubuntu touch (bq aquaris 4.5)? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602754
<Talustus> anyone has an idea what may causes this?
<Talustus> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/init
<Talustus> Illegal instruction
<Talustus> sounds like wrong toolchain for me but when running on recovery with system mounted it is executable
<Talustus> so missing libs? or such?
<Talustus> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# /system/xbin/busybox
<Talustus> Illegal instruction
<Talustus> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# file /system/xbin/busybox
<studio_> dragonkeeper, i need some assit, is "sudo adduser telefon adm tty dialout cdrom sudo dip video plugdev radio bluetooth android_graphics android_input audio android_media sdcard_rw gps android_cache android_net3 android_net android_net2 android_nvram" the right way to add the user "telefon" to users?
<Talustus> system/xbin/busybox: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Talustus> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ldd /system/xbin/busybox
<Talustus> not a dynamic executable
<Talustus> funny one
<dragonkeeper> studio_, sudo adduser username group1,groups2,group3,ect..
<studio_> dragonkeeper, as i wrote .., isn't it?
 * dragonkeeper double checks
<studio_> telefon is the user, other are the groups ...
<studio_> maybe telefon is a stupid username ...
<studio_> hi orga_ :)
<dragonkeeper> sudo useradd -D -m -d /home/path -G group1,group2,group3 telefon
<dragonkeeper> i would do it like that studio_
<studio_> dragonkeeper, i do not understand, sorry, i am using the german "how-to" on "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser"
<studio_> is there something like that in english?
<studio_> is useradd different to adduser ??? sorry, i am confused ...
<dragonkeeper> yeah slightly
<dragonkeeper> run  --help argument on each for useage
<Guest44749> hi
<Guest44749> anybody know if it is possible to use the ubuntu phone to create a wifi hotspot?
<Guest44749> sharing your 3g using your wifi connection
<dragonkeeper> not that ive seen on ui . maybe cli ?  or cli setup usb tether ?
<Guest44749> yep, i need usb tethering and nothing on the phone gui
<studio_> sudo useradd -D -m -d /home/telefon -G adm tty,dialout,cdrom,sudo,dip,video,plugdev,radio,bluetooth,android_graphics,android_input,audio,android_media,sdcard_rw,gps,android_cache,android_net3,android_net,android_net2 telefon is not working
<dragonkeeper> ada tty  needs comma ,
<studio_> same with "sudo useradd -D -m -d /home/telefon -G adm,tty,dialout,cdrom,sudo,dip,video,plugdev,radio,bluetooth,android_graphics,android_input,audio,android_media,sdcard_rw,gps,android_cache,android_net3,android_net,android_net2 telefon"
<dragonkeeper> error?
<studio_> get help list
<dragonkeeper> Guest44749, unsure how to tether but i got a method to reverse tether
<Guest44749> dragonkeeper: reverse tether?
<dragonkeeper> phone uses pc connection
<AskUbuntu> ubuntuphone does not connect to ubuntu desktop | http://askubuntu.com/q/602760
<dragonkeeper> studio_, eh not sure , try without -D
<studio_> what is the normal way as root to change the password for a user?
<dragonkeeper> passwd telefon
<studio_> ok
<dragonkeeper> i prefer this theme on my s4 port http://oi42.tinypic.com/2dam3iu.jpg  why did it change
<studio_> i do not understand this: "adduser telefon
<studio_> Adding user `telefon' ...
<studio_> Adding new group `telefon' (1007) ...
<studio_> Adding new user `telefon' (1003) with group `telefon' ...
<studio_> Creating home directory `/home/telefon' ...
<studio_> Copying files from `/etc/skel' ...
<studio_> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<studio_> passwd: password unchanged
<studio_> Try again? [y/N]" :(
<dragonkeeper> use 4 digit number as pass / same as pincode
<studio_> i do not unterstand y/N, because i am root
<dragonkeeper> y = yes N = no  its a question
<studio_> y is a loop
<dragonkeeper> hmm
<dragonkeeper> try with no pass
<EdwardMorbius> hi, anyone knows how much time keyserver.ubuntu.com needs to propagate a key before fingerprint  can be used on launchpad?
<studio_> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<studio_> 	Full Name []: telefon
<studio_> 	Room Number []:  ?
<dragonkeeper> think thats just user info right?
<studio_> dunno :(
<studio_> description would be nice ...
<dragonkeeper> try a 0
<studio_> "0" ok, next : 	Work Phone []:
<dragonkeeper> phone number i guess
<Tassadar> just press enter and don't fill in anything
<studio_> ok, i confirmed everything with "0"
<studio_> and now, how to set the password for telefon?
<dragonkeeper> passwd telefon
<studio_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home# passwd telefon
<studio_> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<studio_> passwd: password unchanged
<studio_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home#
<Tassadar> those tools might now work correctly with the way ubuntu touch rootfs is organized
<Tassadar> not sure though, let's ping somebody who might know! ogra_ ^^
<studio_> Tassadar, i am the first one who try to add a new user? cool, it is a premiere :)
<studio_> btw. deluser --remove-home telefon needs to install "sudo apt-get install perl-modules"
<taree> Hi, I'm trying to set up the SDK, and I think I've done everything according to the online documentation/guide, but when I try to run the template HTML5 project in an emulator, I get a stream of error messages: libust[25833/25935]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886) there is a bug report in launchpad about this, but it's old so I'm figuring there is a way around this or it would have
<dragonkeeper> will UT support overlays ?
<dragonkeeper> e.g on android , facebook chat heads  or youtube video playing while you browse
<g105b> dragonkeeper: no
<g105b> dragonkeeper: that kind of interactive chat can be achieved with the interactive notification drawer
<g105b> (without having to switch apps)
<dragonkeeper> i see
<Elleo> nik90: pushed a new version of podbird to the store :)
<nik90> Elleo: wow, awesome1
<dragonkeeper> n i cant even get on with the sdk lol
<nik90> Elleo: I will try having a go at auto-downloading latest episodes done although I guess it might need some prerequisite features done like a separate page which shows all the new episodes of podcasts that the user has subscribed to and so on.
<Elleo> nik90: cool; I'm going to put aside some time over the easter weekend to try and get some of the infrastructure setup for all the nifty server side features I have planned (like notifications, suggestions, charts, etc.)
<Elleo> nik90: lots of fun to be had there once the boring work is done on it :P
<nik90> Elleo: yes indeed :)
<nik90> Elleo: I am hoping to achieve feature parity with android podcast managers by v1.0 which I think will be possible
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, seems like a good target
 * AlanBell struggles with cross compiling
<AlanBell> anyone got any clue how to compile something (lighttpd in this instance) on Ubuntu and get it to run on the phone?
<AlanBell> I *think* I compiled it and file seems to think it is an ARM binary, but running it on the phone I get -bash: ./lighttpd: No such file or directory
<AlanBell> which isn't really the error message I was expecting. Home doesn't appear to be mounted noexec, I dunno if there is some other permissions thing preventing me attempting to execute stuff (systemd??)
<AlanBell> configure commands appear to be mostly based on guesswork and googling other people's failed support questions, so far I have:
<AlanBell> ./configure -prefix=/home/phablet/opt/uk.co.libertus.lighttpd -host=arm-linux-gnueabi CC=arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc  RANLIB=arm-linux-gnueabi-ranlib STRIP=arm-linux-gnueabi-strip --without-zlib --without-bzip2 --without-pcre --enable-static=yes --enable-shared=no
<AlanBell> I have no clue what most of that means, but after installing a bunch of gcc things like  gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf and gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi it seems to build an arm binary
<crazyandroider> so i tried installing ubuntu on android and it didn'[t install I was wondering if anyone can help me, I have dl'ed complete linux installation, android vnc, and terminal emulator. when i click start linux i get an erorr. Unfortunately complete Linux installer has stopped
<crazyandroider> I was wondering if anyone can tell me what am i doing wrong?
<crazyandroider> I created  ubuntu folder as well
<dragonkeeper> complete linux the android app ?
<crazyandroider> yes
<crazyandroider> installer*
<dragonkeeper> this is ubuntu-touch  ask in #android
<crazyandroider> ubuntu directed me here
<crazyandroider> because i am trying to install ubuntu on my htc one m8
<dragonkeeper> sounds more like an android error than the ubuntu trying to install , prob loopback in kernel
<g105b> Can I run my app from the SDK straight on the plugged-in device?
<bzoltan_> g105b:  yes, just enable the development mode on the device and make sure that you have the right Kits in the SDK
<crazyandroider> developer's mode is on
<g105b> No packaging directory available, please check if the deploy configuration is correct.
<g105b> bzoltan_: ^^
<Se7> hello guys
<crazyandroider> oh i thought bzoltan_ was talking to me
<crazyandroider> my bad
<ogra_> for the brave .... https://plus.google.com/+OliverGrawert/posts/eK5X7voSxRr
<Se7> a quick question...the circle on my bq phone from yesterday say no data source available
<AlanBell> Se7: you have to do something like take a photo
<ogra_> AlanBell, no, then it would tell you still "no photos taken today"
<ogra_> "no datasource available" is a bug
<AlanBell> oh
<Se7> i did AlanBell..send messages photo call
<AlanBell> so, not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1286276 then
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286276 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Lock screen whines that "No data sources available" on first use" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogra_> might be the usermetrics service is not running
<AskUbuntu> Where to get daily news about new Ubuntu Phone apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602796
 * dragonkeeper stamps on all the bugs 'dam things are everywhere'
<Se7> so it s a bug
<ogra_> well, check if the usermetrics service is runninng ...
<ogra_> ps ax|grep usermetrics
<AlanBell> ogra_: the G+ with theme thing looks really interesting
<Se7> wait ogra_
<ogra_> AlanBell, I'm working on integrating zanettis file sharing from the imgur thing as well ...
<ogra_> so you can share photos directly from the camera app etc
<Se7> i can t do copy and paste
<Se7> from phone
<AlanBell> ogra_: sil was trying to do that with soonsnap, and getting rather befuddled by it
<Se7> but looks like work usermetrics
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AlanBell/posts/KACXBR6WhSF
<Se7> anyway if it s a bug i have to wait for fixing right?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I do love "What you should see: Something less miserable."
<Se7> i ll see you later guys not big problem anyway :)
<g105b> What HTML5 widget gives the footer-swipe action?
<Talustus> rsalveti any chance that u are arround ? :)
<Se7> ogra_, can you pass my the but we talk before so i can subscrive ?
<Isotop7> When i try to build ubuntu-touch i get errors saying that linux/msm_kgsl.h and linux/msm_ion.h are not found. Can somebody help me?
<Talustus> that should be part of the kernelheaders?
<Talustus> do u have the proper kernel source Isotop7
<Isotop7> Talustus: How do i know if i got the right one? :D I followed the porting guide, synced to repo, cloned device specific stuff from github to the directories but building fails very early with these errors... :(
<Isotop7> if i just run make it fails with ~ubuntu/kernel/samsung/jf/include/asm-generic/int-ll64.h:11:29: fatal error: asm/bitsperlong.h: No such file or directory
 * dragonkeeper chuckles
<Talustus> u building for jflte? Isotop7
<Isotop7> for jfltexx precisely, but yeah :)
<dragonkeeper> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2564187
<dragonkeeper> but i had let that die
<dragonkeeper> its a headache and cell never worked
<Isotop7> oh okay...i also followed that thread...hoped to give it new try with the new porting guide but if you say its impossible ill turn it down...
<dragonkeeper> didnt say impossible just a headache, n stripped parts so it would build
<dragonkeeper> that was with 1st port guide though, wish you luck with new one
<Talustus> its not impossible
<Talustus> just needs hughe amount of love
<Isotop7> okay....im a newbie so i need help :D is there any documentation that you can lead me to? i followed the cm porting guide but i dont feel like i learned much from it :D
<Isotop7> Also i dont know who to fix the build errors...
<dragonkeeper> also booted sailfish on s4 but lib errors all over .  xD
<dragonkeeper> Isotop7, i have a .zip of UT that boots if u want it but no source code
<Isotop7> hm...i could give it a try...but im afraid it wont solve my problems.. :/
<Isotop7> do you know which steps you made in order to build it?
<dragonkeeper> eh, followed port guide as much as possible , stripped out NFC , i remember commenting out some settings stuff in one of the files, then stipping some bits and fixing errors for ages then compiling then spending time looking at logs trying fix parts making rebuilds till i got one that had a gui and wifi . then i started working alot and .... yeah lol
<Isotop7> oh man :D Sounds like a hell of a time...
<Isotop7> i would really like to make it happen but im afraid im lacking the knowledge...
<Isotop7> Talustus: Any ideas which might lead me to a conclusion?
<Talustus> @ PM Isotop7
<cotton_> Hi everyone ^_^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hi
<cotton_> I'm writting from my bq Aquarius Ubuntu ed
<cotton_>  I have one issue with my gmail contacts
<cotton_> The sync is incomplete
 * dragonkeeper swaps his enter key for a full stop 
<cotton_> I mean, it seems the sync downloaded some of them but the rest are don't
<cotton_> Sorry for my english
<cotton_> Any idea? Thanks
<dragonkeeper> using wifi on sync ? cotton_
<cotton_> Yes
<dragonkeeper> not sure, mine didnt sync then used wifi . and worked
<AskUbuntu> How to reset BQ Ubuntu phone when I break everything? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602834
<Se7> lol
<dragonkeeper> Isotop7, PM
<PLA1> Hi. While uploading a new click HTML5 app I get "CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.". What is that error mean and how do I resolve it? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/upload/
<PLA1> Here is a screenshot of the click app upload error: http://i.imgur.com/aXXlc7w.png
<AskUbuntu> How to "upgrade" BQ phone archives | http://askubuntu.com/q/602842
<PLA1> Started a fresh upload and now I get "The uploaded package name (pla.play-on-kodi) does not use your namespace (pla)".
<PLA1> OK. Reversed the name from pla.play-on-kodi to play-on-kodi.pla and it uploaded successfully. Yay!
<AskUbuntu> Where is the factory-reset image located on the bq Ubuntu phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/602847
<AskUbuntu> How do I backup my Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602850
<kapiteined> Hi, is there a part of the wiki with info about the technical aspect of touch on the Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition? for example used modem commands, low level acces to the gps etc.
<popey> kapiteined: not that I've seen
<kapiteined> Ok, who should i contact to get info on the more lowlevel side of things of touch on the Aquaris ? ( BQ seeems logical )
<popey> you could look at the source of the apps
<kapiteined> sure, that is one way to do it. But some info on why the apps are written the way they are would help, in case you want to change something.
<nik90> kapiteined: well the SDK APIs can be found at developer.ubuntu.com, while the official Qt stuff can be found at their website
<kapiteined> Ok, that would help. Are there schematics available of the device?
<kapiteined> Thanks for the pointers, that did get me started!
<AskUbuntu> Qt Multimedia doesn't seem to work on Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/602892
<nhaines> That's all through libhybris.
<nhaines> Oh hey, I was still scrolled up..  :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-28
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/the-first-ubuntu-tablet-bq-aquaris-m10-is-available-for-pre-order-now-502231.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !devices | bitanarchy
<ubot5> bitanarchy: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> bitanarchy: you can also check the XDA forums if there's an existing project for your device/brand
<bitanarchy> not many devices supported....i had a nexus 4... the screen is broken
<lotuspsychje> bitanarchy: well there are some projects going on for some devices, not sure for yours sorry
<bitanarchy> the i9300 is almost working... RIL layer problems
<taiebot> Hey i confirm that the gps has regressed on mako rc-proposed. I get a correct fix but cannot use unav after like 1min of navigation the location stays at the same place. :-(
<cachio> jamesh, hi, I am trying to detect when the mediascanner has finished the media processing when I copy bunch of videos
<cachio> jamesh, is it any way to determine when all the media has been processed?
<Guest26605> hi
<Guest26605> are there some news about printing in ubuntu touch?
<pmcgowan> the plumbing has been made to work but there is UI work to be done
<Guest26605> pmcgowan, so cups is working?
<pmcgowan> Guest26605, yes but not sure everything is in the image yet
<pmcgowan> sorry not a very good answer, the work was done to enable it, I woul dneed to check the status of the packages
<Guest26605> what channel is working ?
<Guest26605> devel-proposed ?
<popey> devel-proposed isn't a good channel to try - that's xenial
<popey> and I don't think any other channel has the cups parts all in
<Guest26605> isnt't xenial the "next"?
<popey> eh?
<popey> all our currently supported images are based off vivid
<Guest26605> xenial is working fine here on a desktop
<popey> same here
<popey> the phone image is built differently though
<popey> and xenial images aren't fully tested so not supported yet
<lotuspsychje> popey: the meizu link in topic is dead, just reporting
<popey> ta
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-9.1 released
 * mcphail has been Android-free for 1 year today :)
<lotuspsychje> congrats!
 * lotuspsychje doesnt have any other devices in the house then ubuntu
<Guest26605> what about the "fstab.mt8163", will it in the future support "auto" for the filesystem?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: Ta, but it is really thanks to the team for making this happen!
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: for sure, they have changed the world with this
<Guest26605> "/devices/mtk-msdc.0/11240000.MSDC1 auto vfat defaults voldmanaged=sdcard1:auto" is not so nice
<Guest26605> why vfat?
<Guest26605> normally "auto" also should work
<Guest26605> isn't it?
<mcphail> Guest26605: man mount says "if your data is valuable, don't ask mount to guess"
<Guest26605> I am not talking about "man mount" I am talking about the "fstab.mt8163"
<Guest26605> I mean the  fstab.mt8163 inside the "recovery-frieza.img-kernel.img"
<mcphail> Guest26605: why do you think that has nothing to do with "man mount"?
<Guest26605> because mount supports "auto" for the file system, but it is not included?!
<mcphail> 15:28 < mcphail> Guest26605: man mount says "if your data is valuable, don't ask mount to guess"
<mcphail> Guest26605: it is always best practice to be explicit about the filesystem
<mimecar> good evening...
<mimecar> Are Ubuntu Phone core applications developped with C or QML?
<mcphail> mimecar: mainly QML and C++, form what I've seen
<mcphail> *from
<mimecar> Ok , I'm thinking program some things and wanted to know the language that was more likely .
<mimecar> I think I will start with QML
<mcphail> mimecar: you can, of course, develop your own apps in whatever language you choose
<mimecar> yes, I use Java on Android and I would like learn other language
<mimecar> there is not problem with QML and C++
<mcphail> mimecar: that is the best supported combination (or, for more limited apps, QML + javascript)
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> thanks mcphail
<taiebot> btw i confirm the gps regression is not only due to unav here maps is showing the same behaviour
<pmcgowan> taiebot, you mean the crash? that should be fixed in current image
<taiebot> pmcgowan: no it does not crash anymore. After like 2min in the navigation the location stop getting updated.
<pmcgowan> hmm
<dobey> taiebot: you might be able to get some more info/help tomorrow. most of EU people are away today
<taiebot> dobey pmcgowan: is there a debug i could enable and go for a little walk and report it properly?
<pmcgowan> taiebot, yes let me find the page
<pmcgowan> taiebot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Forensics
<mhall119> mariogrip: since today's a holiday in most of europe, and I'm mid-upgrade to xenial, let's postpone our normal call until later in the week
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, sure. it's holiday here in norway to today
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have time Wednesday maybe?
<mhall119> mariogrip: I do, either same time up an hour earlier
<mariogrip> mhall119: same time works for me
<mhall119> cool, I've updated the calendar invite
<mariogrip> :)
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. aren't bacon, hammerhead, and manta "active" devices on ubports now? shouldn't they be under that heading?
<lib7404> coding c++ on Ubuntu Touch
<lib7404> Is this possible to compile on the tablet?
<popey> yup
<popey> make a chroot and build inside that
<mcphail> lib7404: yes, but not really a good idea for most people
<lib7404> Ideally, I would love to be able to leave my system76 laptop at home (6+ lbs). I sometimes need to write some quick code at a clients office or tweak something or another.
<lib7404> The BQ M10 FHD seems to be rather weal on the RAM (2GB)
<lib7404> weak
<mcphail> lib7404: remember you'll have to cross compile if you want to generate x86 code. That adds extra complexity
<lib7404> ahh yes.
<lib7404> The other option I have is python. Is that available?
<mcphail> yes. Again, probably best building a chroot on the phone if you want to install different modules etc
<lib7404> Ok. Will the OTA updates be an issue if software is added?
<mcphail> lib7404: not if you use a chroot to install your custom things
<lib7404> Great. Many thanks!
<mcphail> lib7404: enjoy!
<popey> lib7404: while python is on the phone, there's no guarantee it always will be
<lib7404> I was looking into getting the M10 Tablet.
<dobey> doh that person left
<EOBeav> So....how soon are we to having a working ubuntu phone in the US?
<dobey> EOBeav: well, if you buy a nexus 4 off ebay and flash it, you'll have one :)
<dobey> but as for avaialble from a carrier, that's up to manufacturers/carriers. so best to keep asking your carrier for an ubuntu phone
<EOBeav> Really...is there some good documentation for doing this?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> !devices | EOBeav
<ubot5> EOBeav: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<EOBeav> Nice, thanks for the heads up. I'm in the market for a new phone and was just wondering what's available in ubuntu.
<dobey> i use it on my nexus 5, but it doesn't have bluetooth support on that device, and battery life isn't great, so may not be what you want
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now
<dobey> good luck :)
<Phantisy> I have a Nexus 7 2012 and I am trying to install the grouper ubuntu image to it
<Phantisy> can I do this through my ubuntu desktop commandline?
<Phantisy> or can I do it through TWRP?
<mcphail> Phantisy: not sure. The 2012 Nexus 7 hasn't been supported for ages. Are you sure you want to install? The build will be archaic and unsupported
<Phantisy> I was just curious to try it out. Is it something that can be used for a daily driver?
<mcphail> Phantisy: I've never tried it, but the reports are bad
<mcphail> Phantisy: if it works at all, it is going to be a security nightmare. It won't have been patched in ages
<Phantisy> Alright. I was just wanting to install it and mess around. I have had the tablet sitting around collecting dust.
<mcphail> Phantisy: if you ask again in European office hours tomorrow, I'm sure someone will be around who has experience with that device
<Phantisy> Alright. I work  overnight so I am sure I will be awake when they are around. Thank you for your time.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-29
<matv1> just ordered the tablet. Very much looking forward to getting it down here :)
<swalladge> can someone help me understand how ubuntu touch relates to ubuntu desktop? Is it the same base system, can I install normal desktop programs (ie libreoffice, firefox, terminal emulators, gvim, etc...), can you login to a different desktop environment, ?
<matv1> swalladge 'regular' Ubuntu desktop runs the Unity7 desktop environment up till now. Ubuntu touch is about the same codebase but with Unity8.
<matv1> the main difference is that they use different display servers
<matv1> Unity7 uses goodold X server
<matv1> Unity8 has Mir
<EOBeav> Will 16.04 use Unity8?
<matv1> not by default no
<matv1> but you can choose to use it
<EOBeav> Natively, or is that a hack?
<matv1> depends what you call a hack :)  I wouldnt call it that.
<EOBeav> lol, understood
<EOBeav> A manipulation
<matv1> Unity8 will be the standard to come
<matv1> just not in 16.04
<EOBeav> I'd like to get ubuntu working on a Nexus for my next phone
<matv1> I got it running on my nexus 4. its quite an old phone but it runs really good
<EOBeav> That means I should be able to pick one up for cheap, lol
<EOBeav> Once you install ubuntu, do you have to go back and get it connected with your wireless provider?
<matv1> yeah actualy I have 2. both i got second hand well under a 100 euro's
<matv1> no it does that by itself. it just uses the info from the sim
<matv1> unless you some kind of weird contract where the sim is linked to the phone, but i have not heard of that happen
<EOBeav> good to know
<EOBeav> So once it's connected, ubuntu just gets the info from that
<matv1> yes. If you have a data contract, all you have to do is insert the sim, boot the phone
<EOBeav> awesome
<EOBeav> will have to look for one locally
<matv1> EOBeav cool! hope you like it
<swalladge> matv1: cool
<swalladge> so how does installing regular programs work?
<swalladge> it looks like (based on my initial research) that the system is readonly or something
<matv1> unity8 you mean? yes the phone releases are readonly for the base system yes
<matv1> the next ota of ubuntu touch will have mir being able to run x-server dependent apps though
<swalladge> ok
<swalladge> so when they market firefox, dropbox, gimp, etc. (at http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet/features), are they installed like selfcontained apps or as deb packages like on desktop?
<mcphail> swalladge: I think they're running in a hackish X11-on-Mir wrapper/container at present
<matv1> yes thats about it. But I am no mir unity8 expert myself
<matv1> but my understanding is that this way of wrapping  x dependent apps in unity8 will be available to the user in just a couple of months
<matv1> so that means you would be able to use that method to wrap any x-app for use in unity8/mir
<swalladge> nice
<mcphail> swalladge: I think there are still some very rough edges, with regards to confinement and data sharing for X apps. I suspect the end result isn't going to feel as slick as an X app running on X
<matv1> swalladge yup I think so too. Thats probably why they dont ship unity 8 as default yet.
<swalladge> how does one install these though? (if the system is readonly)
<dobey> i wouldn't call it "hackish"
<matv1> same way one installs any app i guess. its just that the wrapper magic has to happen first
<matv1> ah i will leabe you to the expert now :)
<matv1> dobey is it best described as a fallback to x? or it is fully intergrated into mir now?
<dobey> there is still some work to be done regarding installation and management of legacy apps on phone/tablet devices
<mcphail> dobey: I suspect you think I mean "hackish" pejoratively, which isn't the case. But it isn't as integrated as a native Mir solution
<dobey> i would say that it might be a slightly degraded experience than you would get with the same app on a traditional PC install of Ubuntu
<dobey> but i wouldn't say it is hackish
<dobey> mcphail: "hackish" is derogatory, regardless of how you personally intend it to mean. intentions are not definitions :)
<mcphail> "hacking means exploring the limits of what is possible, in a spirit of playful cleverness" - RMS
<dobey> good for RMS
<dobey> RMS doesn't dictate what the expectations of humans are though
<dobey> mcphail: between you and me, the term might be fine. but when describing the technology and level of support to persons who may not be as technologically inclined as we, such a term may be off-putting
<dobey> swalladge: legacy (x11) apps are run in a container, and each within its own X server (Xmir), for security and such. there is currently an additonal scope and application for management of the container(s) and launching legacy applications, as i understand. as development continues though, various levels of integration and support will obvioulsy improve, of course
<mcphail> dobey: perhaps, on a technology focused IRC channel, we should use the correct definition (as per RFC 1392) rather than the false one?
<dobey> mcphail: i think we should avoid the term "hack"
<dobey> or any terms related
<mcphail> Fair enough
<dobey> being a technology focuse channel, we are certainly capable of describing our features in a more precise manner than relegating them to non-descript vague terms such as "hack"
<mcphail> Persoanlly, I think the term is apposite here. But it is very late, I still have a couple of hours of work to do before bed, and I don't want to have a silly argument. I'll concede :)
<matv1> I'm with mcphail :)
<dobey> mcphail: well, i certainly am not trying to argue. just wanting to provide the best information possible regarding our devices, to those asking in here. :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<mariogrip> dobey: the n5 is the only device I might be upgrading to active, but since it missing bt i have waited
<mariogrip> also manta
<dobey> mariogrip: isn't bt the only thing missing on opo too?
<mariogrip> dobey: no, voice call and headphones
<dobey> oh
<mariogrip> that will be fixed in 5.1, but that has some bad battery issues
<mariogrip> (android 5.1 version)
<dobey> sure
<dobey> anyway, definitely time for me to slither off
<mariogrip> I have to work late today, I have to clean up my todo list :P
<matv1> mariogrip you are probably  aware that  devices.ubports.com is down right :) ?
<matv1> just noticing
<mariogrip> oh, im not, thanks for letting me know
<matv1> ok np
<mariogrip> now it's back up, thanks matv1 :)
<matv1> awsum. thank you mariogrip
<tathhu> hello, what was that command to change touch-channel on the phone?
<peat-psuwit> What might wake a device from sleep? I'm experiencing wakeup every 1 second.
<peat-psuwit> My own port, LG L90
<pmcgowan> peat-psuwit, does the syslog give any hit? the last time we saw this it was thermal events keeping the system awake
<pmcgowan> hint
<peat-psuwit> pmcgowan: I really can't find any clue in syslog. Most of time, all I see is seem-to-be-normal suspend follow by seem-to-be-normal resume kernel text.
<pmcgowan> peat-psuwit, may need to instrument the kernel to see what device is doing it,  ondra any ideas?
<mhall119> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> mhall119: have you got the fp device?
<mariogrip> (the new fairphone device)
<mhall119> no, not yet
<ondra> peat-psuwit yeah as pmcgowan said, kernel log and try to get logs from powerd as well
<ondra> peat-psuwit observer messages on dbus
<peat-psuwit> ondra: I'm not sure what to look for. If it's powerd, I should see powerd's message between suspend and resume in syslog.
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, what makes you think that ? if you are suspended syslog logging is indeed suspended too
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: But powerd is suspended too? Also, AFAIK syslog will pick up whatever it missed when resume.
<ogra_> everything is suspended
<ondra> peat-psuwit run some tool gathering dbus logs, that will show you if something is poking powerd to stay awake
<ogra_> except the modem
<peat-psuwit> ondra: Like, dbus-monitor?
<ogra_> (if the HW suspends hard, there is no way for anything to gather logs ... )
<ondra> peat-psuwit bustle-pcap is one I used before
<ondra> ogra_ you will get dbus message once something is waking system up
<ogra_> and how would that be logged if the system is asleep ?
<ondra> ogra_ usually something will wake system on interrupt, that then poke on dbus powerd is it wants to keep system running
<ogra_> (if you run dbus-monitor you prevent the sleep altogether ... if dbus wakes it up there wont b an rsyslog listening yet)
<ogra_> you might be able to get some logging from stdout from powerd in the upstart job log though
<ondra> ogra_ sure you will not catch things which are just consumed by driver, so interrupt will not wake system to handle itself
<ondra> ogra_ bustle-pcap should not prevent system from suspending
<ogra_> k
<ondra> ogra_ at least I remember using it, so hope it still works right way
<ondra> ogra_ but it's a bit pain to debug, since you need to make sure ssh does not keep system awake either
<ogra_> yeah, i remember that
<ondra> ogra_ rsalveti is master debugging power issues
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> now he is master of running 96boards :)
<ondra> ogra_ :)
<ondra> ogra_ BTW where can I find u-d-f code, non xenial
<ogra_> lp:goget-ubuntu-touch ?
<ondra> ogra_ yeah but that is xenial one
<ogra_> i dont think we have any other branch ... probably in UDD
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/goget-ubuntu-touch ... there are a few other branches
<ondra> ogra_ yeah but those fail when you do bzr branch
<ondra> ogra_ those branches show just in LP web, but can't branch code
<rsalveti> kernel log should say it all
<ondra> ogra_ and trunk had dependencies to packages version which only exists in xenial
<rsalveti> the time it was actually suspended (if any)
<rsalveti> and if there was any subsystem or wakelock blocking it
<rsalveti> ogra_: germany x italy today, should be an interesting game to watch
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah ... germany england was rather disappointing ... lets see if we got better now
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: I really can't find anything useful in kernel log. Could you please have a look? It's 2 suspend-resume cycles happen about 2 second apart. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15551755/
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> [16042.723319] 16042.723319 / 03-29 13:27:19.245] MSM Apps Watchdog resumed.
<rsalveti> yeah, doesn't say much, have syslog in hands?
<rsalveti> in the past we had both missing configs (to enable a more verbose suspend process) and also code changes that were removing them
<rsalveti> it's not even printing anything related to wakelocks
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: In syslog, all it has is kernel message posted above and nothing else.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: hm, nothing from powerd?
<rsalveti> might be good to change the power init script to run with debug
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: How, please?
<Pastaman> hey. any known issues when doing a first time install of ubuntu touch around now? I'm getting mystic lookup timeouts when trying to download the image via ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> Pastaman: helps to state which device, channel, and server, you are using
<Pastaman> dobey: sorry, of course. but as expected, the error was on my end. firewall/NAT blocking the traffic
<dobey> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-30
<client> hello I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Android tablet and I seem to hit a snag when I get to unlocking the device
<client> can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | client
<ubot5`> client: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ecanes> hello, could somebody tell me a link where I can to know what can I do and what not whit the Ubuntu mark
<lotuspsychje> ecanes: mark?
<ecanes> with software
<ecanes> ubuntu software
<lotuspsychje> ecanes: ubuntu touch apps you mean?
<ecanes> What I can do without express authorization ( negotiated ) with the brand "Ubuntu " used with respect to software? URL giving us directions ?
<ecanes> Is a work for the University and cant find the directions
<lotuspsychje> ecanes: does your question about ubuntu or ubuntu-touch for mobiles?
<Elleo> ecanes: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy <-- sounds like this is what you're looking for
<lotuspsychje> Elleo: nice find! +1
<ecanes> Tks Elleo and lotuspsychje by the answer
<Elleo> no problem :)
<ecanes> where can I put  your +1?
<ecanes> bye
<rgb-one> Hey
<rgb-one> How does the Ubuntu Touch approach mobile security?
<swalladge> is it possible to run another desktop environment with ubuntu-touch?
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: yes there are multirom tools out there
<lotuspsychje> to dual/triple/.. android, ubuntu-touch etc
<swalladge> not multirom, i mean start ubuntu-touch, login and start i3
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: no thats not possible
<swalladge> :(
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: but never say never right...
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: who knows what the future will bring
<swalladge> yeah i've been looking at ubuntu-touch for a while and was excited thinking it was full linux with the converged desktop, but it seems it's taken the locked down approach of ios/android for sandboxed apps, won't work with x11 apps, readonly system by default :\
<swalladge> my search continues....
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: why not install ubuntu-desktop on a touch based laptop then
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: 16.04 will be able to install unity8 also
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: then install i3, logout and start :p
<swalladge> yeah that would work - i'm looking for something to be running on a tablet though
<swalladge> unfortunately most tablets are android based and you can't just install linux - it has to be through flashing and roms and all that
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: maybe a good idea to ask the #i3 guys first how touch support is like from there
<swalladge> touch support isn't the problem ;) i want to get a base system installed first
<swalladge> i've heard micro$oft tablets can have linux installed...
<swalladge> hmm
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: yes, most tablets that have win8 on them, ubuntu-desktop can probaly install too
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: 16.04 will be very interesting mixing unity7 and unity8
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: so on a regular tablet, you will have the ubuntu-touch feeling with unity8
<swalladge> so what i'm still not sure about - when you plug in an external monitor to an ubuntu-touch phone, and it becomes that full desktop, can you then use/install desktop apps? or is it still limited to the qml android
<swalladge> -like apps?
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: didnt test convergence myself yet
<swalladge> maybe i should just get myself a ubuntu phone/tablet and see how it gois
<lotuspsychje> swalladge:  i have the Bq 4.5 phone and a nexus7 tablet both running touch
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: but the new m10 tablet from bq might rocknroll :p
<swalladge> :)
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: i tested unity8 on my ubuntu-desktop pc already and lookin neat
<lotuspsychje> swalladge: so now its wait for final to see what it will bring us
<p1und3r> hello all, i am curious if it is possible to use ubuntu sdk to develop cross platform for ubuntu touch/ios/android all from the re-branded qtcreator called "Ubuntu SDK"
<lpotter> you might have to manually add the android/ios kits/compilers
<p1und3r> lpotter: ok ty
<mike00> hi
<MasseR> Hey, I was trying to build some of the ubuntu-touch applications (namely ureader), but they seem to use QtQuick 2.4, but ubuntu-sdk installs QtQuick 2.0. I'm on 14.04. I found ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-* from the same ppa, which seemed promising, but at least just installing them didn't seem to help
<MasseR> So.. it seems to do something with schroot. I tried entering the click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-i386 chroot to find ubuntu-sdk is not installed there (not sure if it is even supposed to), nor can I install it there because 404 not found on some packages
<MasseR> nevermind on the 404, some hitch with internet
<mariogrip> Why haven't i found this before, this is gold! https://uappexplorer.com/app/blamepopey.nskaggs popey
<mariogrip> popey: also, great wifi names you got there :P https://youtu.be/WD_MrQAvAvY?t=42m4s
<popey> :)
<popey> the rude one isnt mine!
<mariogrip> lol :P
<mariogrip> popey: do you have a link to the screencast script (there was no link on youtube)
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558153/
<mariogrip> popey: thanks :)
<popey> np
<MasseR> Also, I have a feeling that the html5-youtube (webapp or browser) doesn't use as high quality as it could
<MasseR> Got ubuntu-sdk with click somehow installed. It now generates projects with QtQuick 2.4, but complains about not having 2.4 installed when trying to run. If I try to select one of the 15.04 environments, it complains about device not existing. If I try to create a device it waits a bit and then does 'nothing'
<Moe> hey everyone
<Moe> I was wondering .. does anybody know what type of bluetooth keyboard and mouse are used for the Ubuntu tablet presentation on ubuntu.com/tablet ?
<popey> Moe: looks like http://www.amazon.co.uk/OMOTON-Ultra-Slim-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Devices/dp/B019O1WSL4 to me
<MasseR> Now ubuntu-sdk has been creating an emulator for something like 30 minutes
<MasseR> as much as I want to like ubuntu on a tablet/phone, this just seems .. broken
<MasseR> Wish it at least logged something somewhere
<MasseR> And I'm pretty sure it isn't doing anything
<MasseR> qtcreator has negligible cpu usage, there is next to none io-traffic on hard drives
<MasseR> yeah ... not sure what to try next
<MasseR> Where does it try to save the emulators?
<MasseR> oh well .. fudge
<MasseR> I opened ubuntu-sdk from terminal
<MasseR> and it tried asking me for a password in the terminal
<MasseR> now it's doing something
<Moe> popey: I see .. it doesn't seem to be the same model though, the keys are different
<popey> Moe: tbh you could use any generic bluetooth keyboard really
<Moe> Sure, of course .. I was just wondering about the brand/model of the devices shown in the ad
<popey> ah okay
<popey> it looks _very_ similar to the one I linked to
<popey> perhaps it's just an older / newer model
<popey> there's a bunch on amazon
<jgdx> timp, hey, I'm seeing a crash pressing the back button of a PageHeader that doesn't specify leadingActions. I'm a bit baffled by it
<Moe> popey: True, I think it'd do just fine .. I was just curious
<Moe> The mouse I have found under a different brand name already ..
<timp> jgdx: do you have a log of the crash?
<timp> jgdx: are you using AdaptivePageLayout?
<Moe> popey: Also, I would've expected Ubuntu to kind of "endorse" a brand for accessories (at least for the very beginning), but to no avail
 * ogra_ guesses the logitech k480 would be among them :)
<Moe> It's said be pretty good, you're right
<Moe> The K810 is impressive as well
<jgdx> timp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15559131/ and no, but it's really specific. Only happens when I'm using a Page from another plugin which then defines header: PageHeader { title: i18n.dtr("local-domain", "string") }
<timp> jgdx: where does the back button come from?
<timp> it should come from a PageStack or AdaptivePageLayout
<jgdx> timp, the page is pushed onto a PageStack, but I'm not defining any back button explicitly
<timp> jgdx: does your app have a BottomEdge?
<jgdx> timp, no
<timp> jgdx: ok. I have a meeting now but I'll have a look at your pastebin when it is done.
<jgdx> timp, cheers
<timp> jgdx: I haven't seen that before
<timp> jgdx: what's on  /home/jonas/Work/Canonical/SystemSettings/wd/src/main.cpp line 100?
<jgdx> timp, app.exec()
<jgdx> maybe there's an ownership issue here since it requires a page from an import
<timp> jgdx: do you think it is possible to create a small test program to reproduce the crash?
<jgdx> timp, yeah, I think so
<timp> jgdx: ok, that would be great
<timp> jgdx: if you can report a bug and attach the test program, I'll have a look at that
<kenvandine> Mirv, i have a question about QStorageInfo::mountedVolumes on the device
<kenvandine> on the device it returns much more than mounted volumes, i think it's returning every directory
<kenvandine> or maybe even file, on krillin it returns 4900
<kenvandine> on the desktop it actually only returns mounted file systems
<kenvandine> Mirv, is there something in our QPA plugin that affects this?
<kenvandine> Mirv, and if so, do you know what source i should look at?
<Mirv> kenvandine: our plugins are qtmir and qtubuntu, but no I don't think they have anything that could affect it. I thought u-s-s was successfully using mountedVolumes before though? https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-storage-page/+merge/250119
<Mirv> it comes from http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/plain/src/corelib/io/qstorageinfo_unix.cpp?h=5.4
<jgdx> timp, sure, not sure when though. Thanks
<kenvandine> Mirv, we are using it, but it's really slow
<kenvandine> because mountedVolumes returns 4900 volumes that we have to iterate over
<kenvandine> Mirv, i had looked at that, and it doesn't make sense to me that it would behave differently on the device
<kenvandine> Mirv, /etc/mtab has 76 lines but mountedVolumes is returning 4900... something's wrong :)
<MasseR> ~7h on and off testing of the sdk. So far I've gotten emulator running but no software on it
<tathhu> 
<tathhu> woops
<touchy> hi....
<touchy> can't seem to find any answers on google xda-developers or youtube....
<touchy> is there a more recent build for Ubuntu Phone  for Nexus 5?
<ogra_> ubports.com should have the last ... you want the rc-proposed channel for the very latest
<touchy> i'm annoyed with android actually
<touchy> saw a youtube review of Ubuntu Phone 16 for nexus 5..... loved the fact that it had a full core ubuntu with apt
<touchy> :)
<mcphail> touchy: using apt isn't encouraged or supported on the phone
<touchy> why not
<touchy> i need to use the command line a lot
<mcphail> touchy: different way of doing things, so the phone can get well tested OTA updates. You can use command line tools, but are encouraged to install extra apps in a chroot on the device
<touchy> would be great to have telegram messenger on it :)
<mcphail> touchy: there is a telegram app installed by default. I don't use it, so no idea if it works
<touchy> well, i shall let you all know :)
<V99> 6:50  touchy saw a youtube review of Ubuntu Phone 16 for nexus 5..... loved the fact that it had a full core ubuntu with apt
<V99> 16:50  touchy :)
<V99> 6:50  touchy saw a youtube review of Ubuntu Phone 16 for nexus 5..... loved the fact that it had a full core ubuntu with apt
<V99> 16:50  touchy :)
<V99> where is the video?
<touchy> you want me to search youtube for you for  "nexus 5 ubuntu phone" ?
<touchy> :P
<touchy> https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead
<touchy> looking on the hardware list there of things working and not working..... see no mention of NFC
<touchy> that's odd
<ogra_> there would be no API on the ubuntu side, even if the HW worked
<touchy> why not?
<ogra_> because it isnt implemented in the ubuntu SDK yet
<touchy> it should be
<touchy> lol
<ogra_> well, patches accepted
<ogra_> dont hold back ;)
<touchy> i don't do low-level stuff unless it's on ATmel architecture ...
<touchy> :P
<SnoopyDoge> hi everyone, just flashed ubuntu-touch dev version (newest) to my oneplus one with multirom, but when i try to boot to it, it just give me oneplus logo and nothing happens, little while later brings back to multirom boot-option.
<touchy> call me picky ^__^
<touchy> that means your flash failed
<ogra_> SnoopyDoge, dont use devel ... it isnt supposed to be booting or working or anything
<touchy> something went wrong
<SnoopyDoge> oh
<ogra_> SnoopyDoge, you want rc-proposed ... thats the actual devel channel
<SnoopyDoge> and that suppose to work? rc-prposed?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> thats the daily build that becomes "stable" after QA tested it
<SnoopyDoge> ogra_ okay, ill try newe install :)
<ogra_> (you can indeed alos just go for the stable channel if you prefer ... just dont use anything with devel in the name )
<dobey> problems with multirom are probably more related to the version of android you have
<dobey> touchy: you don't want to make / writable and use apt though, if that's what you're doing
<dobey> touchy: and telegram is in the app store. just install it
<touchy> actually, there is some software that i need to use on my phone ..as i use it daily ....
<touchy> Sqlmap, and Nmap
<dobey> touchy: if you need to install things via apt, use a chroot
<dobey> touchy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<botus> hi there. is it possible to install ubuntu touch on a laptop with touch and work from there?
<touchy> it should be
<botus> i think so to. but do you know if it is a way alrady or do i need to reinvent the wheel? x)
<touchy> grab the sources ...compile on an X64 system...
<touchy> :)
<SnoopyDoge> ogra_: that rc-propoced didn't work neither, is it so that multirom and ubuntu touch doesn't work if you have android 6.0.1 (CM13 stable edition)
<dobey> botus: not exactly
<touchy> have you tried not using multirom ?
<mcphail> botus: you can install unity8 on a laptop, which will have a similar feel to ubuntu on a phone or tablet. But it isn't so simple to get a full "ubuntu touch" installation
<dobey> SnoopyDoge: yes, android 6 made some things more incompatible
<SnoopyDoge> dobey, okay, i wait a little and try again later when it's more stable with android 6.0
<dobey> SnoopyDoge: or just go ubuntu only :)
<SnoopyDoge> dobey no, i want primary rom to be stable, and i read that ubuntu is not fully stable with oneplus one
<dobey> SnoopyDoge: how are you defining stable? afaik it is stable on opo, there is just some bits which don't work work fully, like on nexus 5
<touchy> stable as in...   bipolar ;)
<dobey> i've been using only ubuntu on my nexus 5 for like 2 years
<SnoopyDoge> hmm, headphones don't work, bluethoot doesn't work, camera doesn't work?
<touchy> maybe the instability is due to the oneplus phone having a chinese backdoored  GSM firmware
<dobey> oh, i didn't realize headphones didn't work
<SnoopyDoge> ubports wiki says so
<dobey> ok
<SnoopyDoge> how about applications to ubuntu touch?
<touchy> and george bush said : "read my lips"
<touchy> HAHA :P
<SnoopyDoge> is there many?
<dobey> sure there are many apps
<dobey> whether they are the ones you want though, i can't answer
<SnoopyDoge> i mean like facebook, whatsapp,  9gag etc etc
<SnoopyDoge> "normal" apps
<dobey> no whatsapp
<SnoopyDoge> big minus :(
<dobey> what's normal for you isn't normal for everyone
<dobey> i don't use any of those, for example
 * ogra_ neither
<SnoopyDoge> i use, thats why asking ^^
<touchy> i prefer a phone with a removed GSM firmware
<dobey> touchy: so don't buy a phone then
<ogra_> you prefer a phone that cant do calls ?
<dobey> or data
<ogra_> get a very small tablet then :)
<touchy> i didn't say data
<SnoopyDoge> that is the most reason why i want primary rom to be android, and stable
<dobey> yes you did
<touchy> wifi + bluetooth
<touchy> i said a removed GSM firmware
<dobey> lol, because those chips didn't come from china, but the rest of the SoC did?
<dobey> anyway, whatever, time to get lunch
<touchy> having a physical proxy between the GSM network and your device is the best way to keep a lot of phones from being backdoored within the first 2 minutes on a GSM network
<touchy> i have a 4G pocket router that i use for that purpose
<touchy> even if the pocket router gets exploited, the only weird way to exploit the phone would be through OOB (out of band) wifi (aka low-level) attacks
 * ogra_ wonders what anyone would gain backdooring via GSM into an ubuntu phone ... given the drivers are totally sandboxed
<ogra_> all you could do is look around inside that container ... wouldnt gaet you any user related bits ...
<ogra_> *get
<touchy> LOL
<touchy> we're from two very different wrolds
<touchy> GSM radio runs with root access
<ogra_> dunno, i was serious, what would such a backdoor gain you ?
<touchy> it's not usermode
<ogra_> yeah
<touchy> ah..well..
<ogra_> root of a container that has about 100MB of binaires and no users
<touchy> depends on which apps you use and what websites you visit i suppose....and your location
<ogra_> there is no way for you to get to any user data outside of the container
<touchy> allthat fun stuff that turns the smartphone into a fun spy device
<ogra_> and no, you wont find a way to do it through apps since you cant even see any apps from the container
<touchy> not sure exactly how the RIL is setup in ubuntu phone
<touchy> but since it uses an android kernel (or so i read) ...there are bad things that can happen
<ogra_> and even if you could the ubuntu security conceopt would only get you into another "container" (the confined app space) which only allows you to see data of the app but nothing else
<ogra_> this isnt android ...
<touchy> as far as i know the GSM modem runs in Kernel Mode
<ogra_> fine for it
<ogra_> you still wont access anything from it
<touchy> anything with kernel mode access can access everything. this is my point
<touchy> from a low level , obviously
<ogra_> not really, unless you overcome apparmor and seccomp
<ogra_> you would need a very very buggy kernel for that ...
<touchy> stranger things have happened
<touchy> :P
<ogra_> (and the ubuntu phone kernel is properly maintained ...)
<touchy> like apple's encryption being subverted this week... LOL
<ogra_> (including regular security reviews)
<touchy> that's good to hear :)
<ogra_> and while it is based on an android source tree (it has to because there are binary drivers) it is in no way comparable to the binary android kernel the device would be shipping with when running android
<Silver^> Hi there, Was wondering if someone could tell me the diffrence between Aquarius M10 FHD vs Aquarius M10 HD, cant compare them on the store site, Also do you know if MediaTek released sources for their MT8163A, they been very bad complying with GPL licenses previously
<touchy> so... monitor mode on the BCM wifi chipset should actually work?
<ogra_> Silver^, well, obviously one does 1080p and the other does 720p ... the 1080p has a slightly higher clocked SoC
<ogra_> (this is where my knowledge ends though :) )
<touchy> i like to be aware when some random skiddy is sending  Deauth packets or Deauth Broadcast packets on wifi
<touchy> lol
<touchy> btw, has anyone tried ubuntu phone on a Nexus 5?
<Silver^> touchy: yes, quite long ago tho
<MasseR> Damn, disappointed that gps doesnt work on nexus 7
<touchy> btw, another interesting thing is i currently live in china...
<touchy> so when china's 0day payloads stop working... apparently they have scripts that keep trying them
<touchy> lol
<touchy> they still don't work...
<touchy> but it drains the battery pretty quick
<MasseR> Oh yeah, forgot to ask. Are you supposed to be able to rotate to portrait mode on the home screen and/or lock screen?
<pmcgowan> MasseR, nope
<MasseR> ah ok
<Guest18280> Hi all, I have a BQ Aquarius 4.5 and am loving it... However, im desperately trying to find a way to update the hosts file on it using the method described here : http://www.putorius.net/2012/01/block-unwanted-advertisements-on.html im trying it on desktop ubuntu first but it doesnt seem to be working, where could I go to suggest the development of an app or script be developed to do this as my linux knowledge is too
<Guest18280>  poor at the moment to figure out myself
<sakrecoer> i hade this funky idea for an application. maybe it exists?i'll just put it out here since i lack most of knowledge riquired to do it...
<sakrecoer> a ehm.. freestagram, adressed to people who run a server/VPS.
<sakrecoer> basically, you share a photo to the app, and the app generates an html page for the photo, updates an index.html and an rss of all photos while integrating an RSS reader.
<sakrecoer> and uploads everything to the given folder with scp...
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping?
<MasseR> damn, can't get the emulator to start on my home system at all now :/
<MasseR> failed to start user service: unknown unit: user@32011.service
<dobey> mariogrip: oh, do you know what change is needed for the new installer splash? on my nexus5 it still has the old installer splash when flashing rc-proposed
<mariogrip> dobey: installer splash?
<mariogrip> do you mean the first time setup thing?
<mariogrip> if yes, isn't that just in xenial atm?
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah. on my mako it is the same as the bootsplash but with a progress bar instead of dots now. but on my n5 it's still the old spinny thing
<dobey> mariogrip: no, it's on rc-proposed
<dobey> mariogrip: afaik, there's nothing specific to xenial, other than a lack of testing
<mariogrip> oh, on the recovery?
<dobey> and most things not working
<dobey> i guess
<dobey> i don't know enough technically about it
<mariogrip> I haven't updated that, i need to do that manually
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> would be nice to have that done before the ota10 image is released, so people on ubports phones get it too :)
<mariogrip> dobey: jup, will add to my todo list
<dobey> mariogrip: awesome, thanks :)
<mariogrip> dobey: I thought you was thinking about this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Convergence.jpg and i think that's only on xenial if im not wrong
<mariogrip> mhall119: have you forgot me?
<dobey> mariogrip: no, that's the first setup wizard i guess, and it wouldn't be only on xenial either
<mariogrip> oh ok
<dobey> mariogrip: i'm talking about the first screen you see immediately after the first reboot immediately after flashing a new image
<dobey> the one right after the google logo
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, that's the recovery
<dobey> the rotating ubuntu logo
<dobey> ok
<mhall119> mariogrip: sorry, got carried away with lunch
<mhall119> mariogrip: do we have anything new to talk about? I still don't have the new device, have you made any progress with yours?
<mariogrip> mhall119: did you talk with the fp devs about a call=
<mariogrip> im in the chat if u want to join
<MasseR> Alright, let's do another clean install and see if it hels
<MasseR> ohhh.. a little bit more success. Still errors in the log, but at least I'm getting the ubuntu touch dots on the emulator
<MasseR> This is slower than before.. I wonder if it's using qemu instead of kvm on the background
<dobey> are you not using the x86 image?
<MasseR> Yeah. But I hadn't enabled virtualization from bios.
<MasseR> Only one of my dozens of problems with ubuntu-sdk today :)
<MasseR> Assuming I'm creating a software of some kind. I would like to test it by myself before. I can start the application from ubuntu-sdk, but can I somehow install it to the device?
<dobey> if the device is registered in the sdk, there is a "Deploy to device" feature
<MasseR> let's see, where's my usb cablse
<MasseR> hah, success
<MasseR> thank you
<MasseR> I'm using ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework, straight from 'create new project'
<MasseR> If I try to run it in the emulator, I get 'Module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.3 is not installed'
<pmcgowan> 1.3 is in the latest 15.04.4 framework
<pmcgowan> not sure if thats the issue
<pmcgowan> there is also the #ubuntu-app-devel channel but its a bit quiet right now MasseR
<MasseR> is it packaged inside the click target (as in the application should be self-contained), or does it have to exist in the channel
<pmcgowan> its on the image
<pmcgowan> not in the click
<MasseR> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-31
<jose> yes, there are 3
<jose> whoops, sorry!
<knightwise> so , anyone order the tablet yet ,
<lotuspsychje> not me
<lotuspsychje> i have nexus7 tablets with touch and bq 4.5 phone already
<lotuspsychje> and ubuntu desktop on all my computers
<knightwise> lotuspsychje: would you think its actually going to be usefull ? the whole convergience thing ?
<knightwise> so far I fail to be impressed by most of the apps on my bq phone
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: very
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: im very impressed with all, having a secure Os on machines, not those malware android apps..
<knightwise> thats true. i run linux on my laptop too and stuff.
<knightwise> and not having an fbi-compromised os might indeed be usefull on your tablet.
<knightwise> so do you use the nexus a lot in combination with a keyboard and a mouse ,
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: i look at it this way, the longer ubuntu-touch continues, the more apps will make birth
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: no, only touch based myself
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: also 16.04 will make a big impact on the world with unity7 and unity8
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: that means you will be able to install unity8 on other tablets aswell
<knightwise> Running the beta now in a Vm
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: im on daily 16.04 also
<lotuspsychje> running like rocket
<knightwise> lotuspsychje: it is indeed very smooth.
<knightwise> i've been running 1404 on my Dell Xps13 for a while now and I have to say i'm very pleased
<lotuspsychje> nice
<knightwise> during the week I haul the Macbook pro to work (i'm a freelance consultant) , during the weekends and for all things related to my own projects .. its the xps13
<lotuspsychje> great
<dpm> rvr, sil2100, good morning! Coming back from the Easter break and catching up on e-mails, I've been looking at the status of the indicator-session package for translations. Have you guys figured out why it's not importing/exporting its translations to/from Launchpad? Is it just a matter of the package needing to create the .pot file on build?
<dpm> la_juyis ^
<sil2100> dpm: hey! Not sure, I see the template on LP now
<sil2100> It was probably somehow misconfigured, someone probably uploaded the template by hand
<knightwise> what was the name again of the mail client app that you comes preinstalled  ?
<sil2100> dpm, pitti: while we're at the topic of translations... I was also looking at two bugs: LP: #1556120 and LP: #1550703
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1556120 in Canonical System Image "Include Breton and Welsh in Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556120
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1550703 in langpack-o-matic "Gaelic language pack is outdated" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550703
<sil2100> knightwise: I think you mean Dekko?
<knightwise> yep !
<knightwise> do any of you know if they are planning to tie in dekko with the address book ?
<knightwise> would be great to have your contacts available in Dekko
<sil2100> dpm, pitti: as per my comment on #1556120, I really think we shouldn't count all the translations we pull in but only those that actually matter (so the ones we export to touch users for translation in ubuntu-rtm/15.04)
<DanChapman> knightwise, yes that is planned. I just haven't got to it yet :-)
<dpm> sil2100, the template you see I think is the one I uploaded by hand last week
<DanChapman> knightwise, you can import them into dekko for now though
<sil2100> dpm, pitti: otherwise bugs like these will pop-up, with users translating in ubuntu-rtm/15.04 as much as possible but still not getting their langpacks accepted (due to missing translations in normal vivid)
<knightwise> DanChapman: are you the devolper ?
<rvr> sil2100: +1
<DanChapman> knightwise, yes I am.
<knightwise> Wanna say you are doing an awesome job. Dekko is the only "missing link" to going fulltime with my Ubuntu-phone. I use it for my business and have a Gmail environment so having the contacts there is key.
<knightwise> So thanx for all the work you are putting in !
<pitti> sil2100: we currently use dpm's stats (like http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/ubuntu_xenial_potemplate-stats.json) to determine which domains we include and which we ignore
<pitti> sil2100: so should some of them be lowered, so that they don't get included any more and count into the statistics?
<pitti> I guess that's an exercise in going through the domains we currently ship, and lower the prio for those that we don't need
<DanChapman> knightwise, your welcome! The next update is going to bring a lot of stability (It's a little fragile atm) and some cool new features. I'm looking forward to getting it out :-)
<knightwise> Awesome DanChapman :) I'll keep an eye out
<la_juyis> dpm, I think Lucasz has been working on it, victor ruiz has more info no it
<MasseR> Oh yeah, is there some way to watch netflix on utouch?
<sil2100> pitti: hm, ok
<sil2100> pitti: good to know that, thanks :)
<sil2100> dpm: hey! How is the http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/ubuntu_xenial_potemplate-stats.json file generated?
<sil2100> pitti: actually, I see we're still using the wily potemplate stats instead of the xenial ones, let me push a quick fix
<dpm> sil2100, it's a database dump from Launchpad, generated on a cron job from LP itself
<sil2100> dpm: where are the priorities coming from?
<dpm> sil2100, we enter them manually in the LP admin web UI
<tathhu> Anyone preordered tablet yet/not afk? Should I see it on on my bq accounts order page?
<mcphail> tathhu: from my memory of the bq pre-order process last year with the phone, don't hold your breath in expectation of communication!
<tathhu> :(
<mcphail> tathhu: IIRC, the order confirmation only came through about 4 days after the phone was delivered
<sil2100> dpm: hm, I'm trying to think of a way to tweak such priorities but only for our touch package needs
<sil2100> dpm: do you think that would be possible?
<dpm> sil2100, sure
<dpm> sil2100, what were you thinking of?
<sil2100> dpm: currently we have this problem that in touch those languages that are fairly well translated in ubuntu-rtm/15.04 don't get picked up by langpack-o-matic
<sil2100> dpm: for instance, looking at gaelic on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+lang/gd , it seems that the translation coverage is ~75% which should be 'good enough'
<sil2100> dpm: while l-o-m rejected it as it calculated 59%, as it's taking more applications into consideration than we see in LP
<sil2100> dpm: so we'd somehow need to make it so that for touch language-packs, l-o-m should only really care about those apps that we say have user-visible strings
<sil2100> dpm: part of the problem might be that we don't have potemplate stats for just ubuntu-rtm/15.04... I guess we're using the wily ones (switched to xenial now)
<dpm> sil2100, actually, I think that's the main problem
<sil2100> dpm: could you maybe 'fix up' a stats output for ubuntu-rtm/15.04?
<dpm> sil2100, done, CC'd you on the request
<dpm> sil2100, pitti, ubuntu-rtm/15.04 translation exports are now enabled. They should be available tomorrow in the next run at http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n
<sil2100> dpm: \o/
<sil2100> dpm: woo! Thanks
<sil2100> dpm, pitti: I'll switch the l-o-m later since right now we want to do a manual langpack run so we need the old configs still
<mike00> hi
<mike00> is correct that on my Bq Aquaris E4.5 the GPS doesn't work?
<Walex> mike00: it worked for me brifly 2-3 OTA updates ago, it converged very very slowly though (several hours in optimal conditions).
<Walex> mike00: the other location service, based on WiFi ESSIDs, does not seem to work either.
<Walex> mike00: the other major bit that is not supported is writing the SIM contact list (and reading individual entries is not supported either).
<mike00> so i can't use the GPS?
<Walex> mike00: you can try... :-)
<Walex> mike00: enable it and see if it works for you.
<Walex> mike00: BTW, if you just got your Aquaris, it is really important that you get an over-the-air update.
<mike00> I update ti to  OTA 9.1
<mike00> it+
<mike00> *
<Walex> mike00: good.
<Walex> mike00: you can get the "SensorStatus" app, and it will tell that it has found a supported backend for GPS, but then I get no data.
<mike00> i got it
<mike00> but now it's the first time i see something in the
<mike00> GPS tab...
<mike00> but with altimeter, compass, gyroscope and pressure it say "no data available"
<mike00> is it correct?
<mike00> but with OSMTouch it say "Geolocation failed", what can i do?
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ what was the wiki page for the location service debugging?
<pmcgowan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Forensics
<pmcgowan> dobey, ^
<dobey> mike00: ^^ have you tried the things in that wiki page?
<mike00> what shall I do?
<dobey> the last two bullet points in that section should be helpful
<dobey> thre's also some tips on that page for debugging the HERE bits
<dobey> might want to try those
<dobey> Walex: ^^ you too
<mike00> ok thanks
<tvoss> mike00, sensor status app not reporting certain sensors is expected
<mike00> now I'm trying to create an app for ubuntu touch in qml, but how can I change the start window?
<mike00> sme people can cancge the backgorund color
<mike00> and some other change all, like the omg ubuntu app....
<mike00> how can i do it?
<dobey> mike00: you mean the splash screen?
<mike00> i dont' now what is its name...
<mike00> but i think yes
<dobey> the screen that just shows the icon and name when you start an app?
<mike00> yes
<dobey> i'm not sure, but i think they are settings in the .desktop file
<mike00> and what i have to change?
<greyback> mike00: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/splash-screens/
<mike00> thanks
<dobey> mike00: you might also want to join #ubuntu-app-devel if you're developing an app
<chrisccoulson> If I want to mock QScreen, do I need to write my own QPA plugin?
<dobey> i guess like much of qt, you'd probably need to abstract it, if you want to mock it with googlemock in tests
<dobey> writing a qpa plugin wouldn't mock it, it would fake it
<chrisccoulson> dobey, I guess that's sort-of what I want to do. I want to be able to test the Screen interface on the web side in Oxide (including orientationchange events)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i guess the best option would be to have an abstraction in oxide, so you can mock those actions in unit tests
<dobey> integration tests would be another level
<mike00> bye, i have to go
<greyback> chrisccoulson: pretty much, yes. Qt internally creates a QScreen, backed by whatever QPlatformScreen implementation you've made in the QPA plugin
<greyback> chrisccoulson: this is a test qpa plugin I wrote for a similar purpose some time ago: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/tests/unit/custom_qpa/
<chrisccoulson> Ah, thanks. Will take a look
<aquarius> does anyone know about Ubuntu.Thumbnailer, other than michi? :)
<aquarius> my basic question (which is about file url thumbnailing, not album art) is: if I use image://thumbnailer/file:///path/to/thing.jpg to get a thumbnail of thing.jpg, and then later I *delete* /path/to/thing.jpg, and then later still I use the thumbnailer path image://thumbnailer/file:///path/to/thing.jpg again, does it still work? There's a cache; does stuff stay in the cache after the original is deleted? Can I gu
<aquarius> arantee that the cache won't be cleared?
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, might know
<aquarius> cheers pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> aquarius, how are things?
<aquarius> I know michi and jamesh worked on it, but they ain't around
<aquarius> pmcgowan, things go well! Currently building a phone app :-)
<pmcgowan> hey nice
<aquarius> cor, xchat-gnome crash. that's not ideal :)
<aquarius> marcustomlinson, do you know details of Ubuntu.Thumbnailer?
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: that is the idea yeah. So the path should be intercepted found in cache and returned
<aquarius> marcustomlinson, cool. What I'm worried about, though, is how often the cache is cleared
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: good question
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: I would have to have a look into the project to answer that
<aquarius> Specifically here, I use the ContentHub to fetch an image from somewhere else (like the Gallery). I want to keep a *thumbnail* of that image around, but I don't want to keep the whole original image around because I don't need it
<aquarius> So what I'd like to do is fetch the image via the Content Hub, get a thumbnail of it, and then let the Content Hub clean up the transferred image
<aquarius> but then, if I do that, and the Thumbnailer throws its cache away, then I've lost my thumbnail.
<aquarius> And there seems to be no way from QML to store the thumbnailer output anywhere. (Well, I could draw it into a QML Canvas and then export it from there, but if I'm doing that then I might as well do that with the original and not bother with the Thumbnailer at all.)
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: sure, so the underlying cache is implemented in https://launchpad.net/persistent-cache-cpp
<marcustomlinson> I'm having a look now to see if I can pick out the expiry logic
<aquarius> supports both LRU and TTL, but I don't think there's a way of explicitly specifying that per-thumbnail, so it all depends on the default configuration :)
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: looks like each entry you place in the cache is assigned a expiry_time, now to look what thumbnailer sets that too
<aquarius> yeah, that's what I'm looking for
<aquarius> would be lovely if I could request image://thumbnailer/file:///path/to/image.jpg?expires=never :)
<dobey> why would you set it to never?
<dobey> what is your actual goal? :)
<aquarius> see above :)
<dobey> aquarius: apparmor might be more of a problem here
<aquarius> Basically, I have an app in which you can share photos to other people. I would like to keep a record of all the photos you've shared so I can show you a list of thumbnails of all previously shared photos.
<aquarius> I don't want to keep all the actual photos around once you've shared them because I don't need them and that's a terrible waste of disk space
<aquarius> There doesn't seem to be a QML way to say "thumbnail this image and save the result"; you have to implicitly rely on the thumbnailer doing the caching for you. I'm fine with that, but I don't know whether and how often the thumbnailer clears its cache.
<dobey> aquarius: so, thumbnailer checks if the requesting app's security profile is allowed access to read the file being requested a thumbnail for; and since your app would be confined, it won't be able to get the thumbnail anyway, afaict
<aquarius> ah, I explained this above -- I'm asking for a thumbnail of an image that I've received via the Content Hub, so I do have access to it.
<dobey> aquarius: not exactly
<aquarius> but I want to thumbnail it, and then I'm happy for the Content Hub to throw away its version.
<dobey> you get the image data via content-hub, not by reading it off disk directly. and being granted access to receive the data via content-hub doesn't modify the apparmor profile of your app to grant you direct read access to that file
<aquarius> hrm, really?
<aquarius> OK, fair enough
<aquarius> so I'll have to .move() the ContentHub file to somewhere I do have access to, and thumbnail it there.
<aquarius> I'd still like to be able to delete that .move()d file once I have a thumbnail of it, though.
<dobey> right, you'll have to store the data elsewhere, or perhaps use the gallery:// uri or something instead of file://
<dobey> hmm, where is ken
<aquarius> he's driving. :)
<aquarius> I'm not worried about the Content Hub part of this, though
<dobey> on a thursday? pfft
<aquarius> it's more about: how can I keep a thumbnail of an image without keeping the original image around?
<dobey> well, what you want is history, right?
<dobey> it's not about the "content hub" part of it, really
<aquarius> Answers: (1) keep the original image around, (2) call the thumbnailer and then save the thumbnailer output to a file, (3) rely on the thumbnailer keeping a cached version of the thumbnail forever
<dobey> scale the image down to the size you want, and keep it instead
<aquarius> as far as I can tell, I can't sensibly do (2) from QML.
<aquarius> there's no way that I can cache the output.
<dobey> well, QML doesn't have file i/o APIs, right
<aquarius> (I can do it non-sensibly by drawing the cached image into a canvas and saving the output, but if I'm doing that then I might as well do it with the original and not bother with the Thumbnailer at all!)
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: I would have to relay your question about the expiry to michi unfortunately
<dobey> i think the expiry doesn't matter
<aquarius> marcustomlinson, no problem. I've been looking through the code myself and I can't find where the thumbnailer sets the cache expiry time on a cached image :)
<dobey> it shouldn't matter to your application if the thumbnailer cach is expired or not
<aquarius> Right. This is a misuse of the term "cache", I know. However, since I want to create thumbnails, it seemed sensible to have the dedicated Thumbnailer component do it because it's better at it than me... but it seems that I can't.
<dobey> well, from your description above it sounds like what you're trying to do is use the thumbnailer cache as a history db, insted of keeping your own history db
<aquarius> yup
<aquarius> Because I want to make a history db of thumbnails, and it seemed that the obvious way to populate that DB was to use the thumbnailer
<dobey> the thumbnail itself is extraneous data. it's not the data you need to keep; but it is what you want to display in the UI
<aquarius> but it's not really for that. It's for displaying a small version of an image you already possess. It's not a filter which gives you back thumbnails that you then decide what to do with.
<aquarius> That's fine, and this whole conversation has helped with that, which is why I asked the question :)
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: as far as I can tell, thumbnails are pushed to the db with no expiry time specified. Which looks to default to infinite (no expiry)
<dobey> it seems to me like what you should do is store the list of URIs you get from content-hub when an image is given to you via content-hub, and request thumbnails for those URIs when you want to display them, but the list itself is something you should maintain in your app with LocalStorage or U1DB or something
<aquarius> marcustomlinson, that's my conclusion too (modulo that I'm not good at C :)), but dobey's right, I shouldn't be *relying* on that.
<aquarius> so, no thumbnailer for me :)
<marcustomlinson> aquarius: ok, at least you got an answer
<marcustomlinson> :)
<marcustomlinson> good luck!
<aquarius> marcustomlinson, thank you for the confirmation!
<marcustomlinson> np
<dobey> also, the thumbnailer doesn't have a history of what thumbnails your app has asked for, so you can't query the thumbnailer and say "give me all thumbnails which i've asked for before" anyway
<ahayzen> Hi, I wonder if anyone has had this on mako or maybe other devices...You get a notification while the phone is in your pocket, you take the device out, the screen turns on automatically. You move your finger to drag down from the top left corner, but doing that causes the proximity sensor to think that it has gone back in your pocket so turns the screen off. Then you lift your finger, the screen comes back on. Then you lower your finger
<ahayzen> again and the process repeats, until you don't trigger the sensor :-)
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, yes thats being tracked
<ahayzen> oo :-)
<pmcgowan> once the screen comes on once we need to stop watching proximity
 * ahayzen wondered if it was just him being clumsy 
<ahayzen> yeah that'd fix it :-)
<ahayzen> thanks pmcgowan good to know it's being tracked
<zubozrout> Hi. I have a huge problem regarding Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb). I've been using Vojtěch Boček's tasemnice.eu server ever since I bought the tablet - I also bought the device because I knew if was officially supported, but sadly I soon realised that only the WiFi version is really supported. Anyway, back to my question: tasemnice.eu broke more than a month ago as the keyring has expired and Vojtěch seems to be ign
<zubozrout> So I tried to build the system on my own using this guide https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ ... and was able to complete it except for the last step ... that is this: "./rootstock-touch-install vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz out/target/product/mako/system.img" ... it flashes the image to the booted recovery and starts extracting it but it freezes on that with no error being d
<zubozrout> and I don't know what may be going on wrong and have no idea how to debug this.
<zubozrout> Also, after my request, a new image server has added support for deb http://system-image.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/deb/ but sadly when trying to install any of the versions present it only boots to recovery, pushes the required data and when the installation starts I end up with the "This phone needs restoring from a PC or service center." message on the screen.
<zubozrout> - also with no idea how to debug this to sent to the server maintainer who has no Nexus 7 LTE to test this on his own :(.
<zubozrout> Could you please help me out? I would prefer the system-image.ubports.com server to have a functional image so others can enjoy as well so I would be happy for any advice on this primarily.
<zubozrout> I cal only see this in the log, that may be relevant to th installation not being successful: I:Checking for extendedcommand... I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand, file not found... though maybe not, I have no idea :(
<dobey> zubozrout: were you using multirom?
<zubozrout> dobey: Well, I was using multirom for a while, then I switched completely to Ubuntu ... still using tasemnice.eu server. But now this doesn't work so Multirom wouldn't help ... or would it?
<zubozrout> Also, I just tried this: /cache/recovery # system-image-upgrader ubuntu_command.applying  __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for localtime! __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for GMT! __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for posixrules! Starting image upgrader: Thu Mar 31 19:16:33 GMT 2016 Loading keyring: archive-master.tar.xz swapon: /cache/recovery/S
<dobey> how did you try to flash the device exactly? with rootstock-touch-install?
<zubozrout> dobey: This is the command I used: ./rootstock-touch-install ./vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ./../system.img  ... I saw the README and see that I could also build my own image, but that didn't works because of some dependency problem. So I downloaded the preinstalled images, tried both vivid and xenial.
<dobey> yeah that is wrong
<dobey> i don't know how you got to that but you did it verey wrong
<dobey> first thing you need to do is go download the original 4.4.2 or 4.4.4 image tarball from google, for your device
<dobey> then reboot your device to the bootloader, and do a full flash of android using the script in that tarball
<dobey> then let it boot up into the android welcome screen
<dobey> then reboot it to the bootloader again, and run "ubuntu-device-flash --server http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed --bootstrap"
<zubozrout> dobey: Ok, I am going to try this, but I think I did this already ... as I found a mention about this on stackoverflow + I remember that this happened to me back when tasemnice.eu still worked and that Android 5 or newer didn't work.
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> well i don't know what you did or didn't do, but i know what works
<zubozrout> dobey: of course ... and I am very happy that you gave me this advice as I can at least move a bit closer to my goal. Thank you very much :)
<zubozrout> dobey: lol, just flashed Android and got the broken Android logo ... where to robot is lying down with the exclamation mark in the red triangle above. But this also happened to me several times already - second flash fixed it.
<dobey> ok
<zubozrout> Hmm, sadly no change there :(. Installed the Android image, booted into welcome screen, rebooted to bootloader, started ubuntu-device-flash to install the image and I am back on the same error again :(
<zubozrout> that is this: /cache/recovery # system-image-upgrader ubuntu_command.applying  __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for localtime! __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for GMT! __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for posixrules! Starting image upgrader: Thu Mar 31 19:40:41 GMT 2016 Loading keyring: archive-master.tar.xz swapon: /cache/recovery/SWAP.img: Un
<zubozrout> dobey: I'll try the 4.4.2 image for a change ... this was the 4.4.4
<dobey> i don't know what that is, but if you want to paste long things like that, i suggest using paste.ubuntu.com
<zubozrout> dobey: Huh, sorry about that :(, don't go here too often.
<ahayzen> Hi, has anyone else noticed that you now get a double vibrate when clicking on any item in the gridviews that pushes a page to the stack, and is this 'expected' or a bug?
<zubozrout> dobey: Huh, sadly Android 4.4.2 doesn't work either .. still the same error :(. What is it needed for anyway?
<dobey> zubozrout: what is what needed for?
<zubozrout> dobey: Well, I was wondering why is the Android part needed there.
<dobey> zubozrout: well for one, you got it into the "needs restoring from a pc or retailer" state
<dobey> zubozrout: flashing 4.4.4 back from factory ensures the device is in a working state with a version of android that the ubuntu recovery and flash tools are compatible with
<zubozrout> dobey: Aha, ok. So that is not a pure system requirement but more the installation tools issue. Hmm, I wonder why the android is always broken once flashed directly after the unsuccessful Ubuntu installation. There is no need to flash it again apparently, reboot fixes this - but there may be a common problem there, though sadly my knowledge of this issue is practically none :(.
<zubozrout> dobey: Hmm, well, it was in the broken state screen for about a minute and then it rebooted itself and started booting normally.
<dobey> i have no idea what you've done to your device
<dobey> i have a nexus 4 and nexus 5, and i've flashed ubuntu on both of them many many times
<dobey> never broken them this badly
<dobey> maybe you have a broken recovery still
<zubozrout> dobey: Well, yeah, I know ... it is hard to debug remotely when there is a middle men who doesn't know what he is doing :(. Hmm, that is possible :(, it seems there is something more wrong about it.
<zubozrout> dobey: But at least I still have Meizu MX4 to enjoy :), it is a great device and I love it :).
<zubozrout> dobey: Do you know anyone with Nexus 7 LTE? It would be awesome if someone else could test this and give the http://system-image.ubports.com maintainer some feedback. I'll try to ask on G+. And in addition I would find out whether this is my device specific problem.
<dobey> i don't
<zubozrout> dobey: ok, no problem, maybe there will be someone on G+ crazy enough to do this :).
<zubozrout> dobey: Anyway, thank you again for your help. I am happy to know where the problem is most likely and where should I look. Only hope I can fix this. If not, the device is going to be pretty much useless for me - I stopped using Android when I got the MX4 and don't want to go back. Bye :)
<dobey> good luck :)
<zubozrout> dobey: Huh, one thing I forgot to mention. If I install Flo's version (the officially supported Nexus 7 version), it works - except for sound, mobile data and the fact it behaves more like the tablet version with the dash being stuck in landscape and sidestage enabled - which is not the case on the supported hardware.
<dobey> well that is the case; but i suppose your only experience is with very old images
<Nexus4> Hello. Could you please point me to some resource on GPS troubleshooting on mako?
<dobey> Nexus4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Forensics
<zubozrout> dobey: What do you mean by that? I flashed Flo's version just recently and the last time I had proper Ubuntu image installed on my tablet was about 5 weeks ago - that was the devel-proposed image as nothing else except devel was updated on tasemnice.eu
<Nexus4> Thank you very much.
<dobey> zubozrout: devel-proposed is untested and i'm not sure all the device config on it is right; it is built mainly as a sanity check.
<zubozrout> dobey: Yes, I know. But I wasn't able to make Vojtěch Boček read my emails, or maybe he was just ignoring me, so devel or devel-proposed was the only thing I had though I knew rc-proposed or stable would be nicer to have.
<dobey> yeah i don't know what happened with him
<dobey> but anyway, flo should have the right setup for a tablet. afaik, the lock screen is meant to not rotate
<zubozrout> dobey: Well, he is apparently still active - I saw him posting something on G+, was a new MultiROM release I suppose. But I am afraid he gave up on Ubuntu - or maybe he is rather busy lately.
<dobey> no idea
<zubozrout> dobey: oh, and I know ... Flo setup should work on Flo. What I meant by this is that it doesn't work that well on Deb - which is expected, I was surprised it booted up when I first tried this :).
<dobey> zubozrout: i mean, aside from any hardware that doesn't work because flo doesn't have it, or because drivers are slightly different perhaps, the basic functionality of the system should be the same on both flo and deb
<zubozrout> dobey: Aha, ok then :). But in that case there is the side-stage enabled on Flo which I thought was only available on Nexus 10 back when it was still supported.
<dobey> right, the side stage is the tablet ui
<mariogrip> The clock just went over to April 1st... From now on I don't trust anything for 24 Hours....
<cwayne> mariogrip, thats smart :)
<cwayne> mariogrip, you should add iphone to ubports page for the day :P
<mariogrip> cwayne: Yeah, I might port Windows phone to the oneplus one
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> let's just say, i have something planed :P
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-01
<touchy> hi
<touchy> just curious, how long is is supposed to take to flash a ubuntu touch to a nexus 5?
<touchy> taking forever nearly
<duflu> touchy: I don't know the exact causes, but sometimes a failure will mean it never finishes. Give it at least 30 minutes. Then just try again
<touchy> hehe
<touchy> ok
<touchy> it says it's pushing xxx file to the device
<touchy> i'm a bit anxious about using it for the first time
<touchy> it's like the time i first saw tits and wasn't nursing
<touchy> LOL
<touchy> 2016/04/01 10:11:22 Done pushing /home/SomeUbuntuUsername/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/device-18a659f3cfe13a409a52815d2ef8dc71e99ab38d589e3272ceea40b43c3ae512.tar.xz to device
<touchy> it got that far already
<touchy> but on the phone, it just shows an ubuntu recovery menu...with no indication of activity
<touchy> doing this through a VM, but i don't see any activity on the  hard disk, network, or the USB line....
<touchy> is it decompressing some things on the phone itself?
<touchy> omg
<touchy> i think it finished
<touchy> the ubuntu icon is spinning
<touchy> :O
<touchy> =D
<touchy> SORRY FOR THE SPAM AND CAPS - I AM EXCITED!
<touchy> heh :P
<touchy> i'm guessing the first boot takes quite a while
<touchy> ?
<duflu> touchy: Sorry, was distracted. 20 minutes later has it booted?
<touchy> no, much less...about 10
<touchy> on the flashing tool... it doesn't really give much status indication other than if a particular file has been pushed to the device
<touchy> i wasn't sure how many files had to be pushed to the device
<touchy> nor was i sure it was actually doing anything
<touchy> apparently it was, and i have a nice ubuntu phone now :)
<touchy> Nexus 5  FTW :P
<duflu> Yay
<duflu> Yes Nexus 5 is nice, although I've never seen Ubuntu on one
<touchy> the only bug i can see so far is that it's not reading the battery level
<touchy> or maybe i need to issue a setting somewhere to make it visable
<touchy> but here's an interesting point....
<touchy> in CM13 ...
<touchy> i really hate the camera
<touchy> it's always trying to decide what you're supposed to be focusing on
<touchy> even when you turn of autofocus
<touchy> and so every few seconds it looses focus of the picture you were trying to take
<touchy> in Ubuntu Touch..... no
<touchy> it's perfect
<touchy> :)
<touchy> didn't come with a terminal app, but that's installed now
<touchy> apt-get update(ing)
<touchy> =P
<touchy> i'll let you guys know if i can get  aircrack-ng and reaver + pixidust working on the Nexus 5
<touchy> :)
<duflu> I thought the terminal app was standard, but the design changes occasionally
<touchy> didn't find the icon on the home screen
<touchy> had to install it from the app store
<touchy> other than the battery thing....
<touchy> i really like what i see so far :)
<touchy> need to put the system partition into rw mode so i can install some CLI stuff though
<duflu> touchy: OK confirmed. You do get different apps depending on the device (even choosing the same channel). On MX4 I got no terminal but did get Cut The Rope. On Nexus4 I got a terminal but not Cut The Rope.
<touchy> heh
<touchy> interesting
<duflu> touchy: Just:   sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<touchy> devz will be devz i suppose
<touchy> yes :)
<touchy> it would be funny if the internal wifi could be put into monitor mode
<touchy> =P
<touchy> compile pixidut WPS and run it as a system service .... add all those wifis to the wifi list in wpa_supplicant
<touchy> would probably make it a bit more difficult for the powers that be to track the phone
<touchy> ^_^
<touchy> holyshitbatman!
<touchy> :D
<touchy> monitor mode works out of the box with ubuntu touch
<touchy> gotohell android
<touchy> hahahahaa
<zergnm> hi everyone
<zergnm> is it possible to build an app for ubuntu phone?
<touchy> yes
<touchy> there's some dev info about it on the ubuntu website
<touchy> technically, since ubuntu phone can have run python natively....
<touchy> you could write the core logic of the app in python, and have it setup a webservice on localhost:port  which then an HTML5 based UI running in a browser could access
<zergnm> python? wasn't meant to be a system based on web apps?
<memyself> is it possible to install ubuntu on dell venue 8 pro?
<Dubstar_04> Good Morning!!!
<MasseR> Is utouch supposed to shut down background applications almost immediately? For example I'm in the browser, and switch back to ureadit, it reloads the ureadit again and probably in the wrong page. After turning back to browser, it reloads the app after a couple of seconds
<jlkon13> Hello, I try to get my ubuntu boot image working but I am not able to determine how to solve the problem. Is it possible to enable adbd in bootimage before everything else (or at least before the partitions are mounted)?
<peat-psuwit> Is Android source server working properly? It seems to be very slow at the moment.
<matv1> MasseR no that is not the case. apps are suspended when in background. But they shouldnt reload by default when they come back to the foreground
<MasseR> what could be the reason for the reloading?
<matv1> MasseR i have no idea actualy. Do all apps do that as far as you can tell?
<MasseR> Yeah
<matv1> what image are you using? stable?
<MasseR> Yeah
<MasseR> flo
<matv1> I do not have flo. But I am surprised it is doing that
<matv1> maybe oSoMoN knows more
<oSoMoN> MasseR, matv1: apps are suspended when in the background, they shouldn’t be reloaded when brought back to the foreground
<oSoMoN> they may be killed by the OOM killer while suspended though, if the system is running low on memory
<oSoMoN> in that case they would reload indeed
<MasseR> are there some apps to show memory?
<oSoMoN> but that shouldn’t happen all the time (unless you have many memory-hungry apps open at all times)
<oSoMoN> MasseR, not that I know of, but if you use phablet-shell to connect your device to a desktop computer, you can inspect the memory usage with tools such as `top`
<MasseR> meh, there is nothing especially memory hungry
<MasseR> the browser takes about as much memory as unit8
<MasseR> *unity8
<matv1> MasseR I would in this case file a bug I guess.
<MasseR> I'll wait a bit and note the behavior a bit longer :)
<matv1> MasseR allright gd luck
<MasseR> Is there a tts system on the touch?
<MasseR> Ah, qt seems to provide something like it
<oSoMoN> loicm, I’m testing oxide 1.14.3 on arale, and seeing the following error:
<oSoMoN> QObject::connect: No such signal QPlatformNativeInterface::screenPropertyChanged(QPlatformScreen*, const QString&) in ../../../../qt/core/browser/oxide_qt_screen_client.cc:108
<oSoMoN> loicm, this appears to be code that you wrote (https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/1364), any idea what’s wrong there?
<oSoMoN> dednick, what’s the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/screen-info/+merge/286329 ?
<peat-psuwit> Is Android  For me it seems to always produce error.
<peat-psuwit> I can't sync Ubuntu's android tree.
<loicm> oSoMoN: hey, I'll take a look after lunch
<oSoMoN> loicm, nm I found the problem: it depends on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/screen-info/+merge/286329, which hasn’t been merged. Do you know why it’s "on hold" ?
<dednick> oSoMoN: er, it was crashing the device.
<dednick> oSoMoN: but that's greyback's i think.
<dednick> *mostly
<oSoMoN> dednick, thanks
<oSoMoN> greyback, what’s the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/screen-info/+merge/286329 ?
<greyback> oSoMoN: as it says on the MP, work in progress, until we sort out the dpr/scaling stuff
<oSoMoN> so it looks like the code that was merged in oxide to listen to the screenPropertyChanged signal was premature
<greyback> oSoMoN: I'm afraid so
<oSoMoN> although it doesn’t seem to be harmful either
<greyback> yeah, since it is a runtime signal connection, it'll just print that error. Code should hopefully have a sensible default value
<jlkon13> Hi there; Is it possible to enable adbd on boot without system being mounted? I want to debug the boot image but if adbd does not start, this is not possible …
<Smurphy> Morning.
<Smurphy> Did anyone manage to create a playlist for the music playback app ?
<ahayzen> Smurphy, what do you mean by "create a playlist"? You can select a track, or set of tracks, and add them to a playlist. That then appears in the Playlists tab ?
<Smurphy> Yeah. Sorry. I remember I did that last year to create a script that extracted my playlist data out from a m3u text file, and wrote it into the playlist db ...
<Smurphy> darn - yes. It's sqlite-3db ... :}
<ahayzen> Smurphy, yeah it is currently a sqlite database, i hope to move to m3u at some point once a few bugs are sorted :-)
<Smurphy> lol. I was wondering how it worked, and I had already wrote a solution for it :D
<ahayzen> :-D
<Smurphy> I should stop doing that.
<ahayzen> i don't think our table layout has changed recently, so they should still work
<Smurphy> yes - it does.
<ahayzen> Smurphy, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/logic/playlists.js is the JS for it
<Smurphy> However, having a UI to link in Owncloud (Calendar/Contacts) would be more important IMHO.
<ahayzen> eventually i hope to use m3u, then assuming the paths were correct you could i guess import/export via content-hub
<Smurphy> ahayzen: This is my implementation: https://stargate.solsys.org/short.php?i=654f59e4
<Smurphy> It takes m3u files out of the m3u Directory, and adapts it to be written into the sq3lite db.
<ahayzen> awesome :-)
<ahayzen> it'd be nice to have a place to documented that sortof stuff :-) ...
<Smurphy> Yeah. I got Kodi 16 here (running on 4 Raspberry PI devices for the family) and everyone has her/his playlists. So I needed to find a way to get at least mine on my ubuntu-touch :D
<ahayzen> popey, we don't have anywhere currently do we ^^ ?
<Smurphy> hah - my script even checks if the file really exists before including it into the playlist. Must have had a good day :D
<popey> ahayzen: not really
<popey> there's the bq book on github?
<ahayzen> yeah that's all i can think of
<ahayzen> idk if a Wiki page with hacks and scripts for coreapps would be useful or not..
<Smurphy> I actually reverse engineered the DB layout - and just adapted the m3u stuff to the db format writing it into a SQL query, then dumping it into the DB.
<peat-psuwit> Is Ubuntu's android source syncable at the moment? For me seems to hang and give me an error.
<mike00> ha there
<mike00> hi*
<mike00> I would like to install an app from the Ubuntu SDK to my Ubuntu phone, but in the device tab I can see that my phone hasn't the network connection and so I can't install the app on the phone. the problem is that I connected my phone to the wi-fi, how can I resolve this problem?
<dobey> mike00: i think you need to connect the phone over usb for the sdk to be able to deploy to it
<mike00> I connected the phone with a USB cable to the pc...
<mike00> some one can help me, please?
<dobey> mike00: you might be better off asking about sdk issues in #ubuntu-app-devel
<mike00> I have to ask the same question in that channel?
<dobey> yes
<mike00> thanks
<sooraj> how to install ubuntu tuch on samsung galaxy s dous 2
<lotuspsychje> !devices | sooraj
<ubot5`> sooraj: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sooraj> help me
<sooraj> my device is not officallu supported
<lotuspsychje> sooraj: maybe try the XDA forums if there's an existing project?
<sooraj> my whatsapp number is 9061400688.please contact me
<sooraj> any one online?????
<lotuspsychje> !info peperflash
<ubot5`> Package peperflash does not exist in wily
<Smurphy> sooraj: Whatsapp does not work under ubuntu-touch ...
<dobey> Smurphy: person left a long while ago :)
<Smurphy> yeah... can be.
<mariogrip> https://plus.google.com/+Ubports/posts/8Fpp6F3Nhra
<matv1> hahaha mariogrip
<mariogrip> :)
<matv1> it had to be
<matv1> mariogrip the real question is: will the windows ' so-called-converged' phone also do linux shell now :) ?
<dobey> Ubuntu for Clones
<mariogrip> YES! :)
<mariogrip> you can also get scopes on it
<matv1> lol
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-02
<ahoneybun> anyone having bluetooth issues on the N7 OTA9.1?
<lotuspsychje> coffeetime :p
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<mr_Henk> Somebody here know how to get Touch into a Nexus7/deb ?
<mr_Henk> I have been attempting to get it done from system-image.tasemnice.eu the last few days, but I get only the recovery into the device. The next step - "reboot for flashing" - fails early displaying a 'broken chip'. At that point "dmesg" from "adb shell" displays "adbd (292): /proc/292/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/292/oom_score_adj instead." on the last line.
<popey> deb is nexus 7 2012?
<popey> or 2013 + gsm?
<mr_Henk> 2013 wifi+lte
<popey> I don't think we ever made an image for that.
<mr_Henk> No, there's no offical one, but there is one linked to, at ^- tasemnice
<popey> Sorry, i don't know
<mr_Henk> Would a "preinstall" -version work, at least partly? (maybe no gsm/lte?)
<peat-psuwit> mr_Henk: Could you please show last few lines from /tmp/recovery.log in recovery while screen is showing broken chip?
<mr_Henk> Hmm... Ok I'll try that; need to restart the install though so will take a bit of time. I'll come back when done.
<mr_Henk> peat-psuwit: any preferemce for the channels on tasemnice.eu? utopic or vivid is present, with devel version.
 * mr_Henk has a tendency to miss key on the keyboard.
<peat-psuwit> mr_Henk: I've never used that server, but currently all developments happen in rc-proposed channel, which is based on vivid.
<mr_Henk> ok, I'll change to plain "vivid" then (utopic started), hopefully that'll make less questions.
<mr_Henk> peat-psuwit: tail /tmp/recovery.log ...
<mr_Henk> Loading keyring: image-master.tar.xz
<mr_Henk> Loading keyring: image-signing.tar.xz
<mr_Henk> __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for localtime!
<mr_Henk> __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for GMT!
<mr_Henk> __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for posixrules!
<mr_Henk> Keyring expired: /cache/recovery/image-signing.tar.xz
<mr_Henk> E:Ubuntu update failed
<mr_Henk> I've been peeking on the server, this seems to be a Touch version from April 2014, I'll repeat this with a channel that seems more up to date (23 feb 2016)
<mr_Henk> The result is the same (as above). Would you say there is something that I can try to get further? Seems be a TZ problem, by my eyes.
<peat-psuwit> mr_Henk: tzdata things are normal. output from command "date"?
<mr_Henk> Sat Apr  2 17:40:59 GMT 2016
<mr_Henk> Normal
<mr_Henk> the keyring is "old" then?
<peat-psuwit> mr_Henk: Very likely the reason.
<peat-psuwit> mr_Henk: From what I can see by querying the server, there's even no rc-proposed on it. So I think the port is left unmaintained for a while now.
<mr_Henk> My last attempt was with "version 444" from here http://system-image.tasemnice.eu/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/deb/
<mr_Henk> The dates on the files suggest that it was created 23 feb 206
<mr_Henk> 2016
<mr_Henk> Might be a very private project :-]
<Piece_Maker> is the nexus 4 still well-supported by ubuntu touch? im seeing if i can grab one for playing with it xD
<mr_Henk> peat-psuwit: Right, thanks for helping me with this :-)
<peat-psuwit> mr_Henk: You're welcome.
<Piece_Maker> it seems all the newest convergence demo vids are done on a nexus 4 so i think im safe?
<dobey> mr_Henk: you should use the rc-proposed or stable channel from http://system-image.ubports.com/ for deb, probably
<dobey> mr_Henk: you do not want devel-proposed channel
<dobey> Piece_Maker: yes, nexus4 works
<Piece_Maker> cool ;D cant wait to give it a play
<Piece_Maker> ive been wanting a replacement for my firefoxOS phone since mozilla killed that OS (for phones)... im a bit lost, but i think ubuntu touch might be my new home
<dobey> cool
<mr_Henk> dobey: Hey, thanks - I'll try that :-)
<peat-psuwit> dobey: I don't think UBPorts has deb in their server. https://devices.ubports.com/
<mr_Henk> peat-psuwit: it seem they have, just listed them
<mr_Henk> zapper
<mr_Henk> bugger
<mr_Henk> dobey: ;-)  I tried the rc-proposed channel...
<mr_Henk> Loading keyring: image-master.tar.xz
<mr_Henk> Invalid signature: /cache/recovery/image-master.tar.xz
<mr_Henk> E:Ubuntu update failed
 * mr_Henk *chuckles*
<dodoload> anyone online?
<dobey> don't know that error
<dobey> !ask | dodoload
<ubot5`> dodoload: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mr_Henk> dobey: Ok. I'll keep tryin, ;-)
<dodoload> ok ok sorry, I'm new to IRC and thought this was maybe a forgotten place. Ok, my question: how does Convergence actually work. I mean the terminal app for examepl
<dodoload> is it the same on the phone as on the DE?
<dobey> it is not the same terminal app as in the traditional Ubuntu PC installation, no
<dobey> but the terminal app can be used on a PC too, yes
<dodoload> This can be found on the official website: "When you see your application on the phone and then use that application on the desktop, it is the exact same code running each application."
<dobey> when you plug a "converged device' (like the new bq tablet) into an external display, the apps are still the same ones as you run with the device in "tablet mode"
<dobey> yes
<dodoload> Ah ok, I get it now :)
<Piece_Maker> dodoload: i think the main thing right now is, the 'normal' desktop ubuntu version right now isnt running unity 8 (which is the one on phones, with mir etc) - once that becomes the default on desktop, the apps will presumably come with it
<dodoload> Wow I'm really waiting for Unity 8
<Piece_Maker> im not an expert, but i would assume we are in a chicken-egg situation with it right now
<dodoload> what do you mean with this chicken egg situation?
<Piece_Maker> users arent using unity 8 on the desktop because not everything is working mir (drivers apps etc), but canonical obviously dont want to make it default until those things are all working
<dodoload> I tried U8 on Virtualbox several times but each time, it crashes
<Piece_Maker> not to mention that, as far as i know, the desktop version of unity 8 isnt 'feature complete' and so again it wont be the default until thats the case, but thats just a matter of time ;d
<dodoload> Btw, do you think it would be possible in the next versions of Ubuntu Desktop to send sms? (like its possible on OSX)
<Piece_Maker> doesnt OSX essentially just hook up to your phone to send SMS from that?
<dodoload> yeah :p
<dobey> it has been possible to send SMS from Ubuntu since forever. but there isn't very nice integration of it.
<Piece_Maker> i think KDE connect has that ability
<Piece_Maker> dunno if there is anything else
<dodoload> that's what I mean: there should be a better integration in the Ubuntu ecosystem
<Piece_Maker> i think though the convergence ideal is that you just plug your phone into a screen and send SMS directly from it using the bluetooth keyboard :P
<dodoload> that would be awesome
<dodoload> another example: i would really like to have an option on the taskbar to stream to Kodi
<dodoload> Ubuntu tried with "Ubuntu tv" but I don't think it really became somehting useful
<Piece_Maker> to stream what to kodi? a deskto capture?
<dodoload> the desktop (live), videos, music, ...
<Piece_Maker> doesnt really sound like thats canonicals job to implement XD dont most video players (eg. VLC) support that sort of thing?
<dodoload> wow really? I will definitly check it :D
<Piece_Maker> i could be wrong.. i dont really use kodi xD
<dodoload> haha np :p
<mr_Henk> dobey: for what it is worth; whatever I do I get "invalid signature" in either way possible. Leaving this now. I'm not certain if this is Touch or something else causing this.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-03
<shark> hi
<Guest6200> found a bug with ubuntu-touch
<Guest6200> with the camera app on Nexus 5
<touchy> so apparently it does record, but the Media Player app is unable to play it
<touchy> "unknown video format" error
<touchy> the other thing that's odd is that   openssh-server is installed, but i used nmap to check for the ssh port, and it's not on
<bqphone> morning
<bqphone> any idea when OTA-10 will be released?
<mifritscher> good day
<mifritscher> I'm interested in porting ubuntu touch to my photon q
<mifritscher> do you know if there is any success on a msm8960 (or similiar) based smartphone?
<mifritscher> regarding to http://www.vladislavonline.com/porting-ubuntu-touch-for-motorola-photon-q , it can already boot, but no graphics yet
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: try the XDA forums for an existing project perhaps?
<mifritscher> lotuspsychje: found only one from 2013
<mifritscher> what I've found is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TabletList , which lists also a few devices with the msm8960
<popey> mifritscher: the architecture has changed since then
<popey> I expect that old build still used surfaceflinger and not mir
<popey> https://ubports.com/ is worth a look mifritscher
<popey> mariogrip: runs that site and is very active porting at the moment
<mifritscher> ok, regarding to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, at least the MotoG is "WIP", which has a Snapdragon 400, which is similar
<mifritscher> popey: thanks for the link! I didn't found a similiar device on this side, but I'll try to contact mariogrip to get help
<mifritscher> but firstly I try to compile and run it using the site from vladis, to get in touch
<mifritscher> hmm, how many HDD space does the build ca. need?
<popey> mifritscher: lots :)
<mifritscher> are ca. 40 GB enough or should I wait for my new SSD?^^
<ogra_> what popey said +1GB
<ogra_> (iirc the tree alone is around 12G)
<popey> ~14 these days
<ogra_> yeah, has been a while for me :)
<artwizard> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu touch to nexus 7(2012) and I've hit a problem preparing my desktop for this.
<artwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15599220/
<artwizard> I've PPAs correct to my knowledge, but I cannot get ubuntu-device-flash to install
<ogra_> There is no image for the 2012 model anymore
<Kitlith> ^
<Kitlith> However, for the *error* that you asked for help with, what is the output of 'sudo apt-get install click-ubuntu-policy'?
<artwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15599302/
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi guys my Aquaris 4.5 cannot find my gps position neither in unav nore in here maps position is activated and both aps have permission to get the position
<Nycticebuscoucan> though I think I did not give the apps the permission first time I started them but this should not matter or should it?
<Nycticebuscoucan> Any ideas how to solve it?
<dobey> Nycticebuscoucan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Forensics might be helpful
<Nycticebuscoucan> dobey: I'd love to but I am not very comfortable with the terminal in ubuntu touch
<dobey> you are on the stable channel with ota9.1 i presume, then?
<Nycticebuscoucan> Yes thats it
<dobey> ok, i think there are some fixes to location related pieces which will be in ota10, which will be released soon
<dobey> i don't have that device though, so can't say how well it works on there. gps only has been working decently for me on nexus 5 recently though
<Nycticebuscoucan> ok that would be cool
<Nycticebuscoucan> In case I can find any spare time I will try to get more into the analysis tools
<Acou_Bass> is there anywhere i can read about the stufff coming down the pipeline in the next OTA's?
<Acou_Bass> (i mean, outside of running the devel channels and trying it myself) :D
<dobey> Acou_Bass: the mailing list perhaps?
<Acou_Bass> ahh i was wondering if it was anywhere on the website ;D i might start tracking the mailing list though
<sakrecoer> am i missing a something or is it not yet implemented to search for contacts by nickname in telegram?
<sakrecoer> i notice there is a fodler called "Personal" in the telegram .config sticker folder, but i can't seem to add any. is this also something upcomming or me missing knowledge?
<sakrecoer> i realize i can add stickers to the album, they display with the same icon as the music app (a music note) but are totaly useable that way..
<sakrecoer> sticker put into the album do display right if you actualy open them..
<sakrecoer> i have so many questions actualy :D the information is still sparse on internet. i was  asked to log into ubuntu one to get notifications when the app is down. i didn't have time at that moment and pressed "remind me later". but i was never reminded, not even after several reboots..
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-27
<mterry> oSoMoN: the webbrowser-app snap needs updating to use mir-libs package I believe. Current edge version can't launch (can't find libmirclient.so.9)
<oSoMoN> mterry, ack, will do that first thing tomorrow
<mterry> thx!
<merpnderp> Why are ubuntu phones always sold out? https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile/devices  Is there a new hardware cycle or are they on hold for a while?
<dobey> you would have to ask the manufacturer why certain phones aren't available
<CoderEurope> merpnderp: try the 2nd-link (at the bottom) or https://forum.ubports.com , https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/5z3c3z/i_need_some_advice_on_ubuntu_and_mobile_hardware/
<merpnderp> Thanks
<CoderEurope> merpnderp: Any other difficulties ?
<merpnderp> CoderEurope: no, I'll likely hold off. That reddit convo said the phone's navigation was slow.
<CoderEurope> merpnderp: that's Cool; this time - but take a look at the bugs, later & see if any take yur fancy :D https://launchpad.net/ubports-android
<honami_> need help guys!! how to make cellular network working (SIM card) on honami devices?? any way to detect sim card??
<honami_> hi ondra !!!!  any way to detect sim card??
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-28
<dobey> did that person mean xperia?
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! Is there a way to know from QML whether the content-hub is accessible?
<mardy> kenvandine: I'm thinking of having a snap app using the content hub by default, but falling back to other means if either the content hub service is not installed or not reachable
<kenvandine> mardy, that's tricky in QML
<kenvandine> so you mean having the qml component installed but detecting if the service isn't available?
<mardy> kenvandine: something like a "valid" property
<mardy> kenvandine: exactly
<mardy> kenvandine: the QML components will always be installed, because they are provided by the ubuntu-app-platform
<kenvandine> just instantiating the ContentHub singleton will try to start the service
<kenvandine> ah good point
<kenvandine> mardy, so ContentHub.isValid ?
<mardy> kenvandine: something like that
<kenvandine> the other thing is what if the dbus service isn't accessible from the snap
<kenvandine> like not using the right interface
<kenvandine> mardy, please file a bug for that
<mardy> kenvandine: or the interface is not connected
<mardy> kenvandine: thanks, will do soon
<kenvandine> mardy, thanks, i'll link to it in our backlog
<javier4> abeato: you got a minute?
<oSoMoN> mterry, thanks for your review of https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/mir-libs/+merge/321151 , I’ve just updated it
<abeato> javier4, yep
<javier4> abeato: after a lot of issues (I'm not, and perhaps I will never be a coder), I got to the last (I hope) step. My build fails with a simple
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VBnQiXHD/
<abeato> javier4, just remove that function if you are not using it
<javier4> This was the function that I redefined to add my new state MTK2_RIL_UNSOL_RESPONSE_REGISTRATION_SUSPENDED
<javier4> It's the root of all the fix  :D
<abeato> javier4, if you think you should be using it then there is another error :)
<javier4> abeato: I want it to be used instead of the one defined inside rilmodem/network-registration.c
<abeato> javier4, well, then there is some issue because you are not actually using the function
<mardy> kenvandine: hi again! bug 1676893
<ubot5> bug 1676893 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Inform client if ContentHub service is not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676893
<mardy> kenvandine: can I assign it to myself? I could start working on it right away
<kenvandine> mardy, that would be awesome :)
<kenvandine> thx
<mardy> kenvandine: ok! "valid" or "isValid"?
<mardy> kenvandine: usually it's "valid", in QML, and "isValid" in C++
<kenvandine> i think isValid is more consistent with qt right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that :)
<kenvandine> mardy, sounds good
<oSoMoN> mterry, webbrowser-app snap updated in the edge channel
<javier4> abeato: should I redefine also ril_netreg_probe passing it my customized ril_delayed_register and then use this new function as .probe field of ofono_netreg_driver?
<abeato> javier4, yes, I think so
<javier4> abeato: Ok. Read you later. It's a menace. :D
<abeato>   lol
<thepeter> are developers for touch apps here?
<dobey> some are
<dobey> also #ubuntu-app-devel
<thepeter> anyway if you read this question ... is there way to create apps in different distro? - meaning using pure QtCreator
<dobey> there was work to get the SDK packaged as a snap, which would make it easier to install on other distros
<thepeter> uhm I am experimenting with raspbian - so no snap AFAIK
<dobey> but general answer is you don't /need/ qtcreator or the sdk itself to create apps. it's just one way to do it
<thepeter> as I heard :) just to open text editor and go for html5 ... and then there comes the design standards, which If I would start typin manually, I would probably never finish the job :)
<dobey> well you can use qml without the sdk; or plain qt; or anything you want really
<dobey> you will of course need to install the runtime to be able to run an app built around the sdk frameworks though
<thepeter> for now I have wrote some things in python3 and using them though terminal, and I would like to go to gui
<thepeter> uf mhm
<thepeter> maybe if would be usefull if there is simple one-file example in html5 which one can start editing and use as playground directly on phone :)
<thepeter> it ^ would be ...
<thepeter> dobey, thanks either way
<dobey> sure
<thepeter> btw is there at least howto on creating complete html5 app without SDK? (google is not much of a use in it)
<dobey> i don't know. #ubuntu-app-devel is a better place for asking questions about developing apps though
<thepeter> true thanks
<alphi> if I wanted to get started with touch dev, which phone can I currently buy?
<dobey> i don't know if any retail ubuntu phones are in stock as new anywhere. you can buy a nexus 4 and install ubuntu on it, or nexus 5, or a meizu pro 5 android version, or you can possibly find an ubuntu phone on ebay or similar
<thepeter> alphi, BQ aquaris M10 is on the page to buy but BQ says out of stock
<genii> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<genii> Of those listed, N5 is a community port but seems best documented and the hardware is well understood. N4 is getting old now.
<alphi> thanks, not having a retail device available certainly makes it a bit harder to mess around with
<pmcgowan> there is a fairphone 2 port well underway
<pmcgowan> not available until end of june though
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-29
<lotuspsychje> https://www.maketecheasier.com/things-you-could-do-with-adb/
<duflu> Oh dear. Guess what happens when you hotplug a monitor in to U8?
<duflu> Your primary monitor "becomes a touch pad"
<m0n5t3r__> it's been tried with the Motorola Atrix, didn't exactly take off
<duflu> I was referring to a desktop machine running Unity8 :)
<duflu> Anyway, good night
<javier4> abeato: I'm here again. I added the driver struct to my networg-restration.c copying it from rilmodem, and passing it my customized ril_netreg_probe. The problem is that every other fields of this struct is initialized by some functions defined as static inside the original rilmodem/network-registration.c. The only solution I found is to copy all these
<javier4> functions in my mtk2/network-registration.c. It seems a bit dumb to me: replying almost the whole file just to add another state to the delayed_register function...
<abeato> javier4, you would need to remove the static keyword from them and add the declaration to the new header file
<javier4> abeato: yes I know that way. My doubts are about the whole procedure: is it possible that this is the right way? How plugins integrate with core? Original mtk2 plugin is really small, where are all the other functions needed for a modem to work? It fallbacks to rilmodem? And how?
<abeato> javier4, there are examples in the mtk driver, that do overrides
<abeato> javier4, it is just a matter of doing the same
<javier4> Yes, but it doesn't override network-registration functions. One of the drivers that ships its own network-registration.c is hfpmodem. But it defines totally new functions to initialize its driver struct fields, then it doesn't need to reuse rilmodem one. Anyway, I'll try to "unstaticize" rilmodem functions and see what happens. I fear (for you) that we will
<javier4> meet again. Thanks again.
<javier4> abeato: ^
<nonot> hi guys, i'm currently seeking for infos, do you know the frequency time sync on the ubuntu touch's calendar ?
<nonot> say me if my phrases is incorrect i have a poor english
<dobey> you mean the time between sync runs for calendar to google/ownclouwd/etc?
<dobey> i think it might be hourly
<dobey> assuming no local changes. don't recall if local changes cause a sync directl or not
<dobey> renatu: ^^ do you know?
<nonot> yes with external services.
<renatu> yes local changes auto sync it
<renatu> account poold check for remove changes every 5 minutes. (only works for google accounts, owncloud accounts need manual sync to remote changes)
<renatu> s/remove/remote
<nonot> renatu do you have a source link about that ?
<renatu> nonot, account-poold?
<dobey> account-polld
<dobey> not pool
<nonot> about no sync w/ owncloud renatu
<renatu> nonot, this is the account-polld source code: https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-polld/trunk
<nonot> thanks renatu i will check that
<renatu> nonot, this is the caldav plugin: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-polld/trunk/view/head:/plugins/caldav/caldav.go
<renatu> I was wrong, it does check for events changes.
<renatu> but if I remember correct it does not detect event deletion
<ferdie> hello
<ferdie> hello
<brunch875> hello, ferdie
<ferdie> Hi. Is this the official devs RC?
<dobey> sure
<ferdie> btw. I think the porting guide needs to get updated. Almost bricked my phone
<dobey> well, cyanogenmod doesn't exist any more either, so yeah. could use some updates
<ferdie> How many people here have a ub phone anyways?
<brunch875> I have one!
<ferdie> Wow!
<brunch875> But that's a trick question, since popey probably would make up for all of us
<dobey> lots of people do
<ferdie> I've been looking everywhere online.
<ferdie> Sold out
<ferdie> I'd take it as a good sign if I were Meizu
<brunch875> ferdie: if you want to get an ubuntu phone, I'd put my eye on the fairphone 2
<brunch875> they have a community port
<ferdie> Have you seen the price on that thing?!
<brunch875> it's just fair!
<ferdie> Also, I can't live without a fingerprint scanner
<ferdie> screen size is also an issue. I've been using 5.7' practically all my life
<brunch875> right now the development is heavy on the desktop side with all the snappy and mir desktop. I wouldn't expect new phone models right away
<ferdie> But, how's everyone's first-hand experience been?
<brunch875> ferdie: I got an aquaris e4.5 as soon as it was released. Had to bite my tounge every now and then since the store isn't as big as on android
<brunch875> lack whatsapp and such
<brunch875> on the other hand the phone was very responsive
<brunch875> and the battery life is just loooooong
<dobey> i have a laptop with a smaller screen than that
<brunch875> I remember using the phone for python development when my laptop broke, as a replacement
<davmor2> dobey: yeah but you are ever-so-slightly crazy ;)
<brunch875> which is something that couldn't have been done on an android
<ferdie> But what about the phone's stability?
<ferdie> I read somewhere it has network issues
<brunch875> ferdie: no network issues on me
<brunch875> I did experience some GPS connectivity issues when I got it
<brunch875> but then it was patched
<ferdie> And the videos I've seen on yotube show it to have an aweful frame-rate
<brunch875> framerate?
<dobey> seems lik you're just looking for things to complain about, to me :)
<brunch875> then the video's framerate must've been low
<dobey> i mean, the e4.5 and e5 are not high-end phones.
<brunch875> the only real thing I can complain about is libertine containers living in .cache
<brunch875> which I wipe often
<brunch875> it's like a tic
<dobey> there was definitely a notable difference in speed between even my nexus 4 and nexus 5, with ubuntu on them
<ferdie> And what about the snaps?
<ferdie> Are they just as efficient?
<brunch875> the ubuntu phone doesn't use snaps, does it?
<ferdie> ...as on the desktop?
<dobey> snaps are just packages, and ubuntu phone doesn't use them yet
<brunch875> I'm using hexchat right now on snaps
<brunch875> snaps are awesome
<dobey> still lots of things that need to be worked out to get snap based images for phones
<ferdie> I can imagine... <3
<ferdie> Really? So what about desktop mode?
<ferdie> ...is it real?
<brunch875> on the phone?
<dobey> sure
<brunch875> It is real, but it still needs work
<davmor2> ferdie: yeap
<dobey> that what you expect that might mean, and what it actually means, might be wildly different
<dobey> "windowed mode" is more appropriate
<brunch875> ^
<ferdie> Okay. let me rephrase that. Is the "windowed mode" just as effective?
<ferdie> I imagine it crashing every now and then
<brunch875> define effectiveness
<brunch875> oh, no. It works well
<brunch875> even on the aquaris e4.5, which isn't meant to use it
<dobey> well i mean, you get windows you can move around like a normal PC, instead of full sized apps
<dobey> but it's all still relatively new code and so plenty of possible issues
<dobey> you can run unity8 on your computer today if you want
<ferdie> Okay... wow
<dobey> would really recommend doing it on a machine with a touch screen, if you have one, and want to try unity8
<ferdie> I know. still very unstable(last time I tried which was like 4 months ago)
<dobey> there are still lots of assumptions in the code and designs that are valid for phones/tablets, but not normal PCs, so yeah, still some issues
<delijati> we need also a "Dockingstation" like Samsung DeX  :/
<ferdie> Really? why?
<ferdie> What's wrong with direct USB?
<delijati> ferdie: its like connecting via ssh ... i would like to use it as a desktop .. as it already is == unity 8
<delijati> ferdie: like this https://1.f.ix.de/scale/geometry/696x500/q75/imgs/71/2/1/7/1/5/3/0/_DSC9260-9e07552cea6ca23a.JPG
<dobey> well with m10 tablet you just plug in hdmi and usb/bt kb/mouse and you have it. nexus 4/5 should work with slimport adapters, and meizu pro 5 can do aethercast display
<delijati> i mean come on i have a full blown desktop with libertine ... but i can't use it
<delijati> anyone tried the slimport with the BQ phone ?
<ferdie_> Hello, once again!
<ferdie_> What's canonical's next step now that they've released it to very few phones??
<ferdie_> Do scopes really work as well as they're supposed to?
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: scopes running nicely on ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ferdie_
<ubot5> ferdie_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ferdie_> yeah, but most of them are old phones and some haven't been updated in years. besides. the Pro 5 has a fingerprint scanner!
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: there's a page on ubuntu's website saying canonical will bring a new device...but nobody knows whats it gonna be
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: we cant look into the future to see wich manufacters will jump along on ubuntu-touch
<ferdie_> Mark keeps saying ubuntu-touch isn't their main target at the moment, which I think is just simply sad. I mean, I think if their cloud services are okay, they should try on something new. b ut what do I know
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: i would love more action in the ubuntu phone world, but hey..what can we do other then wait?
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: my ultimate dream is that ubuntu-touch will be installable on any device in the future, would make my day!
<note3exynos> hi
 * brunch875 smears the 'arm chip situation' on lotuspsychje's face
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: what do you predict will happen mate?
<ferdie_> But, on a scale of 1 to 10, how much would you recomend an ubuntu phone to a noob at it's current state?
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: i use my BQ 4.5 as daily driver
<brunch875> lotuspsychje: ideally ARM is forced to standardize by comissions or we get something like the w3c consortium
<lotuspsychje> ferdie_: that really depends how much your tied to your fav android apps or not?
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: meaning?
<brunch875> meaning it becomes easier for the OS to handle drivers
<brunch875> so we finally rid of the android part
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: so we see a bright future?
<brunch875> I suppose (:
<brunch875> give it 20 years
<lotuspsychje> sounds cool for sure loll
<ferdie_> lotuspsychje: I wonder why Mark himself and people at Canonical don't use it as their main phones. I think that's a liablility
<lotuspsychje> i cant wait 20y for new ubuntu phones
<lotuspsychje> i need them now :p
<ferdie_> me toooooo!
<farthorse> reading all of this stuff seems so sad
<brunch875> ah, but time flies :p
<lotuspsychje> and BQ stopped to deliver grrr
<farthorse> btw, hi guys
<farthorse> and gals
<brunch875> 'nevening farthorse
<farthorse> has anyone here worked on reverse engineering drivers (perhaps to port to Ubuntu Phone)?
<lotuspsychje> farthorse: the XDA forums are nicely for ports, maybe take a look?
<farthorse> googling now
<farthorse> *duckduckgo'ing now
<ferdie_> binging now (i think I'm the only human on earth who bings)
<dobey> delijati: bq e4.5 and e5 don't support slimport, nor mhl
<ferdie_> Wait. Is porting android ROMs somewhat similar to ubuntu phones?
<ferdie_> gtg
<m0n5t3r> is anyone working on supporting smart watches? I'm pretty sure the $10-ish Chinese things don't use Google's android wear thingy, but having something to show notifications while away from the phone / comfuser is still useful
<lotuspsychje> m0n5t3r: there was one brand that support on ubuntu-touch, but forget its name
<m0n5t3r> I just got one of these http://www.banggood.com/M26-Bluetooth-R-Watch-SMS-Anti-Lost-Smart-Sport-Watch-For-Android-p-935314.html
<m0n5t3r> I assume it's one of those things that are perpetually on sale, I paid 15 USD a month ago, now it's 18...
<m0n5t3r> the computer thinks it's a phone, but I'm not sure what that means anyway, I've never been able to do more than browse files over BT with phones (either Android or my current BQ Aquaris)
<NotKit> m0n5t3r, those kind of watch have the same hardware as MTK-based feature phones
<m0n5t3r> yeah, there is a mediatek 6-something-something inside
<m0n5t3r> I didn't have time to look for a serial port :D
<dobey> there's a way to use a pebble with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah pebble, tnx for the remind dobey
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-30
<ferdie> Hey, guys. does the default port(turbo) work for variants of the Meizu Pro 5 like 3GB RAM or 64GB version?
<mcphail> ferdie: not sure. I think some of the Ubuntu Insiders and Canonical people who got a prerelease version of the phone got one with more storage. That doesn't necessarily mean it would work for you, though
<javier4> abeato: Hi man. This is the log now that I patched the driver. Do you see any difference?
<javier4> https://pastebin.com/s0ND2UC8
<javier4> unfortunately, it still doesn't register to my provider, and shows its code instead of its name.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-31
<swalladge> are there any recent updates on the ubuntu-sdk front? Is it possible to develop apps for ubuntu touch on other distros now?
<swalladge> btw is there a description of the build system somewhere? would it be possible to develop apps from the command line?
<SynnyGR> Hi therre ! I'm trying to port UT to my device but actually the phablet repo seems to be down as I encounter error 503 when syncing with repo. Do you know guys approx. when it will be resolved ?
<SynnyGR> Hi there ! I'm trying to port UT to my device but actually the phablet repo seems to be down as I encounter error 503 when syncing with repo. Do you know guys approx. when it will be resolved ?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/telegram-voice-calls-coming-desktop-linux-app
<CoderEurope> -- ends in 15  minutes (auction) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232283681932 davidcalle https://web.archive.org/web/20170331143843/http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232283681932
<hallo> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu-device-flash, and I get this " The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntu-device-flash : Depends: click-ubuntu-policy but it is not installable
<hallo> I'm using ubuntu 14.04.
<hallo> could someone help me a bit?
<CoderEurope> hallo, what tiny device have you got ? #ubuntu-touch
<hallo>  trying to install ubuntu on mobile, but get this isseu when preparing my desktop
<hallo> It's solved now. thnak you
<brunch875> I dislike it when people encounter a problem to find a solution not to share it afterwards
<lotuspsychje> for the sake of the community
<flohack> Hi anyone here who compiled libhybris successfully? :)
<dobey> well it builds fine in the archive :)
<flohack> lol
<flohack> I want to compile from repo, but the cross compiling breaks
<flohack> --host=arm-linux-gnueabihf --build=x86_64 shall be enough?
<dobey> i don't know about cross compiling
<flohack> meh
<flohack> Im trying porting on a new device and I suspect that libhybris has issues there, so I need a fresher version ;)
<flohack> I get:
<flohack>  /usr/bin/ld: ../.libs/mm_la-strlcpy.o: Relocations in generic ELF (EM: 40)../.libs/mm_la-strlcpy.o: error adding symbols: File in wrong formatcollect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<dobey> you need a .deb that you can install on the ubuntu side right?
<dobey> i think you can self-enable arm in PPAs on launchpad now, or you could set up an sbuild chroot to cross compile (i have no idea if hybris can be cross-compiled or not though) or build under qemu, too
<dobey> or you can compile directly on a device too perhaps
<flohack> nono
<flohack> hmm ok yes maybe
<flohack> I can set up gcc there probably ;)
<flohack> weird
<dobey> can you boot into ubuntu and shell into it? or only in recovery?
<flohack> I can boot there but it will be hard to transfer all packages there
<dobey> flohack: http://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737 might be helpful here :)
<flohack> I got gcc now on the device
<flohack> but now autconf creates a garbage configure script
<flohack> never seen this before, broken macro substitutions it seems
<dobey> no idea
<flohack> Ok fnially worked :)
<flohack> dobey to remember: autoconf will NOT tell you if there is a missing m4 macro package ;)
<dobey> flohack: well autoconf doesn't care. automake should generally tell you though, but sometimes will just fail with weird errors later on when you try to run configure
<dobey> or well, depends on what is missing where, i guess
<flohack> dpk-config
<dobey> been a while since i touched any autotools stuff though
<flohack> this was missing lol
<flohack> I compiled successfully libhybris on the RUNNING device hehe
<dobey> nice
<flohack> But still the old issue:
<flohack> E/SECHWC_LOG(    0): int window_set_pos(hwc_win_info_t*)::S3CFB_WIN_POSITION(0, 0) fail
<flohack> E/SECHWC_LOG(    0): int hwc_device_open(const hw_module_t*, const char*, hw_device_t**)::window_set_pos is failed : No such file or directory
<dobey> hmm, no idea about that. not sure who to ask about hybris issues
<pmcgowan> morphis, may know
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-02
<CoderEurope> What does L2TP-support have compared to  IPsec on UbuntuLinux ?
<CoderEurope> https://lifehacker.com/build-your-own-sidekick-inspired-mobile-raspberry-pi-co-1793894398
<CoderEurope> https://www.amazon.com/Smallest-Smartphone-UNLOCKED-SMARTPHONE-warranty/dp/B013788QYI
